# Timona's Road to NR // Learning L2E



## Timona (Jan 25, 2022)

Hello everyone who sees this thread. The name's AceTheGuy* Timona*. I'm Nigerian and I've been cubing on and off for around 4 years since 2018. I did the basics, learnt beginners method and got good with it. I should have made this thread a lot sooner but I ignored it.

Currently, my main method is CFOP and I currently average around *16* secs and my PB time is *10.56*. The NR for my country is around 8 secs and I would like to hold the record in my country; I'm so close yet so far.

I've been watching J-Perm Vids on how to be sub-15, so I guess ill start from there. I know full OLL and PLL, I still have to learn the right fingertricks so i can be faster at those. I think ill also learn some more advanced algorithms when I average sub-15, I'm stopping myself from learning them now so I can learn full F2L for all slots.

I also plan one becoming an all-rounder for all the events.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Garf (Jan 25, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Hello everyone who sees this thread. The name's Guy,* AceTheGuy*. I'm a Nigerian speedcuber, I've been cubing for around 4 years now. I should have made this thread a lot sooner but I ignored it.
> 
> My main method is CFOP and I currently average around *16* secs and my PB time is *10.56*. The NR record for my country is around 8 secs and I would like to hold the record in my country; I'm so close yet so far.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## DynaXT (Jan 25, 2022)

Imagine living in a country where you actually have a chance of getting NR


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 25, 2022)

He would hold the FMC NR if he did an attempt.


----------



## Timona (Jan 26, 2022)

He's a breakdown of an 11.86 solve I got today

*Scramble* F' U L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' U' L2 R' B' R' F' U'

*xCross*
y' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 (White Cross, Blue/Red pair solved)

*1st pair*
z2 U' L U L'(BL Pair)

*2nd Pair*
U R U R' U R U' R' (FR Pair)

*3rd Pair*
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L (FL Pair)

*OLL*
f R U R' U' f'

*PLL*
E perm, Started the E Perm at 10 secs

AUF U'

Some things I should point out
-My main cube is the Qiyi Warrior S (yeah, it's old, i know)
-Generally, my solving breakdown is 3 secs cross, 10 secs F2L and 4 secs LL
-I already learnt some advanced algs like VLS and Winter Variation when I first averaged sub-20, so sometimes I use them in my solves but I've decided I shouldn't learn more

My main problem is that right now, I don't know what area I should focus on to improve.

Ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-26
avg of 12: 16.38

Time List:
1. 15.18 D F R' U B R2 F U B2 D2 L2 B' U2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U'
2. (21.69[F2L just sucked]) L' F B R' F U2 R U' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L U2 F2 U
3. 16.58 F' U' B2 U2 D2 B' R B2 R2 B2 U D2 B2 U' B2 D' F'
4. 16.18 B' L' D B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L F U2 B D B R
5. 14.65 D2 R' L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D U' F D2 L B R2 D' U2
6. 18.13 D B L2 B' L2 F L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 L D2 L2 D' U2 R' F'
7. 17.74 L2 B2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 B D L F' L R B D L' R
8. 15.46 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 U' B U F' L2 R' B U' L'
9. (12.51) F2 U2 B D R' D F' B2 U2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 D' F D
10. 18.42 F2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B' D2 L' U' R F' R' D L B'
11. 15.24 D' F2 U R U F2 L' B' R2 L2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B' D' R'
12. 16.20 B U' D' F' L' U2 F2 L F' R' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 B2 D2 R2 L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Daily Ao12
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-26
> avg of 12: 16.38
> ...


Solid average


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 26, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> He's a breakdown of an 11.86 solve I got today
> 
> *Scramble* F' U L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' U' L2 R' B' R' F' U'
> 
> ...


Do you always do cross on top?
If yes, try doing it on bottom: this saves you a rotation and a pause, and helps look ahead


----------



## Timona (Jan 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-28
avg of 12: 16.61

Time List:
1. 15.30 L' R2 B2 D F2 U L2 F2 D U2 F' L' D R' B2 F' L' B2 R
2. 18.94 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L2 B2 R B2 U L D' B' D' B2 D F2
3. 14.77 B R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' D F U2 R' D L' B' R
4. 17.07 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 F L2 U L F R2 D B' L2 F2 R'
5. 15.54 R' B U' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 R' U' B' L D R2 F
6. 15.90 L B L2 B' R F L' U B D U2 F R2 F2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B U2
7. 15.43 D2 B' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 L B' D' L2 D2 L' F L2 R2
8. (22.16[****ed up F2L]) F D F L U2 F' L' B' R' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2
9. 20.74[I gotta work on F2L...] F2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 D F U2 L2 F' L B' D' B2
10. 15.73 B2 D2 B2 R U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 D L D R D2 U F D F'
11. (12.07[Holy ****]) F' B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 B U2 B U L R' U' F' L
12. 16.72 U L' F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' B' D' U F' L' D B2

The thing that takes longest for me is F2l, so I have to work on that, mostly rotationless. I already know Intuitive F2L but I rotate a lot,


----------



## Timona (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm think I'm finally sub-15, I'll do some more Ao12s to test that
Heres today Ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-30 (solving from 2022-01-30 19:22:28 to 2022-01-30 19:36:42)
avg of 12: 14.89

Time List:
1. 14.10 B U2 B' L2 B D2 F2 D2 B U2 R' U L F R' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' @2022-01-30 19:22:28 
2. 15.62[****ed up the T-perm] F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U F' D L B2 L2 B2 R B' R2 @2022-01-30 19:23:06 
3. (11.91[Cross solution...]) R2 D' L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 L D' R' U' F' R D B2 D2 @2022-01-30 19:26:46 
4. 14.17[Cross solution...] B L' U' R B' U D' B2 D2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 R' B2 F' @2022-01-30 19:28:07 
5. (17.27) U F' L B U B L F B D2 R U2 R B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 L' @2022-01-30 19:28:56 
6. 16.86[Did U3 before I did F-Perm] F B U' D F' U2 L D R B2 R F2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' @2022-01-30 19:29:39 
7. 12.54[Cross solution] L2 F B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 L' B D U' B R B @2022-01-30 19:31:24 
8. 12.95[Cross solution] R U' B L2 B R2 B' R' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 @2022-01-30 19:33:28 
9. 16.59 U2 R D2 L F2 L B2 F2 D2 L U2 D L' F' D L U2 F2 L2 U' @2022-01-30 19:34:34 
10. 14.52 F2 L D' L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U R B U L F' R' D2 L' @2022-01-30 19:35:18 
11. 15.85 R' D R2 F R' U B U' L R2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 @2022-01-30 19:35:52 
12. 15.70[Cross solution] F2 R F B R' F D F' U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' D2 L2 F2 U @2022-01-30 19:36:42



I couldn't work on F2L last night cus I had church today, so I worked on the cross. I never bothered about cross because I knew the basics and I would always do it the same way, with the same time, 3 secs,so I decided to work on it today. In the solves, the ones where I bothered to plan out the cross I commented Cross Solution and I have to day the times are better than the solves she I winged the cross. I'll also try to work on that alongside F2L


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jan 30, 2022)

Fully planning your cross every solve, down to the last move, is definitely crucial in looking ahead to first pair, good to see you're working on that. Also congrats on sub-15!


----------



## Timona (Jan 31, 2022)

Just a quick Ao5 i did this afternoon


Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-31 (solving from 2022-01-31 17:13:17 to 2022-01-31 17:16:58)
avg of 5: 15.11

Time List:
1. 13.80 R U2 F' U R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' L' B' F2 R' B' L' U @2022-01-31 17:13:17
2. (17.16) L' B L2 F' D' L F' L2 U' R U2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R @2022-01-31 17:13:59
3. (12.73) D L B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D L R' F' D2 U L R F' @2022-01-31 17:14:54
4. 15.58 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L D2 U L' F' R U2 B' D' B' @2022-01-31 17:15:28
5. 15.96 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F R' D' L' U' L' B2 R F2 R' @2022-01-31 17:16:58


And another one...
Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-31 (solving from 2022-01-31 17:34:48 to 2022-01-31 17:38:49)
avg of 5: 14.14

Time List:
1. 13.42 L F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 R U2 F2 U' L U2 B D' @2022-01-31 17:34:48 
2. 14.39 F R' D' F2 B D' F B2 R F D2 B' U2 F B' L2 U2 L2 F' L2 @2022-01-31 17:35:58 
3. (14.94) D' L D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' U B' U L2 B2 U' @2022-01-31 17:37:27 
4. 14.62 F' R2 F U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 U2 F' L B2 D F D2 U L' R' D' @2022-01-31 17:38:08 
5. (13.23) L' B R D' L U B2 R' B' D2 L B2 L D2 L' F2 B2 R' D2 @2022-01-31 17:38:49


----------



## Timona (Feb 1, 2022)

PB Ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-01
avg of 12: 14.64

Time List:
1. (11.14) L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 B' L B2 D' B2 U' B' D U'
2. 14.22 F L R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 B U F' L2 D L F R2
3. 16.75 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L' D2 B2 L2 R' B' R' B F D2
4. 14.65 L2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' D' B' L2 F' L B2 D2 L2
5. 14.54 L' R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D U2 R B L2 U' R'
6. 13.72 B' L2 U F2 L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B' U L F U2 R2 B U2
7. 14.28 B' R U2 D' F R' L' U' R U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F
8. 15.02 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 L' D2 R F2 D R U2 R' F' L D F'
9. 13.52 B L2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B F L' F' D R' F' R'
10. 15.28 R2 L2 B D' L' U B2 R' U2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 B2
11. (17.43) U2 B' U' R2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B L' B2 R U2 B2 F' D
12. 14.42 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U R' F2 U B R' D R F' R'

I've been working on my F2L, I don't think I've made any significant progress though, ill still keep on working on that. Cross is no longer an issue for me since i worked on it.
My current splits should be Cross ~2 secs, F2L ~8 secs, LL ~4 secs
I still have a lot to work on

if anyone has any tips for me, they'll be greatly appreciated



*Breakdown of a 10.50 solve i got today.*

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-01
single: 10.50

Time List:
1. 10.50 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 B' L' D' F' L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2

*Cross*
z2 y R' F2 D F D2

*BL Pair*
U L U' L' U L U L'

*FR Pair*
U' R U2 R' U F' U' F

*BR Pair*
U2 f R' f'

*FL Pair*
y' R U R' U R U' R'

*OLL*
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R'

*PLL*
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Timona (Feb 4, 2022)

I did 2 Ao12s today, to make up for not doing anyone yesterday

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-04
avg of 12: *14.50*

Time List:
1. 14.05 R' B2 L2 B U2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D2 U B' D' F2 U' R' B' F 
2. 13.85 R2 B L2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F' R' F L2 F D U B' 
3. 15.03 R B' U D' B' D' L' B2 U' F2 U2 D2 L B2 L F2 L' U2 D2 R' 
4. 14.64 L F D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 B D2 F2 U R F2 R B2 F' U L 
5. 12.98 U2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 R U' F2 L2 B' L D U B' U2 
6. (12.59[Try this scramble for urself and see what time you can get]) F' L2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R U' F2 D2 B R' F' L' R U' 
7. 14.82 U F' R' B2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R D B' D U F2 D L' 
8. 15.68 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U B2 L' R D R U2 B2 L' F' R2 
9. (16.51) D2 U2 B' L2 B F U2 L2 B D' L D R U2 L2 U2 L' F 
10. 13.67 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 D L2 B D' U L' F' D L R2 U2 
11. 13.92 B2 R U F' D B' D2 B' D F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 L U2 
12. 16.36 U' R D' L' B' U R' F2 L B2 U D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 U


Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-04
solves/total: 12/12

*single*
best: 12.01
worst: 16.44

*mean of 3*
current: 14.90 (σ = 2.50)
best: 13.98 (σ = 0.83)

*avg of 5*
current: 14.86 (σ = 1.53)
best: 13.96 (σ = 0.04)

*avg of 12*
current: 14.66 (σ = 1.18)
best: 14.66 (σ = 1.18)

Average: 14.66 (σ = 1.18)
Mean: 14.59

Time List:
1. 13.92 L' F' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D U2 R D2 U2 B R2 D U' 
2. 14.00 F U R2 F2 U2 R' B2 U' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B R2 L2 D2 F D' 
3. 14.81 F U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R U2 R F' R2 U L D 
4. 13.16 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L D' B' F2 R' F L2 D2 R 
5. 13.96 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L B2 U2 F' D' L' B' U2 R' 
6. 16.15 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' R' D R B' D' F 
7. 15.99 L' U2 B' D2 R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B' D2 B D L U' L' B L F' D2 
8. 15.12 L' B R2 B R D' R2 U' F' D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 
9. 13.22 B L' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B D L2 R F L2 F' D2 
10. 16.44 U' L' F L2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B F D' B2 F2 D F U' F R' 
11. 16.25 D L2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L' D L2 U2 B2 L' R 
12. 12.01 U' R B2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 L' D L2 B F2 R' F'


----------



## Timona (Feb 8, 2022)

Holy cow i just got a 9

I couldn't make a Breakdown earlier because it was on Twisty Timer, but I know exactly how it was, PLL Skip from OLL 11

Okay, here's the breakdown:

9.78 - R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B U2 L' R' F R B F D B2 U B2

*//Cross*
z2 D' L D' F R' F D' (Accidental xCross)

*//Pair 1*
R' U2 R L' U L

*//Pair 2*
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'

*//Pair 3*
R' U R U2 f R f'

*//OLL*
U r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' 

*AUF* U

I wrote accidental xCross there because I didn't plan the Red Blue pair, at the end of the cross it was solved and I didn't check it but i knew it was solved because the Red/Yellow and Blue/Yellow cross pieces were on the R face when I was done with the cross.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 8, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> PB Ao12!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-01
> avg of 12: 14.64
> ...


Looks like you should work on cross and F2L the most from your splits, as you will then be able to finish F2L sub-10 consistently. Think about fingertricks during your cross, and practice doing your cross without looking as it will give you a much better cross to F2L transition.
For F2L, improvement comes with time, and the only tip I can suggest is to find the fastest turning speed that is still slow enough for a (practically) pauseless F2L.
Also, a good idea might be to add ao100/ao1000 to your cstimer stats table so you can gauge your progress.


----------



## Timona (Feb 10, 2022)

I havent posted here in a while because i felt I was getting worse. Anways, I decided to do an Ao12 to break my PB and I did


Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-10
avg of 12: 13.71

Time List:
1. 13.92 D2 L' F2 L D2 L B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' U' F D' R' B' U B F D'
2. 14.33 L U' B L2 F L' U F D F' L2 F U2 F' R2 F U2 B U2 F
3. 16.13 F L' B' R L D B R' D' B2 R2 D' B2 U' D' R2 D B2 D' R'
4. 13.77 R2 B' L2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 F R2 U2 B' D R U'
5. (16.64) L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' F' U' L D' B D R2 B
6. (11.07) B D' B L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 U2 L' R2 U2 R' B' R' U2
7. 12.91 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R D' L U' L' D' R2
8. 14.30 L D2 L U2 R F2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 B' R2 F U' L2 F' D' U L
9. 13.88 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 L D L2 R2 B' L R2 D' L'
10. 11.07 F' R B2 U R2 D L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R D2 U B' L2 D L' D'
11. 14.52 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B L' D2 F L R D U
12. 12.26 D2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 F D' R' D R' F2 R U2 B'

There will always be that 16sec solve, still cant get rid of it.
In other news, I have also been practicing 4x4, I wasn't going to make a Progression thread until I hit my 3x3 goal, but for 4x4, I broke my PB Ao12, which is fun. If I'm going to make a progression thread for 4x4, it's gonna be for Sub-40, since my PB time is 1:03.33. But I can comfortably say that I'm sub-1.30 .

*Avg of 12: 1:12.73*

Time List:
1. 1:06.93
2. 1:14.98
3. 1:20.23
4. 1:11.84
5. 1:06.55
6. 1:09.43
7. (1:03.33)
8. 1:18.62
9. 1:15.21
10. 1:12.72
11. (1:27.46)
12. 1:10.79

Concerning the poll, when I reach sub-10, I plan on learning VLS, COLL and ELL, not to use them in a particular method, but just to have a general knowledge of it. OLLCP is really cool too, like COLL but for all OLL cases. My only issue is that there's so many freaking cases

I just broke my 4x4 Single PR to 59








59.66s Solve for 4x4 by EtimTurner | CubeDesk


View the details of this 59.66s 4x4 solve by EtimTurner. CubeDesk is the most advanced speedcubing timer, analytics, and trainer application.




www.cubedesk.io





It may not seem like it but im freaking out rn


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 10, 2022)

Wdym PR? Do you mean PB?


----------



## Timona (Feb 10, 2022)

What's PR for and whats PB for?


----------



## Plutark (Feb 10, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> What's PR for and whats PB for?


PR refers to best solves in competition, PB refers to your fastest solve overall.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 10, 2022)

PR is Personal Record, which is your best time in competition, PB is just your best time (Personal Best). For example, my 4x4 PR is 1:23, but my PB is 53.


----------



## Timona (Feb 11, 2022)

damn, Ao5 PB


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 11, 2022)

How do you have a better ao12 than ao5


----------



## Timona (Feb 11, 2022)

I didnt pick my PB Ao5 from my Ao12, I actually sat down to time a separate Ao5, comp-style. Maybe I was doing better that day idk


----------



## Timona (Feb 13, 2022)

So, I just broke all my PBs in one Ao12 session...

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-13
avg of 12: 13.62

Time List:
1. 12.51 F L' D' R2 D' B R' U L2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 B' D2 B U2 F2 L2 D 
2. 13.70 U' F' U' B2 U B' U' F D L' R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 
3. 15.56 B2 R2 L F U D B' R2 D' F2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 D2 L' D2 
4. 13.21 L' F U' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 B' R2 U R' U' F2 R2 
5. 14.58 R2 D U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R2 B R2 F L2 U2 D L2 D' R U F D' 
6. 15.58 U' D R' D' F' R2 F L U L2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' 
7. 13.99 D F2 B R2 L2 U' L U' B' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 D2 L' 
8. 12.53 R F D2 F2 D B2 L B R' F R2 B' D2 F2 B R2 L2 F' L2 F' 
9. 11.82 U B2 F2 D B2 D R2 D F2 D2 L2 R D' F2 U' L' B D B2 F' L 
10. (10.95) L F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 L F' R2 U2 L R2 U L 
11. 12.71 D' F L2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 B2 L D' R F L' B R2 B2 L' 
12. (16.43) B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U L2 F' R F' D B R2 D L2 U

I think I'm ready to continue learning 3x3 now, taking a 2 day break was nice. Still not sub-1 on 4x4 though...
First thing I'll learn is fingertricks and Cross+1.

Nice.


----------



## Timona (Feb 16, 2022)

So I did an Ao100 and broke my single, Ao5 and Ao100 PB.



Spoiler: Ao100 Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-16
avg of 100: 14.87

Time List:
1. 14.08 U2 R U R L B2 D' R B' U R2 U2 F2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 
2. 15.49 R D F2 U' R' U' R' U L2 U2 F' R2 F2 B D2 B R2 F' U2 L' 
3. 14.26 R2 B D2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' U' B' R' D R B F L F 
4. 14.60 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R D U2 F' D R' B2 D' U2 
5. 14.99 D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' L' U2 B' L D2 U R' 
6. 15.46 U2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 D B2 F' L2 R' U L2 F U' 
7. 17.15 F2 U L D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 D F2 L B' L' B' U' B R 
8. 14.22 U' F L D F' B' D2 F' R' U B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 
9. (11.91) L B2 R F L2 B2 L' D B' U2 B2 D2 L D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 
10. 16.43 U D' R B' R2 D F' L' D' F2 R' B2 L U2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R B2 
11. 14.26 F2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U B R2 D2 U L' F2 U 
12. (10.93) B R F2 R2 D' U' L2 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 L U F' U' B' D B U' 
13. 16.46 B' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R F D R2 B D' R' U L' 
14. 13.70 U' D2 B' U' F2 U' B U2 R2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 L D2 R' F2 U R 
15. 14.82 R F' D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D B2 U2 L D B2 R' D2 F L D' 
16. 15.84 R' L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U2 R' B U' B2 F' U' B L 
17. 16.71 L F' D F D2 B' R' U2 F B U2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 B' D2 
18. 13.98 U F' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 F2 L F2 R F2 D L' R F2 U F D' 
19. 15.56 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' U' F' D2 L U R' D2 F2 D' 
20. (17.88) F D' R' B D2 L' U' L D2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 D2 R B2 R' D R2 
21. 16.52 B2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 F U2 B L2 F2 R' D U2 L F' U B2 D R' F2 
22. 13.55 F' D' R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 B F' L F2 D' R2 U F2 
23. 16.13 B L F L2 B2 U2 D2 L D' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 B U2 
24. 12.89 U L D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D R' B L U B' L' D 
25. 14.64 F2 U R B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 L' F D2 U B' R F2 
26. 14.88 U2 B R' U2 D' F' B U R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 
27. 14.54 U B U' D' F' D L' B U2 L B2 L B2 L U2 R D 
28. 16.20 F2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F' D' F2 U2 F' R' B2 R2 
29. 14.40 U B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R2 B D L F R U2 
30. 13.48 U' L B2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 R B2 L' D L' D U B R F2 L 
31. 15.66 L U' B2 D L' F2 B D R' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 
32. 14.33 L B U2 L2 U L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L B' L2 B' D' U2 L' U' 
33. 13.38 F2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 L' B2 L D2 U B D B2 L' U' L F' 
34. 16.70 L2 D2 R' B2 L B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' U R D' L' B' U2 B2 L' 
35. 12.19 F L R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U' B L R' U2 L B' F' 
36. 13.27 L' U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' L U2 R F' R D R2 U B 
37. 14.73 D2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 R' U F' L' B2 R U' B L B2 
38. 13.16 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 D2 L F' L' D' R2 B L2 D' U' 
39. 17.85 L2 U F2 D L F B2 D U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 B2 R2 B2 
40. 13.87 B L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 B R B' U2 B R' D2 
41. 15.50 R' B D F' B' L U2 R' U' D2 F' U2 R2 F2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 
42. 14.95 R2 B' U2 D F D F' R' B' R2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 F' 
43. 12.90 B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 U' F D' L2 B F' U' L' D2 L' 
44. 12.89 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D' U' F2 U2 R U F2 L' D2 F D' L R U' 
45. 17.35 R' U2 R' F' D B' R' L2 D' R B2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 L D2 F2 L D2 
46. 15.35 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L U2 R F2 R F2 B U F U2 F R2 U' R B L 
47. 14.20 D F' B2 L2 B' D R L2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 B D' L2 
48. 14.02 U' L D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 U' L' R B' D R F R' U' 
49. 12.59 D' B' R2 B2 D2 L B2 L' B2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 B' F R' B D L U2 
50. 14.51 F' U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' R B D' F 
51. 16.06 F2 L2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 B F' D' F' U2 B2 F L F2 R' F' D' 
52. 14.92 F2 B2 R F2 L' B' U R F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' 
53. 15.31 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' B R2 D2 L D F D2 
54. 14.40 L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F D U' L U' L2 D2 B R U 
55. 14.38 B2 D B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U R U' R U2 F' U2 L B' L' 
56. (11.44) D2 R' F' L2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D U' B2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 R' U L 
57. 14.80 R' F U B2 U' B' D L B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D R2 
58. 15.44 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 R' D L B2 R D' F D L2 
59. 14.83 F U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D F' U' F R' D2 U L F 
60. 13.33 R B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L F2 U' B2 F' U' L B D' 
61. 15.22 D' L2 D' B' L' B L2 B' D2 R' B2 R U2 L2 B2 R U2 L' B' 
62. 16.02 B2 D L2 F' B L F' U2 B F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 
63. 13.06 R2 F U' R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 F' L D U' B L' F2 
64. 14.33 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 U' B' R F' D F' D R' U L2 
65. 12.72 D R U' R' U' L' B U2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L F2 L' U' R 
66. 17.18 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B U2 B' U2 L2 D' U2 L2 R B L U2 B R 
67. 16.13 D' F D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 R' U F' D2 B F D 
68. 15.55 B R2 L2 B' R2 U' D' L' B' U R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D 
69. 15.38 F B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 R2 F' U L2 F2 L' D R' B 
70. 13.89 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' U' B' F2 R B' L 
71. 17.04 B2 L' B L2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L D L' F2 R D2 F 
72. 12.69 D' F' R' B2 L' U L U' F U2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 R L2 B2 R2 F2 
73. 12.50 U' F' U2 R D2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 B D2 U F' R2 D' U 
74. (8.48) U L2 D L2 U' R2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 L' U2 B' U2 F' L2 B D2 U 
75. 16.93 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B U' B L' U2 F' D2 U2 R U' R 
76. 17.49 F D' R2 D B D B L U2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B' R 
77. 17.74 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L U L B D U B' R 
78. (18.06) F U' L D' R' B' L B D' R' D2 R' U2 L U2 R B2 R' L2 
79. (18.20) D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R F' L' D' F2 R2 B' F2 R' 
80. 12.84 L2 U' F2 U' L' U2 B U R2 L2 B R2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 B L2 B' 
81. 13.89 R B2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U B2 R D F L D B R' U 
82. (11.25) B2 U B2 D F' U F R2 F' D2 R B2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 
83. 15.12 U' B2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' R B' D F2 U' R' D L' B 
84. 15.99 B R2 U2 B L2 F D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D' L' F2 D R' F' L2 U F' R2 
85. 13.07 D2 F L' U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R D U2 R D2 B' F 
86. 16.31 B' R2 B L2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' F2 L U' R2 F L2 R D L' 
87. 16.88 F' U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 D U2 F2 L' U B D B' D F R2 
88. 16.33 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' L2 R F' D' U' L U 
89. (18.51) L F2 B' U2 L D L B2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 U2 D2 L 
90. (18.13) D' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U R B F U L U B2 D B2 R2 
91. 17.68 F' U' B2 D' R' D L U' R U2 B2 R2 F D2 F' R2 F U2 B U2 
92. 14.08 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B R' D F D2 L B2 U2 R U F' 
93. 14.14 R B D2 B R U R' D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L' B2 D2 B' 
94. 14.88 D2 B L2 U L2 D U2 R2 D F2 U B2 U' B R' B' F L U' R B' 
95. 14.24 B' D F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 B' R2 L' D F D' U R B' 
96. 12.74 D B2 L2 F' L2 B U R' B R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 
97. 14.17 D' L2 B' L' F R D' F2 B U2 R U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L' F2 L 
98. 16.03 U D2 L2 U L' B' D F2 B' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 R2 L2 D2 R U' 
99. 13.27 R2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' R' D2 B' D F R 
100. 14.75 D' L2 F B2 R B R D L B' R2 F L2 F U2 F R2 L2 B2 U2 L2



My current PB Single is 8.48 wow...

anyway, here the breakdown of the 8.48

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-16
single: 8.48

Time List:
74. 8.48 U L2 D L2 U' R2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 L' U2 B' U2 F' L2 B D2 U

*//Cross*
y U' R' U R x2 F2

*//Pair 1*
L' U L

*//Pair 2*
R U2' R' U' y R' U' R

*//Pair 3*
U' R U2' R' U2' L' U' L

*//Pair 4*
U R U R' U R U' R'

*//OLL*
R U2' R' U2 R' F R F'

*AUF* U2



Just ignore the cross that I did on top...


----------



## Timona (Feb 20, 2022)

So, i've been timing 4x4 all day and I broke all my 4x4 PBs.




I had a 51 but it was in a different session

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-20
single: 51.38

Time List:
138. *51.38* Uw Rw F2 R' F' U' D2 Rw D2 Uw' R Uw2 D2 F2 D B2 Fw2 Rw' L' Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw L2 Fw2 Rw R L2 U D F' U B Rw' F' D Uw' F U' Rw

Currently, I'm happy with where I stand for 4x4 so I'm going to resume practicing 3x3. I'm plan on getting a new 4x4 since I currently use the Qiyi Qiyuan S, probably the Aosu GTS2M since it's the only good one I know of. I have a feeling that my times are gonna improve if I get a magnetic 4x4. Alright, back to 3x3


----------



## Timona (Feb 21, 2022)

Today's Ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-21
avg of 12: *13.64*

Time List:
1. 13.91 F L D' R' F B U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B U 
2. 12.84 U L2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 L' F' R' B' L2 D F' U 
3. 14.75 U F B R F2 U2 D' B L B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 
4. (9.64[Literally the easiest scramble ever]) F' D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B R' D L' D U2 L2 B2 
5. 14.20 U' L' D L' B' R B' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L2 F 
6. (15.64) B2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L D B L2 B D' B' U F U2 
7. 10.75 D F2 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 F R B2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' 
8. 12.73 B2 U' F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F D B L' F' L2 D L' 
9. 13.34 D2 F R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B D2 B L' B U' F2 L' D R2 U B2 
10. 15.11 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' D F L' F2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' 
11. 15.02 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' R' U B D L' U2 L' R D L' 
12. 13.76 B' R D2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U L' D2 F L F2 D' F'

It's not breaking any PBs but im proud of the times.
Working on Cross+1 currently.


----------



## Timona (Feb 28, 2022)

Ao12 PB, formerly 13.16


Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-28
avg of 12: *12.68*

Time List:
1. 12.85 R' U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F' L2 F D' L D2 L' B2 
2. 12.27 B' L' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 R D2 F2 U B2 R' B L2 D' B2 D' 
3. 12.98 B' U2 R U2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 B' R B F' L' D' U R 
4. 13.07 F' U2 F D2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L R B' R2 D L2 B L' R 
5. (14.58) U2 R B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L R2 F' L U' L D F L' B2 L 
6. 12.07 D2 B' L' F' R U2 L B U D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 F' 
7. 13.49 B' D2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 L F U R2 F' L2 R' U 
8. 13.42 R' D B D F D2 L D U2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' F' 
9. (11.06) D' L2 U B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L D' F2 D F L' R D' R2 
10. 11.30 B' D R2 D' B U' R D B2 D2 L U2 L B2 L2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 
11. 12.59 D R2 B D' R2 F2 L' F D R2 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D F 
12. 12.72 F' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L B' D U2 F R2 F2 L B


----------



## Timona (Mar 2, 2022)

Today's Ao12, got a 9 and 10, sheesh
Also, sub-12 Ao5 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-03
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 9.25
worst: 18.02

mean of 3
current: 15.28 (σ = 2.37)
best: 10.97 (σ = 1.83)

avg of 5
current: 13.75 (σ = 0.29)
best: *11.93* (σ = 1.07)

avg of 12
current: 12.86 (σ = 0.97)
best: 12.86 (σ = 0.97)

Average: 12.86 (σ = 0.97)
Mean: 12.99

Time List:
1. (9.25) R' U2 D2 R2 F D' L B' R2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 D R2 B'
2. 10.77 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B2 D' B2 U R' U' L R D'
3. 12.89 B' U' B2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F D B2 L' B' L' R' U B
4. 13.23 U F2 R B D' B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 F U2 D2 F2 L F'
5. 12.12 R2 B F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D L' F2 D B L R B2
6. 12.70 D2 R F' L' D' L U D F' U2 F L2 B L2 F' L2 U2 F U2 F' U
7. 13.47 U F D2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 F' D' L2 D' F R' F2
8. 12.17 L F2 B' D' L' F R D2 F L2 F' U2 B' R2 B L2 U' D2 L B'
9. 13.41 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' U L B2 F' R F R2 U2
10. 13.88 R F2 R B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 B' L D F2 L' B' F' R D'
11. (18.02) U' F' R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D B R2 F' L' F2 L2
12. 13.95 U' R B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D F' D' R B L2 U' F R2


*Edit*
Just broke my Ao5 PB again lol

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-03
avg of 5: 11.89

Time List:
1. 10.74 U' D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' L' U' B U' L U2 L2 
2. 12.87 B2 L F2 L2 F2 R' D2 U2 L F2 D2 R' D' F' D L2 F U' F U' F' 
3. (16.11) D2 B L2 D B' L F B2 R F2 U F2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 U L2 
4. 12.05[PLL skip] U F' R' U2 L' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' R2 D2 R B L F2 D2 L2 D' R2 
5. (10.59[PLL skip]) L2 D' B' R2 U' D' R' B' R D2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 L' D


----------



## Timona (Mar 3, 2022)

Today's ao12, I broke my PB single.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-03
avg of 12: *13.03*

Time List:
1. 10.79 F L D' U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' R' F' D2 U R' F D B2 
2. 12.84 U2 F L' D' F' R F2 L' U2 L2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' 
3. 12.80 L B' R' D' F2 D2 R' F' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L D2 R D' 
4. 13.51 F' L2 U' D2 F' D' L' D' L2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B L' 
5. (7.17[what in gods name did I just do]) U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 B2 U' F2 R U2 B U' B R U2 R 
6. 13.70 F' U2 R' L2 D' R2 U B D' R D2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 
7. 14.14 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L' R B' U L2 R U2 F2 D 
8. 11.56 D2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 R' B2 L' U' B2 U' R' B' U2 L F2 
9. (16.47) L F' U' F2 R2 L' F D U2 R D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 
10. 14.69 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 D L2 F L2 U' B' L D' R' B 
11. 13.00 F2 D L2 F U2 F' D2 B U2 F' R' D2 L U2 B2 U' L 
12. 13.31 R' F' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 F D' B R2 F2 U2 B2 F2

7.17 Breakdown, probably my luckiest solve ever

Time List:
5. 7.17 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 B2 U' F2 R U2 B U' B R U2 R

*Inspection*
x2 y'

*xCross*
D' U R' F2 D2

*Pair 1*
U R U' R2 U R

*Pair 2*
y' U' R' U2' R U' R U' R2( R2 cancels into next pair)

*Pair 3*
U' R' U R U' R'

*OLL*
R' U' F' U F R

*AUF* U2

33 moves, wow


----------



## Timona (Mar 6, 2022)

No Ao12 today, but it's been up to, if not more than a month since I started this thread, so today I have decided to do a recap of where I was and where I am now.

*Single*
Previous- 10.56
Current- 7.17

*Ao5*
Previous- 16
Current- 12.27

*Ao12*
Previous- 16
Current- 12.41

*Ao50*
Previous- 17-19
Current- 13.06

*Ao100*
Previous- 18
Current- 13.37


I decided to do an Ao100 to find out where I stand as of one month plus of improvement.



Spoiler: Ao100 Stats



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-06
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 9.90
worst: 16.79

mean of 3
current: 12.82 (σ = 1.34)
best: 11.53 (σ = 2.09)

avg of 5
current: 12.32 (σ = 0.80)
best: 11.70 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 12
current: 12.41 (σ = 0.80)
best: 12.41 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 25
current: 12.82 (σ = 0.89)
best: 12.63 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 50
current: 13.08 (σ = 1.05)
best: 13.06 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 100
current: 13.37 (σ = 1.16)
best: 13.37 (σ = 1.16)

Average: 13.37 (σ = 1.16)
Mean: 13.37

Time List:
1. 12.75 D' B D2 R' D' L' D' F' L' U2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 
2. 10.39 U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 B R2 D' B2 D L F' R D R2 
3. 15.92 L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L D' U R F' L2 R' B 
4. 12.19 U2 L2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 L F2 D' R B D2 L' D2 B2 F2 D 
5. 13.24 R' D L2 D' B' L2 D B' L2 D F2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U D R2 L2 
6. 14.68 R2 U B2 R' D F' D R U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B 
7. 14.03 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L B U B L B R2 F' D' F 
8. 14.46 U' D F' B2 R D' R F2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 L B2 L2 U' B2 
9. 11.94 R' B' L2 B2 L B R' F2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F' L' 
10. 15.66 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B' L R2 B' F2 D F' U L 
11. 13.65 U B2 R F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 D' L' F D' R' B2 L B2 
12. 14.36 F B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 L D F' D2 U L F2 D2 U2 
13. 15.91 B' U' D' B' L F2 U' F D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 R' B' 
14. 11.88 R2 L' F R F2 U R F R B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' D' F2 L2 U2 
15. 11.12 R F2 U' R D' R' L D B R' F2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R 
16. 14.28 R' F R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 D' F D R' D2 U' F 
17. 15.07 D2 R' U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' U' R2 D B' R2 U 
18. 12.54 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 B' R2 U B D2 R U F U' 
19. 16.79 D2 F L' F2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 D B' L' F' L' U' R 
20. 13.49 R F2 R2 L2 F L' B R U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R' 
21. 13.07 R U2 R2 U B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' B U R' D2 R2 D R' D' 
22. 11.29 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 L' U F U' R U R D B 
23. 15.35 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 R' D' U F' L2 F' D' F' U R2 
24. 14.55 U2 B' L D F R' F2 B' U D2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 B D2 F U2 
25. 13.98 F2 D' F U2 L' D B U2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 D' 
26. 12.33 F' L2 U L2 F L D F2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2 L D2 L B2 L2 
27. 15.22 B2 R' F' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 F' R' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' 
28. 12.64 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 L' U B' R B2 F L F' R F2 
29. 14.99 R' D' F L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 R' F R' 
30. 11.95 F' U2 L U F B' L2 D' F' R' F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' F2 B2 
31. 14.82 L F2 R2 L' U' B' U' L D L2 B U2 F' L2 F U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 
32. 13.06 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L2 U2 D L F' L' R B D L2 F 
33. 14.31 B L D B2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L R2 B2 F L R2 U 
34. 12.53 U F2 B2 R' F U' D' L F R L2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 
35. 15.97 B' R2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 R U2 L2 F' L D' R B U' 
36. 12.27 F2 L B' L F B D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' 
37. 13.88 U R2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R F L2 B D F' U2 R' F2 L 
38. 14.55 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L D2 F R' B D' L' D2 F 
39. 12.88 U' D2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L R2 F2 R U2 F2 B' R' B' F' L' B' R2 
40. 13.49 U' F2 D R' F R' F R' D L' D2 L' U2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' 
41. 12.22 F U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U' L D' L2 D2 R F' L2 R2 B' 
42. 12.66 U' L B2 D' R' L' B' R' F D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 R D2 F2 R 
43. 16.32 B2 R B' U' R U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 F' R 
44. 13.25 L B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D L2 F2 R F D2 F' U B' D' U F 
45. 14.59 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D L2 U B' D2 B2 L' U B R F' L2 
46. 12.46 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 D' B' R2 D2 R2 D L' F' R U2 
47. 13.82 L B L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F' D2 L2 U R2 U L2 R' U' B' F 
48. 13.96 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D' B2 U' B' L' D2 L D2 F 
49. 12.57 B2 D R' L' B U' R' L2 B U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 
50. 13.57 D2 L2 R2 F L2 B' U2 F' L2 F R2 L D L2 F' D L2 D B' L 
51. 12.54 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 R B2 R2 B D2 U B' U L' D' B2 
52. 14.78 B2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L D2 F' R D B' R D B2 F' U 
53. 13.00 U' B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' R' B U L2 B' D' R' 
54. 15.53 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 B L D F2 R B U' F D2 F2 
55. 14.66 U2 L2 R D2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L' U F' L' D U' L2 B 
56. 12.20 R' U B D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 F U' L D2 R B2 U2 B' L' 
57. 11.83 U' B' D' L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 F R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L' 
58. 13.69 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 U F' R2 B' D2 F2 D' 
59. 15.39 B2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B' L2 F' U B2 D2 L' F' U R' B U B2 
60. 12.42 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B' F2 U' B' L' D B' D' L' D' R 
61. 12.71 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' U' F2 R2 D B2 F' L D2 U' 
62. 15.77 U' D' R' D2 L' D2 F D' R' F2 U R2 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 
63. 14.67 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U F D2 U L' B2 L2 F' U2 L2 U 
64. 12.23 F' R' D' R2 F2 R' U R2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 L' D 
65. 14.90 R D2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 F D' U R' B U2 L U2 L2 R2 
66. 13.63 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 R F U L U L' F' R' U 
67. 15.92 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' F U' B' F2 U 
68. 13.90 D2 U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D B L U L' D2 R F U2 
69. 12.18 R B' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 L D F2 D R2 B D U' 
70. 13.46 D2 B' D2 B L2 F L2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 L B L2 F L2 R D2 F' D' 
71. 11.60 U' R2 F' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 B' U2 L D' B2 R' B2 
72. 12.22 L' B' R2 D' B2 R' D2 L U B' U2 F' L2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' 
73. 12.90 D B R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F' D' B' D F' R' D F 
74. 10.82 U R U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 L' F U2 B R D B2 
75. 12.38 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D B' R U L' R D F' U B2 L' 
76. 13.78 U R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B' L2 R' U R' D B' L D2 
77. 13.11 R' L2 B2 D B2 D L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 F' L' B' D' L' B2 U 
78. 12.55 U' D2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R U2 R2 D2 R F L2 D U B R' U2 B2 R2 
79. 13.55 D' L U' R B D L F' R2 D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 R D2 R D' 
80. 12.79 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 L2 R' D L2 F D2 L2 D' L2 B D' 
81. 12.53 D L2 F R2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' B U2 R D' B U' F 
82. 14.66 D' L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 D2 B D F L' F' L' R' F2 
83. 9.90 B2 D2 R D2 L' D2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L B U L' F2 D U' B F2 D2 
84. 13.88 U' R U2 R2 B L2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 B L' B U' F U' L R' 
85. 10.80 L D R' B D' F' U2 R2 D B U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 
86. 13.67 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L D2 L D' L' B' F D B' U F' L' 
87. 14.27 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' B' L U2 B' F L F2 R2 D R2 
88. 13.86 D2 B R2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B U2 B' D' L B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R' 
89. 13.83 B R' U F2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L D' R' B' D B R F' 
90. 11.29 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R B2 L2 B2 U R2 F R F D' B2 
91. 12.98 B2 U R U2 B D' L F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' B2 L D2 
92. 12.77 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 L B' F' U2 L' R2 F L B 
93. 12.44 R F2 R2 U2 F D' R' D' B D F2 B2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U 
94. 12.18 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' R' B2 U R U2 B U L U2 
95. 11.48 D F U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U L' D F' L R U 
96. 12.54 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' F2 B' L R2 D2 R D L R2 D 
97. 11.43 U B2 L' B' D' B' D F L' F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D2 R2 
98. 11.41 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F U' B' F2 L U L' B' L R 
99. 14.07 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 D R F' D' R' F L D' U2 L2 B 
100. 12.99 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F' R2 B D B' U2 R U L' D' B D'



I'm pretty proud of improvement generally, going from averaging 16/17 to averaging 12/13 now. The rate at which I'm going, i'm probably not going to start averaging sub-10 anytime soon, but Im not bothered since it's only been a month and i'll eventually get there. I might be moving to the UK next year so i'm actually going to start attending comps from next year, so there's still enough time for me to improve.


----------



## Timona (Mar 11, 2022)

Today's Ao12...

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-11
avg of 12: 13.562

Time List:
1. 13.960 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 U2 L B U' F U' 
2. 13.099 U2 D2 F L2 D' L' B R F2 L U2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 D 
3. 12.096 R' B R' F2 B' R' U' B' L2 D2 L F2 R' D2 L U2 L B2 R2 D' 
4. 13.738 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 L' U' R2 B2 D' U B' D 
5. 13.401 L' D F' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 L' U' F D' B' L2 R2 
6. (11.293) L B2 L2 D R2 D2 F B' D U2 R' F2 R2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 
7. (15.750) R' L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 U L' F' R2 F' D B 
8. 14.603 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 B' L' D R D' L' D2 B' L' 
9. 12.387 U B2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F U' R B2 F' L F2 D' F 
10. 13.627 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L' F2 D' B' L' U B' F' U 
11. 13.973 R B' U F U F2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B2 D2 F2 
12. 14.739 D2 F2 U F2 D F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' L' F2 U B2 U L D'

I really need a new cube.


----------



## Timona (Mar 13, 2022)

Instead of posting Ao12s almost everyday, Ill post Ao100s at the end of the week, starting with today



Spoiler: Week 1 Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-13
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 9.79
worst: 15.31

mean of 3
current: 13.02 (σ = 0.62)
best: 10.89 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 5
current: 12.83 (σ = 0.29)
best: 11.47 (σ = 0.06)

avg of 12
current: 12.88 (σ = 1.13)
best: 12.23 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 25
current: 12.93 (σ = 1.03)
best: 12.51 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 50
current: 12.93 (σ = 1.04)
best: 12.70 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 100
current: 12.85 (σ = 0.98)
best: 12.85 (σ = 0.98)

Average: 12.85 (σ = 0.98)
Mean: 12.84

Time List:
1. 12.35 D2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B R' F D2 B' U'
2. 12.51 R2 B U F' D2 B D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R2 U' L' R' B F L' B
3. 12.73 F L2 B' L B' R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D B' U2
4. 13.39 U2 R' U2 L2 R D2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 U' L' F D R' D2 F2 D2 R
5. 14.05 B2 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 U' R D B U2 L' B2 D2 B F'
6. 13.51 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B2 F' D2 B' U R' F' D F2 L' R'
7. 10.77 L2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' D' R' B F2 D' R2 F' L2 D'
8. 12.42 F2 D' B2 U' R U2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 U D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B'
9. 13.87 F L B' R2 D R2 F' D B' L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F B L
10. 12.56 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L D' B U' F' R2 U2 B2 F R'
11. 12.81 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 D2 B R' F U2 L' R' D2 R2 U'
12. 14.62 U2 B U2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B' U B F2 L R' F R B2 U
13. 12.99 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 D L F2 U' R B U2 R' B U2
14. 12.47 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 B D2 L F' D2 B2 L' B L2
15. 12.95 B' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 R F2 L2 D' B' D' L2 F2
16. 12.49 R' U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D B' F' U R2 U2 R' U R' F2
17. 11.40 F2 B2 D B2 L' B2 L' F U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2
18. 11.33 B2 U2 L U' L2 B R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L' U2 L F2 L
19. 10.93 L U B2 U B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L' F2 L2 D' B D' B' U'
20. 14.38 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L' B D' L2 D B U R B'
21. 12.08 U R' B D R' F' D2 L' F L2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 L'
22. 13.64 U' F2 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 U B2 F L' D2 U2 F' U' R D' F2 D
23. 13.27 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' R' D2 F' D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U2
24. 11.92 U L U' B U' F D' L F L2 D B2 L2 U D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D B2
25. 13.58 D R' L F' D2 B2 R B' D F' U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2
26. 12.26 D F' R L' D' L D F' D2 R2 F2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B R F
27. 10.87 D' L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 L F' L2 R U F' L2 D2 L F
28. 11.84 U R' L2 F2 L U L' D2 B L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U F2 D F2 R2 U2
29. 12.64 D2 F U2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 D' L' F' D2 L B2 F' L F D
30. 11.83 L' B' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U L2 B F D2 U' R' U F
31. 13.99 D B D2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' R' B R2 D2 L2 R' D
32. 12.93 R' F R U L2 D' L' U' R' D2 F L2 B' U2 F B2 U2 R2 U2 B
33. 14.23 U F U' L' U' L' U2 B R F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B
34. 13.11 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 D' U' L U2 R' F' D' B' R' B L D
35. 13.95 U D' F' L' F' D2 B' U R F2 R B2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2
36. 13.79 U D2 B' L2 B2 U' R U L' D' F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U'
37. 13.01 U' F D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F L' R' F' U' L' B'
38. 13.87 F U2 F' U2 D B' U D' L D2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2
39. 11.60 L R B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R D' L' B' R U L R
40. 13.46 D' B L' B' U F2 B D L F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2
41. 12.32 F2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 F U L R D' B' U'
42. 12.36 F' D' F2 R' B2 D' R' D' L2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 B2 D
43. 12.34 U B' D R2 D' U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 R' D U' L D B' L2
44. 11.28 B' D2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 F' R2 D2 L' D U2 B D2 F2 U2 L U
45. 13.27 B U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 U' F2 R F' L D L' D' R
46. 14.68 D B2 R' B2 L' F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L' B' R2 B L' F U'
47. 14.02 B D2 U2 R2 B U2 B' F' R2 F' R2 U B F2 R' U' R' F2 R F'
48. 13.21 U R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' R' D2 U2 F' D' B' R D2 L F'
49. 11.74 B L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 U' F R' F2 R2 U R'
50. 10.81 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F L B2 D L2 F' D' R D'
51. 11.99 D2 R U2 L' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R B U B' D2 B2 L' D' F L2
52. 13.12 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 R U B R B' L F2 R2 F2
53. 13.67 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B' R D U' B R' D2 R2 F' L'
54. 14.57 B R' U R' U R D2 B D2 L U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 R
55. 13.10 B' L' F U' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 B' L' R2 B' D U2
56. 11.89 R F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 F U' L2 B R U' L2
57. 13.64 F R2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R' F2 L2 F L' F R B2
58. 14.22 R' F R2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 R' B L' D' R B' L' F
59. 13.10 U B' U' R2 B U2 B' R D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F B2 R2
60. 12.28 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 F R' U2 R' F' D' F D R' D'
61. 13.78 B2 R' F2 U' L' D' B' R' U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B'
62. 12.51 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U F2 B' L D' B F2 L B R' F2
63. 11.54 F' D L' B2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B' L F' D' L R B
64. 9.79[There's probably a better solution for this that i just cant find] L2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 L B2 R D L B R' D2 L2
65. 11.42 B R' D' L2 D R2 B' R F2 R2 L F2 R U2 F2 B2 R' U2 R' B
66. 11.45 L2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 R U2 L2 B U' L' D R' F2 L
67. 13.00 F D2 L' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D R B L2 F2 U' R' U
68. 14.24 U2 R B R2 B' F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U' L' D R' B' D F'
69. 11.96 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 B' L2 R' D L' F D' L' B' D2 R2
70. 14.04 B' D2 U2 F2 L F2 R B2 U2 R D2 R' U2 B D R U F L2 F2 U2
71. 14.12[im the lord of doing U4 before Gperm] D' R L' U' F2 U' F' R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 B' D2
72. 11.21 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' D' B L U R D' L' D2
73. 14.23 R' U' L2 B R' U2 B D2 R' F' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2
74. 12.16 F2 U B L2 F D2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B' L' B' R2 U' L' R2
75. 14.73 R' D2 R U2 B2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' F R B2 F' U F' R'
76. 10.89[Learnt a new F perm that's similar to Nb Perm and im always ones step away from messing it up] U B L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R' D2 U B L' B2 U'
77. 13.46 L F' R' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D U2 L2 D2 B R2 F L' D' F2 L
78. 12.63[U R U2' R', literally the second easiest WV case and yet I always insert into Sune only to remove it while doing the Sune] B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L' F L2 U R' F L' D' L2 B
79. 13.21 F' B' R2 F2 U2 R F R' U' L2 U2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B
80. 11.38 D2 R D R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' F' R' B' F2 D' U
81. 15.15 B' L2 F2 L2 U B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 L' D' F2 R' D U2 B' U L2
82. 12.44 D' F2 U2 B R2 U D2 R' F2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D
83. 13.35 F' R2 B' U2 B R U' L U2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 R' F D
84. 13.28 U' R2 D U F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L' D B U' R F2 U' B F R2
85. 11.39 U' L F2 R2 D F2 D U' B2 L2 D R2 D F R U' B U L D'
86. 14.75 D2 L D2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 D U' R2 B' U L U' F2 R' F R
87. 13.17 D L F B2 L2 D' R' B' D R L F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2
88. 13.68 F' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L F R' F U F' L U' F
89. 13.41 L2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D F U R2 D' R U2 R2 F
90. 10.96 L B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 L' D2 F2 R2 F L D2 F2 R2 D B' R2 F
91. 10.54 U2 R D2 R2 U2 B F D2 B R2 U2 R B U L' U L B
92. 13.77 D F2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 L D L' R' U R2 B F'
93. 15.31[I was just confuzzled, didn't know what I was doing tbh] B' U2 F2 R' B2 L F2 R' D2 R F2 U2 R' B D' F R2 F L B'
94. 13.59 F L2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 F U F' R' D' F' L' R B' U2
95. 14.02[U4 Before OLL, poggers] D R F' R' L2 U' F R L2 B U2 D2 F R2 F' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R
96. 13.16 R U L2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R B' R' D L' R' U
97. 10.88 L' F' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 L U2 R2 F' L' U' B2 U2
98. 13.73 R2 B' L' U D2 R' L2 D F2 R' F2 L F2 R B2 U2 L' U2 R2 B'
99. 12.63 R' L' D F U F2 L U2 F U' R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2
100. 12.69 D2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B L2 F D2 R F D U F L' U L B' D'



Sub-13 ao100, really proud of this one. Also, Ao5 and Ao12 PB


----------



## Timona (Mar 19, 2022)

I got a 5x5, time to begin a road to 30 seconds (lol, jk....but what if?)


----------



## Timona (Mar 21, 2022)

I was supposed to do the Weekly Ao100 but i forgot so I'll do that later today. anyway, I'm setting new long term speedsolving goals for myself

*Goals*
2x2 Sub-2
3x3 Sub-10
4x4 Sub-40
5x5 Sub-1
Megaminx Sub-40
Learn Skewb and Square-1
Learn 2,3, and 4BLD

That's basically everything I want to do, I don't think I'll bother with bigger cubes after 5x5, Idont want to learn clock, its too weird of a puzzle for me (no offence clock solvers). I don't have a 2x2, Megaminx, good 3x3, Skewb, Square-1, good 4x4. I got the Little Magic 5x5 and its pretty good so i don't think I'll spend $50 on another one.

Finally here it is, Week 2 Ao100, one day late lol



Spoiler: Week 2 Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-21
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 8.76
worst: 15.69

mean of 3
current: 13.29 (σ = 0.98)
best: 10.78 (σ = 1.64)

avg of 5
current: 12.56 (σ = 0.96)
best: 11.73 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 12.71 (σ = 0.93)
best: 12.29 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 25
current: 12.60 (σ = 1.08)
best: *12.44* (σ = 0.77)

avg of 50
current: 12.84 (σ = 1.10)
best: *12.58* (σ = 0.91)

avg of 100
current: 12.74 (σ = 1.02)
best: *12.74* (σ = 1.02)

Average: 12.74 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 12.69

Time List:
1. 12.31 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' B' U B' R U2 R2 B' U' B 
2. 13.05 B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 R D B U' R2 B' F' R' 
3. 12.62 B2 R' D B2 R' F2 L R B2 F2 U2 R U2 F L U' B D2 L B2 
4. 12.16 L2 U' B2 L' B' U' R F2 D B' D2 F2 U2 D2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 
5. 11.67 L' F L2 D2 F2 D' B D2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' 
6. 11.81 L B' D2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B R2 U' B' R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 
7. 12.73 D' L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 R B2 F R' U' F' L' F' 
8. 13.58 F' R2 U D R2 F' B D L U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D 
9. 13.37 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U B2 F' R F' L' D U' B L2 R U' 
10. 13.93 L U' B2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 F' U' F' L U2 B' F 
11. 11.90 B' L B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B R' D B2 R' F2 L' 
12. 12.22 D2 L' U' L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 R B' L' R D2 B F' 
13. 11.75 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 U R' F' D B' D2 B L' D 
14. 12.08 D F' D2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R' U' B' L U L' B' 
15. (15.69[Ruined the consistency]) U B2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L B2 U2 F' L2 U' L' U2 R B2 D 
16. 12.12 R' U F' L D2 B R D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 U R D2 
17. 14.54 B' R' U2 B2 R B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U2 F' D R2 B2 R U' B' L' 
18. (DNF(11.63)[Messed up]) L2 D' R2 L' U2 R2 F D B R' F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 R B2 
19. 12.43 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 B F2 D2 L2 B L U F D' F L' B L2 U2 
20. 11.10 F D2 L' B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 D R' F R2 D B2 U R' 
21. 10.99[OMG this is the pinaccle of my lookahead] U' R' U' B' D2 B2 R B R2 U D F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 U 
22. 13.17 L' D' F L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 D' L' U' B2 D F R' 
23. 13.46 D' F L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U R D2 F U F2 D' R 
24. 11.57 L' U F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L' F' D2 R2 F L' F' D B' 
25. (15.24) L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D2 U L2 U F' U R D' B' F D2 R2 U R 
26. 12.34 R2 L' U2 F' L2 U' B' U' R' U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 U' D' R2 B2 
27. 11.16 U' L' F' U L D B' R B L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 D 
28. 13.56 D L' B' U' R L' B' U B2 U2 L' F2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 R B' 
29. 12.88 B2 D' F2 R' B L U D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' U2 B' U' L2 
30. 12.11 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F R B2 L2 D U R U' B' L' 
31. 11.71 B2 D' B U' F U2 F' U R2 D' R2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 L B 
32. 12.53 L2 D' L D2 R F2 D2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R' U2 F' U R B F' U2 F2 
33. 13.05 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 R' F' L' F' R' D B D2 U' B' 
34. 12.44 U2 F L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B2 U2 D' L2 D' B L2 D L' F' R 
35. 12.27 R2 F D2 L2 R2 B U2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 U R U' L' R2 B2 U B U2 
36. 10.63 F' U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 R' B2 L2 D L' D B U 
37. 13.03 D R F D2 L B L R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 U' L 
38. 13.10 R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 B L2 B R2 B2 R' F2 U' B D2 F' D' F' R 
39. (8.76) U' R2 D U B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F U' R B U R2 D2 L2 
40. 12.28 F L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B D R' B' D' B L2 F' 
41. 14.20 D' R2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U F2 U F R' F2 U2 R' U' L2 B' F' R' 
42. 12.90 B' D2 B2 R U2 R' B2 L2 B2 L B2 L D L2 F D2 B2 U R 
43. 13.11 U2 B D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D L B U2 F D2 L2 D 
44. 13.13 D B2 U2 B D2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F D2 F2 R' U R' D2 L F' U2 F' 
45. 11.64 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B R2 B2 D2 R' B2 F U' B' D' B2 D2 L' 
46. (15.20) R2 U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' R' U R' B2 L' F' L2 U2 F2 
47. 13.02 L F U' B2 D F' R L' D R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L 
48. 12.04 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 L' R' B2 D' L' D U F U B' R F' 
49. 11.49 F' B2 R B D' R U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 B' L' 
50. 13.12 B L' B2 R D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' R F' L2 F R U2 L 
51. (10.57) L F2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 D B2 D F2 L' U' R B L' B2 U' R2 U2 
52. 12.16 L F2 U F' L' U2 D' B' R U' B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D 
53. 12.74 B2 L B2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 U L' R U F D2 B' D2 U 
54. 14.66 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 B R' F2 D' B' L2 U' R2 U' 
55. 13.59 F2 D2 F' B D L' U' L2 F' R2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B D R2 
56. 12.94 B' U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 L' F L2 F2 L U R2 
57. 14.44 L' R2 U B2 D2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 L' D2 U2 R2 B L F R' U2 
58. 14.99 B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L D2 B' F' R D B' L' R2 
59. 13.88 F2 D B U B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 F' R' F2 D F' U' L' 
60. 11.60 F2 R' L2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' R' D' R B' D B F 
61. (8.89[Fullstep?]) B' F2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L D2 L U2 D' R' B F' L D F' L U 
62. 11.84 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B L2 F D2 R' F' L D L' U L2 
63. 12.20 R' B D2 F' D2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 F D2 L' B' D B R' D' U2 R2 
64. 12.33 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 B' R' F' R' B' F' R2 U R2 
65. 14.50 R D' F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 R D' B R2 D' R' D' B' 
66. 13.74 D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 R B2 L D2 B D2 R D U2 L' U2 R F 
67. 14.30 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R' D' F' R2 F L2 D2 L R2 
68. 12.77 L2 B L2 B2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B U' L R D' L F' D2 B' L 
69. 12.82 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B' R' B U' F2 U F 
70. 12.14 R F U D2 R' U2 D' R U B' L2 U2 F U2 D2 F D2 F L2 U2 
71. 13.95 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L' R' B D F' R' D U2 F2 
72. 12.37 B2 U L2 F2 D R2 U L2 D' U2 L R B L2 F R' B' U' F D 
73. (15.41) R' D2 R F U R D F R2 B L2 F2 U2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F' L' F2 
74. 12.41 R' B2 R' F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L U2 F D R2 B D R2 F L B 
75. 13.80 U' F' D B2 R' D' F' R' L' D2 R2 F L2 B L2 B' L2 B2 R2 L2 
76. 14.09 R U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' F R2 B L' U L D2 U 
77. 11.06 D' L' B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U F' R' F' L' F U2 L2 
78. 12.68 F D L2 D R2 F2 U F2 D2 R' B' R D' F R' U L2 R 
79. 11.51 U' R' F2 R B L' U' B' L2 F' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 L' 
80. 11.47 R B2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 D2 B' U F' D2 L' R D' L2 F2 
81. 14.61 B' D B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 F D B' L' U' F D U 
82. 13.50 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U B2 U2 R2 B D2 L R U' 
83. (10.45) L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 L R U' L2 B2 
84. 12.33 U2 F D' R F L2 B' F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 R B 
85. 13.63 F' B L B' R2 U' B D L' F2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 
86. 12.08 F2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' F U B U2 L U' B2 D' 
87. 14.37 B D2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F2 L' F' D' U F2 R2 D2 F R2 
88. 10.79 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 R' B' F2 L U F D F U 
89. 13.54 U D B' R L F' L U2 B U2 B R2 B U2 B U2 D2 R2 D F2 
90. 14.50 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B D L' F L' D' R' D' U' B' 
91. 12.43 F2 U B' U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' B' R' B2 F' R' D R 
92. 12.47 B R' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 B' L R2 B2 
93. 12.07 R U B2 U' R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B D F2 L F R2 
94. 11.30 D F2 R2 D B U F' U D2 R2 F2 L' B2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U' 
95. 13.61 D2 B D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R D R' B L' F' D 
96. 11.83 B D R2 U L2 D R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' F L U B' R' U2 F2 
97. (9.89) F D2 B' U' D' B' R L' D B R2 U2 F D2 R2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' 
98. 12.19 D F L2 F R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F' L D' F' D2 U L2 F D2 
99. 13.65 F2 D L F' D R2 D' F' U2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 L 
100. 14.04 U' L2 D L2 D L2 F2 D' R F2 R' D' R U2 F D2 F'



Anways, Ao100 PB by just a 0.11 seconds and ao25 and ao50 PB but i dont usually count those


----------



## Timona (Mar 22, 2022)

This week I think ill work on Color Neutrality. I dont have any form of colour blindness, at least none that I know of, so I can choose either Red/Orange or Green/Blue to be Neutral on. I'm already fluent on Yellow because of White, so no problem there.

*Edit
I'm mainly doing this because of 4x4 and it's no fixed centres.


----------



## Timona (Mar 23, 2022)

4 Ao5's today, because why not?



Spoiler: 3x3



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-23
avg of 5: 12.70

Time List:
1. (13.87) U2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F' L F R D2 F' L2 F' U B'
2. 12.82 U F2 U L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F L U B' L2 B U' R D' B2
3. (12.09) F2 D2 F' U D2 R' U' B' L U R2 U R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U D2
4. 13.00 R' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 D L' B2 F L D2 F U' F2
5. 12.28 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D U' R2 B D2 R D2 B L D F L'





Spoiler: 3x3 Green Top



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-23
avg of 5: 16.41

Time List:
1. (19.20) L2 U2 R B2 U' D2 B R D R B2 U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L U2 L
2. 17.29 F' U2 L2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' R D U2 B U F'
3. (13.87) R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 F' D' L R' D R2 B2 U R F
4. 15.65 F2 L B' U' L F' R' F2 U L2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 L'
5. 16.29 R' D' R' U2 R U2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B L' U F2 U' F2 R'





Spoiler: 5x5 with Yau



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-23
avg of 5: 2:34.63

Time List:
1. 2:41.76
2. 2:37.57
3. (2:44.42)
4. (2:21.37)
5. 2:24.57





Spoiler: 5x5 with Redux



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-23
avg of 5: 2:30.40

Time List:
1. (2:46.60)
2. 2:33.17
3. 2:27.22
4. 2:30.81
5.(2:23.62)



Mainly working on 5x5 rn


----------



## Timona (Mar 24, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Spoiler: 3x3 Green Top
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today's Ao5 with Green, pretty good improvement since the last one

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-24
avg of 5: 14.51

Time List:
1. (15.36) L' F2 D2 B L2 B' R2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 L B' D U2 F2 L2 B 
2. (13.35) B R' U' B2 F2 D B2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 F' R' B L' F2 R F 
3. 13.92 U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 B D F' L U B2 L D' L' 
4. 14.83 F' L D F2 U B' R' D R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 R 
5. 14.78 F' D2 B2 D2 R U2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 F U' L2 B L D' L D'


----------



## Timona (Mar 25, 2022)

I almost beat my PB Single. Even though I didn't beat it, I average 13 seconds so a 7 second solve is still pretty impressive to me.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-25
single: 7.57

Time List:
64. 7.57 F R B2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 R' B U R' B L2 F'

*Breakdown*
y2 // inspection
R2 F D F D2 // xxcross (5)
U R' U R U' f R f' // 3rd pair (8)
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair (7)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x // OLL 25 (8)
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL - Ua (12)


----------



## Timona (Mar 27, 2022)

Weekly Ao100, I actually didn't forget this time. I haven't even been practicing 3x3 that much.



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 3



Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-27
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 7.57
worst: 15.78

mean of 3
current: 12.24 (σ = 1.06)
best: 10.66 (σ = 2.88)

avg of 5
current: 12.24 (σ = 1.06)
best: 11.87 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 12
current: 13.06 (σ = 1.03)
best: 12.46 (σ = 1.32)

avg of 25
current: 13.01 (σ = 1.05)
best: 12.73 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 50
current: 13.01 (σ = 1.05)
best: 12.81 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 100
current: 12.97 (σ = 1.05)
best: 12.97 (σ = 1.05)

Average: 12.97 (σ = 1.05)
Mean: 12.93

Time List:
1. 14.87 U' R2 D R' L2 F' B' L' D U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 R F2 
2. 11.97 R' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' D B' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 
3. 12.96 U2 F' L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U L' F D2 R D' L' B2 
4. 14.69[Orange] U B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L2 R D' F L2 R U2 B2 U' B' 
5. 13.02 U' B' U2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B2 L U' R' F D2 B' F 
6. 12.46 B R D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 B' U2 L' U R' D R' 
7. (10.22) U R2 D2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' B' L' B2 D' B2 L R2 D R' B2 
8. 12.54 D' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 L' F2 L D F R U B L D 
9. (14.88) R D2 F' L2 B D2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B' F2 R' F U' F2 D2 L' R' B' 
10. 14.02 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' U B2 R' D' U B' F' R' D2 
11. 14.17 B' R D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 R' U' F D2 B L' F2 
12. 13.49 U D F U F2 U B L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' 
13. 12.77 U' L' B' R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L D F2 U2 F D2 U L 
14. 12.98 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F' D2 L D2 U F' L2 F2 L2 U2 
15. 10.58 F2 U2 D2 L' U' F2 U' B2 L F2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 
16. 11.64 D R' U' F2 U2 B R B U B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 D' L2 U 
17. 12.32 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B' L2 B2 D F' R U F2 U' 
18. 13.87 R2 D F R' D2 F D2 B' R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D B2 D2 R' 
19. 14.62 D L2 B' U2 F D2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 L' D F' L' R' U L2 U 
20. 14.55 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U F L R D B U L D B D2 
21. (10.44) F' L D2 B' L2 F2 L U B U' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 
22. 13.54 R' U' R2 B U' D R2 D B' R L B2 R' U2 R' F2 B2 R B2 R2 
23. 10.91[VLS saves lives] F' R2 L' D2 B U' L2 B' F2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' 
24. 11.43 D' B' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 B' R' F' U B D L D' B 
25. 14.07 F L2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' B L' U B2 L' R' D B2 D' 
26. 12.32 L2 U2 B D2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 B L2 F R U F' R' D R F R' 
27. 12.00 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D F2 B U L' D2 R' D U2 F L2 B 
28. 12.57 B2 L D2 F' D2 F' R2 F U2 F' L2 U2 F2 U' F' U R' D R B F 
29. 12.75 F' L' F2 D2 L' U2 L D2 R' D2 R U2 B' L U2 R2 U' L B2 U' 
30. (15.58) F L U L U2 B' R' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D' 
31. 14.20 L D' L U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' R' B2 R' B' F' R U' R D2 R 
32. 14.40 R B2 R F' D' F' L U R' L2 B2 L F2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 F 
33. 13.23 R U' F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 L2 R D2 R' D2 B U' L R2 D2 R' D' 
34. 12.28 F2 L U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 L F' U' L2 D2 R F2 D B' D2 
35. 13.59 L2 U F U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B L U2 B' U2 L' R' D2 
36. 13.16 F2 U2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 L B2 L' B2 R D' U R' U' L F D2 
37. 12.64 F2 U' F' U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L' F' R2 D R' B2 D2 
38. 11.86 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B' R2 U' L' U' L2 R B' R' B' 
39. 12.50 R' L F2 U' R2 L' F R2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 L D2 
40. 13.07 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F D2 B F' U2 F' R' F' L D' L' U2 R2 U2 R' 
41. (10.35) R2 B2 D L2 U B2 F2 D F2 D F2 U B L D B2 D F2 L2 B2 L 
42. 12.42 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 L' B R D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 
43. 14.61 R2 F' U2 L D' B R' B' U F L2 F2 U2 F2 B L2 U2 B D2 
44. 11.61 B2 U' R' L D2 B U' D2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B R2 L2 F' U2 F R' D2 
45. 12.72 F' R' B F2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U L2 B' R2 B2 U' B D' L 
46. 12.80 L' F2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 D L' B' D' L2 B2 F' U F 
47. 12.64 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' L' R2 F' R' F' U' L B2 F' 
48. 12.43 R2 B R2 F2 L2 U F B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R2 B L 
49. 13.42 L B2 L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' D U' R' U L2 B2 F D L' 
50. 13.36 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D' U2 L' B2 R F L2 R2 
51. 13.60[FreeFOP?] R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R B2 U' B F' R2 U2 R F' U R' 
52. 14.44 R2 B2 U' F R2 D B L B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 L2 B D' 
53. 11.75 U D L2 B2 L2 U' L B U2 R2 B U2 F U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B U' 
54. 13.38 L B U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' R' B' U L B' U' 
55. 11.55 L U2 L B2 L' U2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R D' R' B F2 D F2 L R' 
56. 14.37 F2 L F2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 R B2 U L B' F U' F L2 D2 F2 
57. 12.42 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 D' B' R' D2 F2 D' L' U F2 R 
58. 14.24 U2 L U' L2 F2 B' R B2 R2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F U2 D2 B2 U2 D 
59. (15.16) L D L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 R F2 D2 R2 D' B R U B' U2 R' 
60. 12.20 D' B' R U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R U' B U2 L' F2 U' 
61. 13.11 F2 U2 F' R' D' L B' R F R L U2 D2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L B2 
62. 13.98 L2 U' R B2 R D2 L' U2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 U L' B' R U L' U2 
63. 14.21 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B F' L2 U' L' B L2 B' 
64. (7.57) F R B2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 R' B U R' B L2 F' 
65. 11.15 L2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R U2 B U2 F L' F' L' F R 
66. 13.27 D' L U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 L B' L' R' B' L2 D2 
67. 12.22 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D R' F' L' R F' U' B D' F L2 
68. 12.81 R U' R2 F B' L B' R U R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U 
69. 11.83 L2 B2 R D L' B L U' F D2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 B' D 
70. 11.40 F2 D2 F U2 D2 F L' R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 
71. 13.43 U R' D R2 D U F2 R2 D2 L2 U L' B F' U R' U B2 D 
72. 14.03 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F R' B2 L D U F' U' R' U' 
73. 12.46 B' U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 L R U2 F2 D' L2 F D' U2 F R' B R2 
74. (14.98) F2 U2 L R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' F R' D2 F D B L B L 
75. 12.57 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 B D2 F' D2 R2 U2 L B' D L' B F2 U B F' 
76. 12.67 F U' L2 D' B2 R' B2 U F2 U2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R 
77. 13.43 U L2 D' U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 R B' R2 U2 L' R' U L' F 
78. 12.12 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 F D B' D' F' U' R B F 
79. 11.18 U' B R B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D B L D' B' U' R' F2 
80. 13.33 B2 U R' D' B' U2 R D2 B U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U D2 B2 L2 
81. 13.43 L F2 R U2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D' U' F D' R 
82. 14.32 F' U' F2 D L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 L B U2 L2 U' B' U2 R2 
83. 11.82 L' D' B2 R2 B' R2 D' L U F L2 F U2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' 
84. 14.41 B' R2 D L F' L U2 R D L' B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 D' R2 U 
85. (10.33) U L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 U L D L' D' B' R U' L2 R' 
86. 11.78 L B U B2 R U2 D' B' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L F2 R' B2 D2 
87. 14.12 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D U F2 R D2 R2 F U2 L' U L B' 
88. (15.78) B2 D L2 F2 D B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 R' D' R' F D2 L' D' B R 
89. 14.64 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 B R2 D F L' U F' D U2 B' 
90. 13.79 B D' R F L2 F' U R2 F' L U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 
91. 13.85 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D U F' D U2 R D' L B2 R' U' 
92. 12.72 B R' F' L2 U2 L2 B' U2 B2 F R2 F' R2 U' R D' F2 D2 B2 R2 
93. 14.46 F' L2 B2 U2 L' F' B2 D F R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F 
94. 12.51 B2 R' F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B L F2 R U' L2 R' D2 
95. 12.33 L' F U R2 D F R' F2 R F B R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F D2 
96. 14.18 U' B' R D2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 F' D2 U2 R' D B' L F U' R 
97. 11.19[Green] R' B U' L U F2 R F U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B R2 B L F 
98. 11.45 U F U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 F' U2 L' U' L' F' R' U2 L2 U B' 
99. 11.82 F B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L B' L2 D2 U2 B' L2 R 
100. 13.44 U2 R' F' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 U' L2 R' B F' U B2 U' L2


----------



## Timona (Mar 28, 2022)

Broke my 4x4 PB single lol

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-28
avg of 12: 1:04.01

Time List:
(47.67), 1:05.22, 58.50, 1:05.60, 1:03.68, 1:00.01, 1:08.63, 1:03.04, (1:10.25), 1:05.79, 1:03.33, 1:06.33

Pretty good Sub-1 ao5 from CubingTime's weekly contests


----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 30, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Hello everyone who sees this thread. The name's Guy,* AceTheGuy*. I'm a Nigerian speedcuber, I've been cubing for around 4 years now. I should have made this thread a lot sooner but I ignored it.
> 
> My main method is CFOP and I currently average around *16* secs and my PB time is *10.56*. The NR record for my country is around 8 secs and I would like to hold the record in my country; I'm so close yet so far.
> 
> ...


gl @4ce7heGuy 
u got this! i think some tips are mem more f2l algs and get more fluent, also working on better cross solutions. 
and once you're around 12-13 you can try memorizing like other algs sets, COLL, WV, etc.
im not currently sub-10 but just advice ig.



DynaXT said:


> Imagine living in a country where you actually have a chance of getting NR


ikrrr


----------



## Timona (Mar 31, 2022)

I lost all my csTimer solves (160 4x4 solves, 2500 3x3 solves, 120 5x5 solves), i didnt clear cache or anything, it just happened. Maybe it's time to switch to Cubedesk fully. anyway, Ao100 PB.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-03-31
avg of 100: *12.67*

Time List:
1. 10.47 L' B2 L D2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 R' B2 L2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 U B L R2 
2. 13.86 B D' U2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 R2 F L2 F U2 R' B' L U2 L2 F D 
3. 10.66 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F' U R F' D' F2 R2 U' F 
4. 13.66 L' D2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 U R2 L F D F2 L D2 L' U' L2 
5. 11.36 R' U2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B D B' R2 D2 L' B' D' L2 
6. 12.33 B2 R' D2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 L' U2 B2 D B U2 B D' L B2 U2 R 
7. 12.21 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B L' U2 F D' B L' F2 L2 B2 
8. 12.28 D B F D2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 D B D B L' B' L R 
9. 13.70 D' R' D B2 L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R' F U R' B L F' 
10. 12.89 L B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R' U L B R2 D' F R2 U 
11. 11.85 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' F' R' U L' B' R' U L2 B D' 
12. 13.14 D L F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F D' F2 U L R B' 
13. (14.83) R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R' D U' B' L' F L R D' U2 
14. 13.28 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L' F' R B F2 U F' U2 
15. 12.42 F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U L' D' U' F' R' B2 R2 D2 F' 
16. 12.45 U2 L2 F2 B R' L D B U2 B2 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R' 
17. (10.41) B L' B' R2 U2 F L2 F D2 B' D L2 U B D' F2 D' 
18. 11.79 U F2 D' R2 D B2 U F2 R2 U F2 R' B2 D U' B' L2 R2 D2 F2 
19. (9.77) F2 L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 B2 D' B' F2 D' B' F' L2 R' 
20. 13.16 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 L F' D' F' U' L' D' L2 F 
21. 10.58 L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F' D L' F U2 R D U L2 
22. 12.97 U2 R' F2 L U2 R D2 L F2 R' U2 R U L' F2 D2 U' B' L D F' 
23. (9.53) D2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 F D2 B' D2 U' B2 L' F2 D L B D' 
24. 12.86 F2 U' L2 B2 R U L B' U R B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 B2 L2 D2 
25. 11.57 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 U' F' U' L D R' U2 L' B' 
26. 11.67 D' L F' D' R' B' L2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 B' 
27. 12.69 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 U2 B' D2 L B2 R U2 B D L2 
28. 11.51 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L' B U B D2 U' F2 D' B 
29. 12.08 R B D2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 B D2 R' D' 
30. 12.38 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B' F' D L U2 L D2 F L' 
31. (15.87) B' D' F2 L B2 D' R U B U' F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 
32. 13.79 U2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 R' F' D' B2 D' U' 
33. 13.24 B F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' R B' R' B2 F2 L F' 
34. 11.50 U' F' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F' D B F D' R' D 
35. (14.85) R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 F' D' U2 R' U2 R' U L D 
36. 11.74 L2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R D2 U B R' B' F L R2 F' L2 U' 
37. (15.43) R' U' F D R2 L2 D' L U F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 U F 
38. 12.58 B D2 R2 B' F' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F L B R2 F2 D' L F L' F2 L2 
39. 13.83 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 F' D U2 L R U' R' U' B2 
40. 11.99 B L2 U2 L B2 F2 R' B2 U2 R D2 L' U' F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D R 
41. 12.32 B' R' F' U2 B' L2 F D2 F' R2 D2 B' U' L2 R' B' L2 U' R' 
42. 11.02 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 D B' U' B' L R' B D U2 F2 
43. (15.08) U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L B2 R2 U' R' F' D' L B' U' 
44. 14.27 R2 F2 R D2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 U B' L2 F D' B' L' U2 F 
45. 12.80 B R2 L' F2 U' F L U2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 L' 
46. 13.75 L' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D L' B' L' F' D' R' D' U 
47. 13.27 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U' B' R' D B' L F' R' F U' 
48. 13.43 F2 L2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 D U2 R' B' R F' U L' D2 
49. 11.83 L2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' B' R2 B2 D' L' U F D2 
50. 13.68 D' B L F U2 D' B2 L' B R2 F2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 L2 
51. (9.71) D L2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 B R2 D2 R' F L' R' F' R2 
52. 14.58 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U' L F' R2 B' L' B U' B' D' L 
53. 14.26 F2 D' F U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 D' R U F L' B' D' F 
54. 11.65 U2 R2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B R2 B' D2 U R B2 R B D F' R U' 
55. 11.51 D R D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F D2 U2 L2 B L' R D' B R2 U R 
56. 13.95[Wow, I can solve blue] F' U R2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B D' L' B2 F' U B' U R' F2 
57. 14.12 F' R2 B L2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 U' R' B D' L' U B U' L 
58. 12.73 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' R B' R2 D L U2 B U B F' 
59. 13.01 R2 U' R B' D2 R2 B' D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 U' R' B F R F' D' 
60. 13.84 L2 R2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' F2 L' D' U2 L R U' B' U2 B D' 
61. 12.54 R F L D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R' D' L2 F R' B2 L 
62. 12.85 F2 R' B F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D' R' U F L' D' R2 
63. 13.12 L2 D2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' L' R' U L B' R2 U 
64. 10.97 F2 L' F2 U F D' R D2 B' D2 L2 F B2 D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 D' L2 
65. 13.06 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 L U L' F' U' L' F' R' 
66. 13.32 F L2 D' F2 B' L' D R L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 D L2 B2 F 
67. 12.64 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 B2 R' B' U2 F2 L2 F D R U L 
68. 11.94 B2 R' L2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F' D B' U' L B2 U 
69. 11.66 F R' L2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B U R2 F R' B2 L2 U 
70. 13.62 L' U B2 D R' L B' R' U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U B' 
71. 13.59 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 B' D F L' D' F2 L R B U 
72. 12.73 U R F2 R2 D F2 D L2 B2 U B2 D B2 F' L' U' R' B2 F2 R' 
73. 12.78 D2 L D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 F U2 R U B' D2 U2 F L' 
74. 11.87 U' D R L2 B L2 B' D F R' F2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 
75. 13.35 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 L2 F' R D' L' F D' F L U2 
76. 13.37 D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F' D2 R U' F D2 B' L' U 
77. 13.93 D2 R' U' L' U2 B D F2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 R' F 
78. 13.83 R F' R F L' B U D2 F R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D' B2 
79. 13.54 B' D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D B' U2 F D' F' L' F U 
80. 10.95 D2 B' D2 F U2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 D' B U R2 B R' D2 L2 R' 
81. 11.64 B' R2 F U2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' D U' R U' B U2 L F' U2 L2 
82. 12.84 B' U' F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R2 D B U' R' D2 U R2 D R 
83. 12.07 R' D' L2 D B' L2 U R U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D 
84. 11.65 U' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 B' U F' L F' R2 U 
85. 13.45 L2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 B R2 F' D F2 R' F L2 D' 
86. 12.52 F' D R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B L F' D2 L U B' 
87. 12.30 R L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D F2 B' L2 D F D2 L' F2 L 
88. 13.63 L2 U F L D B L B' R2 L2 F R2 F B U2 F' L2 F R2 L U 
89. 11.42 F2 D B' F2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 L' R2 F2 U2 L D R' F' D' B U L2 
90. 13.17 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L D' F U L' F2 R' U' L' B' 
91. 10.56 F2 U' B L' U B D2 R D' U2 F' U2 R2 F U2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 
92. (9.95) R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' U2 R' D F' R2 F D' B' 
93. 13.12 R B' U' F2 B U' L D R' F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 L' B2 R2 F 
94. 12.06 F' U2 B D2 R' U' F D' R L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D 
95. 13.47 U' L' F' U2 F R D L' F' D2 L F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 R' D2 R' 
96. 13.10 F' B' U2 R' D' F2 R F' L B' R2 F D2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 
97. 13.05 U2 R2 L D F' D2 B2 U' L2 F U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 B 
98. 12.62 U2 B D2 L F' R2 L D' R U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 L' F2 D 
99. 13.78 U' F' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 B L2 R2 F' L2 U' F' R' U F U2 B U 
100. 13.33 U2 F' B2 R' U2 L U' B' L B' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 B'


----------



## Timona (Apr 1, 2022)

I have been struggling with getting sub-10 with CFOP for a while now, so instead of practicing and getting better, like a normal human being, I have decided change methods instead and learn Roux.

First Ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-01
avg of 12: 36.97

Time List:
1. 37.01 B2 U B' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D U' B2 D F2 B R D F2 R' B2 R2 
2. 29.10 U' F' U2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 B U F' D F R B D2 U 
3. 40.97 R D L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L B D' B U' R2 D' B' 
4. 41.71 L' F2 L' D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 R B' L B' F L2 U 
5. 44.35 B2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L D U F' L B2 U' B2 D2 B' 
6. 39.82 B' L2 B2 U B D2 F D' R' B L D2 R F2 R' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 
7. 27.24 B' R B U F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' F' R' B U' B' L U2 
8. 29.04 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B' U2 B D' F L' U2 R' 
9. (49.85) F L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U L B2 D' L B R U L 
10. (24.11) U R' F U2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 D R U2 R B' R F' 
11. 37.79 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U F2 L2 R2 U L' D2 B L' F' D L U2 R 
12. 42.71 F L B2 L2 B U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 R F2 L F2 U R D' U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm trying roux too. Sub 40 at the moment


----------



## Timona (Apr 6, 2022)

Pain, 2 15s

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-06
avg of 12: 13.87

Time List:
1. (15.30) F D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' F' D' R B L2 F' L' D F' L' 
2. 14.06 R' D' F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F' D U' L' B2 U R U2 
3. 13.31 R D2 B' R2 L2 D L B2 U' F2 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 D L B 
4. 14.91 D B' U L' D B' U2 F' U F2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L B2 L2 F2 B2 
5. 12.95 F L2 F' D' R' F2 U' R F' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 B2 
6. (12.90) R' F U2 R D2 R B2 U2 R B2 L' U2 L2 B' D B2 L2 B2 L' F' 
7. 13.36 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 U F' R F' R2 F2 D' B' R' D F2 
8. 15.21 L F' L U B R F' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 U' B2 L U2 
9. 14.46 U' F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 B D2 L U F' U2 L' D2 B 
10. 12.97 R' D' B' U' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D' B D' R D F D2 U' 
11. 13.56 D2 F' R' U' L2 U F' D2 R U2 B U2 B D2 R2 U2 B D2 F' R2 F 
12. 13.91 F' U' D F' B' R F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 R' L' D2 F' R2


----------



## Timona (Apr 6, 2022)

OH

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-06
avg of 5: 38.05

Time List:
1. 38.20 F2 D' L' B U' B2 L' F' L2 F' R2 F U2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 D2 L' F2 
2. 39.23 U' B D2 L' B2 L' B R2 B2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 L' F2 D' F 
3. 36.71 L' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 F L2 D L B2 F U2 B' 
4. (33.32) R2 D' R2 F R' F' B U2 L' D2 B L2 B D2 B' L2 B2 U2 
5. (39.40) B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F' D2 F L' F U B2 D2 R

I haven't learnt anything for OH, just my pure CFOP knowledge and no fingertricks.


----------



## Timona (Apr 7, 2022)

Spoiler: AO12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-07
avg of 12: 12.69

Time List:
1. 12.29 U' B D2 B R2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' L' U L2 U L R U2 B 
2. 11.95 F L2 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 D L2 R2 U F2 B L U2 F' R' U2 B R' 
3. 13.28 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L' U' R' D B F2 U B F' 
4. 12.23 R' U B' D B R2 D U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 L B2 
5. 11.83 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 B R B R' F2 D2 B' D 
6. 12.44 B R D L2 B D2 L' F D' L U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 D' 
7. (11.14) F2 D' F B R L' D R' F2 L2 F2 R U2 R U2 D2 L D2 B' U2 
8. 13.83 U2 B' L2 B' F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U F2 R D' B' F' U2 B 
9. 12.74 B U R' U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' L B F U' B2 L' D2 
10. 13.45 D2 L U R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B' L' B' D2 U' R F' D' 
11. 12.86 D' L' D2 B R' F U D' R' F2 L2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 
12. (14.24) B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 L D U' L2 F' U L' R F



I'm genuinely stuck, I legitimately dont know what to work on to get sub-10, any tips will help.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 7, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> Spoiler: AO12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Do you plan cross+1? If not, that's something that will help you quite a bit.
2. Go through all of your algs and make sure you are using the best one with the best fingertricks. I'd assume OLL+PLL takes you 4-5 seconds, so this could cut up to a 1.5-2 seconds off. 
3. 2 Sided PLL Recognition. This will speed up the time it takes you to recognize PLL.
4. Make sure you're using good F2L algs for all of your cases.
5. Do slow solves, and experiment with stuff like skipping OLL. or XCrosses.


----------



## Timona (Apr 11, 2022)

Nothing particularly special, might be my worst Ao100 in a while.



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 100: 13.17

Time List:
1. 11.68 F L F' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F2 U L B R D2 F2 D2 
2. 11.95 D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' D L2 B L' R' U F R2 D' 
3. 12.33 D' B D F' B2 R' U L B' R2 L D2 B2 U2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 
4. 13.91 L2 D R2 D L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' B R F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' R' U 
5. 13.06 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 B R2 D2 B2 U' R' D L2 U F2 R F R' 
6. 12.33 F2 D' R F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' U' F L D2 B2 D R' 
7. (11.14) L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 F' D' R2 B' U B U' L2 U2 
8. 13.34 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 B D2 B2 D' R' U' R' B' L' F2 U' R' F 
9. 12.21 R2 F2 U' R' F' L2 D' R F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 U 
10. 14.74 R F D R' F2 B R2 D B L F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 L' F2 R U2 
11. 12.94 D L B2 L2 D B L' D2 L2 U2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R' U2 
12. 12.07 D2 F U' B' U D' B' R B2 L U2 D2 B2 R B2 R F2 L2 U2 B R' 
13. 13.93 B F2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R2 U' B L' D F L' B L' 
14. 13.83 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 L B L U F' L' U R' D' R 
15. 12.50 D' R F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 F R2 B2 R' D' U L R' B 
16. 13.97 F D F2 L F B2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 D B2 D F D2 
17. 13.64 F B2 U2 B D B U2 R' D' R2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 R' 
18. 12.90 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 B' D' R' U L' F2 D2 B F2 
19. 14.22 U2 R U L2 U' B L' U' R' L' B2 L F2 D2 L' B2 L 
20. 14.46 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 F D' R' B D2 L' U B2 D 
21. 12.59 F R2 L F L2 U D2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F 
22. 14.24 F R' U2 L F' B2 D' R F R2 F B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B U2 F U' 
23. 11.68 U2 B D' L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U R2 U2 L U2 B D' F2 R2 
24. 14.74 L F' L2 D2 F R2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' B U F2 D2 R' 
25. (15.64) L2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 L U B R2 U F' R' D' F2 U' 
26. 13.33 L U2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 F L2 R' F' U L B' U' 
27. 13.92 R' F' R' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 B' R' D' U' B D' F' R 
28. 13.62 L F L' F2 R B' L' D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U D B' R 
29. 11.47 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' L2 U F R' B' U' L2 U2 
30. 11.56 R' D L2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 U' L' D' U R2 B R2 D' L 
31. 12.36 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F' D2 L2 D R2 U L' R' B R U' 
32. 14.69 L U L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' U' R D' B2 D' L2 U2 L 
33. 13.39 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L' F R B L2 F' U R2 B' U 
34. 13.36 L' B' U' R U F D' F2 B2 U2 R2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R D 
35. 12.75 U R' U2 D R D2 F B R' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 
36. (10.47) F2 R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L F L D2 F2 U B' L F' 
37. 12.31 U' R' L2 D' F' U2 L B U R F R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F B2 R2 
38. 12.98 D2 B U2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 F L D' B2 U' R U' F2 R2 B' U 
39. 13.06 R D' F' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 B L F L D2 F' R' 
40. (11.05) R2 B R' F2 D U2 F2 U F2 L2 D' U R2 L B' D B U' L2 R 
41. 13.31 D B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L B2 F L2 R' B' D' U2 
42. 12.05 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' R U' F' R F2 L2 F' D2 
43. 12.69 F L2 D' F U' F' B' U2 L B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D' B2 
44. (16.08) R' F' R2 B' R F2 R L2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L' F2 
45. 13.07 L2 B2 L2 U' F' L F' R' U2 D B2 U L2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 
46. 11.93 F' B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U R B2 D U B' L B' 
47. 13.81 U2 R D2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B F' D' L2 R' F2 L D2 L2 
48. 13.65 B' L2 R2 B D2 B D2 R2 F D2 L2 F D' R B' D' L D' B2 D' F' 
49. 12.47 L' D' F U2 B' R2 B R' U2 R2 F2 D2 F B2 U2 D2 F L2 U2 R2 
50. (10.48) D2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 F2 D R2 D' F R F D2 L2 D 
51. 11.74 F2 R F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R B U' R D' R 
52. 12.09 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B L D' U' R' D F2 L R B U 
53. 13.11 U F' D R F' L' D L' D F2 D F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 L 
54. 12.38 U L2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F R2 U F U' L' B L2 R 
55. 13.00 R F' L U R2 U2 B D R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L 
56. 12.96 F2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' D' R D2 R B' L2 R U' B' U2 
57. 13.19 R' F2 U2 R B2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R D' R' U2 B2 R' D2 B' L D 
58. 12.68 L B' U B R' U D' L' F U2 L' U2 L' F2 L B2 U2 R F2 D2 
59. 11.30 B' D2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 L' U L' U2 B2 F L' D 
60. 12.32 R2 F' U' D2 R2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 B R2 F2 L F2 U' F2 R' D' B 
61. (14.90) D2 R2 B' L B2 D' F L F' U2 F D2 L2 B' L2 F U2 L2 F' U 
62. 13.86 U2 L' F2 U' L U' F' R L2 F2 B2 U D2 R2 D 
63. 13.39 D' F2 R D' R2 D' F2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B R2 
64. 12.87 F B2 R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 F U R' F2 R F' L2 D' 
65. 11.42 F' R' U2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 L U' L2 F R D R2 B F2 
66. 12.35 R B2 D' F' L' F' D F2 B R2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U F 
67. 14.45 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' R U2 R2 D' B' D F' R' U 
68. 11.71 R' F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R B R' F D R U' L' D 
69. 14.73 B2 L2 B2 L B2 L' B2 R' B2 R2 B' D' R D' L' U2 B' U' R' D2 
70. 14.63 L2 U F U2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 B' L2 B' D' R' B D' B2 U' L U2 
71. 13.96 R F D2 B2 R L U B' R2 U' F2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' F' 
72. 13.10 D' U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 F2 U' L' B2 U' F' D' B U L' U R 
73. (10.42) F U R D' F2 R2 B2 R D B U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 
74. 14.86 U R' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 B' U F R U' F' U' F2 
75. 12.93 R B D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 U' L U' R F2 D' B L' 
76. 12.78 D2 F' D B L' F' U2 F L' F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U D2 L2 U' 
77. 13.91 R2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' R F D L' U F' D2 R U2 
78. (15.42) F' B D' L' U2 B R D L' F2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B' 
79. 11.29 R' B L2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L F' D R' F D 
80. 14.71 L U' R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' L U' B2 U2 F L F2 L 
81. 13.64 F R2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B' D2 F2 L' B2 U' F2 L' 
82. (14.96) D' B U B2 R F R2 D2 L' F2 R2 L2 F B R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F 
83. 13.90 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 F' R2 F R D2 L R2 F2 D' L' 
84. 12.45 U D B2 D2 R' L' B' R' L2 B D2 F B R2 D2 B U2 R2 L2 D 
85. 14.10 B2 U' F2 U' B U D' F2 L D2 R2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U L' 
86. 14.38 F2 L F' L B2 D' R B2 D' U2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 
87. 13.96 D2 F2 U2 R2 L D' F D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 R' L2 D R2 
88. 12.61 R B2 D U2 R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R' F L2 D2 U2 F' L B2 
89. 13.60 B' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' U' B2 R2 B' U L' B R2 U F' L2 F' 
90. 12.59 U F' L D2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 B' F L U F D' R' 
91. 14.83 F U L2 D B' D' R' L' B' R D2 R' B2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L 
92. 13.71 L B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' R2 D2 L D2 F' U R U' L B2 U B' R' 
93. 12.34 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D L' U' R' B R U' R2 U B2 
94. 14.75 R D' R2 F2 L2 F R2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 U B' U' R D L' D L2 
95. 13.66 B R B2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 B' R B2 D R2 D2 R 
96. 12.37 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 F' L D R B2 D2 F' L D' L' 
97. 14.30 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 L' F D' L' R B D U2 L B' 
98. 12.26 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' F' U B2 R D' F D L2 B' 
99. 14.49 R' D B2 D R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 U' B2 F' L B2 D2 U' F' U' L 
100. 14.57 U2 L' D2 B' R' F U' F' R2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 L B2





Eli Theperson said:


> 1. Do you plan cross+1? If not, that's something that will help you quite a bit.
> 2. Go through all of your algs and make sure you are using the best one with the best fingertricks. I'd assume OLL+PLL takes you 4-5 seconds, so this could cut up to a 1.5-2 seconds off.
> 3. 2 Sided PLL Recognition. This will speed up the time it takes you to recognize PLL.
> 4. Make sure you're using good F2L algs for all of your cases.
> 5. Do slow solves, and experiment with stuff like skipping OLL. or XCrosses.


1. Nope. If there's an easier approach to Cross+1, I'm all ears cus whenever I do it, I end up messing the cross, unless its an averagely easy scramble.
2. yeah LL takes 5 seconds for me, since I usually finish F2L at 8-9 secs
3. Will do
4. Mostly
5. Sure.

One thing i need to personally focus on is solving the back pairs first.

4x4 Ao5. cube popped at the last solve. Life is pain

Edit: Cube didnt pop, it scattered.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 5: 59.58

Time List:
1. 56.61 B' D B2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 B' L2 D' L' U B U B F' Rw2 Fw2 F2 U2 L' Fw2 Uw2 U2 F' R2 B' L' U B' Uw B2 F D Fw' Rw Fw' Uw2 F2 Uw U2 Fw'
2. 1:03.64 D2 L' D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 R' U2 R U' L2 F R2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 R B' Rw2 L2 R2 Fw2 F' Uw2 R Uw L2 F Uw' U Fw Uw' R D2 F B' Uw'
3. (53.60) R2 F2 R B2 U2 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U L R2 F R D' B' L' F Fw2 Rw2 B' U' L2 Uw2 D Rw2 B R2 U' Rw2 F2 L F' Uw2 Rw L U' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw' D
4. 58.49 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F U' L F2 U' B' R' U R2 D Fw2 U Rw2 F' D Rw2 B' D Rw2 U' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' L D' F Fw Uw' U' D2 B2 Uw' R2 B2
5. (DNF(9.18)) L D2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 L' U2 L2 F2 B' L U F' L2 R2 F2 U L B Rw2 B' R2 D' Fw2 D' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Rw D2 L' B' Uw2 D' Fw' R Uw' Fw2 U2 L B'

Ao12 PB after I fixed the cube. My hands hurt, I'm done with 4x4 for now.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-11
avg of 12: *57.33*

Time List:
1. 50.84 U' F2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 D' L' R2 D' B' F2 R' Fw2 D F2 Uw2 Fw2 R U2 L' U R2 Fw2 D2 B' Uw2 D R Fw D' Uw R2 Fw' D B Rw Uw'
2. 56.23 L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' B' F L2 B U' L' U2 R2 Uw2 F R L2 F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 F' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw B2 R Uw' F U' R' Rw' Uw' Fw D
3. 1:03.40 D B2 U B' U2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' R F Rw2 F U Rw2 Fw2 B' D' F2 L2 U R2 B' Rw F Rw2 B Fw' D' Rw Uw2 L' R2 Fw R2
4. 1:01.42 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 F R B2 U B2 D' L' B' F R2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B Rw2 U B F2 D' Rw2 U2 B2 Rw B R2 Uw2 D Fw U2 Rw' B2 L' Uw D' L2
5. 56.64 L D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D R2 U2 L2 F' R Fw2 L' R2 U Rw2 D L Uw2 R' U B2 U' Rw2 Fw D F' U' L2 Uw B F2 Rw D Fw' R
6. 53.29 L2 U2 L2 B U R2 F2 L B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B U2 R2 L2 U' Rw2 F' Uw2 F Rw2 R L Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B' L Uw' L' U2 L B' Fw R Fw Uw R L2
7. 59.76 [OLL Parity+ Sune+PLL+ PLL Parity in 10 secs] L B2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' D' F2 L' F2 L R2 F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U' F D Rw2 F R2 U' Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 B D' L B' Uw Fw R' Fw U' Rw U'
8. (1:04.99) L' D2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 F' L' D2 F' U2 B R F2 Rw2 B R2 F Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 B' Uw2 R' F' U2 Uw' L B2 Uw2 R Fw2 B Rw' Fw' Uw U2 Fw'
9. (50.59) D R D2 B2 R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 F U' R D' L Uw2 R D Rw2 D U' Rw2 L' D Fw2 R2 Fw' R2 Uw2 R' U' R2 Rw' B Uw2 Fw U' Rw' L'
10. 57.83 [Did a Y-Perm thinking it was E-Perm+Parity, it was just a regular E-Perm. so i did double PLL] U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 F' D' R U2 B' L D2 R D' Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D L Uw2 B2 D Fw2 R2 Fw R' L' F U' Fw2 Uw F U Rw Uw Fw2 Rw
11. 54.76 B2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 F' U' B F R' F' L D' B R' Uw2 F' Rw2 F D L2 D2 Rw2 F2 U' L2 B' Rw L U' L D2 Rw Fw2 L' Uw Fw Uw2 L2 Fw'
12. 59.15 D2 F' L U' B2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B' L' R2 D' L D L Fw2 Uw2 D U2 F' D U F2 Rw2 R2 F' D' Rw' R' D Rw U Fw' U2 R Uw Rw F' U2 Fw

Really need to learn PLL Recognition well


----------



## Timona (Apr 12, 2022)

My first non ao100 sub-12 Ao5, wow

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 5: 11.89

Time List:
1. (11.24) B D F2 R2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 U' B L' U B' D' F 
2. (12.78) B' L B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B F' U2 L F' U R' U' L2 B2 
3. 12.42 L' U2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D' R' D' B' R D U2 R B' R' 
4. 11.32 L2 D2 L D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R' F L2 U' L' B F' 
5. 11.93 B' R' U F R2 F L F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B' U2

Took @Eli Theperson 's advice and noted PLL times, all PLLs take me about 1.6 seconds on average, the only bad ones were F, Na, Nb and V. Will work on those.

wow

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
avg of 5: 11.73

Time List:
1. 10.97 D F' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L F' L B2 D B' U' R2 
2. 11.75 U' R' U' B' U F2 U' F2 L' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 
3. 12.47 L' B2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L' D' F' U' L2 D' R' U2 F' U2 
4. (10.03) B R' D2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F D' F' L U' B' R B2 R 
5. (14.12) F R2 F' B' U' F' B2 R D2 F L2 F2 B' D2 L2 U2 D2 B R2 F

Dot OLLs are the bane of my existence, ill probably learn Dot skips with VHLS or VLS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 12, 2022)

Which dot oll?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> Dot OLLs are the bane of my existence, ill probably learn Dot skips with VHLS or VLS


Yup, I skip them practically every time, although sometimes I question whether it's faster (I don't care anyway because dot OLLs suck). I pair up the last pair, then if it's a connected pair I use a sledgehammer / hedgeslammer (or M U' R' U r for the back) and if it's a separated pair I use R' U' R' U2 M' U R U' r' (or its back insert equivalent).


----------



## Timona (Apr 12, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Which dot oll?


Basically all of them have long algs, the only fingertrick and nonregripless one is OLL 1



Aight, i'm done for today, sub-13 finally

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-12
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 9.74
worst: 14.83

mean of 3
current: 12.99 (σ = 0.65)
best: 10.86 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 5
current: 12.97 (σ = 0.62)
best: 11.18 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 12
current: 12.84 (σ = 0.53)
best: 11.96 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 25
current: 12.62 (σ = 0.81)
best: 12.10 (σ = 0.81)

avg of 50
current: 12.40 (σ = 0.82)
best: 12.40 (σ = 0.82)

Average: 12.40 (σ = 0.82)
Mean: 12.37

Time List:
1. 10.97 D F' D2 U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L F' L B2 D B' U' R2 
2. 11.75 U' R' U' B' U F2 U' F2 L' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 
3. 12.47 L' B2 L D2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L F2 L' D' F' U' L2 D' R' U2 F' U2 
4. 10.03 B R' D2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F D' F' L U' B' R B2 R 
5. 14.12 F R2 F' B' U' F' B2 R D2 F L2 F2 B' D2 L2 U2 D2 B R2 F 
6. 12.27 F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 R' D L' U2 F2 D' 
7. 12.68 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 B L2 R D U L2 R' U F 
8. 12.50 F U' R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D R2 B' L' R2 U' L R2 D L' 
9. 13.71 L2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B' D2 F U R' B2 R' D2 B L2 U L U' 
10. 12.59 U' F' R' F' R' L D F2 U R2 U2 D2 F2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L 
11. 12.52 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U' R' F' L' U B L2 B L2 B 
12. 11.76 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 U2 F D2 F' R2 B' L' D B' R U' R B' D R2 
13. 12.22 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 D F R' F' U2 L' 
14. 10.66 U D F R2 B D' R2 B2 R' D' B2 R2 U D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 
15. 13.07 R B2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B L' R D' F2 D' B D' 
16. 11.44 R' D R2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 U' R2 U' R U2 B L R' B L' D' F' 
17. 11.84 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F' D U2 F' D2 R F' L2 B' 
18. 11.30 F' L2 R B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' B D' L2 U' B R' D R 
19. 13.10 L F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 R U' L2 B L U' L' R B2 
20. 13.17 D2 L' U' R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R' B2 F L U L' U 
21. 12.72 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L' U' L2 F R B' L' D' F U2 
22. 12.90 F' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B' R2 D U F D R F' 
23. 12.06 L' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F L2 R' D F L' F2 D2 F2 D 
24. 10.54 B R2 D2 R F2 D2 L U2 L U2 F2 D F' U B L2 
25. 12.15 U B' L D R F' U2 D F U2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U 
26. 13.55 R D2 B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F L B2 U2 R B' L2 B' 
27. 11.57 U' B' F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 L2 U' L U' R 
28. 13.72 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 R' B' U' L2 B U2 F2 D' B' 
29. 14.83 L D L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F U2 L' D' F' D F2 
30. 11.99 U2 B R U2 D' F L' B R' U2 R U2 L U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 L D 
31. 10.70 L R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B' D' U F L' F' L' 
32. 12.49 L' F2 B L' F U R' F R' U2 D2 B L2 B R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 
33. 11.67 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R' B' R U' B2 
34. 11.18 U L U B R2 F' R2 U' L F2 R' B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 F 
35. 9.74 U B' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R' B2 U' R' B' U' F' 
36. 12.82 R2 F' U F2 D2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 B' L F' U' F2 L R B 
37. 12.68 F B2 R' F2 U2 L R B2 D2 B2 L U2 D B L' F' U' L U2 
38. 13.67 U2 B' F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 F L' U R D' L2 B2 
39. 12.52 R' F L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F R' D2 B F L2 F2 D' 
40. 13.82 B D2 B D2 B L2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 R' B2 L B F L' R' U' F R 
41. 13.32 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L F2 R B2 R F' U' B L U2 L D' B2 L 
42. 12.40 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D B2 U F2 U' B' R D2 F R2 D F' U2 F2 D' 
43. 12.31 B' D' U2 B2 R F2 D2 L U2 L F2 R2 F2 R B' D' F U2 F' L2 U 
44. 12.81 R' B' L U' F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 D L2 B D B' L2 U' B' U 
45. 11.14 D F2 D' F' D2 L' D' R' U2 R F2 B2 L D2 L U2 R' B' D 
46. 12.45 U' D' B R B U' B2 U F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R U2 F2 D2 B' 
47. 13.67 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 F D' U' L U R2 U F2 
48. 13.73 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 R F' D' L2 B L U B' U2 F2 
49. 12.71 U B U B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L U L F L' R D' B2 
50. 12.52 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 F R U2 B2 R' U' B L U F2


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Yup, I skip them practically every time, although sometimes I question whether it's faster (I don't care anyway because dot OLLs suck). I pair up the last pair, then if it's a connected pair I use a sledgehammer / hedgeslammer (or M U' R' U r for the back) and if it's a separated pair I use R' U' R' U2 M' U R U' r' (or its back insert equivalent).


Or you could use Petrus R' D' r U r' D R2 U R' to orient all the edges when the pair is disconnected, but imo it isn't worth it either way, I'd say just get the dot case, they're not that bad, unless you do things like ZBLL. Yes, some dot OLLs are long, but doing a 9 move alg to insert a free pair orienting some edges isn't really the best way to fix the problem (((imo)))


Timona said:


> Basically all of them have long algs, the only fingertrick and nonregripless one is OLL 1
> 
> View attachment 19034


That alg is regripless and fingertrickable, as well as all the other dot case algs.


----------



## Timona (Apr 13, 2022)

Second time trying OH, confidently sub-40

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-13
avg of 12: 35.48

Time List:
1. 33.27 D2 L' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 F D' U' R' B D2 L' D2 
2. 36.39 L2 U F' U2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 L R2 F' U' L2 U R 
3. 36.47 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 F U L B2 R' F' U2 L D' U' 
4. (29.37) D' B L2 U D B L' D' B D2 R' U2 D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 B2 R B2 
5. (DNF(38.00)[Got an N-Perm, dont wanna get hand cramps]) R2 U' L2 F L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 L D L2 F' L' U R 
6. 36.16 L R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 U F2 R' U2 F2 U F U' L D2 
7. 34.51 B2 D R D2 R2 F U' R2 U' R B2 D2 R' U2 F2 B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 
8. 37.26 R F2 R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' D' R2 U' L' B U R' D2 
9. 36.49 L2 R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 B R2 F L2 D2 U L' D' R2 B' U2 R F 
10. 30.77 U2 R2 B D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L R' D' L D B 
11. 34.23 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 B R2 F' D U R D L F' D' B R' F 
12. 39.27 B L' D2 B U2 R2 D2 R B' D2 L2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2


----------



## Timona (Apr 14, 2022)

Fastest solve from today

*10.06**

F' L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' U L R F2 R D'


y2 // inspection
L B' U' R' F // cross (5)
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair (4)
R' U R U L' U' L // 2nd pair (7)
U2 R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair (8)
y U R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (9)
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL 46 (9)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL - T (14)

55STM / 10.06sec =5.47TPS



10.06 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## Timona (Apr 15, 2022)

These past 2 weeks I've not been home. I was at my uncle's place and I only took my 3x3 and 4x4, but I'm finally home, so I can pick up the 5x5, chances are I've forgotten how to solve it.

wow

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-15
avg of 5: 2:25.13

Time List:
1. (2:36.88)
2. 2:14.44
3. 2:26.21 
4. (1:59.66)
5. 2:34.75

One Handed Ao5 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-15
avg of 5: *34.46*

Time List:
1. (39.22) U' B R' U' B U F' L' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 U' D' L2 U F
2. 35.31 B' U' L F2 L' B' D' F B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F
3. (32.26[could have been sub-30 but cube fell out of my hand]) D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B R U B2 F' D U2 L2
4. 34.21 L B R U' B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R B2 U' B' L R' U2
5. 33.86[H-Perm....How do you even do M with OH???] U2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' L2 F2 L D' L' B2 D2 B2

My 2 priorities now are getting sub-2 5x5 and learning OH. For 3x3 2H, im averaging 12 and im happy with that, the sub-10 can wait; ill keep practicing though, but im gonna focus on 5x5 and OH at the moment. 4x4, i genuinely cant get better unless i get a new cube so i've ditched it for now. Still dont have a 2x2 lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> One Handed
> 5. 33.86[H-Perm....How do you even do M with OH???] U2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' L2 F2 L D' L' B2 D2 B2


U can use R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## Timona (Apr 15, 2022)

OH Ao12 PB, I'm already getting sub-30 solves, mostly cus I switched to my left hand.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-15
avg of 12: *32.90*

Time List:
1. 28.25 R F' R F' D' F2 U R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 F' B2 D'
2. 28.04 B R2 U2 B' R2 F U2 B2 L2 F D' L2 R B L F L D2 R
3. 36.37 B2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 F R F' D' F' D' R'
4. 36.00 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D L D2 F' U2 F2 R' U L' R2
5. 31.75 R2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 D F2 U R B' U2 B L' R2
6. (37.70) D L' D' F' D R L F' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U'
7. 35.25 L' F' D' B2 L F2 R' F' D2 B R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 D B'
8. 30.09 D2 L' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F L2 U2 B D2 L' D U2 R2 B U2 L2
9. (24.69) F L2 D F2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' U L' D2 F D L2
10. 34.88 U2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' L2 F U' R U2 F L2 U
11. 35.66 U2 L U2 B U D F R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' L U'
12. 32.69 F2 L' D2 U2 L U2 L' D2 F2 L' R2 U' R' F' U' R2 B R2 D' R2

No single PB lol, i already got one earlier



Most of my solves, i use either VLS since i know a lot of them, there's some very easy ones to learn. At what point do I start learning fingertricks tho?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 15, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> U can use R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


I used to use that but the MU one is just so good. It's better just to practice MU H-perm OH then to use that alg.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 15, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I used to use that but the MU one is just so good. It's better just to practice MU H-perm OH than to use that alg.


kinda true


----------



## Timona (Apr 16, 2022)

Pretty good progress for one day, down to sub-35. I'll start learning fingertricks and new algs for OH now.
Also, single PB wooooo

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-16
avg of 12: 34.20

Time List:
1. 33.13 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 R F' U2 F2 U2 L' R D2 U' R 
2. (37.26) U R2 F' R2 B D2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F R' B2 D' L' B L' D' F2 
3. 35.41 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R D F' L' F' R' U B' R 
4. 36.01 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F' R B F2 R F2 U2 F' D F' 
5. (22.76) R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' L2 B U' B' R' 
6. 34.60 R2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 B2 U2 L' B R F2 U B R' D2 U2 
7. 35.43 R2 F' L' D R2 F2 U' F2 D' U' B2 R2 U2 L D R' D' L B' R' 
8. 32.08 U' D F' B2 L F' R U' D' R2 B R2 L2 B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 
9. 37.20 R2 D R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' U F R' D2 B R' U' L 
10. 27.89 L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 L D U' R D' F' U2 B U 
11. 34.26 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 B' D B F D2 R D U B2 
12. 35.98 B L2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 R' U L U' F D2 B2 L' U2


----------



## Cuber2s (Apr 16, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> 1. Do you plan cross+1? If not, that's something that will help you quite a bit.
> 2. Go through all of your algs and make sure you are using the best one with the best fingertricks. I'd assume OLL+PLL takes you 4-5 seconds, so this could cut up to a 1.5-2 seconds off.
> 3. 2 Sided PLL Recognition. This will speed up the time it takes you to recognize PLL.
> 4. Make sure you're using good F2L algs for all of your cases.
> 5. Do slow solves, and experiment with stuff like skipping OLL. or XCrosses.


I don't do any of these things lol. I use a very bad nb perm but I don't care


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 16, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I don't do any of these things lol. I use a very bad nb perm but I don't care


I do Nb with ltierally the lefty version of Na lmao


----------



## Timona (Apr 16, 2022)

Pog

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-16
avg of 5: 11.72

Time List:
1. 10.64 L' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B' R D2 U' F' R2 F2 U R 
2. (10.37) R' D B U' D' R D' R2 D2 F2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F U B 
3. (12.80) B' U' F U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' F' L2 F D F' D2 F2 R' D' B 
4. 12.60 R D' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B U2 B U2 R2 U' R D' L' U2 F U' B 
5. 11.93 R2 D U' L2 R2 U' R2 U B' D' R2 D' L' B2 D' R2 B2 L

Damn I need to make a PB sheet


----------



## Timona (Apr 16, 2022)

First Sub-30 Ao5 and Ao12 PB

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 26.43
worst: 38.62

mean of 3
current: 32.47 (σ = 3.86)
best: 28.05 (σ = 2.74)

avg of 5
current: 32.98 (σ = 1.38)
best: *27.72* (σ = 2.07)

avg of 12
current: 31.26 (σ = 3.29)
best: *31.26* (σ = 3.29)

Average: 31.26 (σ = 3.29)
Mean: 31.47

Time List:
1. 33.31 F' U2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 L' B' F L' R D' L' R' U 
2. 38.62 R2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F D2 B' U2 D R' F2 U' B2 D' R' U' 
3. 30.11 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' U' L' B' L2 F L' R2 D' 
4. 26.55 U' F2 D' F D' R L2 D' F U' L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U' 
5. 31.21 D' F B2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 R U2 L' B2 L U2 B' R B2 U' L2 F R 
6. 26.43 B2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 L B2 R2 D2 B2 F D U B R' B' D2 F' D' 
7. 26.50 U' B' R' L' D' R U D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 F' L' U B 
8. 34.21 R' F2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 U L' U B' L R' B2 D' L2 
9. 33.25 L' B' L2 B L2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L' U' F L' D' B' D2 R' B' 
10. 29.21 F2 B L' F' R' U2 L' U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 D R2 F' R 
11. 31.48 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U R D U B' U2 F2 D F D2 
12. 36.73 R2 B2 U2 B' F D2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 D' L2 R U L R2 U2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-16
avg of 5: 11.57

Time List:
1. 11.16 B R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 R D' L2 B' U R2
2. 12.16 L' F' U L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F D2 F U L' F' L
3. 11.40 B2 R' U' B D' R' U' R' F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F D2
4. (12.72) L U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 U2 F' D L U' F' U F2 D R'
5. (11.04) U' D2 B' D F' R D2 R U' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D R2 L2

9.56, probably my smartest solve.

R2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 F' U2 F L B' U B' U2 R U' B2

x2 // inspection
U R U' D L D // cross (6) (did my best to preserve the pair)
L' U L// 1st pair (3)
U' R U R' // 2nd pair (4)
y f R' f' // 3rd pair (4)
R U R' F R U R' U' F' U R U' R' // 4th pair (13) (13 moves but extremely fast)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8) 
U' x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 x' U // PLL (12)

49STM / 9.56sec =5.13TPS 



9.56 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## Timona (Apr 17, 2022)

Sub-12.5 ao100 PB and ao50 PB
And that is a lot of counting 10s.



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 6



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-17
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 9.56
worst: 15.42

mean of 3
current: 12.22 (σ = 0.52)
best: 11.37 (σ = 1.33)

avg of 5
current: 12.22 (σ = 0.52)
best: 11.57 (σ = 0.11)

avg of 12
current: 12.44 (σ = 0.90)
best: 11.97 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 25
current: 12.65 (σ = 0.91)
best: 12.15 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 50
current: 12.61 (σ = 0.81)
best: *12.28* (σ = 0.77)

avg of 100
current: 12.46 (σ = 0.87)
best: *12.46* (σ = 0.87)

Average: 12.46 (σ = 0.87)
Mean: 12.45

Time List:
1. 13.86 R' B' L F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 B L 
2. (10.32) R2 U2 B D' R' F L2 F B2 U2 B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D B2 D' R' 
3. 12.63 L2 B' D' B' D' R2 U R F2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 F' R' 
4. 13.61 F B' D' B D2 L' D2 F' L U2 F' L2 F L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 
5. 11.49 F' U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F R' F U B' U2 R' U 
6. 11.81 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B' U2 R' F2 U B' U' F2 R 
7. 13.11 D2 F D F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D L2 D B D' L' R' D' R' F2 R' 
8. 12.99 L U L' B R F B R F' D2 R2 F B2 R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L2 R' 
9. 12.23 R' B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 F2 R F D U' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 
10. 11.78 U' R D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2 U F' R' D2 R2 U' L2 D 
11. 12.31 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R B' L D R B' F2 R2 F2 
12. 11.76 B' D2 L U B' L2 D F' R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D 
13. 12.22 U2 F' U B L' B R' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U L U2 
14. 12.66 L' U L' U2 L2 D2 L2 B R B D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 
15. 11.56 F L' D' U' L2 D U' R2 D' L2 U' R' D B' F2 U L B' R2 
16. (9.95) B2 L D F R U D2 F L U2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 
17. 13.32 L2 D R F' L' B U' B L2 B U L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 
18. 12.81 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 U B D B U L U2 R2 U' B2 
19. 12.80 D2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 U' L2 R B U F U L2 R2 
20. 13.15 B F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 L D' B2 L2 B L' U L F2 
21. 10.68 L2 U D' B' L2 F D' U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 B L2 F D2 F' L' F2 
22. 12.72 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L B D2 B D' B' R' B' F' D' 
23. 10.94 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 D2 F L2 D F L2 F L' F2 R B' 
24. 12.57 D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 R D2 B2 R B' U L' F2 R' D B F U B2 
25. (14.32) U2 F D2 B D' L' U R' F R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 D2 L 
26. 12.12 F2 U F D2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L F L2 D U R 
27. 11.26 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L U L2 B U L2 F' L B' F' 
28. 10.77 D R2 B R F2 R2 F' D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' D' B2 R' U' 
29. 12.58 D' L' U2 F' R' B R U2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F' D2 
30. 12.54 R2 U2 B' L2 B U' R U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U D L2 U R2 F' 
31. 13.22 F2 D' B' R' U F D R2 F2 D2 L D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R F2 L F' R' 
32. 12.41 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' L' B' D' L' F' D R' U' R2 
33. 11.34 L' U B2 D F B U' R' U2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F 
34. 12.52 B2 R D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U' F' U2 B' L' D L B2 F' 
35. 11.79 R U2 B' R' U' D' F U D2 F2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 B D2 
36. 12.15 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B D' B' U' R' U' L' D2 
37. 10.96 B2 L U2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L B2 D' B R2 U' R 
38. 12.47 R2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F D R2 F' R2 F2 D R D' U2 
39. 13.23[Green, poggers] U2 L2 R2 B L2 F R2 F' L B' F' U2 R2 D' F U2 R U 
40. 13.69 B R D' F B R D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U D2 R2 D2 F D2 
41. 13.83 L2 B D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' U2 R' D2 L B' R' U' B2 D2 
42. 13.22 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B D R2 U B2 L R2 U B' F2 
43. 10.34 L' D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 D R2 B L2 B2 R U2 L2 
44. 14.13 R D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B L2 R' B D L F D2 B' 
45. 11.17[PLL skip from COLL] L U' F' D2 L2 F' R U' D' F U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 
46. 12.60 B R' F2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 D L2 D B2 L B2 D' L' B U' F' R 
47. 11.35 U' B R2 D F U2 F D2 L' B' L2 B' L2 D2 F' B' U2 L2 U2 F 
48. 13.42 R B2 U' F' U2 L' U' B2 D' F' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 
49. 11.14 F2 D L' D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D F L D' L' F2 D' L 
50. 13.13 F D2 B' U' L F B2 D B' U L2 D' F2 D B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D 
51. 12.90 B U F L2 B' D R' D2 R' F B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F U2 B' 
52. 12.49 U F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 R U' L' F2 L2 B' D' L U2 
53. 11.39 B' R L2 U D B R' D2 F' D2 F U2 B U2 F D2 F' L B2 
54. 12.01 R B' D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R' B' L2 D' L' F2 L' 
55. 12.74 R2 U' L F2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U' F' D B F' D' L' 
56. 12.64 B' R2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' D L2 U L' F2 
57. 13.76 D L2 D2 B' L F2 D' R2 F R2 B L2 F' B R2 F' R2 D' R' 
58. 13.27 F D' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R' B L' B D2 F U' 
59. 12.75 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U F D B2 L2 U2 L U B U' 
60. (9.56) R2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 F' U2 F L B' U B' U2 R U' B2 
61. 13.86[Dont mix up ur VLS cases] F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D L' F D R' U' B2 L2 F2 
62. 12.28 R' F2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B D' L R2 U L2 R U2 F' U 
63. 11.99 L' D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R D2 U' B' F D F R2 U' 
64. 13.17 D2 F' U B' D L' F B' R D2 R2 F R2 F D2 L2 F L2 D2 F' U2 
65. 13.31 B2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 L' F' D' U' B' F2 L2 F' 
66. 11.64 L D L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B D L B2 F2 U L' B F' 
67. 11.53 B' R D2 L' D2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' U B2 F2 U' B' R' D2 
68. 13.27 F' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L F2 R F2 R D L R U' R2 D2 F' L' 
69. 12.56 U' D' R D F2 D' R' F L' U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 
70. 12.32 D F U' B L F L U R B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 
71. 12.71 U' L' U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 L D' F D B' F' R U2 
72. 13.24 F' L2 R2 D L2 D U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L' U2 B' U' B' D' F L 
73. 11.50 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 R B2 F' U' B' L2 F 
74. 11.95 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F L2 R' D' L2 D2 B' L' D F' 
75. (15.26) D2 R D2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' B2 L U' B L U' R U R B2 F 
76. 12.96[Can someone teach me how to xCross] U R' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' U F L D2 R' D 
77. 12.27 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' D F2 U' B' U L' 
78. 14.31 B2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 D F R' U2 B U L2 R2 B2 
79. 13.15 B' L2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 L' F' R D' U2 L R U2 F' 
80. 11.15 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 F' D' B2 D2 B L' D F D' 
81. 12.20[Pauses] F' L2 R U' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U F' R U L F' D R' 
82. 13.25 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 B D L D' U B2 L' B F' R' 
83. 13.93 D' L' R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' U' F2 L' B D2 U2 R' 
84. (14.82[Orange]) F2 R D2 B2 L F2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R' B' L2 U L' B' L2 R' D' R' 
85. (9.97) R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D B' L' R U' F' L' B R2 F R2 
86. 11.78 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D U F2 U' R2 B R D L' U2 F L2 D' L 
87. 13.30 L' U R U2 B2 U' B R L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 F 
88. 12.98 U' B R U' R D2 R' D B' D' R2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 
89. (15.42) R' U R2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L U2 F2 R U2 B L' B U' L D F' U 
90. 12.16 L2 B2 L B' L F2 R F D B' U2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 
91. 13.37 B L U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 B' U L2 U2 F U2 L' 
92. 12.15 U2 L' U2 L' R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L D' L2 R2 B' D U2 B2 D R' 
93. 12.66 B' L2 F D F' B2 D' R U' B' D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F' 
94. (10.00[Fastest U-Perm ive ever done]) L2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F U2 B' R U R' F2 U' L' B' R 
95. 11.46[PLL skip] R' B L' U' B R2 L' B F2 L U2 F2 R2 L F2 B2 U2 R U2 B 
96. (14.38) F D B2 D U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F' L2 D L' B2 
97. 11.56 F D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 L F' U2 R2 D' L R' U' F 
98. 11.68 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 F R' D L U' F' L B2 U' R 
99. 12.27 R B' F2 R F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 D R B' F R D' B 
100. 12.71 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 U' R F' U2 L' B2 U2 B' F' D



Also, I timed my how long it takes me to do cross, is this normal for sub-13?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-17

Average: 1.91 (σ = 0.40)
Mean: 1.89

Time List:
1. 2.42 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U' L2 F U' L D' R U' L' U2 L F2
2. 1.52 D R' U2 B' F' R2 F L2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' R2 D' F R D2 F R2 D'
3. 3.15 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 D' R D2 U B' R2 B'
4. 1.71 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 R B U' L' F' R B2 D
5. 2.22 D B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 B' L2 B' L' F L D F2 R'
6. 0.52[lol] F D' L' F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 F D2 F D' F' L R' U' F R
7. 1.86 U F L' F D F' U2 D F U2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 D2 B2
8. 1.91 B U' R D R B' L' F' R' D2 F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 R' F2 L'
9. 1.34 D2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L D R B2 F L U L2
10. 1.87 F' L U' B2 D' F D' L D F D2 F' U2 F2 B' D2 B L2 U2 R2 D2
11. 1.61 F' B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L F' L U' R F2 R' D2
12. 2.59 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D U L2 U L2 R2 F2 B R U2 F' L F2 D' U2 B'


----------



## Timona (Apr 18, 2022)

I keep debating whether I should stick to Yau or Redux/Freeslice for 5x5, when in fact, I'm the same speed with both of them. The problem now is which has more resources to help improvement? Everywhere I look, its always leaning towards Freeslice/Redux. But the thing I like about Yau is that there's structure to it, Edges are easier cus you know where to look.
anyway, my current breakdown for Freeslice is 40-50secs for Centres, 1:00-1:20 for Edges and 15-20 secs for 3x3(including parity, I can do parity in 6 secs). I dont know my current breakdown for Yau, asides from 30 secs-ish for F2C.



Spoiler: Freeslice



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-18 (solving from 2022-04-18 15:08:14 to 2022-04-18 15:21:53)
avg of 5: 2:21.15

Time List:
1. 2:25.64 @2022-04-18 15:08:14 
2. (2:34.16) @2022-04-18 15:11:58 
3. 2:21.86 @2022-04-18 15:15:24 
4. (2:03.49) @2022-04-18 15:18:37 
5. 2:15.96 @2022-04-18 15:21:53





Spoiler: Yau



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-18 (solving from 2022-04-18 14:50:47 to 2022-04-18 15:04:06)
avg of 5: 2:23.56

Time List:
1. 2:24.06 @2022-04-18 14:50:47 
2. 2:27.32 @2022-04-18 14:54:16 
3. (2:30.03) @2022-04-18 14:57:32 
4. 2:19.30 @2022-04-18 15:00:56 
5. (2:07.54) @2022-04-18 15:04:06



anyway, thanks for coming to my TED talk.

Anways, OH ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-18 (solving from 2022-04-18 15:48:02 to 2022-04-18 15:51:47)
avg of 5: 32.26

Time List:
1. (25.10) U' F R' D B R' D B2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R' U' R @2022-04-18 15:48:02 
2. 34.29 R U' D L2 U2 B R' L2 U' F2 R2 L' U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 B2 @2022-04-18 15:48:53 
3. 32.31 L2 U2 B' U B2 L B' L F U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L B2 @2022-04-18 15:49:49 
4. 30.18 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L2 U2 R B2 U2 B' L D2 @2022-04-18 15:50:45 
5. (34.38) D2 B' L2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 R D2 U F' D' B' L' B2 U2 @2022-04-18 15:51:47

damn

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-18
single: 1:58.65

Time List:
116. 1:58.65 D' Dw Lw' D F Fw' U Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw L D2 Lw R Bw2 U2 Bw Lw2 Rw Bw' Rw' L' Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 U' D Bw2 L' Uw2 R Fw' U' Fw' Dw R' F' U B' Rw' Uw U B L2 Uw Fw' D2 F2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F' U2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' D' R2 @2022-04-18 16:34:49

Edit:


Nah, im switching to Yau

wow, I guess to improve you just spam as many solves as you can
PB single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-18 (solving from 2022-04-18 17:08:30 to 2022-04-18 17:20:24)
avg of 5: 2:02.11

Time List:
1. 2:04.41 @2022-04-18 17:08:30
2. 1:57.53 @2022-04-18 17:11:25
3. 2:04.39 @2022-04-18 17:14:28
4. (2:14.76) @2022-04-18 17:17:18
5. (1:47.23) @2022-04-18 17:20:24


----------



## Timona (Apr 19, 2022)

The PBs keep rolling in



Spoiler: 5x5 Sub-2 Ao5 PB



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
avg of 5: *1:56.87*

Time List:
194. 1:55.59
195. 2:33.01
196. 1:50.53
197. 1:54.21
198. 2:00.82





Spoiler: 3x3 OH Ao12 PB



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
avg of 12: 31.97

Time List:
1. 34.59 B2 L' U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F D' B' L' R' F U' R' 
2. (38.96) F2 L' U' L B' U' D2 B L' U2 L' B2 R U2 L U2 R F2 B2 L' U' 
3. 29.56 F U R2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 B2 U' F' U F' U' R' B 
4. 32.11 U F R2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 R' D' F' D L' U' F2 R2 
5. 27.21 R B2 U F L' F2 R F' L2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 D F' 
6. 35.19 R' D L2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' F' D L' B' F' R' B 
7. 35.13 U L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 U' L B2 D' R U' F R2 F L 
8. 32.34 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 L' F' R U R2 D' L D2 U 
9. 28.73 U' F' R' B2 U2 L' U F2 U2 R L2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 B R2 
10. (27.06) D' R B2 R2 B2 R B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' D2 F' R2 U' B D' B' U F2 
11. 34.18[Cube so lubed i can do S moves] R' U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L R2 U2 L' B2 R B2 D L B R2 D L D 
12. 30.69[Nice] U L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 B R2 F U2 L R2 B2 F R D





Spoiler: 3x3 Average of 12 :)



Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
avg of 5: 12.54

Time List:
1. (12.95) B' L B' U B2 U B2 U L2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F L D2 U B2 L2 B' 
2. 12.56 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F2 D2 B L B2 D2 U B' L' U' F' 
3. 12.22 L2 F L' D2 L' B L' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 D F 
4. (12.12) D' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' F' L2 R U' L' F2 L2 
5. 12.84 B D L2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 L2 R' B' D U' F R2 F2 D



Wow, 7.037. Bonkers



Spoiler: Ao5 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-19
avg of 5: 10.329

Time List:
4. 7.037 F' L' F U2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U R B2 U F L2 
5. 10.393 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B' F D B U L F' R' B2 
6. 14.563 D2 F D' L U' F R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 L D' 
7. 10.235 R' B' U' F' R L' D2 F' D R F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R' 
8. 10.359 R F B R L U' D' F' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 U2 L2 U'





Spoiler: Ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-19
avg of 12: 11.670

Time List:
1. 12.731 D R B R' L' B2 R' B D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 
2. 12.223 F D2 F D' F' U2 L' F' R D F R2 B L2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F B2 
3. 12.519 D' L2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 R2 B' F' D L D' F D R B U2 
4. (7.037) F' L' F U2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U R B2 U F L2 
5. 10.393 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B' F D B U L F' R' B2 
6. (14.563) D2 F D' L U' F R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 L D' 
7. 10.235 R' B' U' F' R L' D2 F' D R F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R' 
8. 10.359 R F B R L U' D' F' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 U2 L2 U' 
9. 10.821 L' F L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' F' L2 F2 U B' D' F2 
10. 12.906 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' B U' L2 F' L R B U B' L' 
11. 11.924 R L2 D' B D2 B' R D F' L' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 R2 
12. 12.588 D F' R' U B D' F' L' D' B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 B' R2 F



anyway, new single PB breakdown. The solve was so lucky, it looks planned.

*7.037*
 F' L' F U2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U R B2 U F L2

 B F' U L R' F2 // xCross
 L' U L // 2nd pair
 y U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
 y U' R' F R F' U R U' R' // 4th pair
 U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
 U // AUF

 37STM / 7.037sec =5.26TPS

My fastest TPS ever.

One reason I think I beat my PBs is because I started solving with inspection time, so there was a sense of urgency. Having Tingman say 8 seconds directly into ur ear is scary

Imagine if I get a sub-7 single


----------



## Timona (Apr 21, 2022)

OH Ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-21
avg of 5: 30.36

Time List:
1. 29.13 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B L U2 R2 B' L' B F'
2. (34.00) L2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 B U B' L' B2 F R'
3. (22.97) B2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 D' R2 D2 F R D R' F L U'
4. 32.32 B' U' F' D2 B L2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F R2 U F L' B D R' B
5. 29.63 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 R' D2 R' D B' L' U F' D2 F2 U2 L


----------



## Kane7 (Apr 21, 2022)

very well~
you could challenge AfR one day, good luck


----------



## Timona (Apr 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-22
avg of 5: 11.75

Time List:
1. 12.16 D' F2 R' U D R F U' D F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 B' R F 
2. (12.90) U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 L R' F2 U2 D' B' D' U2 F2 L F' U2 
3. (11.12) L2 F D' F U2 R L2 D R2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F' 
4. 11.31 R2 U2 L F2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 R U2 L' U' R2 F R F L U2 F' L 
5. 11.79 D F' D2 B2 U R' F' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 D B2 D2 L' F2


----------



## Timona (Apr 23, 2022)

5x5 Ao5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-23
avg of 5: 1:57.815

Time List:
1. (2:06.146 [cube pop. Yau])
2. 1:56.288 [Redux]
3. 1:58.731 [Yau]
4. (1:48.213 [Yau])
5. 1:58.426 [Yau]

Not sub-2 yet, still have to work on edges. But I'm in favour of sticking to Yau since all its easier to find stuff. On Redux I finish all centres in 35 seconds now so that's an improvement.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 23, 2022)

Noice i still take 3mins to solve a 5x5. I tgink redux is still better


----------



## Timona (Apr 23, 2022)

Triple PB, single, ao5 and ao12

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-23
avg of 5: *1:45.37*

Time List:
1:43.67, (2:13.96), 1:41.48, 1:50.96, (1:38.67)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-23
avg of 12: *1:55.54*

Time List:
1. 1:43.67
2. (2:13.96 [Redux, messed up L2E alg, did L3E twice])
3. 1:41.48 
4. 1:50.96 
5. (*1:38.67*) 
6. 2:07.86 
7. 1:55.91 
8. 2:00.75 [Pain.] 
9. 2:00.58 [PAIN.]
10. 1:52.22 
11. 1:56.11
12. 2:05.81

My new fastest TPS ever, I'm happy about this one cus I planned the BR pair

9.41

R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L' D B2 D' B D F2 R' D2 U'


y2 // inspection
 D U2 L F' // cross
 U R' U R U2' R' U R // 1st pair
 R U' R' U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
 y U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
 y' U' R U R' // 4th pair
 U2 r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' // OLL
 U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL


58STM / 9.41sec =6.16TPS


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> My new fastest TPS ever, I'm happy about this one cus I planned the BR pair
> 
> 9.41
> 
> ...


Woah more than 6! I think my tps pb is 5.9 but I only reconstruct nice/pb solves so I might have beaten it at some point. You could get a sub-7.5 with that TPS realistically which is cool to think about.
(Planning back slots feels so nice)


----------



## Timona (Apr 23, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Woah more than 6! I think my tps pb is 5.9 but I only reconstruct nice/pb solves so I might have beaten it at some point. You could get a sub-7.5 with that TPS realistically which is cool to think about.
> (Planning back slots feels so nice)


Just checked and Max has average of 12TPS...

Weekly Ao100, this time OH. Basically broke all my PB averages and single.



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 7



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-23
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: *19.53*
worst: 39.30

mean of 3
current: 30.11 (σ = 3.71)
best: 25.17 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 5
current: 32.39 (σ = 0.42)
best: *25.42 *(σ = 1.54)

avg of 12
current: 32.89 (σ = 2.00)
best: *28.27* (σ = 2.55)

avg of 25
current: 30.71 (σ = 3.13)
best: *29.57* (σ = 2.40)

avg of 50
current: 31.11 (σ = 2.95)
best: *30.88* (σ = 3.11)

avg of 100
current: 31.24 (σ = 3.33)
best: *31.24 *(σ = 3.33)

Average: 31.24 (σ = 3.33)
Mean: 31.09

Time List:
1. 34.04 B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B U2 B R2 D2 U' R' D L' B U' R U2
2. 31.90 R B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' L U2 L' B' F D2 R' B
3. 36.01 L' B D2 F' L2 F' R2 D' B' U2 F2 U2 R' B2 R D2 F2 U2 R B2 R2
4. 33.30 D2 B' D' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' R' B' L' R' F' R B'
5. 35.52 U' L B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 R U' B U L2 F' R2 B' L
6. 32.07 B L D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 B L2 R F' L D' L
7. 27.53 R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R' D2 R' U F' D U' B2 F' U2
8. 38.56 R2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 L F2 R' B2 U R' B' D F L' B2 D L' B
9. 35.94 R' D' B' R2 U' R2 U2 B' R B2 U2 D2 F D2 B' D2 B U2 B U2 R2
10. 27.76 R2 F2 L2 B U2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F U' R F2 L2 U2 F2 L F D'
11. 26.19 F2 L2 D2 U L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F L' U' L D2 B2 U'
12. 34.14 L2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' B2 U' B' D' U' L' B2 F' L2
13. 25.50 U' R' F' L2 B D2 U2 F D2 F L2 F2 R2 L U L D2 F2 D B'
14. 28.14 B R L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 B U R D U' L F' L' U2
15. 33.46 U B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U B R' F2 L D' U L
16. 35.86 U F D2 L2 B D2 L2 R2 F' D2 F L2 F' D R' F D2 L D' B
17. 22.10 L' B2 D2 L' D F' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D2
18. 33.56 D' F' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' D R' U L D2 R2
19. 27.40 L2 F' B' U' D' L' D L2 F U B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R'
20. 34.68 U F' L2 F R2 F L2 R2 D2 B R2 F2 R' D B' F D2 B2 U L'
21. 28.15 F L' U2 B' L' F' D F' R' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 D
22. 34.87 F D L2 F' B2 L' D2 R F B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D'
23. 34.14 B2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R U' F U2 B R F U' F D'
24. 33.31 F' R' B2 D' B' L' F' U' D2 R2 L' B2 U2 R' L2 F2 U2 L' F2
25. 31.19 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 B D R2 U F' R2 B L U2 R'
26. 28.88 D R U' D2 R U2 B R2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 D2 R F U'
27. 29.44 L2 B' D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 F U' F L' U' B' U
28. 27.90 L2 B' L U' L F2 D2 B' L2 B2 U D2 R2 U D2 F2 L2 U F2 R'
29. 30.48 L U' B2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B F' R' U L2 B2 U F'
30. 24.28[Why tf did I do a Jperm from the back??] L B D B R U2 L' F2 B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F' D'
31. 24.05 L2 D2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 B' U' B2 U L D2 L F2 L2 F'
32. 27.18 D' L2 U2 B2 R' F2 L U2 R' D2 F2 R D' R F' D' U2 L' D F'
33. 24.81 D F2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F' R' D2 U F2 L' R2 B L' D'
34. 34.08 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 L D L' F L' R' D' B' L2 U'
35. 33.36 D2 F' L B' U' F2 R D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D F2 L U'
36. 27.63 U2 L B2 R U2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 F D L' B2 U' F R F D
37. 38.43 R' B' U2 B L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 D' B2 R' F R2 D U' F2 L2
38. 31.08 R2 F2 R B2 D2 L U2 L D2 L F2 R' U R U2 F' U2 B D B' F2
39. 35.94 F2 D2 L B D' R U' L' U F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F
40. 32.39 R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F' D2 L U2 F R2 D2 B2 L F2
41. 26.88 F U' D L2 F' U B U2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 R B2 D2 R' U2 D' L2
42. 34.09 L2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 U2 F D2 B U' B R F D' B' F R' F
43. 37.39 L U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B' L F D U2 L F2
44. 32.80 L' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 R B D R' U2 R2 U' F L
45. 31.83 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L' F' D2 F' R' B2 D' F' L' F
46. 25.25 F' U2 B' U' L2 B R' F R2 D F2 D B2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U' B'
47. 27.78 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D L B' D' U2 R2 F U2 B'
48. 34.79 B' R F2 B U' B D2 R L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2
49. 31.35 B R2 D' R U R2 U F' L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 B R2 F U2 F2 R U2
50. 38.09 F L2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 D' U' B2 U' B U R F2 D' F' L B
51. 34.60 F' U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 U R D F' D B2 U B2
52. 30.63 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B' L2 R F2 U' F2 R' B2 U2
53. 32.53 U2 B L2 F L2 R2 D2 B D2 F' R' U2 L F2 R' D' B D2 U B'
54. 35.52 D F2 B' R D' R' F' B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D F2 L
55. 28.03 B2 R D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' B D2 F' R D2 U B R'
56. 33.85 R2 F' D B' R B L D R2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U' B R2
57. 32.86 L2 B2 D R2 D' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D' R' B D U F L2 F' L'
58. 31.13 F R' B D R' D B L F2 R2 U L2 U F2 B2 U F2 D' L2 B
59. 21.92 U' F' R' B2 U2 F2 R2 U B R B2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R'
60. 35.77 D2 F' B2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' L2 R' D U F' R D U2
61. 33.46 U' R' B R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U B' R' B2 U2 F2 R U
62. 28.56 D2 R2 F U2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 D L' F' L' B D' F2 L B
63. 39.30 U2 B D2 R2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 B' U' R2 B L' B R F' U' L D2
64. 31.44 R L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 L D' L F R B' F R
65. 29.99 L B' R2 U F2 R2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 U B' L2 R' F L F2 D L2
66. 28.04 L' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F' D B F' R2 D' U2 R' D2
67. 33.75 L B' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R' B' L D B' D R'
68. 27.74 F2 U R2 D R U B' L D2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 D2 F D2 L2 B D
69. 30.21 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' B L' U' F' D L2 U' F2 R'
70. 28.78 L B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 B R' B2 F2 D B R' B2
71. 32.38 U F' R U' F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B L' B L2 F2 L R'
72. 36.19 D2 L D2 B2 L' R' B2 F2 R2 D' B L B2 R2 F L' U F'
73. 32.65 R F2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 B' D2 L' R' D' B' F' R' D'
74. 27.12 R' D L F2 B U' R F R B D2 B' R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F U2 B' R2
75. 28.74 B U' R U2 L B' D B R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F
76. 27.85 U' B R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B' F2 L' F' D' R B'
77. 29.01 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 D R2 D B U' F2 U2 F R D B2 F' R
78. 28.38 B' L2 F U2 B U2 R2 F L2 D2 B U R' F R' F' R' D' L' U'
79. 19.53 U2 R U D R' U' D2 F' U2 F2 D' R2 U D2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2
80. 32.46 U L2 F D' L' U' R L D F' R2 B R2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2
81. 24.93 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 R2 L U' B L2 R' D' R U2 B U
82. 25.86 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 U' B R' F D' U' B2
83. 26.02 U' D2 B' R' U' F' B' R' U2 B U2 F B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2
84. 32.37 L2 D B' D2 B L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F R' D' B F L B L' U'
85. 38.36 B2 R' F B2 R D' R B L F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2
86. 32.03 B2 D2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 U' L' F' U L' D' B' F2 L' U'
87. 26.40 B U L F' D' B L' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B L F2
88. 29.70 R2 U' L B2 L U F2 L' R2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 B L2 R'
89. 33.59 B' D' R B D2 B2 U2 R F' R' F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L
90. 28.88 F B R2 U2 L U' R' D R' D2 L' U2 R F2 L F2 R' F2 B2 L F'
91. 35.26 F' U L' D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 B F' U L' U L U'
92. DNF(50.42)[N-Perm] D' F2 L' U' L' F' U R B R2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R
93. 31.28 F' R2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 L' D R2 F U2 F' L U B2
94. 34.16 L D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D U F2 R2 D B' U' L D' U' F U2 B'
95. 32.77 F' R' B' D2 L2 D F R' U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 D F2 U2 R2 L
96. 32.67 U B' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D B' U' L B' R B' U B'
97. 35.78 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 L U F L' R B' U' L B D'
98. 31.90 B' D B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R D' B' F U2 R' U' F'
99. 32.59 U L2 D B D2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R B F R' D' B' L
100. 25.85 B2 R' D' F R D2 B' R' F2 U2 F' B2 U2 F L2 F R2 B R



1. Solve 30 could have been a sub-20 but I instinctively did JPerm from BL, dont ask me why.
2. Whenever I get a PB, i reconstruct it immediately but I didn't for the 19 and now I've forgotten the solve. Pain
3. I'll never learn N-perm


----------



## Timona (Apr 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-24
avg of 5: 12.46

Time List:
1. 11.61 F' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 L D R2 F2 R' D' B2 D2 L2 
2. 13.47 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 L D L' U2 L' B F2 
3. (9.53) U R D2 B' L' D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' 
4. 12.30 D2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 U B' L' F2 D' L' R2 U F' 
5. (14.07) U' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B' L2 F' D2 R' B' R2 U L' R'

The inconsistency...

5x5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-24
avg of 5: 1:52.68

Time List:
1. 1:50.32
2. (2:04.41)
3. 1:50.13
4. (1:47.81)
5. 1:57.58


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

I feel like at this point I'm already sub-2. Also, ao12 PB and Single PB at the end. This is also my starting point for the week, let's see how much i can improve this week. Currently I can solve F2C in like 18 secs, i'll work on bringing that down to 12/15. My main problem now is still centres when i've finished cross edges, cus of the restrictions of the 3/4 cross.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
avg of 12: *1:52.60*

Time List:
1. 1:59.16
2. 1:47.80
3. 1:54.69
4. 1:51.24
5. 1:43.40
6. (2:04.13)
7. 2:00.50 
8. 1:50.39
9. 1:50.58
10. 1:49.79
11. 1:58.44 
12. (*1:35.56*)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
single: 9.60

Time List:
1497. 9.60 U F' R U F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B

y z2 // inspection
L F' D' U R F2 // cross
R' U R U2' f R f' // 1st pair
R U' R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U L' U L // 3rd pair
U L U L' U2 L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
U F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2 // AUF

48STM / 9.6sec =5TPS

Wow, another one.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
single: 9.69(nice)

Time List:
1505. 9.69 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B F U2 F' D2 U2 R U2 F' D U2 F R D2 L'

z2 // inspection
R D2 R' U' R' F2 // cross
L' U' L // 1st pair
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U2 y R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
M2' U' M2' U2 M2' U' M2' U // PLL

50STM / 9.69sec =5.16TPS


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> Wow, another one.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
> single: 9.69(nice)
> ...


Btw just a small tip for H perms, you can do U/U' AUFs by using:
M2 U2 M2 (AUF) M2 U2 M2 instead of the standard alg. It only saves 1 move but it's nice I guess.
9.69 nice


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

Nice ao12, broke my TPS PB in solve 1 (6.71 now), fourth solve was just funny, did U U' U just to recognise COLL.
the 15 didnt happen, ur seeing things

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
avg of 12: 11.87

Time List:
1. (9.83) L D2 F U2 R' L' B' U' R2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F U2
2. 11.89 D L U2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 R' F' U' F' L' B' L2 U2 L'
3. 11.50 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' U' R2 L' D2 B U' R' F L2 B' D2 L'
4. 12.09 R F2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R F' D R' U R2 D2 R'
5. (15.22) D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B U' B' R B' F2 L2 F R' F
6. 10.70 D2 F' R' D L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R U' L B' L' R' B
7. 12.39 R U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F' U B2 U B' D' L R F
8. 11.85 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L B L' F' U' B' L' D
9. 12.55 B U B R' U' L' D R' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D R2
10. 12.45 L F2 U R2 D B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B' D R U' F L' F2 D2 F2
11. 11.01 D' R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 F2 U2 F R B2 D' U B' F
12. 12.26 L D R F L F R2 U B U' L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D R2

Cool

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-25
single: 8.956

Time List:
1592. 8.956 F D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U B U L R2 B F U2 R D'

z2 y' // inspection
L F R' L' U L D // xCross
U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 4th pair
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL

52STM / 8.956sec =5.81TPS


----------



## Timona (Apr 26, 2022)

First sub-10 of the day

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-26
single: 9.656

Time List:
1680. 9.656 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 R2 D' B' D B' D R2 D R' F

z2 // inspection
R2 ( F B') D2 // cross
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st & 2nd pairs
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // PLL

55STM / 9.656sec =5.7TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 26, 2022)

Timona said:


> Just checked and Max has average of 12TPS...


just checked and Ruihang has average of 14TPS...


----------



## Timona (Apr 26, 2022)

Pog, just barely sub-10, 6TPS tho

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-26
single: 9.946

Time List:
1731. 9.946 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B F' D' F R' D2 U B' L'

U' R' F' R2 U' x2 L D2 // cross
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
U y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U R U R' U' L' U L U R U' R' // 3rd & 4th pairs
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

61STM / 9.946sec =6.13TPS

Sub-13 Ao1000, I can finally say i'm sub-13 now



Spoiler: Ao1000



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-26
avg of 1000: *12.995*

Time List:
740. 12.067 L' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F L2 R' D F L' F2 D2 F2 D
741. 10.543 B R2 D2 R F2 D2 L U2 L U2 F2 D F' U B L2
742. 12.152 U B' L D R F' U2 D F U2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U
743. 13.550 R D2 B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F L B2 U2 R B' L2 B'
744. 11.579 U' B' F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 L2 U' L U' R
745. 13.724 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 R' B' U' L2 B U2 F2 D' B'
746. 14.837 L D L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F U2 L' D' F' D F2
747. 11.997 U2 B R U2 D' F L' B R' U2 R U2 L U2 R' F2 B2 R U2 L D
748. 10.702 L R2 D B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B' D' U F L' F' L'
749. 12.490 L' F2 B L' F U R' F R' U2 D2 B L2 B R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2
750. 11.679 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R' B' R U' B2
751. 11.185 U L U B R2 F' R2 U' L F2 R' B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 F
752. 9.740 U B' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R' B2 U' R' B' U' F'
753. 12.828 R2 F' U F2 D2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 B' L F' U' F2 L R B
754. 12.680 F B2 R' F2 U2 L R B2 D2 B2 L U2 D B L' F' U' L U2
755. 13.676 U2 B' F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R2 F L' U R D' L2 B2
756. 12.525 R' F L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F R' D2 B F L2 F2 D'
757. (13.821) B D2 B D2 B L2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 R' B2 L B F L' R' U' F R
758. 13.327 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L F2 R B2 R F' U' B L U2 L D' B2 L
759. 12.403 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D B2 U F2 U' B' R D2 F R2 D F' U2 F2 D'
760. 12.316 B' D' U2 B2 R F2 D2 L U2 L F2 R2 F2 R B' D' F U2 F' L2 U
761. 12.816 R' B' L U' F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 D L2 B D B' L2 U' B' U
762. 11.148 D F2 D' F' D2 L' D' R' U2 R F2 B2 L D2 L U2 R' B' D
763. 12.457  U' D' B R B U' B2 U F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R U2 F2 D2 B'
764. 13.675 R' D2 F2 R F2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 F D' U' L U R2 U F2
765. (13.736) U' L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 R F' D' L2 B L U B' U2 F2
766. 12.718 U B U B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L U L F L' R D' B2
767. 12.524 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 F R U2 B2 R' U' B L U F2
768. 13.293 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L F' U L U' B' F2 L F
769. 12.274 L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 L' U' F2 L' B' R B2 D2 R
770. 11.516 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 F L B2 L2 D' F D B2 R
771. 13.108 L' U2 L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F U B' U2 F' R' F L2 B'
772. (11.512) B L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 F U' L' D2 L B D' F2 U2 B2
773. 13.476 R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R U F2 R2 F' R2 B D R' F2
774. 13.919 D L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' U' B2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D B2 U' L' F'
775. 13.019 D L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 L B2 F' D' B' L U2 F'
776. 13.715 R' F' R F2 D2 B L2 B R2 B U2 L2 F' L2 U' F' L2 F U2 L B2
777. 10.901 R' D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F D2 L2 F D' B' R F2
778. 13.786 U2 L2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 R F2 R' B2 D L' D' F U R2 D F2 L R2
779. 12.973 U2 L D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D' B L2 F D2 F U2 F U2 D2 R2 D2
780. 14.007 B' R2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' B D L B' U L U2 L'
781. 13.471 L F L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F D2 B' F D' L D' U' F2 L' B F'
782. 12.028 B D F2 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 R' U B' R2 D2 L2 F' U R2
783. 14.067 F' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F2 L U' F2 L' D2 B' D2 R' U2
784. 11.572 R' B R L D B R' L2 U' F B L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2
785. (13.333) B U2 F' U2 F2 U2 B L2 B F2 R2 U F' D U' L2 R' F' L F2
786. 12.814 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 D F' R F2 R D B2 D B U2
787. 12.506 B2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' R F U B2 D B R2 B' D2 R2
788. 12.888 D F D2 B2 U2 B R2 F U2 B' F' L2 R' D U2 L' D' R2 B2 D
789. 11.908 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 D2 B U R D' F2 L2 F D F
790. 12.682[xCross] D2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R F2 L' U F' D' R2 D B' D B' R2
791. 13.911 L' U2 L F R' U L B R2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2
792. 12.776 F2 R2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U R' B' F R2 B2 U R' F' D'
793. 11.549 B U2 D2 F2 R U F2 U F U2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U'
794. 13.675 F L' D' R D' F' D2 L' R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 U2
795. 11.743 D' R' D2 R' B L2 F' U' B L2 D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R L2 B2
796. 12.190 R U2 R B2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B U' L F' U F2 L
797. 13.154 D2 B' D' R' U' F' U2 F L' F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U R2
798. 13.341 B2 L F2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U L2 R' B' R U2 L B U2
799. (13.159) F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R B2 F2 U R2 U F' L2 D
800. 12.064 R' D2 F2 R B2 L U2 F2 U2 L' R F' D U' R' D' L2 B F2 L'
801. 12.613 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 U2 F L D' R2 F' D' B2 R' D
802. 11.202 D L' U' L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 R2 D L' B F' R U2 L2 F
803. 13.614 B2 U2 L R F2 L' D2 R D2 U2 R2 D' F L' R' U' L2 U L2 B'
804. 14.612 R' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B U' B L' F' R U B R'
805. 15.183 R' D F D2 B L' B L F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 F B2 U
806. 15.382 D F' R' F' L' B2 D2 L2 U F' R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D'
807. 14.517 R' B U B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' D L2 F' R2 U B
808. 13.821 D2 B' D2 F2 D' R' F' D' B2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 U2 B2 L U2
809. 14.765 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' U F' U R B' F2 D' U
810. 15.689 R2 U2 L' R' D2 U2 F2 U2 L D' L' R2 F' U R D2 R U2
811. 13.470 B D' F2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 R D2 B' L2 R B R' U B
812. 14.922 R2 B2 R U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R2 U B' F' D B U2 F L' B' D
813. 15.385 R2 D B2 R2 B' U R' B' R L F2 L F2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 R B'
814. (16.163) B L' D2 L D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 R B R' D' U2 B' R' B F
815. 12.570 F' D' R' F R' B2 D' L' B U2 F2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2
816. 13.534 R F R' L U D B' R' D F U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F'
817. 14.891 R U R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' L F U B' L' U L2 U
818. 17.639 U L' B2 U2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U R' B U L2 R2 B' L' F'
819. 11.856 F2 L2 B D2 B L2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 U R' D' L' D' F R U' F2
820. 13.667 D U2 B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B' U2 L D' B' F' D2 U' L'
821. 13.365 R2 D2 U' B2 D' U' R2 D' B U' R B' D2 R2 B' D' L R2
822. 11.796 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 F2 R' D L' F L' U R2 B R2
823. 11.398 F2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 R U2 R B2 F2 R D' B2 R' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F'
824. 11.018 U2 R' F B' D' R2 L' U R2 F R2 F' D2 B R2 F2 R2 B L2 B'
825. 11.360 L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 F' D2 F D2 U2 R B F R2
826. 16.536[E PERM RECOGNITION OMG, did Hperm after] F R B' R2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 F' L2 U R F D2 L' U' R' B'
827. 13.216 U' F' L U B2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D' L R U' B' D B F
828. 12.174 L2 U B2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U R B D B2 U L F' L D2 R'
829. 13.522 R U' R2 B2 R2 L' D' L2 B' R2 D2 F R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 D2 R F
830. 11.134 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L' F' L2 D' L2 F' D' U F R
831. 10.562 F' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 L D' L' D2 B' R' B' D B
832. 12.132 B2 U B' U' F' R2 D2 L F L2 F U2 F D2 B U2 D2 R2 F' R2
833. 12.879 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 B2 F D2 F D L' D2 B R B2 L' R2 D2
834. 12.945 R F' L D L2 B' R L2 F R2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D R'
835. 13.615 R F2 R' D2 R2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U' B' R U B F2 D U2 L'
836. 11.329 F R' D2 R' L' B D B2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' L' U
837. (10.891) F L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U F' D2 B' R' F D2 B' U'
838. 13.023 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F L' F2 U' B' R B R' B D2
839. 13.409 R' B' R F2 U' L' U D B R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 R D2 R'
840. (12.289) L' U2 D F U' L U' B D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U2 R'
841. 15.792 U D2 B2 L' F2 R D' L2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 B' L2 B' R2 L
842. 14.233 U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 L' R B D' U2 L F' R2 B' L2 D2
843. 11.650 B' U' B' R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 F L B' D2 R' D2 L' U2
844. 13.453 R F2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 R D2 R F2 R U' L' B' R2 D2 R D L' R
845. 12.897 L' U D B L' B' R' D F' D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U
846. 14.982 U2 R D' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 L' F L B' U R D'
847. 12.407 R' D R L2 U' R' F' R F B U2 B' U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' L'
848. 15.599 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 F' L F' R U2 R2 B' F' U
849. 14.005 D2 R D' B2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 R' U R' B D' R' U F
850. 12.746 B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' U2 L U F R2 D' U L F U R2
851. 15.185 D L R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 F U' L D2 F L2 U' R'
852. (13.390) B R2 F U L' B2 R' F' U' F' B D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D2
853. 16.362 U F R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 B' F2 U2 L2 B' R' U
854. 17.208 R2 D2 B' R U D L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L'
855. 13.898 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' L' U' R2 F R D R2 B' D
856. 13.299 U2 B' U' L D F2 D R D B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B
857. 16.478 D2 F2 B' L' D F' R L2 F' R D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R' F2 L
858. 16.940 U B D2 F' R' U D' R' L2 F' U2 F L2 B U2 B L2 U2 F D2
859. 12.965 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D B' R' F2 D2 F L B D' F' L
860. 18.837 R2 D2 L' R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B' F' D L' R F2 R'
861. 12.316 L F' B2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U R2 D2 F' R' F' L2 B L2 B2
862. (12.766) L' D2 U2 F' L2 B F U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D F R' D2 B L2 U' F'
863. 17.692 B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 U L2 U' R B' U2 R F' D' L' D
864. 12.941 F' B2 D2 U2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 L' B2 U' F2 L' D F U2 F'
865. 17.255 B R2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' D R B2 L F U R2 D F2
866. 15.433 U D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F' U L2 R D2 L U B' R2
867. 13.575 B2 D' B U R' F2 L2 F' U R2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B'
868. 15.222 L D' R D' F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R' F' D2 R' D B' R2
869. 16.620 F R D2 F U2 F R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U B L R2 B' R' D2
870. 18.266 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D L' D U F' U2 B L' U' R
871. 14.664 D B U2 L' B2 U' L' D' U2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 B2 L B2 L2
872. 15.791 F' D R2 B' L' U' R F B2 L2 F2 B' L2 B' U' D2
873. 15.428 B L U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' L' U' B2 L2 D B' L' U'
874. 16.982 D2 F2 R2 B' F R2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 D L' F' L2 U R' F' L2 B' L
875. (13.931) B U' D R F2 L U B' D R F2 R B2 L' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2
876. 12.013 F' D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F R B2 R U' F2 R2 B'
877. 12.273 F2 B R' F U L2 U' B L' D R2 D F2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 D B2 D'
878. 12.992 U' B2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 L U2 R' U2 L2 B' D F2 L2 B U2 F2
879. 18.667 R' L2 U2 B U2 B L2 B2 U2 F D2 F2 L U R2 F D' L R2 D' F2
880. 13.299 F R2 U2 R B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 L' D F' L' D' R' D U' B
881. 12.473 B L2 B' R2 D F2 D L F' D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2
882. (13.729) B2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 B L' U' L R F' L2 D2 U2 F2
883. 12.695 R U F L' B R' U' F' L U2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2
884. 13.409 U D' R2 B' R D2 F L' U B L2 D R2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U2
885. 12.162 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 B' U' B' U L F2 L2 F R'
886. 14.261 R' F2 D' R' U' B R B2 U' B R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 R2
887. 14.459 U F2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B' R' U2 L D R' U B2 F U
888. 15.787 R F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 U' R' F U2 L B U B2
889. 13.661 R F R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B'
890. 10.069 F' L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' U L R F2 R D'
891. 11.498 B2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 F U' F' L' B' F2 R D' F' U2
892. 15.698 D L' F2 D' L U2 R2 F' L' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D
893. 11.964 U R F' L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D R B U R2 U2
894. 12.893 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' R' U B' D' U B2 U L' F'
895. 12.755 U' L R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D R2 B' D' R' B D B' U'
896. (12.285) B' L F L' F2 R' D L U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2
897. 15.609 R' L2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B U L2 B L2 R' F2 D
898. 13.996 L2 F' U B2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 R' D F U' L2 B' F2 R'
899. 15.704 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' D F D' R2 B R2 U R' F'
900. 13.676 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 L2 R F' D' B2 U' R2 B' R B'
901. 11.948 B2 L' F2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F L2 F L2 U' R F' L R' B' L
902. 18.810 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F U F2 R D L2 F U' B
903. 14.572 D2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 L D2 R' F' D2 L' B' L D F
904. 12.500 L U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B' D' U' L' B2 D2 R F
905. 16.155 U2 F' L2 D2 F L2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' U' B' D' B2 R' U R' F2
906. 15.320 L' F D B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 F D' R B' D F2 D'
907. 13.645 D' U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R' U' L B L' B L2 D R
908. 12.995 F2 U R2 U L2 B' L F L2 U R2 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U R2
909. 13.021 U B' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R' B' R2 U F' R2 B' L'
910. 14.464 F2 D2 L' U' F2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 U B L2 U2 R' B F D
911. 13.602 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B R2 D2 U B' F R2 U' L' F U2 B
912. 16.421 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F D' U2 B D2 U' R D F L'
913. 11.203 L2 U2 F R2 D2 B L2 F' R2 U' L' B D U L2 U2 B R
914. 13.593 U2 L2 B L2 F L2 U2 F L2 U2 F L' D B F' R D2 R' U F R
915. 14.532 L F' L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D L U2 F' D F' D' B'
916. 14.500 F' U' R2 D' U' R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F R' D2 B' U F' R' D R'
917. 15.194 B2 R' B2 D2 L F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 B' U B2 D2 B L2 B' L' F'
918. 14.433 R' B D2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 F' D' U' B' R' F U'
919. 13.375 L2 B U R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F' L' F' R' B2 L' B'
920. 15.145 D2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 B R' F2 L' D R2 F2 D' B
921. 12.775 U L' F' L2 B2 D R U D F' L2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 D2 R2 U2 F'
922. 14.948 R' L2 F' U' L D B2 U2 L F2 D L2 D F2 U2 D R2 U2 L2
923. (11.989) B' D L' D B2 D' R L2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D F' U
924. 13.749 F' R' D2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 U2 F R' U' F' L2 U' B F'
925. 12.687 U D L2 F L' D B' R U B D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U
926. 13.290 F R B2 U' R' B U B U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D F' B2
927. 13.271 B R' F2 D L B' R' L2 D R2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 U2 B U2 F2 U2
928. 15.575 B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 L B2 F2 U2 L D' L U F L' D' R2 U'
929. 15.840 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 U L2 B2 U' L' B2 R' D F R B2 U2 L
930. 11.252 D' F' R' B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R D' B2 R2 F D'
931. 12.220 L B2 U' D2 R' F D' F2 U2 L D2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 U2 D2 L2 U B'
932. 15.125 L B U2 R U R' U2 F' R F' R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 D2 R2 F
933. 15.666 U F' D2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B U' R2 F' R
934. 11.748 L U' D L' F2 B L F D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B U2 B2 R F
935. 14.307 D B2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B L' F2 R U2 B' U B2 U'
936. 14.982 B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 D2 B' U L' F2 L2 U' R' D' L' F
937. 11.200 F U B' D' F2 R B' U B F2 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2
938. 12.818 D B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B L' U L B L R' D L'
939. 11.318 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 B' D B D
940. (15.129) U' R' D2 F2 U2 R D2 L D2 B2 L2 R' F' D' F2 R U F2 R F
941. 14.769 D' R' U' L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 F L B' F' L2 R' D' R'
942. 13.136 B R' U2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 L F U B F2 L R2
943. 14.626 F' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F U' B' L' B2 R B' L2
944. 14.729 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L B2 R' B F' R F2 U R' D' U2 F'
945. 16.229 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 B' F2 R2 F2 R' D' F2 D' B' F U2 L2 F2
946. 15.882 R2 B U2 B' L2 B D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' F2 R' U L U2 B F2 D
947. 14.838 D' L' U2 F2 L U2 R D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L D F L' D R D2 B'
948. 14.629 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 R' D F R D' L2 U2 B U' L'
949. 16.727 R2 B2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' B F' L' D2 R B' D U2
950. 13.309 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D F' U L' D2 U' B F' R'
951. 13.028 F' R D L' F' L' U B' L' B2 R F2 R B2 R B2 D2 F2 L F
952. 14.539 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U F L2 R D R2 D F' U' L' U'
953. 15.185 F L R2 F L2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B2 U L2 B' L' B F D
954. 14.525 F2 R U2 R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U F2 U' F' R B2 F2
955. 14.365 D' R' D2 R' U2 D' B' F2 R' B2 U2 D2 R2 L D2 L B2 R' F D2
956. 13.687 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 R B' L2 R D B' D' L'
957. 12.512 B R' F' D' R' U' B R F D' L2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2
958. 12.795 F B R F2 D' F2 R2 D' R' D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2
959. 14.172 U2 R' B2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' U B R' D' L U F'
960. 15.636 B2 U F D' F R' B L' U R2 F2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U B'
961. 17.937 D2 F2 R' U' L D' F' U R U D L2 U F2 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 U'
962. 10.640 L' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B' R D2 U' F' R2 F2 U R
963. 10.377 R' D B U' D' R D' R2 D2 F2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F U B
964. 12.804 B' U' F U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' F' L2 F D F' D2 F2 R' D' B
965. 12.601 R D' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 B U2 B U2 R2 U' R D' L' U2 F U' B
966. (11.939) R2 D U' L2 R2 U' R2 U B' D' R2 D' L' B2 D' R2 B2 L
967. 17.857 D2 F R2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F D' L' B' D' F' U2 B U F
968. 13.812 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U F R' B2 U2 R' U2 F U' R' D
969. (17.250) D' F2 D2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 L D' R F2 D' F D' U' F' R
970. 18.854 F' R2 U2 R' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 U' R D R' F' D F R
971. 15.849 U' L' D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R F' U L2 D U' B F'
972. (16.095) B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U B D R U' L U' B' D2
973. 15.515 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 R' F R D2 B' F2 D2 U' R' F
974. 15.995 U B2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 L' B2 F2 L U2 F' R' F' R2 D2 L D
975. 14.459 F U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 U F' R' D' L' B2 F2 U' L2
976. 12.798 R' L' B' L' D' R2 B' F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' R F
977. 17.079 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 L F R' F' D B' R B' F
978. 12.953 D L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L F' D2 U' B' R' U' R'
979. 14.055 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 B' F L U L2 B2 D R2 B'
980. 11.466 U' L2 D2 F' L B2 R U' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 R'
981. 11.410 F' L2 U B2 D B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 R2 F' L D'
982. 12.857 R' D B2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F' R B L2 D' R F2 D2 F
983. 13.516 U L' D2 R2 B L2 U L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 L2
984. 12.449 L D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L B' L2 U' B F2 R2 D'
985. 12.541 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B F' U' F' L R' U2 F' L' R2
986. 12.308 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R D2 L' D2 B' D' L' F' D U'
987. 12.643 U2 B' R' L2 U F B2 L' U' L2 F' B' L2 F' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2
988. 10.584 R F' R2 F2 D F D L B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' R'
989. (13.025) F U R2 D2 B D2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U' B2 L' R2 F2 D L
990. 11.167 B R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R D2 B2 R D' L2 B' U R2
991. 12.166 L' F' U L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F D2 F U L' F' L
992. 11.400 B2 R' U' B D' R' U' R' F D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F D2
993. 12.728 L U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 U2 F' D L U' F' U F2 D R'
994. 11.041 U' D2 B' D F' R D2 R U' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D R2 L2
995. 15.594 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' B L2 U F2 R U' L' R2
996. 12.066 L B' R' B2 L2 R D2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 U B U2 L D B L2
997. 14.569 B2 L2 B R F' B2 D R D' F' R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F'
998. 15.534 F R2 B R2 B' R2 B2 L2 R B F2 U' R U' B' D2 F2
999. 16.746 R' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 U R D' U2 F L2 U' L R2
1000. 14.266 B R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L D F R2 B L2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 F D2
1001. 16.103 F2 R' L' B U F L D R' B U2 F' U2 B U2 D2 B U2 B' D2
1002. 11.929 F2 R F2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' L' F2 U' L' D2
1003. 10.735 R B D' B D' L' D2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U B'
1004. 12.818 D' L B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 B' L D B2 F L2 U' R'
1005. 15.616 F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F D R D U B L R2 D2 L
1006. 12.065 R F2 B D2 R' L2 U R B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 U2
1007. 11.924 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 B' U2 R U' L' U L F' R2
1008. 13.662 D2 R L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B D2 F R' U' B D' L'
1009. 13.731 L' F L2 F U2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 D L F L' F2 U'
1010. 15.403 L' U2 D L2 F' L U' D' B D' R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2
1011. 12.610 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 F' U' L U2 R' D' U' B2 R'
1012. 13.901 B' U2 B' D B' U' R U' L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 U B2 U F D'
1013. 14.822 L B L' U' L2 D2 R' B' L' D R2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D
1014. 15.139 B2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 L F' D R2 D L' B F L R'
1015. 10.899 B2 L B2 R' B2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 L F' U' L2 R D' R' D2 B2 U2
1016. 13.609 L2 F' L2 F U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' R' B D' R' D' U2 R U' F
1017. 12.105 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 U R2 D L U R' F L' D2
1018. 14.428 D F' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 R F D2 U F' R2 U'
1019. 13.787 F' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R U2 B' F L B R B'
1020. 13.297 B2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U R2 U B R' D' B2 U2 R F' L D' F'
1021. 13.298 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D' U' R' B F2 D' U' L B2 F' L'
1022. 12.478 F R' D2 B R2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' D' B' F2 U L2
1023. 16.746 L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B L' B' R2 D2 U' F R2 D2
1024. 12.483 L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U L2 U2 F2 B' D2 R D' L2 U2 L D' F' D2
1025. 12.429 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 U2 R' U2 F R' U' B2 F2 U' R'
1026. 15.089 F2 U L U' F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U' L' R' D B F' R U2
1027. 14.374 D2 B2 R U2 L' D2 R F2 U2 L' U2 D' L B2 L D2 L' F L' D2
1028. 14.582 D B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B' U2 D L' F' R U' B L' R2 D2
1029. 12.310 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R F2 L2 F' U R2 B2 R2 D R' U F'
1030. 13.869 R' B' L F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 B L
1031. 10.325 R2 U2 B D' R' F L2 F B2 U2 B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D B2 D' R'
1032. 12.637 L2 B' D' B' D' R2 U R F2 D2 B R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 F' R'
1033. 13.618 F B' D' B D2 L' D2 F' L U2 F' L2 F L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2
1034. 11.494 F' U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F R' F U B' U2 R' U
1035. 11.815 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B' U2 R' F2 U B' U' F2 R
1036. 13.112 D2 F D F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D L2 D B D' L' R' D' R' F2 R'
1037. 12.995 L U L' B R F B R F' D2 R2 F B2 R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L2 R'
1038. 12.237 R' B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L B2 F2 R F D U' R2 B2 U2 L' B2
1039. 11.785 U' R D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L2 U F' R' D2 R2 U' L2 D
1040. 12.311 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R B' L D R B' F2 R2 F2
1041. 11.764 B' D2 L U B' L2 D F' R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D
1042. 12.221 U2 F' U B L' B R' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U L U2
1043. 12.663 L' U L' U2 L2 D2 L2 B R B D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2
1044. 11.560 F L' D' U' L2 D U' R2 D' L2 U' R' D B' F2 U L B' R2
1045. 9.957 B2 L D F R U D2 F L U2 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2
1046. 13.329 L2 D R F' L' B U' B L2 B U L2 D' L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2
1047. 12.813 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 U B D B U L U2 R2 U' B2
1048. 12.801 D2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L2 U' L2 R B U F U L2 R2
1049. 13.159 B F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 L D' B2 L2 B L' U L F2
1050. 10.681 L2 U D' B' L2 F D' U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 B L2 F D2 F' L' F2
1051. 12.720 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L B D2 B D' B' R' B' F' D'
1052. 10.947 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 D2 F L2 D F L2 F L' F2 R B'
1053. 12.573 D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 R D2 B2 R B' U L' F2 R' D B F U B2
1054. 14.326 U2 F D2 B D' L' U R' F R' U2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 D2 L
1055. 12.128 F2 U F D2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L F L2 D U R
1056. 11.263 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L U L2 B U L2 F' L B' F'
1057. 10.774 D R2 B R F2 R2 F' D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' D' B2 R' U'
1058. 12.583 D' L' U2 F' R' B R U2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F' D2
1059. 12.542 R2 U2 B' L2 B U' R U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U D L2 U R2 F'
1060. 13.221 F2 D' B' R' U F D R2 F2 D2 L D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R F2 L F' R'
1061. 12.415 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' L' B' D' L' F' D R' U' R2
1062. 11.344 L' U B2 D F B U' R' U2 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F
1063. 12.524 B2 R D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U' F' U2 B' L' D L B2 F'
1064. 11.791 R U2 B' R' U' D' F U D2 F2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 B D2
1065. 12.159 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B D' B' U' R' U' L' D2
1066. 10.966 B2 L U2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 L B2 D' B R2 U' R
1067. 12.471 R2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F D R2 F' R2 F2 D R D' U2
1068. 13.239[Green, poggers] U2 L2 R2 B L2 F R2 F' L B' F' U2 R2 D' F U2 R U
1069. 13.691 B R D' F B R D2 B' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U D2 R2 D2 F D2
1070. 13.832 L2 B D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' U2 R' D2 L B' R' U' B2 D2
1071. 13.228 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B D R2 U B2 L R2 U B' F2
1072. 10.341 L' D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 R2 D R2 B L2 B2 R U2 L2
1073. 14.138 R D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B L2 R' B D L F D2 B'
1074. 11.175[PLL skip from COLL] L U' F' D2 L2 F' R U' D' F U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2
1075. 12.600 B R' F2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 D L2 D B2 L B2 D' L' B U' F' R
1076. 11.359 U' B R2 D F U2 F D2 L' B' L2 B' L2 D2 F' B' U2 L2 U2 F
1077. 13.420 R B2 U' F' U2 L' U' B2 D' F' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 D2
1078. 11.145 F2 D L' D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D F L D' L' F2 D' L
1079. 13.133 F D2 B' U' L F B2 D B' U L2 D' F2 D B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D
1080. 12.907 B U F L2 B' D R' D2 R' F B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F U2 B'
1081. 12.490 U F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 R U' L' F2 L2 B' D' L U2
1082. 11.390 B' R L2 U D B R' D2 F' D2 F U2 B U2 F D2 F' L B2
1083. 12.017 R B' D' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R' B' L2 D' L' F2 L'
1084. 12.740 R2 U' L F2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U' F' D B F' D' L'
1085. 12.649 B' R2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' D L2 U L' F2
1086. 13.767 D L2 D2 B' L F2 D' R2 F R2 B L2 F' B R2 F' R2 D' R'
1087. 13.271 F D' U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R' B L' B D2 F U'
1088. 12.753 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U F D B2 L2 U2 L U B U'
1089. 9.569 R2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 F' U2 F L B' U B' U2 R U' B2
1090. 13.869[Dont mix up ur VLS cases] F' U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D L' F D R' U' B2 L2 F2
1091. 12.284 R' F2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B D' L R2 U L2 R U2 F' U
1092. 11.992 L' D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R D2 U' B' F D F R2 U'
1093. 13.178 D2 F' U B' D L' F B' R D2 R2 F R2 F D2 L2 F L2 D2 F' U2
1094. 13.317 B2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 L' F' D' U' B' F2 L2 F'
1095. 11.648 L D L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B D L B2 F2 U L' B F'
1096. 11.532 B' R D2 L' D2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 L' F2 R' U B2 F2 U' B' R' D2
1097. 13.270 F' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L F2 R F2 R D L R U' R2 D2 F' L'
1098. 12.567 U' D' R D F2 D' R' F L' U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2
1099. 12.327 D F U' B L F L U R B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2
1100. 12.713 U' L' U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 R2 B2 L D' F D B' F' R U2
1101. 13.245 F' L2 R2 D L2 D U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L' U2 B' U' B' D' F L
1102. 11.504 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 R B2 F' U' B' L2 F
1103. 11.954 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F L2 R' D' L2 D2 B' L' D F'
1104. 15.261 D2 R D2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' B2 L U' B L U' R U R B2 F
1105. 12.965[Can someone teach me how to xCross] U R' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D' U F L D2 R' D
1106. 12.270 R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' D F2 U' B' U L'
1107. 14.317 B2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 D F R' U2 B U L2 R2 B2
1108. 13.152 B' L2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 L' F' R D' U2 L R U2 F'
1109. 11.151 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 F' D' B2 D2 B L' D F D'
1110. 12.208[Pauses] F' L2 R U' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U F' R U L F' D R'
1111. 13.250 B2 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' F2 B D L D' U B2 L' B F' R'
1112. 13.937 D' L' R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' U' F2 L' B D2 U2 R'
1113. 14.824[Orange] F2 R D2 B2 L F2 R F2 R' D2 U2 R' B' L2 U L' B' L2 R' D' R'
1114. 9.971 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 D B' L' R U' F' L' B R2 F R2
1115. 11.783 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D U F2 U' R2 B R D L' U2 F L2 D' L
1116. 13.309 L' U R U2 B2 U' B R L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 F
1117. 12.984 U' B R U' R D2 R' D B' D' R2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D2
1118. 15.420 R' U R2 B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L U2 F2 R U2 B L' B U' L D F' U
1119. 12.160 L2 B2 L B' L F2 R F D B' U2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B' U2
1120. 13.372 B L U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 B' U L2 U2 F U2 L'
1121. 12.151 U2 L' U2 L' R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L D' L2 R2 B' D U2 B2 D R'
1122. 12.667 B' L2 F D F' B2 D' R U' B' D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F'
1123. 10.008[Fastest U-Perm ive ever done] L2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F U2 B' R U R' F2 U' L' B' R
1124. 11.463[PLL skip] R' B L' U' B R2 L' B F2 L U2 F2 R2 L F2 B2 U2 R U2 B
1125. 14.384 F D B2 D U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F' L2 D L' B2
1126. 11.562 F D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 L F' U2 R2 D' L R' U' F
1127. 11.687 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 F R' D L U' F' L B2 U' R
1128. 12.276 R B' F2 R F2 L2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 D R B' F R D' B
1129. 12.712 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 U' R F' U2 L' B2 U2 B' F' D
1130. 14.228 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R U' L B' R2 U2 R D2 R2
1131. 15.893 D R F D F U2 R2 L' D R2 F B2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 U2 D2
1132. 15.154 R F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 L F2 D B L' B2 D2 F' U2 F2
1133. 12.358 R U B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F L' D' U2 L R B D
1134. 16.678 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 R' F' U' B' L' F2 R' U2 R2 D
1135. 12.382 B L' F2 R' U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 U2 F2 D L D R U F D' L'
1136. 11.683 R' U2 B2 R U2 L R2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 B L2 D R' U B' F L' F'
1137. 14.179 R' D R' F D2 F2 L U' B' D2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 L2 U F2 U' D2 B2
1138. 12.988 F L' B' D2 F R2 B L R2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B'
1139. 12.462 B' L2 F L2 D2 B U2 B' D2 U' F U2 L R2 D U' L B' U
1140. 12.159 L' D F2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 B R B' D U' L F' R
1141. 14.086 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L' D' U2 L' U R' U L2 U
1142. 13.985 B L' U B2 U' R L' B2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 U' D2 R2 B R'
1143. 14.443 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D L' B2 R2 D L' B' F R U' B
1144. 11.760 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 F R D2 R' B' R B2 F'
1145. 11.117 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 F L2 U2 B U2 B' D' R2 D2 L B D' U
1146. 12.143 D F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 D F2 B' U' R D R2 D B2 R' F' L2
1147. 12.716 F L U F L B2 D' B U2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' L2 F D2 B' D F
1148. 10.805 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U F2 B' R F L F U2 F U R' U'
1149. 14.828 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L B R2 B2 R2 F U' R' F2
1150. 11.617 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F R' U' B' U2 B' F2 L2 R' D
1151. 16.239 U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 F U' L2 D' L2 B R F' L
1152. 12.038 B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U B R2 B2 D2 U2 R' F' D F2
1153. 16.238 U' B' R2 B L2 R2 F R2 U2 B' L2 D2 U B D U R' B2 F R
1154. 18.143 D L2 D' U L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F U' B L R F' L2 D B2 L'
1155. 15.318 B' R D B' R U2 L' U B' U2 R2 F' R2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F
1156. 14.314 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B U B F2 L B2 D B R
1157. 13.030 F' D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 L U2 B D' R' B U L' D'
1158. 13.887 L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 D R2 B U F' R U2 R B
1159. 10.501 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' L2 R U' F' D2 L D R D
1160. 15.117 B U L2 D B2 R' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R' B'
1161. 18.737 B2 R' F2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 R B F U L' F2 R'
1162. 18.278 R' B' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L' F L D' F U L2
1163. 11.613 R2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' U' B L U R B D R'
1164. 12.452 B2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 U R2 B' F' D' F R' D2 L'
1165. 10.968 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L D' R2 U' F2 L' B' U' B' U2
1166. 13.420 R D U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B R2 F' D2 L B' D' R2 F2 L R U
1167. 14.585 B2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 D R2 F L' U L' U2 R2 B' U2
1168. 12.100 B2 L U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R U2 R' D2 R' U' F D2 L2 U F' U2 B R
1169. 12.956 B' L B' U B2 U B2 U L2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F L D2 U B2 L2 B'
1170. 12.567 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' R2 F2 D2 B L B2 D2 U B' L' U' F'
1171. 12.228 L2 F L' D2 L' B L' F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F2 D F
1172. 12.120 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' F' L2 R U' L' F2 L2
1173. 12.844 B D L2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 D F2 L2 R' B' D U' F R2 F2 D
1174. 15.803 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R' D' U' F L' B R' U2 F L
1175. 15.386 L2 U D' L F2 L F' L B2 D2 R U2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' R2
1176. 15.070 U2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L D' U' B' R F' L' U2 R' D2
1177. 14.113 L' F' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U R' B2 F2 U L B' U2
1178. 15.108 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 F U R D F' D' B' U2 R F2
1179. 14.524 B' R' B2 R B2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F' R' U' R' B' L2 U
1180. 11.525 D2 R B2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 L B F D' R' D' U2
1181. 13.821 L U2 B R2 F2 U' F' R D F2 B2 R2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R'
1182. 15.851 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 L' D' B2 R' F' R' D L' D R'
1183. 9.523 L' F' R' D F' U' L' B' F2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L
1184. 12.831 L' D' B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R B L2 F2 R D F R U
1185. 14.181 B D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' U' B2 L2 U' L' B2 F R' D R2 D F'
1186. 18.738 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 L' R U' R F D R F D2 B'
1187. 17.666 F' B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 U' F R B L' U' B' F2 R F
1188. 14.121 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B R' D2 U2 F2 R' D B' U2 F'
1189. 14.955 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L B' R' B2 D' L2 R2 F' L' D2
1190. 12.895 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' U L B' L2 U' R'
1191. 11.794 F' U' R' U2 R' F' L2 F' U' L2 F2 R U2 D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R' F2
1192. 11.815 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 U F' U B L R U' R2 U2 B' D2
1193. 13.706 U2 F L' F R' B2 U' B D' R U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 L2
1194. 14.310 L B2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R' B2 R B2 R' B' D2 U' L2 F L2 B2 D' R2
1195. 14.325 B' U R' B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F U' L B2 L' B D' L'
1196. 10.987 B D2 F' L2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D' B' U2 L R' U B' U2
1197. 17.358 B2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U' B2 D2 U' R U2 F' L' U'
1198. 11.353 L F2 U F2 U F' B2 D B U2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 R B2 R U2 F2 R2
1199. 13.115 L2 B2 R' U2 F R L2 U' L2 B U2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 D2 B D2 L
1200. 13.612 U2 B U L2 F' L D' F2 R' L' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 R F' R'
1201. 12.943 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 B L' F' D' B' F' D' B2 F
1202. 11.244 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B' R2 F R B R B R
1203. 12.682 F' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B R B2 D' R2 U' F' D' F
1204. 10.091 U L' D L2 D B' U R2 F' U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 D' B2
1205. 13.015 U2 R2 L D F' L D' L' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R B2 L' U2 D2 L' F' L'
1206. 17.338 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 R B D B D F2 U R
1207. 15.382 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L R D' F' U' L D B D U2
1208. 13.443 R' B L D L' D F B' D' B R2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F2
1209. 15.547 L' F' B' U L2 B' U F2 B2 U2 R D2 R F2 R' D2 L U2 L B' R2
1210. 12.409 B D2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 R U' R2 D L' D' U R
1211. 12.700 F2 D2 B2 R D2 L' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 B L2 R' U F' R' U2 L' U
1212. 15.081 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 F R2 B' L2 U2 R' D' B' U2 L' U R F2 L'
1213. 14.595 R2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 D R2 F2 D B D B2 R' D2 B2 U' R2
1214. 13.228 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 U' R D B R' F R2 B' L
1215. 13.947 F U2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 D R U' R D' L2 B2 D
1216. 18.847 D2 F2 D' R' B L' F U2 D R2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B L2
1217. 11.873 F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 F' L F2 U2 F L2 D'
1218. 12.262 F2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F L2 R2 F' U L2 B L F' U2 R D' L' U'
1219. 13.664 R D2 U2 L U2 L B2 R B2 R' U2 R' B' U F2 L' F R' U L' R'
1220. 13.814 L B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 D R D' F L B L2 F D U2
1221. 11.860 L B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' B' R D U L' U B
1222. 12.731 D R B R' L' B2 R' B D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 F2
1223. 12.223 F D2 F D' F' U2 L' F' R D F R2 B L2 F R2 U2 F' L2 F B2
1224. 12.519 D' L2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 R2 B' F' D L D' F D R B U2
1225. 7.037 F' L' F U2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U R B2 U F L2
1226. 10.393 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B' F D B U L F' R' B2
1227. 14.563 D2 F D' L U' F R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 L D'
1228. 10.235 R' B' U' F' R L' D2 F' D R F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R'
1229. 10.359 R F B R L U' D' F' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 U2 L2 U'
1230. 10.821 L' F L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' F' L2 F2 U B' D' F2
1231. 12.906 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' B U' L2 F' L R B U B' L'
1232. 11.924 R L2 D' B D2 B' R D F' L' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 R2
1233. 12.588 D F' R' U B D' F' L' D' B2 L2 D2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 B' R2 F
1234. 14.550 L2 F' B2 L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' B L D' B L' F' U
1235. 12.730 L' F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 L U' R2 B' L U R U'
1236. 13.827 B' L2 F2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' D2 R' B2 D' B' D F' D' U2 B'
1237. 16.015 L D L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 R F' U B R'
1238. 10.933 R F R' U' L' D B' D2 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2
1239. 14.556 U' D2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 F' L D F R B' D B2 R2 F
1240. 16.463 B' U2 L F2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 L U2 B2 F U' B' D F' D'
1241. 12.387 D L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F L D B L D2 B' L
1242. 15.560 B2 U D' B' D' R' F B D' R U2 L B2 L U2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2
1243. 11.454 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L' B' L' R F2 U' F2 L R'
1244. 14.292 R U' R' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U' B' D R F2 R'
1245. 11.462 B' D2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F D' U' B' R2 U2 L' U2 B F'
1246. 14.591 U' R2 L D L2 F' R U B2 U' B2 D R2 D F2 B2 D B2 L' F L'
1247. 16.694 R' F2 B2 U2 F' R' B' F2 U L2 D R2 L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L' F'
1248. 14.538 R' U R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' B' D' L2 D' B U' R B' U'
1249. 18.771 R F' U L' D2 R2 D2 F D' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 R' B2
1250. 13.966 U' L' D' F U2 R' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 B U2 F' R2 B' D L2
1251. 15.399 U' R' L2 F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 D' B2 L' F L2 D B' F' R
1252. 11.976 B' R2 D' R L B2 L' D' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 F B2 U2 F U2 R
1253. 12.131 L2 D L2 U R D B R' D2 F' L2 U2 D2 B U2 F L2 U2 F2 D2
1254. 13.572 D' F' B2 U2 L' D2 R D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 D B D2 F2 U' F' R' D
1255. 12.985 L' U L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' U' R2 F U' L2 R2 U2
1256. 11.836 R' B' D R2 D L2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 R' B U2 B R2 D' B' F2
1257. 15.115 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B R' F2 U F2 D' B' R' D2
1258. 13.676 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F U' B D' L2 R' D' U L F2
1259. 10.960 R B2 D F' L F2 L2 B' R D' L2 F2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2
1260. 11.894 U2 F B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 F D2 L' F2 U' L R'
1261. 12.469 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D B2 F2 L2 U F2 B' D2 R U2 B D2 R' U2 B
1262. 10.959 U' R' U' D2 L F2 L B D R' F2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R U2 B2 U2
1263. 15.513 D R D2 F2 B' U' F D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 D L'
1264. 11.560 L2 F2 B2 D F' R2 L U R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 L'
1265. 13.021 U2 B2 R L B' L2 U' F' U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B
1266. 12.172 D2 L' U2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' B' U' B R' D'
1267. 11.509 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 D R2 U F' U' B' F2 U' B2 L' U2 B
1268. 14.489 F2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 F' L F2 R D B F
1269. 15.876 F' R L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 R' B' L' F L' D B' L2
1270. 13.402 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R' F2 L D' F U2 B' D R'
1271. 15.290 U2 F2 B D' B2 R' B2 L D' F' B U2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 L2 B' R2 L2
1272. 14.613 R' F' L B' D2 L2 U F' B2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 B
1273. 15.993 R' U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F U' B2 L2 F' L' U' B'
1274. 15.755 U B U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B' D L R2 F' L'
1275. 11.894 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 B' F R D' L2 U' B R F' U F'
1276. 12.573 R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' U' R' U' L F D2 F' D' U'
1277. 11.147 F' D2 L' U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L F D' L R B R
1278. 12.086 D2 F' U2 R F2 U2 R' U D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 D2
1279. 14.597 L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D' L U' F2 L R' B' L' D'
1280. 12.601 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 D L D L2 B U R D2 F U2 F'
1281. 15.652 F' R2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D' B' R2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 U' B2 D2
1282. 17.875 R U2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 B' U2 L R2 B' R D B2
1283. 12.697 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F D2 R U B' D B2 R' D' B2
1284. 15.273 R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B D' L2 U' L F2 D2 F' U
1285. 12.642 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L' F R' B' D F D R F
1286. 14.473 B' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' L D2 B' R B U L2 F D2
1287. 13.193 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' B R U2 F' R2 D' B2 L'
1288. 15.242 U' B D2 L2 B2 R' F2 L D2 R B2 L2 B2 U B D B2 D F' L'
1289. 12.354 B' D2 R2 L' U R D' R F R2 B2 L U2 R B2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2
1290. 15.245 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 B' D2 U2 R B' D' L U' R2 B L'
1291. 16.984 B2 R F' L2 U' D2 L R2 D2 R2 F L2 F U2 B R2 D2 B2 R B'
1292. 14.073 R2 D' L2 B' R2 F D2 L' B R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U L2 U D2 B2 L'
1293. 14.618 D' B' D R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 F L F' U' R' B2 D L'
1294. 15.438 D U R2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B U' F R' D' R' B' L' F2 U2
1295. 15.563 B D F2 U2 B' L2 F L2 U2 B L2 F L2 F' U R D' L' R' B'
1296. 12.407 D F' L' B D' L' D F' U F' B' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 F' L2
1297. 13.524 U' B' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R' D L' R2 B L B D' B
1298. 12.120 F' U B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B R U F' D L' B' D2 R'
1299. 12.736 U2 R D B2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F L' U' B F' U' L2 U'
1300. 14.859 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' B R U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 F'
1301. 14.173 B L2 D2 F' B U R F L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U
1302. 11.452 R2 D2 B R2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 R U' F' L2 F2 U2 L2 B D' F'
1303. 13.839 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D B' L' U2 F2 D' L B2 D'
1304. 12.677 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B' L2 R D' B D R2 F2 R'
1305. 11.948 U2 L2 B F L2 F L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' B' U' L2 F' L F2 U2 F
1306. 13.822 F2 R2 D2 R D2 U2 L' R U2 L' F2 U' R' D2 L2 F D' B U2 L'
1307. 12.657 B' R' B R' L U B2 D L B' D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2
1308. 11.389 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 R2 D R U B' U2 L' D R' D2 L2
1309. 12.392 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 R' D' F R F D2 B D2 L B' D'
1310. 14.905 F2 U' R' L' U2 B D2 L' F' U' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D B2
1311. 12.440 F2 R F' D U' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D R2 B2 L2 B F
1312. 14.436 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U R2 U B2 L' B2 U R2 B' R' U F U
1313. 12.762 B' F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 D' F L2 B L B R B2 F2
1314. 13.576 B' U2 F B2 D R L B D' R2 F U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 B' U2 R2
1315. 12.321 F' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F D' R F2 L2 D' L2 R'
1316. 13.951 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 R U L R2 F' D U2 L B' D
1317. 14.058 D' R2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F' D' L F' R D' B2 R D' U
1318. 11.629 U2 F R2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R' U F D' B D2 R B U
1319. 11.675 F' B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 R' F' D B' D R' D2 B U'
1320. 12.123 R2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 L F2 D2 U F D2 U R U R
1321. 11.258 D L2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B2 D L2 R' B U' R B' R
1322. 13.410 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D R' F D' R U R
1323. 13.947 D L' U F' L' B2 U F D2 F2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 R D2
1324. 14.001 U2 L' D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B U B2 R' U2 R' U'
1325. 14.951 L' D2 B2 L' U' F' D2 B R F2 R' L' U2 R F2 R L2 F2 D2 F2 D'
1326. 10.289[F2L done in 6, Akward shape OLL] L' B U2 L U2 F2 R U2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B L' U' L' R2
1327. 12.407 B' R B2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U L2 R U L2 D' R D' F' R'
1328. 13.710 R L' F' U' R B D R' F D2 L2 D L2 D L2 D2 F2 U B2
1329. 11.679 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 R' F' L' D' R2 D F R' U'
1330. 12.987 F2 R2 L2 D B' U2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 F2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F2
1331. 9.738 D' L D' B' R F R' B2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B R2 F D
1332. 11.906 F D2 B' F D2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L D' U' L B' U2 L' F2 U
1333. 13.019 L F2 L2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 F D' L R D2 L' D F2
1334. 11.667 B' D' U2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R F D' R F R F D'
1335. 13.641 B' R B2 U' L' U' D' F2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 U' R'
1336. 11.091 U B L2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F2 D' R' B L' R2 B U F' D
1337. 12.169 D' F2 R' U D R F U' D F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 B' R F
1338. 12.905 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 L R' F2 U2 D' B' D' U2 F2 L F' U2
1339. 11.120 L2 F D' F U2 R L2 D R2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F'
1340. 11.310 R2 U2 L F2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 R U2 L' U' R2 F R F L U2 F' L
1341. 11.797 D F' D2 B2 U R' F' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 D B2 D2 L' F2
1342. 15.132 U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D2 U L' D' R' F D' B2 D2 B' U2 L'
1343. 12.906 U2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 D' B2 L' B' U B D R F' L F2 D'
1344. 11.537 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 B F' R' B L2 D' L2 D' F2 U2
1345. 13.654 F' L2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B L F' D B U B' U'
1346. 12.879 R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 R' U L D' R2 U' B U' R'
1347. 12.025 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R' B F R' B' U' F2 R' U2
1348. 14.800 U B U2 F2 D2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 U B R2 U2 L2 B R2
1349. 13.107 F D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' U' B' U2 B' L' F' R D2 L2 D2
1350. 11.460 F2 L2 B' R' F' B' D2 R' B' U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D
1351. 12.513 D F U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 U B' R' B' F U2 F2 R
1352. 13.989 U B' D' F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U L2 R' F' L' D2 U' F2 R2
1353. 10.891 D L2 B2 L2 F D2 B' L2 F R2 F' L2 U F2 L B U2 F R2 D2
1354. 11.855 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 R' B' R' B' F L' D' B' F R
1355. 11.086 R' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 U' L2 D' B D2 R2 D F2 L R D L'
1356. 12.022 B L B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 F D' R' U2 R D2
1357. 12.843 B' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 L' R U' B' L B R' B' D
1358. 11.540 U2 R' B U L2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 F D' R U2 B' D' L'
1359. 11.737 R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 L' D' B F2 L R' D2 F' L D2
1360. 9.731 B2 R L2 D L2 F2 L' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B R2 F' R2 L2 U
1361. 13.041 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' U R B F D' L D2 U R'
1362. 11.273 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' D F L' B' D2 F2 L' B' U' R'
1363. 12.814 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' D F L' B' D2 F2 L' B' U' R'
1364. 13.833 U' F' R' B' L B' U F R F' U2 D2 B U2 F U2 B
1365. 11.809 L B U' B2 D' F R' D L2 F R2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B2 D
1366. 15.857 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U' F' R B' R2 B2 F D' L B'
1367. 12.890 L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' B2 F' D' B L2 U L2 U'
1368. 12.636 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 B R2 B2 D' F2 L U' B
1369. 12.953 L F L2 D2 B D2 B R2 B L2 D' B F' L2 D L' F2 U2
1370. 13.493 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L U L' B2 R' B R' D' B' U2 F'
1371. 10.452 F2 U' R' L2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F L' R U R' U B2
1372. 10.045 L2 F' L D2 F' D' B' F2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R D2
1373. 12.464 R' F2 L U2 R B2 L F2 R2 B2 R F2 D' R' F D2 F U R D2 R'
1374. 12.377 D2 F' U2 B' F' L2 U2 F D2 F' U' B2 U2 L B R U' F L2 F
1375. 11.393 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D' B U F2 L2 D R2 B' R D2 L2
1376. 12.777 F2 D R2 U F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' U' F' D R D B' L' U2 R2 U F
1377. 11.838 F' U B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 R' U2 F' U L B U B2
1378. 12.876 F B2 U F' D L2 F' D' R2 D2 R D2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L U2
1379. 13.038 D' R B' U2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 D B2 U F' D' L' B' F2 D F
1380. 13.816 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 D R D U' F' U2
1381. 13.604 R' U2 B U R B L' B' U R2 B2 U' D F2 B2 D L2 U' R
1382. 13.621 R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R U B' L R2 B' F' D' B U'
1383. 12.353 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U R D' B' U F R2 F2 L2 B L'
1384. 13.667 L' F2 U2 R F' B' U' D2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' B' L2
1385. 12.906 U B2 L U2 R' D2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 B R B U' B F D2 L'
1386. 12.861 B2 R2 D' R2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' R' F R2 D F U2 R' U R'
1387. 11.344 B' D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 R B2 U' B2 D' B' R2 B2
1388. 12.139 U L' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 R' F' L R D' L D2 U' L'
1389. 10.215 D L B2 U F2 U B2 R' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' U
1390. 14.576 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 B2 F L2 U L2 F' L U' F R
1391. 15.464 L F2 L' B2 L D2 R F2 L' U2 B2 U' L2 D' F' D' U F R' B R'
1392. 13.058 D R2 D2 L2 D' R2 L F' L2 F2 B R2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 B U' R
1393. 13.457 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' F' R2 D' L' D B L
1394. 12.769 F R2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 D L2 F' D2 R B U L' B2
1395. 14.170 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L B' L' B R B F D2 U
1396. 13.303 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U F' L U2 B2 R U B D2 R'
1397. 14.833 L2 U2 B' F' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D' R2 U2 L' F2 R' U L2 R2
1398. 12.842 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R' D2 B D R F' L B' D U
1399. 12.640 R D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R' D2 U2 R U' B D' L B' F' R' F2
1400. 11.219 R' D L' D' F' B' R' B L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 R
1401. 13.421 B2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 B L2 F L2 F2 D2 U R' B D' F' U2 R' D' L2
1402. 13.548 R D L2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 R B L2 D L' U2 F2 D R2
1403. 12.795 D R' B D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 D' F' U' R U' L U2 F'
1404. 14.429 R2 F2 L2 R2 B L2 F' U2 B' L2 F U' L D' L B F' D F2 R' B
1405. 12.288 F' L F2 L U' F' B R U B U2 F D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2
1406. 14.120 L F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 U F2 L' D U R F'
1407. 12.506 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 R U2 B2 F U' L B' R2 U R D B U'
1408. 13.243 L2 B' L' F' L' B' U' F2 R' U B2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 U' R2 F2 B2 D'
1409. 12.424 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 F U R U' F2 D F' L' R2 U2
1410. 13.567 R B F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' F2 L B' F2 D2 R' F D2 U
1411. 13.234 F2 D2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 L2 R' B R2 F' U B D F L R'
1412. 12.425 U' R' B L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 B U2 L2 U' B R' U' B U' B
1413. 13.637 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F' L2 D R2 B L' B' R
1414. 13.197 B' U2 R2 D' R U R' U' F L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2
1415. 12.342 L' U F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F R B U2 R2 B' L2 D R'
1416. 12.950 B F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D F' L R U' L' U2 L' R'
1417. 12.568 B2 U L F R D' R U F' L D2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2 B2
1418. 13.547 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U L' F L B2 U F
1419. 13.826 D F2 R' U2 D L' B2 D F L2 B' L2 F R2 B D2 R2 B U2 F2
1420. 9.413 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L' D B2 D' B D F2 R' D2 U'
1421. 13.576 U F2 U' F U R' B' D R2 U2 F' B2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2 R
1422. 13.650 L R2 D' R2 D B2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D L U R' B2 F U2
1423. 14.170 U2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' L B U2 L F' U F' L U
1424. 11.595 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 B U L D2 L2 B R2 D L2
1425. 14.742 U R2 U2 F2 L U2 R D2 F2 R' D2 B D B2 D' L U' B' L
1426. 11.343 F R2 F U2 R2 F L2 U2 F' R2 F D U R' B' U F U L R' B2
1427. 13.717 R' U2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 F R D' B D2 B2 D' R
1428. 14.258 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 U2 F' R U B' U' F' L2 B' D'
1429. 12.447 L B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 F D2 F' U2 D' F' R' B2 F D B2
1430. 10.190 U' F' R2 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' U' B2 U' R' D' B F' D' F U2
1431. 13.670 F2 L' F2 U' D B D' R F2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 B' R2
1432. 11.578 F2 L' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' F L' B R D L2 U
1433. 11.817 B' D2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B F' U' B R' B2 D' R2 D L' U
1434. 12.538 B U' R2 B L2 F' L2 F R2 D2 R2 B F' D L U' B F R' F'
1435. 13.946 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 U' F2 B' L' D F R2 U' F' R2 U
1436. 13.129 R' F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F U2 B R B U' L B U
1437. 12.659 R2 B L D' L2 F U L2 B' D2 B R2 F' U2 F R2 B U2 B' L F
1438. 13.527 B2 R2 D2 F L2 F D2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 R' B2 U L2 R D R U
1439. 12.359 U L2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 D2 U' F R' U' L2 B R
1440. 11.897 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 R' B2 U F R' D2 U B' R2
1441. 12.709 R' B R L2 U' L' U' F U' B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D B2 D' R2 L
1442. 12.093 D R2 U2 B U F' D F2 D F U R' D2 L2 U R' F2 R2 L2 U2 R' F' B2 F'
1443. 13.260 B2 F2 D' B' D2 F2 B2 L2 D R D2 F2 D' L' F2 L2 F' B2 D B F2 U2 F2 R' D
1444. 14.354 D' U' R B L F' D R' B2 R U2 L U2 L2 R' F B D' B D R' U' B' U2 L'
1445. 15.040 R' D2 F' L' U2 B2 R2 B F2 U' L2 R2 F' D' B U2 D R L' F U L2 D2 R2 U'
1446. 11.405 F L2 R' B' R' U2 B2 U2 B' D2 R U' R2 D' R2 L' D2 U' R2 F' L2 B F' R2 F
1447. 14.547 U2 D' F2 U L D' F' U' B L F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 F2
1448. 11.224 F B2 U' B' D' L2 B' U' L2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' B
1449. 12.126 B2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 U' F D2 B' L F2 U R' B' F
1450. 11.116 L U2 F' U R' F2 D2 L D L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U B'
1451. 13.808 D2 B D' U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 D B D2 U R D' B'
1452. 12.439[easy af cross] D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' B D2 B2 L U B2 R B' R
1453. 13.265 U' B' L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U L' U2 B R D' L F2
1454. 12.173 D2 R' L2 U R2 L2 U' B' U2 R' D2 R F2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L2
1455. 12.288 F' B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 D' F' U L B2 D U' F' L'
1456. 12.163 B2 R U2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' D L2 B' L2 F' D' F2 D
1457. 11.613 F' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 L D R2 F2 R' D' B2 D2 L2
1458. 13.473 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 L D L' U2 L' B F2
1459. 9.532 U R D2 B' L' D' R2 U B2 U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R'
1460. 12.307 D2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 U B' L' F2 D' L' R2 U F'
1461. 14.075 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B' L2 F' D2 R' B' R2 U L' R'
1462. 11.877 B L2 D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 U2 R D2 F2 R' B D R U2 F U' B U'
1463. 12.589 D R D L F2 U2 F2 D F R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2
1464. 9.365 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R D R2 D2 R' D2 U'
1465. 8.153 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R D R2 D2 R' D2 U'
1466. 12.502 F2 R B' F2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 D' B2 L D U B U' L' D
1467. 10.290 F2 D R2 L2 F' R2 D L' B L2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2
1468. 12.964 D' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U L2 U2 L' D2 B D2 F2 R' F L' B
1469. 12.998 D' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D B2 U2 B' D R' B' L2 U L' D' B2 R2
1470. 11.995 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 D F2 U B' D R F' U R2 B' D2 L
1471. 11.996 L2 B2 D L2 D U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L' F L2 U R D2 B' L U
1472. 10.659 U' B' D U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U B' L2 R F U2 L2 D2 B'
1473. 13.313 L' F' R' B2 L U' L2 D' R' D2 R' F2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 U2
1474. 13.690 F U B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D U' F2 R2 L B D U2 B R U R D
1475. 13.324 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 R' D2 U L2 D R' F R B' R' B'
1476. 13.597 L2 D L B U' R2 U B2 R U2 B2 D B2 L2 D F2 D F2 B2 R2 U
1477. 11.798 U' B U2 L B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 L' F2 R2 D' R2 F' R' U2 L U
1478. 11.531 U R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R' U' F' L' B' D F' L2 B D
1479. 14.310 B2 R' U' F L2 B2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R U' L2 B' R' B2 F2
1480. 13.521 B D L2 B' D F L' U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 L
1481. 11.388 R' D' F' B L F2 R D' R F2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 L2 U2 L2
1482. 14.467 B D2 B U2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L F2 U2 R' F' U R' D' U'
1483. 12.221 U' B' D2 L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' F' R' D2 L' U' L
1484. 12.324 L D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L D2 L B2 L' F2 U' B' L D B' F2 L D B
1485. 13.617 F' L2 F' R2 B R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 D R' B' F D' U R' F2 D2
1486. 13.476 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' U F2 D2 F' L U R F'
1487. 14.046 B U2 R L B' U2 R' F' B R2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 F U L
1488. 12.287 R U L2 B' U L2 D B U2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 F' R2 L2 B U'
1489. 14.812 F R2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R B L D' B D U' B' F U'
1490. 12.490 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D L2 R B2 D F2 R' B2 F' D B' U'
1491. 14.333 B' U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 L D2 U F2 L' U B2 F2 L' F2
1492. 13.989 R2 U2 R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L' B2 U F' L2 R B' U2 F' R2
1493. 14.131 L F R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B D2 U F R2 B2 L B R U' L
1494. 13.490[cube literally fell from my hands] F' U' B' R2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' D R' U L2 F D'
1495. 12.588 U' D F B2 U' R U D2 L' B2 D2 B L2 F' L2 B L2 D2 R2 L2
1496. 9.600 U F' R U F2 U2 F' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B
1497. 11.874 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 B R' D L2 R B' R' B2 F'
1498. 13.214 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 U B2 U' B D' U' R F' L R2 U F' R
1499. 12.021 D' R F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 R U' F D2 F'
1500. 14.734 B2 D B D2 F D' F2 L' F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L
1501. 14.086 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F D' L' B2 F' L R U B D'
1502. 11.472 R2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R U F2 R' B L' U' L' D2
1503. 12.950 R U' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F L2 R' B' R2 D' U' L'
1504. 9.691 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B F U2 F' D2 U2 R U2 F' D U2 F R D2 L'
1505. 13.473 L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 R' D F' R' D' R U R F
1506. 13.765 U' R' D2 L B D' L' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 U' R'
1507. 12.361 L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 R U B L B R' F R' B2 F'
1508. 12.518 F' R2 L B2 D B R D L B2 D2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 B
1509. 11.603 F' U B' F' U2 B F2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 D' R' U R U' F L2
1510. 11.494 B2 R' F' L' D F' L B R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2
1511. 16.364 B2 U2 F U R' D' L F2 U' F2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 R' L2 F2 U2 B2
1512. 13.399 L' D2 F2 L' D2 L F2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 U L F' U' L' D' L D B
1513. 12.976 F2 D F' U' B2 R D' F U2 D2 F R2 B L2 U2 B L2 F D' R'
1514. 13.722 F' R L2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L U' B' D2 F' D B
1515. 12.535 D' R2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 B U2 R2 B2 F2 D' B' U2 F2 R B2 D B
1516. 14.588 F2 U2 B' L2 U R' B' U' D2 L' R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D2
1517. 13.825 L2 D' F2 U R2 B' R' U L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R' F2
1518. 12.302 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R U2 R B D' U2 B D' L
1519. 11.276 F D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L' U' F' L' D' B' R F2 D' U2
1520. 11.604 F' U' F2 D B2 D U2 L2 D2 U' F' L D' B D2 R' D L' F
1521. 14.907 R B2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 D F' D2 R2 B D F U' L'
1522. 13.146 U B2 R F2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' D' F' D B2 U' B' L'
1523. 12.671 L F R' U' B' L' D' F' D' F2 D2 L F2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 R
1524. 9.831 L D2 F U2 R' L' B' U' R2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F U2
1525. 11.892 D L U2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 R' F' U' F' L' B' L2 U2 L'
1526. 11.502 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' U' R2 L' D2 B U' R' F L2 B' D2 L'
1527. 12.094 R F2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R F' D R' U R2 D2 R'
1528. 15.226 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B U' B' R B' F2 L2 F R' F
1529. 10.706 D2 F' R' D L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R U' L B' L' R' B
1530. 12.390 R U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F' U B2 U B' D' L R F
1531. 11.857 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L B L' F' U' B' L' D
1532. 12.553 B U B R' U' L' D R' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D R2
1533. 12.459 L F2 U R2 D B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B' D R U' F L' F2 D2 F2
1534. 11.016 D' R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 F2 U2 F R B2 D' U B' F
1535. 12.269 L D R F L F R2 U B U' L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D R2
1536. 13.973 L D F2 D L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D R' D' B' F' D' B' R2
1537. 15.220 U' F D' F2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L' F L2 U F'
1538. 10.678 B2 L D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R B' R' F U F D
1539. 10.757 B2 D' F' L' F2 R D' B' D R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 B
1540. 14.380 L' B2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D R' U R2 D2 L2 U' L' B
1541. 12.341 D F2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L F' L R D2 F2 R B
1542. 11.960 L' U2 F' B' L F D' L B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B'
1543. 13.515 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' F2 D R' D2 F2 D' L2 B' U2
1544. 13.658 L2 B2 F R2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D2 R' F D L R2 D B2 F L'
1545. 12.841 D B2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F D B R' U F' R2 B L' F'
1546. 13.507 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D L2 F L2 R F L F2 U B F
1547. 13.186 L D2 L2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' R' D' R' F2 U L' D L' U2
1548. 13.796 B' R' L' F' R' B R' F2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U D B2 U' L2 F D2
1549. 11.607 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U R' B' U L' B L2
1550. 13.038 L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 L U' B D' B2 D' L2 F' L2
1551. 13.581 D B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B' F R2 U F L2 F2 L U R2
1552. 11.386 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' B' R B U F U' B L2 F2 R'
1553. 10.384 B2 R' U' B' L F D B L F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2
1554. 12.821 U R' F' D' B' R' L' D F' L2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2
1555. 12.037 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D L2 D R2 U2 F' U' F2 L' F2 D2 U' R2 D2
1556. 11.151 L B R' F D' F' R' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F D'
1557. 11.603 U B R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F' D2 F2 D U2 B
1558. 13.599 R2 U2 B R2 F U2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 D' R' B2 L F' U' L' B D
1559. 12.434 D2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 F U2 F L' U B' F' L' R D L' U2 F'
1560. 12.383 F R F2 D2 L U' B' D' L' D2 R F2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L' B'
1561. 12.965 L' U' R' D L F' L D' R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F' B2 U'
1562. 11.482 U' D' B' D R U' D F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U' B2
1563. 12.093 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B' L' F U' R U' F' U' F'
1564. 12.586 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L U2 R D2 B2 U F R2 F' L B2 D2 U B2
1565. 13.414 U2 L2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R D R D R' B' L2 U L
1566. 13.151 U' L B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' F2 D' F' D2 R' B U2 L' F
1567. 12.997 U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F U2 F L' B' L2 R2 U2 L' R' U' F
1568. 10.796 R' U' R2 U R' F L B' L F2 U2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2
1569. 12.673 F D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' L' D L2 F' L' F2 U2
1570. 12.399 R' B' U L2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L D2 R' B' L F' D2 L
1571. 13.966 F' U L R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' F2 R' U2 F' D F2
1572. 12.625 U L' B2 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L' F' R' F2 L2 U'
1573. 12.091 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D B L' D U' B' R'
1574. 12.086 L2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' L' F' L2 R' F' L' F R2 D2 U2
1575. 13.693 L2 D2 F L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L' B U' R' U B
1576. 10.588 R' U2 R B2 L D2 U2 L F2 R' D2 B2 D F' L R U R2 F' R D2
1577. 12.061 F R' F2 B' U' F2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 D'
1578. 13.953 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L D' F' U R' D' R2 F L'
1579. 10.439 R' B' U' R2 U D2 R' L2 D' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 R2 B' L2
1580. 12.232 D L' B U B D F R F2 L2 B U2 F L2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 F2
1581. 12.788 R D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' D' B' L F' U' L' B' L2
1582. 14.046 U2 R2 L' U2 R' D' R' D2 F L2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U'
1583. 11.214 D B' D2 B' U F2 L' U F' U' L2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2
1584. 13.627 U2 F2 R U' D R D' B R2 B D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' D2 U R'
1585. 12.425 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 B D2 R2 F' D R D U' F
1586. 13.125 U F B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 R F' R' U' F' U F2
1587. 13.604 F L2 B U' F L D' F U2 R' L2 B2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L F
1588. 13.746 D2 F D2 L2 U R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D L' U' B L B' R' U'
1589. 12.450 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U F L B2 F2 L2 U2 F L F R'
1590. 12.168 U' L B' L F R2 D' B' R F2 B2 R' L2 D2 R L2 U2 F2 D2 R F
1591. 8.956 F D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U B U L R2 B F U2 R D'
1592. 11.875 L2 D F B D2 B' U R' F D2 L U2 L F2 D2 L U2 F2 L U2 L'
1593. 11.159 U D' R D' F2 R' D' L2 F L2 U F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2
1594. 12.090 F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F L R' B R D F' R2 U B' L2
1595. 13.474 R' B' L2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 U L F L B2 L2 D' F L'
1596. 13.431 D' F' D R F U B2 U' F2 R' D2 R' B2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R' D
1597. 11.822 R2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R' D2 L' B' F' R U L2 D B D2 U
1598. 13.701 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B L' D2 R2 B U' B2 D' U2 L'
1599. 10.883 B' R2 D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' R2 U' R' F D' L R' D' R' F
1600. 11.797 F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D' F D B L U' L2 B R U2 L2
1601. 10.649 L' D L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 B' D' R' F2 L' F' R' D' L
1602. 12.616 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L U' L2 U F' L2 D U' B
1603. 12.366 F U B U D R U' F' D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F' U L'
1604. 12.686 F' U' L U2 R L D F' R' F2 B U2 R2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2
1605. 11.557 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' D2 R' B R U L' F D2
1606. 10.809 L2 D R' B' R U2 L F D2 F B2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 R U'
1607. 11.826 R B2 R L' F' R2 D B2 R' U2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 L F' U'
1608. 12.081 F' B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 D' F' U' R U L' B2 F L'
1609. 13.846 R' B L B L2 F' R B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B U'
1610. 13.812 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 F D2 R D' B' D F' U2 F2
1611. 15.814 L' D2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 L' D F2 D' L2 F U2 F2
1612. 12.648 U2 L' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B F2 D' B2 F2 L F' L2 U'
1613. 11.663 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F2 D F2 L D' U R D U2 F' R
1614. 18.087 U2 B2 L U R' F2 R' U2 B' R' D2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2
1615. 13.037 B D B2 L2 D2 B R U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U D2 L2 U F2 R
1616. 12.958 U F' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 R' D F' L' B' F R'
1617. 13.267 D2 L' D2 B' U' R' F B2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 U2 L F2 B2 R U' F'
1618. 11.477 F' L U B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' B U' F R B R U'
1619. 11.817 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B' D2 F2 L U' L R2 D F' U2 F2 L F
1620. 11.826 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R B2 L2 U R2 B R2 F D U2 F U2
1621. 10.233 F2 D' L2 F' U' L2 B' L' F' L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2
1622. 12.509 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 R B2 D' R2 D' B U R' B
1623. 13.813 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 R' D' U' R B R' U2 F2 D'
1624. 13.857 D U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D B' R' B2 U' F' L2 D2 L' D
1625. 11.006 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R B' L2 F2 D R2 B F L
1626. 11.746 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 U' F' U L' D' B F2 U' R'
1627. 13.613 F' U R B L2 D L U' F U2 R2 F2 R L2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 R2 B2
1628. 12.943 D L' U2 F D2 L F U' L R2 B2 D B2 L2 U D' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2
1629. 11.649 R F' D' B' R B L' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L
1630. 13.214 F' D' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R F' R' B F2 D L2 R
1631. 11.553 U2 L2 U F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L B L D B2 L' R' D' R2
1632. 14.653 D2 B2 F2 L R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' U' L' U' L2 B D B2 F' U'
1633. 12.345 U L2 D2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 F D U' R' B U2 L2 U' F2 L2
1634. 11.968 D2 U2 L U2 L D2 L D2 U2 R2 B D' L' U2 L2 R2 U2 F R'
1635. 50.210 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B' U2 R' D' L B R D2 R' U' (Was trying to remember a VLS case)
1636. 11.748 R2 U2 B L2 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 F D' R' D F' R2 U L' U2 B2
1637. 13.419 F' L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B' L R F L2 F' L' B L
1638. 13.458 B' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' F2 R F2 D' B' F L D B2
1639. 12.831 L' B D R' D2 F' B L2 B L' U R2 U' D' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2
1640. 10.907 B' L F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 D F2 L' F' D' R F U B L2
1641. 13.314 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R U F2 R F' U2 L U' B2 F2
1642. 13.375 U' L U' D2 R D' F U' F2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U L2 D2 F D2
1643. 11.944 B2 L B' L' U' D B' R' F U' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D' B2
1644. 11.926 R D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 L B L2 U R2 D R' D'
1645. 11.772 U2 R2 F2 B R U2 D R' F U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U'
1646. 13.443 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U R' B' U2 L2 F U2 D2 L2 F U2 F L2 B U
1647. 13.343 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 B2 L B' L2 F2 U2 F' D' B' D'
1648. 12.672 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U' B R' U' L' B2 U' F R
1649. 15.032 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F L' R2 B R F2 D2 L2 R2
1650. 12.543 R2 U' L U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F R D' L'
1651. 12.657 F2 L' B' U F R F L2 F L2 U2 B2 U D2 R2 D L2 B2 U R2
1652. 11.580 B' L U2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D L' R2 B' F R' B' L' D
1653. 14.332 D L' B' D F2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' D F2 U F' R' D
1654. 12.703 U' D B R' D' F' D' R U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R L2 D2 F2 L' B2 D
1655. 11.324 D' F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 U' L R2 B R2 D U' F R
1656. 12.435 U R2 D' B2 R2 L D B' D' F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 D B2
1657. 12.992 R F2 D' F' D' R2 U F D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 R' B
1658. 11.422 D' U2 L R2 B2 D2 R U2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 B' L2 B U2 L' F' D U
1659. 12.095 R F D' R F' U2 F' R2 D' B2 R' L F2 D2 R D2 L B2 D2 R2
1660. 12.694 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 L D B2 L B R D2 B' R2
1661. 12.517 B D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 R B L2 D' R2 D' R' F
1662. 10.290 B2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L' F D L2 F' R U2 L' B2
1663. 12.956 F B' D' F' U2 R' B L F' L' F2 R2 U R2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D2
1664. 13.437 L B U2 F U' B2 U B' D' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 L' U2 R
1665. 10.837 D2 R' D' R U2 D L2 B D' F R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F
1666. 15.797 D' B' U2 B R2 F R2 F' L2 B F D2 R B U L2 D R2 B U
1667. 11.913 D' L2 U L' B U L' B F2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 L' U2 R B2 R' U2
1668. 14.668 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D L' U' R' F U F' L B' R
1669. 11.194 L' D2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 R U' B' L2 F' U' B2 L2
1670. 14.105 R L' D' R U' L2 F' B2 R2 D2 R U2 L F2 R B2 F U2
1671. 12.619[BLE] R U2 L F2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L B' D L' F R' F U' L2 D2 F'
1672. 14.133 D2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L' F D2 U2 L D' R'
1673. 11.755 F U F D2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' U B2 F2 L' D' U R'
1674. 12.133 B D R2 B U2 B' F U2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 F' R B D U' R2 F R2
1675. 13.327 L2 F' D2 F' D' L U R2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R U' D2
1676. 11.242 R' D B2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 F R2 F2 R2 F' U L2 D R F' R2 B2
1677. 11.285 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D' B' D' U' F' L D L R
1678. 13.808 B2 D' L' D' B' R' L2 D B' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 U2 L'
1679. 9.656 B2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 R2 D' B' D B' D R2 D R' F
1680. 12.348 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F' D' L R2 F' R' B U' R2 B'
1681. 12.705 D L B2 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B L' F R' U2 R U R'
1682. 13.787 L2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L' F' L2 D' U' R2 F D F'
1683. 13.764 L2 R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 U' R' U' B2 D2 B' U L D2
1684. 11.377 R' L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 D R F D F2 D2 B U' B2
1685. 11.765 F' U2 L' F' U L' B D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B
1686. 12.244 B L' F' U' B' R2 L' D U2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 F R2 B' L
1687. 10.844 L2 F' R' U F2 D2 L' B U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 F'
1688. 13.748 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 F U2 L' F' R2 D2 F' D' R U'
1689. 13.966 F2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' U' R' D2 L2 F2 U' B L2 B2
1690. 11.317 L2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F D L' U F' R' D' B F' L2
1691. 14.893 L D R2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 B R2 B' U2 R2 L' U2 R U2 B' U' R
1692. 11.655 U2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 B F2 L2 U2 D R' B R' D' L' F' R D U'
1693. 13.328 U F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 R2 B2 D B' U R2 D B' U2 L D
1694. 12.966 F R U' B D2 B2 U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 D U' F R B R' B2
1695. 11.173 L2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L U2 L' F2 B' L D L' R2 B' R B2 U2
1696. 12.098 R F2 R2 D' F' R2 B L D' B2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L
1697. 13.111 B L2 F D L U' F2 L' B' D2 L U2 D2 L' U2 R F2 L B2 U2
1698. 12.997 B2 F U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B' D2 R B2 D L2 D' B
1699. 14.375 D' R' L U' F B L2 D' R F' U2 B' R2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B2
1700. 12.229 D2 B D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F' L' B' L' R' B R'
1701. 11.453 D2 B' D2 B U2 R2 U2 B U2 F D' L2 U2 L' F L2 D' F' D'
1702. 14.094 F2 R2 B F D2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F R B2 F' U2 R' D' U F R'
1703. 13.189 U F' L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L B F' L2 D' U L'
1704. 12.790 F U B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R U B R D2 R D U2
1705. 9.300 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 U2 B L' U F' D2 F R2 U B' F' (Dont know the recon, ended in PLL skip, smh)
1706. 10.791 U B2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U F2 R' B' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' L'
1707. 12.547 B' R F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 B' L' B2 U2 F' R2 B L'
1708. 18.502 B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' B D2 F' D R D' F2 L U' L
1709. 11.235 U2 F2 U F' D2 B U' D' R' U B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 D2
1710. 12.710 R2 U B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U' L2 U' L U' F L U2 R' B' L D'
1711. 10.620 U2 B' F2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B' F' L' B D' R' D2
1712. 12.347 D2 R2 B L2 U L U R' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B' U2 D
1713. 12.262 D2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 R' U2 B2 U2 B' L' D' R2
1714. 13.215 U F2 D2 U R2 U L2 R2 F R2 F2 R U R' U2 F' D F'
1715. 12.397 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D2 R' D2 L' U F' R2 B F R' D2
1716. 12.457 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 U' B U' F2 D2 R D' F U2
1717. 12.328 U2 F U R D R' U R F R F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 U2 B2
1718. 10.908 L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F' D L2 U' B R' D' F R2 D'
1719. 12.701 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F L2 B L2 U2 L B' D' B2 U' R D2 F' L
1720. 11.469 R' F R' U' L2 B2 L2 D R2 D L2 F2 U B D2 R' U' L2 B' L2
1721. 11.410 L' U2 R' B D2 F U' D' R U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U2
1722. 11.854 B R2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 L D2 R F U2 B D B2 D' F
1723. 12.916 L B2 L2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R' U B2 L' F2 L B' R
1724. 13.481 L' F B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D' F U2 R2 F L D' F'
1725. 11.064 F L U' B' D2 B2 R B L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 B L
1726. 13.555 F2 U L2 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U F' R2 B2 R' F2 U' B2 D' U'
1727. 12.356 B' D' R L' B U F' R' L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 F R'
1728. 9.946 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B F' D' F R' D2 U B' L'
1729. 12.039 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 B D' F' U2 F B' U2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2 U
1730. 13.624 F' R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U B' U2 R2 F' U' L' F R'
1731. 11.920 U2 F R F' R B2 L U' F B2 R' U2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R' F2 L' F2
1732. 12.400 F R2 F' L2 B D2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B U' F' R' F' D L' D2 R' F'
1733. 12.893 F D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 B' L' B2 L' F' D'
1734. 11.101 L' F' U2 R2 F2 R' F B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R F
1735. 12.616[OMFG I got sub-13 with Green] R' U B' D' B2 L U2 L D L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2
1736. 12.326 U B2 D2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R U' R2 B' L B' R F' U' R
1737. 12.442 U2 R U' L U2 D2 B R F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 D R'
1738. 11.490 R D2 L2 B L F2 U R2 F2 L2 F U2 F' B2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' R'
1739. 12.238 F R2 F R2 F R2 U B2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 R' B' L'



Now I can start learning Cross+1 (I've been dodging it for so long and it's come to haunt me now), OLL recognition (there's a few I cant instantly recognise and mistake for others), and work on getting a better cube. To be honest i dont think it's possible to get sub-10 without Cross+1 and good lookahead. My lookahead is fairly good, it's not something I learnt I just developed it, if I try to focus on the next pair while I'm doing my current one, I end up solving so slowly. Most times, I just do without thinking, that's why for most of my solves I always solve the FR pair first since it's the first thing I see, so I still have to work on that. Maybe i'll learn advanced F2L too. Maybe colour neutrality?



Ao25 , 50 and 100 PB

Slice-Flip-Slice until your hands bleed.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-26
avg of 12: 1:53.078

Time List:
611. 1:57.003
612. 1:57.865
613. 1:55.262
614. 1:56.962[Somehow I messed up cross]
615. 2:02.592
616. 1:49.415
617. 1:58.830
618. 1:47.342
619. 1:49.068
620. 1:45.465
621. 1:43.221
622. 1:53.569


----------



## Timona (Apr 27, 2022)

Maybe I should learn Pyraminx, I'm pretty sure if I learnt Square-1 i would be able to solve it in less than 30.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 27, 2022)

0 corner cases are hard to recog though


----------



## Timona (Apr 27, 2022)

7TPS, damn

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-27
single: 9.573

Time List:
1762. 9.573 D' R' F2 L' U2 D F2 L' R2 F D2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' L'

y2 // inspection
L D' R' U' R' F // cross
U2 R U R' F U F' // 1st pair
y U2 L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R' f R' f' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL

67STM / 9.573sec =*7TPS*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 27, 2022)

がんばってね。


----------



## Timona (Apr 27, 2022)

omfg cross+1 is so hard i wanna cry, how tf do you do this @bulkocuber


----------



## bulkocuber (Apr 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> omfg cross+1 is so hard i wanna cry, how tf do you do this @bulkocuber


My method: I always forget to do it


But why me? I don't usually plan cross+1, I only do deliberate practice when I'm not improving, and I'm focusing on look-ahead anyway


----------



## Timona (Apr 27, 2022)

Damn, that's a lot of rotations

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-27
single: 9.835

Time List:
1823. 9.835 F U' F2 R F2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R U' F R' B F2 R2 D' R2

y z2 // inspection
L2 D l U' (l' R') D' // cross
y U' R U' R' U' L' U L // 1st & 2nd pairs
y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL

52STM / 9.835sec =5.29TPS

Almost sub-1:50, just a lot of bad solves

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-28
avg of 12: 1:50.385

Time List:
1. 1:40.601 
2. 1:40.453 
3. 1:57.946
4. 1:53.493
5. 2:00.341 
6. 1:38.764[Could have done VLS to skip OLL, almost PB]
7. (2:04.403)
8. 1:44.073
9. (1:38.718)
10. 2:00.820
11. 1:47.259
12. 2:00.102


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Almost sub-1:50, just a lot of bad solves
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-28
> avg of 12: 1:50.385
> ...


Is this 5x5?


Filipe Teixeira said:


> がんばってね。


Wait Filipe you speak Japanese????


----------



## Timona (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Is this 5x5?


yeah


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Is this 5x5?
> 
> Wait Filipe you speak Japanese????


I'm learning


----------



## Timona (Apr 28, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-28
single: 9.08

Time List:
2. 9.08 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' F' R' F' R' F' L2 R B'

y z2 // inspection
D2 R B2 U2 F' U R' F R // xcross
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R' F R F' R U2 R' // VLS into PLL Skip, basically LL skip

33STM / 9.08sec =3.63TPS

Ao12 PB!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-28
avg of 12: *11.45*

Time List:
1. 11.67 U2 B U2 R' F2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 F' R' U F' L' D2 U'
2. (9.08) D B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' F' R' F' R' F' L2 R B'
3. 12.47 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 L U2 R B' R2 U R2
4. 12.52 F L' B2 U F U B2 L D R2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R B2 R L
5. 11.83 F' R D2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 B F' L' F' R' D' B2 D B'
6. (13.01) B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L U2 B2 R F' U R' F2 U' R2 B' F2
7. 11.86 R' F' D2 F' L' F B R B2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U D
8. 10.28[Almost a 9, stumbled during PLL] B R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 R2 B U L R2 U' R U B L' B2 U
9. 11.29 L U B' U R' F2 D2 B' D L F2 L' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2
10. 10.62[PLL Skip] U' F L' B L B2 D' F B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' D2
11. 10.26[OMG 3 counting 10s?] U' R' U2 R' F2 L U2 L' D2 R' F2 D' F U F2 U2 R B2 F' U'
12. 11.65 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 U' F' D' B' U F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 29, 2022)

fast.


----------



## Timona (Apr 29, 2022)

I haven't learnt anything new, i'm just spamming TPS and trying to improve lookahead

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-29
avg of 5: 11.34

Time List:
1. 11.28 R2 F' R L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 D' R2 U' R'
2. (12.78) B U' B' U F R' U D2 R2 D2 B D2 B' U2 B2 U2 F R2 B2 L D'
3. (10.71) R B2 L' D2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R' F' D2 L F' R B2 D' L2 R
4. 11.00 U' F' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U' B' R U2 L B F2 U'
5. 11.75 U2 F L F' U B D' L D2 L B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' R'

This week's ao100 is for 5x5 this time. I broke all my current PBs asides from Mo3 and Ao5, so that's good. I'm going back home tomorrow so I'll finally have my 4x4 after 2 weeks (I was at my uncle's place). Sub-50 maybe?



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 8



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-29
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: *1:33.53*
worst: 2:10.78

mean of 3
current: 1:50.64 (σ = 4.23)
best: 1:43.44 (σ = 6.27)

avg of 5
current: 1:54.39 (σ = 5.50)
best: 1:46.07 (σ = 3.00)

avg of 12
current: 1:54.94 (σ = 5.43)
best: *1:47.75* (σ = 5.13)

avg of 25
current: 1:53.95 (σ = 4.55)
best: *1:48.27* (σ = 4.59)

avg of 50
current: 1:54.06 (σ = 4.98)
best: *1:50.28* (σ = 4.64)

avg of 100
current: 1:52.21 (σ = 5.18)
best: *1:52.21* (σ = 5.18)

Average: 1:52.21 (σ = 5.18)
Mean: 1:52.21

Time List:
1. 1:40.87 Lw' Bw Uw' B2 L' Uw U' Dw' L U' D Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw Rw' L Uw2 B' Bw' R U' Lw2 D' Uw2 R2 U2 Dw2 B' D2 U' B' Uw F Bw' Dw Uw' B2 Lw' B2 R2 B Uw' Bw2 D U2 Bw B' Rw2 Lw D2 F' Fw' D U2 Bw2 B2 D' R B'
2. 1:38.86[COLL] L' Lw D Fw' Lw' B2 Fw' F' Lw2 Dw' B2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 L' Dw2 Rw' Bw L Uw B2 Dw' Uw Lw Fw D' B' D2 Lw2 D' Uw' F D' Uw2 F B Lw U2 Dw' B2 L' Rw2 R' D' F R' Fw2 R Bw U2 L2 Rw2 Lw D2 Rw2 Lw' R' B' R
3. 1:50.58 Dw Uw D2 Fw2 Bw2 D2 U Rw2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 F B' Lw2 Rw2 D L B' Rw R U' Dw2 D' Fw2 Uw' U Rw2 L Uw' U' Dw' B2 L2 R' D Lw2 B L R2 F Lw D Rw' F' Dw' D2 L' D U2 Rw2 Dw' R Rw' Lw2 F2 Lw U
4. 1:52.34 Bw2 Dw' R' D L2 Dw2 U' Fw' B' D2 B' F2 Dw B Lw' R Dw' F2 Fw Lw2 U' R2 U' R2 Fw Bw2 F L2 D U' F' Bw2 Dw' D' Uw2 U Bw2 D2 L2 F L R2 Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 Dw' U' B2 Bw R' B' Lw' U' Fw Rw2 L Fw
5. 1:54.27 Uw2 Fw' L' F2 L2 Lw B' Fw2 Dw F' R B' Uw' L2 Lw' D U' B2 Dw Rw B2 Rw' R' L Dw Uw B' L' U' D2 Uw B U' Dw Rw2 Dw Lw' B F2 Dw2 Lw Fw' L Fw2 Uw' Dw R2 Uw' Bw' Uw Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw' Rw B R2 Dw2 Rw Uw
6. 1:46.04 B' Rw' L D2 L' U2 Fw' Lw2 U' Bw Lw2 Bw2 U Lw U' Bw' L Bw2 Lw2 L2 Bw' Dw L2 Dw2 D2 U Lw' F2 D2 Bw' R' F2 L' D2 Dw Fw' Uw' Bw2 Fw' U2 Rw F L Rw Fw2 Bw Rw R' Uw' U Fw2 F' Rw' Bw' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw' R F
7. 1:54.23 B2 D B Bw' Lw Rw F2 Fw L F' L2 Dw D R' B Lw' Uw2 B Lw' Fw2 Lw' Bw2 D' L F2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 D U Lw Rw Dw B2 D L Dw2 L2 R F B' Uw2 D F Rw' U Dw R' Fw2 Bw' D' U' B2 Fw' F Lw' Dw R2 U D2
8. 1:40.94 L R2 U2 B' Uw2 Lw' F L2 Rw R2 Uw2 F Lw' Uw Fw Dw' B' Fw Dw2 Fw' Dw' B2 F2 L' B U2 Fw Uw Fw Dw' Rw' R Bw2 Rw2 Fw U' Bw Lw2 F' Lw' Bw L Dw2 Bw Fw2 L' Dw' F Dw U2 Uw Bw' R' Rw' Fw U2 Uw' B2 Bw Dw
9. 1:55.38 Dw2 F D2 Uw2 R' U Fw2 B2 Lw2 Dw F2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 B' Bw2 D' Bw2 Fw2 D L' U Bw2 D Bw2 L' Uw2 Bw' Rw Uw' R Bw' R2 L' Uw U2 L2 U2 L' Uw' B2 Uw D2 Lw Fw' U2 Dw2 Fw2 L' R2 Rw' Uw2 Rw B' L2 D2 R' Lw2 D2 U2
10. 1:42.64 Bw' Lw' Rw R' D2 Rw2 Uw Lw R Uw2 Bw2 L' Fw' Rw2 U D2 B2 F D Lw' Fw U2 R' B2 Dw' F2 Lw' D2 Lw R2 D Bw2 Lw Fw' Rw Bw' F' U R' Bw' L2 R Rw F' Dw2 Uw' Bw' B Rw' R Fw D' Rw D2 Fw2 R Uw' D' U Bw
11. 1:47.37 D' U2 R2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' U Dw2 R' Dw' R B2 U2 Dw' Rw U' Fw' Rw L D2 Uw L' D R2 D F' Uw' Fw L2 R' Fw' R F' Uw2 L2 R Rw Bw R Lw Dw' Uw Rw2 Dw L Bw' Rw' Fw2 Bw2 F Dw D' L R' Fw' L' D Dw Fw'
12. 1:48.20 F U Dw2 R' Rw2 Dw' Lw B' U2 Rw' Uw Fw Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw' Dw2 F Uw D' R' Dw2 R' Dw L' Rw2 D' Uw R D2 Uw Dw' Lw2 Bw' B2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw L2 F' D Dw2 F R' Uw' Fw2 F2 D Uw2 Bw2 U Uw2 D' R F' Bw Lw Rw Bw Lw
13. 1:50.05 Rw Fw' Uw Fw D' Uw' B2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw U' Dw2 Bw' L' Dw2 Lw U2 D2 Bw Lw Dw R2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 Bw' Uw D Bw2 L2 F B' Dw' F' Uw B' Dw' D L' D2 Bw Rw2 U Bw' F2 Uw L Bw' Fw U2 L Rw D R Fw' Uw2 B' Lw L' B
14. 1:51.42 Lw2 L2 U' Rw R L' Lw2 D Uw' U2 Lw Bw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 R Fw2 D2 Lw L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 L U F' L2 F' D Bw' F D Uw2 Bw Rw Fw B2 Bw U2 Lw2 L2 F2 Dw2 Fw2 B2 L2 D' Uw' L Lw2 D Uw2 Dw2 Lw R' B2 Lw2 Rw Fw' Dw2
15. *1:33.53* Dw2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 Dw2 U2 D2 Fw B' D U' Bw2 Dw2 D L2 Uw' R' Uw2 R D' Dw' F2 B Rw' U R Lw2 D B F2 U2 Uw' Rw' D2 U Fw Rw R2 Bw Lw' F2 Dw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' B L' B2 U' D Dw L Rw' Lw'
16. 1:51.74 Fw F2 U2 Bw2 B' L' Fw2 Uw Fw2 R' L' Uw Rw2 Dw B' L D' Rw2 F2 Bw' Rw L2 Uw2 B2 D2 L2 Bw' R L Uw B2 Uw R2 Bw F' U L Fw D2 Uw' Lw2 Fw2 F2 Bw' R' Rw' B2 F' Uw F Uw' Dw F' Dw2 L2 R2 Lw Rw Fw' Uw2
17. 1:48.07 D' Rw' L2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw' U Uw L2 Uw R' Rw Lw' D2 F' Bw2 Dw2 B Bw L' R Dw Bw' D2 Uw' Fw D2 F D' B D2 Fw' Dw D Fw' B2 Dw' Rw Uw' Lw2 D' B Rw' Uw2 D' U2 L Bw2 Uw Lw' Fw2 Rw D Dw' Bw Rw U'
18. 2:03.29 U Bw2 Rw L F2 Fw' Bw2 L U2 Uw' R B' Dw' L' Bw Uw Dw' Rw U2 R2 Dw' B' L2 Bw2 D Rw2 Uw Dw2 F Uw2 F2 B2 R Uw Rw2 R B Uw2 Fw Dw' Uw' D' U' B R' Uw F2 Uw F2 Lw' L Dw' U2 B U' L U Dw R U'
19. 1:43.81 R' F Fw' D B Bw F R' L' Uw2 B' Rw Dw2 Fw' B2 D U2 Lw2 Bw2 B' Lw2 Bw Lw' Bw B Lw' U' D' F' Bw Rw' Fw Rw' Bw' L2 Bw2 F' U R' D2 F B Lw' F2 Dw2 D Uw F2 U' L' B' Lw' Uw2 B2 Bw' R2 D2 Lw Fw U
20. 1:50.74 Dw2 Rw' F' U2 Uw' Fw Bw D2 R2 Rw2 B' R2 D2 B' F2 D Rw L' Uw L2 B' Dw2 Lw' Bw U2 B R' Uw R2 Lw' Bw2 L' Bw Fw Dw Lw L B L Uw B2 Lw2 U' Fw Dw2 Rw2 B2 L F L' Lw' R' F Lw' F' Uw2 U' B2 D' L'
21. 1:59.60 B' R2 D2 Fw Lw Bw B Uw' D' F' Uw' U R' D' Lw' B Fw2 F' R' B' Fw R2 B2 F2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 U' Lw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw U2 R' F' Uw B' F2 Fw Rw2 B' Bw2 L U2 D2 B Uw F' R' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw2 D' U B2 Dw' B'
22. 1:49.39 R2 Rw2 U2 L' Dw' R' B' D Fw Rw' L' U' Bw' F2 Lw' D' R2 F2 Uw2 R' Fw' L' B2 U2 Dw2 L' Fw Lw2 Bw R' U Fw' U' L2 D' L2 Dw Fw2 F2 U' Bw R Dw' R Rw B' Dw' Rw' B2 U2 Fw Dw U2 Uw L Rw U2 Rw Uw2 Fw
23. 1:45.88 Dw Fw' R' Lw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U' Fw R' Bw2 Dw Rw2 F2 D2 Bw R' B2 U B2 L' Rw' Bw L2 U' Bw R' D Uw R Uw Rw' D' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 L2 D Rw' B' F2 Fw Bw' Dw F Uw' F2 R' F' L' Fw' Uw B2 Dw Rw' D' B2 Rw2 U2
24. 1:49.85 U2 B' R2 Uw Dw2 R U' Dw' L' F2 U' D Rw2 L2 D2 L R D' Lw' Dw R' Fw2 Uw L Fw' Rw2 Dw R2 F2 Rw' U' Fw2 L' Rw' Lw D2 R' U2 Bw' R2 U Fw Rw2 L Uw2 Fw Uw Bw2 U L' Uw' Lw Bw' L2 Lw2 Uw R2 Rw2 F Dw
25. 1:39.89[PLL skip] Rw B F Bw' L2 Rw' Uw' U' L2 B2 D' U' Lw Bw' Fw' Uw B Fw' L2 Uw B2 U2 Rw Dw U2 Lw' Dw Uw' U2 Fw2 D Dw' L2 U R Rw' Bw F Uw' Bw2 L R2 D2 L Uw2 B Bw2 L' U2 Bw R F' Lw2 Bw' Uw Dw' L2 Dw' F Rw'
26. 1:52.06 Dw' R' Uw B2 Lw2 L' Bw2 F D2 Fw Rw Fw2 Dw' Lw' R' U' R2 Uw2 F U L' Rw2 Fw Uw' Bw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Lw2 F2 U' L' F Lw2 F U' L2 F2 Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Lw Uw' D2 Dw' Lw2 Uw Bw Dw2 Bw F' Rw'
27. 1:50.98 Bw' F2 Uw Rw Uw2 Bw' Rw Bw' Lw2 L' R Bw B' Lw R L2 Fw R B2 Uw' D' Bw D B2 L F2 Dw' Fw B2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' Dw L U2 F R' Lw2 Fw' B2 Rw' L2 F U2 Rw Lw2 D B' Fw Dw' U Fw' L' Bw Rw2 B Dw
28. 1:54.23 Fw R B2 Lw Uw' Bw2 U' Rw' Dw' B2 Lw' R' D2 U' Fw' U' L' U' Dw' Bw2 Fw R Fw2 R2 Lw L2 U2 D R2 Lw' B2 Fw2 Bw Rw2 R' D F2 Rw2 D2 Bw Dw B R D L2 F' Fw Dw2 Bw' Fw' F2 L2 U Lw2 Fw Bw' L D2 R' U
29. 1:43.45 U2 Fw' D' B2 F Fw Bw Dw' L D Dw' U2 R' U2 Bw Uw Fw2 D R Uw U R Fw2 R' Uw F2 Fw L' D2 B2 Lw U L2 B' Lw Bw2 B U' Uw' F2 D' R' B' F2 Dw2 B R2 Fw L2 Lw Uw' L' F2 Fw D Fw' Dw2 U L' Bw2
30. 1:47.66 Uw U R D Rw Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Dw2 U' Lw' D2 Dw Rw U Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Lw U2 Dw D' R' Rw2 Dw2 L2 Dw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 L B' Lw U Uw B2 Lw2 D' Fw' Bw L' Lw' Uw Fw2 Lw Uw R' Rw Fw' B' L R Lw'
31. 1:54.42 U' Rw' F2 R2 U Lw' Rw' D2 Rw' Uw2 L Uw2 U2 R' Bw R F' Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' F' Lw Bw' Rw' Dw' U' Uw' L2 D' B2 Fw2 D' Uw Fw F2 Rw2 Lw F' Dw' D2 Fw R2 Bw2 F' U' Lw2 Uw' F2 Dw2 B L' B2 R' Lw2 L F2 B' L' Fw
32. 1:52.98 Lw' Rw F Uw2 D2 R2 Fw2 Bw2 Dw Fw' Dw U Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw B2 U' B2 L' F' Uw2 L2 Uw U2 B2 Dw D Lw' Rw' F Lw2 Rw U L Dw2 F' Fw2 Bw Dw U' D B' U' Bw2 Uw D L' Dw2 F2 B' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 Rw D2 B'
33. 2:00.01 F' Rw' F Lw2 D Fw2 Dw' B Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 B2 L' Dw' L' Rw Fw' Bw2 F B' Rw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 D Rw2 R Uw' L' Uw Fw' Uw' L2 F2 U2 Uw Rw' D Lw2 F R2 F2 Lw U2 Uw' F' L Dw2 B2 L2 Dw' D' U' R Lw2
34. 1:55.50 F' U D Dw2 L U' Uw' Rw Lw' Uw2 B2 Uw' Bw Dw' R2 Rw U' F' Uw2 U D B' Dw' Uw U F2 R Lw2 L B' F U' D2 Fw' D2 Lw' F' L D2 B Rw2 Bw R2 Bw' D2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 U Lw' Bw' B2 Rw U' Lw' Bw Fw2 B D
35. 1:53.48 U2 L Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw' U Bw2 L Dw2 Lw R2 D' R' U2 Fw Rw Fw Dw R Lw L Rw2 F Fw Bw2 R D2 R' Rw2 B2 F' Rw Uw L2 B2 F' R2 Lw F D2 Dw' U2 Uw L' R2 Fw' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 B2 U B' F2 Uw' Dw B2 Uw Bw2 F'
36. 1:39.25 B' Dw2 R2 Rw' Bw' Dw' B Fw2 Bw' U Dw' Bw Fw D L2 U Dw Lw Dw' F' L' Dw2 U D' B' R' Bw2 B' F Rw Fw F U2 D' Uw' Dw2 L2 U2 L' Fw2 L R2 Fw' Rw2 U Fw' Lw' F U Lw2 Bw' Uw Bw F Lw Rw2 B' Lw2 F Fw
37. 1:55.86 F2 U Bw2 L' Lw B' Uw' D' F Dw F2 Bw R2 D' U2 F' L Bw' Rw' Uw R Lw2 Rw2 U2 Lw' U2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw2 D2 Bw' Uw Fw2 Dw2 Rw' U2 Dw' Fw' U' L Fw' Rw2 Dw2 L Rw D Dw L2 U' Uw F2 Bw' Dw Fw F2 R Lw' U L' Uw'
38. 1:53.43 F B' Dw U Fw2 Uw U L' D' Bw2 F B U2 Dw' Rw B Fw' Dw' D B U Uw2 B' R L2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw B' L2 U2 Lw U Dw Lw R' Uw U' F Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw B' Dw2 U' F2 Lw2 F R2 Fw' R2 L' B' Bw Uw2 Lw' U' Fw' Dw2
39. 1:47.79 B F D' Uw' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 F' D2 Uw' R' Lw Bw2 Uw' R U' R2 L2 F Fw Bw U R' Rw2 D Fw B' Rw2 R' L2 Dw R2 Uw R' Bw R B F' Lw B2 Fw Lw L2 U' D' F2 Lw' Rw Uw2 D2 B Lw Dw' F Dw2 L' Fw' Rw Lw2 U2
40. 1:59.16 B Fw' F2 U' D F2 R U Lw2 Bw' Lw2 B2 U' L' F2 Fw Bw2 L U' Bw' Dw' U B Uw Dw' D' Bw2 Uw' R2 L' Rw' B2 Bw2 F' D' Dw R Rw B' D2 B Rw2 U2 B Bw F2 Fw Dw U L' Rw' D2 Dw2 R2 Lw' D L' B Rw' F
41. 1:50.28 R Dw' B' R' Fw' B' R2 F' Bw Uw' D Bw' D' B' U' Bw F D Lw U' Fw Uw2 Lw R2 D B' Fw' R' F' Fw Uw Bw F2 Rw2 Uw' B' Uw' Bw2 D2 Bw' F' U2 Bw2 R' B2 Rw R2 Fw L2 Dw2 Lw' F D2 U2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 D' Uw
42. 1:54.15 Uw2 U2 Dw Rw' R' F' Uw' L U F2 Uw2 L B' U L2 Lw' Bw2 R' Dw L F2 Uw2 L Dw2 R L2 U R Uw2 L2 D' Fw Uw' B2 Lw2 Rw' L B2 D B2 D2 R2 Bw' Lw Uw' Fw Bw2 Rw U2 L' D2 L Fw2 D' Fw' Dw' Bw' U2 F2 B
43. 2:03.95 Fw R' Rw L2 Lw B2 Bw' Fw2 F D' Uw R Bw2 D Fw2 U2 B Rw2 Dw2 F B' Uw2 Bw2 B' Dw2 U2 Rw' Lw2 L' R Uw Bw Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 L2 R Fw' U Bw' L' Uw R2 Fw2 Dw Fw' R2 F2 D2 F' Dw2 Bw D' R' Lw2 B2 Lw R U2
44. 1:52.79 Lw' B2 F' Bw' U F L2 Rw D Lw' D2 Lw2 Dw' B' F2 Uw2 R Uw2 F R' B2 L Rw' Uw' U' R2 D Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B' L' Lw2 Dw Lw U' Lw Dw D Fw2 L' Bw' Uw' Fw2 D F' R' Rw Lw' Uw' Dw' Bw' Fw' U Lw Uw F' Dw Fw' L
45. 1:46.94 Lw2 Bw B2 U' L' Rw Lw2 D R U R' F2 L Rw2 Lw' B' Uw2 F Lw' B' R2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw R U' D F' Dw2 Rw' D' Bw2 Lw' R2 F2 Bw D2 R D' Fw D2 Fw' B' L' Lw' Fw2 L' U2 Uw B Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' U2 Bw2 Dw'
46. 1:47.09 F' D Rw2 R2 Fw2 Bw Rw Bw' R' Uw U' L' Dw' L D2 Lw L U' Dw2 R2 D U2 Bw2 Fw' U2 L' B' Fw Dw2 Rw' Dw' D F2 Bw' D U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R' F2 B Rw2 Lw2 F Rw2 Fw B' Bw Rw' L Fw U' R2 D2 L U B2 Uw2 Rw
47. 1:50.77 Dw2 U2 Rw' R' Lw2 L Uw Lw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 U' D2 Bw2 U R' D U R' Lw U2 Rw Bw Uw L2 Lw Fw' R' U R2 B2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Fw D Rw' Lw2 Bw Lw' Fw' D B2 Bw' Dw' R Lw' Bw' Lw F U2 Dw' B2 L Bw Dw D' F Dw2
48. 1:55.08 Bw B2 Lw2 Dw' D F2 Uw' Bw2 D' R U' F' Rw' R2 Bw2 Lw L' F Lw Fw' F2 Rw2 D B' F D' Dw' U2 Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' D2 F L2 R Bw' D F Rw' B Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw' R Fw' L' Rw2 F' B L' Bw Dw' Rw R' U' Uw' Dw D'
49. 1:56.56 L2 B' Fw2 R' Rw U' Lw2 L2 U Bw' Uw2 Dw2 U' R2 Lw L' Fw2 D Fw2 Bw D F U D2 Rw L2 Lw2 Fw F B Bw2 Dw' F' Dw F Dw Fw' Dw' D' B Bw2 Uw' Lw Fw' B' Rw Uw2 F Uw2 F2 Lw2 R' B Rw2 L' B' Uw' Fw2 Lw B2
50. 1:47.86 Rw Uw2 F2 Fw Bw2 U F L Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L Fw Bw2 R Uw R2 Uw2 B Dw2 Uw Bw' Lw2 B Uw' R' Fw Rw2 Bw' D Bw' Rw' F' Dw2 Bw' F2 Fw R2 Uw' Lw2 B2 R' F B' R' Fw Uw' R B' Rw2 Fw' L2 R' Uw' R Dw' D R' Uw'
51. 1:50.44 Bw2 Dw2 R Bw2 L F' D2 F2 B2 Bw' Uw' F2 U' B' Rw' L U' Uw' Dw' Rw B' F' L' Lw2 Dw U2 Fw B2 F2 L' Uw2 B L2 Uw' Lw' Dw Bw' Lw2 L2 D' Bw2 F2 R2 D' U2 B' U' Rw Fw R D2 B2 D2 F Fw' R' Lw2 Rw' D Rw
52. 1:36.73 Bw2 Dw2 F2 D' Dw Rw2 R2 U Dw2 F2 Lw F' B2 D' Rw R2 L2 Bw L' D2 U Dw L' Lw2 D2 F' Dw' Uw' F' B2 L' U2 B2 Fw' Bw F Uw2 U2 Bw' B' D' L2 U' Uw2 Lw' R Dw2 Lw2 Dw' F Lw' U2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 R Dw R L
53. 1:52.72 F2 Rw' Uw2 D2 Dw' L U2 F B Bw' Lw' U' D' Fw Bw2 Rw' U B Lw' F2 L Fw2 Rw Bw' U2 L2 R' Bw2 Fw2 F2 D' R2 D Bw2 R D' B2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Rw' R' Dw' Uw Bw' B2 R' D' Dw F' L2 D U Uw' F' L Dw' Lw2 Uw Lw
54. 1:42.26 L F Dw2 Bw2 R' L2 Fw' Dw' D L' Fw' L U2 L2 Rw F Lw' L F2 Dw' D2 Lw Fw' Dw Bw L' Fw L' Dw L' F Rw' R Bw' Rw F Uw2 U2 L2 Uw2 Bw' B2 Lw F2 Fw2 B Uw Rw' F' L2 Dw' D' Bw' F2 Fw' R U2 D2 Lw R'
55. 1:49.08 F' L2 R D Dw2 Lw Uw U2 Bw' U' D' Rw2 Lw2 Bw D2 Dw2 Lw' Fw2 L Rw' F' Lw Bw2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 B2 F Rw Fw2 Dw2 R' Dw Fw D' Uw F' Dw Bw' D Lw Uw2 F' B2 Uw' U F2 Lw2 Fw D2 B' Uw2 Rw' F Dw B Rw2 L2 F' R2
56. 1:51.11 F' Bw' D2 L' R' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 R' Uw' B' R' U Fw F2 D' R2 Rw' L Bw Dw' Rw Uw2 Dw' Rw' Bw F2 Fw2 Dw' R Rw2 Uw Lw Rw2 Fw2 D2 L' Dw2 R U' B2 L' D2 L2 Rw' Fw' Dw' Fw U B2 Bw L' B2 Rw2 Dw L Lw Bw2 Uw
57. 1:50.13 Dw R' Rw Bw Rw2 Uw2 R2 Lw2 D' Fw Bw2 R F' L2 D2 Lw2 Fw F' Uw' D Dw' Lw' D2 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw Lw Dw2 Uw U Rw R' D' F L' D' R L2 Lw' Rw D2 Dw Lw D2 R' F B2 Dw' Fw Rw2 B Uw2 Fw' Bw F B' Dw Rw2
58. 1:57.18 Lw2 Fw R L F' U D B' Dw' Rw' R Dw' Uw' F Rw' R F2 Rw' Bw' Rw' L R' B' Lw' D' R2 D2 Rw2 U D' Bw2 Uw2 D Fw2 Dw2 D2 B' D Bw2 R2 Lw D Uw Bw Lw2 L' Bw2 L Dw2 R U' D B' Lw2 U Fw2 Uw U2 F' B2
59. 1:52.41 Dw F2 D Uw Dw2 Rw' R D L2 Rw2 F' Dw' L U Lw2 B' L U Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw' L Lw2 Bw2 B' Dw Lw' R' Dw2 F' Bw2 Lw' L2 Dw U' B2 Bw' Uw Lw2 Rw' B F L' D L' D Lw Dw' Fw2 Dw' B U2 B Uw2 Fw U
60. 2:04.62 Rw2 R2 Uw' F R Lw' Rw' D' B' R' L' Dw' U' F Dw R2 Bw Uw B Lw2 D F' Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Lw' L2 D Uw2 Lw F2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 F2 Lw Dw' L Rw2 Dw2 R Fw L2 Uw L Uw2 Dw' R Dw2 U' F2 Bw Dw2 Lw Uw Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Lw2
61. 1:59.01[barely] Bw' Dw2 R' Dw2 Rw2 B' U Rw Uw' L2 Rw2 Lw Fw Dw2 U' L2 Rw Lw D' R' Fw R' F2 Lw2 L' R' Uw2 B2 Uw' F' U Rw Uw2 R2 F Lw' Bw2 Dw F L' Lw2 Bw F B Fw L U D2 Bw' R' F2 Dw' L' Bw2 B Rw2 F R D2 Dw'
62. 1:55.34 F' Fw2 L Dw L' Dw B D F' Uw' F' D2 Bw L2 Fw B F Dw2 D2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' Uw U2 Rw Lw2 D Rw' D2 Rw L2 B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Bw Uw D Fw' U' F' D Bw D' L' Dw Rw2 Lw L Bw2 L2 U Dw Rw Dw2 U2 Uw Fw R' Fw'
63. 1:56.83 Rw' Lw Dw' U D' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 D' B F2 Fw R Uw' B Dw2 R D' Uw' Dw' Rw' D2 R2 L Fw2 Uw Rw2 L F L Rw2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 Uw' R L' Lw F2 L' Uw2 R Lw L2 Fw D Bw2 Fw2 D Lw' Fw' F2 B Lw F2 B2 U2 Dw'
64. 2:02.86 Rw' Uw2 D L' D2 Uw F Bw' D2 Lw2 B' D2 Bw D2 Dw Lw2 B Uw' R2 B Bw2 Rw L2 F Rw Bw' F2 Uw2 B D Uw Bw2 F2 R L' D Lw2 Uw Bw' Fw Uw' U Bw2 L2 B2 Dw F Uw' Dw2 D' L Fw' U Dw2 D Bw' Fw D' R' B
65. 1:58.81 F L Fw U Rw' F2 Lw' F' Dw U' Uw2 Lw R2 Rw L' U2 Lw' Fw' Rw2 B Lw' F U2 R Fw' Lw' F2 Uw' L2 U' Fw2 U2 L' Fw D F2 Dw' Fw U' Bw D' U' B R' Lw' F' D Bw Lw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw' B2 U R2 L U2 Rw2
66. 1:47.60 Lw Uw2 Dw' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw L Dw' Lw Fw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 Dw2 Uw B' D' Dw' L' R U2 L' R' U' Dw B D' Lw2 Bw' Rw D Fw' Lw2 U2 F D' L F' Lw2 B' Rw' F Dw2 B Fw' U2 B R' Fw' Uw' R Bw Dw' Lw' B2 L2 Uw R
67. 1:46.44 Rw B' Bw Uw' D2 U' Rw' Dw2 Rw2 F' L' Fw2 U2 F U' R' Lw2 Uw F Bw2 U2 F Dw Fw Uw2 Bw L2 U Lw2 Rw' R' F' Fw' U' R2 L2 Bw' F D2 B2 R' Dw Bw Fw U' F Dw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' F' U' L2 B Lw R U' Uw2 Lw2 Fw
68. 1:55.41 Bw Uw2 L Lw' Uw B' Bw' Uw' Fw' Dw2 F2 L' R2 U Bw U' Lw2 B2 D B' F2 Rw2 F2 B Uw2 B' U' F' Bw2 L2 R Rw2 U' Fw2 B F2 Uw U' B2 Rw' B' U' D' L U L' B F2 Rw2 Fw R2 Lw2 Rw U' Bw' Fw B2 Dw D2 Uw'
69. 2:10.58 R2 F Bw Uw' Lw2 B2 Rw2 D2 B2 Bw2 Dw' B2 D Fw' R' Fw Bw' D Rw L2 Fw2 Lw2 U R2 D2 Dw' Fw F' R Rw2 B Bw Rw2 Dw' U Lw' D Dw B' Rw Uw' Fw' R2 Uw Bw2 L' Uw2 R Rw2 D L Bw D2 Bw2 R2 Lw L2 B2 R Bw'
70. 1:53.02 D' B2 Dw R' U2 Rw L' Dw R' Dw B2 Bw' L2 Lw Uw' L' Lw B Bw L2 B Uw2 B Uw F2 R D' L D2 B F2 Dw Bw B U Dw' Lw' Uw Bw2 F2 B' R U2 Dw Bw2 R F B Dw U' Bw2 Fw2 Rw L' D F2 R' D Lw Dw2
71. 1:52.39 Lw2 L Bw Fw2 R2 D2 Rw D' R2 F' R2 Lw F2 Bw2 R2 B' D2 Dw B D' Uw2 L' Uw U' Lw2 Rw2 R' D2 Uw Rw2 Bw F R Rw Uw L F2 Uw Rw L' U' Uw B2 Fw D2 L' Lw2 R2 Fw' R Bw' Dw R' Fw2 Dw Lw' Dw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2
72. 1:52.41 Dw' Rw2 R2 B2 L F2 B2 Rw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 B' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw Rw Uw2 U2 Rw2 L2 Dw F' Dw F Lw F' Uw Rw2 R' Lw L' D' Uw Dw R2 Rw2 Lw2 B' Lw' L2 U' L2 Uw2 B' U' Bw Fw' Rw Uw' L Fw' Lw' Fw Uw2 R' Bw' Fw2 Uw'
73. 2:04.40 F Bw Lw2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw U' D2 Lw2 R2 B2 L' U' Rw2 Dw U2 Fw' B D Rw' Dw' Lw B Uw' Bw2 F Fw2 R' Lw' B2 Uw2 Lw2 D R' Lw' Uw' Dw2 Lw L' Fw2 Dw' Lw' D R' D2 Dw R F Fw2 Lw2 L2 U2 Bw' R' B' F Bw' L Dw
74. 1:59.37 Dw U' Uw L Lw' Rw' U2 Rw U D2 Bw Lw2 D2 R' Lw' L' B' Uw2 B2 Lw Dw' D2 Uw2 U' B' Lw2 B L' Fw' Dw Fw' Lw' Uw' R2 Fw Rw Uw2 U' D2 Fw' U' Rw' Bw B' L2 D2 Rw Bw Lw L' Dw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 R2 D' F2 R' F Dw2
75. 1:47.34 Lw' Uw F2 L2 R2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw' L Bw Fw' Dw2 Uw U2 F Fw' Uw D' Rw' Fw' Bw' R' D Lw Dw' L F D Lw Uw' U2 Lw2 R U Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' U Rw2 B Uw2 Lw' U R Rw2 Dw2 R2 D Fw2 Rw D' U Uw' Dw Rw2 D Dw'
76. 1:55.36 U D Lw' D2 Fw R' Fw2 Dw' R U B2 L Rw2 Bw D' L Lw2 Fw R F' Uw Lw' D B Lw L Uw U D' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw' D Dw' Lw' B2 Rw' Fw' F R' Rw2 L' Fw Uw L Rw2 Dw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' Rw' Uw B2 F2 Dw B' L' Bw'
77. 2:10.78[bruh] Uw' Dw' U2 D' Bw2 D' Rw' Uw2 Rw Lw Uw L' B2 Dw2 Bw B R2 D' Uw L' Dw B' Uw2 L Rw' R F' R Bw Lw2 Bw' B Fw Uw' Lw Uw' D Fw Dw2 R' D2 R L Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw Fw' U' Dw2 B2 Fw F' Bw' D2 R Fw R B' Lw2
78. 1:47.13 L Dw Rw' F' B Uw R' Lw Rw' Uw2 Bw B' R Fw2 R Rw' B' D2 R2 Rw2 Fw Lw2 B Uw Lw2 U' Rw2 Lw' Dw Lw Dw' L' Fw R2 D B R2 B' U2 B R2 Bw R B' L B' D2 Lw' U Bw' Rw Uw Fw B' F' R Bw2 F Uw2 U
79. 1:47.84 F' U2 D Dw' Uw Lw2 F2 B' Rw' Lw Dw U' R Dw2 L' B' D F2 U2 Dw' L Uw2 L2 R' Rw2 Dw' Bw F Rw2 F Rw2 Lw Fw' F U Dw' Rw Fw2 L2 Dw2 B' R' Lw D R Fw' Bw2 Lw' L Fw R' Dw D2 Bw2 R2 D' Bw2 Dw Rw' B2
80. 1:54.42 Uw Rw B U L2 Dw' Uw2 R2 Lw2 L' Fw2 L D Dw U2 Lw' Dw' Fw' Lw R Dw' Bw Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 F L2 Fw D Fw Rw Bw' F' Rw Bw D2 Lw L2 U Rw2 Lw' Dw2 U2 L Rw' Lw Bw2 U' Bw2 D' Bw' Uw' L Fw L D Uw' Bw Uw2 R'
81. 1:54.09 Dw' B L D Dw R' B2 Lw2 Rw' L' D R Lw Bw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' L' Rw' Fw' B' Bw' Rw U' D' Uw2 Lw Uw' Fw D2 Bw' U2 L D' B L D Bw' Lw L2 R D2 U Dw2 Uw' Rw' D' B Fw L Dw2 B D2 Dw' L2 U2 Lw' Rw2 Uw'
82. 1:54.78 Rw Lw B D' F' U2 Rw F2 D' Rw' D2 R Uw R Bw2 L R D' Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' R Fw2 Bw U' D' Lw' R' Fw' F' U Fw2 Bw Uw' Dw2 D' Lw2 Fw2 Bw U F' D2 Bw U2 D' R' F' Rw' U R' L Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw
83. 1:48.65 Rw2 Uw' R Lw Rw Uw F2 Rw' Lw L U' B' L' Lw' F' R B2 Uw Dw F' R2 Uw2 D' Lw2 F2 Bw' Lw2 Dw' U2 Lw2 U' Dw Fw2 L Fw' Rw Uw' Dw R F D2 F2 U' L' Bw Fw Rw' R2 Fw' L2 Uw' Lw2 B Uw' R' B Rw2 Lw L' R
84. 1:50.26 Uw2 B Uw2 F Bw2 U L B2 Fw Rw' Bw' D' F2 D' Fw' B' F R2 F2 Dw' Rw F' Dw Fw2 F2 Rw' L' Uw' B' L U Bw2 Fw' F Rw' Bw2 Fw' U' Bw Dw2 B U' D' Uw' F2 L2 U Lw F L2 B' F2 Lw2 L' Rw' Uw L2 B2 F' Lw
85. 1:53.77 D' U2 Lw2 Dw R' Lw F' R2 Dw2 L Lw B2 L2 B Lw2 L2 U Lw' Bw' U D' L Uw2 Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw Dw U2 Bw2 U Bw D2 F2 U Bw Dw' Fw L D R' Lw2 U Bw' L D2 Dw' U2 L2 F' Dw U B Uw' Rw2 R' L Lw' B2 R
86. 2:00.83 Lw' B2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw L' Dw2 F' Fw' Bw2 U Uw' R Rw Lw2 D Dw2 B D Bw' Dw' Bw2 F2 D2 Dw2 F2 R2 D' Lw2 Fw2 F' Bw' B Dw Lw2 L2 Dw Fw' Bw Rw' Dw L2 D2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' U' Dw2 Bw' L' Dw B2 Dw2 Fw' F' L D' Rw2 L
87. 1:51.59 F Bw B' Uw' Fw Dw Fw Bw' U Dw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 L2 Fw' L Rw F' Bw2 L' U Lw' Rw2 B' L' Dw' F2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 Dw2 D R' U' R L2 Fw' Bw2 B D F2 Rw' L Bw' Dw2 Fw U R' F' Bw' D2 Rw R' Uw2 D' Bw2 R2 D2 U2 Fw
88. 1:52.06 D Lw Bw' R2 Dw2 Bw' L2 U' Dw2 Uw' D' F2 Rw U' L' Uw' Dw2 Lw2 F' Fw2 Bw' R' Bw' L' R' U Rw' Dw2 B' D L B2 U F' Bw2 B L Uw2 R' Rw2 F' B2 Uw' Bw2 B F Rw2 R' Dw2 B' L2 U Uw2 Dw' B2 F Bw2 Lw2 B' Dw'
89. 1:58.10 B' R Bw Rw' L2 Dw2 L Lw2 U Lw2 Fw' Dw U Lw2 Rw' B Rw' F2 D2 Fw D2 R D' Uw' L2 Uw' L Rw2 Bw B2 L U' Lw2 L Bw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' R2 L' Dw' U2 Fw' U2 Bw2 B2 R L Uw' Dw Bw Lw2 Rw Fw' Bw Dw Uw
90. 2:04.29 Uw' Lw R2 B2 D U Rw Uw Dw' Bw2 D' Uw B U' B2 Lw R Dw2 B2 U' Dw' B U' Rw U2 R B' Bw' L U Dw B2 L B2 F2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 Lw2 U2 Uw' D' Bw' Rw' Dw' Uw D' B2 Lw U Rw2 Uw' B' R2 Rw Lw' L' Fw2 D' Fw'
91. 1:51.02 U' F' B2 Bw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 L2 Rw F Bw2 Rw' Fw D' Uw' R L' F2 Rw B' Rw2 Dw B2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw' R Dw Fw2 B F' L Bw L2 Dw L2 Lw B' Dw2 L Bw' D2 L' F2 Bw2 B' Uw Lw2 Dw Uw Bw' B L Lw Bw L' Rw B'
92. 1:43.04 D Dw2 Lw2 L2 Rw' D2 B' Fw' D' Uw2 Rw U2 L Rw2 Fw D' Uw2 Fw' F Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw Fw Uw' R' Uw2 B D L R2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw Bw' B Fw F2 R2 Uw F2 Lw' U2 F Fw2 U2 Uw2 F' L2 Fw2 D Lw Dw Lw F D' Bw Uw B
93. 2:03.03 U' B2 F U' F2 Uw2 L2 U' Bw' B2 R B2 Bw' U' Fw U2 D' Uw Fw2 L' Fw L Uw2 D F Lw2 Dw2 Uw U F' Rw' R Dw2 D2 L' Dw L Uw' B' R2 B F' Dw' D Rw R2 L' F' Fw' Bw' L' D' Uw2 Rw Uw' Lw2 D Lw R L
94. 1:52.92 R' Dw' U2 Rw' Bw Dw D2 Uw' F2 L R2 Lw Fw' U2 Dw' Bw2 R Fw Uw' Rw' B F Bw2 D2 Bw2 B Dw Bw2 U2 Bw2 U2 F Fw B2 L U' F2 Rw2 D' U L' F2 D F D2 L' Bw' Uw' Fw' Rw' Uw' Bw' D2 U Bw2 Rw' D' U' Uw' Fw2
95. 1:51.32 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 U' R B2 Dw2 Bw' Uw2 Dw2 R2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 L2 B2 Rw U Uw Lw' B2 Fw' Dw2 B Lw R L' U' D2 B2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Rw' Bw2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw F Uw U2 F Lw2 Bw Uw' Rw2 L2 Lw U2 Lw' R Fw Rw D' R2 D'
96. 1:59.25 U Fw U Lw Fw' F2 Lw2 R' B2 U Fw' Bw Rw' D2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 Rw D B2 L' Lw Dw2 L' Fw2 R Dw L' F B2 R2 Bw' Dw' F' Bw' L2 D Rw2 D Rw' Dw2 L Rw Bw' B Fw Dw' B Uw2 B R2 Bw Fw' R2 Dw2 D' U Uw R Rw2
97. 2:01.81 Fw' F Lw' Uw' B2 D L D2 Uw F L R Lw' U B Fw2 Rw' Uw B2 D Bw Rw' B2 F' Rw' Uw' Dw F' R' D' Fw2 B' Lw' R2 U2 R2 U' B' D' R' Bw' Rw2 U2 F L F' D' Dw' U2 Rw' R U Bw' F2 Dw Bw2 Uw' Bw2 U Dw
98. 1:55.51 D2 B Lw' L' R2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D2 L' Fw Bw2 Rw' L Fw' Uw2 B Lw Rw2 B2 Bw2 Dw D' U R2 U2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw2 Dw B' Rw U2 Fw L U' F Lw2 F Lw B2 Rw2 L D R' Lw2 D U' Bw Rw2 Uw' F U' Bw Fw2 R' Dw2 Fw' Rw'
99. 1:48.42 B2 F' R Uw L2 F' Bw Lw2 F Dw' Rw2 Lw D' Fw2 B2 R Dw' U2 L2 B' F2 L' Fw2 Uw' F Fw' Uw L' R2 Fw' Uw2 Dw2 Lw' Uw L2 F Bw' D2 U Uw Dw' R2 Fw D' Rw' D' Fw R' Uw' D' Bw R U2 Rw L' F' Fw2 Bw2 Lw' R2
100. 1:47.98 F Bw Lw L2 Fw B Uw2 B2 Uw2 L Rw F' B Fw2 Bw D2 F' B2 U' Uw B2 D2 Bw' Lw' Uw2 Rw B D2 Rw Lw U' R2 Rw' B Rw F' Rw F L2 Lw' Fw' R' Dw2 D Fw Dw Uw' R' B Bw2 Uw' B L2 Rw' D L2 Lw B Bw' U2



I totally forgot i was learning Mehta. I'm also going to change methods for OH


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

First 9 of the day

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-30
single: 9.42

Time List:
1965. 9.42 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D R2 U L2 R D2 U L' B R' D F R2 @2022-04-30 12:13:12

x2 y' // inspection
U R' F2 B' D F' D2 // cross
U R' F R F' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2 // PLL

56STM /9.42=5.94TPS

I got a 10 with VLS, downsolved it and got an 8

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-30
single: 10.54

Time List:
1971. 10.54 U2 B D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F U2 R' D' R2 D L @2022-04-30 12:31:06

z2 y'// inspection
R' F R2 y' F L F' // cross (This was the best cross i could come up with)
U R' F R2 U' R' U2 F' // 1st pair
R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R2' U R // 3rd pair
U' R U2 R' // Setup
F2 r U r' F U' R U R' // VLS
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U // PLL

56STM /10.54=5.31TPS


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

OH

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-04-30 (solving from 2022-04-30 21:07:26 to 2022-04-30 21:18:02)
avg of 12: 32.17

Time List:
1. (36.39) U2 B U' B2 R' U B F2 D2 B2 L' F2 B2 R F2 L' F2 U2 L' B @2022-04-30 21:07:26 
2. 33.88 U B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 R F' L2 U2 F D F2 U' B D' @2022-04-30 21:08:22 
3. 35.82 F' U' B U L2 F' R D' F L2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 @2022-04-30 21:09:14 
4. 34.76 R' B2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L R B' D U' F R' B R D L2 @2022-04-30 21:11:20 
5. 27.87 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B R2 D F' L2 D' L U B L D @2022-04-30 21:12:19 
6. 27.57 D2 B U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 D2 L D' F2 U' L B' F' R2 U2 @2022-04-30 21:13:02 
7. 28.64 F' B2 U2 L' F U' D2 B' L D' F2 B2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' @2022-04-30 21:13:47 
8. 36.23 D' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' L D2 B' D2 B R D' F' U @2022-04-30 21:14:33 
9. 34.76 D2 B' R D F R F2 U' F' U2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' @2022-04-30 21:15:33 
10. 32.14 R' F L B U L2 U D2 F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 L @2022-04-30 21:16:31 
11. (26.66) R2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B R' B L' B2 U' F' R' F' @2022-04-30 21:17:19 
12. 29.98 D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' U' B' F R2 B U' L' R' @2022-04-30 21:18:02

I'm thinking of learning YruRU for OH


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 30, 2022)

Wanna race to sub-1:10? I average around 1:35 right now and I feel like sub 1:10 is a reasonable goal.

you'll probably beat me at the rate your progressing *gulp*


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Wanna race to sub-1:10? I average around 1:35 right now and I feel like sub 1:10 is a reasonable goal.
> 
> you'll probably beat me at the rate your progressing *gulp*


Sure, let's do it


----------



## Timona (May 1, 2022)

My times are all over the place

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-01 (solving from 2022-05-01 11:50:47 to 2022-05-01 11:52:36)
avg of 5: 12.61

Time List:
1. (10.09) U2 L2 F U2 L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R' B L2 D2 L' B2 F D' F2 @2022-05-01 11:50:47 
2. (14.70) L2 B R2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 F' D B2 L2 R F D' U' B U' @2022-05-01 11:51:12 
3. 13.21 L F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L2 D2 B R2 D' B' L' U' R' B' R' F @2022-05-01 11:51:40 
4. 12.74 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D L D U2 L F2 D2 F R' D2 @2022-05-01 11:52:08 
5. 11.89 R U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B U' R U F U L D @2022-05-01 11:52:36


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> My times are all over the place
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-01 (solving from 2022-05-01 11:50:47 to 2022-05-01 11:52:36)
> avg of 5: 12.61
> ...


@tymona that's ok


----------



## Timona (May 1, 2022)

Just got home from my uncle's place, did a 4x4 Ao5, barely sub-1. I genuinely don't think I can improve *until* i get a new cube so maybe it's time to eventually get a new cube, I was trying to hit sub-50 and then get a new cube. I'm gonna stop timing solves for everything for now so I can focus on improvement all round.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-01 (solving from 2022-05-01 21:38:22 to 2022-05-01 21:47:30)
avg of 5: 58.40

Time List:
1. 1:00.74 B2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 B R2 U2 B L D' R' F R U2 R' U L F' Rw2 Fw2 L D2 U2 F Rw2 R2 Fw2 B2 L B2 D B Uw U2 B D' Fw Uw' B' D2 Rw2 Fw R' @2022-05-01 21:38:22 
2. 57.16 B R2 L' U' R D' B' L U2 R2 F' R2 F B2 U2 F2 B L2 D2 Uw2 F' D2 Fw2 D B' Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' U' Rw' D' L Fw2 Uw' Fw L' Uw Rw' L F @2022-05-01 21:42:41 
3. (56.23) L2 D2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L' F2 D' L2 U2 F' R2 U R2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F' B2 U' D2 Fw2 D Fw2 B Rw R D B U Rw' Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw L2 @2022-05-01 21:44:17 
4. 57.29 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' U' L2 D' B' L' R F' D Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 B' U2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' F2 R Uw' F2 L2 F R Rw D2 Fw' U R2 D' Rw' @2022-05-01 21:45:47 
5. (1:01.22) D2 B R2 F' U2 F R2 B' L2 F' U2 F U L B R' D2 F' U' B2 R2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 F' D Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 F2 D Fw2 L B' Rw' B F' Rw Fw D R2 Fw Rw Uw2 D2 @2022-05-01 21:47:30


----------



## Timona (May 2, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> He would hold the FMC NR if he did an attempt.


Yesterday I saw this post and I went to check and apparently, no one has ever done FMC in my country
So I could even drop a 50 move CFOP solve and get NR

I know I said I was gonna stop timing but come on, look at this scramble

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-02
single: 7.81

Time List:
4. 7.81 U D' B' D2 L U2 R' F' R B2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L D2 @2022-05-02 15:24:49


----------



## Timona (May 4, 2022)

Bruh

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-04
single: 1.536

Time List:
437. 1.536 F R' U R2 U' R U R U' @2022-05-04 18:10:44

z' y
U R' U' F R U R' U' F' U

10STM / 1.536sec =6.51TPS


----------



## Timona (May 5, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-05
avg of 12: 5.238

Time List:
1. 5.491 F' R U R U2 F' R F2 R 
2. 4.698 R F' R F2 U' F U' F2 R' 
3. 5.743 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 F' R2 
4. 6.058 F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F U' F2 
5. 5.543 U' F' U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 
6. 3.319 F2 U' R U2 R F2 R' U2 R' 
7. (7.849) U2 F U' F2 R F' R' F R 
8. 5.196 F U2 F' R U' F R2 F R2 U2 
9. 5.313 U2 F2 U F U2 R' U F' R 
10. (2.882) U' F U' R' F U' F R2 F' 
11. 6.244 F U R' U2 F' R' U' F2 U' F2 
12. 4.775 F' U2 F R F' R' U' F2 R'

Sub-5 ao25 with LBL, guess it's time to start learning CLL

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-05
avg of 25: 4.803

Time List:
1. 3.990 F' R2 F R' U2 F U R2 F' 
2. 4.649 F' R' F U2 R2 F U' R' U2 
3. 4.265 U F' R F U F U2 F2 R2 
4. 4.204 R F2 U R' F R' F R2 U' 
5. 4.919 U' R F' U' R F' U F' U 
6. 4.755 F2 R' F U R2 U' R2 U F' 
7. 5.135 F' U2 F' R U2 F2 R2 U' R2 
8. 4.444 F' R2 U R' F U' F2 R F' 
9. 4.400 F2 U2 F U' F' R F2 R F2 U2 
10. (6.625) U2 R' U R U2 F' R' F R 
11. 5.608 R F' U R2 F' R U2 R F' 
12. 4.740 R F2 U2 F R U' R U2 R2 
13. 4.811 U' F U' R' U F' U R2 F' R' 
14. 5.394 U2 F R' F R' F' U2 F2 U2 F 
15. (6.607) F' R' F U2 R' F U R2 F 
16. 4.590 U R U2 F2 U' R U F' R' 
17. 4.141 F2 R2 F' U2 F U' R F' R 
18. 5.068 F' R F2 R' F U' R2 U2 F 
19. 5.983 U R' F R U' F R F2 R2 
20. 4.780 F' R2 F U F' U F U' R' 
21. (3.460) R2 U' F' U' F2 U R' F2 R' 
22. (3.526) U F' R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 
23. 6.378 F' R' U2 R' F U R' U2 F' 
24. 3.834 F2 R2 F2 R U' F U' R2 F' 
25. 4.784 R F R' F2 U F' U F2 R'

2x2 PB, almost sub-1

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-05
single: 1.033

Time List:
838. 1.033 R F2 U' F2 R' F' R U F'

x y2 U2 R' U' R U R U' R'


----------



## Timona (May 6, 2022)

This week's Ao100 is 2x2. I used Ortega, LBL, the little CLL I have learnt and EG-1 (pre-made face, I had to do it)



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 9



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-06
avg of 100: 4.722

Time List:
1. 4.304 R' F R U' F U2 R' U R'
2. 4.965 U' R2 F2 R U' F R2 U F'
3. 6.665 R U F' U F' U2 F' R' U
4. 3.517 F R' F R F' R U2 F' R'
5. 4.062 F R' U F' R2 F' R F2 U
6. 4.687 R U2 F' U2 F' U R U F2
7. 3.025 U2 R U' F R' F' U2 R2 F
8. 3.342 F' R' U F U2 F R U' F'
9. 4.679 R F' R U' R F' U F' U
10. 5.091 F U2 R U' F2 R' F' R' F'
11. 6.247 R2 F2 R F2 U' F U R' F
12. 4.339 U' F' U R' F R2 U' F U2
13. 4.627 F2 U' F R' U' R2 F2 R' F
14. 5.425 U F' R' F2 U F' U2 F' U'
15. 3.588 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F'
16. 4.660 F2 R2 U' F' U F2 U R2 U' R'
17. 4.695[I learnt the EG-1 alg just for this case] R F' U2 F2 R U' F R2 F'
18. 4.546 F' R2 F U' R F2 U' F R2 F'
19. 3.029 R2 F2 U R U R' F U' F'
20. 3.482 F U R F2 U' F' U2 R2 F
21. 6.475 R U R2 U R' U' F R U'
22. 3.091 U2 F2 R F2 R' F U R2 F
23. (2.641) F U' R' U2 F2 R F' R2 F
24. 4.470 U F U' F' U2 F R' F U
25. 5.513 F U2 F' U2 F' R U2 F' R2
26. 5.720 U F' U2 F U' R U2 F' U2
27. 6.494 F2 R2 U R' F U' R' F R2 F2
28. 6.535 U2 F' U R2 U' R F' U R2 U2
29. 6.402 F' R' U' F' R U' R F2 U2
30. 6.827 F' R2 U2 R U2 F2 R' U F
31. 5.623 F' U R2 U' R U F2 R' U'
32. 3.953 U R F U' F2 R2 U R2 U' F2
33. 4.717 F' R' F R' U2 F2 R F2 R
34. 4.895 R2 U' F2 U' F' R U' F2 U' F'
35. 4.297 R2 F' R U2 R' F U' R F'
36. 3.198 U' R F' U' R' U F2 R' U2
37. 4.974 F R' F' R2 U F' U F' U'
38. 5.593 R U2 R F R2 U2 F U' R2
39. 4.988 U' F U2 R2 F' U R2 F2 R2
40. (2.674) U' F' U' F R2 U2 F' U' R
41. (2.473) R F2 R U R F2 U R U'
42. 3.895 F' R F' R' F U2 R U2 R'
43. 4.109 U2 R' F2 R' F' R F2 R U'
44. 3.397 U R2 F' U F2 U F2 R' U2
45. 5.950 R' F2 U F2 U' R F' R2 U'
46. 3.190 U' R' F' R U' F2 U' R2 U
47. 5.290 R' F R' U R' F2 R U2 R'
48. (9.516) R' U F' R F R' U R' F
49. 4.854 F' U' R F R F' U' F R2 U'
50. 5.894 R' F' U2 F2 R' F' U F' U' R'
51. 5.394 F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U' F U'
52. 5.288 U' R2 U R2 U R F R2 U'
53. 4.287 F' R U R' U2 F U' R2 F
54. 4.478  U F U2 R' U R' F U2 F'
55. 5.605 U2 R2 U2 R F' U R' F U'
56. (8.638) R' U F' U' F R2 U R2 F'
57. 3.598 F' R2 F2 R2 F U F' R' U'
58. 5.092 R2 F R2 U R F' U2 R U2
59. 4.750 F' U F2 U' R' U2 R U F
60. 4.138 U2 F2 R2 F' U F R' U2 F
61. 6.385 R' F U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R
62. 4.316 F' U' F U2 R' F R F' R'
63. 4.890 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U'
64. 2.856 U2 R F' U2 R' F U F' R U
65. 4.457 U2 R' F' U R F' R2 F R2
66. 3.796 F2 U2 F' R' U F2 U R U'
67. 4.939 U' R2 U' F' U2 F' R F R'
68. 3.507 R F' U' R' U2 R U2 R F'
69. (9.079) F' R F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R U
70. 5.332 R' U2 F U2 F' U F2 R U'
71. 4.561 U' F R2 F2 U2 R' F U' F2
72. 6.745 R2 F R2 U R' U2 F' R' F'
73. (2.283) U R U2 R' F U' F R F2
74. (1.814) U R F2 R' F R U' F2 R'
75. 4.277 U' R' F U2 F' U2 R' U2 R'
76. 4.734 R' U2 R2 U' F R' U F2 U'
77. 2.716 R2 F R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' F
78. 3.594 R' U R U2 R' F U2 R2 F
79. 5.151 R' U' R2 F R' F2 R U R'
80. 5.560 R' U' F' R2 F2 R' F U' R
81. 5.664 R2 F U2 R' F R' U2 F' R' U2
82. 4.131 F2 U2 R2 F' U F2 U F2 U2
83. 5.198 R U2 R U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' F'
84. 5.303 R2 U' R2 U F R2 U R F'
85. 4.756 F' U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R U'
86. 3.887 U F' R U2 R F' R' U' F'
87. (6.892) F2 U F' U R' F2 R' U F'
88. 4.367 U2 R U' R F' R' F' U2 R
89. 3.477 U' F U F2 R' F2 R F' R' U'
90. 4.748 R2 U R2 U F' R2 F' U R'
91. 3.134 F2 R U' F' U R F2 R2 F'
92. 5.001 F' R2 F R U F2 U R' U2
93. 4.565 R2 F' R2 U' F2 U R2 U F2
94. 6.671 F' R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U F2
95. 3.902 R U' F2 U' F' U F' R' U2
96. 3.909 R2 U F' U2 F R U' F' R2
97. 4.257 F U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F' U
98. (9.127) F2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F' R'
99. 6.091 U' F R F2 R U2 F' R' U
100. 6.178 R F2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 F'



74. (1.814) U R F2 R' F R U' F2 R'

x2 y' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2022)

Timona said:


> This week's Ao100 is 2x2. I used Ortega, LBL, the little CLL I have learnt and EG-1 (pre-made face, I had to do it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow 5sec! that is pretty fast for 2x2.
My goal was to be globally sub5 but I think I have to push trough my ortega


----------



## Timona (May 7, 2022)

Current Averages
2x2: 5
3x3: 12
4x4: 58
5x5: 1:50
3x3 OH: 33


----------



## Imsoosm (May 7, 2022)

Lmao you've only been doing 2x2 for the past few days (me too)
2x2 is too addicting...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Lmao you've only been doing 2x2 for the past few days (me too)
> 2x2 is too addicting...


YES AGREED I CAN DO 1000 SOLVES IN 1 SITTING


----------



## Imsoosm (May 7, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> YES AGREED I CAN DO 1000 SOLVES IN 1 SITTING


Whoa... How long would it take you?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Whoa... How long would it take you?


maybe 3 hours


----------



## Timona (May 7, 2022)

I actually got sub-3 with Ortega

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-07
single: 2.988

Time List:
1383. 2.988 U F U F' R2 U F2 U2 R2

z y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // First 2 faces
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2' // PBL

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-07
avg of 5: 3.942

Time List:
1. 4.335[Ortega] F R' F R2 U2 F' R' U2 R' 
2. 3.769[CLL] F' R' U2 F2 R' U R2 U2 R' 
3. (4.695[LBL]) F2 U' F' R U F' U2 R2 F' 
4. (3.008[LBL]) U2 F' R2 F' R2 U R U F 
5. 3.723[CLL] U' R F2 R U2 R2 F U2 F


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

lmao bulkocuber goes around liking everyones posts


----------



## Timona (May 10, 2022)

New 2x2 PB single, my first sub-1 ever and it's a 4-mover. Funnily enough, the same solution works for Red and Orange.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
single: 0.727

Time List:
1818. 0.727 F U' F' R' U R' F R U'

z R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## bulkocuber (May 10, 2022)

Timona said:


> New 2x2 PB single, my first sub-1 ever and it's a 4-mover. Funnily enough, the same solution works for Red and Orange.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
> single: 0.727
> ...


LoL a 7 QTM 4-mover


----------



## Timona (May 10, 2022)

Second ever sub-1, premade layer, easy OLL

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
single: 0.696

Time List:
1959. 0.696 R F' R' U R F R' U' F'

x R U R' U' R' F R F' U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> Second ever sub-1, premade layer, easy OLL
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-10
> single: 0.696
> ...


stackmat?


----------



## Timona (May 11, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> stackmat?


Laptop, havent bought a Stackmat yet.

I haven't solved other cubes apart from 2x2 so i've gotten worse at them lol, but it was a nice break for me.

3x3 Ao12
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-11
avg of 12: 12.97

Time List:
1. 12.65 L2 F' D B2 R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B' L' F' L' U F2 U2 
2. 14.15 R U B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 U' B' U2 L D' B R2 F' D' 
3. 12.80 D' B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' U' L B' R D' U' R2 
4. (14.93) L2 F D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 F' L' B F' R' D' B2 
5. 13.14 B' L' B2 U D F' D B L U2 F2 R L2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 U' 
6. 12.64 D' L D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' U' L' F D B2 
7. 11.54 U2 L U L' F L2 D' F' L2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 B D2 R2 L2 D 
8. 13.68 B L F' D F2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D L D F U R' U 
9. 12.33 R' F L2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R B' R2 F D L' F2 D' 
10. (11.08) R2 D' B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' D B' L' B2 F2 L 
11. 14.30 D2 R2 F2 L' F' D2 R B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 L U2 
12. 12.47 D' F L' D L' D2 L B D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D' B2 D2 F'

4x4 Ao5. almost beat my PB single, my second ever sub-50, crap average tho
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-11
avg of 5: 1:00.67

Time List:
(1:04.73), (48.68), 54.71, 1:03.31, 1:03.98

5x5 Ao5, this one's okay.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-11
avg of 5: 1:55.54

Time List:
1:57.67, 1:54.74, (2:05.80), 1:54.20, (1:53.91)

thinkingoflearning345bld


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 11, 2022)

tried your .72 scramble and got 1.11 stackmat


----------



## Timona (May 12, 2022)

Inconsistency at it's finest. Third ever sub-50.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 12: 58.14

Time List:
1. 56.78 [OP] 
2. 1:01.85 [DP] 
3. (1:11.92 [OP]) 
4. 59.46 [NP] 
5. 1:01.55 [NP] 
6. (48.68 [NP]) 
7. 56.97 [NP]
8. 51.98 [NP] 
9. 59.24 [DP] 
10. 1:05.47 [DP] 
11. 52.93 
12. 55.12

Stuck at sub-13, I haven't improved, so I'm going to learn 3BLD. Funnily enough, I know Old Pochmann and I used to do BLD in 2019, but when I stopped cubing I forgot everything. I even used to do Megaminx and I averaged just barely under 2 mins, same thing as 5x5. Now, im gonna learn M2/OP again and get good at it. I still remember Speffz Lettering scheme tho, so it's just dedication and practice I need.



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-12
avg of 12: 12.85

Time List:
1. 11.19 D2 R2 D F R D F2 U' F D2 F D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' B' U' 
2. 12.91 B' L U2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D L' F D L' U2 L R 
3. (15.86) U2 R F L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B' U R' D' B2 F' L2 R 
4. (10.82) U2 F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D F U' R B F2 R' F U F2 L' 
5. 12.09 L' B U2 R L' B D R2 B' R D2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L' 
6. 12.53 L2 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U F' R2 D' L R' D' L D2 F2 
7. 12.41 F U R U F2 B' U' F L2 U' R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 
8. 12.91 R2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' D B2 R2 B L B F D U' 
9. 12.74 D U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L' F R U R' U L2 D2 
10. 12.76 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' R F' U2 B L' D' U' L2 U' F' 
11. 14.82 D2 B' D' B2 U F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R' U2 R F' D B D2 
12. 14.17 F' L' B R U' L B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R L2 D2 R'


----------



## Garf (May 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> Stuck at sub-13, I haven't improved, so I'm going to learn 3BLD. Funnily enough, I know Old Pochmann and I used to do BLD in 2019, but when I stopped cubing I forgot everything. I even used to do Megaminx and I averaged just barely under 2 mins, same thing as 5x5. Now, im gonna learn M2/OP again and get good at it. I still remember Speffz Lettering scheme tho, so it's just dedication and practice I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, I made a BLD letter pair memo sheet a few months ago: https://quizlet.com/675590608/flash-cards/
You can use this to help you out with memoing letter pairs. Change whatever you want, you just have to create an account.


----------



## Timona (May 13, 2022)

First successful-ish blind solve. I had to write the targets down and everything since I haven't started practising Memo, I wanna properly learn M2 first. I got the corners right first try. Then for the Edges, I was going to use M2, but I started with the wrong Buffer twice before rewatching the J-Perm vid and figuring out where to start tracking from. I finally got it, now to fully learn M2. From start to finish, including looking up the video and everything, took me about 10 mins.

It's not Saturday here, but it's probably Saturday in Australia, so this week's Ao100. It's for 3x3 because I suck at it and I'm hardstuck sub-12.5. Ao50 and Ao100 PB tho.

Back to M2/OP.



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 9



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-13
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.08
worst: 15.02

mean of 3
current: 11.90 (σ = 1.18)
best: 9.94 (σ = 1.66)

avg of 5
current: 11.46 (σ = 1.00)
best: 10.50 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 12
current: 11.95 (σ = 0.98)
best: 11.72 (σ = 1.32)

avg of 25
current: 12.17 (σ = 0.84)
best: 12.09 (σ = 1.03)

avg of 50
current: 12.19 (σ = 0.90)
best: *12.19* (σ = 0.90)

avg of 100
current: 12.20 (σ = 0.99)
best: *12.20* (σ = 0.99)

Average: 12.20 (σ = 0.99)
Mean: 12.17

Time List:
1. 11.63 U' R' B D' F D2 R F2 L2 U2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 F D F
2. 10.80 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' R' U2 F2 D R U' F' U' L D2 B2 U R
3. 11.25 D2 L' D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 U' L' D' F2 D' L2 R'
4. 13.12 R' L2 F' D' L' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 R U2 L' B2 D2 U R2
5. 12.01 D B' L' D B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F D' B2 D L F2 D'
6. 10.00 F2 R D' B R2 D2 R B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 U F2 D2 L' U2
7. 13.38 F U2 B2 F R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D' L U' R B F U L F'
8. 12.89 B' R F' U' R' B L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' D2 B2 L2 R U
9. 13.34 D B' R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B' F2 U2 L2 F L' D' U2 B' D U R' F'
10. 12.90 F' L F' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 F L' D B' U F'
11. 11.03 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' B' D L2 R' F2 R2 F
12. 9.54 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F D' L D2 B2 L' U2 F' L B'
13. 10.93 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 B D2 F2 U2 R' U R2 D2 B' U L' D U' B'
14. 12.69 B' L' F' U2 D L' U B2 D2 R F2 L D2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B
15. 8.08 R' F2 L' B' R2 D' F L' F2 R F2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B'
16. 12.42 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L U L' D B U2 L' F' D
17. 11.47 U F' D' R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F L2 R U B U F
18. 13.20 L2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 F2 D2 R' B' D' L F U B' L2 R' B2
19. 11.70 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 F U B2 D' F R U2 L2
20. 13.78 U F L' U2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 R' U L2 F R' U R U
21. 12.81 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 D' F' D' F2 L' F2 D' L U R' D2
22. 14.17 B R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U B2 U' F2 R2 L F' D L R U' L'
23. 11.22 D2 F' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 U L' F' L2 D'
24. 13.64 L2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 F D2 F D F' R2 U L' F' D F2 D
25. 13.00 U2 L' F2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 F L2 U' L' D' B R2 U' R2 U
26. 11.30 B' R F' B2 R U D' B D' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U
27. 13.30 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 L' U L2 D' R2 D' F D' R2
28. 11.65 D' B U2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D U L U F' R B' F2
29. 14.67 L2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F D' L D2 L U R2
30. 12.75 B' D' L2 D F2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 F R F U B2 R B2 D2
31. 12.23 L B2 R' U F R2 B D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2
32. 10.29 R D L2 F' D2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 L D B' F' D2 U2 L
33. 12.32 L2 R2 F2 D' U R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F' L2 B2 D' R U L D F2 R2
34. 10.34 L F D' L U' B' R U R2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B U2
35. 12.94 U' R F2 B L F2 D' L2 B L2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2
36. 12.65 R F R2 B2 L U2 B' U' R B2 L2 U R2 U' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2
37. 11.07 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 R' D' F' L2 R B' F2 R U F'
38. 14.78 B U' R2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 L U2 R B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B' U L' U' R
39. 10.95 R2 B' D' R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U R' D L2 D B' U2 R' F
40. 9.77 L' D2 R2 U2 F D2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L' F
41. 12.92 B D' R' L D R' B2 R' D2 F B2 R2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 B' D'
42. 12.83 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F' U2 R D2 F' D B2 L' B' U'
43. 14.47 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U F' U' L U B2 F' R B L'
44. 11.86 U' F2 L2 F' B' R B' D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F
45. 12.26 L' F2 B U F' L F2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' R2 F R2 F2 L2 U2
46. 11.01 L2 U2 B' L2 D' R' F U D R D2 F2 D2 R L F2 B2 R' U2 R2
47. 11.89 D' R' L' F2 R' B2 D L R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 D2
48. 13.41 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 F L' F' R U' R2 B' L' F R'
49. 12.52 F' D2 F2 R B2 R F2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 L' U' F R U2 L' F D' R2
50. 12.91 B' R2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L U2 B' U' L2 R B' D2
51. 11.83 D' B R' B2 D F' R' F U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U F2
52. 15.02 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F' D L' B2 L' B F' L B2 U'
53. 11.77 F' U' R2 L U B2 R U' B2 R' L2 D2 F' B' U2 R2 F' L2 F D2 B
54. 11.37 U L U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R B' U2 L U' B2 F2 U' B'
55. 10.29 B2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B U2 D F U' R U R B' D
56. 13.87 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D' L' U' F D' B2 F L B F D2
57. 10.97 B2 D2 L U F R D2 R B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2
58. 14.05 F' L2 B D2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 U L' R D F2 U' B D2 F
59. 13.77 D B2 L' D2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R' F' D' R2 B2 F U'
60. 12.97 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F' D R2 U2 B L R' D' B2
61. 13.09 F' L' B' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 B' L2 D' R B' D L' D' B2
62. 11.70 U2 D L D2 R F' R2 D' R' F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U
63. 10.82 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2 R B U' L2 R' B' U R D2 B2
64. 11.41 B R F L' B2 U B' R' D' R2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 R'
65. 11.09 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 L U B' D2 U2 B L B
66. 11.61 R U' D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 B' R2 F' L2 D L2 F R U' R F2
67. 11.27 R' F' R D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U L' R2 F L' U R U
68. 12.30 R B2 U' R L D R B' L' D2 B U2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2
69. 12.48 L F2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 D R U' R B R U2 L2 F'
70. 12.55 L' U D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' R' B F R' F D B L2
71. 12.39 F B2 U F U2 L' B D2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R F' R2
72. 11.47 R D2 F2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L D' U L2 B R' U B R2 F
73. 12.41 R' F' L2 B U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' R' U' B F' U' B
74. 12.10 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 D' F R' D' L R2 U L B
75. 14.34 B L U F' R2 L B' D L2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 D2
76. 11.70 D L' B L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B F2 D' R F' L B U R'
77. 13.69 F' L F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 U F' D2 L' D' U2 F2
78. 12.60 B' R' D' L F' B U2 R' D' R B2 U2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2
79. 12.95 L' B L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D R2 U R2 F D L R U R' D
80. 13.03 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 F R2 U2 R B2 R U' R F L' D U R2
81. 14.73 F2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 B' U' F L2 D2 L' B2 D B
82. 11.88 U' L' B' D' R L F U B' F2 U' B2 D' F2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2
83. 10.73 D' L D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U L2 U L2 F R' F L F' D' R2
84. 12.70 R U' F2 R' U2 F' L U2 F' L2 D2 F' B2 D2 L2 B R2 B' R' F
85. 12.42 B' L U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L' F L' F2 L' R2 F'
86. 11.84 R2 L B R U' F D2 B2 R U L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2
87. 10.63 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 B L' R2 D' L2 D' R F'
88. 12.68 B' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B R' U R2 U2 L' D' B U2 F'
89. 13.26 L' B2 L B' R F2 R' F' D' R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B2
90. 11.96 L U' B U2 L D F U D L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D F2 R2
91. 11.46 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 L D2 F2 L U2 D' B2 L F L' R D2 L' F2
92. 12.55 F R2 B D2 L2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 F L B' L' D L R2 D2 U' F2 R2
93. 12.89 L2 F R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F' D R U' R2 B2 U'
94. 13.22 L' D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D F' D B2 L R2 F' R U' R'
95. 8.10 L D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R D L D' F' L U
96. 11.32 D' L' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 R B D' L D' R U2 F R
97. 10.40 F' L2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 L D2 F2 B R2 U' L' F R2 F R
98. 10.54 R' B L F' L' D R2 D' L' B R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 L2
99. 12.53 D2 B U B R D' R F' B' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R D2
100. 12.62 D B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 R2 U2 B' L' F2 U2 R' B' R2 U L2


----------



## Timona (May 14, 2022)

I just weirdly decided to grind 4x4 and I broke a bunch of PBs. I guess I'm sub-55, if that even matters.



Spoiler: Mo3 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-14
mean of 3: *51.41*

Time List:
109. 54.97 L D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B R2 D' F L' B U' F2 Fw2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 U' L U F2 L' F' L' Fw' L Uw2 L' Rw' B2 Uw L' Fw2 Rw U'
110. 48.02 F2 L F U' D2 L B' R2 F2 U D R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 L F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 D' Fw' D' L2 Fw D2 Rw2 U' Uw' F' Rw U2 F
111. 51.23 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F L2 B F D2 U L D' R' D2 R2 B' R' U Fw2 U' R' Uw2 Rw2 L2 R' D2 U' Fw2 B2 D' B' R Fw' R2 D Fw R' Rw' Uw U Fw L' D2





Spoiler: Ao5 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-14
avg of 5: *51.90*

Time List:
107. 49.49 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F U2 L2 R D L U' L2 U' Rw2 U L2 Fw2 F2 D' R2 L' Uw2 D L U2 Fw' L' U B2 L2 Uw' R2 Uw2 L2 Uw Rw2 Fw'
108. 1:00.07 B' U' D' F R L' U F U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R Rw2 F2 U B' Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 D' F2 B R2 B2 Rw' D' L2 D' F' Rw Fw' Rw Fw2 B R2 L' Uw2
109. 54.97 L D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B R2 D' F L' B U' F2 Fw2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 U' L U F2 L' F' L' Fw' L Uw2 L' Rw' B2 Uw L' Fw2 Rw U'
110. 48.02 F2 L F U' D2 L B' R2 F2 U D R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 L F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 D' Fw' D' L2 Fw D2 Rw2 U' Uw' F' Rw U2 F
111. 51.23 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F L2 B F D2 U L D' R' D2 R2 B' R' U Fw2 U' R' Uw2 Rw2 L2 R' D2 U' Fw2 B2 D' B' R Fw' R2 D Fw R' Rw' Uw U Fw L' D2





Spoiler: Ao12 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-14
avg of 12: *53.65*

Time List:
117. 53.84[Amost sub-50. I got all the edges asides from L2E for free, but I got double parity.] B' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 R F L' U2 L' D B2 L Uw2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 B' L2 Uw2 U Fw2 R2 U2 Fw2 R F' Rw' F2 R' Uw Rw' B' Rw' D' R Fw R
118. 56.87 D B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 F L2 U R' D' R2 B2 F' D U' Rw2 U R' D Fw2 Uw2 D' L' F2 R Uw2 L2 D2 Fw' D2 Fw D2 Rw2 B' Uw B' Rw U' Fw B2
119. 53.22 R U2 L D2 R' U2 L' U2 R F2 D2 U' F2 R F D R' B L U' Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' Fw2 F' D' B2 R2 Fw2 B2 D2 Rw F' R F2 Rw R2 Fw L' Uw F2 Rw' R2 Fw2
120. 52.39 R' F D2 L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U F2 D B2 F R2 B2 D' R' F' D2 F2 Fw2 U' Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 R' D R' U2 Fw Uw2 L Fw2 B2 Uw' Rw' D2 Fw2 F L' D
121. 53.75 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 F U' F' L' B' D' U2 B2 L Uw2 F' U' Rw2 U B2 U Fw2 L2 Uw2 D F' D2 Rw D L B2 Rw' Fw' Uw D' Rw' U2 Rw' B2
122. 50.77 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' R' D U2 F' R B D2 B2 F2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 B L Uw2 B' Rw2 R' L2 F Uw' R D2 F R2 L2 Fw Rw' Fw2 L2 R' Fw Uw'
123. 54.61 D R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' R B F R' F' D' U2 F' D' Fw2 D Rw2 B2 R' U' L' Uw2 L2 Uw2 L2 Fw B' D' Fw' L' Fw' D Rw' B Rw2 F Uw' R2
124. 51.99 D2 R D2 B2 L R B2 D2 U2 L B' F' D' L U F L F' R Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 F2 B' Rw2 R Uw2 B' L2 Fw2 U2 Uw' L' U' B' D' Fw' Uw' U B Uw2 Fw R2
125. 54.26 D2 B L2 R2 F U2 B' F' L2 B' D' R' U' L2 B D2 L R2 D' F' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F' U2 R Fw2 B Uw2 L F R L Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 Uw F Rw' Uw D2 Fw Uw' F' D
126. 49.89 L F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' L' U2 B' D2 R2 D' L U Uw2 B' Uw2 R' Fw2 L' B Uw2 F R L' Uw' F L D L U Rw U' Rw2 Uw2 B' R2 Fw'
127. 55.24 R' U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' F2 U B' D F' R' U B Uw2 L2 B' Rw2 R Uw2 U2 R F' L' B U2 Uw' L B R2 Uw L2 F' D' Fw' Uw' Rw D2 R'
128. 56.41 F' R' U' F D L' B U' F2 U2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 L D' Uw2 Rw2 U' R' Fw2 D2 F2 R' D U2 Fw2 L2 F2 Fw' U' B' F Uw2 Rw B R Uw B' Rw D





Spoiler: Ao25 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-14
avg of 25: *54.94*

Time List:
104. 55.08 D' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 D2 B' L U2 B U' F R' D2 B' Fw2 D L2 Uw2 R Uw2 U' R' U' L2 U2 Rw2 D Fw R' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' Rw U' Fw D2 U B R
105. 1:06.02 R2 D F2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L U' F' R' D2 F' U2 L Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 L' U' Rw2 U' R U' Rw2 Fw R' D2 F L2 Rw Fw' D Fw U' Rw' D'
106. 1:01.63 U2 B' D' R' D2 L B2 L2 F2 R F2 L' B2 U2 F R F L' U' F U2 Fw2 L R' F' D2 Fw2 L' B Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 F2 Uw B' R2 D L2 F2 Rw' U Fw' Rw U Rw F2
107. 49.49 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F U2 L2 R D L U' L2 U' Rw2 U L2 Fw2 F2 D' R2 L' Uw2 D L U2 Fw' L' U B2 L2 Uw' R2 Uw2 L2 Uw Rw2 Fw'
108. 1:00.07 B' U' D' F R L' U F U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R Rw2 F2 U B' Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 D' F2 B R2 B2 Rw' D' L2 D' F' Rw Fw' Rw Fw2 B R2 L' Uw2
109. 54.97 L D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B R2 D' F L' B U' F2 Fw2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 Rw2 U' L U F2 L' F' L' Fw' L Uw2 L' Rw' B2 Uw L' Fw2 Rw U'
110. 48.02 F2 L F U' D2 L B' R2 F2 U D R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 L F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 D' Fw' D' L2 Fw D2 Rw2 U' Uw' F' Rw U2 F
111. 51.23 R2 B R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F L2 B F D2 U L D' R' D2 R2 B' R' U Fw2 U' R' Uw2 Rw2 L2 R' D2 U' Fw2 B2 D' B' R Fw' R2 D Fw R' Rw' Uw U Fw L' D2
112. 55.66 B D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 F D L2 B' U R B2 Rw2 B' Uw2 L' B2 Uw2 B Rw2 L B R U2 B2 Uw' B2 L R D2 F' Fw' Uw' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2
113. 56.31 U' R B' R2 B' U R B2 U F' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 R' F2 U B2 D' L U' R2 F' Rw2 U' L' Fw' Rw Fw2 U' Rw' D' Rw' R
114. 55.48 F' U' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 R2 D' L F' U L B2 D' U Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 D Fw2 R U' Rw2 D' U B' D Fw R Fw' B2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw U'
115. 1:00.05 F' D L D' F' U L D' B' L' D2 F2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L2 Fw2 U D R Uw2 U' L2 Fw2 D L2 Fw R' F D2 R Rw Uw Rw' Fw2 F' Uw' D'
116. 1:02.46 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 D' L' U2 R2 B' L R' B' U R Uw2 B' L Fw2 D2 R B2 L' Uw2 B' R' Uw L' R B' D Rw D' L Uw U Fw D
117. 53.84[Amost sub-50. I got all the edges asides from L2E for free, but I got double parity.] B' F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 R F L' U2 L' D B2 L Uw2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 B' L2 Uw2 U Fw2 R2 U2 Fw2 R F' Rw' F2 R' Uw Rw' B' Rw' D' R Fw R
118. 56.87 D B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 F L2 U R' D' R2 B2 F' D U' Rw2 U R' D Fw2 Uw2 D' L' F2 R Uw2 L2 D2 Fw' D2 Fw D2 Rw2 B' Uw B' Rw U' Fw B2
119. 53.22 R U2 L D2 R' U2 L' U2 R F2 D2 U' F2 R F D R' B L U' Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' Fw2 F' D' B2 R2 Fw2 B2 D2 Rw F' R F2 Rw R2 Fw L' Uw F2 Rw' R2 Fw2
120. 52.39 R' F D2 L2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U F2 D B2 F R2 B2 D' R' F' D2 F2 Fw2 U' Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 R' D R' U2 Fw Uw2 L Fw2 B2 Uw' Rw' D2 Fw2 F L' D
121. 53.75 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 F U' F' L' B' D' U2 B2 L Uw2 F' U' Rw2 U B2 U Fw2 L2 Uw2 D F' D2 Rw D L B2 Rw' Fw' Uw D' Rw' U2 Rw' B2
122. 50.77 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' R' D U2 F' R B D2 B2 F2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 B L Uw2 B' Rw2 R' L2 F Uw' R D2 F R2 L2 Fw Rw' Fw2 L2 R' Fw Uw'
123. 54.61 D R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' R B F R' F' D' U2 F' D' Fw2 D Rw2 B2 R' U' L' Uw2 L2 Uw2 L2 Fw B' D' Fw' L' Fw' D Rw' B Rw2 F Uw' R2
124. 51.99 D2 R D2 B2 L R B2 D2 U2 L B' F' D' L U F L F' R Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 F2 B' Rw2 R Uw2 B' L2 Fw2 U2 Uw' L' U' B' D' Fw' Uw' U B Uw2 Fw R2
125. 54.26 D2 B L2 R2 F U2 B' F' L2 B' D' R' U' L2 B D2 L R2 D' F' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F' U2 R Fw2 B Uw2 L F R L Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 Uw F Rw' Uw D2 Fw Uw' F' D
126. 49.89 L F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' L' U2 B' D2 R2 D' L U Uw2 B' Uw2 R' Fw2 L' B Uw2 F R L' Uw' F L D L U Rw U' Rw2 Uw2 B' R2 Fw'
127. 55.24 R' U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' F2 U B' D F' R' U B Uw2 L2 B' Rw2 R Uw2 U2 R F' L' B U2 Uw' L B R2 Uw L2 F' D' Fw' Uw' Rw D2 R'
128. 56.41 F' R' U' F D L' B U' F2 U2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 U' R2 L D' Uw2 Rw2 U' R' Fw2 D2 F2 R' D U2 Fw2 L2 F2 Fw' U' B' F Uw2 Rw B R Uw B' Rw D


----------



## Timona (May 15, 2022)

Meh, Got the tracking correct, messed up during Corner Execution and forgot to undo a setup move somewhere.

z' y'
Corners - BM IG SP OT
Edges - UX WH JN DQ CF ON

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-15
single: DNF

Time List:
2. DNF(8:51.95)=6:48.02+2:03.93 R2 U R B2 D L F R2 U2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' F Fw' Uw2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-15
avg of 12: 11.49

Time List:
1. 11.65 B2 D F R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 B L B U2 R' D L' U2 
2. 10.81 F R2 B' D2 F U2 F' D2 F R2 B2 U B F U' L' B2 L U2 
3. (15.07) B L2 B D' F2 B' R' F L' U' B2 D2 L2 B U2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 
4. 11.57 U' R2 F R D' F U2 B' L R2 D L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 
5. 11.78 B R' L2 D2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U B' L2 D2 F' L U B 
6. 10.97 R F D B2 R2 L' F U F L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' 
7. 11.23 U L' F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' D' L B' F2 L2 
8. 12.59 R' U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 L' F D U2 L' B' L' F 
9. 10.56 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R U2 L F2 U2 L2 B R2 F' L' D L2 F D2 B' 
10. 12.32 D' R2 U2 F B' D' F U L2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L F2 L2 
11. (10.52) B' L U2 D' F B' U' R' U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B' R2 
12. 11.38 U' F B2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 L F2 R U B2 R F2 L U' B'


----------



## Timona (May 16, 2022)

I just broke a bunch of 5x5 PBs

5x5 PB single by 0.86 seconds

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16
single: 1:34.70

Time List:
715. 1:34.70 B Bw2 L' F2 Lw' D R' Bw Fw2 Dw U2 D' Fw' Dw D L' Dw2 Uw2 F' D2 Dw Fw Rw' Bw' F' Uw L' D' Dw Fw' Rw2 R Bw' Uw Bw Uw' Dw Fw B Uw B2 U Uw' L' Bw B2 Rw' Lw D2 Uw' R Dw' D' Bw' B2 Uw2 D2 F' Uw' Bw



Spoiler: Mo3 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16
mean of 3: 1:41.32

Time List:
713. 1:44.85 U2 Bw2 F' Fw' Dw Bw B D2 F' B' Rw D R U' Bw2 B2 U' F' D' Dw' Bw' Rw R' B2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' Dw2 Bw Rw' Uw U' Bw Dw' Uw' D U Fw' Uw Fw D R2 D L' R Rw2 Dw2 U F' B2 U2 L2 Dw Rw Fw
714. 1:44.42 F' Uw' Rw' F Rw2 B2 Lw Uw Dw L Lw' D2 L D' B L' Fw D2 Dw2 L2 Uw L' U2 D Dw2 B' U' B' U2 F' R' Rw2 Lw' B Rw2 L2 B D2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw Uw Lw U' Bw' Rw2 Uw L U Fw2 B Lw' B2 F' Lw F R
715. 1:34.70 B Bw2 L' F2 Lw' D R' Bw Fw2 Dw U2 D' Fw' Dw D L' Dw2 Uw2 F' D2 Dw Fw Rw' Bw' F' Uw L' D' Dw Fw' Rw2 R Bw' Uw Bw Uw' Dw Fw B Uw B2 U Uw' L' Bw B2 Rw' Lw D2 Uw' R Dw' D' Bw' B2 Uw2 D2 F' Uw' Bw





Spoiler: Ao5 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16
avg of 5: 1:43.16

Time List:
711. 1:48.90 D' F D' F2 Uw' D' Dw' U Rw' B Dw' B F2 Uw' L Uw D' Rw' Bw B Fw F2 D' F' U' Dw' L Lw' B D L U2 Bw Dw2 F U Bw2 F' D L F' Dw L' Bw Lw2 Bw' B' Fw' Lw' Uw' L2 Dw2 U F U' R' L U2 B2 D'
712. 1:40.20 F2 D Lw' L2 Bw R' B Bw2 D' L2 Bw' U Lw' F2 R2 Lw L2 D' Fw Lw L F2 L' D L2 B2 Dw' B Bw U2 Rw2 L' Bw2 Lw Bw2 R2 Fw Bw Lw2 Rw B F R' U2 Rw Fw Bw' F' Rw' Lw' Dw' Lw2 U D F Dw2 U' Uw Rw R2
713. 1:44.85 U2 Bw2 F' Fw' Dw Bw B D2 F' B' Rw D R U' Bw2 B2 U' F' D' Dw' Bw' Rw R' B2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' Dw2 Bw Rw' Uw U' Bw Dw' Uw' D U Fw' Uw Fw D R2 D L' R Rw2 Dw2 U F' B2 U2 L2 Dw Rw Fw
714. 1:44.42 F' Uw' Rw' F Rw2 B2 Lw Uw Dw L Lw' D2 L D' B L' Fw D2 Dw2 L2 Uw L' U2 D Dw2 B' U' B' U2 F' R' Rw2 Lw' B Rw2 L2 B D2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw Uw Lw U' Bw' Rw2 Uw L U Fw2 B Lw' B2 F' Lw F R
715. 1:34.70 B Bw2 L' F2 Lw' D R' Bw Fw2 Dw U2 D' Fw' Dw D L' Dw2 Uw2 F' D2 Dw Fw Rw' Bw' F' Uw L' D' Dw Fw' Rw2 R Bw' Uw Bw Uw' Dw Fw B Uw B2 U Uw' L' Bw B2 Rw' Lw D2 Uw' R Dw' D' Bw' B2 Uw2 D2 F' Uw' Bw





Spoiler: Ao25 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16 (solving from 2022-05-16 11:26:19 to 2022-05-16 13:45:34)
avg of 25: 1:51.68

Time List:
694. 1:52.22 U' D' Bw' Fw2 F Lw' Uw2 Dw R Lw D' Bw L' D2 R2 B' Fw L Lw' Rw F B' Dw2 Rw2 D' U2 Rw' L D' Dw R2 Uw2 R L2 U' D Bw2 Dw' U Fw' Rw Dw2 B2 Dw' Uw' B2 D2 U2 Rw' Dw Uw Fw2 Rw R' B2 L' D' L' Dw' U' @2022-05-16 11:26:19
695. 2:02.20 F2 B' D2 Uw2 B2 Lw2 U Rw' Uw2 D2 Bw Rw Dw U' Lw U Uw L Fw Lw' L Dw B' Bw' Fw2 U' D Dw Rw2 F Uw Rw2 Dw L' U2 Fw U2 L2 R F' U2 Uw' L2 D' Dw' Lw U2 Rw2 B D' F' Fw Uw2 R' B Bw' U' Fw' Lw2 Bw' @2022-05-16 11:29:35
696. 1:49.77 F Rw2 Fw B Bw' L D2 F R Uw' Lw' B' U R' Dw' Rw U' Bw F' Uw' B2 Dw2 Fw L' Rw Uw2 Dw2 D2 B Bw2 F D U2 Rw U' D Uw' Rw' R2 Bw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 Dw' U2 B2 Uw' F2 B' L2 Rw' Fw B2 U D' F2 Lw' Uw @2022-05-16 11:43:41
697. 1:47.37 B2 Fw2 D Lw Uw' L2 U2 Lw' Dw2 R2 F' L2 Uw' F R' Rw Fw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw Lw' F D' U2 R D Rw Bw2 Lw' Rw2 L2 D2 Lw D2 Lw2 Fw' Bw2 F' L D Rw Dw U2 B2 Fw2 Bw L2 Fw2 Lw' Uw Dw2 F2 D2 F D Fw2 B2 Uw D' Lw2 @2022-05-16 11:46:45
698. 1:58.87 Uw2 L2 Bw Fw2 Rw U' Fw2 L' Rw2 D' Lw2 Uw' F2 Dw' D2 U2 Rw B' D R' U Lw F' Uw2 R' Dw' L Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw L2 F' L2 Bw2 Rw Lw2 U2 R D' Lw D2 Uw2 F' Dw U D' Rw2 U2 Bw' R B' Fw' D' L Dw2 @2022-05-16 12:25:24
699. 1:46.82 Rw Fw2 R2 F' Lw2 U' F R' F Bw2 B' D2 Bw' R' F' Fw2 Dw Rw Bw' U2 Rw2 F Fw2 R Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' U R D' Uw2 L2 Uw' D' Fw2 Rw F Fw' Lw' U' Bw' R' Uw Bw' R Lw2 Rw2 F' R2 D2 Fw2 Dw' R' U' L Dw' R' D' Lw2 @2022-05-16 12:28:16
700. 1:55.27 B U' Lw R B2 U Fw' L2 B U2 Lw2 L R Dw2 Fw' Lw' B' Rw F' Dw2 R F2 R2 U' Rw Uw Bw U' Rw' Fw' F2 Lw2 B2 Bw' F2 D2 R2 F' U Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 D2 L' D2 R2 Fw' D' L2 Bw' Rw2 F' Rw' R' U2 Lw R Dw Bw @2022-05-16 12:31:01
701. 1:45.23 B' U' F Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' U L2 U2 L Fw2 Rw2 F Rw B' Bw' Uw F' Uw' R2 Uw' Fw' F L2 Rw2 Bw' Uw Fw2 Uw Lw2 D' B2 Bw' L U Bw' Dw L Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' F L Dw2 Bw' Lw Uw R' F2 U2 Uw2 B U2 Lw Fw' R' Uw' R' @2022-05-16 12:33:55
702. 1:55.25 Rw2 Dw Rw B' Dw' Uw2 R' D' U' Dw' Lw' Fw2 D' Dw2 Rw' Lw Bw B Rw' U2 Bw L' B R Lw' F R U' D Dw2 Uw' B' Lw' R Fw R2 Rw2 D' L Dw Fw' Lw2 D' U' Fw' Uw B R' Fw' Rw' R2 Dw B2 D B Bw D Lw' B' F @2022-05-16 12:36:26
703. 1:56.15 Fw2 R2 Rw2 U Bw D2 U2 Fw B2 D Fw' Dw L D2 U2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 D U2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw R' F U2 Uw Fw' Dw U Uw2 Lw2 F' L' F2 Bw2 D' Fw2 D2 F' Uw' U' B2 R2 L2 Fw' Bw U2 L2 F' Dw' Bw2 B Dw' R Fw @2022-05-16 12:39:19
704. 1:55.48 Dw R' B' Uw' B' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' F' Dw2 Lw R L' B2 Rw U' Lw2 B2 Dw Uw2 L Fw' D' L' Dw' B Uw D Dw Fw U' Lw' U2 Fw2 Lw Rw' Uw U' R2 Rw' Lw F Uw' Bw2 B2 Dw2 R B' U2 Lw' F2 L' R' Lw' F2 Rw' Bw' R' @2022-05-16 12:47:09
705. 1:50.52 Dw' D Bw D' Rw D2 Dw Rw U Uw' Lw' Dw' Lw L' Rw2 F Bw' R' F Lw' Bw Lw Fw' Uw' Fw' Lw F' U' Dw2 Uw Rw B D' B2 Dw L Dw D Lw' R' Fw U' Lw' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw U' Dw2 Bw2 B' R2 Uw' U2 Fw L F2 R' Bw2 L2 @2022-05-16 12:49:46
706. 1:53.01 F Rw2 Bw' Uw' B' Uw2 R' D2 R2 Dw2 L' B2 U' Fw2 Lw2 R2 B F Fw' Dw2 D2 F2 B2 Bw U2 Lw D Fw' D Fw' R2 Dw Uw' F' Rw' R2 Lw2 B Rw R2 F Rw' F' Fw2 D Fw' B U' Fw B L Dw' B Bw U' Bw L2 R' Bw' Lw' @2022-05-16 13:01:02
707. 1:51.59 Lw' Rw2 R Fw Lw2 B2 D' L' Dw U Uw' L2 Rw' Bw2 Rw' Lw' L D' Uw2 R Bw' L2 B Rw Uw' L2 F' D Lw' B2 Fw' F Uw' D2 L2 R B2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' L' R Bw' U' Rw' Uw' Rw2 R2 Bw Lw Bw' D2 B' L2 Bw2 Lw D' B' D Bw' @2022-05-16 13:07:38
708. 2:02.08 R B D2 Rw2 D' Fw' D Bw2 B Rw L2 Bw U2 R Uw2 D2 B' Fw F2 Uw2 L F2 L2 Fw2 D' Lw2 Bw' B2 Uw Dw2 D' Fw Lw2 Bw2 D' Uw Fw2 Dw D' Uw' B2 F Dw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 R' Uw' R2 Dw' R' Fw' Bw D Dw2 R L' Rw2 Dw Lw @2022-05-16 13:10:23
709. 1:53.73 Lw' Dw D' Lw2 U Fw' Dw' Lw R2 L' F Bw2 D U' Lw' Fw' F D Fw' Bw' F' U2 Rw2 L2 B Bw' R Bw Uw2 D Dw Bw' R F' Lw' L Fw Rw Dw' Uw Rw2 D2 Fw R Dw' U' F Uw' Bw U' D' F' Uw D2 Bw2 R2 Lw U2 R L2 @2022-05-16 13:20:05
710. 2:19.80 Rw' Dw' D Rw' R Uw2 Lw Dw2 Bw2 D B Uw Rw L' B2 D U Fw F Bw Uw2 B2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' L Dw' Rw' B2 Uw' D Bw Lw2 Uw' L2 Dw D B' Lw' F2 R Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Lw L' D' Uw R Fw2 Uw Rw Fw2 R2 D2 R' Bw Dw Fw2 Bw2 @2022-05-16 13:22:44
711. 1:48.90 D' F D' F2 Uw' D' Dw' U Rw' B Dw' B F2 Uw' L Uw D' Rw' Bw B Fw F2 D' F' U' Dw' L Lw' B D L U2 Bw Dw2 F U Bw2 F' D L F' Dw L' Bw Lw2 Bw' B' Fw' Lw' Uw' L2 Dw2 U F U' R' L U2 B2 D' @2022-05-16 13:25:56
712. 1:40.20 F2 D Lw' L2 Bw R' B Bw2 D' L2 Bw' U Lw' F2 R2 Lw L2 D' Fw Lw L F2 L' D L2 B2 Dw' B Bw U2 Rw2 L' Bw2 Lw Bw2 R2 Fw Bw Lw2 Rw B F R' U2 Rw Fw Bw' F' Rw' Lw' Dw' Lw2 U D F Dw2 U' Uw Rw R2 @2022-05-16 13:28:28
713. 1:44.85 U2 Bw2 F' Fw' Dw Bw B D2 F' B' Rw D R U' Bw2 B2 U' F' D' Dw' Bw' Rw R' B2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' Dw2 Bw Rw' Uw U' Bw Dw' Uw' D U Fw' Uw Fw D R2 D L' R Rw2 Dw2 U F' B2 U2 L2 Dw Rw Fw @2022-05-16 13:31:35
714. 1:44.42 F' Uw' Rw' F Rw2 B2 Lw Uw Dw L Lw' D2 L D' B L' Fw D2 Dw2 L2 Uw L' U2 D Dw2 B' U' B' U2 F' R' Rw2 Lw' B Rw2 L2 B D2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw Uw Lw U' Bw' Rw2 Uw L U Fw2 B Lw' B2 F' Lw F R @2022-05-16 13:34:07
715. 1:34.70 B Bw2 L' F2 Lw' D R' Bw Fw2 Dw U2 D' Fw' Dw D L' Dw2 Uw2 F' D2 Dw Fw Rw' Bw' F' Uw L' D' Dw Fw' Rw2 R Bw' Uw Bw Uw' Dw Fw B Uw B2 U Uw' L' Bw B2 Rw' Lw D2 Uw' R Dw' D' Bw' B2 Uw2 D2 F' Uw' Bw @2022-05-16 13:36:45
716. 2:01.82 Lw' Fw' Bw' Lw R' Fw' Bw' U Fw B2 F U2 Bw2 D F Fw Uw L' F2 L Bw2 F2 Rw' R Uw R2 B2 F2 Rw R2 L2 F' L' Lw' D' Rw2 D' L2 Dw' D Bw2 Fw' D Lw' L2 Dw B' L Rw' D' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Bw D2 Lw D2 Bw @2022-05-16 13:39:10
717. 1:48.01 Fw' Uw' L Dw2 F2 Rw' R' Lw2 F2 Dw2 L' Fw2 L Lw F Dw R2 Rw2 Fw2 R Rw' F Lw2 Fw' B' Bw' Uw' L F Dw2 R B' L' B' F2 Rw' D2 Lw B F' Fw R F2 Fw' Lw Rw Uw2 B' L2 U' Lw D2 B U2 Fw Lw' Dw2 R' Lw2 Bw' @2022-05-16 13:42:50
718. 1:43.99 Uw2 Bw F Rw' R2 Dw Rw Fw2 Rw' B' U D2 Bw' L' Dw R B L U2 F' Uw2 Rw U Bw' D' Lw Rw' L2 Uw B' Lw Bw2 Dw' Fw' B Uw R Fw U2 Fw2 B Uw B' L2 U R U Uw2 R2 Lw2 L D Dw Bw2 D' Rw' D2 Uw' B Dw' @2022-05-16 13:45:34





Spoiler: Ao100 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16
avg of 100: 1:56.50

Time List:
610. 1:48.21 Rw L B Lw2 Bw2 F Dw' Fw2 F Lw B' Fw' U Uw' Fw2 B Bw Lw' L F2 Uw2 Lw' F' R' U2 L' Bw' Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Lw2 Dw2 U2 Uw F' Fw2 L' Lw Uw2 Lw F' U D' L' Dw F' R' U2 Bw2 Dw2 R Dw' R Uw2 Lw' D Rw B' Dw2 
611. 1:46.98 Lw2 L Rw R Fw2 D2 L2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 F B' Rw2 B' U' R' L Fw Rw' D2 Bw F' Rw Uw' Fw Lw L Bw' Uw' Rw L Uw2 Lw' F Lw D' Lw2 Fw U' Lw' Bw' Fw R' F' B Rw2 R2 Fw2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Fw2 Rw U2 Dw2 Bw Lw' D' L B 
612. 1:47.79 Lw' D2 R Dw' R B' Fw Dw Lw' U2 R' F2 R2 Uw2 R2 Dw' U' Lw Dw Bw' L' R2 Bw R2 B' Lw' F L' Lw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 R' Rw Dw' F2 D' R2 L' Lw' U2 Bw Rw2 F2 Rw Fw2 B' D2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Bw2 F R Bw2 Fw Lw L' Fw' 
613. 1:40.60 Lw' Dw2 U' R U Dw Lw' Dw' L2 R' U' F' B U' L' Fw' Lw' Bw' B Rw2 F' U Rw' Dw Rw2 B D' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 R' D R2 B F' Lw' Bw Uw' Lw2 D' B2 Fw Dw Uw2 L Uw' B' L' Fw D R D' F2 Uw' F' Uw Bw2 R2 L Uw' 
614. 1:40.45 D2 Uw2 Lw' Rw Fw' R Uw' Rw2 Fw D B' Uw' R' U' D' Fw' Lw2 F D' L' B2 Uw' Lw R2 Bw Lw L' B Bw Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw' U2 Bw F Rw2 Fw2 D U2 F' Dw' D L2 D' U Bw2 Fw2 L D2 Uw2 Lw2 U' Fw' D' Rw Bw U D2 Lw2 
615. 1:57.94 B2 D2 L U Fw2 Uw Lw' Rw' R' B R2 D' U' R2 Rw' U2 F' Rw2 Lw2 L Uw Bw' D Fw2 R' Dw2 Uw2 U' R2 Uw' F' U2 Dw R Bw' Fw' B2 L' B2 Bw2 Fw L2 D U2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw' Bw' Lw L' B' R' B2 L2 Lw2 Dw2 R Dw' Bw 
616. 1:53.49 D Bw' F2 R2 F Bw' R' B Rw' L' Lw' Dw' R U' Lw Fw2 F2 D F' Fw2 Lw' R2 D' B Fw' Dw2 Bw' U L2 D2 L2 Dw2 B2 Uw2 Fw L Fw Rw2 U2 D' Rw' B2 U' B2 Bw2 Dw2 D2 U Rw2 Lw F U L Dw' R' U2 Bw2 B' L2 U 
617. 2:00.34 L2 Rw U' B D2 Dw2 L' Dw Rw2 Lw Dw2 Bw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 R Dw Uw F' Lw Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw F2 Lw' B L' D2 F2 D2 Fw2 L Fw' Bw' B2 R L' D Lw' B R' D R2 F Uw U B2 D R' U' Lw' F2 Bw2 R Uw' Dw' F Bw 
618. 1:38.76[Could have done VLS to skip OLL, almost PB] Fw L R2 Uw B D2 Lw' Uw' R2 Lw2 Uw Fw D2 Lw R' U' Rw D' Dw F U Rw' D Rw2 R' Uw' Dw2 F2 L2 F2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2 D2 F' L2 Uw2 Lw Dw' Fw' R2 D U2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 D U' Lw Uw' F2 Bw2 R' F' 
619. 2:04.40 B' Fw2 F' Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw' L' B D2 Rw F L' D' Lw D2 Uw' U Lw' U2 Fw2 L' B U' D2 Uw Dw' Fw2 D U' Lw2 U2 D' R' U F U2 Fw' D Dw Fw' Uw' F Rw D Fw' B' Bw R2 U2 F2 Bw' B' Lw U2 B D B' Lw2 U2 
620. 1:44.07 B2 Lw D U' Uw2 Lw2 D B2 D2 Lw' Uw D Bw U2 F' Uw' L2 U2 D2 Fw' Bw L F Rw2 Bw' Lw' L Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw' B2 Fw' R L' Uw' Dw' U' D' L2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Bw2 U2 Dw2 L' Dw2 U' Bw2 D2 Bw Rw' Dw' D2 Rw' D' F 
621. 1:38.71 D2 B' F2 D2 R2 Lw2 Bw D Fw2 F2 Dw2 Fw B' Dw R2 Fw' L Lw Rw2 Dw' L' F L Lw Rw U2 L' U' Uw2 Fw' L2 Lw' D' Dw2 Uw L2 Uw D2 L R Rw' Lw Dw F2 Dw' L' Lw' B' L' R2 Lw' Uw Rw U2 D' Fw F2 Bw D Uw2 
622. 2:00.82 Lw2 B Rw Dw Uw' Lw' Rw Fw2 Lw Uw L2 U' L D Lw Bw2 R L' Bw' Uw' F' Uw2 Bw' Uw' D2 Lw2 Bw B D2 Dw L' F' Fw2 Bw Dw' F Fw2 D' Uw L2 F' D2 U' R Bw' L F' Lw' Rw2 Uw2 F' U' Fw2 Uw2 F U2 D' L' Dw2 Rw 
623. 1:47.25 Dw' Rw F2 D' Lw' R' D2 L Dw' D' U F R Fw' L' Dw U Fw Uw' Dw' F' Bw2 Fw2 U Lw F D L' F Bw Dw D Lw D' Lw2 R' Fw' Bw' Dw Fw2 B' Bw F' L Uw Rw2 Fw' Dw' R Fw2 F' Dw2 Rw D Dw2 Rw' U' L D2 Rw2 
624. 2:00.10 B Dw Uw Lw' Rw L Bw2 D2 B Lw L' Bw' F' Fw' B' Lw L2 Bw2 D2 Lw2 D R2 Rw L B Uw Dw B2 F Uw' Fw' F L2 B' Fw2 L2 B2 L' Rw2 Lw B F2 Fw2 Uw B2 L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Dw Rw2 Bw Lw' D Rw2 F' Uw' F2 U' B 
625. 1:58.56 L' Rw F' Rw2 D L Uw2 F Rw' Uw' Rw' B' D Bw' Lw' Bw B D' Bw Lw2 Uw Fw2 D Rw2 F2 B' Rw2 Dw' Fw' F B' R' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 F Bw B2 Fw2 D2 B2 L U2 L' D Lw U Fw' Dw Fw2 D' Bw2 Dw' L2 Rw2 R' Lw Bw L' Rw' 
626. 2:23.30 L' U2 Uw2 R2 F Rw Lw U' Bw D B' F2 Lw2 Rw' Fw L Bw2 B' L' Uw2 R' F2 Fw L2 B' U' D2 Rw' R' L' Dw2 L2 Dw F2 Uw' B2 U2 Rw' R' L2 Uw2 F L' U' D' Rw2 R U' Rw2 F2 Rw' Dw2 B D2 Fw B Uw2 Fw B Lw 
627. 2:02.22 L2 F' L' Fw2 F2 R2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw F' B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' F2 Fw' Dw' Rw R' B Dw2 Fw2 Bw Dw2 F Lw2 D' R2 Rw L' U2 B' Rw Uw2 F' L2 R2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' Rw D2 Bw L' Dw' Fw2 B U2 Dw2 D' Uw' Lw' Uw' U2 L2 Fw L Uw2 U 
628. 2:07.72 Bw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw Fw B2 F2 Lw Uw2 Dw2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw R2 Uw Dw D U R2 Uw' F L Lw' Dw2 Fw2 B L D' Uw' B2 Fw2 R2 D R' F L D2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 U B2 U2 Dw' Uw' B F' D R Dw Bw2 Rw D L' R2 Bw2 F' 
629. 1:46.08 F' U F2 Lw2 R' D' Uw' B R' Uw Rw2 L' B Dw L' Uw' Rw U2 Dw L' Bw' D F' L' Lw' Bw' L Rw F2 R2 B2 Lw' Dw' R2 L' F2 U D' R' Uw' F2 B2 D F Lw2 F2 R2 F' B2 Dw' Fw' Uw Rw2 Dw2 D L' Fw2 Rw' Uw' Bw' 
630. 1:54.85 R' Dw Rw' Dw' D' U2 Uw Fw' Rw' D' F' Bw' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' R2 L' D2 Rw2 B' Dw' R' Dw Rw U2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' D2 L Fw' Dw2 Fw F2 U Bw' R2 L2 D' Fw' F Uw' Bw Dw Rw2 Dw Bw' Fw' B2 U2 L' Dw' Bw2 F2 B2 Lw' U' Dw' L 
631. 1:54.92 R2 Rw Bw2 D F B Bw2 Lw' D2 Bw' Lw R' Fw Uw' Bw2 U' B Bw' U' Uw2 R F Uw L' Fw' L2 Rw D B2 F' Dw2 Bw F2 L' F' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' U' B2 U Bw' D R2 L2 F' Rw2 U Uw Fw' Uw' Lw2 F 
632. 1:56.91 Rw2 L2 Fw' Dw' Uw Fw' Lw' F' U2 B L R' Lw2 D' Fw2 Uw' D U2 B Lw Uw2 L' Fw D' Lw2 Dw2 F2 U' Fw U2 Bw2 Lw' Uw R' Rw2 Lw U' Fw2 Lw' U2 Fw2 Uw Bw' Lw' Dw2 U2 Rw Lw2 Bw' B' F2 L Bw Rw F2 Rw' L2 B2 Rw2 D' 
633. 1:56.32 Lw' Fw2 U Bw Lw2 Rw' U2 Uw2 Bw2 R' Uw2 Fw' R Rw' F' Fw2 B' U' Uw2 R Rw' D Bw2 U R2 Fw' U2 F D2 Lw' F' B' U D B' Rw' Fw Lw R F2 L F2 L2 Lw2 Fw B Uw2 Rw Lw' F' Rw2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 Uw' R2 Rw' Dw' Fw' F2 
634. 2:15.97 D' B Dw Fw2 L2 Dw U2 B2 Fw Lw2 F Dw2 Bw2 Fw Rw Uw L' D' Rw' L' F' Rw' U' F Fw2 Dw2 B' R' Dw2 U' D2 Rw L' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 B F U2 Fw B2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw Dw' Uw' F B U' Dw' Lw Bw' B2 Lw Uw Dw Rw' B' R D' 
635. 1:58.20 F2 B Rw2 Lw R' B2 Fw Rw Lw Uw2 L Bw' L' Lw Fw' Lw Dw Bw2 Fw' Lw2 F' L Dw' Fw' U Dw2 Fw Bw' Rw2 Bw2 R' Lw' L2 D2 L Rw' U' Fw' Dw F2 Lw' Uw B' Uw' U' Fw' L' Fw' D Lw2 Bw R' F2 Dw2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 L 
636. 1:52.44 Uw U2 D2 Lw L' B2 R' Rw Fw2 Lw' Bw2 L Bw R' Fw2 Uw2 U' Dw L2 Rw D' Bw R2 D2 U2 R D2 Bw2 Fw Rw D Dw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 Dw D2 Rw U2 F2 L Fw' Uw2 Lw B2 F Dw' Fw F2 B2 R D' Rw2 B2 Bw' R Uw2 Rw Dw D' 
637. 1:51.85 B L R2 B Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw B' Rw2 U' Bw Fw' Uw' L D2 F Uw' U' F Fw' U B2 Fw' F' Lw' L' Fw2 L R2 U2 B' Lw' R2 F' Dw' F2 D2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 Rw' R F R U' Uw' Lw' F' D2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw Lw R U2 F2 Lw2 Uw 
638. 1:55.21 Uw' B Bw Fw' R' L' Rw Lw' Dw Uw Rw2 R L2 U2 R Bw B' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' R' Bw' U B2 Uw Bw2 U Lw' Dw' B Bw F Dw2 R2 B' U Dw' Rw Dw Uw' Rw' R' Dw' Uw' Rw' L2 U Fw2 Dw2 F2 Bw2 L Dw2 F2 Fw Dw Lw2 Uw' B2 
639. 2:11.03 D' R' D2 U' R2 B R' Lw2 B Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' L Dw R2 D Dw' Uw Lw2 R2 L Fw2 D2 Uw2 Bw R Rw F D2 Bw' F2 Dw2 Lw F U' Fw Dw F2 L' F Lw' Fw2 D' Bw R' Lw2 U D2 F2 L2 Uw' B2 R2 U Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 D 
640. 1:57.67 Uw2 D Rw Dw Uw2 D F Rw L' Lw' F2 L' Fw' Lw' Rw' R Uw' Dw2 L2 F2 Lw2 U L2 F2 U' Dw Fw' R2 L Bw2 B2 Uw L' Lw' D2 Dw' F2 Fw' Rw U2 R2 D' B2 Rw' Fw' D' U R' U L' U2 D2 Bw' Lw2 U Rw U2 Bw' U Fw 
641. 1:54.74 Bw2 Fw2 U Lw L' B2 Uw Fw R' Fw' L Rw B Fw' D Fw' D2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' L' D2 Bw' F R Dw' Fw U2 Uw D' R D2 U2 Fw Uw2 F Fw2 Dw R Lw2 F2 Bw B2 L2 Bw' Dw2 R' Uw L' D Bw' B' R Bw' B' Lw' F Bw' Rw' Lw' 
642. 2:05.80 Rw' Lw L2 F' Dw Rw' F' L' D Uw' F' Bw Dw Lw' Rw' U2 R D Rw2 Lw R B' Fw' Lw' B' Rw2 Bw Rw Lw R2 Dw' Fw Bw' Rw' Dw Uw2 Rw F R U2 D2 R Bw' Dw' Fw' R Bw2 Rw Dw2 B F Uw2 B' U2 F Dw2 Rw Uw2 F' Dw 
643. 1:54.20 Bw Lw2 Dw' R2 B Bw2 D2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' U2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Dw2 L F2 B L2 Lw R2 Bw' Lw L' Bw D' F2 Bw2 Lw2 U B' L Uw2 U' F' Fw Dw2 U L2 Dw Fw2 F Rw2 Uw U' R2 Dw' U Fw2 Lw D' Bw Dw2 L' R2 Dw' Uw' L2 U' Rw2 
644. 1:53.91 Bw2 Uw L Uw' Dw2 Bw Lw' Uw Lw2 U2 Dw Bw' R2 B' Uw2 B2 Dw Lw D Dw' Bw2 R' Rw2 F2 Uw2 D R2 Uw Bw2 B Uw' Lw Uw Rw' Lw L Fw B' L Lw Bw2 B L Fw2 Bw' R' Uw' R D' Dw2 B2 Uw R Bw' Uw R' D' Lw2 D L' 
645. 2:09.04 B2 Bw2 Dw' D' F B Lw' Rw2 Dw F2 U' D2 B2 Uw L Uw2 L' F' Dw2 D' Bw' F' Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 L' Fw D R Fw' B Bw' R L2 B2 Rw Dw R' U' D2 Bw L' Fw2 D2 Lw' Bw D' Lw' Rw2 L' Bw U' Bw F' L Dw F Bw2 L' Dw 
646. 2:14.31 Bw2 U Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw R Lw2 D F' Uw' B2 Fw' D2 U' Lw Rw' B2 L' Uw U2 Rw B U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' B' Bw2 U L2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Dw' F2 L2 U Uw D' R2 Lw' D Lw' F2 L' Bw F' Rw2 L Bw' B2 Lw2 Uw' F2 D2 F' R2 F' Lw' 
647. 2:07.09 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw Fw2 Bw2 Lw Rw2 F' Lw' U Lw Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw Rw' L Dw' D' Uw R Rw' Dw2 Fw' U Dw' L2 Rw' U Dw D Fw2 Uw Lw Uw' F2 D R Rw' Bw2 L' U' Dw2 F2 L' R D R2 Fw2 R Dw Fw2 B2 Dw' F' Rw' D F2 R2 
648. 2:04.63 Rw L2 Lw Uw' Dw L' F' U Rw' D U2 R2 Rw2 F' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw U2 Bw' Lw' B Fw Uw' Lw F2 B2 L D2 U2 Bw2 Dw2 L2 Fw2 Rw Uw' U' B2 Bw2 D' Rw U D Dw2 L2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw' Dw2 D' Rw Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw' L2 Fw' L 
649. 2:11.32 R' Rw' Bw L' R' Rw2 Fw L' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 R2 B2 U2 Dw2 Lw B Dw2 Bw2 L2 Lw R U F Bw R Uw' L' R' Rw Bw Dw Bw2 D B R Uw2 U2 R F Uw2 R2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 R' Rw' F L B' L Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw Bw' Lw' 
650. 1:55.24 Dw Bw D Lw' L2 Dw D Lw B2 Uw2 B' D2 Rw2 Bw' B Uw' Lw' R' U Fw2 U' B' Uw' Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw' U R Dw2 F2 B Dw2 Rw L F' R' B' Rw2 Uw' U2 F2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Lw Dw' Rw' B2 Uw' D2 F Dw2 F Lw' Bw2 Lw' 
651. 2:11.58 D' Bw' Dw' B Rw2 B L' Dw D F' U Bw' Uw Rw2 Fw L2 U' Rw U2 Lw Dw R Uw2 L R B2 D Uw' Lw D Uw' L Rw R' Bw2 Lw2 B' D2 F Uw2 L2 D B2 Dw B L Dw Rw2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 U F D2 U Uw' L2 R' 
652. 1:45.90 Dw2 Uw U' B R' F U R2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Dw2 Fw' D Rw' R D L' F' R L' B Uw2 Rw' L' Bw Rw2 U Bw Uw' R' Fw' Uw' Fw L' B2 U Rw R' Fw2 Bw2 B2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Rw2 Dw Bw Uw Rw U' Lw F' Bw' U L Bw' R2 F' Fw2 
653. 2:06.47 B2 Bw Lw Dw' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 U' F' Bw2 B2 R B2 Uw2 D' R' Uw2 L2 Bw B2 Lw2 Rw D' F' Dw2 B' L Fw' Rw Lw R' F Fw' Lw' R' Rw2 B2 D' Dw2 Fw Lw' Bw Rw2 Dw' R' Fw D Bw' L B Dw R' B Uw Lw2 R' Fw2 B2 D' R2 
654. 2:06.53 Dw B U' L' R2 Uw F R Bw2 R2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 L' Fw U2 D2 Bw Fw' D Uw F L2 Dw' Uw D' Rw R F' D' F2 R B' Uw2 D2 Dw Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D Dw2 Lw Bw F' R Rw D2 B2 Bw D' L2 Bw' U' B' Dw Bw Dw2 Bw' Uw2 R' 
655. 2:05.27 Fw' Lw2 Bw Fw' U2 Uw2 R' D' R' Rw L U Lw Dw' Lw' R' B' D' Uw2 Bw2 R' U2 Lw2 Uw' B' R' B Rw Uw' F' Rw2 B Bw' L' D2 Dw B2 R F Uw Lw2 F' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw L' Fw2 L' Rw D2 Dw Fw2 L' Uw2 U' F2 Fw 
656. 1:56.82 B R2 Rw' Uw' B2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' Rw' Uw L' F2 Fw Dw2 D2 R' D2 F R' U' Uw R2 Fw Bw' L' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' U' Rw2 Fw R' U2 F Rw' D U2 Fw F R Lw' Rw' B' Lw B2 Bw2 L F R L' Uw F Uw U B L' Dw' F2 Uw 
657. 1:49.30 B U2 Rw' Fw' D' Dw' Lw U' Fw U F2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 F2 U B Lw' Uw2 U2 B R' Uw B D2 F' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Lw Bw' Lw' L2 F2 D' Rw Lw B' U2 Dw2 Lw D' L' B U Uw2 Lw2 R2 B' U' R' Rw Uw L2 Dw2 U2 F' L' 
658. 1:59.09 L' B R' B L2 Dw' Rw2 Lw U2 D Dw F' Dw2 Uw Fw2 U R' D Bw2 B' R2 Rw Bw' R' Dw B Uw' Rw D Dw' Uw Fw' B D2 B Rw' Bw Rw D' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Bw' Rw U2 F L2 Rw' F' B2 Fw U2 Dw2 Uw B Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw2 L' 
659. 1:57.01 Lw Rw' F2 Fw2 Bw B Lw2 Fw Lw2 Dw' L' F' Bw2 Uw' B2 Dw Rw Dw F D' Fw R' Lw Rw' U' Dw2 L2 R' Bw' Fw' Dw' U D' R2 B Fw' Bw2 Lw Fw' Rw R Uw2 F L B2 Rw B D Dw2 Lw L2 Fw Uw U' B Lw2 R2 B' L2 R2 
660. 2:04.44 Dw2 Fw' D Dw2 B L' R2 Uw U2 D Lw2 B Rw2 Uw2 R L Dw2 Fw2 L' Dw2 Bw B2 R2 D Fw' Lw' U' Bw R2 F' Rw2 U' Dw' Lw2 L Uw' L' Uw' Fw Rw' Bw2 F' Uw2 B2 F Fw' R Uw2 Rw Lw' L2 U2 L2 Uw F R B L' B2 F 
661. 2:07.74 D U' Uw' L R2 Uw D R' Uw2 B2 L2 Uw2 F' Uw' U2 Dw' F' L Bw2 F' B Rw Dw' Uw L' Fw' B2 Dw2 Lw U Fw' Lw Rw' L2 U Lw2 Dw2 U' F' Uw2 Dw L Uw2 Lw R2 D2 Lw2 U' Fw Uw Fw L B2 L Dw L2 F' Bw' B' L 
662. 2:01.42 F L' R Dw' Rw R' Lw' U' B' R2 Lw2 Rw' L2 Fw' U2 Rw Bw' Uw' D' L' F' Fw' D' L D' U Lw F2 D2 L' D2 U' Lw' Rw' R' Bw R' F' Bw U2 Rw' R B' Lw D2 Uw' U Dw R' Lw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' B2 L U' B Fw U' Rw 
663. 1:49.59 Fw2 Uw Dw2 L U' Rw2 F R2 Rw2 Lw Dw' B' Rw2 Uw U2 Fw2 U' Uw Dw R' U2 L2 D' Fw F2 R2 F' Bw2 Fw' U2 B' D2 Lw2 L2 Dw' L' D Fw Rw Dw B' Fw2 F2 Dw' Bw Fw' F2 Rw' F R D' B' U Uw2 R B L B2 F' U 
664. 1:57.88 U R2 Uw R' Dw' B2 F2 D' Uw L2 Lw' D2 Fw' B2 R' Rw' Bw' Fw Uw' Bw' Uw2 R U Bw' D' F D U2 Lw2 Bw2 U2 R2 U' F2 B2 Dw' B' D' F2 Rw' R' B U2 Dw2 R' U D L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Dw' L Dw2 B2 Lw' F Rw' Dw' Uw 
665. 1:52.95 F L Fw2 F L2 Fw2 B' D2 Dw2 U' R' Rw2 Bw R' L' F2 L Fw2 Bw2 L2 F' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Bw D' B' F' L Rw2 B' Dw' U' B2 R' Bw2 Dw2 D Rw' L' U' B Rw' Dw' L2 U' D2 Bw D' Bw Rw D2 Lw' R2 Uw' Lw2 F L' Uw Fw2 
666. 1:50.25 Lw' R U' R Lw' Uw2 Lw U2 L2 Bw Rw2 F U' B Lw' R2 Uw2 U2 D Dw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' R2 F2 D' Lw' B' Fw Lw' D' R2 Uw' B' Dw' Fw Uw Bw' Lw' Uw2 D2 Bw' Uw2 Dw' Rw2 D U2 F2 Bw2 Rw F' Fw' Bw' B Lw D2 Uw' F Uw2 R 
667. 1:57.33 Rw' Uw' Rw F' D' Rw2 D2 R L2 Uw R' Dw2 U' Lw' Rw' Uw B' F2 R' Fw2 B' Dw2 R B D' F Rw2 B Bw2 Fw Rw2 B Fw' Dw' Bw' L' Fw' U2 Lw' Bw U Lw L U D2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 Uw' R' Dw' Lw' L2 Bw2 Rw' Fw Uw Lw U Rw' 
668. 1:53.63 U' R Dw Fw' R' Uw2 D' Dw' Bw D Dw' F Fw L2 Dw2 F Fw' R F Lw' B' U2 F' Dw2 Rw D' Fw Dw2 L' R' F Dw2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw B' F' Lw2 Bw F D2 Fw' Uw U Bw Lw2 L' R D' B2 F' Lw Dw Rw2 B2 Uw2 B2 L 
669. 1:55.34 Uw2 Rw' Uw' Dw2 Bw' Uw' L2 R B' F' D' B D2 Bw2 Fw D2 U' L2 Bw Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R' D Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 L Rw' Fw' Uw Dw' Fw' L Bw Rw' Lw' U2 Uw Fw F Rw2 Uw' F R' Fw' L Lw2 F2 Bw2 Rw' Fw Lw' Uw2 L2 Dw Bw B' Fw Uw' 
670. 1:58.80 R Lw' F Dw2 Uw2 D Bw Fw B L' Uw' R2 D' R2 L2 Dw' D' B' Rw2 L Uw Lw' Fw' L' Lw2 B' U' Dw2 D2 Rw' Fw Uw' Lw' R Bw2 Lw' Rw Uw' F Bw2 D Lw2 Uw Rw F2 Bw U Rw F' B Dw' R' Uw' B' Bw' Lw Dw2 D2 Bw U2 
671. 2:04.93 D2 R' U2 B2 D Dw' Fw' Lw Dw Uw B' Fw2 D' R D' Rw Uw' F' D2 B2 Uw' Rw2 Bw' B2 U' Uw' B' Bw2 Rw R' B2 L2 U2 Uw D B2 Dw D2 R2 Uw' B' L Fw' D2 Dw' Rw2 Dw' B Lw D Rw R2 Fw' B Lw' R F2 B' Fw' Dw2 
672. 2:02.21 Dw2 Uw' Bw Uw D' F' L' Dw2 Fw' Bw' B D Uw' R' Bw F Rw U2 Dw' Fw D' Lw Bw2 Uw' U' D L2 D2 U Rw2 F' D U' R' F' B' L F R2 Bw' Lw' R2 B' Uw Fw Dw F' Bw' R' F D2 U2 Lw' U D F' Fw2 Uw L2 U2 
673. 1:57.84 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw B' Uw2 Rw' Uw B' Rw2 B2 Bw Rw' L2 D2 B2 F Bw2 Dw2 Bw' U2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Fw Lw Uw2 Fw' L2 F2 R2 B2 R' Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' Dw Rw' B' Uw2 F2 Dw R' Dw' Rw' R2 D' Uw Dw2 U' B' Rw2 Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 
674. 1:49.77 L2 B' U' D2 Fw2 D2 R' B Uw2 Bw' Fw2 U' Dw2 Fw2 D' Uw Fw' L' R2 U Fw2 L Rw' R B' D' U Bw F' Uw2 D2 Rw B Bw' U' Rw U D2 L2 U' L D2 Bw2 Fw2 F Dw2 L D2 B U R2 F' B2 Bw' R Uw D F U2 L 
675. 1:57.39 D Bw2 B2 Lw' Uw' Lw L2 Bw L2 Fw2 L' B' Rw' Dw2 Bw B2 Dw B' Fw Dw Uw2 F' Lw' D' B Uw R2 Bw' R L2 Dw2 D2 Lw2 Uw' R2 L' Lw Dw2 B2 Bw' U2 R2 U Dw Uw2 D Lw2 Fw Uw2 B2 Lw' Rw L2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 Dw' U' Fw U2 
676. 2:04.81 D Fw2 Dw Lw Dw' Lw D F Rw2 L Uw' F2 Fw' R2 U' Fw Rw F2 Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' R' U2 R' B2 Lw' Dw U' Lw U L2 Uw Rw U Uw' Fw Uw L' Rw Fw' Dw Rw Bw' F' Uw Rw' L' Uw2 U' F' Fw' Lw' Bw2 R F2 L2 Fw Bw 
677. 2:04.77 D2 B2 F2 Lw2 Uw' D Fw F' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw Rw' Uw2 F R2 Dw Uw' R' L D Lw' Fw' Uw2 Dw' D2 U2 F2 D' F R2 U2 Lw R D R Fw2 L' Dw' F' B' U2 Bw B' D2 R2 B' Lw Uw' D2 Dw2 R Fw F Uw' U2 Dw F Fw' 
678. 1:40.29 Bw D2 Rw2 Uw Dw2 Rw U B2 Lw L Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw' B2 Fw Bw U2 Dw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 R' L' U' R Uw Lw' F Bw' U2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw Uw B' Fw' R Uw2 B Fw' F' R' F' U Bw L U Lw2 Bw L' Dw2 U B' L' R2 Dw' D2 U' Bw 
679. 1:53.93 Bw2 F' Uw' B' L' Uw Fw2 Bw' Lw' B Lw L2 Dw Fw' F B' Rw' Uw2 Lw F R Uw Bw2 Lw' Bw' B' Fw2 U' B R' D' U' R2 Uw' Dw Lw2 D2 Dw Uw U' F2 L' Fw' D' Bw' Uw F2 Lw B2 U Rw B' F' Uw2 Fw Bw L' B2 Uw2 R 
680. 1:58.59 Dw' Fw' Bw' Dw' F2 Lw2 F2 Lw' B' Lw2 Uw Bw2 D Fw' L2 Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Rw Uw F Bw Rw Uw' Dw' Fw' B' L2 B' Dw' Rw Uw' F2 R Lw' D' Lw' Rw D2 Dw' B' L' Rw Dw2 Uw B L' Rw Lw Uw F2 Fw' U2 D' B' Fw Dw Fw2 R2 Rw 
681. 1:54.27 Fw' U' Fw Uw' D2 Lw' R F' Lw Dw' Rw2 F Dw F2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 U' Rw' Bw Fw2 Lw' U2 B2 R' Bw' B D Rw L' Lw' D2 Dw' F2 Dw Bw Lw' Bw Rw' Dw' B' R2 Lw Fw L U' Lw B F L' Dw2 Lw2 Uw Rw Bw D2 F Dw D F' 
682. 1:55.81 Lw F2 Lw Fw2 F2 L Uw Dw2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Dw Bw2 Rw' Lw R U' Dw' R U2 F2 D2 Dw' Bw2 L R Lw' Rw F R F' L2 F' Bw Lw' B Bw2 Dw' L D R' Fw2 L Bw' Lw Rw2 F2 Rw Uw' Dw' Lw Uw2 R' Dw F2 U R Bw2 Dw' Bw2 
683. 1:56.67 B U' B' Uw' F2 Lw' U R Uw2 B2 L' Dw F2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Rw Dw R Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw B2 L Fw2 Bw2 L Rw2 R2 F2 B' L' Dw' B2 D2 Uw' U2 F R2 Dw' D F' Fw' D Lw F' R Rw' L2 Lw2 B' Fw' Uw' Fw' U' B' Uw' B' Lw2 
684. 2:05.37 B' Dw' U Fw' R Uw2 Rw Bw Rw' D Bw' R2 Fw' D2 U2 Uw2 R2 L2 Rw D Bw Dw2 Fw' Lw' U' Uw' D' Fw' Lw' B2 Rw' Dw Fw2 L' B Dw' D Fw Dw Bw' Rw2 Fw' Rw B' Fw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 Rw D' B Fw L' R Rw' Lw' B 
685. 1:54.51 Dw' D' R' Uw Bw Dw2 D Lw U' Uw Fw' R2 Dw F Rw F2 Dw2 D' Bw Fw L F U Dw' Lw2 F Rw2 Uw Lw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw U' Fw2 Bw D2 U Rw' Dw Rw Fw B D Bw' B Rw' F' Fw R' Lw Rw' L2 D Rw2 L2 B' Uw Lw2 
686. 1:48.31 F2 Fw' Lw Rw2 Bw' L' Dw' Bw R2 D' Dw2 U' Uw' Rw' Dw U' F U2 B' Uw2 F' U2 Bw' Lw' Uw Rw Fw' D Fw' Lw2 Rw2 B D' U B' F2 U Lw Rw Uw Dw' Bw2 U' Bw L' R F' Bw' U2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw U Uw Fw' Dw' F2 L Bw' 
687. 2:03.19 Lw D Lw' B' L2 Fw2 R Bw' U2 Rw2 Lw B Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Lw' Uw2 Dw' U B' Fw F' D' B' L2 R' U D' Bw' F Uw D' Lw2 L' Rw D' Uw' U Lw' Bw2 F R Fw L Uw2 B2 F' R2 Uw R L Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 Uw L' U' 
688. 2:00.63 Bw' D Lw' D2 Bw Dw' Bw Fw2 D2 F' D F' U' Lw R2 F2 U2 B' U2 Uw2 B U F Fw2 B' Dw2 Fw R2 Dw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' R' Dw2 B Rw' D R2 F' U Dw' B' U' F D U Fw2 L2 R' Rw2 Uw' Dw Fw L' U2 D2 
689. 1:42.55 Lw U2 B D' F2 Lw' U' Fw F2 Bw Dw2 B' Lw2 L2 Uw' D' B2 Dw2 R2 D' Fw' U2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2 Lw' F U D2 Uw' F B Bw' R B2 F' Dw2 F L B U L' Bw' B' Fw' U' Lw' Dw2 R B' Lw' Rw L2 D L' Dw' B Rw' L' 
690. 1:59.04 Lw2 Dw2 D2 Uw Bw' R2 Bw Uw D U L' Fw2 U Dw' L' D' R Rw2 D Fw Dw' Bw' Lw' Bw' Dw' Rw F B L2 Fw Lw B U2 B Lw' B' D' Lw2 Bw' Dw' Bw Lw2 U' R2 D Bw2 Fw2 U2 B Rw' F Fw' D B' U2 Rw F' Dw Rw' B2 
691. 1:56.15 U' L2 Uw2 L Uw' B2 Rw' Lw2 Uw U2 Fw' U R2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 B L F2 Dw U Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw F Bw' Lw Uw B2 Bw' D2 Dw F2 Dw2 R L Dw' F Bw2 Uw Rw2 B2 Dw' Rw' U' Dw' Lw F B2 Lw' B Fw2 Dw' D Fw' Lw' B' 
692. 1:51.00 L Lw Dw2 D' L2 Rw U' R F' Rw D' Lw F D' Dw2 F2 R' F R2 D F2 Uw2 D2 U' Lw' Dw R2 D' U2 Uw Bw U' D' Fw Rw2 U Uw' Dw' Fw Bw' Lw Fw Dw' U F' Fw2 D Uw2 Rw R D Lw Dw2 Fw Dw Rw' U' L2 Lw2 Fw2 
693. 1:51.85 B' R2 Fw' Lw Dw' F' Lw' Rw2 Dw Fw2 Dw L Uw Rw L D L' Rw2 Dw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Rw Dw' U2 Rw2 Fw' U' Uw L D' Lw2 Rw' F2 Rw' R2 Dw' B Bw Rw2 F L' Lw' Uw' U Dw Bw' U' Rw' Dw2 L' D2 F B U2 F2 B2 L2 Dw' Bw' 
694. 1:52.22 U' D' Bw' Fw2 F Lw' Uw2 Dw R Lw D' Bw L' D2 R2 B' Fw L Lw' Rw F B' Dw2 Rw2 D' U2 Rw' L D' Dw R2 Uw2 R L2 U' D Bw2 Dw' U Fw' Rw Dw2 B2 Dw' Uw' B2 D2 U2 Rw' Dw Uw Fw2 Rw R' B2 L' D' L' Dw' U' 
695. 2:02.20 F2 B' D2 Uw2 B2 Lw2 U Rw' Uw2 D2 Bw Rw Dw U' Lw U Uw L Fw Lw' L Dw B' Bw' Fw2 U' D Dw Rw2 F Uw Rw2 Dw L' U2 Fw U2 L2 R F' U2 Uw' L2 D' Dw' Lw U2 Rw2 B D' F' Fw Uw2 R' B Bw' U' Fw' Lw2 Bw' 
696. 1:49.77 F Rw2 Fw B Bw' L D2 F R Uw' Lw' B' U R' Dw' Rw U' Bw F' Uw' B2 Dw2 Fw L' Rw Uw2 Dw2 D2 B Bw2 F D U2 Rw U' D Uw' Rw' R2 Bw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 Dw' U2 B2 Uw' F2 B' L2 Rw' Fw B2 U D' F2 Lw' Uw 
697. 1:47.37 B2 Fw2 D Lw Uw' L2 U2 Lw' Dw2 R2 F' L2 Uw' F R' Rw Fw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw Lw' F D' U2 R D Rw Bw2 Lw' Rw2 L2 D2 Lw D2 Lw2 Fw' Bw2 F' L D Rw Dw U2 B2 Fw2 Bw L2 Fw2 Lw' Uw Dw2 F2 D2 F D Fw2 B2 Uw D' Lw2 
698. 1:58.87 Uw2 L2 Bw Fw2 Rw U' Fw2 L' Rw2 D' Lw2 Uw' F2 Dw' D2 U2 Rw B' D R' U Lw F' Uw2 R' Dw' L Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw L2 F' L2 Bw2 Rw Lw2 U2 R D' Lw D2 Uw2 F' Dw U D' Rw2 U2 Bw' R B' Fw' D' L Dw2 
699. 1:46.82 Rw Fw2 R2 F' Lw2 U' F R' F Bw2 B' D2 Bw' R' F' Fw2 Dw Rw Bw' U2 Rw2 F Fw2 R Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' U R D' Uw2 L2 Uw' D' Fw2 Rw F Fw' Lw' U' Bw' R' Uw Bw' R Lw2 Rw2 F' R2 D2 Fw2 Dw' R' U' L Dw' R' D' Lw2 
700. 1:55.27 B U' Lw R B2 U Fw' L2 B U2 Lw2 L R Dw2 Fw' Lw' B' Rw F' Dw2 R F2 R2 U' Rw Uw Bw U' Rw' Fw' F2 Lw2 B2 Bw' F2 D2 R2 F' U Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 D2 L' D2 R2 Fw' D' L2 Bw' Rw2 F' Rw' R' U2 Lw R Dw Bw 
701. 1:45.23 B' U' F Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' U L2 U2 L Fw2 Rw2 F Rw B' Bw' Uw F' Uw' R2 Uw' Fw' F L2 Rw2 Bw' Uw Fw2 Uw Lw2 D' B2 Bw' L U Bw' Dw L Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' F L Dw2 Bw' Lw Uw R' F2 U2 Uw2 B U2 Lw Fw' R' Uw' R' 
702. 1:55.25 Rw2 Dw Rw B' Dw' Uw2 R' D' U' Dw' Lw' Fw2 D' Dw2 Rw' Lw Bw B Rw' U2 Bw L' B R Lw' F R U' D Dw2 Uw' B' Lw' R Fw R2 Rw2 D' L Dw Fw' Lw2 D' U' Fw' Uw B R' Fw' Rw' R2 Dw B2 D B Bw D Lw' B' F 
703. 1:56.15 Fw2 R2 Rw2 U Bw D2 U2 Fw B2 D Fw' Dw L D2 U2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 D U2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw R' F U2 Uw Fw' Dw U Uw2 Lw2 F' L' F2 Bw2 D' Fw2 D2 F' Uw' U' B2 R2 L2 Fw' Bw U2 L2 F' Dw' Bw2 B Dw' R Fw 
704. 1:55.48 Dw R' B' Uw' B' Uw' Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' F' Dw2 Lw R L' B2 Rw U' Lw2 B2 Dw Uw2 L Fw' D' L' Dw' B Uw D Dw Fw U' Lw' U2 Fw2 Lw Rw' Uw U' R2 Rw' Lw F Uw' Bw2 B2 Dw2 R B' U2 Lw' F2 L' R' Lw' F2 Rw' Bw' R' 
705. 1:50.52 Dw' D Bw D' Rw D2 Dw Rw U Uw' Lw' Dw' Lw L' Rw2 F Bw' R' F Lw' Bw Lw Fw' Uw' Fw' Lw F' U' Dw2 Uw Rw B D' B2 Dw L Dw D Lw' R' Fw U' Lw' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw U' Dw2 Bw2 B' R2 Uw' U2 Fw L F2 R' Bw2 L2 
706. 1:53.01 F Rw2 Bw' Uw' B' Uw2 R' D2 R2 Dw2 L' B2 U' Fw2 Lw2 R2 B F Fw' Dw2 D2 F2 B2 Bw U2 Lw D Fw' D Fw' R2 Dw Uw' F' Rw' R2 Lw2 B Rw R2 F Rw' F' Fw2 D Fw' B U' Fw B L Dw' B Bw U' Bw L2 R' Bw' Lw' 
707. 1:51.59 Lw' Rw2 R Fw Lw2 B2 D' L' Dw U Uw' L2 Rw' Bw2 Rw' Lw' L D' Uw2 R Bw' L2 B Rw Uw' L2 F' D Lw' B2 Fw' F Uw' D2 L2 R B2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' L' R Bw' U' Rw' Uw' Rw2 R2 Bw Lw Bw' D2 B' L2 Bw2 Lw D' B' D Bw' 
708. 2:02.08 R B D2 Rw2 D' Fw' D Bw2 B Rw L2 Bw U2 R Uw2 D2 B' Fw F2 Uw2 L F2 L2 Fw2 D' Lw2 Bw' B2 Uw Dw2 D' Fw Lw2 Bw2 D' Uw Fw2 Dw D' Uw' B2 F Dw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 R' Uw' R2 Dw' R' Fw' Bw D Dw2 R L' Rw2 Dw Lw 
709. 1:53.73 Lw' Dw D' Lw2 U Fw' Dw' Lw R2 L' F Bw2 D U' Lw' Fw' F D Fw' Bw' F' U2 Rw2 L2 B Bw' R Bw Uw2 D Dw Bw' R F' Lw' L Fw Rw Dw' Uw Rw2 D2 Fw R Dw' U' F Uw' Bw U' D' F' Uw D2 Bw2 R2 Lw U2 R L2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> I just broke a bunch of 5x5 PBs
> 
> 5x5 PB single by 0.86 seconds
> 
> ...


Getting closer and closer to that NR!! Keep it up!


----------



## Timona (May 16, 2022)

Also yesterday, I realized that the African record for 4x4 is just a little above 30 secs


And the Nigerian record is 41 secs too


So for 4x4 my long-term goal is to beat the African record not just the NR.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> Also yesterday, I realized that the African record for 4x4 is just a little above 30 secs
> 
> View attachment 19323
> And the Nigerian record is 41 secs too
> ...


What do you average for 4x4?
Also you might as well go for the 5x5 single AsR, it's 1:12.xx


----------



## Timona (May 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What do you average for 4x4?
> Also you might as well go for the 5x5 single AsR, it's 1:12.xx


Currently I average 55 seconds 4x4, PB is 47 but I have a **** cube rn and I'm planning on getting a new one later. I didn't check 5x5 because it's currently the hardest event for me to improve on.

 Also my 4x4 broke and I'm too lazy to reassemble it so I can't even do solves rn

(Almost) OH ao12 PB, missed it by 0.37, maybe I'm sub-30 idk. I'll do an ao100 to be certain.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16
avg of 12: 28.64

Time List:
1. 27.58 U' R2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' R' D2 F2 U' L2 F' R B2
2. 30.06 R F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R B' F2 L U' B U' B F'
3. 28.24 L R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R D' B D2 R D'
4. (22.86) F' B2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' B L2 B U B2 D2 B
5. 27.92 F L U L U2 D2 B U L B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 L B2 R' F2 U'
6. 29.12 F2 R2 B' L2 U' R L U R B2 L U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L F2 R2 D2 B'
7. (35.63[Cube fell + Dot OLL]) U' R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 L F L D U2 B D R
8. 27.40[WV] R' B' R F R D' B' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 L U2 R2 U2 R' F U2
9. 27.96 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L F2 D R D' F2 D2 U
10. 30.64 B' U' B L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 B2 U2 R B F' L D' R B2 U'
11. 29.08 B' D2 L2 U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U F R B' U' R'
12. 28.42 U B L R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 B L' F2 U R2 U F


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

new PB from the Weekly Comp

Edit: for 5x5

Almost PB single

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-17
avg of 12: 54.71

Time List:
130. 50.81 R2 B L B' U R F R B2 R L U2 B2 L B2 R' B2 D2 B2 F' Fw2 U B2 Rw2 B F' D' Rw2 U2 Rw2 B' D2 R B' Rw D2 Rw' Fw' L' U Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D 
131. 57.65 B' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' U' B2 U' R2 B D' R F L U2 F2 L' Fw2 Rw2 B2 L F' Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 F R Uw2 R D' F Uw D' Fw2 Uw R' Fw L' Uw2 D' Rw Fw' 
132. 49.00 D L D F R2 B' D' R F2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 L F2 U F Fw2 Uw2 L2 D B' Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 F' B2 Rw' Fw2 F Rw L2 F2 Rw L' B' Fw' Rw' D2 Fw 
133. 51.52 L2 F2 U2 R2 F R2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 B L U L2 R B2 F' D U' F Rw2 Fw2 D2 R' B U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L B' Rw2 L Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw L' Uw Fw' Uw Fw' Uw' Rw' U2 B' 
134. 57.61 U F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 R' B L' F' U' L B' U' Rw2 Fw2 U' R' Fw2 R' Fw2 R2 D L' Uw2 U2 Fw' B' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D Uw' B U2 Fw' Uw' Rw L 
135. 55.69 F2 R2 B D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 U' L U' L2 U' L' R' F D' B' Uw2 R Fw2 L' F Uw2 L U2 B L F' D2 Rw2 Uw' D2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 D Fw2 Rw' Uw 
136. 52.64 U' L2 D L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F L2 R D2 B' D B' L' R Fw2 R' U Fw2 R L U2 Rw2 D2 U R Uw2 Fw' B R2 U' F' Rw2 D Fw2 Rw' U2 F' Uw B 
137. (47.96) R' L F B' R L2 B2 U L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 F' R2 Uw2 L2 D U Rw2 U' F Rw D Rw2 U' Uw' Fw2 F' Rw' U Rw2 U' L' 
138. (1:00.75) D' R' F L2 U L' U F2 B U2 R2 U F2 B2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 D Rw2 F D2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R' B R' F2 R' Uw' R Uw' U2 R2 Rw Uw' F2 D' Rw D2 B Uw' 
139. 56.89 U' B2 L' B2 U2 B' D L' D2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 F D2 Uw2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw2 R' U2 L U2 F Uw2 B Uw R2 D' L B R' Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw' F Rw' U2 
140. 59.15 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F L' F2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 L' D Fw2 Uw2 L B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 B' F' L' U2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D2 F' R' Uw' Rw' Fw' U' Rw' R' L' D 
141. 56.14 L2 F D' L2 F R B' L U2 L2 D B2 U F2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B Uw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 F2 U' L' D2 Rw2 R' U' Fw2 U2 Fw B U2 Fw' F' R' Rw D B' Rw2 F' Uw F

I was so close to beating my 5x5 Ao5 PB (current PB is 1:43.16). Just 0.03 away

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-17
avg of 5: 1:43.19

Time List:
747. 1:50.64 Uw' Lw2 Rw Bw' L2 Dw' Uw' Rw' Dw' L R2 F2 B Uw R F2 Rw2 B' Uw' L B' Bw F Rw2 Uw' L Lw' Fw' Lw B2 R' F2 Rw F2 Dw Bw2 D' Bw U' Lw2 Rw2 L2 F Bw' Lw B Fw' Uw2 F2 Fw' Rw2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Bw Lw2 Bw' D2 Bw2 Rw2 
748. 1:39.80 D' L Dw U Lw B2 Fw Uw D2 B Lw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 U Bw' Uw' Fw Dw R2 Fw' R Fw2 Uw' F' L' Dw2 F2 U' F Bw' R Lw Dw' Lw' B F' Rw2 D R2 L' Dw' Bw2 F Fw Lw D2 L Uw' L Lw Fw Lw Rw U2 D2 Rw Bw Uw' Lw' 
749. 1:33.65 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' Rw' Dw Uw Bw2 B F L U Lw2 Bw2 L R' Lw Uw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw D' Rw Uw Lw Uw Dw Rw F' Bw Uw2 Fw2 B Lw U2 F Lw2 D' R Bw Fw Uw F2 Dw' Fw L Bw' Lw' Rw L2 Bw R' Dw Uw2 F' B' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 F' Fw2 
750. 1:56.91 Rw2 L D2 Rw' R' B' Bw' D2 U Uw2 Dw Rw' Dw' D' R' Rw2 L2 Dw' Rw B F Rw2 Lw' B' U' L' Dw2 Rw D L2 B' Dw' Rw F2 Uw' Bw Fw2 Uw' D2 Bw U2 R D2 R2 Uw' U Lw2 Dw2 Uw B2 U Rw' Lw' Dw R2 B Bw' Uw Fw Bw2 
751. 1:39.13 Bw' Fw2 B' Lw B U' F' L' Dw Rw' U' F2 R B' L' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' R Bw Dw2 L F Rw B' U' Rw Fw2 F2 D F2 R' Fw Bw B L' Bw' Fw F2 B L R' Uw2 B Dw2 Lw D' Uw2 Dw2 R' Uw2 Fw B2 R2 F' Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 F2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

Timona, how do you get CStimer+? I can't go to the original page because it links to Chrome store, which I can't open. Is there a file that you are supposed to download?


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Timona, how do you get CStimer+? I can't go to the original page because it links to Chrome store, which I can't open. Is there a file that you are supposed to download?


I got it from the Chrome store, yeah. I dont know if you can download a file tho, I installed it as an extension. I use csTimer as an app, not from the website so that it still works when I'm offline. Why can't you open Chrome Store?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> I got it from the Chrome store, yeah. I dont know if you can download a file tho, I installed it as an extension. I use csTimer as an app, not from the website so that it still works when I'm offline. Why can't you open Chrome Store?


cuz of china


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> cuz of china


oh.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

I downloaded cstimer+ from another website, but it gave me a zip file with a file inside called cstimer+.crx


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I downloaded cstimer+ from another website, but it gave me a zip file with a file inside called cstimer+.crx


.crx files are chrome extensions, just as a file and not an actual extension.
It will probably open with chrome if you open it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> 5 seconds is fast??? I thought 2 seconds was fast


ig 5 seconds is equivalent to the 10 seconds barrier on 3x3

not elite but pretty hard for your standard cuber to break


----------



## bulkocuber (May 17, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> ig 5 seconds is equivalent to the 10 seconds barrier on 3x3
> 
> not elite but pretty hard for your standard cuber to break


I got sub-5 few days after getting my first 2x2, when my 3x3 average was 20
So no, not even close

My average is still 4.6


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I got sub-5 few days after getting my first 2x2, when my 3x3 average was 20
> So no, not even close
> 
> My average is still 4.6


avg100?


----------



## bulkocuber (May 17, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> avg100?


I've never done big 2x2 sessions, except the first to days (when I did 200-300 solves a day), so only small averages were sub-5 (probably up to ao50? I don't remember actually). Also, I've just checked and my average was 5.5 when my 3x3 average just barely sub-20 (few days after getting it anyway). Sorry, I exaggerated it just a little bit but sub-5 2x2 isn't as hard as sub-10 3x3 because you only need to know Ortega (which has very few algs, especially compared to , being able to plan the first face in inspection along with the OLL if the first face is easy (3-5 moves). Sub-20 solvers already have to right TPS to do it in under 5 seconds IMO, but I improved very quickly and I don't know how accurate it is.



I put the wrong emoji


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 17, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> ig 5 seconds is equivalent to the 10 seconds barrier on 3x3
> 
> not elite but pretty hard for your standard cuber to break


I would say it's more like sub-3/3.5 to be equivalent to 3x3 sub-10. For sub-4 you can just learn ortega w/ OLL prediction and PBL prediction during OLL, or learn CLL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2022)

Yeah I would say it's pretty hard for me anyway haha


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> I just broke a bunch of 5x5 PBs
> 
> 5x5 PB single by 0.86 seconds
> 
> ...




100 solves later and I'm finally sub-1:50



Spoiler: Ao100 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-17 (solving from 2022-05-16 13:25:56 to 2022-05-17 19:34:35)
avg of 100: 1:49.13

Time List:
711. 1:48.90 @2022-05-16 13:25:56
712. 1:40.20 @2022-05-16 13:28:28
713. 1:44.85 @2022-05-16 13:31:35
714. 1:44.42 @2022-05-16 13:34:07
715. 1:34.70 @2022-05-16 13:36:45
716. 2:01.82 @2022-05-16 13:39:10
717. 1:48.01 @2022-05-16 13:42:50
718. 1:43.99 @2022-05-16 13:45:34
719. 2:02.63 @2022-05-16 13:51:20
720. 2:02.24 @2022-05-16 13:54:54
721. 2:05.22 @2022-05-16 18:30:25
722. 1:49.68 @2022-05-16 18:33:22
723. 1:54.63 @2022-05-16 18:35:56
724. 1:53.80 @2022-05-16 18:38:32
725. 1:49.50 @2022-05-16 18:41:13
726. 1:52.42 @2022-05-16 22:00:36
727. 1:57.28 @2022-05-16 22:03:18
728. 1:44.94 @2022-05-17 14:01:28
729. 1:54.40 @2022-05-17 14:04:01
730. 1:50.96 @2022-05-17 14:11:37
731. 1:48.66 @2022-05-17 14:14:13
732. 1:48.24 @2022-05-17 14:16:48
733. 1:53.91 @2022-05-17 14:19:34
734. 1:37.15 @2022-05-17 14:22:08
735. 1:48.90 @2022-05-17 14:27:29
736. 1:44.08 @2022-05-17 14:29:55
737. 1:35.49 @2022-05-17 14:32:21
738. 1:57.34 @2022-05-17 14:39:06
739. 1:51.84 @2022-05-17 14:50:57
740. 1:50.75 @2022-05-17 14:53:34
741. 1:56.79 @2022-05-17 15:27:11
742. 2:00.22 @2022-05-17 15:37:22
743. 1:53.46 @2022-05-17 15:40:37
744. 1:35.32 @2022-05-17 15:43:18
745. 1:49.45 @2022-05-17 15:45:35
746. 1:53.06 @2022-05-17 15:48:10
747. 1:50.64 @2022-05-17 15:50:55
748. 1:39.80 @2022-05-17 15:53:37
749. 1:33.65 @2022-05-17 15:56:04
750. 1:56.91 @2022-05-17 16:01:50
751. 1:39.13 @2022-05-17 16:04:29
752. 1:51.85 @2022-05-17 16:07:01
753. 1:48.82 @2022-05-17 16:09:52
754. 1:56.20 @2022-05-17 16:24:38
755. 1:45.04 @2022-05-17 16:27:23
756. 1:42.13 @2022-05-17 16:29:52
757. 1:51.64 @2022-05-17 16:39:21
758. 1:54.38 @2022-05-17 16:41:53
759. 1:48.83 @2022-05-17 16:44:35
760. 1:50.12 @2022-05-17 16:47:07
761. 1:51.37 @2022-05-17 16:49:49
762. 1:51.72 @2022-05-17 16:52:35
763. 1:48.10 @2022-05-17 16:55:11
764. 1:36.81 @2022-05-17 16:57:44
765. 1:56.00 @2022-05-17 17:02:56
766. 1:49.22 @2022-05-17 17:07:13
767. 1:39.12 @2022-05-17 17:11:37
768. 1:46.88 @2022-05-17 17:13:54
769. 1:55.02 @2022-05-17 17:16:22
770. 1:44.26 @2022-05-17 17:20:00
771. 1:43.17 @2022-05-17 17:22:31
772. 1:43.08 @2022-05-17 17:25:05
773. 1:33.95[PLL skip, Blue Centre was 2/3 done immediately after cross edges, other centres were free, could have been PB] @2022-05-17 17:27:36
774. 1:49.68 @2022-05-17 17:30:39
775. 1:41.22 @2022-05-17 17:33:15
776. 1:41.69 @2022-05-17 17:35:38
777. 1:58.23 @2022-05-17 17:38:11
778. 1:44.68 @2022-05-17 17:40:49
779. 1:57.07 @2022-05-17 17:46:07
780. 1:51.70 @2022-05-17 17:49:30
781. 1:56.16 @2022-05-17 17:52:06
782. 1:52.58 @2022-05-17 17:54:46
783. 1:51.59 @2022-05-17 17:57:23
784. 1:48.81 @2022-05-17 18:00:10
785. 1:43.88 @2022-05-17 18:06:52
786. 1:50.44 @2022-05-17 18:10:09
787. 1:50.89 @2022-05-17 18:12:46
788. 1:59.07 @2022-05-17 18:15:45
789. 1:44.84 @2022-05-17 18:18:36
790. 2:05.13 @2022-05-17 18:21:04
791. 1:56.10 @2022-05-17 18:24:02
792. 1:35.23 @2022-05-17 18:26:46
793. 1:52.84 @2022-05-17 18:33:04
794. 1:46.21 @2022-05-17 18:48:41
795. 1:39.78 @2022-05-17 18:51:15
796. 1:44.63 @2022-05-17 18:54:46
797. 1:48.80 @2022-05-17 18:57:18
798. 1:40.60 @2022-05-17 18:59:54
799. 1:46.51 @2022-05-17 19:02:16
800. 1:43.16 @2022-05-17 19:04:49
801. 1:53.33 @2022-05-17 19:07:12
802. 1:39.12 @2022-05-17 19:09:58
803. 1:50.89 @2022-05-17 19:12:28
804. 1:52.45 @2022-05-17 19:15:22
805. 1:41.45 @2022-05-17 19:18:03
806. 2:02.59 @2022-05-17 19:20:25
807. 1:47.28 @2022-05-17 19:23:06
808. 2:11.42 @2022-05-17 19:25:43
809. 1:51.12 @2022-05-17 19:31:48
810. 1:52.92 @2022-05-17 19:34:35



Broke a bunch of PBs too



When I get sub 1:40 on 5x5, I'll start learning L2E algorithms. Since it's algorithms I don't wanna learn them now because I can learn them anytime. I wanna focus on the more intuitive part of the solve, mainly Edge pairing and First 2 centres.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> When (if) I ever get sub 1:40 on 5x5, I'll start learning L2E algorithms. Since it's algorithms I don't wanna learn them now because I can learn them anytime. I wanna focus on the more intuitive part of the solve, mainly Edge pairing and First 2 centres.


Personally I don't think L2E is worth it, it takes some weird setups if you do e slice edge pairing. But, your call of course


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Personally I don't think L2E is worth it, it takes some weird setups if you do e slice edge pairing. But, your call of course


You haven't learn L2E?



Eli Apperson said:


> Personally I don't think L2E is worth it, it takes some weird setups if you do e slice edge pairing. But, your call of course


These are just the ones I know, most of them are intuitive Slice-Flip-Slice, asides from #8, it's a case with parity so I learnt the alg. No matter the case you can reduce it to one of these so that's what I do.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> You haven't learn L2E?


No, I find slice flip slice + parity if necessary quite fast.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 18, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> .crx files are chrome extensions, just as a file and not an actual extension.
> It will probably open with chrome if you open it.


damn i only have edge


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> damn i only have edge


Might work too, chrome extensions do work on edge


----------



## Timona (May 18, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Might work too, chrome extensions do work on edge


It does work, you just have to install it on Chrome first.

Things I should improve on for 5x5
- Making Centres
- Cross Edges. I've been testing making the Last cross edges before making Centres, and I thought making centres with 3 was hard, but making centrs with 4 solved cross edges is harder. I'll still keep working on it.
-Smarter ways to make edges during Freeslice, I'll go watch some of Kevin's videos
- Lookahead. I keep pausing immediately I finish the last cross edges to start looking for edges to begin Freeslice
- Learn Big Cube OLL and PLL, I might already know some of them

My current splits are
First 2 Centres- 14 secs
Cross Edges- 15 secs
Centres/Last Cross Edge- 30 secs
Edges- 30 secs
3x3- 15 secs

I'm just writing this down so I can actually remember it.

I did a solve so I could check splits and this happened



anyway, new PB, sub-1:30

The splits there are First 2 centres, Cross Edges, Centres and Cross Edges, Edge pairing and 3x3 stage, but the last 2 are 3x3 and Edge pairing together because I forgot I was doing splits.

Average average but second ever sub-1:30 so that's dope.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-18 (solving from 2022-05-18 17:05:49 to 2022-05-18 17:36:12)
avg of 12: 1:51.88

Time List:
1. 1:50.73 @2022-05-18 17:05:49 
2. (1:59.97) @2022-05-18 17:08:23 
3. (1:29.76[wow]) @2022-05-18 17:11:12 
4. 1:56.43 @2022-05-18 17:13:38 
5. 1:49.39 @2022-05-18 17:16:15 
6. 1:54.73 @2022-05-18 17:18:58 
7. 1:55.74 @2022-05-18 17:21:35 
8. 1:47.25 @2022-05-18 17:24:19 
9. 1:48.24[Redux, bcos why not?] @2022-05-18 17:27:47 
10. 1:52.44 @2022-05-18 17:30:56 
11. 1:52.68 @2022-05-18 17:33:37 
12. 1:51.19 @2022-05-18 17:36:12

I'm including times in so I can future proof myself if anyone says I'm faking solves or something. I need to get a camera tho

Planning an xCross feels so good

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-18
single: 9.85

Time List:
2652. 9.85 L2 B D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 D2 R' D' F2 L' D2 U2 R2 U' @2022-05-18 22:09:59

z2 // inspection
R2 F2 R D L2 // xcross (5/5)
U L' U' L U2 R U R' // 2nd pair (8/13)
U2 L' U' L2 U L' // 3rd pair (6/19)
y' R U R' // 4th pair (3/22)
U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M // OLL (8/30)
U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U2 // PLL (17/47)

47STM / 9.85sec =4.77TPS


----------



## Timona (May 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-19 (solving from 2022-05-19 11:56:02 to 2022-05-19 12:25:13)
avg of 12: 1:51.35

Time List:
1. 1:43.91 @2022-05-19 11:56:02 
2. 1:53.43 @2022-05-19 11:58:37 
3. 1:41.30 @2022-05-19 12:01:23 
4. (2:15.89[wut]) @2022-05-19 12:03:42 
5. 1:53.16 @2022-05-19 12:06:49 
6. 1:55.96 @2022-05-19 12:09:26 
7. (1:35.19) @2022-05-19 12:12:10 
8. 1:45.52 @2022-05-19 12:14:32 
9. 1:52.76 @2022-05-19 12:17:08 
10. 1:55.28 @2022-05-19 12:19:44 
11. 2:00.48 @2022-05-19 12:22:28 
12. 1:51.65 @2022-05-19 12:25:13

6.4TPS
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-19
single: 8.75

Time List:
2690. 8.75 L2 U' L U2 L' F B U' B D B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U @2022-05-19 13:56:27

y' z2 x // inspection
D R' U2 F x' // cross (4/4)
U' R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair, planned in inspection (8/12)
U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair (8/20)
U R' U R F' U' F // 3rd pair (7/27)
U2 y R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (8/35)
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL (9/44)
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL (12/56)

56STM / 8.75sec =6.4TPS

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-19 (solving from 2022-05-19 22:58:19 to 2022-05-19 23:46:51)
avg of 12: 1:47.74

Time List:
1. 1:51.28 @2022-05-19 22:58:19 
2. (1:31.60) @2022-05-19 23:00:59 
3. 1:40.18 @2022-05-19 23:03:09 
4. 1:48.46 @2022-05-19 23:05:35 
5. 1:43.32 @2022-05-19 23:08:09 
6. (1:54.60) @2022-05-19 23:10:33 
7. 1:52.69 @2022-05-19 23:15:53 
8. 1:46.28[Wrong COLL, slow af during Edge pairing.] @2022-05-19 23:18:25 
9. 1:50.80 @2022-05-19 23:21:12 
10. 1:43.62 @2022-05-19 23:23:52 
11. 1:48.65 @2022-05-19 23:44:17 
12. 1:52.16 @2022-05-19 23:46:51


----------



## Timona (May 20, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-20 (solving from 2022-05-20 07:30:13 to 2022-05-20 07:32:36)
avg of 5: 12.55

Time List:
1. (12.17) B' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 B U2 L2 D R' D R F2 U' L' R' @2022-05-20 07:30:13 
2. 12.76 F L2 R2 B D2 L2 F R2 F R2 U' F L D' L' U2 R B' R2 @2022-05-20 07:30:42 
3. 12.71 B D' L U' L U F2 L R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 @2022-05-20 07:31:39 
4. (13.92) R2 L2 B' U L' F R' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 @2022-05-20 07:32:05 
5. 12.17 R D' R2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R U F L2 F U' F D R @2022-05-20 07:32:36

I did an Ao12 with Redux, splits and everything. It actually amuses me how I'm almost the same average with them both. There's a universe out there where I am faster with Redux. Sadly, it's not this one. The splits are Centres, Edge pairing including Parity, and 3x3. Realistically I want to bring Centres down to 30, Edge pairing down to 35/40 and 3x3 down to 15.



Spoiler







1000 5x5 solves over the span of a month. From averaging >2:30 to sub-1:50.
That's some good progress if I do say so myself.



Spoiler: Ao1000



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-20 (solving from 2022-04-14 16:39:45 to 2022-05-20 16:25:43)
solves/total: 1000/1000

single
best: 1:27.34
worst: 3:10.98

mean of 3
current: 1:38.80 (σ = 7.55)
best: 1:37.47 (σ = 7.65)

avg of 5
current: 1:40.47 (σ = 5.85)
best: 1:40.01 (σ = 6.41)

avg of 12
current: 1:46.71 (σ = 8.27)
best: 1:43.66 (σ = 6.48)

avg of 25
current: 1:46.77 (σ = 6.93)
best: 1:45.30 (σ = 6.31)

avg of 50
current: 1:48.53 (σ = 5.85)
best: 1:46.62 (σ = 5.75)

avg of 100
current: 1:47.82 (σ = 6.29)
best: 1:47.82 (σ = 6.29)

avg of 200
current: 1:50.40 (σ = 6.70)
best: 1:50.25 (σ = 6.44)

avg of 500
current: 1:53.33 (σ = 7.33)
best: 1:53.33 (σ = 7.33)

avg of 1000
current: 2:01.98 (σ = 11.76)
best: 2:01.98 (σ = 11.76)

Average: 2:01.98 (σ = 11.76)
Mean: 2:02.66

Time List:
1. 2:23.51 @2022-04-14 16:39:45
2. (2:49.23) @2022-04-14 16:47:13
3. 2:20.37 @2022-04-14 16:50:55
4. 2:05.20 @2022-04-14 16:54:17
5. (2:42.68) @2022-04-14 16:59:56
6. (2:39.26) @2022-04-14 17:03:42
7. 2:06.77 @2022-04-14 17:07:15
8. 2:20.11 @2022-04-14 17:10:48
9. 2:07.51 @2022-04-14 17:14:14
10. (2:51.12) @2022-04-14 17:17:17
11. (2:48.44) @2022-04-14 17:55:26
12. (2:42.74) @2022-04-14 18:01:32
13. (2:38.08) @2022-04-14 18:05:29
14. 2:25.11 @2022-04-14 18:11:21
15. 2:24.96 @2022-04-14 18:14:47
16. 2:19.88 @2022-04-14 18:18:07
17. (2:33.98) @2022-04-14 18:21:22
18. 2:20.60 @2022-04-14 22:48:37
19. (2:49.95) @2022-04-14 22:52:24
20. (2:36.88) @2022-04-15 08:40:07
21. 2:14.44 @2022-04-15 08:43:56
22. 2:26.21 @2022-04-15 08:47:10
23. 1:59.66 @2022-04-15 08:50:27
24. (2:34.75) @2022-04-15 08:53:21
25. 2:16.16 @2022-04-15 14:29:27
26. (2:38.99) @2022-04-15 17:55:35
27. 2:16.36 @2022-04-15 21:48:04
28. 2:19.26 @2022-04-15 22:21:12
29. (2:42.65) @2022-04-15 22:24:30
30. (2:31.11) @2022-04-15 22:28:19
31. 2:22.95 @2022-04-15 22:31:52
32. 2:21.92 @2022-04-15 22:43:39
33. (2:51.15) @2022-04-16 03:58:46
34. 2:18.96 @2022-04-16 04:02:26
35. 2:27.13 @2022-04-16 04:05:37
36. 2:29.14 @2022-04-16 04:09:11
37. 2:17.32 @2022-04-16 04:12:32
38. 2:02.78 @2022-04-16 04:16:08
39. 2:01.75 @2022-04-16 04:19:17
40. (2:40.78) @2022-04-16 04:22:17
41. (2:55.19) @2022-04-16 04:25:56
42. (2:32.33) @2022-04-16 04:29:38
43. 2:23.36 @2022-04-16 04:33:11
44. (2:52.25) @2022-04-16 04:46:43
45. 2:30.44 @2022-04-16 05:08:47
46. (2:39.45) @2022-04-16 05:12:19
47. 2:25.79 @2022-04-16 05:15:52
48. 2:27.31 @2022-04-16 05:19:49
49. (2:39.92) @2022-04-16 14:06:58
50. 2:00.75 @2022-04-16 14:10:29
51. 2:25.56 @2022-04-16 14:13:24
52. 2:24.89 @2022-04-16 14:17:02
53. 2:09.07 @2022-04-16 14:24:07
54. 2:06.09 @2022-04-16 14:27:34
55. 2:14.92 @2022-04-16 14:30:32
56. (2:33.83) @2022-04-16 14:33:56
57. 2:19.29 @2022-04-16 14:37:45
58. 2:25.42 @2022-04-16 14:41:01
59. 2:27.35 @2022-04-16 14:44:44
60. 2:23.12 @2022-04-16 15:38:28
61. 2:24.84 @2022-04-16 15:41:54
62. 2:07.82 @2022-04-16 15:45:15
63. (2:31.79) @2022-04-16 20:17:45
64. 2:21.70 @2022-04-16 20:23:04
65. 2:14.03 @2022-04-16 20:26:27
66. 2:09.26 @2022-04-16 20:29:36
67. 2:27.09 @2022-04-16 20:32:38
68. (2:39.74) @2022-04-16 20:35:57
69. 2:19.23 @2022-04-16 20:39:24
70. 2:21.58 @2022-04-16 20:42:32
71. 2:17.71 @2022-04-16 20:46:03
72. (2:32.78) @2022-04-16 20:49:10
73. 2:13.30 @2022-04-17 14:04:27
74. (2:51.79) @2022-04-17 14:07:56
75. 2:26.80 @2022-04-17 14:23:19
76. 2:18.45 @2022-04-17 14:26:43
77. 2:16.18 @2022-04-17 14:29:57
78. 2:07.94 @2022-04-17 14:35:16
79. 2:29.54 @2022-04-17 14:38:36
80. 2:13.46 @2022-04-17 14:45:13
81. (3:10.98) @2022-04-17 15:28:47
82. 2:22.46 @2022-04-17 15:32:48
83. 2:19.76 @2022-04-17 15:41:36
84. (2:33.89) @2022-04-17 15:46:56
85. 2:16.32 @2022-04-17 15:50:31
86. 2:19.22 @2022-04-17 15:53:35
87. 2:20.63 @2022-04-17 15:56:56
88. 2:25.12 @2022-04-17 16:00:00
89. 2:20.66 @2022-04-17 16:07:40
90. 2:21.79 @2022-04-17 16:11:01
91. 2:13.60 @2022-04-17 16:18:30
92. 2:29.92 @2022-04-17 17:34:41
93. (2:33.70) @2022-04-17 17:41:28
94. (2:32.83) @2022-04-17 17:49:53
95. (2:59.39) @2022-04-17 17:53:39
96. 2:26.05 @2022-04-17 18:21:18
97. (2:59.71) @2022-04-17 21:17:53
98. (2:38.47) @2022-04-17 21:21:58
99. 2:17.54 @2022-04-17 21:26:16
100. (2:33.72) @2022-04-17 21:30:41
101. 2:23.02 @2022-04-17 21:34:06
102. (2:45.80) @2022-04-18 13:26:19
103. 2:10.04 @2022-04-18 13:30:25
104. 2:25.64 @2022-04-18 15:08:14
105. (2:34.16) @2022-04-18 15:11:58
106. 2:21.86 @2022-04-18 15:15:24
107. 2:03.49 @2022-04-18 15:18:37
108. 2:15.96 @2022-04-18 15:21:53
109. 2:24.06 @2022-04-18 14:50:47
110. 2:27.32 @2022-04-18 14:54:16
111. 2:30.03 @2022-04-18 14:57:32
112. 2:19.30 @2022-04-18 15:00:56
113. 2:07.54 @2022-04-18 15:04:06
114. 2:23.42 @2022-04-18 16:28:10
115. 2:14.76 @2022-04-18 16:31:29
116. 1:58.65 @2022-04-18 16:34:49
117. 1:59.18 @2022-04-18 16:38:53
118. 2:11.18 @2022-04-18 16:43:27
119. 2:04.92 @2022-04-18 16:50:04
120. 2:15.70 @2022-04-18 16:53:09
121. 2:12.55 @2022-04-18 16:56:12
122. 2:23.47 @2022-04-18 16:59:13
123. 2:09.87 @2022-04-18 17:02:27
124. 2:02.65 @2022-04-18 17:05:34
125. 2:04.41 @2022-04-18 17:08:30
126. 1:57.53 @2022-04-18 17:11:25
127. 2:04.39 @2022-04-18 17:14:28
128. 2:14.76 @2022-04-18 17:17:18
129. 1:47.23 @2022-04-18 17:20:24
130. 2:18.11 @2022-04-18 17:42:54
131. 1:54.87 @2022-04-18 17:46:09
132. 2:14.23 @2022-04-18 19:36:21
133. 2:16.95 @2022-04-18 20:32:25
134. 2:20.42 @2022-04-18 20:36:57
135. 1:59.72 @2022-04-18 20:42:00
136. (2:38.51) @2022-04-18 20:46:30
137. 2:11.58 @2022-04-18 20:50:09
138. 2:01.35 @2022-04-18 20:53:09
139. 2:30.76 @2022-04-18 20:56:19
140. 2:20.36 @2022-04-18 21:00:43
141. 2:04.44 @2022-04-18 21:04:01
142. (2:43.96) @2022-04-18 21:07:07
143. 1:57.13 @2022-04-18 21:15:35
144. (2:34.80) @2022-04-18 21:19:00
145. 2:14.20 @2022-04-18 21:22:35
146. 2:14.27 @2022-04-18 21:54:06
147. 1:57.99 @2022-04-18 22:03:42
148. 1:59.96 @2022-04-18 22:06:30
149. 1:53.77 @2022-04-18 22:09:13
150. 2:16.36 @2022-04-18 22:12:29
151. 2:14.21 @2022-04-18 22:15:38
152. 2:16.47 @2022-04-18 22:27:58
153. 2:08.92 @2022-04-18 22:31:00
154. 2:16.24 @2022-04-18 22:33:58
155. 2:21.38 @2022-04-18 22:37:13
156. 2:01.30 @2022-04-18 22:45:16
157. 2:15.15 @2022-04-18 22:51:38
158. 2:02.65 @2022-04-18 22:54:43
159. 2:18.67 @2022-04-18 23:00:48
160. 2:16.09 @2022-04-18 23:04:03
161. (2:33.99) @2022-04-18 23:14:48
162. (2:40.91) @2022-04-18 23:21:25
163. 2:11.52 @2022-04-18 23:27:12
164. 2:06.43 @2022-04-18 23:30:23
165. 2:22.91 @2022-04-18 23:34:10
166. 2:31.03 @2022-04-18 23:37:23
167. 2:21.52 @2022-04-18 23:41:32
168. 2:02.92 @2022-04-18 23:57:35
169. 1:59.73 @2022-04-19 00:01:27
170. 1:56.96 @2022-04-19 00:04:12
171. 2:10.78 @2022-04-19 00:07:00
172. 2:16.83 @2022-04-19 00:10:18
173. 2:29.49 @2022-04-19 01:49:55
174. 2:04.46 @2022-04-19 01:53:33
175. 2:26.35 @2022-04-19 01:56:55
176. 2:23.47 @2022-04-19 02:01:22
177. 2:05.71 @2022-04-19 02:04:56
178. (2:36.88) @2022-04-19 03:39:27
179. (2:31.72) @2022-04-19 03:42:58
180. (2:34.02) @2022-04-19 03:48:20
181. 2:13.80 @2022-04-19 10:27:22
182. 1:59.82 @2022-04-19 10:30:37
183. (2:38.01) @2022-04-19 10:33:30
184. 2:08.46 @2022-04-19 10:37:02
185. 2:24.89 @2022-04-19 12:10:18
186. 2:18.20 @2022-04-19 12:36:55
187. 2:16.28 @2022-04-19 13:22:45
188. 1:57.11 @2022-04-19 13:26:05
189. 2:05.62 @2022-04-19 13:29:03
190. 2:24.05 @2022-04-19 15:55:09
191. 2:17.93 @2022-04-19 15:58:53
192. 1:54.01 @2022-04-19 16:02:00
193. 2:05.11 @2022-04-19 16:05:06
194. 1:55.59 @2022-04-19 16:08:03
195. (2:33.01) @2022-04-19 18:04:17
196. 1:50.53 @2022-04-19 18:08:40
197. 1:54.21 @2022-04-19 18:12:00
198. 2:00.82 @2022-04-19 16:10:58
199. 2:22.37 @2022-04-19 16:13:51
200. 1:58.10 @2022-04-19 16:17:06
201. 1:56.43 @2022-04-19 16:21:12
202. 2:02.73 @2022-04-19 16:24:04
203. 2:18.64 @2022-04-19 18:16:38
204. 1:57.58 @2022-04-19 20:15:58
205. 2:00.54 @2022-04-19 20:18:46
206. 2:05.89 @2022-04-19 20:21:43
207. 2:16.59 @2022-04-19 20:42:28
208. 2:26.78 @2022-04-19 20:45:52
209. 2:21.27 @2022-04-19 21:02:09
210. 2:24.09 @2022-04-19 21:07:16
211. 2:17.56 @2022-04-19 21:10:30
212. (2:32.68) @2022-04-19 21:36:22
213. 1:58.52 @2022-04-19 21:40:24
214. 2:18.44 @2022-04-19 21:43:21
215. 2:22.47 @2022-04-20 10:04:00
216. 2:21.08 @2022-04-20 10:07:21
217. 1:57.68 @2022-04-20 10:10:40
218. 2:09.28 @2022-04-20 10:13:31
219. 2:11.94 @2022-04-20 10:16:28
220. 2:13.52 @2022-04-20 10:23:11
221. 2:20.17 @2022-04-20 10:27:16
222. 2:17.34 @2022-04-20 10:30:32
223. (2:34.55) @2022-04-20 10:33:42
224. 1:56.75 @2022-04-20 10:38:15
225. 2:10.26 @2022-04-20 10:56:03
226. 2:14.62 @2022-04-20 11:22:12
227. 1:55.75 @2022-04-20 12:08:41
228. 2:07.76 @2022-04-20 12:15:37
229. 1:53.94 @2022-04-20 12:18:39
230. 2:05.35 @2022-04-20 12:21:25
231. 2:24.83 @2022-04-20 12:24:24
232. 2:04.73 @2022-04-20 13:29:14
233. 1:57.54 @2022-04-20 13:32:11
234. 2:05.03 @2022-04-20 16:03:28
235. (2:35.85) @2022-04-20 16:06:49
236. 1:53.22 @2022-04-20 16:10:30
237. 2:03.39 @2022-04-20 16:14:08
238. 1:53.79 @2022-04-20 16:33:35
239. 1:57.49 @2022-04-20 16:37:27
240. 2:04.00 @2022-04-20 16:40:37
241. 2:26.73 @2022-04-20 16:43:37
242. 1:51.80 @2022-04-20 17:18:24
243. 2:15.79 @2022-04-20 17:23:51
244. 2:07.60 @2022-04-20 17:27:02
245. 2:21.40 @2022-04-20 17:29:57
246. 2:12.08 @2022-04-20 17:33:41
247. 2:06.72 @2022-04-20 17:44:28
248. 2:24.82 @2022-04-20 17:47:51
249. 2:02.30 @2022-04-20 17:56:12
250. 2:17.22 @2022-04-20 21:09:23
251. 2:09.84 @2022-04-20 21:12:42
252. 2:29.14 @2022-04-20 21:15:43
253. 2:09.75 @2022-04-20 21:19:13
254. 2:18.30 @2022-04-20 21:27:25
255. 1:50.98 @2022-04-20 21:34:26
256. 1:59.31 @2022-04-20 21:37:08
257. 2:12.05 @2022-04-20 21:40:17
258. 2:14.49 @2022-04-20 21:43:21
259. 2:04.01 @2022-04-20 21:46:30
260. 2:16.11 @2022-04-20 21:49:33
261. 2:11.19 @2022-04-20 21:52:44
262. 2:05.82 @2022-04-20 21:55:51
263. 2:09.59 @2022-04-20 21:58:45
264. 2:11.72 @2022-04-20 22:01:45
265. 2:16.74 @2022-04-20 22:04:48
266. 2:10.46 @2022-04-20 22:11:45
267. 2:15.46 @2022-04-20 22:33:12
268. 2:05.81 @2022-04-20 22:36:27
269. 1:57.17 @2022-04-20 22:39:28
270. 2:23.83 @2022-04-20 22:42:27
271. 2:03.66 @2022-04-20 22:45:39
272. 2:19.74 @2022-04-20 22:48:36
273. 2:11.58 @2022-04-20 22:51:51
274. 1:57.54 @2022-04-20 22:55:00
275. 2:03.29 @2022-04-20 22:57:47
276. 2:14.73 @2022-04-20 23:01:00
277. 2:04.44 @2022-04-20 23:04:17
278. 2:13.10 @2022-04-20 23:30:09
279. 2:20.89 @2022-04-20 23:33:09
280. 1:55.94 @2022-04-20 23:36:26
281. 2:04.24 @2022-04-21 01:53:12
282. 2:17.45 @2022-04-21 01:56:05
283. 2:19.10 @2022-04-21 01:59:15
284. 2:23.54 @2022-04-21 09:38:54
285. 2:08.44 @2022-04-21 09:43:19
286. 2:15.90 @2022-04-21 09:50:02
287. 2:20.44 @2022-04-21 09:54:06
288. 2:24.49 @2022-04-21 09:58:01
289. 1:49.83 @2022-04-21 10:17:52
290. 2:04.20 @2022-04-21 10:20:33
291. 1:59.13 @2022-04-21 10:23:27
292. 2:18.42 @2022-04-21 10:31:06
293. 2:07.74 @2022-04-21 10:37:31
294. 2:05.44 @2022-04-21 10:50:54
295. 2:07.17 @2022-04-21 10:53:57
296. 2:10.52 @2022-04-21 10:56:49
297. 1:57.23 @2022-04-21 10:59:45
298. 1:58.19 @2022-04-21 11:02:29
299. 2:16.14 @2022-04-21 11:05:19
300. 1:56.68[first sub-2 with Redux] @2022-04-21 11:08:33
301. 2:04.34[finished first 8 edges in 1.20] @2022-04-21 11:11:31
302. 2:15.04 @2022-04-21 11:14:51
303. 2:22.20 @2022-04-21 11:17:56
304. 2:07.13 @2022-04-21 11:21:11
305. 2:23.92 @2022-04-21 11:24:04
306. 2:15.24 @2022-04-21 11:30:49
307. 2:09.32 @2022-04-21 11:42:52
308. 2:14.15 @2022-04-21 11:45:52
309. 2:02.55 @2022-04-21 11:49:30
310. 2:11.07 @2022-04-21 11:52:13
311. 2:14.43 @2022-04-21 13:06:41
312. 2:14.10 @2022-04-21 13:09:46
313. 2:13.90 @2022-04-21 13:13:05
314. 1:41.69 @2022-04-21 13:16:31
315. 2:05.82 @2022-04-21 13:19:08
316. 2:15.00 @2022-04-21 13:21:59
317. 1:49.37 @2022-04-21 13:25:28
318. 1:50.31 @2022-04-21 13:28:07
319. 1:56.32 @2022-04-21 13:34:35
320. 1:56.75 @2022-04-21 13:37:42
321. 2:09.08 @2022-04-21 13:40:31
322. 1:58.88 @2022-04-21 13:58:24
323. 2:13.43 @2022-04-21 14:01:40
324. 2:10.01 @2022-04-21 14:07:00
325. 2:11.95 @2022-04-21 14:16:58
326. 1:52.29 @2022-04-21 14:20:05
327. 1:56.82 @2022-04-21 14:22:47
328. 2:02.01 @2022-04-21 14:28:58
329. 1:47.51 @2022-04-21 14:35:09
330. 1:56.63 @2022-04-21 14:41:00
331. 1:56.57 @2022-04-21 14:43:54
332. 1:55.73 @2022-04-21 14:46:48
333. 2:06.19 @2022-04-21 14:55:58
334. 2:06.65 @2022-04-21 14:58:52
335. 2:15.37 @2022-04-21 15:02:28
336. 2:08.68 @2022-04-21 15:05:35
337. 2:06.94 @2022-04-21 15:08:38
338. 2:00.00 @2022-04-21 15:11:26
339. 1:51.33 @2022-04-21 15:14:22
340. 2:01.27 @2022-04-21 15:16:58
341. 2:03.98 @2022-04-21 15:20:19
342. 1:44.01 @2022-04-21 16:47:54
343. 2:08.56 @2022-04-21 16:54:16
344. 1:59.52 @2022-04-21 16:57:25
345. 2:09.66 @2022-04-21 17:00:16
346. 1:53.16 @2022-04-21 17:03:14
347. 2:01.94 @2022-04-21 17:09:24
348. 2:02.51 @2022-04-21 17:12:14
349. 2:09.16 @2022-04-21 17:15:08
350. 1:51.46 @2022-04-21 17:18:04
351. 2:11.72 @2022-04-21 17:20:42
352. 1:47.62 @2022-04-21 17:27:23
353. 1:55.29 @2022-04-21 17:30:08
354. 1:56.18 @2022-04-21 17:32:56
355. 1:56.07 @2022-04-21 17:35:50
356. 2:21.73 @2022-04-21 17:38:24
357. 2:23.09 @2022-04-21 18:23:05
358. 1:56.77 @2022-04-21 18:30:47
359. 2:01.34 @2022-04-21 18:33:50
360. 1:59.02 @2022-04-21 18:36:49
361. 2:11.99 @2022-04-21 18:39:53
362. 1:56.08 @2022-04-21 18:44:51
363. 2:01.35 @2022-04-21 18:51:32
364. 2:18.35 @2022-04-21 18:54:39
365. 2:16.34 @2022-04-21 19:04:02
366. 1:47.01 @2022-04-21 20:26:24
367. 1:55.09 @2022-04-21 21:05:41
368. 1:51.31 @2022-04-21 21:14:54
369. 2:09.73 @2022-04-22 06:15:15
370. 2:04.27 @2022-04-22 06:18:12
371. 2:04.66 @2022-04-22 06:21:28
372. 1:57.53 @2022-04-22 06:31:39
373. 2:06.90 @2022-04-22 06:59:45
374. 2:06.56 @2022-04-22 07:02:58
375. 2:23.40 @2022-04-22 07:10:15
376. 2:20.09 @2022-04-22 07:22:03
377. 2:15.35 @2022-04-22 07:25:19
378. 2:06.13 @2022-04-22 07:31:12
379. 2:01.31 @2022-04-22 07:39:41
380. 2:30.36 @2022-04-22 07:42:42
381. 2:11.29 @2022-04-22 07:46:17
382. 1:57.76 @2022-04-22 07:54:20
383. 2:30.51 @2022-04-22 08:03:22
384. 2:05.79 @2022-04-22 08:07:04
385. 2:07.88 @2022-04-22 08:10:11
386. 2:24.48 @2022-04-22 08:13:42
387. 1:58.49 @2022-04-22 09:20:44
388. 2:08.32 @2022-04-22 09:23:36
389. 2:11.14[used Red cross with Yau, and did Double parity] @2022-04-22 09:26:40
390. 1:55.05 @2022-04-22 09:29:54
391. 1:57.16 @2022-04-22 09:32:40
392. 1:54.86 @2022-04-22 09:46:04
393. 2:03.95 @2022-04-22 09:48:56
394. 2:13.95 @2022-04-22 09:52:42
395. 2:26.19 @2022-04-22 09:55:49
396. 2:01.08 @2022-04-22 09:59:08
397. 1:52.54 @2022-04-22 10:04:38
398. 1:58.02 @2022-04-22 10:08:16
399. 2:10.52 @2022-04-22 10:14:08
400. 1:55.27 @2022-04-22 10:17:05
401. 2:01.54 @2022-04-22 10:22:27
402. 2:01.89 @2022-04-22 10:25:25
403. 2:06.68 @2022-04-22 11:12:10
404. 2:18.68 @2022-04-22 11:15:28
405. 2:10.35 @2022-04-22 11:19:02
406. 1:59.35 @2022-04-22 11:22:04
407. 2:02.76 @2022-04-22 11:29:41
408. 2:08.97 @2022-04-22 11:32:42
409. 2:04.55 @2022-04-22 11:49:13
410. 1:43.28 @2022-04-22 12:08:45
411. 2:01.63 @2022-04-22 12:14:57
412. 2:11.03 @2022-04-22 13:01:56
413. 1:48.56 @2022-04-22 13:08:31
414. 2:02.30 @2022-04-22 13:11:36
415. 2:20.55 @2022-04-22 17:24:26
416. 2:04.68 @2022-04-22 17:28:15
417. 1:59.76[Redux] @2022-04-22 17:31:43
418. 2:03.60[Yau] @2022-04-22 17:40:56
419. 2:04.53[Yau] @2022-04-22 17:44:30
420. 2:15.97[Redux] @2022-04-22 17:51:35
421. 2:03.36[Yau] @2022-04-22 17:54:46
422. 2:00.32 @2022-04-22 18:21:49
423. 2:06.49 @2022-04-22 18:25:04
424. 1:54.01 @2022-04-22 18:28:57
425. 1:57.53 @2022-04-22 18:38:46
426. 2:10.67 @2022-04-22 18:41:30
427. 2:15.16 @2022-04-22 18:44:43
428. 2:12.11 @2022-04-22 19:23:15
429. 2:04.84 @2022-04-22 19:26:17
430. 2:00.16 @2022-04-22 19:29:15
431. 2:04.88 @2022-04-22 19:42:01
432. 2:16.73 @2022-04-22 19:44:53
433. 1:55.92 @2022-04-22 19:47:53
434. 2:02.03 @2022-04-22 19:51:10
435. 1:55.95 @2022-04-22 19:54:06
436. 2:18.14 @2022-04-22 19:57:05
437. 2:12.62 @2022-04-23 01:18:56
438. 2:03.26 @2022-04-23 01:21:58
439. 2:05.03 @2022-04-23 01:24:51
440. 2:06.94 @2022-04-23 01:27:51
441. 2:13.91 @2022-04-23 01:38:55
442. 2:06.42 @2022-04-23 01:50:56
443. 2:21.57 @2022-04-23 01:54:01
444. 2:10.83 @2022-04-23 01:57:28
445. 1:57.78 @2022-04-23 02:00:39
446. 2:00.89 @2022-04-23 02:03:35
447. 1:55.94 @2022-04-23 02:06:38
448. 2:19.84 @2022-04-23 02:09:33
449. 2:15.15 @2022-04-23 08:19:41
450. 2:17.34 @2022-04-23 08:22:57
451. 2:27.43 @2022-04-23 08:26:13
452. 2:05.93 @2022-04-23 08:33:05
453. 1:50.04 @2022-04-23 08:36:18
454. 2:13.38 @2022-04-23 08:39:00
455. 1:57.58 @2022-04-23 08:42:10
456. (2:32.69) @2022-04-23 08:45:44
457. 1:58.89 @2022-04-23 09:20:21
458. 2:01.96 @2022-04-23 09:23:26
459. 1:56.73 @2022-04-23 09:33:36
460. 2:12.80 @2022-04-23 09:36:24
461. 1:58.64 @2022-04-23 09:39:25
462. 2:06.14[cube pop. Yau] @2022-04-23 09:42:28
463. 1:56.28[Redux] @2022-04-23 09:45:56
464. 1:58.73[Yau] @2022-04-23 09:52:51
465. 1:48.21[Yau] @2022-04-23 09:55:46
466. 1:58.42[Yau] @2022-04-23 09:58:27
467. 2:20.37 @2022-04-23 10:10:25
468. 2:14.29 @2022-04-23 11:20:26
469. 2:03.30 @2022-04-23 11:23:28
470. 2:01.71 @2022-04-23 11:26:24
471. 2:06.52 @2022-04-23 11:34:27
472. 1:58.93 @2022-04-23 13:44:05
473. 1:51.95 @2022-04-23 13:47:04
474. 1:57.13 @2022-04-23 13:50:10
475. 1:50.76 @2022-04-23 13:53:01
476. 1:55.42 @2022-04-23 13:55:52
477. 2:04.70 @2022-04-23 13:58:44
478. 2:07.33 @2022-04-23 14:01:48
479. 2:00.87 @2022-04-23 14:04:54
480. 1:56.79 @2022-04-23 14:43:39
481. 2:09.89 @2022-04-23 15:10:03
482. 1:43.67 @2022-04-23 15:17:12
483. 2:13.96[Redux, messed up L2E alg, did L3E twice] @2022-04-23 15:19:52
484. 1:41.48 @2022-04-23 15:23:36
485. 1:50.96 @2022-04-23 15:26:28
486. (1:38.67) @2022-04-23 15:29:18
487. 2:07.86 @2022-04-23 15:31:48
488. 1:55.91 @2022-04-23 15:35:18
489. 2:00.75[Pain.] @2022-04-23 15:38:05
490. 2:00.58[PAIN.] @2022-04-23 15:40:55
491. 1:52.22 @2022-04-23 15:44:13
492. 1:56.11 @2022-04-23 15:51:10
493. 2:05.81 @2022-04-23 15:54:09
494. 2:06.46 @2022-04-23 21:24:41
495. 1:50.54 @2022-04-23 21:32:10
496. 2:09.00 @2022-04-23 21:52:02
497. 2:02.77 @2022-04-23 22:02:49
498. 1:57.67 @2022-04-23 22:05:40
499. 2:02.28 @2022-04-23 22:08:29
500. 1:46.88 @2022-04-23 22:11:28
501. 2:03.86 @2022-04-23 22:14:06
502. 2:01.50 @2022-04-23 22:44:53
503. 2:20.57 @2022-04-24 00:00:00
504. 1:55.91 @2022-04-24 00:03:46
505. 2:06.72 @2022-04-24 00:06:41
506. 2:09.88 @2022-04-24 00:09:43
507. 1:53.40 @2022-04-24 00:19:36
508. 1:45.31 @2022-04-24 00:22:18
509. 1:54.61 @2022-04-24 00:24:44
510. 2:06.37 @2022-04-24 00:37:20
511. 2:11.58 @2022-04-24 00:40:31
512. 1:58.32 @2022-04-24 00:43:33
513. 2:07.46 @2022-04-24 00:46:25
514. 2:09.48 @2022-04-24 12:31:00
515. 1:56.44 @2022-04-24 12:37:39
516. 2:05.31 @2022-04-24 12:40:50
517. 2:10.26 @2022-04-24 12:50:18
518. 2:08.70 @2022-04-24 12:53:16
519. 2:13.12 @2022-04-24 13:10:08
520. 1:55.94 @2022-04-24 13:13:08
521. 2:10.47 @2022-04-24 13:15:51
522. 2:15.32 @2022-04-24 13:19:37
523. 1:44.95 @2022-04-24 13:22:39
524. 1:55.78 @2022-04-24 13:25:20
525. 2:03.52 @2022-04-24 13:28:02
526. 1:45.71 @2022-04-24 13:31:25
527. 1:57.49 @2022-04-24 13:34:09
528. 1:50.32 @2022-04-24 13:37:05
529. 2:04.41 @2022-04-24 13:39:49
530. 1:50.13 @2022-04-24 13:46:21
531. 1:47.81 @2022-04-24 13:48:55
532. 1:57.58 @2022-04-24 13:51:47
533. 1:59.74 @2022-04-24 15:55:15
534. 1:48.10 @2022-04-24 15:58:04
535. 1:53.07 @2022-04-24 16:04:35
536. 1:48.76 @2022-04-24 16:07:24
537. 2:06.45 @2022-04-24 16:10:12
538. 2:07.97 @2022-04-24 16:30:38
539. 1:54.09 @2022-04-24 16:33:36
540. 2:05.16 @2022-04-24 16:36:25
541. 2:13.36 @2022-04-24 16:40:04
542. 2:04.04 @2022-04-24 16:43:57
543. 2:16.25 @2022-04-24 16:46:55
544. 2:05.82 @2022-04-24 16:54:33
545. 2:15.26 @2022-04-24 17:16:23
546. 1:54.47 @2022-04-24 17:19:39
547. 1:57.43 @2022-04-24 17:22:33
548. 2:06.63 @2022-04-24 17:25:30
549. 1:52.41 @2022-04-24 17:28:42
550. 2:06.37 @2022-04-24 17:35:38
551. 2:01.67 @2022-04-24 17:38:40
552. 1:53.29 @2022-04-24 17:41:32
553. 1:58.43 @2022-04-24 17:44:20
554. 1:50.42 @2022-04-24 17:47:23
555. 2:01.51 @2022-04-24 17:50:07
556. 2:02.13 @2022-04-24 17:53:10
557. 2:03.23 @2022-04-24 17:56:00
558. 2:11.72 @2022-04-24 18:03:06
559. 1:50.42 @2022-04-24 18:06:31
560. 1:57.60 @2022-04-24 20:25:26
561. 2:15.88 @2022-04-24 20:32:09
562. 2:27.94 @2022-04-24 20:36:39
563. 1:58.07 @2022-04-24 23:08:33
564. 2:14.92 @2022-04-24 23:11:30
565. 2:06.22 @2022-04-24 23:14:42
566. 1:46.62 @2022-04-24 23:17:44
567. 2:03.44 @2022-04-25 12:06:35
568. 2:06.57 @2022-04-25 12:15:21
569. 1:57.29 @2022-04-25 12:18:20
570. 1:59.16 @2022-04-25 12:21:19
571. 1:47.80 @2022-04-25 12:24:24
572. 1:54.69 @2022-04-25 12:26:59
573. 1:51.24 @2022-04-25 12:39:29
574. 1:43.40 @2022-04-25 12:42:15
575. 2:04.13 @2022-04-25 12:44:52
576. 2:00.50 @2022-04-25 12:47:47
577. 1:50.39 @2022-04-25 12:50:38
578. 1:50.58 @2022-04-25 12:53:20
579. 1:49.79 @2022-04-25 12:56:05
580. 1:58.44 @2022-04-25 13:09:18
581. (1:35.56) @2022-04-25 13:12:04
582. 1:52.46 @2022-04-25 22:32:57
583. 1:57.75 @2022-04-25 22:35:39
584. 2:01.27 @2022-04-25 22:39:28
585. 2:01.65 @2022-04-25 22:58:54
586. 1:56.22 @2022-04-25 23:02:10
587. 1:59.75 @2022-04-25 23:07:26
588. 1:54.07 @2022-04-25 23:10:40
589. 1:59.73 @2022-04-25 23:13:22
590. 1:52.40 @2022-04-25 23:16:14
591. 1:49.89 @2022-04-25 23:18:53
592. 1:53.16 @2022-04-25 23:21:35
593. 1:54.88 @2022-04-26 11:37:55
594. 2:08.61 @2022-04-26 11:40:46
595. 1:56.32 @2022-04-26 11:43:39
596. 1:42.40 @2022-04-26 11:46:23
597. 2:01.34 @2022-04-26 11:48:51
598. 2:09.13 @2022-04-26 18:17:16
599. 1:54.90 @2022-04-27 21:10:44
600. 1:57.97 @2022-04-27 21:13:33
601. 2:04.21 @2022-04-27 21:16:33
602. 2:05.17 @2022-04-28 02:44:36
603. 1:44.35 @2022-04-28 02:47:35
604. 1:56.86 @2022-04-28 02:50:10
605. 1:50.55 @2022-04-28 02:53:07
606. 2:00.48 @2022-04-28 02:55:53
607. 1:56.50 @2022-04-28 02:58:49
608. 1:53.22 @2022-04-28 03:06:04
609. 2:10.12 @2022-04-28 03:08:55
610. 1:48.21 @2022-04-28 03:12:20
611. 1:46.98 @2022-04-28 03:14:56
612. 1:47.79 @2022-04-28 03:17:34
613. (1:40.60) @2022-04-28 03:25:59
614. (1:40.45) @2022-04-28 03:28:37
615. 1:57.94 @2022-04-28 03:31:14
616. 1:53.49 @2022-04-28 03:34:02
617. 2:00.34 @2022-04-28 03:39:58
618. (1:38.76[Could have done VLS to skip OLL, almost PB]) @2022-04-28 03:42:55
619. 2:04.40 @2022-04-28 03:45:37
620. 1:44.07 @2022-04-28 03:48:36
621. (1:38.71) @2022-04-28 03:51:15
622. 2:00.82 @2022-04-28 03:56:36
623. 1:47.25 @2022-04-28 03:59:26
624. 2:00.10 @2022-04-28 04:05:51
625. 1:58.56 @2022-04-28 11:39:12
626. 2:23.30 @2022-04-28 11:41:56
627. 2:02.22 @2022-04-28 11:45:39
628. 2:07.72 @2022-04-28 11:48:38
629. 1:46.08 @2022-04-28 13:43:56
630. 1:54.85 @2022-04-28 13:46:44
631. 1:54.92 @2022-04-28 13:49:31
632. 1:56.91 @2022-04-28 13:52:19
633. 1:56.32 @2022-04-28 13:55:02
634. 2:15.97 @2022-04-28 14:11:55
635. 1:58.20 @2022-04-28 14:15:16
636. 1:52.44 @2022-04-28 14:18:07
637. 1:51.85 @2022-04-28 14:20:42
638. 1:55.21 @2022-04-28 14:24:38
639. 2:11.03 @2022-04-28 14:27:34
640. 1:57.67 @2022-05-11 09:49:59
641. 1:54.74 @2022-05-11 09:52:55
642. 2:05.80 @2022-05-11 09:55:37
643. 1:54.20 @2022-05-11 09:58:36
644. 1:53.91 @2022-05-11 10:01:19
645. 2:09.04 @2022-05-11 11:41:12
646. 2:14.31 @2022-05-11 16:17:27
647. 2:07.09 @2022-05-11 16:21:49
648. 2:04.63 @2022-05-11 16:25:07
649. 2:11.32 @2022-05-11 16:30:08
650. 1:55.24 @2022-05-12 19:29:41
651. 2:11.58 @2022-05-12 19:32:24
652. 1:45.90 @2022-05-12 19:35:29
653. 2:06.47 @2022-05-12 19:37:57
654. 2:06.53 @2022-05-12 20:09:34
655. 2:05.27 @2022-05-12 20:12:29
656. 1:56.82 @2022-05-12 20:16:29
657. 1:49.30 @2022-05-12 21:07:56
658. 1:59.09 @2022-05-12 21:10:42
659. 1:57.01 @2022-05-12 21:13:26
660. 2:04.44 @2022-05-12 21:16:15
661. 2:07.74 @2022-05-12 21:19:06
662. 2:01.42 @2022-05-12 21:21:55
663. 1:49.59 @2022-05-14 01:27:45
664. 1:57.88 @2022-05-14 01:30:27
665. 1:52.95 @2022-05-14 01:33:16
666. 1:50.25 @2022-05-14 01:35:58
667. 1:57.33 @2022-05-14 01:38:31
668. 1:53.63 @2022-05-14 01:41:11
669. 1:55.34 @2022-05-14 01:43:53
670. 1:58.80 @2022-05-14 01:49:26
671. 2:04.93 @2022-05-14 01:52:39
672. 2:02.21 @2022-05-14 01:56:04
673. 1:57.84  @2022-05-14 02:02:58
674. 1:49.77 @2022-05-14 02:05:41
675. 1:57.39 @2022-05-14 02:08:23
676. 2:04.81 @2022-05-14 02:11:25
677. 2:04.77 @2022-05-14 12:44:57
678. (1:40.29) @2022-05-15 18:12:57
679. 1:53.93 @2022-05-15 18:15:30
680. 1:58.59 @2022-05-15 18:18:29
681. 1:54.27 @2022-05-15 18:25:01
682. 1:55.81 @2022-05-15 18:27:43
683. 1:56.67 @2022-05-15 18:30:26
684. 2:05.37 @2022-05-15 18:33:09
685. 1:54.51 @2022-05-15 18:36:06
686. 1:48.31 @2022-05-15 18:42:35
687. 2:03.19 @2022-05-15 18:50:55
688. 2:00.63 @2022-05-15 18:53:48
689. 1:42.55 @2022-05-16 11:11:28
690. 1:59.04 @2022-05-16 11:13:59
691. 1:56.15 @2022-05-16 11:16:44
692. 1:51.00 @2022-05-16 11:19:25
693. 1:51.85 @2022-05-16 11:22:30
694. 1:52.22 @2022-05-16 11:26:19
695. 2:02.20 @2022-05-16 11:29:35
696. 1:49.77 @2022-05-16 11:43:41
697. 1:47.37 @2022-05-16 11:46:45
698. 1:58.87 @2022-05-16 12:25:24
699. 1:46.82 @2022-05-16 12:28:16
700. 1:55.27 @2022-05-16 12:31:01
701. 1:45.23 @2022-05-16 12:33:55
702. 1:55.25 @2022-05-16 12:36:26
703. 1:56.15 @2022-05-16 12:39:19
704. 1:55.48 @2022-05-16 12:47:09
705. 1:50.52 @2022-05-16 12:49:46
706. 1:53.01 @2022-05-16 13:01:02
707. 1:51.59 @2022-05-16 13:07:38
708. 2:02.08 @2022-05-16 13:10:23
709. 1:53.73 @2022-05-16 13:20:05
710. 2:19.80 @2022-05-16 13:22:44
711. 1:48.90 @2022-05-16 13:25:56
712. (1:40.20) @2022-05-16 13:28:28
713. 1:44.85 @2022-05-16 13:31:35
714. 1:44.42 @2022-05-16 13:34:07
715. (1:34.70) @2022-05-16 13:36:45
716. 2:01.82 @2022-05-16 13:39:10
717. 1:48.01 @2022-05-16 13:42:50
718. 1:43.99 @2022-05-16 13:45:34
719. 2:02.63 @2022-05-16 13:51:20
720. 2:02.24 @2022-05-16 13:54:54
721. 2:05.22 @2022-05-16 18:30:25
722. 1:49.68 @2022-05-16 18:33:22
723. 1:54.63 @2022-05-16 18:35:56
724. 1:53.80 @2022-05-16 18:38:32
725. 1:49.50 @2022-05-16 18:41:13
726. 1:52.42 @2022-05-16 22:00:36
727. 1:57.28 @2022-05-16 22:03:18
728. 1:44.94 @2022-05-17 14:01:28
729. 1:54.40 @2022-05-17 14:04:01
730. 1:50.96 @2022-05-17 14:11:37
731. 1:48.66 @2022-05-17 14:14:13
732. 1:48.24 @2022-05-17 14:16:48
733. 1:53.91 @2022-05-17 14:19:34
734. (1:37.15) @2022-05-17 14:22:08
735. 1:48.90 @2022-05-17 14:27:29
736. 1:44.08 @2022-05-17 14:29:55
737. (1:35.49) @2022-05-17 14:32:21
738. 1:57.34 @2022-05-17 14:39:06
739. 1:51.84 @2022-05-17 14:50:57
740. 1:50.75 @2022-05-17 14:53:34
741. 1:56.79 @2022-05-17 15:27:11
742. 2:00.22 @2022-05-17 15:37:22
743. 1:53.46 @2022-05-17 15:40:37
744. (1:35.32) @2022-05-17 15:43:18
745. 1:49.45 @2022-05-17 15:45:35
746. 1:53.06 @2022-05-17 15:48:10
747. 1:50.64 @2022-05-17 15:50:55
748. (1:39.80) @2022-05-17 15:53:37
749. (1:33.65) @2022-05-17 15:56:04
750. 1:56.91 @2022-05-17 16:01:50
751. (1:39.13) @2022-05-17 16:04:29
752. 1:51.85 @2022-05-17 16:07:01
753. 1:48.82 @2022-05-17 16:09:52
754. 1:56.20 @2022-05-17 16:24:38
755. 1:45.04 @2022-05-17 16:27:23
756. 1:42.13 @2022-05-17 16:29:52
757. 1:51.64 @2022-05-17 16:39:21
758. 1:54.38 @2022-05-17 16:41:53
759. 1:48.83 @2022-05-17 16:44:35
760. 1:50.12 @2022-05-17 16:47:07
761. 1:51.37 @2022-05-17 16:49:49
762. 1:51.72 @2022-05-17 16:52:35
763. 1:48.10 @2022-05-17 16:55:11
764. (1:36.81) @2022-05-17 16:57:44
765. 1:56.00 @2022-05-17 17:02:56
766. 1:49.22 @2022-05-17 17:07:13
767. (1:39.12) @2022-05-17 17:11:37
768. 1:46.88 @2022-05-17 17:13:54
769. 1:55.02 @2022-05-17 17:16:22
770. 1:44.26  @2022-05-17 17:20:00
771. 1:43.17 @2022-05-17 17:22:31
772. 1:43.08 @2022-05-17 17:25:05
773. (1:33.95[PLL skip, Blue Centre was 2/3 done immediately after cross edges, other centres were free, could have been PB]) @2022-05-17 17:27:36
774. 1:49.68 @2022-05-17 17:30:39
775. (1:41.22) @2022-05-17 17:33:15
776. 1:41.69 @2022-05-17 17:35:38
777. 1:58.23 @2022-05-17 17:38:11
778. 1:44.68 @2022-05-17 17:40:49
779. 1:57.07 @2022-05-17 17:46:07
780. 1:51.70 @2022-05-17 17:49:30
781. 1:56.16 @2022-05-17 17:52:06
782. 1:52.58 @2022-05-17 17:54:46
783. 1:51.59 @2022-05-17 17:57:23
784. 1:48.81 @2022-05-17 18:00:10
785. 1:43.88 @2022-05-17 18:06:52
786. 1:50.44 @2022-05-17 18:10:09
787. 1:50.89 @2022-05-17 18:12:46
788. 1:59.07 @2022-05-17 18:15:45
789. 1:44.84 @2022-05-17 18:18:36
790. 2:05.13 @2022-05-17 18:21:04
791. 1:56.10 @2022-05-17 18:24:02
792. (1:35.23) @2022-05-17 18:26:46
793. 1:52.84 @2022-05-17 18:33:04
794. 1:46.21 @2022-05-17 18:48:41
795. (1:39.78) @2022-05-17 18:51:15
796. 1:44.63 @2022-05-17 18:54:46
797. 1:48.80 @2022-05-17 18:57:18
798. (1:40.60) @2022-05-17 18:59:54
799. 1:46.51 @2022-05-17 19:02:16
800. 1:43.16 @2022-05-17 19:04:49
801. 1:53.33 @2022-05-17 19:07:12
802. (1:39.12) @2022-05-17 19:09:58
803. 1:50.89 @2022-05-17 19:12:28
804. 1:52.45 @2022-05-17 19:15:22
805. (1:41.45) @2022-05-17 19:18:03
806. 2:02.59 @2022-05-17 19:20:25
807. 1:47.28 @2022-05-17 19:23:06
808. 2:11.42 @2022-05-17 19:25:43
809. 1:51.12 @2022-05-17 19:31:48
810. 1:52.92 @2022-05-17 19:34:35
811. 1:59.31 @2022-05-17 19:37:15
812. 1:44.11 @2022-05-17 23:11:58
813. 1:45.21 @2022-05-17 23:51:53
814. 2:03.60 @2022-05-17 23:54:21
815. 1:55.73[wut?] @2022-05-17 23:57:13
816. 1:55.72[wut??] @2022-05-17 23:59:51
817. 1:55.75[wut???] @2022-05-18 00:02:37
818. 1:58.21 @2022-05-18 00:05:51
819. 2:11.46 @2022-05-18 00:09:08
820. 1:53.04 @2022-05-18 00:12:24
821. 2:05.77 @2022-05-18 00:18:04
822. 2:03.94 @2022-05-18 00:21:11
823. 1:59.47 @2022-05-18 00:25:26
824. 1:54.71 @2022-05-18 00:28:37
825. 1:51.85 @2022-05-18 00:41:37
826. 1:51.62 @2022-05-18 00:44:13
827. 1:54.62 @2022-05-18 00:46:54
828. 1:43.20[LL Skip] @2022-05-18 00:49:51
829. 1:50.48 @2022-05-18 00:57:04
830. 2:07.27 @2022-05-18 00:59:45
831. 2:04.17 @2022-05-18 01:02:35
832. 2:06.85 @2022-05-18 01:05:27
833. 1:51.57 @2022-05-18 07:26:49
834. 1:51.43 @2022-05-18 07:29:23
835. 1:42.69 @2022-05-18 07:32:02
836. 1:51.33 @2022-05-18 07:34:57
837. 2:01.87 @2022-05-18 07:40:38
838. 1:58.08 @2022-05-18 07:46:47
839. 1:43.73 @2022-05-18 07:49:32
840. 1:50.31 @2022-05-18 07:52:01
841. 2:06.92 @2022-05-18 07:54:42
842. 1:55.29 @2022-05-18 07:57:59
843. 1:54.13 @2022-05-18 08:00:36
844. 1:52.42 @2022-05-18 08:03:18
845. 1:57.82 @2022-05-18 08:06:03
846. 2:05.06 @2022-05-18 08:08:55
847. 2:03.57 @2022-05-18 08:11:59
848. 1:46.12 @2022-05-18 08:14:50
849. 1:54.41 @2022-05-18 08:17:28
850. 1:55.31 @2022-05-18 08:20:06
851. 1:50.73 @2022-05-18 08:22:48
852. 2:08.21 @2022-05-18 08:26:30
853. 2:02.19 @2022-05-18 08:29:28
854. 1:50.46 @2022-05-18 08:42:18
855. (1:27.34=12.30+10.58+29.78+34.03+0.63) @2022-05-18 08:46:34
856. 1:45.66 @2022-05-18 08:55:13
857. 1:56.90 @2022-05-18 08:58:01
858. 1:45.21 @2022-05-18 09:01:25
859. 1:48.45 @2022-05-18 09:03:52
860. 2:00.94 @2022-05-18 09:07:08
861. 1:44.14 @2022-05-18 09:15:17
862. (1:30.74) @2022-05-18 09:17:47
863. 1:46.41 @2022-05-18 09:20:30
864. 1:47.23 @2022-05-18 09:23:38
865. 1:46.53 @2022-05-18 09:26:20
866. 1:47.22 @2022-05-18 09:29:29
867. 1:48.09 @2022-05-18 16:41:47
868. 1:55.67 @2022-05-18 16:45:20
869. 1:50.73 @2022-05-18 17:05:49
870. 1:59.97 @2022-05-18 17:08:23
871. (1:29.76[wow]) @2022-05-18 17:11:12
872. 1:56.43 @2022-05-18 17:13:38
873. 1:49.39 @2022-05-18 17:16:15
874. 1:54.73 @2022-05-18 17:18:58
875. 1:55.74 @2022-05-18 17:21:35
876. 1:47.25 @2022-05-18 17:24:19
877. 1:48.24[Redux, bcos why not?] @2022-05-18 17:27:47
878. 1:52.44 @2022-05-18 17:30:56
879. 1:52.68 @2022-05-18 17:33:37
880. 1:51.19 @2022-05-18 17:36:12
881. 1:57.72 @2022-05-18 17:42:03
882. 1:42.63 @2022-05-18 17:48:00
883. 1:45.61 @2022-05-18 18:54:39
884. 2:05.52 @2022-05-18 19:04:21
885. 1:46.98 @2022-05-18 19:09:23
886. 1:48.04 @2022-05-19 10:56:48
887. 1:53.16 @2022-05-19 10:59:26
888. 1:57.16 @2022-05-19 11:02:09
889. 2:00.17 @2022-05-19 11:04:52
890. (1:40.51) @2022-05-19 11:11:14
891. 2:07.73 @2022-05-19 11:13:50
892. 1:42.82 @2022-05-19 11:16:44
893. 1:52.99[Imagine messing up COLL and then messing up PLL, couldnt be me] @2022-05-19 11:19:13
894. 1:55.19 @2022-05-19 11:22:29
895. 1:50.57 @2022-05-19 11:25:10
896. 1:44.19 @2022-05-19 11:28:03
897. (1:40.71) @2022-05-19 11:30:38
898. 1:45.93 @2022-05-19 11:33:10
899. 1:55.07 @2022-05-19 11:38:30
900. 1:57.02 @2022-05-19 11:41:25
901. 1:58.07 @2022-05-19 11:44:09
902. 1:43.91 @2022-05-19 11:56:02
903. 1:53.43 @2022-05-19 11:58:37
904. (1:41.30) @2022-05-19 12:01:23
905. 2:15.89[wut] @2022-05-19 12:03:42
906. 1:53.16 @2022-05-19 12:06:49
907. 1:55.96 @2022-05-19 12:09:26
908. (1:35.19) @2022-05-19 12:12:10
909. 1:45.52 @2022-05-19 12:14:32
910. 1:52.76 @2022-05-19 12:17:08
911. 1:55.28 @2022-05-19 12:19:44
912. 2:00.48 @2022-05-19 12:22:28
913. 1:51.65 @2022-05-19 12:25:13
914. 1:44.39 @2022-05-19 14:22:59
915. 1:49.46 @2022-05-19 15:46:46
916. 1:44.69 @2022-05-19 15:49:16
917. 1:44.13 @2022-05-19 15:52:28
918. (1:35.88) @2022-05-19 15:58:05
919. (1:36.22) @2022-05-19 16:00:57
920. 1:45.44 @2022-05-19 16:03:12
921. 1:52.47 @2022-05-19 16:05:36
922. 1:47.94 @2022-05-19 16:08:31
923. 1:49.51 @2022-05-19 16:11:12
924. 1:46.64 @2022-05-19 16:14:25
925. 1:47.80 @2022-05-19 16:17:01
926. (1:38.27) @2022-05-19 16:19:35
927. (1:36.75) @2022-05-19 16:21:55
928. 1:49.33 @2022-05-19 16:24:35
929. (1:41.47) @2022-05-19 16:27:17
930. 1:55.58 @2022-05-19 21:03:58
931. 1:55.38 @2022-05-19 21:07:39
932. 1:46.69 @2022-05-19 21:10:35
933. 1:42.25 @2022-05-19 21:13:10
934. 1:58.19 @2022-05-19 21:15:49
935. (1:34.69) @2022-05-19 21:18:29
936. 1:58.08 @2022-05-19 21:20:48
937. 1:53.51 @2022-05-19 21:23:31
938. (1:35.35) @2022-05-19 21:26:04
939. 1:45.96 @2022-05-19 21:28:20
940. (1:31.11[Could have been sub-1:30 if not for Parity]) @2022-05-19 21:55:54
941. 1:45.36 @2022-05-19 21:58:29
942. 1:53.51 @2022-05-19 22:00:55
943. 1:48.51 @2022-05-19 22:03:37
944. 1:49.22 @2022-05-19 22:06:06
945. (1:40.76) @2022-05-19 22:08:32
946. 1:48.36 @2022-05-19 22:10:52
947. 1:51.28 @2022-05-19 22:58:19
948. (1:31.60) @2022-05-19 23:00:59
949. (1:40.18) @2022-05-19 23:03:09
950. 1:48.46 @2022-05-19 23:05:35
951. 1:43.32 @2022-05-19 23:08:09
952. 1:54.60 @2022-05-19 23:10:33
953. 1:52.69 @2022-05-19 23:15:53
954. 1:46.28[Wrong COLL, slow af during Edge pairing.] @2022-05-19 23:18:25
955. 1:50.80 @2022-05-19 23:21:12
956. 1:43.62 @2022-05-19 23:23:52
957. 1:48.65 @2022-05-19 23:44:17
958. 1:52.16 @2022-05-19 23:46:51
959. 1:53.49 @2022-05-20 00:10:04
960. 1:44.91[Redux] @2022-05-20 00:13:00
961. 1:49.76[slow solves] @2022-05-20 08:53:58
962. 2:13.60=45.50+1:06.53+21.56 @2022-05-20 07:40:02
963. 1:53.56=36.42+55.01+22.12 @2022-05-20 07:46:26
964. 1:41.86=35.83+47.20+18.82[Redux feels so good when you know what you're doing] @2022-05-20 07:49:09
965. 1:58.35=38.51+1:01.57+18.27 @2022-05-20 07:51:36
966. 1:48.00=42.84+49.30+15.86 @2022-05-20 08:13:27
967. 2:05.56=46.99+1:00.53+18.04 @2022-05-20 08:16:06
968. 1:49.14=37.00+51.33+20.80 @2022-05-20 08:19:03
969. 1:54.55=38.73+55.50+20.32 @2022-05-20 08:22:46
970. 1:45.94=37.74+50.52+17.68 @2022-05-20 08:25:24
971. (1:40.07=34.69+48.96+16.42) @2022-05-20 08:27:52
972. 1:48.48=35.06+54.48+18.94 @2022-05-20 08:30:20
973. 1:53.09=39.09+52.60+21.39 @2022-05-20 08:41:51
974. 1:45.62 @2022-05-20 09:39:51
975. 1:48.95 @2022-05-20 09:42:21
976. 1:47.50 @2022-05-20 11:32:00
977. 1:47.81 @2022-05-20 11:34:32
978. 1:52.51 @2022-05-20 11:36:59
979. 1:49.31 @2022-05-20 14:11:45
980. (1:36.09) @2022-05-20 14:14:18
981. (1:35.68) @2022-05-20 14:21:16
982. 1:49.74 @2022-05-20 14:25:35
983. (1:36.54) @2022-05-20 14:28:13
984. 1:47.41 @2022-05-20 14:30:58
985. 1:43.92 @2022-05-20 14:49:14
986. 1:46.73 @2022-05-20 14:51:47
987. 1:56.41 @2022-05-20 15:09:24
988. 2:04.73 @2022-05-20 15:12:05
989. 1:53.92 @2022-05-20 15:16:14
990. 1:55.82 @2022-05-20 15:23:01
991. 1:53.59 @2022-05-20 15:29:13
992. (1:34.65) @2022-05-20 15:31:53
993. 1:43.88 @2022-05-20 15:34:24
994. 2:00.56 @2022-05-20 15:40:52
995. 1:56.39 @2022-05-20 15:46:12
996. 1:46.73 @2022-05-20 16:01:54
997. (1:39.55) @2022-05-20 16:04:29
998. 1:47.48 @2022-05-20 16:17:11
999. (1:33.78) @2022-05-20 16:19:53
1000. (1:35.13) @2022-05-20 16:25:43



Thinking of getting 6x6 and 7x7 since I'm really enjoying 5x5.

4x4 single and Ao5 PB from yesterday

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-20
avg of 5: 50.92

Time List:
51.68, 53.50, 47.58, (46.65), (59.03)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-20
avg of 5: 53.28

Time List:
48.01, 54.51, 56.52, 59.69, 48.81

*Current Averages*
2x2- 4.7 secs, even though I haven't touched it in a long time
3x3- 12.7 secs. I'm not working on 3x3, only doing a few solves every now and then.
4x4- 54 secs. Bad cube.
5x5-1:48 secs, Let's freaking go! Still shooting for sub-1:30 tho.
3x3 OH- 31 secs. I forgot I could even do this one.
3BLD- I've been doing 5x5 mostly.


----------



## Timona (May 21, 2022)

Ao5 from my phone

5x5: 1:45.65 = 1:45.32, (1:38.09), (1:49.39), 1:46.70, 1:44.94

3x3: 11.85 = (9.92), 11.13, 11.93, 11.09, (13.79), 11.77, 11.85, 13.02, 12.71, 11.47, 11.63, 11.97


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 21, 2022)

whats ur 5x5 PB ? mine is 1:20.11


----------



## Timona (May 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> (Almost) OH ao12 PB, missed it by 0.37, maybe I'm sub-30 idk. I'll do an ao100 to be certain.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16
> avg of 12: 28.64
> ...



Well, I guess this week's Ao100 is OH. Finally averaging sub-30 and I smashed a bunch of PBs. I guess I should start learning OH algs, but it's gonna be hard since I solve OH right-handed. Of course, there's also the mandatory N-perm DNF



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 10






> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-21
> solves/total: 98/100
> 
> single
> ...








weruoaszxcvnm said:


> whats ur 5x5 PB ? mine is 1:20.11


1:27.34


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 21, 2022)

3x3 OH

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-21
avg of 12: 30.96

Time List:
1. 30.99 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 R B' U' B' L2 U' F' 
2. 29.91 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' U' L B D R2 U B L' D2 R' F 
3. 29.53 R2 B2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 B D2 L2 B' L B D' B L F2 R' B U 
4. 30.78 B R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 R' F' R2 U L' F L2 F2 
5. 29.65 U' L2 F D' B' R' B F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B' 
6. 30.02 F' L' F2 U R B' R2 U' R' U L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D2 
7. 32.33 U R' U L' B R2 L D B L' D2 B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R B2 R F2 
8. 33.28 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' R2 D B R2 U B' D2 L' F2 
9. 33.83 U L D L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' U' R B R2 U L' 
10. (27.80) B' D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 R' U' F U B2 F D' L 
11. 29.27 R' D' R F2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 F R' B2 D R2 B2 L' D2 
12. (35.59) U R' U D L' D B F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' L B


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 21, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> 3x3 OH
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-21
> avg of 12: 30.96
> ...


Wrong thread??


----------



## Timona (May 21, 2022)

sub-1:40 ao5 PB, pog

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-21 (solving from 2022-05-21 16:54:28 to 2022-05-21 17:09:13)
avg of 5: *1:39.03*

Time List:
1. 1:41.39[Redux] @2022-05-21 16:54:28
2. (1:48.35) @2022-05-21 17:02:08
3. 1:38.25 @2022-05-21 17:04:45
4. (1:29.20) @2022-05-21 17:07:05
5. 1:37.44 @2022-05-21 17:09:13

Gonna try and relearn OLL and PLL, this time for Big Cubes and maybe OH.


----------



## Timona (May 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-22
single: 9.78

Time List:
15. 9.78 L B2 U2 D' B2 R B U2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 L D' F'

y' z' y' // inspection
D2 U' F R' U' x' // cross
U' R' U2 R d' L' U L // 1st pair
d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R' U R U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL

58STM / 9.78sec =5.93TPS

PBs! Since I was getting good times I was thinking of going to 100 but nah, I wanna grind 5x5.
I also managed to tie my Mo3 PB



Spoiler: Ao50






> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-22
> solves/total: 50/50
> 
> single
> ...








Spoiler: Ao5 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-22
avg of 5: 10.17

Time List:
15. 9.78 L B2 U2 D' B2 R B U2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 L D' F'
16. 10.93 B L' B2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F' D F2 R U L2 R'
17. 10.36 D R F2 B' U' R' D F U D2 R U2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R F2 R
18. 9.20 D R2 D F2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D U B L F U' L B' U2
19. 10.38 B L R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 F U' L D U2 F L2





Spoiler: Ao12 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-22
avg of 12: 11.16

Time List:
14. 11.04 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 F D2 R2 U R B U L'
15. 9.78 L B2 U2 D' B2 R B U2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 L D' F'
16. 10.93 B L' B2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F' D F2 R U L2 R'
17. 10.36 D R F2 B' U' R' D F U D2 R U2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R F2 R
18. 9.20 D R2 D F2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D U B L F U' L B' U2
19. 10.38 B L R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 F U' L D U2 F L2
20. 11.24 R' B D B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' U' F L F' L' U
21. 12.36 B2 U2 D' B U D2 F' R' D' R2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F R2 F'
22. 13.30 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 D L' U' F' D2 F2 D' F' L F'
23. 12.57 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L' D L' D' U' F' R' F'
24. 11.61 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 B L F2 U' R B2 D' B L2 B'
25. 11.33 U' F2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 L B2 R' B' D R' U B' L'





Spoiler: Ao25 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-22
avg of 25: 11.92

Time List:
12. 10.77 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L' R' B2 R' D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L F' L2
13. 13.95 B2 L D F R' D2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2
14. 11.04 F D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 F D2 R2 U R B U L'
15. 9.78 L B2 U2 D' B2 R B U2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 L D2 R' B2 R2 L D' F'
16. 10.93 B L' B2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F' D F2 R U L2 R'
17. 10.36 D R F2 B' U' R' D F U D2 R U2 R F2 L' U2 F2 R F2 R
18. 9.20 D R2 D F2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D U B L F U' L B' U2
19. 10.38 B L R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 F U' L D U2 F L2
20. 11.24 R' B D B2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' U' F L F' L' U
21. 12.36 B2 U2 D' B U D2 F' R' D' R2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F R2 F'
22. (13.30) B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 D L' U' F' D2 F2 D' F' L F'
23. (12.57) U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L' D L' D' U' F' R' F'
24. 11.61 R2 U B2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 B L F2 U' R B2 D' B L2 B'
25. 11.33 U' F2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 L B2 R' B' D R' U B' L'
26. 13.20 R U F U B U2 F R D2 F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 D
27. 11.22 B R2 B' R B U F2 U' R U2 R' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 L
28. 15.05 F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B U2 L R F' L2 D B' U' F' D'
29. 12.98 D R D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D' U' B' R2 F L D2 L U2
30. 10.96 D B2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' D' R' F U L R U' B2 F2
31. 13.26 L F2 R2 U' R U D' B' D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L B2 U2 L B2 R D2
32. 11.42 U' B2 D2 R' B L' F R2 D F2 R B2 R L2 B2 L F2 L B2
33. 15.20 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L F2 R U2 R2 F' L2 R D L F2 R' U F
34. 15.34 U F R2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 R F2 D2 B2 D' F R U' F' L B2
35. 10.82 D' B2 D' L2 U L2 U B2 R2 D' B R' U2 F2 R' D' B' D' U R'
36. 11.54 D2 L' D F2 R' F' B' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D L F


----------



## Timona (May 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-23 (solving from 2022-05-23 11:25:22 to 2022-05-23 11:58:45)
avg of 12: 1:45.55

Time List:
1. 1:44.42 @2022-05-23 11:25:22 
2. 1:45.50 @2022-05-23 11:27:49 
3. 1:40.49[Redux] @2022-05-23 11:30:23 
4. 1:42.86 @2022-05-23 11:32:54 
5. 1:38.24 @2022-05-23 11:35:29 
6. 1:49.44 @2022-05-23 11:37:48 
7. 1:48.77[Redux] @2022-05-23 11:40:28 
8. (1:33.85) @2022-05-23 11:43:13 
9. 1:41.39 @2022-05-23 11:45:33 
10. (2:04.71[Massive mistake]) @2022-05-23 11:50:57 
11. 1:48.18 @2022-05-23 11:54:03 
12. 1:56.23 @2022-05-23 11:58:45


----------



## Imsoosm (May 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-23 (solving from 2022-05-23 11:25:22 to 2022-05-23 11:58:45)
> avg of 12: 1:45.55
> 
> Time List:
> ...


What method do you usually use for 5x5? Yau?


----------



## Timona (May 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What method do you usually use for 5x5? Yau?


Mostly. I average the same with both Yau and Redux

Nice average from Cubers.io Weekly Comp.



Bro wut

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-23
single: 0.444

Time List:
2075. 0.444 U R U F' U F U R' U' @2022-05-23 15:30:20


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

5x5 PB single

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24
avg of 12: 1:46.00

Time List:
(*1:26.71*), 1:43.28, 1:55.19, 1:48.14, 1:38.33, 1:43.00, 1:40.71, 1:53.37, 1:41.40, 1:39.11, 1:57.44, (2:04.79)

Got a Skewb yesterday, Yuxin Little Magic and I learnt how to solve it with the manual that came with it. Pretty decent. Current PB single is 11.35, which was a LL skip. The next thing to learn is how to turn this thing.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24
avg of 12: 29.59

Time List:
1. 28.92 L U L U R L U' L' R 
2. 28.27 U B U L' B U R U' 
3. 31.55 U L' R U' L U' R' L' 
4. (13.03) B' L R' U B L' U R 
5. 29.98 U L' U' B' L R U B U' 
6. 29.86 U L R' U L' B' L B U' 
7. (42.23) L' B' U' L' R B' L' U' B 
8. 38.24 U L' U' L B' L' R' L' U 
9. 28.69 R' U B L B U' R' B' U B' 
10. 18.41 U L R' U R B L' B' U' 
11. 20.12 B' L' B' R U L' U L' R' 
12. 41.84 R L U' B U L' R' U' R


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Got a Skewb yesterday, Yuxin Little Magic and I learnt how to solve it with the manual that came with it. Pretty decent. Current PB single is 11.35, which was a LL skip. The next thing to learn is how to turn this thing.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24
> avg of 12: 29.59
> ...


Skewb fingertricks are hard to master. 

Or maybe it's just I own a random trash mfjs skewb for smo for 1 buck.


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

Nice Ao50 session.
Getting closer to sub-1:30. I've broken my single PB twice today.



> *PB Single*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24
> single: *1:25.74*
> ...





> *Mo3 PB*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24 (solving from 2022-05-24 15:07:13 to 2022-05-24 15:12:07)
> mean of 3: *1:34.62*
> ...





> *Ao5 PB*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24 (solving from 2022-05-24 14:57:30 to 2022-05-24 15:07:13)
> avg of 5: *1:36.64*
> ...





> *Ao12 PB*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24 (solving from 2022-05-24 14:49:46 to 2022-05-24 15:21:12)
> avg of 12: *1:38.05*
> ...





> *Ao25 PB*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24 (solving from 2022-05-24 14:42:21 to 2022-05-24 15:45:55)
> avg of 25: *1:41.13*
> ...





Spoiler: Ao50 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-24 (solving from 2022-05-24 14:42:21 to 2022-05-24 16:57:32)
avg of 50: *1:42.58*

Time List:
1. 1:34.77 @2022-05-24 14:42:21
2. 1:51.32 @2022-05-24 14:44:37
3. 1:43.90 @2022-05-24 14:47:14
4. 1:34.52 @2022-05-24 14:49:46
5. 1:43.91 @2022-05-24 14:55:03
6. (1:30.43) @2022-05-24 14:57:30
7. 1:40.25 @2022-05-24 14:59:41
8. 1:36.01 @2022-05-24 15:02:09
9. 1:51.17 @2022-05-24 15:04:29
10. 1:33.67 @2022-05-24 15:07:13
11. (1:25.74[Nothing better than ending in a T-Perm]) @2022-05-24 15:09:39
12. 1:44.44 @2022-05-24 15:12:07
13. 1:39.92 @2022-05-24 15:16:16
14. 1:38.67[Made a mistake in F2L] @2022-05-24 15:18:42
15. 1:38.63 @2022-05-24 15:21:12
16. 1:45.23 @2022-05-24 15:23:36
17. 1:37.70 @2022-05-24 15:26:01
18. 1:41.14 @2022-05-24 15:28:26
19. 1:49.51 @2022-05-24 15:30:50
20. 1:45.83[Redux] @2022-05-24 15:33:33
21. 1:42.95 @2022-05-24 15:36:10
22. 1:47.03 @2022-05-24 15:38:42
23. 1:35.31 @2022-05-24 15:41:06
24. 1:39.16 @2022-05-24 15:43:25
25. (1:58.78) @2022-05-24 15:45:55
26. 1:45.60 @2022-05-24 15:48:40
27. 1:46.60 @2022-05-24 15:55:56
28. (1:55.76) @2022-05-24 15:58:25
29. 1:45.80 @2022-05-24 16:01:30
30. (1:56.76) @2022-05-24 16:03:55
31. 1:42.82 @2022-05-24 16:06:34
32. (1:29.21) @2022-05-24 16:08:57
33. 1:37.26 @2022-05-24 16:11:05
34. 1:42.83 @2022-05-24 16:13:32
35. 1:37.64 @2022-05-24 16:15:57
36. 1:48.57 @2022-05-24 16:22:12
37. 1:45.81 @2022-05-24 16:24:56
38. 1:48.28 @2022-05-24 16:27:27
39. 1:42.42 @2022-05-24 16:30:00
40. 1:48.53 @2022-05-24 16:32:24
41. 1:40.36 @2022-05-24 16:34:56
42. 1:48.03 @2022-05-24 16:37:22
43. 1:37.76 @2022-05-24 16:39:52
44. 1:37.10 @2022-05-24 16:42:11
45. 1:49.28 @2022-05-24 16:44:34
46. 1:41.40 @2022-05-24 16:47:12
47. 1:31.63 @2022-05-24 16:49:36
48. 1:44.16 @2022-05-24 16:52:37
49. 1:45.47 @2022-05-24 16:55:03
50. 1:50.93 @2022-05-24 16:57:32


----------



## Timona (May 25, 2022)

I'm was bored so here's an ao5 for every event that I do. All the averages are just a general representation of what I average currently. My main events are probably 3x3 and 5x5. If I get a good 4x4 then I'll practice it more. 



> *2x2*
> I literally never practice this
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-25 (solving from 2022-05-25 10:47:00 to 2022-05-25 10:49:18)
> ...





> *3x3*
> Standard
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-25
> ...





> *4x4*
> PB single by 0.2
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-25
> ...





> *5x5*
> yeah, I average around 1:40 now
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-25 (solving from 2022-05-25 11:06:39 to 2022-05-25 11:16:19)
> ...





> *3x3 OH
> *
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-25
> avg of 5: 27.57
> ...





> *Skewb*
> Got a Skewb 2 days ago, averaging around 20 now, nice.
> 
> 
> ...



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-25 (solving from 2022-05-25 22:59:24 to 2022-05-25 23:11:51)
avg of 5: 1:45.59

Time List:
1. 1:44.31 @2022-05-25 22:59:24 
2. 1:44.59 @2022-05-25 23:02:26 
3. 1:47.88 @2022-05-25 23:05:01 
4. (1:36.32) @2022-05-25 23:07:39 
5. (1:52.30) @2022-05-25 23:11:51


----------



## Timona (May 26, 2022)

Ao12 with Redux



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26 (solving from 2022-05-26 11:40:21 to 2022-05-26 12:18:04)
> avg of 12: 1:55.39
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I've decided that'll I'll get good with Redux instead since it has more resources for improvement and it's straightforward. Maybe when I get good with it, my Yau will also be better.

Current Splits with Redux
- Centres - 40 secs ( First 2 Centres - 14 secs)
- Edge Pairing - 60 secs (Parity included)
- 3x3 - 15 secs( decent)

Splits I want to achieve
- Centres - 30 secs ( maybe even less)
- Edges - 30 secs ( dare to dream)
- 3x3 - on par with what I average 3x3 normally)

I'm gonna stop timing 5x5 solves for 2 weeks to see how I progress. I worked on Centres today tho, dropped it from 40 to around 35, proud of that. My main issue is Edges and finding them, so I have a sh_t ton of work to do there, anyway, 4x4 Ao5.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26 (solving from 2022-05-26 19:59:56 to 2022-05-26 20:08:23)
> avg of 5: 56.19
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## Timona (May 27, 2022)

Just did 2-5 Relay for the weekly comp, started with 5x5 and finished in 1:21, total time was 2:38. Dont know whether I should count it as PB...


----------



## Timona (May 28, 2022)

Decent.



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 11



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-28
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 9.81
worst: 14.91

mean of 3
current: 12.32 (σ = 0.44)
best: 10.71 (σ = 0.70)

avg of 5
current: 12.28 (σ = 0.38)
best: 10.83 (σ = 0.42)

avg of 12
current: 12.18 (σ = 0.79)
best: 11.69 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 25
current: 12.51 (σ = 0.78)
best: 12.09 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 50
current: 12.52 (σ = 0.80)
best: 12.29 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 100
current: 12.43 (σ = 0.93)
best: 12.43 (σ = 0.93)

Average: 12.43 (σ = 0.93)
Mean: 12.43
avg of 100: 12.43

Time List:
1. 13.32 B' R2 F' R U L B D2 L R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 D' F2 U L2 D2
2. 12.47 L' U' L' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U R B U2 L D B F'
3. 13.31 F' U' D L F R D R' L D2 B' U2 F L2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 U2
4. 12.94 F2 B U L2 B2 R' B U' R2 F2 R' F2 B2 D2 L F2 B2 R' D2
5. 13.20 D' L F' L2 B U2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 F U' B2 D2 L2 U F' R'
6. 12.97 U2 R' U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 B L2 F' R' B' R' U'
7. 13.68 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 L' B' F' U' B2 L' F R2
8. (10.47) D2 L' D2 F2 L F2 L R U2 L' B2 D' L B2 L F2 D2 R2 U2
9. 13.84 R' D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 F R B2 L2 R B U'
10. 11.68 D2 F' L' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 R U F2 R U L' D' F'
11. 13.18 R' F2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 D2 R' D' F' L B2 U' F D' B' R D
12. 12.92 F L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B' D2 L U R' F R2 F2
13. 11.70 F R2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 F U B' D B2 D F' R B U2 L'
14. (14.69) B D2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F D' B' R' D' L' R2 U
15. 10.52 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 B R2 B' L D R' F' D2 F'
16. 11.48 U' F2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 B2 R D' B L F D2 F2 D L
17. (10.12) R2 F R2 D' F' R B L' F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 R2 F U
18. 13.89 D2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B L' F' D L2 F' U L U2 R2
19. 12.56 R' B L' F' L B U' B' U B2 R D2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2
20. 12.84 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F' L2 D2 L' U' F2 L'
21. 12.67 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L' U' B' D B2 F' L' B'
22. 10.55 U2 R D2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B' L' U B2 R' B' F' D' B' R
23. 13.06 B U2 L F2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 U' R' U2 R' B R' U B'
24. 12.13 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R D2 L D2 B' L2 U' R' U L' R2 U F
25. 12.98 F R2 D' L B' L2 D2 B' U R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 L'
26. 11.49 B U2 B' L2 F2 R B2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 L' B' R' D L'
27. 11.03 U L' F2 B L' B R' D2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R'
28. 12.74 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 B' U F2 D2 L B L' R' B2
29. 13.54 F U' L2 D' L F' R F R B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 D L2
30. 13.99 U2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L B R2 U' B L B' D F'
31. 12.60 D' F' U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 U' F2 R' U L B' R2 U F2
32. 13.93 L' U2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 B D2 F' U2 R' D' L' R' B2 U2 B' R
33. 11.85 U' L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 F' U' L D2 F' L D L2 F'
34. 11.53 D F U' L2 B' R' B' R2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 R' F2 D R2
35. 11.91 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' F' R U' B' L' F U' L2 F
36. 11.98 F B R' B2 U' F2 R2 L U' L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2
37. 11.68 L F' U' B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D F2 L' U2 R D' R U2 B
38. (10.23) F D2 F U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' R' D' F2 D2 F' L' F2 D U F'
39. 12.97 U2 L U2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' U' B R2 D' L R' F2 U F'
40. 11.98 R2 B L F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 U2 B R U B' F' R U'
41. (14.64) U R' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 L B D2 U F R2 D' B2
42. 13.14 L R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D U' R D2 R2 B R2 D' U' B
43. 11.52 B D2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B L2 F' R' U F2 L' U F' D2 U2
44. 11.90 D R' D R2 L' U R U F D2 R L D2 L D2 B2 D2 L F2
45. 11.31 F L' U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 D U B' U2 R2 F' D' F2 U'
46. (10.36) D' F U' D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 F L' F L D2 U' L' F
47. 10.65 R' F2 R2 U F D' L U B' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 D2 F2 D2 R
48. 12.57 B R B2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U B' R D R D' B' R
49. 10.52[Definitely could have been better] B L2 F' R B2 R D' R B R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2
50. 13.70 L F' D' R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R B U' F2 R2 F' L'
51. 13.67 U L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 B' R B' R' D B' F
52. 11.84 R B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D U' R2 B2 U R2 F' D2 F2 D' R F2 U L'
53. 12.44 U B' R' F2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R F' R2 F2 L2 D' F'
54. (14.91) L D R' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L D2 B2 L U2 B L D2 L F2 D B' L2
55. 13.41 D2 R' L' B2 U B2 U2 R' B' D R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D B2
56. 14.40 R' B' U2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D L' B F2 D2 B' R' D U
57. 12.43 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U' F' L' U2 L' F L2 F U
58. 12.64 B D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 F' R2 U' L U2 F2 D F2 R2 B' R
59. 13.10 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' R2 D R2 B U2 R B2 U F' R U L2 U2
60. 11.57 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' F R2 U2 R' D U2 F' L2 U
61. 13.26 L' F L2 F U2 B R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' R' B' L F2 R' D2 L2
62. 11.05 B2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 D' U' B' R' B L2 F R2 D L' U' F'
63. 12.05 U' L' U' F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 F' R2 B2 L' U' R D' L R' F2
64. 12.13 R2 F' R L2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D L F' R' F2 D' U2 F2
65. 11.43 F2 L2 U L D2 R U' B' U2 R D2 F2 R' U2 L2 D2 R B2 L' B'
66. 13.00 R2 B2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F2 L' D' F2 U' R2 D L2 R B' U'
67. 11.35 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 D' B D2 U2 B' U' B2 U L B'
68. 11.65 L2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 R U B' L2 R' B D' R F2
69. 12.24 R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F' R B' F' D B' D R2 U'
70. (14.90) B U2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F U L' F' L B' R' B' L'
71. 12.74 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U B2 D U2 B D L R D' B' L F R U'
72. 12.40 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L' F R' B2 R' D' F2 U B L
73. 12.62 L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B D' F2 L' R' B R U
74. 11.03 D R L' B' L' U' R2 F R U L2 U F2 U D2 B2 R2 L2 U
75. 12.12 R' B' D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L B' F' U B R F2 U'
76. 10.63 R2 D2 B R2 F R2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B' U' F' R2 B D' F' L B
77. (14.60) B2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F' D' B' D2 R B' F' D L B2 F
78. 12.99 L' F' B U' D B' L D' F' R U' F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2
79. 13.01 L' D B' L2 F R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 R D' U' R' B D' U
80. 13.32 B' U' L2 F U' D2 L U R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U R' L2 B
81. 13.08 B L D' F R L2 F B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 U'
82. 11.92 L D L D2 L2 D' U2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' B' L R2 D B' U L2
83. 12.56 B2 L F D2 B U' D2 L B' F2 R L2 U2 F2 R U2 L' U2 L U2 D2
84. 14.05 B' U L2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 B R2 U2 B' R U F R' B R' D2
85. 13.30 R B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 D U B D U F' D2 U F
86. 11.40 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U F2 R F U' B R' D B' U2 B' F'
87. 12.24 U F' U2 L2 B U' B D' U2 R' U2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F
88. 13.41 L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F' U L' D' U' L R' U' L F'
89. 10.56 B' L' U R2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L U' R2 U' R F'
90. (9.81) F2 D2 R2 B2 L' D2 U2 R U2 L' U2 R' B' D B F L2 F' D2 R' D
91. 12.50 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R' B' R' U2 L2 U' B' R' U
92. 13.63 F L2 F L' B U L2 D F U2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F'
93. 12.63 B' F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U B R' F2 R2 B2 U F' L
94. 11.68 U2 D2 F' R L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R U2 R' F2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R2
95. 13.25 F D' B' R U' D2 R' B2 R' U R2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 F2 B2
96. 12.71 D' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 L B2 U B D2 B2 U2 L F L
97. 11.47 L2 B U2 B' L2 B D2 F' U2 F D2 U L F R U2 B L R D
98. 12.16 L2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B U2 F' D R B' R D2 L R' U' L2 B
99. 12.82 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 F' U2 L B' R2 B2 R U' B' D L'
100. 11.98 B U2 B2 L' F' L' D' R' B D2 B2 D2 R B2 L B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2



This week I wanna learn some more COLL and all the Dot VLS cases ( just 27). I also wanna evaluate all the VLS cases and see what ones are worth learning and which ones I can just insert into OLL.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, this is great! Mind if I do weekly ao100s too?


----------



## Timona (May 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey, this is great! Mind if I do weekly ao100s too?


Sure go ahead, I dont own it lol

New PB, I'm shook. The rest were Yau, only the 1:20 was Redux.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-28 (solving from 2022-05-28 13:13:18 to 2022-05-28 13:22:38)
avg of 5: 1:38.49

Time List:
1. 1:43.00 @2022-05-28 13:13:18
2. 1:36.42 @2022-05-28 13:15:41
3. 1:36.05 @2022-05-28 13:17:55
4. (*1:20.60*[OMFG 1:20 with Redux]) @2022-05-28 13:20:25
5. (1:47.70) @2022-05-28 13:22:38


----------



## Timona (May 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-29 (solving from 2022-05-29 14:27:16 to 2022-05-29 14:56:11)
avg of 12: 1:42.25

Time List:
1. 1:49.51 @2022-05-29 14:27:16 
2. 1:43.35 @2022-05-29 14:29:54 
3. 1:38.75 @2022-05-29 14:32:29 
4. 1:46.89 @2022-05-29 14:34:45 
5. 1:36.84 @2022-05-29 14:37:12 
6. 1:38.48 @2022-05-29 14:39:44 
7. (2:01.72) @2022-05-29 14:42:05 
8. 1:40.12 @2022-05-29 14:45:03 
9. (1:36.59) @2022-05-29 14:47:24 
10. 1:39.52 @2022-05-29 14:49:52 
11. 1:48.97 @2022-05-29 14:52:30 
12. 1:40.11 @2022-05-29 14:56:11

I'm at the 12 secs equivalent of 3x3 in 5x5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> I'm at the 12 secs equivalent of 3x3 in 5x5


16.5 for me


----------



## Timona (May 29, 2022)

Dope.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-29
single: 8.64

Time List:
3352. 8.64 F B R' U F2 L2 U F' R' B2 L U2 F2 B2 L2 D2 L D2 R' B2

z2 // inspection
R D2 R' F' // cross
U L' U L R' U R // 1st pair
y L U L' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

51STM / 8.64sec =5.9TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> Dope.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-29
> single: 8.64
> ...


Wow that was fullstep! Did you see first pair in inspection?


----------



## Timona (May 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Wow that was fullstep! Did you see first pair in inspection?


Yeah the Orange Blue I saw it, I forgot to write that I planned it.

This week I'm gonna be working on mostly Skewb, to bring my times down to around 10 secs


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> New PB, I'm shook. The rest were Yau, only the 1:20 was Redux.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-28 (solving from 2022-05-28 13:13:18 to 2022-05-28 13:22:38)
> avg of 5: 1:38.49
> ...


really ?
like i said before, there is a time that you will be super fast
i know you are Yau lover,
but my suggestion, switch to redux if u get faster in redux.
i want to know your average of five 5x5 with redux. post it here.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> Aight bet
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-30 (solving from 2022-05-30 15:08:52 to 2022-05-30 15:19:01)
> avg of 5: 1:39.62
> ...


I am a redux lover.


----------



## Timona (May 30, 2022)

I'm really enjoying Skewb



> *Ao12 and Single PB*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-30
> avg of 12: *16.08*
> ...





> *Ao5 PB*
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-30
> ...



I just learnt Sledge fingertricks and how the U-perms work.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 31, 2022)

Timona said:


> I'm really enjoying Skewb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand is your skewb?


----------



## gsingh (May 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What brand is your skewb?


i think its a yuxin little magic


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (May 31, 2022)

Timona said:


> He's a breakdown of an 11.86 solve I got today
> 
> *Scramble* F' U L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' U' L2 R' B' R' F' U'
> 
> ...


There was already a free pair and easy cross so this solve is really lucky!


----------



## JohnSax (May 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey, this is great! Mind if I do weekly ao100s too?


Exactly the truth is that for a good number of cases you just need to learn the right insertion to get the best oll. Then for the rest learn the actual vls.


----------



## Timona (May 31, 2022)

Learnt the five Pi OLL cases

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-31
avg of 5: 13.21

Time List:
1. (5.81) L' U R B' U' L B L'
2. 9.23 R' B' L' U L R' U L' R
3. (21.87) B' R' L B R' B' R B' R
4. 14.56 L' B' R' L U' L B U'
5. 15.83 B' L' U R U B' L U'



Spoiler







Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-31
avg of 12: 10.57

Time List:
1. 6.43 B' U B U R' L' B L' 
2. 10.62 R' U' L' U' B' U L R' 
3. 9.02 U' B' R' L' B' R B' L 
4. 9.53 L' B U' B' R' U' L B' 
5. 12.22 B L U L' B U L B' R 
6. 10.02 U R' U' L' R' L R L 
7. 12.40 R B' L U' L' R' U' L' 
8. 11.39 R' B' U' B' R B' L U' B' 
9. (*4.25*[New PB]) R' L R L' U' L R' L' R 
10. 12.48 B' R B' L' U B L' R' 
11. 11.58 L' R B' U' R' B' R' U' B 
12. (14.95) U' B' U' B U' L' U B'


----------



## Timona (Jun 1, 2022)

I haven't learnt all the Peanut cases yet, but I'm thinking of learning Kirjava's Method

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-01
avg of 12: 10.83

Time List:
1. 11.41 U' B U' R' L U B L' R' 
2. 11.16 U' L B' U R' L' R' B R 
3. (6.29) R B L B' R' B R L 
4. 12.33 L' B' U' R' L' U' R L' B 
5. 9.05 B' U R' B U' L' B' U 
6. 11.13 L' B' R L B L' B L' U' 
7. 7.90 U R B R' U' L' R' L 
8. (18.28[Messed up OLL]) U' L U B U B L' U 
9. 9.17 B' U' L U' B L U B' U' 
10. 10.60 U' B L' B' L B' U L U' 
11. 14.77 B' R B U' L B U L' B' 
12. 10.75 B' U' L B L B' L U' R

New PB!



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-01
> avg of 12: 9.99
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I will not beat that in the next 5 years lmao. For context, all I had to do was R' y and U-perm.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> New PB!
> 
> 
> 
> I will not beat that in the next 5 years lmao. For context, all I had to do was R' y and U-perm.


On the scramble, I got 0.81 stackmated. Take that Andrew Huang!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

Damn, I average 12, you average ~high 9 and my pb is only 5.49


----------



## Timona (Jun 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Damn, I average 12, you average ~high 9 and my pb is only 5.49


Nah, I average around high 10


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> Nah, I average around high 10


i average 12 . how do u have a 2 single


----------



## Timona (Jun 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> i average 12 . how do u have a 2 single


Take a look at the scramble.

R' B' R U R' U' L B R


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 2, 2022)

Timona reveals his German blood


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> Take a look at the scramble.
> 
> R' B' R U R' U' L B R


oof got 2.64 dang thats lucky


----------



## Timona (Jun 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-03
avg of 5: 8.98

Time List:
1. 8.83 B R L' R' B U' L B 
2. 8.44 B L U B' R' U' L R 
3. 9.67 L R B' L R L' U R' L' 
4. (15.70) B' U' B U' B' L' B' R 
5. (3.50[LL Skip]) B U R L R' L B' U R'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 3, 2022)

If you have any time, and you have the cash, I would get a bunch of cheap yet really good magnetic cubes, as they will probably drop your averages (especially 5x5)









QiYi MS 5x5


The QiYi MS 5x5 is a magnetic 5x5 speed cube built for performance and economy. Part of QiYi’s new economy “MS” line, this 5x5 has a smooth and soft feel. All layers of this puzzle turn extremely consistently, making this 5x5 a top choice if you’re looking for great performance and value. The MS...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Timona (Jun 3, 2022)

Spoiler: Ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-03 (solving from 2022-06-03 17:33:07 to 2022-06-03 19:10:05)
avg of 25: 1:38.35

Time List:
1. (1:29.10[Holy ****]) @2022-06-03 17:33:07
2. 1:41.41 @2022-06-03 17:35:29
3. 1:33.10 @2022-06-03 17:37:56
4. 1:34.57 @2022-06-03 17:40:15
5. 1:42.03 @2022-06-03 17:45:37
6. 1:33.47 @2022-06-03 17:48:31
7. 1:36.85[Mistakes OMG] @2022-06-03 17:50:45
8. 1:44.35 @2022-06-03 17:53:32
9. (1:49.85) @2022-06-03 17:59:07
10. 1:42.05 @2022-06-03 18:01:44
11. 1:45.72[Lockups.] @2022-06-03 18:04:13
12. 1:34.53 @2022-06-03 18:07:04
13. 1:32.28 @2022-06-03 18:09:35
14. 1:44.47 @2022-06-03 18:12:27
15. (*1:15.39*[HOLY ****ING ****]) @2022-06-03 18:15:01
16. 1:35.81 @2022-06-03 18:17:11
17. 1:31.20[Dont use slice moves, they can ruin PBs.] @2022-06-03 18:19:34
18. 1:42.48 @2022-06-03 18:22:49
19. (DNF(1:23.14) messed up L4E) @2022-06-03 18:25:18
20. 1:43.44 @2022-06-03 18:28:29
21. 1:36.68 @2022-06-03 18:31:00
>it got dark, hence the "time jump"<
22. 1:40.34 @2022-06-03 18:56:52
23. 1:33.11 @2022-06-03 19:02:29
24. 1:33.83 @2022-06-03 19:07:52
25. 1:43.68 @2022-06-03 19:10:05



Doing multiple 5x5 solves for a long time is hard, damn. Pretty decent tho, I'm no longer hovering at 1:40. My last PB single which was 1:20, during 3x3, it was a PLL skip, but this one was fullstep, if you can say that.. The only reason I can even say I'm sub-1:40 is that I've gotten a tiny bit better at look ahead and cross edges, which usually take around 15-20 secs. I watched Ciaran Beahan's Yau Advice videos about Cross Edges and now it takes around 10. Good stuff.


----------



## Timona (Jun 4, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-04 (solving from 2022-06-04 15:30:44 to 2022-06-04 15:44:29)
avg of 5: 1:35.70

Time List:
1. (1:29.42[Messed up F2L real bad, but good solve, damn]) @2022-06-04 15:30:44 
2. 1:31.31[Nah, I gotta learn L2E, had my solve destroyed by Parity and N-perm] @2022-06-04 15:33:18 
3. (1:41.42) @2022-06-04 15:36:00 
4. 1:39.15 @2022-06-04 15:38:27 
5. 1:36.63 @2022-06-04 15:44:29

Skewb, sub-10 in one week, let's go!



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-04
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 4.85
worst: 16.85

mean of 3
current: 9.30 (σ = 2.52)
best: *5.36* (σ = 0.44)

avg of 5
current: 7.48
best: 6.69

avg of 12
current: 9.30
best: *8.28 *(8.38)

avg of 25
current: 9.86
best: *8.46* (9.28)

avg of 50
current: 9.51 (σ = 2.22)
best: *8.95 *(10.21)

avg of 100
current: 9.33 (σ = 2.01)
best: *9.33* (10.51)

avg of 100: 9.33

Time List:
1. 10.21 R' U R B U' L' U' L B'
2. 8.70 U R' B R B' R L R' B'
3. 8.63 B' L' R' U L B L B' R
4. 10.05 R L R U R B' L' B' U
5. (13.84) U' B U' L U' L' U' L
6. 7.25 R' L U R' B' R' B R'
7. 8.80 B' L R B' R L' B L'
8. 8.96 U R' L' R' L R L U
9. 8.75 U' R' B L R' B R L R'
10. 5.89 B L' R L' U L U L'
11. 6.85 R' B R U L' R' B U' R
12. 13.28 B' L R' B U L U L'
13. 6.86 R B U' L' B U B' L' B'
14. 9.70 R' L R B R B R' L
15. 10.94 R B L B L U R B' L
16. 7.36 L' U R' B L R' U B
17. 9.43 L' B' L B' R L' R U' R'
18. 12.52 L' B' R B R B L B
19. 7.77 L' B' U' L U' B' R L'
20. 8.67 R' L' B U' L' U B' L'
21. 10.93 R' L' B U B L B R
22. 10.16 L U R B L' B U' L' U
23. 7.26 L' R' U' R L' B U B'
24. 9.33 B R' B U' R' L' U B' L
25. 9.33 R' B' L U B U B' R
26. 9.56 L' R' L' U L R' U L' R'
27. 8.40 B R' L' R' B L R' L'
28. 9.44[messup] U' L' R L B' L U L' U
29. 6.89 B' L U' B U' B' R B'
30. 9.00 R' U B R' B R' B' L'
31. (16.85[I forgot what coulour I was doing]) U R' L' R' B U R' L' R
32. 8.68 L' U' R U' L' U' L' B L'
33. 11.50 U R' B R' U' B' U B' U'
34. 12.78 U' R U' R B' L U' L'
35. 12.03 U' B' L U B U B' L R'
36. 9.49 U R B L' B' R B L R'
37. 5.69 U R' U B' L B' U L'
38. 6.50 R' B U' L' R B' L' R
39. 8.36 U R B' L' U R U L U'
40. 7.83 B R B L U R' U' B'
41. 10.59 R B' U L U R L R
42. 5.92 R' B' U' B L' R B U' R'
43. 12.00 U B L U' L' R' U B
44. 10.93 L B R B' U' L' B U'
45. 8.84 B' R' B' R' U B' R B' U
46. 9.76 B' L R L U' B L B'
47. 7.29 B' U' R U' B L U' B' R
48. 8.12 B' R' U' R' L R' B' R
49. 9.39 U R U R' L' R B L
50. 5.68 L' R' B U' L' B' U' L'
51. 10.16 B L' U R U R U' B' U'
52. 7.27 R' U' R' B' R' B L' R L
53. 8.50 R U B U' B' U' L' R
54. 7.33 U L' B' U R' L' U' L
55. 13.53 R' B' R L U B' R' L' U'
56. 10.41 R B' L' B R' U R B R'
57. 6.69 L R' B' R U L' B' U'
58. 7.67 R' B' R' L' U' R U L B'
59. 13.40 R' L' R' U' B' U L' B R U'
60. 8.88[Kirjava's Method is cool] R' U L' B L' R U' B' R'
61. 8.85 L' B L' R' U' B U R
62. (4.85) B' U B R L' R' U R' L'
63. (5.62) U' B' L B' R' U B U
64. (5.60) U' B R' L' R U B' R
65. (13.96) R B R U B' R' L' U' L'
66. 11.85 R' B' U' B' L R B L' U'
67. (5.53) B L' B U L' B U B R'
68. 8.96 B R' L B' U' R U B' L' R'
69. 7.81 R' B R' B L R' B' L
70. (DNF(12.26)[Still havent learnt H-Perm]) U B' R B R B U R'
71. 10.94 B L B U' R' L U' L' R'
72. 7.86 R' U' B' U L U B R'
73. 10.81 L U B' U B' R' L R'
74. 10.54 U R' L R L R' L B' R'
75. 8.24 U' L R' L B R L' R B'
76. (14.19) L U B' U' B' U' R' U' B
77. 10.96 R' B' L U' R B L U
78. 12.79 B R B L' R' B' R U' R'
79. 7.45 B L' R B L' B' L R
80. 12.66 B R' U' L' R U' B U R'
81. 8.55 R L' B R B R L' B L
82. 10.67 R' L U L U' B' R' B U'
83. 11.20 U R B' R L' R B U' R
84. 7.35 U R' L' B L B' U R'
85. 8.20 U B' R' L' U R' L R'
86. 7.83 B U B' L' U B U' B'
87. 10.08 U' L' R' U' B' L U' B' U'
88. 13.84 R L' U' L U' L U' R'
89. 10.98 L R U R U' B' L U' L
90. 10.76 U' R U B R' U' L R
91. 7.40 U L U' L' R L' U R'
92. 8.89 L U' B L' B U' B U R
93. 11.85 B U' L B R' U' R B' L
94. 8.59 L B U' B U' L' R' L'
95. 12.99 U B L B L' R' B' L'
96. 6.63 L B L' R B' U R' U'
97. (4.94) L' B R' L' U L' B' U B'
98. 8.61 U R U R U' R' U' R'
99. 7.20 U' R L' B' L R B U' B
100. 12.10 U B' R' U' B L U' R' L'


----------



## Timona (Jun 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Timona, where did you learn your skewb algs? Is it a website or videos?


I searched up Sarah's Intermediate on YT, and watched the sub-10 video by NOBLE and U Cube. the only alg doc I could understand was the one by Cuberoot. I searched up How to be sub 10 Skewb. I also learnt learnt bit of Kirjava's method from the website.

4x4 Single PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-05 (solving from 2022-06-05 11:27:39 to 2022-06-05 11:43:57)
avg of 12: 56.05

Time List:
1. 56.86 @2022-06-05 11:27:39 
2. (*44.34*) @2022-06-05 11:29:13 
3. 59.96 @2022-06-05 11:30:26 
4. 54.70 @2022-06-05 11:31:59 
5. 49.98 @2022-06-05 11:33:26 
6. 1:00.05 @2022-06-05 11:34:59 
7. 53.56 @2022-06-05 11:36:34 
8. 1:00.30 @2022-06-05 11:37:58 
9. (1:00.58) @2022-06-05 11:39:29 
10. 52.49 @2022-06-05 11:41:06 
11. 54.33 @2022-06-05 11:42:32 
12. 58.30 @2022-06-05 11:43:57



9.83 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## Timona (Jun 6, 2022)

New 4x4 PB of *44.22*. This PB and the last one (44.34) both ended in the same U-Perm lol. anyway, this week I'm gonna try to learn full CLL and fully learn Ortega, I already know 4/4 of H, and one from all the rest, maybe become sub-4 finally.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-06
avg of 5: 11.37

Time List:
1. 10.96 B' D2 F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 F D B R' F D R2 D L' D
2. 11.20 L' F' L2 U2 L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L B' R F' U L D B' 
3. 11.96 R2 F' D R D' B' R2 F U2 R F2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 L U2 
4. (10.66) R' D B' R' D' L U F U2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 R U2 R' D2 B2 F' 
5. (12.69) U' F D L' U L B U' F2 U' D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B'

Almost 5x5 ao5 PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-06 (solving from 2022-06-06 15:36:19 to 2022-06-06 15:47:25)
avg of 5: 1:34.21

Time List:
1. (1:23.09) @2022-06-06 15:36:19 
2. 1:32.67 @2022-06-06 15:38:26 
3. 1:30.26 @2022-06-06 15:40:37 
4. (1:43.81) @2022-06-06 15:44:54 
5. 1:39.71 @2022-06-06 15:47:25


----------



## Timona (Jun 7, 2022)

Megaminx is funny lol. I had one before and lost it and if I remember correctly, I was averaging around 2 mins, but I had a PB single of just under 2 mins. Now that I've gotten a new one , it's time to start grinding to 1:30, around the same time as my 5x5.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 7, 2022)

Just out of curiosity, what event do you think you're most likely going to get NR in first?


----------



## Timona (Jun 7, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Just out of curiosity, what event do you think you're most likely going to get NR in first?


5x5, cus it's the event I do the most


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

what makes u like 5x5 and not 4x4 or 6x6 etc

is it no parity?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> 5x5, cus it's the event I do the most


After 5x5, I think you should go for 2x2. The single is only 2.19 seconds, and the average is only 3.38 seconds. After you learn full CLL it's definitely possible to get NR for both single and average for 2x2.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> After 5x5, I think you should go for 2x2. The single is only 2.19 seconds, and the average is only 3.38 seconds. After you learn full CLL it's definitely possible to get NR for both single and average for 2x2


HOWS THE NR SO LOW MY COUNTRY NRS ARE 0.85 AND 1.99


----------



## Timona (Jun 7, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> what makes u like 5x5 and not 4x4 or 6x6 etc
> 
> is it no parity?


Nah, cus I have a "good" 5x5 and a bad 4x4, good in quote cus the Yuxin Little Magic is usable. I'm sure if I get a good 4x4 I will be instantly sub-50 but I don't have a good one yet. And 5x5 is more fun. I haven't tried a 6x6 before.



Imsoosm said:


> After 5x5, I think you should go for 2x2. The single is only 2.19 seconds, and the average is only 3.38 seconds. After you learn full CLL it's definitely possible to get NR for both single and average for 2x2.


2x2 is mostly luck-based, IMO and yeah that's why I'm learning CLL


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 7, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> HOWS THE NR SO LOW MY COUNTRY NRS ARE 0.85 AND 1.99



At least they aren’t 0.51 and 1.02


----------



## Timona (Jun 7, 2022)

Until I get good cubes and I have plans to attend a comp, it's just going to be a progression thread.

My current goals before August are -

2x2: Learn full CLL and be averaging around 3
3x3: Sub-11
4x4: Get a good cube and be around 40
5x5: be averaging around 1:30 or less
Skewb: Maybe start learning Sarah's Advanced
Megaminx: Averaging sub-2
OH: Sub-25?

My main problem is I have time. Too much time. I'm not going to school currently so I have way too much time on my hands and I'm trying to learn everything at once, which is bad. I'll probably just focus on getting good at 3 events, 4 events at most - 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5.

Also, I have bad cubes.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-07
single: 9.74

Time List:
3641. 9.74 D' B' U' B2 R U2 D' R' U R' F2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' U2

x2 // inspection
F2 R D2 R' F' // cross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair
d' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
d' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U F' U F R U' R' // VLS
U2 M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // PLL

49STM / 9.74sec =5.03TPS


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> HOWS THE NR SO LOW MY COUNTRY NRS ARE 0.85 AND 1.99


Lets do this and get NR in the upcoming comp



Timona said:


> Until I get good cubes and I have plans to attend a comp, it's just going to be a progression thread.
> 
> My current goals before August are -
> 
> ...


Bad cubes? Like what?


----------



## Timona (Jun 7, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Bad cubes? Like what?


All my current cubes are budget cubes.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> All my current cubes are budget cubes.


Like？


----------



## Timona (Jun 7, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Like？


2x2 - Qiyi QIdi S2
3x3 - Qiyi Warrior W
4x4 - Qiyi Qiyuan
5x5 - Yuxin Little Magic
Skewb - Yuxin Little Magic
Megaminx - Qiyi Qihuan

Not by choice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Lets do this and get NR in the upcoming comp


I will try my best


----------



## Timona (Jun 8, 2022)

I've been trying slow solving

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-08
avg of 5: 10.96

Time List:
1. 10.69 F' L B' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U B D F U F2 L' U' 
2. 10.69 U' F2 U F L2 D' B' U2 L F2 L2 U D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 
3. (14.87) U L2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U R2 D R2 L' D' F L2 F2 U2 F L2 D' B' 
4. (10.65) D B R2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 L F' U' R' F2 L' B2 R 
5. 11.50 B2 U2 R' U2 L B2 L2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L R2 B2 U' L' F2 D L'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 9, 2022)

Timona said:


> I've been trying slow solving
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-08
> avg of 5: 10.96
> ...


Imagine getting a better average when you slow solve than when you turn at your fastest


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 9, 2022)

tURn SLoW aNd lOOkhEaD


----------



## Timona (Jun 10, 2022)

Sub-12 ao100 let's goo!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-10
avg of 100: 11.95

Time List:
3700. 12.14 R2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D R' F2 D F2 U2 B D F2 R2 
3701. 12.07 F2 B D2 R2 U' B2 D F R F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 D2 
3702. 14.56 L B' U' L' F2 U R' D2 B' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 
3703. 10.41  D R2 B2 U R F2 L B U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F D' R 
3704. 13.20 R2 B' F U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 D' L R2 B2 D U L' D' F' 
3705. 10.23 B2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 F L2 U2 F L U' B2 R B2 F D' 
3706. 13.23 L' F2 R D2 R F' U B' L B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 
3707. 13.18 U' R' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D F2 U B D' L R F R' F 
3708. 11.79 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U F2 D2 R2 B' D' L R B D' U' B2 R' 
3709. 10.90 D2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 L' D L F D B L2 F D2 
3710. 13.33 L2 F L2 D' F U' L2 F D F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L 
3711. 13.64 B2 D2 F D2 F' U2 B R2 B' L2 F R' D' L' R' B' U' B U' R2 U2 
3712. 12.83 R' U' D' B' D2 F2 U F' R' B' U2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 F2 R U2 D2 B2 
3713. 12.02 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U R2 D2 L F' R2 F2 R B' R D2 F2 D' 
3714. 10.90 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 R U2 R2 F' L U L2 R D2 B' L F 
3715. 11.01 B L2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D U' R2 B R2 U' F2 L2 D' R D2 
3716. 12.07 R' F' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' L B U' F' U' F D F2 R' 
3717. 13.39 U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B U2 B R2 U' F L B F' U2 B' L' U' 
3718. 14.76 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 L D2 F L' D' B' U B' L2 B F2 R' 
3719. 12.62 F' U' L2 U2 B U F' D' R' F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 
3720. 11.66 R2 D2 B2 R B D2 L U2 B' U' B2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 
3721. 15.93 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 U' B' L2 D2 L F2 R' D' F' U2 L2 
3722. 10.77 F L' B' L2 F U' F L D F2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L' D2 L 
3723. 12.67 L F B' R2 D L2 U2 L' B L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 
3724. 12.66 F D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 B L' R2 F L U R' D R 
3725. 12.55 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B L2 U2 R' F U R B' L' R2 D R D 
3726. 11.18 U R2 D' F2 B' L D U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F L2 U2 F D2 R 
3727. 12.19 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 B U' L' B L F' 
3728. 10.14 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U F2 B R' F' R2 U' F2 L2 F' L' 
3729. 12.48 F2 U2 F D2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' F' D L B' R' D L' D U2 
3730. 9.70 R2 D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 U L2 R2 F' L' R U' F' L F D' B L' 
3731. 12.40 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R' B L2 R2 F' L U F D' 
3732. 11.81 U' F R2 F U2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 L D' F2 R' B' L B' F' R 
3733. 14.49 D2 U2 F2 L R D2 R B2 R B2 R' D F' D2 B' L U' R2 U2 B 
3734. 12.26 B U2 R L F R2 L' D' F' R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D 
3735. 12.22 L2 B' F' D2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B L' D2 B' F' U F2 U B2 L' U2 
3736. 13.42 F' U F2 D2 R U2 L D L R2 U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F 
3737. 10.54 U' B U' L F R F B2 L F2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 F L 
3738. 12.95 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F' R F L' B R2 U L2 U2 R' 
3739. 15.60 F B2 U' L2 B U2 B2 U L' F U2 L2 F B D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F U2 
3740. 12.51 U' R F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 L' R F D' L2 D L 
3741. 12.87 U2 R L2 F R2 B D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 F U F L2 U' F' D B2 
3742. 12.08 L' B D2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' D B2 R B' D B 
3743. 13.58 D2 L F' D B' R F L' F2 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D2 F 
3744. 13.44 U' B2 U2 R2 D F D' L F2 B2 U F2 U' D' B2 U' B2 R2 U L' 
3745. 11.85 U L' B U2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L' F L2 U' R2 U F2 
3746. 11.74 D2 R U' F2 U2 L' D' L F' U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 U 
3747. 11.08 U' D' R' L' B' R2 F D' B2 R' F2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 
3748. 10.88 L2 F D' B D' F D2 L F' R2 D B2 U B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D 
3749. 11.67 D2 F' D L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 R B2 L2 B F2 D' L' 
3750. 11.25 D U F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U R' U' R' U2 B L R B' F2 
3751. 14.34 B2 D2 R' F D' F2 L U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 F' U' 
3752. 12.24 F U B D B2 R' L D B F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 
3753. 12.31 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U' L' F2 R2 F U L' U L B 
3754. 10.29 F' D2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U F2 B R D F U R' U L2 B' 
3755. 12.84 L' U' L' D2 F B2 L B' R F2 L D2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L U 
3756. 10.78 L2 D' R2 L D2 B' U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 R D2 R' U2 F' 
3757. 12.46 F2 U R' L2 B' U' R' U L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U2 R D' 
3758. 12.59 U' D F R2 L' D' B' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D F' R' 
3759. 11.94 F2 D U' F2 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 R' B2 D' B R U B2 D' F' U' 
3760. 12.10 L' B U2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B L2 D2 L' B' R D U L' B D2 
3761. 12.10 L2 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 R' D2 F' R2 B' D' F' L2 
3762. 12.43 F' L D' F' R2 B2 L' U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 L' 
3763. 10.25 D' F L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 D F' D R2 B R F2 D' 
3764. 11.20 F U' L' D F2 U B' R' D2 L2 F2 L F2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 D2 
3765. 14.37 D F' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F' R' B L F' D2 F2 
3766. 12.84 R2 F' L2 B L2 F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B U R U2 R' B2 U L F R2 
3767. 12.05 F' R2 U2 R D2 L' F2 R F2 R' B2 U2 F L2 B' U F' D U B2 R2 
3768. 10.60 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R U B R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 
3769. 11.67 U2 B F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 L D B U R B F U' R 
3770. 11.16 R2 F R F2 D F D2 F R D2 L' U2 R B2 L' U2 L' U2 B' 
3771. 11.28 F U2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2 F R2 U B2 U R' U' F' R2 D2 
3772. 10.72 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' B U R2 
3773. 11.74 R2 D F L B' U' R L' U D2 R2 B D2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 
3774. 11.80 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B2 F' R F2 R' U' L2 D' L' U2 F 
3775. 12.36 R2 B L' F' R' B' R2 F U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' 
3776. 10.07 R2 B L' D F' B R L2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L F 
3777. 12.75 D R2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R' F L2 F U2 L F D2 R' 
3778. 10.50 F U' B U F L2 D2 B U2 D2 R D2 F2 R' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 
3779. 12.12 R' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D L2 U' B2 L' F U 
3780. 11.94 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 L D2 F U' R' U' R' B 
3781. 12.59 D' R' D' L' U B2 D' U2 F U2 F' B2 D2 R2 F' B' R U' 
3782. 10.30 L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R' D B D2 R U R D2 U 
3783. 11.81 L' F B L U' B2 D2 L' F D' R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 
3784. 10.59 F L B' D' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' L B R D R2 D U 
3785. 10.44 D2 F R2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 F R2 L' B2 F U F' R F L2 D 
3786. 12.28 D2 R2 F R F' L' F' R B' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U 
3787. 11.08 D' B' U2 R2 D' R2 F' B2 U2 R' U2 L B2 D2 L U2 R L U B' 
3788. 12.44 D L U' R' L2 D' L2 B' F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' L' F2 D2 R D 
3789. 12.34 U2 B' L2 U R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F' D U2 R D2 L' D' U' 
3790. 10.42 L2 B F L2 R2 B L2 B2 R F2 L D B2 D' L2 R F 
3791. 11.34 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' B F D B L' B' D B' U2 
3792. 12.52 F' R B' D2 L D' B R2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R D 
3793. 10.35 D' L U D' R' B R' F R L F2 L U2 R2 L' U2 R2 B2 D' 
3794. 11.54 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D U2 F2 D R' F' D' F2 L B' U' L' U2 
3795. 11.80 R' L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F U2 F U B2 D' F' 
3796. 11.79 F' U2 F D2 F' R2 B' U2 B' D2 F' L2 R' D2 U' R' B' D F' U2 B 
3797. 10.86 L2 U' L B2 D' R2 U D' F R U2 B2 U2 D2 L U2 L D2 
3798. 11.43 F' R2 U' F2 L D2 R2 F2 L R U2 R D' R' B L' U2 L2 F2 
3799. 10.34 L R2 B U2 B' L2 F U2 R2 F' R2 U2 D L' D2 F2 D L B2 F2


----------



## Timona (Jun 11, 2022)

4x4



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 13



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-11 (solving from 2022-06-10 20:18:09 to 2022-06-11 11:26:38)
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: *42.76*
worst: 1:02.41

mean of 3
current: 48.26 (σ = 4.75)
best: *46.65* (σ = 3.73)

avg of 5
current: 49.59 (σ = 2.49)
best: *48.00* (σ = 2.87)

avg of 12
current: 51.22 (σ = 2.87)
best: *50.82* (σ = 3.01)

avg of 25
current: 52.80 (σ = 2.97)
best: *51.92* (σ = 3.20)

avg of 50
current: 52.72 (σ = 3.54)
best: *52.69* (σ = 3.55)

avg of 100
current: 52.98 (σ = 3.41)
best: *52.98*

Mean: 52.87

Time List:
1. 48.19 @2022-06-10 20:18:09
2. 48.61 @2022-06-10 20:19:25
3. 53.83 @2022-06-10 20:22:38
4. 52.88 @2022-06-10 20:23:57
5. 52.75 @2022-06-10 20:30:43
6. 59.69[Double Parity, let's go!] @2022-06-10 20:34:05
7. 46.61[wut?] @2022-06-10 20:41:20
8. 53.69 @2022-06-10 20:42:42
9. 54.46 @2022-06-10 20:44:05
10. 50.36 @2022-06-10 20:47:46
11. 59.77 @2022-06-10 20:54:55
12. 50.88 @2022-06-10 20:57:17
13. 51.50 @2022-06-10 20:58:41
14. 55.03 @2022-06-10 21:00:07
15. 53.73 @2022-06-10 21:01:45
16. 51.44 @2022-06-10 21:03:14
17. 49.99 @2022-06-10 21:04:41
18. 58.95 @2022-06-10 21:09:12
19. 46.00 @2022-06-10 21:10:42
20. 52.05 @2022-06-10 21:12:25
21. 49.99 @2022-06-10 21:15:42
22. 53.36 @2022-06-10 21:17:17
23. 58.38 @2022-06-10 21:18:50
24. 51.83 @2022-06-10 21:39:57
25. 53.05 @2022-06-10 21:41:34
26. 53.82 @2022-06-10 21:43:21
27. 49.61 @2022-06-10 21:44:50
28. 51.10 @2022-06-10 21:46:19
29. (1:00.85[damn]) @2022-06-10 21:47:44
30. 54.88 @2022-06-10 21:50:49
31. 59.87 @2022-06-10 21:54:56
32. 50.14 @2022-06-10 21:56:40
33. 54.16 @2022-06-10 21:58:31
34. 52.18 @2022-06-10 21:59:57
35. 56.96 @2022-06-10 22:01:24
36. 58.04 @2022-06-10 22:02:53
37. 52.15 @2022-06-10 22:18:38
38. 56.19 @2022-06-10 22:21:51
39. 48.68 @2022-06-10 22:23:19
40. 53.30 @2022-06-10 22:24:39
41. 52.21 @2022-06-10 22:26:06
42. 49.65 @2022-06-10 22:27:29
43. (1:02.03[bruh]) @2022-06-10 22:28:59
44. 52.45 @2022-06-10 22:30:45
45. 54.32 @2022-06-10 22:33:24
46. (DNF(57.98)[Forgot COLL]) @2022-06-10 22:34:53
47. 53.76 @2022-06-10 22:36:57
48. (43.68[LMAO, so free]) @2022-06-10 22:38:24
49. 53.12 @2022-06-10 22:39:51
50. 50.41 @2022-06-10 22:41:14
51. 59.86 @2022-06-10 22:42:54
52. 58.36 @2022-06-10 22:45:50
53. (45.36) @2022-06-10 23:13:16
54. 48.37 @2022-06-10 23:14:42
55. 53.38 @2022-06-10 23:16:03
56. 51.39 @2022-06-10 23:17:33
57. 49.18 @2022-06-10 23:20:44
58. 52.75 @2022-06-10 23:23:50
59. (1:02.41) @2022-06-10 23:25:23
60. 58.21 @2022-06-10 23:26:59
61. 54.36 @2022-06-11 00:03:14
62. 53.08 @2022-06-11 09:55:51
63. 48.35 @2022-06-11 09:57:21
64. 51.92 @2022-06-11 09:59:49
65. 49.95 @2022-06-11 10:02:42
66. 53.70 @2022-06-11 10:04:25
67. 53.77 @2022-06-11 10:05:55
68. 54.77 @2022-06-11 10:07:39
69. (42.76[Bruh]) @2022-06-11 10:09:24
70. 58.17 @2022-06-11 10:10:55
71. 50.88 @2022-06-11 10:12:26
72. 47.98 @2022-06-11 10:16:42
73. (45.15[Could've been PB if I didnt mess up PLL parity]) @2022-06-11 10:18:00
74. 51.73 @2022-06-11 10:19:42
75. 58.41 @2022-06-11 10:23:02
76. 50.11 @2022-06-11 10:24:33
77. 53.00 @2022-06-11 10:29:27
78. 54.46 @2022-06-11 10:30:47
79. 56.86 @2022-06-11 10:32:08
80. 48.18 @2022-06-11 10:36:19
81. 58.51 @2022-06-11 10:37:47
82. 54.30 @2022-06-11 10:50:25
83. 53.02 @2022-06-11 10:51:52
84. 56.75 @2022-06-11 10:53:15
85. (1:00.25) @2022-06-11 10:54:39
86. 55.32 @2022-06-11 10:57:23
87. 49.96 @2022-06-11 10:59:00
88. 53.04 @2022-06-11 11:00:26
89. 49.13 @2022-06-11 11:05:27
90. 48.39 @2022-06-11 11:06:42
91. 1:00.11[messed up L4E] @2022-06-11 11:07:55
92. 55.50 @2022-06-11 11:09:35
93. 51.10 @2022-06-11 11:10:59
94. 50.95 @2022-06-11 11:12:25
95. 55.86 @2022-06-11 11:13:49
96. 52.50 @2022-06-11 11:15:10
97. 46.83 @2022-06-11 11:16:36
98. (42.83[Almost PB, choked on U-perm]) @2022-06-11 11:20:02
99. 50.28 @2022-06-11 11:21:46
100. 51.66 @2022-06-11 11:26:38



I have been solving a non-mag, non-lubed 4x4 for 4 hours non-stop over the span of 2 days. I could lift a building without breaking a sweat. anyway, I broke my Single PB twice in one session lol, could have been a third if I didnt choke the U-perm on the 42.83. For the 43.68, Yellow centre and half of White was done already so I just knew it was going to be a PB.

48. 43.68[LMAO, so free] D' R2 B D' L' B' R L2 B' F2 U D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 R2 D' R' U Rw2 R2 L Fw D' R Fw D' R' D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' B R' @2022-06-10 22:38:24


I don't even know what happened for this one, it was just fast..

Time List:
69(nice). 42.76[Bruh] @2022-06-11 10:09:24


Also, I broke my ao5 PB twice

*avg of 5: 49.65*

Time List:
53. 45.36 @2022-06-10 23:13:16
54. 48.37 @2022-06-10 23:14:42
55. 53.38 @2022-06-10 23:16:03
56. 51.39 @2022-06-10 23:17:33
57. 49.18 @2022-06-10 23:20:44

*avg of 5: 48.00*

Time List:
69. 42.76[Bruh] @2022-06-11 10:09:24
70. 58.17 @2022-06-11 10:10:55
71. 50.88 @2022-06-11 10:12:26
72. 47.98 @2022-06-11 10:16:42
73. 45.15[Could've been PB if I didnt mess up PLL parity] @2022-06-11 10:18:00

EP/CP Skip lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> EP/CP Skip lol
> View attachment 19593


whats ur pb


----------



## Timona (Jun 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> whats ur pb


that's my PB


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 11, 2022)

Hey I'm better than Timona in at least one event!


----------



## Timona (Jun 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-11
single: 9.63

Time List:
3805. 9.63 U L2 U F2 D L B U' F R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D' F2 D F2 B2 R2

z2 x// inspection
D' U' R' U' x' D2 // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R2 U R' // 3rd & 4th pairs
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2 U // PLL

48STM / 9.63sec =4.98TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

wow, sub-10 fullstep with v perm. that is quite nice

i tried the scramble and got a 12.00, decent for me.

and it's cool how you got 3 free pairs lol


----------



## Timona (Jun 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> wow, sub-10 fullstep with v perm. that is quite nice
> 
> i tried the scramble and got a 12.00, decent for me.
> 
> and it's cool how you got 3 free pairs lol


yeah it's the turn slow and look ahead thing, 4 tps so I could actually see things

guess who just accidentally deleted their entire 3x3 solves session... definitely not me

I typed the times back in since I have a progression thread


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> I typed the times back in since I have a progression thread


You did that in *40 minutes!?!?!?!*
How many solves do you have?
If I did that at a speed of 1 time/second for my session, it would take me about 3.5 hours.


----------



## Timona (Jun 11, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> You did that in *40 minutes!?!?!?!*
> How many solves do you have?
> If I did that at a speed of 1 time/second for my session, it would take me about 3.5 hours.


I loaded a backup and then I input the times. It was just 200 solves (3x3 and 4x4) since I have recent ao100s here. It was easy tbh. As for how many solves I have, this much

View attachment 19603


----------



## Timona (Jun 12, 2022)

Megaminx PB ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-12 (solving from 2022-06-12 07:12:15 to 2022-06-12 07:28:03)
avg of 5: *2:14.27*

Time List:
1. (2:06.05) @2022-06-12 07:12:15 
2. 2:13.12 @2022-06-12 07:16:02 
3. (2:24.06) @2022-06-12 07:19:55 
4. 2:15.42 @2022-06-12 07:24:08 
5. 2:14.27 @2022-06-12 07:28:03

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-12
single: 9.65

Time List:
3815. 9.65 U R D2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 D L U2 L' B U' B2

z2 y' // inspection
D L F U R2 D' U' L' U L // xCross, I wouldn't call it an xCross, just planned First Pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R' U2' R2 U R2' U R // 4th pair
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x // OLL
U2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL

56STM / 9.65sec =5.8TPS

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-12
avg of 5: 10.77

Time List:
3815. 9.65 U R D2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 L' R2 D2 B2 D L U2 L' B U' B2 
3816. 10.09 B' D2 F L2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U L F' D L2 D2 B D 
3817. 13.09 F' U2 L2 F' D B U' B' U' R2 F2 B2 R F2 R U2 F2 B2 R 
3818. 12.58 B' U D2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R' U2 B U F L' D 
3819. 8.79 U' R U2 L D R2 U B' L2 F R2 B' R2 L2 D2 F U2 L D2

4x4 ao12 PB, first sub-50 ao12. And PB single too by 0.44

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-12 (solving from 2022-06-11 20:11:03 to 2022-06-12 18:17:54)
avg of 12: 49.50

Time List:
246. 52.50 @2022-06-11 20:11:03
247. 46.83 @2022-06-11 20:11:36
248. 42.83 @2022-06-11 20:11:46
249. 50.28 @2022-06-11 20:11:42
250. 51.66 @2022-06-11 20:11:49
251. 44.10 @2022-06-12 18:03:15
252. 50.37 @2022-06-12 18:04:27
253. (57.36) @2022-06-12 18:05:56
254. 55.70 @2022-06-12 18:08:56
255. 50.54 @2022-06-12 18:11:30
256. (42.32) @2022-06-12 18:12:43
257. 50.14 @2022-06-12 18:17:54

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-12
single: 7.62

Time List:
3847. 7.62 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' U' L2 D' B' D2 F' D2

z2 // inspection
D2 R2 U' F L F D' R' D // xcross
U2 F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

53STM / 7.62sec =6.96TPS


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

Timona said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-12
> single: 7.62
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Did you plan that x-cross in inspection??


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Timona said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-12
> single: 7.62
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Whoa fast!


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 13, 2022)

i just realised that i use yau on 3x3, lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

what your mega main


----------



## Timona (Jun 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Did you plan that x-cross in inspection??


Nope, but I'll take it.



NigelTheCuber said:


> what your mega main


Qiyi Qiheng


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 13, 2022)

if u use redux on 5x5 , and if you want to be sub 1:30, at least solve the first 8 edges in less then one minutes,
i am talking to anyone.


----------



## Timona (Jun 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-13
single: 8.26

Time List:
7. 8.26 U' R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 L D L D' L D' B U2 R'

z2 // inspection
L R2 F2 D // cross
U f' L f // 1st pair, planned in Inspection
y' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U' // PLL

56STM / 8.26sec =6.78TPS

*Wise Words with Etim*
For the cross I could have solved it with L *F2 R2* but I saw the Blue Red and I knew I could save it if I solved the Blue Cross piece first, so I swapped the R2 and then F2. And now for pair 4, I knew that doing triple sexy would skip OLL in this case



There's also a second way to solve it the case, when all the corners are oriented, you can do a triple sledge to skip OLL.



Thanks for coming to my TED talk.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

Timona said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-13
> single: 8.26
> 
> Time List:
> ...


When I get the all corners oriented case, I do this:
U2 (setup) R2 U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2'
Also skips OLL
Cool to know that triple sledge skips OLL, but I think doing sledge too many times fast is more likely to mess up.


----------



## Timona (Jun 13, 2022)

4x4

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-13 (solving from 2022-06-13 17:36:35 to 2022-06-13 17:43:00)
avg of 5: 48.07

Time List:
1. (42.37) L2 B Fw R Fw B' Rw' L' R' Uw' R' Rw B2 D2 Fw L2 D2 Rw' Fw' R2 D R Fw2 L D' B2 U2 R2 Rw' Fw' D' Fw R D' U2 Fw' B F2 Uw' B' @2022-06-13 17:36:35 
2. 51.28 Uw2 D2 F' Uw2 D' R' B' R2 D U' Fw' D' Uw R' U' D B' Uw R' Uw F R' Rw' D2 Fw' Uw B F2 U' Uw D' Rw' R2 Uw2 L Rw Fw' R' D U' @2022-06-13 17:37:48 
3. 46.91 U' B Uw' L' U' Fw F2 L2 D R2 D2 R B2 U' D2 B2 Fw2 L F Fw2 B' Uw2 F2 B2 Rw' L2 B R2 Uw Fw' Uw F' Uw F2 Fw' D R L' Rw2 B @2022-06-13 17:39:05 
4. 46.03 L2 B R F' U' L F2 R' Uw' Fw2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B F Rw2 Uw D U' Fw Rw2 D' Rw' Uw D U2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 B' U' L2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw' L' Uw @2022-06-13 17:41:51 
5. (53.44) F' D2 Fw' D Rw2 U' F U D B' U2 Fw' F2 Rw' Uw B Fw' U' Uw L Fw' F' L U2 R Fw' Uw' B2 R D L R2 F L2 F2 R D2 Rw' B' U2 @2022-06-13 17:43:00



Timona said:


> 4x4
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-13 (solving from 2022-06-13 17:36:35 to 2022-06-13 17:43:00)
> avg of 5: 48.07
> ...


This is what happens when you have too much free time.

My mum just ceased my 3x3 and 4x4. Gotta love her.

At this point I'm just done. What the point of having a hobby if it's still going to always annoy them? I played games, they didn't like it, I stopped playing games. I learnt how to solve a cube and now they don't like it. I guess I'll just **** off and write a book if it makes them happy.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

Timona said:


> At this point I'm just done. What the point of having a hobby if it's still going to always annoy them? I played games, they didn't like it, I stopped playing games. I learnt how to solve a cube and now they don't like it. I guess I'll just **** off and write a book if it makes them happy.


Really, really sorry to hear about this...


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 14, 2022)

Timona said:


> At this point I'm just done. What the point of having a hobby if it's still going to always annoy them? I played games, they didn't like it, I stopped playing games. I learnt how to solve a cube and now they don't like it. I guess I'll just **** off and write a book if it makes them happy.


I think that sometimes. Mostly because some of my family loves cubing and some of my family hates cubing. I just put all my cubes and everything in a closet for a week and then I always come back to it. The only reason I come back is this quote: 





If they don't like cubing, that's fine. If they want you to write a book, you don't have to. It's your life. You can do whatever you want with it. Don't always do what makes other people happy. Do what makes you happy. If you want someone to be happy, go buy them a candy bar (unless there vegan, then you have a problem).

F.Y.I, to avoid any confusion, what I love in life is serving God, among cubing, family, and YouTubing.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

Ah parents. Why are they like that...



cuberswoop said:


> I think that sometimes. Mostly because some of my family loves cubing and some of my family hates cubing. I just put all my cubes and everything in a closet for a week and then I always come back to it. The only reason I come back is this quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That quote is the BEST.



Timona said:


> At this point I'm just done. What the point of having a hobby if it's still going to always annoy them? I played games, they didn't like it, I stopped playing games. I learnt how to solve a cube and now they don't like it. I guess I'll just **** off and write a book if it makes them happy.


are u quitting cubing? 

you can write a book about cubing

How To Solve Rubik's Cube In 10 Seconds

they didnt say what kind of book


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 14, 2022)

Timona said:


> At this point I'm just done. What the point of having a hobby if it's still going to always annoy them? I played games, they didn't like it, I stopped playing games. I learnt how to solve a cube and now they don't like it. I guess I'll just **** off and write a book if it makes them happy.


Wow so sorry to hear this. We totally understand if you need to cube a little less, or if you need to stop entirely, but, as @cuberswoop said, don't let them have such massive control over such a great hobby in your life.
Just remember all the great things you have gotten from cubing, maybe tell them about it. You've met tonnes of people, and you've learned how to practice effectively, and maybe even how to deal with setbacks; these are great things! It would be such a shame to lose that.


----------



## Timona (Jun 15, 2022)

Since I don't have a 3x3 or 4x4 to grind (and I was just getting sub-50 4x4) I guess I'll learn Megaminx then and start grinding towards sub-2. I'm also doing a course on Coursera on Google UX Design and I have been doing it since last week, so that's also been taking my time. Since I left school I have learnt Photography, Forex and I was learning Greek so I genuinely don't know what triggered my mom to take my cubes. Sucks anyway.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> Since I don't have a 3x3 or 4x4 to grind (and I was just getting sub-50 4x4) I guess I'll learn Megaminx then and start grinding towards sub-2. I'm also doing a course on Coursera on Google UX Design and I have been doing it since last week, so that's also been taking my time. Since I left school I have learnt Photography, Forex and I was learning Greek so I genuinely don't know what triggered my mom to take my cubes. Sucks anyway.


Don't mind mentally disabled people.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 15, 2022)

with reduction freeslice method


----------



## Timona (Jun 15, 2022)

PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15
single: 1:48.05

Time List:
23. 1:48.05 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

bruh

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-15 (solving from 2022-06-15 12:43:26 to 2022-06-15 13:25:55)
avg of 5: *1:59.36*

Time List:
21. 2:12.04 @2022-06-15 12:43:26
22. 1:56.22 @2022-06-15 12:48:21
23. 1:48.05 @2022-06-15 13:06:22
24. 1:51.37 @2022-06-15 13:22:22
25. 2:10.48 @2022-06-15 13:25:55


----------



## Timona (Jun 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Timona, does J perm have videos on megaminx? Cuz Faz's mega videos are just loading too slow for me.


J-Perm only has a Beginner tutorial. I checked his WCA profile, seems like he doesn't really care about Megaminx that much. For Faz's tutorials, I only watched the different ways to do S2L, that's Bálint, Yu Da-Hyun and Westlund. I haven't watched the rest.


----------



## Timona (Jun 17, 2022)

I've switched from Bálint to Westlund, it seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## Timona (Jun 17, 2022)

Funny story, I was experimenting with PLLs I could carry over from 3x3 to Megaminx and I tried the J-perms and they worked and funnily enough I got it in this solve so I basically skipped EP and CP, recognition took like 3 seconds but it was worth it.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-17
single: *1:35.70*

Time List:
12. 1:35.70[J-Perm lol, let's go] R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

Also, Westlund is wayy better for me than Bálint.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> Funny story, I was experimenting with PLLs I could carry over from 3x3 to Megaminx and I tried the J-perms and they worked and funnily enough I got it in this solve so I basically skipped EP and CP, recognition took like 3 seconds but it was worth it.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-17
> single: *1:35.70*
> ...


Dangit you gonna beat me to the sub-1:30


----------



## Timona (Jun 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-18
single: 1:23.84

Time List:
49. 1:23.84[lol] R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 18, 2022)

HOW IS YOUR PB SINGLE ALREADY SUB ME


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 18, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> HOW IS YOUR PB SINGLE ALREADY SUB ME


sub? channel link?


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> sub? channel link?



That's not what I'm saying, I'm just mad that Timona's PB single is faster then mine after a week and it took me 4-5 months to get to mine, which is 1:25.


----------



## Timona (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh come on, gimme a break





Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 14



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-18 (solving from 2022-06-17 13:25:43 to 2022-06-18 17:04:22)
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: *1:23.84*
worst: 2:31.01

mean of 3
current: 1:52.24
best: *1:34.71*

avg of 5
current: 1:52.24
best: *1:36.44*

avg of 12
current: 1:48.54
best: *1:40.71*

avg of 25
current: 1:46.28
best: *1:43.05*

avg of 50
current: 1:45.72
best: *1:45.26*

avg of 100
current: 1:48.82
best: *1:48.82*

Average: 1:48.82 (σ = 7.53)
Mean: 1:49.04

*Time List*:
1. 1:53.20 @2022-06-17 13:25:43
2. 1:55.30[Messed up the last face before LL] @2022-06-17 13:29:01
3. 1:54.70 @2022-06-17 13:32:57
4. 1:52.79 @2022-06-17 15:25:31
5. 1:46.27[E-perm] @2022-06-17 15:29:03
6. 1:56.20 @2022-06-17 15:33:09
7. 1:58.57 @2022-06-17 15:37:16
8. 1:57.29 @2022-06-17 15:40:54
9. 1:47.75 @2022-06-17 15:44:10
10. 1:58.94 @2022-06-17 16:24:08
11. (2:10.93) @2022-06-17 16:27:28
12. 1:35.70[J-Perm lol, let's go] @2022-06-17 16:30:31
13. 1:54.91 @2022-06-17 16:33:53
14. 1:43.55 @2022-06-17 16:37:10
15. 1:54.77 @2022-06-17 16:41:15
16. 1:41.66 @2022-06-17 16:57:55
17. 1:51.10 @2022-06-17 17:17:01
18. 1:52.31 @2022-06-17 17:20:23
19. 1:47.65 @2022-06-17 17:23:52
20. 1:53.35 @2022-06-17 17:28:17
21. 1:59.54 @2022-06-17 17:32:11
22. 2:00.49 @2022-06-17 17:50:01
23. 1:59.86 @2022-06-17 17:53:23
24. 1:53.48 @2022-06-17 17:57:50
25. 2:00.83 @2022-06-17 18:03:49
26. 1:58.31 @2022-06-17 18:29:50
27. 1:59.62 @2022-06-17 18:33:02
28. (2:12.40) @2022-06-17 19:14:06
29. 1:35.83 @2022-06-17 19:17:36
30. 1:45.66 @2022-06-17 19:28:13
31. 1:49.22 @2022-06-17 19:31:32
32. 1:44.73 @2022-06-17 19:34:31
33. 1:54.14 @2022-06-17 19:42:59
34. 1:45.11 @2022-06-17 20:37:44
35. 1:52.79 @2022-06-17 20:41:20
36. 1:47.98 @2022-06-17 20:44:54
37. 1:59.56 @2022-06-17 20:47:50
38. 1:45.64 @2022-06-17 20:51:26
39. 1:41.75 @2022-06-18 09:00:14
40. 1:55.06 @2022-06-18 09:03:41
41. 1:52.21 @2022-06-18 09:07:38
42. 1:50.41 @2022-06-18 09:10:55
43. 1:47.97 @2022-06-18 09:13:55
44. (2:04.64) @2022-06-18 09:18:32
45. 1:45.67 @2022-06-18 09:22:03
46. 1:42.93 @2022-06-18 09:29:02
47. 1:36.65 @2022-06-18 09:59:49
48. 1:58.32 @2022-06-18 10:03:16
49. (*1:23.84*[lol]) @2022-06-18 10:33:52
50. 1:55.11 @2022-06-18 10:39:03
51. 2:00.37 @2022-06-18 10:42:27
52. 1:58.83 @2022-06-18 11:10:36
53. 1:53.73 @2022-06-18 11:13:33
54. 1:40.11 @2022-06-18 11:16:56
55. (1:30.91) @2022-06-18 11:19:50
56. 1:49.20 @2022-06-18 11:22:35
57. 1:39.29 @2022-06-18 11:35:55
58. 1:57.32 @2022-06-18 11:38:56
59. 1:50.49 @2022-06-18 11:49:31
60. 1:35.13 @2022-06-18 11:52:44
61. 1:44.90 @2022-06-18 12:00:38
62. 1:47.61 @2022-06-18 12:05:54
63. 1:39.07 @2022-06-18 12:09:08
64. 1:41.51 @2022-06-18 12:25:51
65. 1:48.67 @2022-06-18 12:29:44
66. 1:43.54 @2022-06-18 12:33:04
67. 1:40.70 @2022-06-18 12:36:10
68. 1:44.67 @2022-06-18 12:39:09
69. 1:59.30 @2022-06-18 13:20:15
70. 1:58.62 @2022-06-18 13:24:10
71. 1:34.32 @2022-06-18 13:30:03
72. 1:43.49 @2022-06-18 13:32:54
73. 1:36.01 @2022-06-18 13:35:52
74. 1:37.31 @2022-06-18 13:38:38
75. 1:36.00 @2022-06-18 13:55:19
76. 1:57.12 @2022-06-18 13:58:14
77. 1:49.08 @2022-06-18 14:09:37
78. 1:54.91[Probably the worst solve I've done.] @2022-06-18 14:12:35
79. 1:40.94 @2022-06-18 14:25:55
80. (1:29.12[E-perm]) @2022-06-18 14:28:44
81. 1:41.61 @2022-06-18 14:31:36
82. (1:33.39) @2022-06-18 14:34:20
83. 1:49.21 @2022-06-18 14:40:06
84. 1:38.26 @2022-06-18 14:43:44
85. 1:56.58 @2022-06-18 14:46:37
86. 1:46.55 @2022-06-18 14:52:31
87. 1:42.39 @2022-06-18 15:00:32
88. 1:45.10 @2022-06-18 15:03:26
89. 1:54.19 @2022-06-18 15:09:29
90. 1:55.86 @2022-06-18 15:18:58
91. 1:44.72 @2022-06-18 16:03:44
92. 1:49.05 @2022-06-18 16:09:48
93. 1:43.11 @2022-06-18 16:19:55
94. 1:35.73 @2022-06-18 16:34:11
95. 1:46.06 @2022-06-18 16:36:44
96. (2:31.01[Bruh]) @2022-06-18 16:39:42
97. (1:25.33) @2022-06-18 16:48:28
98. 1:41.17 @2022-06-18 16:53:57
99. 1:46.77 @2022-06-18 17:01:17
100. (2:08.77) @2022-06-18 17:04:22



Went from averaging 2:30 to 1:50 in 3 days, it's not outstanding but it's decent progress. I'm still learning 4LLL, I know some of the cases well, but I still use commutators for corners. I'll still learn some more algs. I also plan on learning all the EPLLs, I think there's only like 10 of them.

In case anyone was wondering, these are the barriers I need to achieve to get NR average for all events., I'm not going for singles.

*2x2 *- Sub-3
*3x3 *- Sub-10
*4x4 *- Sub-45
*5x5 *- Sub-1:20
*6x6 *- Sub-3:10
*7x7 *- Sub-5
*3BLD *- Sub-30
*FMC* - anything lmao
*3x3 OH*- Sub-15
*Megaminx *- Sub-1:00
*Pyraminx* - Sub-7
*Skewb* - Sub-7
*Square-1* - Sub-30
*4BLD *- Sub-2?
*5BLD *- idk

Will I learn 4BLD and 5BLD? idk. For FMC, I wanna blow it out of the park so there won't even be a contest again, maybe like sub-30 single? For Megaminx, the current average is 1:07 but I want to make it sub-1.


----------



## Timona (Jun 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How did you improve so fast by just switching a method lmao


'The thing about Westlund, Cuberstache said it, and even Faz said it, when you have an order in whcih you solve pieces it becomes very easy to lookahead and that's why I switched. I also got used to solving it by doing multiples solves. I still have a **** ton to improve tho, I'm aiming for sub-1 at the end of the year (impractical, I know). Also I improve at events very fast, I got sub-10 Skewb in one week. And this was one week after I got a 2x2.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-19 (solving from 2022-05-10 17:29:13 to 2022-05-10 22:34:54)
avg of 5: 2.940

Time List:
1956. 3.007 U R' U F' U F' R U' F2 @2022-05-10 17:29:13 
1957. 2.592 F2 U2 F' U R' F U2 F' R2 @2022-05-10 19:52:52 
1958. 4.357 U2 R U' R U2 R F2 R2 U2 @2022-05-10 19:53:14 
1959. 0.696 R F' R' U R F R' U' F' @2022-05-10 19:54:00 
1960. 3.220 F U R' F U' R2 U F' U @2022-05-10 22:34:54


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 19, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> That's not what I'm saying, I'm just mad that Timona's PB single is faster then mine after a week and it took me 4-5 months to get to mine, which is 1:25.


I know that


----------



## Timona (Jun 19, 2022)

Almost ao5 PB by 0.57. At least I'm getting closer to sub-1:30.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-19 (solving from 2022-06-19 12:23:54 to 2022-06-19 12:32:59)
avg of 5: 1:32.68

Time List:
1. (1:27.81) @2022-06-19 12:23:54
2. 1:29.92 @2022-06-19 12:26:10
3. 1:33.84 @2022-06-19 12:28:24
4. 1:34.27 @2022-06-19 12:30:42
5. (1:36.78) @2022-06-19 12:32:59

Edit: it's 5x5


----------



## Timona (Jun 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> whew I thought it was megaminx


Feliks Zemdegs


Max Siauw


Sameer Aggarwal


I picked 3 pros and I think 5x5 and Megaminx are around the same timeframe, within a few seconds of each other. So it could very well be Megaminx I was talking of.


----------



## Timona (Jun 20, 2022)

I got my cubes back.

*3x3*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-20
avg of 5: 12.57

Time List:
1. 13.67 B' R' U L2 F R2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R' B' L' 
2. 12.72 R2 B D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 F U' F' D2 B L U F L R2 
3. (15.70) L2 U R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 D L D L' D2 B' R' U2 B L' 
4. (9.04) R B2 U' F2 D F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F L2 U2 L' B 
5. 11.32 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L F' U2 R B R2 D B F'

*4x4*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-20
avg of 5: 51.77

Time List:
(55.39), (46.98), 49.40, 50.67, 55.23


----------



## TheKravCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

Timona said:


> *2x2 *- Sub-3
> *3x3 *- Sub-10
> *4x4 *- Sub-45
> *5x5 *- Sub-1:20
> ...


yooo I haven't been on ssf in a long time, awesome to see another African here. I see you also have a similar goal, I'm looking to go for SoR/kinch for South Africa 

It's been awesome to read through this thread and see your progress. I'm looking forward to seeing more! 
Honestly looking at your goals everything seems super achievable so I'm sure you will pull it off! Only super hard ones as far as I can see are 3bld and 4bld but that's only because Ehikhuemen is an absolute beast at bld. I'm excited to see what improvement is in store for these events


----------



## Timona (Jun 21, 2022)

So I broke my 4x4 PB today to 40.22 but I tried the scramble again and found out it was a misscramble.
anyway, 14 solves later I got this, my first ever sub-40 solve, feels good.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-21
single:* 38.41*

Time List:
314. 38.41[HAHAHAHAHAHAHA] Uw R2 Rw' D2 R Uw' F' Uw' B U B Rw2 D2 Fw' B L2 U' Fw2 Uw2 U' B2 F2 R' D Rw2 B2 D' B' Fw2 R2 Uw Fw D2 Uw' F Fw2 D' R F Uw2 @2022-06-21 11:59:30

The solve was so good I was able to reconstruct it lol.

*Edit:*
ao5 PB
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-21 (solving from 2022-06-21 11:53:53 to 2022-06-21 13:06:01)
avg of 5: *46.69*

Time List:
311. 45.57 @2022-06-21 11:53:53
312. 45.94 @2022-06-21 11:55:05
313. 53.79 @2022-06-21 11:58:03
314. 38.41[HAHAHAHAHAHAHA] @2022-06-21 11:59:30
315. 48.57 @2022-06-21 13:06:01

*Edit 2:*
ao5 PB, again. Twice in one day lol
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-21 (solving from 2022-06-21 14:28:42 to 2022-06-21 14:33:49)
avg of 5: *45.70*

Time List:
326. 53.34 @2022-06-21 14:28:42 
327. 43.23 @2022-06-21 14:30:00 
328. 45.90 @2022-06-21 14:31:11 
329. 43.71 @2022-06-21 14:32:30 
330. 47.50 @2022-06-21 14:33:49


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 21, 2022)

How much do you practice, damn.

Also your misscramble PB is my current PB


----------



## Timona (Jun 21, 2022)

lol


----------



## Timona (Jun 22, 2022)

Mediocre Megaminx average.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-22 (solving from 2022-06-22 00:30:52 to 2022-06-22 00:45:22)
avg of 5: 1:44.30

Time List:
1. 1:46.80 @2022-06-22 00:30:52 
2. (1:31.18) @2022-06-22 00:33:50 
3. 1:39.00 @2022-06-22 00:39:38 
4. 1:47.11 @2022-06-22 00:42:37 
5. (1:51.35) @2022-06-22 00:45:22

I'm going on a trip tomorrow (today technically since it's already 12) so I'm gonna be less active on here. I'll bring my 3x3 and Megaminx along so I'll have something doing.
Also, a new competition just opened (thanks @DynaXT for letting me know) and I would really like to attend, if I haven't already left for the UK (only thing that's stopping us from going rn is my sister, who's just graduating high school and the Visa interview. Asides from that, all's good). So if I'm still around then, I'll definitely attend.


----------



## Timona (Jun 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Me eez depressed
> how you improve so fast ;-;


Once you get used to the puzzle its easy to improve and I have *a lot* of time.


----------



## Timona (Jun 23, 2022)

OH PB, third sub-20. First off, EO is done so the entire solve is mostly RUL-gen.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
single: *18.43*

Time List:
752. 18.43 D F2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' D' F2 L U F2 D' R'

R U L2 U2 L' z2 // xcross (Ignore that I did the cross White top)
L U L' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L U' L' // 3rd pair
U R' U2 R U2 // Setup
R' U' R U R' U R // Winter Variation
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 // PLL

44STM / 18.43sec =2.39TPS


----------



## Timona (Jun 23, 2022)

Another funny OH solve.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
single: 21.11

Time List:
757. 21.11 B' L U' F B D B D B' R' F2 R2 D2 R B2 R D2 R B2

z y // Inspection
U L2 z' x' D' L U L F' D' // cross
L' U' L U2 L' U L y' L' U' L // 1st pair
z' U L' U' L' U L' U' z y R U' R' // 2nd pair ( my OH is Right handed, don't mind me)
y R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R U' R' y U' R U2 L' U' L U2 R' U2 // 4th Pair, LL skip

44STM / 21.11sec =2.08TPS


----------



## Timona (Jun 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
avg of 5: 11.26

Time List:
1. (9.50) D2 F' L2 F U B' L D L2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L' 
2. 11.19 F B D' R' D' F2 L2 B D2 R F2 R2 B2 L' F2 R B2 D2 L U2 D' 
3. (12.98) B' R F B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 R F' D' L' F2 R 
4. 12.08 F2 L F2 D' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U F R2 D L' B' F' R2 D' 
5. 10.51 L' D2 R' F2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 L' U B U F' L B


----------



## Timona (Jun 23, 2022)

Megaminx. I still have a long way to go.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23 (solving from 2022-06-23 13:06:50 to 2022-06-23 13:20:47)
avg of 5: 1:39.81

Time List:
1. 1:36.78 @2022-06-23 13:06:50 
2. (1:25.23) @2022-06-23 13:09:35 
3. 1:44.93 @2022-06-23 13:11:56 
4. (1:47.86) @2022-06-23 13:17:40 
5. 1:37.71 @2022-06-23 13:20:47


----------



## Timona (Jun 24, 2022)

Megaminx. Single and Ao5 PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-24 (solving from 2022-06-24 00:21:49 to 2022-06-24 00:36:00)
avg of 5: *1:34.20*

Time List:
1. 1:31.11 @2022-06-24 00:21:49 
2. (*1:23.52*[PB lol]) @2022-06-24 00:24:15 
3. (1:37.93) @2022-06-24 00:27:09 
4. 1:35.23 @2022-06-24 00:33:28 
5. 1:36.27 @2022-06-24 00:36:00

Also, ao12 PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-24 (solving from 2022-06-23 22:37:53 to 2022-06-24 00:36:00)
avg of 12: *1:37.98*

Time List:
222. 1:38.34 @2022-06-23 22:37:53 
223. 1:42.26 @2022-06-23 23:37:19 
224. 1:42.98 @2022-06-23 23:59:45 
225. 1:34.39 @2022-06-24 00:02:36 
226. 1:38.82 @2022-06-24 00:06:02 
227. 1:42.47 @2022-06-24 00:09:39 
228. 2:01.98 @2022-06-24 00:12:28 
229. 1:31.11 @2022-06-24 00:21:49 
230. 1:23.52[PB lol] @2022-06-24 00:24:15 
231. 1:37.93 @2022-06-24 00:27:09 
232. 1:35.23 @2022-06-24 00:33:28 
233. 1:36.27 @2022-06-24 00:36:00


----------



## Timona (Jun 24, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-24
avg of 5: 10.86

Time List:
1. 10.77 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B L D2 R' B L' U' R' D' F2 
2. (12.36) L F2 L B' D2 R' L' F' R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 B' 
3. 11.93 F2 B' U' D L' F' D L B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U L' 
4. (9.78) L2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 B' L R2 F D L' F2 D' L2 D2 
5. 9.89 D' F2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U F D R' B2 F2 U' L2 B' U'


----------



## Timona (Jun 24, 2022)

Wow, I've been doing this thing consistently for 15 weeks, I need a Gold Star ASAP. anyway, only PB I managed to get was Mo3, but come on, no one really looks at that. Asides from that, nothing else spectacular. Just your below average 3x3 session.



Spoiler: Weekly Ao100 Week 15



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-24
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.16
worst: 16.21

mean of 3
current: 13.71 (σ = 1.21)
best: *9.56* (σ = 1.24)

avg of 5
current: 13.11 (σ = 0.75)
best: 10.37 (σ = 0.29)

avg of 12
current: 12.89 (σ = 0.84)
best: 11.29 (σ = 0.84)

avg of 25
current: 13.04 (σ = 0.91)
best: 11.81 (σ = 0.88)

avg of 50
current: 12.49 (σ = 1.14)
best: 12.10 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 100
current: 12.40 (σ = 0.99)
best: 12.40 (σ = 0.99)

Average: 12.40 (σ = 0.99)
Mean: 12.40

Time List:
1. 12.21 L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 B' R' B' F' U B D' L U2
2. 10.73 U2 R D2 U2 L F2 R' D2 F2 U2 D B2 F' U F R F2 D B
3. 12.63 F' L' D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 R F2 D F U' L' U2
4. 12.06 B2 D B' R' F U R L' F R' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 B2
5. 12.94 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' D' R2 U R D U B'
6. 12.48 L2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 D R' D' L F R' B' U2
7. 12.35 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R U2 F2 U R' B U L
8. 13.45 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U2 R U F D2 R2 B2 D L B2 F
9. 10.73 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B D' B2 L R2 B R2 D2 U L F
10. 11.81 F2 U D2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 R' D2 L D2 R D B D2 R B' L F2
11. 12.98 F2 R' D' B' R L U2 F' L' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 D B2 U'
12. 12.19 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 D F2 D' F2 U L D2 B' L D' R' F' R' U
13. 12.17 L2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 L B' F' L' F2 D U B2 L
14. 13.38 L F' U' R' D2 B2 U' R' F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 L F' L'
15. 11.72 B R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 B' L U2 F' L2 D2 F R'
16. 13.01 L2 D2 R' U L2 F B' D' B U' F2 U' D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U
17. 10.61 L U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 B' R2 U F D2 U' B' R2
18. 12.12 D' B2 U2 L U2 F2 L D2 R D2 L B2 F L2 F' R2 D B U' R
19. 11.47 U F' U' R D2 F' D' F R2 U2 F U2 D2 B' L2 D2 F B
20. 12.74 F' R B2 U D' F B' U' F R2 B' D2 F' L2 F' L2 F L2 B2
21. 14.99 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D' F2 B R' U L F2 L' R2 D U2
22. 10.40 B' L' R2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 F2 D2 L' U' F2 L R D B2
23. 13.79 F D F2 R' F2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 R U2 L' B' U' B' L2 F2 U L
24. 12.56 D' L2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B' L2 U' F U2 L B' R' D F'
25. 11.96 L2 B2 L D' F2 B L2 B' L' B2 L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' R2 F'
26. 13.84 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R' D' B U B D2 R B2
27. 10.95 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F' R B2 D' B' R2 D2 L2 R' D2
28. 13.26 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 R' F' L' B2 L R
29. 12.22 R' L' D2 B2 R2 F R U B L2 U F2 B2 U D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2
30. 12.12 U D' R L U2 D2 F' R' U R2 U D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F' B2
31. 12.46 L2 U2 R2 L F' R B' U F' U2 D B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D'
32. 13.27 U' F2 R U L2 D' L2 U L2 U L2 U L2 B R' U2 R2 U F D
33. 11.44 L B2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B L R' B R' B2 U L
34. 11.39 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 R2 L U' L R' D2 B' R D2 U2
35. 12.35 B2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 U F2 U' R' D U L F2 R2 U2 B R
36. 11.38 U' F L2 B L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 D' R' U L2 U2 B' F2
37. 12.66 F' L2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 B L2 U' L' D2 U2 L' F U B' U2
38. 12.76 F' D L2 D' F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 L U' L F D L' F' U' B'
39. 14.34 R2 D R F2 U' B' D R2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' B2 R F2 B2 R B R2
40. 12.77 R2 B L2 D2 B' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D L U R F D' R2 B' F
41. 11.58 L B' D R' F U F U2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 L'
42. 9.36 R' F L2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 R' B2 L U2 R B2 F L' R D B' L2 U
43. 11.37 B' D' R2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 D2 R U L' U F' L' U' B2
44. 11.49 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' D L' B R' D2 F' U' F' L2
45. 12.65 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' R D L' U2 R' B2 D' F' L
46. 12.32 B L B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F U' B' L' D R'
47. 11.99 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F R2 F' D2 F D B R F D2 F2 D R' U'
48. 12.81 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R D' U L B R' B2 L' U L2
49. 14.09 R' U' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D B D U L' B' R F2 D B2
50. 13.77 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B D2 B' D2 B2 L' U B' L2 D R' F' D R U'
51. 11.95 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 B' D' R' B' F' D U B2 U'
52. 12.07 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B F R2 F D2 R2 U R2 U' L D U2 B R F U
53. 10.04 R' B' R' L2 F' B2 U F2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R U2 D' R U
54. 10.49 D' B' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F L D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' R
55. 8.16 R2 F' L' D' R2 D F B2 U2 D' R2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2
56. 10.57 D F2 L F U2 D2 R L2 U' L D2 L' D2 B2 R' L' U2 B2 U2 R'
57. 10.94 D' F D' B' U R2 B2 L' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 D2 R'
58. 12.25 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L' D2 F R' D2 F' D U B2
59. 12.01 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D U' F2 U' L2 F2 R' B F2 D R F R2 B2 D
60. 10.55 D' R2 F U' F L D B2 D' L' U2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2
61. 12.73 B' D L' D2 R2 D F2 B' L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U2
62. 12.00 F D2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 B' L' D L' R2 B2 D2 F'
63. 12.23 U2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 R B2 L' D2 L2 B U L2 F U' F2 D' L2 U
64. 13.28 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 L B' D' R2 B2 L2 B R' B2
65. 13.31 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F' L F' R' F2 D F L2 B2
66. 11.55 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 U R' D2 F2 D' L2 B F R'
67. 12.27 B2 L2 U2 F U' F' R' D R D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 L2 F
68. 11.83 D2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L' U' R B F U' R' F' D' L2
69. 13.36 R2 D2 L2 U R B' L F2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U D2 L2 D' R F2
70. 12.95 F' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 L D2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F D' L' D
71. 14.64 U2 B F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U R2 F' R F' R2 D' L' B' F
72. 10.39 L' D2 U B D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B L' B2 U F' L2 D2 F'
73. 14.24 U' R2 B U F' R2 D' B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 R' B'
74. 10.35 B D F2 L2 D' F' U' L F2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 R'
75. 13.30 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' R B F' L2 B U F' L R'
76. 12.68 D' B2 D' R B' U R2 B D2 R2 D F2 U F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L
77. 13.59 R2 F D2 R2 F D2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' L B D' U2 L2 F' U'
78. 10.45 F B2 L B' U L D B U2 L' D2 F2 B2 L U2 L D2 B2 R2 U'
79. 12.03 F' D2 B R2 L2 U2 D R' L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 F R2 L2
80. 11.17 L' B L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 L' F D' U' B L R2 F
81. 13.66 B' R U2 R F2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 F' L F U' L' D F' L2
82. 13.81 L R2 U R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 B L' U2 R' B D' R2 F2 L'
83. 14.69 D2 B L' F' R' L' B U' F R' B2 R F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 R'
84. 12.15 L2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 R' U L2 D' L B' R U' F R2
85. 13.64 U B U' F L F' R U2 F L2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2
86. 16.21 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 D B D' R' D' L' F U R' D L'
87. 14.15 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 B R U B2 L B2 L2 R D L'
88. 13.08 L2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B L' D F2 L R
89. 12.15 U2 L' U2 L' B2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 F D' R B' L' U2 B2
90. 13.60 U D2 L2 U2 L' D2 R F2 L' F2 R' U2 F D2 B2 L2 D R B
91. 12.85 D' B' U2 L2 F L' F D F D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2
92. 12.28 F' R D2 B U' R L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D R U2
93. 11.65 R L B U B L2 U B' U R L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R B2 L' F2 L D2
94. 12.72 F R2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D' L' F' L U2 F' U' B
95. 14.35 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' F' U2 B U' L B2 F2
96. 13.01 F L F2 L F2 U' F' L D2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 D2 R F2 L D2 B'
97. 11.45 R2 D B2 R U F R2 F' U R2 D' R2 B2 U D F2 B2 U F'
98. 12.41 L2 B L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F R2 F' R D U' R2 B' L F2 R' D'
99. 14.81 L' B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D F D2 F U' L' R2 B2 U F'
100. 13.91 D' B2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' B L' F D2 B' U L' B'



I did manage to get this nice ao5 tho

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-24
avg of 5: 10.37

Time List:
52. 12.07 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B F R2 F D2 R2 U R2 U' L D U2 B R F U
53. 10.04 R' B' R' L2 F' B2 U F2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R U2 D' R U
54. 10.49 D' B' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R2 F L D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' R
55. 8.16 R2 F' L' D' R2 D F B2 U2 D' R2 D B2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2
56. 10.57 D F2 L F U2 D2 R L2 U' L D2 L' D2 B2 R' L' U2 B2 U2 R'

The TPS on the 8.16 was 7.23, my current fastest TPS. The lookahead was just *chef's kiss*


----------



## Timona (Jun 25, 2022)

Good stuff.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-25 (solving from 2022-06-25 10:06:03 to 2022-06-25 10:18:46)
avg of 5: *1:28.29*

Time List:
1. (*1:21.62*) @2022-06-25 10:06:03
2. 1:24.75 @2022-06-25 10:08:27
3. 1:28.64 @2022-06-25 10:13:47
4. (1:33.99) @2022-06-25 10:16:20
5. 1:31.49 @2022-06-25 10:18:46

Edit: I forgot to mention, it's Megaminx.


----------



## Timona (Jun 25, 2022)

twice broken in one day, another Megaminx PB single

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-25
single: *1:16.07*

Time List:
267. 1:16.07[Pretty fast imo] @2022-06-25 18:16:05


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> OH PB, third sub-20. First off, EO is done so the entire solve is mostly RUL-gen.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
> single: *18.43*
> ...


A sign to switch to ZZ for OH ; )


----------



## Timona (Jun 26, 2022)

Just a lol something on the road

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-26
avg of 5: 11.56

Time List:
1. (10.86[Something got in my eye and at pair 4 so i had to finish the solve with one eye lol]) R' L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' F' L U B' L' F2 D' R2 
2. 11.65 F2 R2 D' B' R D2 F L' D F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 
3. 11.38 D2 F' U R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 U R2 U' R2 B L2 R2 U2 L' B U 
4. 11.64 B2 L D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F' R2 F L2 U B R' F2 D' U' R B' 
5. (16.33) U2 R F2 D2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U L2 D F L2 D2 L'


----------



## Timona (Jun 26, 2022)

I was getting some 1:20 something solves on the road. Pretty good PB, I broke everything else (3,5,12,25,50) but it would be too crowded. I guess I average around 1:30 now.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-26 (solving from 2022-06-23 23:37:19 to 2022-06-26 19:09:55)
> avg of 100: *1:34.67*
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Edit: I keep forgetting to specify, it's Megaminx.


----------



## Timona (Jun 26, 2022)

my 5x5 is so inconsistent

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-26 (solving from 2022-06-26 20:14:05 to 2022-06-26 20:24:55)
avg of 5: 1:35.85

Time List:
1. (1:26.52) @2022-06-26 20:14:05 
2. 1:34.01 @2022-06-26 20:16:39 
3. (1:42.54) @2022-06-26 20:19:20 
4. 1:31.36 @2022-06-26 20:22:39 
5. 1:42.17 @2022-06-26 20:24:55


----------



## Timona (Jun 26, 2022)

Over this next month I'm gonna grind Megaminx and 5x5, *in case* I'm able to go for Lagos Open. Also I ordered a Qiyi MS and it's supposed to also come this month, so when it does come, I'll add 4x4 to my focus list. For 3x3, I'll just stop timing altogether.


----------



## Timona (Jun 27, 2022)

Let's see how much I can improve this week.



> *5x5*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27
> avg of 5: 1:39.13
> ...





> *Megaminx*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27 (solving from 2022-06-27 10:19:55 to 2022-06-27 10:30:12)
> avg of 5: 1:27.39
> ...


----------



## Timona (Jun 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> *I'm sure if I get a good 4x4 I will be instantly sub-50 but I don't have a good one yet.*



I mean, I wasn't wrong.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-27 (solving from 2022-06-27 15:13:34 to 2022-06-27 20:33:14)
> avg of 100: *46.67*
> 
> Time List:
> ...



New cube is Qiyi MS and it's lovely, for the fact that it's a budget magnetic cube. I basically broke all my PBs, even my ao200 is sub-50 lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 28, 2022)

You want an NR? Make your own comp and make it have only FMC just for you and a delegate who has no interest in FMC whatsoever, then just don't DNF and then you'll have an NR

Or: GRINDDDD
Or: Make @abunickabhi teach you MBLD and 5BLD and then make your own 5BLD and MBLD comp.


Simple, right?


----------



## Timona (Jun 28, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> You want an NR? Make your own comp and make it have only FMC just for you and a delegate who has no interest in FMC whatsoever, then just don't DNF and then you'll have an NR
> 
> Or: GRINDDDD
> Or: Make @abunickabhi teach you MBLD and 5BLD and then make your own 5BLD and MBLD comp.
> ...


Ill just grind instead of learning 5BLD.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 28, 2022)

same grinding is better than 1000000 algs
how does abhijeet's mind even fit that


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

aren't you moving to the uk
if you do the nr's will be a lot harder to get


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 29, 2022)

He'll still be a citizen of Nigeria.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> He'll still be a citizen of Nigeria.


unless he applies for uk citizenship


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 29, 2022)

You need 5 years of residence in the UK to become a citizen.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> You need 5 years of residence in the UK to become a citizen.


oh, didnt know that


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 29, 2022)

I didn't either until 2 minutes ago.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 29, 2022)

That's why the internet exists

I think

That's why Larry Page has such a big brain


Spoiler: Larry Page........



founded google


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> That's why the internet exists
> 
> I think
> 
> ...


That's why Tim-Berners Lee has such a big brain.



Spoiler: Tim-Berners Lee..........



founded the internet


----------



## Timona (Jun 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> aren't you moving to the uk
> if you do the nr's will be a lot harder to get


Theyll actually be easier since ill still be a Nigerian. Only thing is, I'll be more fortunate to attend more comps.


gsingh said:


> unless he applies for uk citizenship


which I will eventually do.


----------



## Timona (Jun 29, 2022)

lol

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-29
single: *37.04*

Time List:
555. 37.04[PLL skip lol] R2 D Fw' L' B Fw D' F2 D2 Fw Rw' Uw U' B U' B' Uw' D' U2 F2 R D' Uw2 L2 D' L D F' R' B U' F2 Rw2 Uw' D Rw2 Fw U D' Uw


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> Also, I really need to pick up Square-1



Do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Timona (Jun 29, 2022)

So I did splits for 4x4 and on average, everything before edge pairing takes around 20 secs, Edge pairing takes around 12 secs, while the rest of the solve, parity included takes around 14 secs. I'm currently working on bringing my edge pairing down to around 8 secs, and everything before edge pairing to around 15. 

For Megaminx , my current aim is to learn all of 4LLL before the end of this week. I currently know:
3/3 EO
*14*/16 CO
5/5 EP
*10*/15 CP

I'll learn the final 2 CO cases today (the two 5 corners twisted cases).I might not be able to learn anything tomorrow since I have an interview tomorrow, but I may have time after that, if I'm not tired. My main aim for the next month is just becoming more efficient in Star and F2L, and grinding towards sub 1:05. I'm gonna start learning full OLL and PLL when I'm sub-1.

Lagos Open is in a month and 20 days time. I wanna attend it and if I do attend it, I wanna get 4x4 NR (if Dada doesn't get it, which is highly unlikely ). Wish me luck.

I just typed this entire thing on my phone. Kill me pls.


----------



## Timona (Jun 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> So I did splits for 4x4 and on average, everything before edge pairing takes around 20 secs, Edge pairing takes around 12 secs, while the rest of the solve, parity included takes around 14 secs. I'm currently working on bringing my edge pairing down to around 8 secs, and everything before edge pairing to around 15.
> 
> For Megaminx , my current aim is to learn all of 4LLL before the end of this week. I currently know:
> 3/3 EO
> ...


Welp, it's settled. No Lagos Open for me. But its not gonna stop me from grinding. I wanna attend at least one comp before this year ends.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 1, 2022)

If you leave for the UK in July or early August you can maybe go some comps


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

The drive from Port-Harcourt to Lagos is like 17 hours tho.


----------



## Timona (Jul 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> The drive from Port-Harcourt to Lagos is like 17 hours tho.


Yeah, the flight from PH to Lagos is 45 mins. The issue isnt getting there, the issue is if ill still be around to even go there.


----------



## Timona (Jul 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> View attachment 19801
> If you leave for the UK in July or early August you can maybe go some comps


I don't know how close any of those places are to South Wales...


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

Drive to South Wales for all competitions:

Stevenage- 5:16 
Norwich- 5:30
Manchester- 4:37
Carlisle- 6:00
Lincoln- 3:34

Sign up for Lincoln if you can, it's the closest (most south)
(Also most of the times could be shorter because it is daytime in England rn and there is lots of traffic)


----------



## Timona (Jul 2, 2022)

PBs.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-02 (solving from 2022-07-01 20:16:21 to 2022-07-02 15:37:27)
avg of 5: *1:20.89*

Time List:
388. 1:21.16 @2022-07-01 20:16:21 
389. 1:22.44 @2022-07-01 20:18:42 
390. 1:19.07 @2022-07-02 10:02:31 
391. 1:26.06 @2022-07-02 10:04:46 
392. *1:13.08*[PB, almost sub-1:10] @2022-07-02 15:37:27

Have I learnt the 4LLL cases I wanted to learn? No. 
I'm too lazy.


----------



## Timona (Jul 2, 2022)

I haven't practiced these events in a while.



Spoiler: NOOT NOOT!






> *2x2*
> I got lucky
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-02
> ...





> *3x3*
> Need good cube
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-02
> ...





> *5x5*
> Need good cube
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-02 (solving from 2022-07-02 18:06:15 to 2022-07-02 18:16:27)
> ...





> *Skewb*
> I genuinely don't like Skewb.
> 
> 
> ...






I quit OH until I get a new cube.


----------



## Timona (Jul 3, 2022)

Megaminx.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-03 (solving from 2022-07-03 11:59:33 to 2022-07-03 12:09:23)
avg of 5: 1:26.78

Time List:
1. (1:18.91) @2022-07-03 11:59:33 
2. (1:32.90) @2022-07-03 12:01:56 
3. 1:30.04 @2022-07-03 12:04:27 
4. 1:22.79 @2022-07-03 12:06:58 
5. 1:27.50 @2022-07-03 12:09:23

Current splits are 30 secs F2L, 45 secs S2L and at most 15 secs LL. I wanna drop my F2L time to around 20 secs or less. I'm just gonna be watching a ton of example solves to improve my efficiency. 
I haven't finished learning 4LLL yet tho; the final cases I have to learn are the 5 corner cycles CPs. I've learnt 2 of them but the rest I cant learn them because I don't even know how to distinguish them. I need help...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> I haven't finished learning 4LLL yet tho; the final cases I have to learn are the 5 corner cycles CPs. I've learnt 2 of them but the rest I cant learn them because I don't even know how to distinguish them. I need help...


Those are called K-perms, I'm assuming you're talking about the non-matching cases because those ones are a pain. The algorithms themselves aren't bad but it takes a lot of practice to recognize quickly, something I'm not good at yet. But the image down below is very helpful and allowed me to learn them.


source

PS: It seems like we average the same on megaminx, make sure to learn all the EP's accept Q-perms.


----------



## Timona (Jul 4, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Lets do this and get NR in the upcoming comp



*Spoiler Alert: *They did not get NR in the upcoming comp.


----------



## Timona (Jul 4, 2022)

*Goals for July
2x2*: Learn full CLL. Just get in in your head you stupid idiot.
*3x3*: I've gotten to a point in 3x3 where I can't get better unless I get a new cube. In the meantime, I'll prolly just learn a ton of fancy algs.
*4x4*: Just grind for sub-40. I'm pretty happy where I am now tho.
*5x5*: Same thing as 3x3. Need good cube. Pretty sure I'll be sub-1:30-ish with a proper 5x5.
*Megaminx*: I haven't reached the new cube point yet, still gotta grind till 1:10. Finish learning 4LLL, and master it properly. I also need to work on AUFing instead of rotating to do certain algs, mostly the PLLs. It'll be pretty pog if I can reach sub-1:20 by August.
*3x3 OH: *wutsdis
*Skewb: *I stopped caring about Skewb a while ago, but it's starting to look appealing so I'm gonna continue grinding to get sub-6. The NR avg is 7.65 and with good practice it looks easily beatable. When I start avging around 6-7 secs I'll get a new Skewb, prolly the XMan Wingy.
*Square-1*: I need to really pick this up... If I do, i'm not gonna waste time buying a budget cube. I'll just straight up buy the MGC.

I'll try to get the MGC 5x5 first before I get a good 3x3 since I like 5x5 more than 3x3 (shocking!). One issue is, I don't wanna order something and then it isn't gonna arrive in time. So I might just leave all the new cube purchases for when we've moved. Moving plans are going great tho. Last week, we went for medicals to do a TB test to see if we're eligible and none of us have TB or have any history of TB, so we're Gucci. I'm just praying to God that the moving plans don't fall through and everything goes smoothly these coming months.

Happy 4th to you 'Muricans!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Spoiler Alert: *They did not get NR in the upcoming comp.


Yup too hard i guess


----------



## gsingh (Jul 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Megaminx*: I haven't reached the new cube point yet, still gotta grind till 1:10. Finish learning 4LLL, and master it properly. I also need to work on AUFing instead of rotating to do certain algs, mostly the PLLs. It'll be pretty pog if I can reach sub-1:20 by August.


you mean hungarian supernova, right?


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

Pretty cool considering I haven't done 3x3 in a while. Nice fullstep single too.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-05
avg of 5: 10.70

Time List:
4327. 10.43 L2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B R F D F U L' U' B U 
4328. 10.70 B R U' F' L2 U' D2 R B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 L' 
4329. 12.25 L D F' D2 B' F' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L' B2 R U' B2 L2 B 
4330. 10.97 F L D2 L U R' B F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' F' 
4331. 9.85 U B2 R' U R B2 D' F L2 B U2 B D2 R2 B L2 D2 B L' F'


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

Pog PB. Mostly luck.



LL was this OLL



so I tried to do the 3x3 alg but I missed and got this one, which I know.



PLL was a J-perm.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 5, 2022)

Yeah I got demolished in this race.


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

Pretty good solves from today.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-05 (solving from 2022-07-05 21:44:04 to 2022-07-05 22:22:36)
mean of 3: *1:13.90*

Time List:
439. 1:19.48 @2022-07-05 21:44:04 
440. 1:12.31[Speedy Star and F2L] @2022-07-05 22:20:25 
441. 1:09.91[PB2] @2022-07-05 22:22:36


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-05 (solving from 2022-07-05 21:26:18 to 2022-07-05 22:22:36)
avg of 5: *1:17.02*

Time List:
437. 1:19.27 @2022-07-05 21:26:18 
438. 1:25.79 @2022-07-05 21:30:34 
439. 1:19.48 @2022-07-05 21:44:04 
440. 1:12.31[Speedy Star and F2L] @2022-07-05 22:20:25 
441. 1:09.91[PB2] @2022-07-05 22:22:36


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-05 (solving from 2022-07-04 16:33:48 to 2022-07-05 22:22:36)
avg of 12: *1:19.25*

Time List:
430. 1:22.00 @2022-07-04 16:33:48 
431. 1:16.55 @2022-07-04 16:36:24 
432. 1:15.38 @2022-07-04 16:41:16 
433. 1:22.74 @2022-07-04 16:43:23 
434. 1:23.30 @2022-07-04 16:48:43 
435. 1:17.06 @2022-07-05 17:05:52 
436. 1:24.41 @2022-07-05 17:13:58 
437. 1:19.27 @2022-07-05 21:26:18 
438. 1:25.79 @2022-07-05 21:30:34 
439. 1:19.48 @2022-07-05 21:44:04 
440. 1:12.31[Speedy Star and F2L] @2022-07-05 22:20:25 
441. 1:09.91[PB2] @2022-07-05 22:22:36


----------



## Silky (Jul 5, 2022)

@Timona Peculiar thread title. A+


----------



## Timona (Jul 5, 2022)

Silky said:


> @Timona Peculiar thread title. A+


Do I change it lol, I just saw yours


----------



## Silky (Jul 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> Do I change it lol, I just saw yours


I don't mind. Rock it, champ! Maybe someone will mistake mine for yours and siphon off some views.. Thanks for checking mine out in the first place 
@Timona Any reason you took inspiration from my thread?


----------



## Timona (Jul 6, 2022)

Feels unbeatable...


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 6, 2022)

Timona said:


> Feels unbeatable...
> View attachment 19865


You literally started practicing it 2 weeks ago smh, come on just keep practicing and you'll demolish Dada dadadadadadadadadadadadadada


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 6, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> You literally started practicing it 2 weeks ago smh, come on just keep practicing and you'll demolish Dada dadadadadadadadadadadadadada


Exactly, you improved what, 40 seconds in 3 weeks? 

I improved 5 seconds in a month


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 6, 2022)

I could improve if I actively practiced.


----------



## Timona (Jul 6, 2022)

One tip I can put here is when you're learning the 4LLL CPs, develop your own recognition system for each of the cases. I did that and I instantly learnt the 4 H CPs. All tha's left now is the 2/4 K CPs. Also, PB.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-06 (solving from 2022-07-06 13:58:43 to 2022-07-06 14:07:59)
avg of 5: *1:16.85*

Time List:
446. 1:16.57 @2022-07-06 13:58:43
447. 1:16.21 @2022-07-06 14:00:55
448. 1:16.52 @2022-07-06 14:03:29
449. 1:17.47 @2022-07-06 14:05:47
450. 1:48.69 @2022-07-06 14:07:59

I'm not gonna practice Skewb, too boring and too weird an event.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Dude! If you get a good skewb and practice around 50 solves a week, you could get NR in a month! I went from 10 seconds with a Cubing Classroom Skewb to 5-6 with a wingy in like 3 weeks! (Now I use a GAN and I average 5-7 because I stopped practicing for a month


----------



## Timona (Jul 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Dude! If you get a good skewb and practice around 50 solves a week, you could get NR in a month! I went from 10 seconds with a Cubing Classroom Skewb to 5-6 with a wingy in like 3 weeks! (Now I use a GAN and I average 5-7 because I stopped practicing for a month


Okay then, but I average 9 secs now, what should i be working on, asides from getting a better Skewb?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

learning sarah's advanced?


----------



## Timona (Jul 6, 2022)

Interesting...
LS tricks for the 8 and 9

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-06
avg of 12: 11.71

Time List:
4352. 13.07 U' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D B2 D' B L' F R F2 U L2 B
4353. 8.03 R F2 L' U2 D L F U2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L
4354. 10.08 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R D R2 B F2 D R2 D2 B2
4355. 10.81 F R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' L B' F R F' D F2
4356. 12.84 B' R U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F R2 B2 U' L' R' D B U' B F2
4357. 13.85 D' B U B2 R2 D R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F' L B D B' R' F
4358. 13.89 F' R' D F' B' L U' F' D2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L' U'
4359. 12.01 F' U L2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 B2 U' B' L' B' L' R' D2
4360. 9.25 F2 R' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F' R U' R2 B U R D'
4361. 11.99 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L F' D R' B' D2 U' F2 D' R2
4362. 11.02 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D R U F U B L' D L' F D2
4363. 12.22 L B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L U L2 D' F D R U


----------



## Timona (Jul 7, 2022)

Some 8AM 5x5 solves.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-07 (solving from 2022-07-07 07:48:41 to 2022-07-07 07:59:18)
avg of 5: 1:36.06

Time List:
1. 1:35.44 @2022-07-07 07:48:41 
2. 1:38.61 @2022-07-07 07:51:12 
3. 1:34.13 @2022-07-07 07:53:32 
4. (1:48.86) @2022-07-07 07:55:52 
5. (1:25.97) @2022-07-07 07:59:18


----------



## Timona (Jul 7, 2022)

500 Megaminx solves, over the span of one month. Went from averaging around 3 mins to around 1:20. Mad stuff.



Spoiler: 500 Solves



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-07 (solving from 2022-06-06 16:50:04 to 2022-07-07 23:09:32)
avg of 500: 1:38.44

Time List:
1. (3:33.43) @2022-06-06 16:50:04
2. (3:16.63) @2022-06-06 17:14:22
3. (2:50.08) @2022-06-06 18:20:01
4. (3:16.40) @2022-06-06 18:25:50
5. (2:26.43) @2022-06-11 21:48:23
6. (2:48.09) @2022-06-12 04:47:49
7. (2:42.76) @2022-06-12 05:09:13
8. (2:16.91) @2022-06-12 05:26:38
9. 2:06.05 @2022-06-12 07:12:15
10. (2:13.12) @2022-06-12 07:16:02
11. (2:24.06) @2022-06-12 07:19:55
12. (2:15.42) @2022-06-12 07:24:08
13. (2:14.27) @2022-06-12 07:28:03
14. (2:28.65) @2022-06-12 23:07:31
15. (2:19.14) @2022-06-12 23:12:08
16. 2:11.51 @2022-06-12 23:16:14
17. (2:29.00) @2022-06-12 23:20:39
18. 2:09.59 @2022-06-12 23:25:55
19. (2:23.02) @2022-06-12 23:29:48
20. (2:16.84) @2022-06-13 22:48:40
21. 2:12.04 @2022-06-15 12:43:26
22. 1:56.22 @2022-06-15 12:48:21
23. 1:48.05 @2022-06-15 13:06:22
24. 1:51.37 @2022-06-15 13:22:22
25. 2:10.48 @2022-06-15 13:25:55
26. 1:50.30 @2022-06-15 13:35:09
27. 2:06.53 @2022-06-15 13:44:14
28. 2:08.39 @2022-06-15 13:52:18
29. 2:02.93 @2022-06-15 13:59:31
30. (2:17.46) @2022-06-15 17:16:47
31. 2:05.71 @2022-06-15 17:25:17
32. 2:05.55 @2022-06-15 17:28:52
33. 1:59.98 @2022-06-15 22:09:43
34. 2:11.03 @2022-06-15 22:26:20
35. 2:11.27 @2022-06-15 23:00:07
36. 2:09.13 @2022-06-15 23:25:47
37. 2:11.35 @2022-06-15 23:29:37
38. 2:08.04 @2022-06-15 23:34:06
39. (2:20.11) @2022-06-15 23:37:40
40. 2:10.12 @2022-06-16 00:11:18
41. 1:58.70 @2022-06-16 22:47:46
42. 2:06.24 @2022-06-16 23:06:54
43. 1:56.76 @2022-06-16 23:25:25
44. (2:37.63) @2022-06-17 04:30:06
45. (2:14.29) @2022-06-17 04:36:50
46. (2:20.68) @2022-06-17 04:46:04
47. 1:57.30 @2022-06-17 05:09:16
48. 2:07.24 @2022-06-17 05:13:16
49. 2:08.49 @2022-06-17 05:17:09
50. 1:53.59 @2022-06-17 11:47:19
51. 2:03.23 @2022-06-17 11:51:33
52. 1:51.67 @2022-06-17 13:05:23
53. 1:46.03 @2022-06-17 13:08:48
54. 2:05.24 @2022-06-17 13:12:11
55. 1:50.12 @2022-06-17 13:15:38
56. 1:55.30 @2022-06-17 13:18:49
57. 1:53.20 @2022-06-17 13:25:43
58. 1:55.30[Messed up the last face before LL] @2022-06-17 13:29:01
59. 1:54.70 @2022-06-17 13:32:57
60. 1:52.79 @2022-06-17 15:25:31
61. 1:46.27[E-perm] @2022-06-17 15:29:03
62. 1:56.20 @2022-06-17 15:33:09
63. 1:58.57 @2022-06-17 15:37:16
64. 1:57.29 @2022-06-17 15:40:54
65. 1:47.75 @2022-06-17 15:44:10
66. 1:58.94 @2022-06-17 16:24:08
67. 2:10.93 @2022-06-17 16:27:28
68. 1:35.70[J-Perm lol, let's go] @2022-06-17 16:30:31
69. 1:54.91 @2022-06-17 16:33:53
70. 1:43.55 @2022-06-17 16:37:10
71. 1:54.77 @2022-06-17 16:41:15
72. 1:41.66 @2022-06-17 16:57:55
73. 1:51.10 @2022-06-17 17:17:01
74. 1:52.31 @2022-06-17 17:20:23
75. 1:47.65 @2022-06-17 17:23:52
76. 1:53.35 @2022-06-17 17:28:17
77. 1:59.54 @2022-06-17 17:32:11
78. 2:00.49 @2022-06-17 17:50:01
79. 1:59.86 @2022-06-17 17:53:23
80. 1:53.48 @2022-06-17 17:57:50
81. 2:00.83 @2022-06-17 18:03:49
82. 1:58.31 @2022-06-17 18:29:50
83. 1:59.62 @2022-06-17 18:33:02
84. (2:12.40) @2022-06-17 19:14:06
85. 1:35.83 @2022-06-17 19:17:36
86. 1:45.66 @2022-06-17 19:28:13
87. 1:49.22 @2022-06-17 19:31:32
88. 1:44.73 @2022-06-17 19:34:31
89. 1:54.14 @2022-06-17 19:42:59
90. 1:45.11 @2022-06-17 20:37:44
91. 1:52.79 @2022-06-17 20:41:20
92. 1:47.98 @2022-06-17 20:44:54
93. 1:59.56 @2022-06-17 20:47:50
94. 1:45.64 @2022-06-17 20:51:26
95. 1:41.75 @2022-06-18 09:00:14
96. 1:55.06 @2022-06-18 09:03:41
97. 1:52.21 @2022-06-18 09:07:38
98. 1:50.41 @2022-06-18 09:10:55
99. 1:47.97 @2022-06-18 09:13:55
100. 2:04.64 @2022-06-18 09:18:32
101. 1:45.67 @2022-06-18 09:22:03
102. 1:42.93 @2022-06-18 09:29:02
103. 1:36.65 @2022-06-18 09:59:49
104. 1:58.32 @2022-06-18 10:03:16
105. 1:23.84[lol] @2022-06-18 10:33:52
106. 1:55.11 @2022-06-18 10:39:03
107. 2:00.37 @2022-06-18 10:42:27
108. 1:58.83 @2022-06-18 11:10:36
109. 1:53.73 @2022-06-18 11:13:33
110. 1:40.11 @2022-06-18 11:16:56
111. 1:30.91 @2022-06-18 11:19:50
112. 1:49.20 @2022-06-18 11:22:35
113. 1:39.29 @2022-06-18 11:35:55
114. 1:57.32 @2022-06-18 11:38:56
115. 1:50.49 @2022-06-18 11:49:31
116. 1:35.13 @2022-06-18 11:52:44
117. 1:44.90 @2022-06-18 12:00:38
118. 1:47.61 @2022-06-18 12:05:54
119. 1:39.07 @2022-06-18 12:09:08
120. 1:41.51 @2022-06-18 12:25:51
121. 1:48.67 @2022-06-18 12:29:44
122. 1:43.54 @2022-06-18 12:33:04
123. 1:40.70 @2022-06-18 12:36:10
124. 1:44.67 @2022-06-18 12:39:09
125. 1:59.30 @2022-06-18 13:20:15
126. 1:58.62 @2022-06-18 13:24:10
127. 1:34.32 @2022-06-18 13:30:03
128. 1:43.49 @2022-06-18 13:32:54
129. 1:36.01 @2022-06-18 13:35:52
130. 1:37.31 @2022-06-18 13:38:38
131. 1:36.00 @2022-06-18 13:55:19
132. 1:57.12 @2022-06-18 13:58:14
133. 1:49.08 @2022-06-18 14:09:37
134. 1:54.91[Probably the worst solve I've done.] @2022-06-18 14:12:35
135. 1:40.94 @2022-06-18 14:25:55
136. 1:29.12[E-perm] @2022-06-18 14:28:44
137. 1:41.61 @2022-06-18 14:31:36
138. 1:33.39 @2022-06-18 14:34:20
139. 1:49.21 @2022-06-18 14:40:06
140. 1:38.26 @2022-06-18 14:43:44
141. 1:56.58 @2022-06-18 14:46:37
142. 1:46.55 @2022-06-18 14:52:31
143. 1:42.39 @2022-06-18 15:00:32
144. 1:45.10 @2022-06-18 15:03:26
145. 1:54.19 @2022-06-18 15:09:29
146. 1:55.86 @2022-06-18 15:18:58
147. 1:44.72 @2022-06-18 16:03:44
148. 1:49.05 @2022-06-18 16:09:48
149. 1:43.11 @2022-06-18 16:19:55
150. 1:35.73 @2022-06-18 16:34:11
151. 1:46.06 @2022-06-18 16:36:44
152. (2:31.01[Bruh]) @2022-06-18 16:39:42
153. 1:25.33 @2022-06-18 16:48:28
154. 1:41.17 @2022-06-18 16:53:57
155. 1:46.77 @2022-06-18 17:01:17
156. 2:08.77 @2022-06-18 17:04:22
157. 1:33.77 @2022-06-19 08:31:40
158. 1:54.86 @2022-06-19 16:18:35
159. 1:52.52 @2022-06-19 16:21:48
160. 1:54.88 @2022-06-19 16:24:54
161. 1:37.44 @2022-06-19 16:28:20
162. 1:35.20 @2022-06-19 16:32:16
163. 2:02.88 @2022-06-19 16:44:51
164. 1:32.65 @2022-06-20 14:48:17
165. 1:31.86 @2022-06-20 14:50:58
166. (2:13.07) @2022-06-20 14:53:33
167. 1:51.32 @2022-06-20 14:57:15
168. 2:04.03 @2022-06-20 15:00:07
169. 1:47.42 @2022-06-20 15:42:51
170. 1:46.61 @2022-06-20 15:45:38
171. 1:35.51 @2022-06-20 15:48:48
172. 1:51.53 @2022-06-20 15:51:40
173. 1:49.81 @2022-06-20 15:55:49
174. 1:38.37 @2022-06-20 16:57:51
175. 1:40.46 @2022-06-20 17:08:01
176. 1:37.40 @2022-06-20 17:10:35
177. 1:55.14 @2022-06-20 23:20:31
178. 2:11.84 @2022-06-20 23:51:20
179. 1:39.81 @2022-06-21 16:17:58
180. 1:31.00 @2022-06-22 00:08:16
181. 1:46.80 @2022-06-22 00:30:52
182. 1:31.18 @2022-06-22 00:33:50
183. 1:39.00 @2022-06-22 00:39:38
184. 1:47.11 @2022-06-22 00:42:37
185. 1:51.35 @2022-06-22 00:45:22
186. 1:56.39 @2022-06-23 12:57:10
187. 1:39.69 @2022-06-23 13:00:14
188. 1:47.24 @2022-06-23 13:03:41
189. 1:36.78 @2022-06-23 13:06:50
190. 1:25.23 @2022-06-23 13:09:35
191. 1:44.93 @2022-06-23 13:11:56
192. 1:47.86 @2022-06-23 13:17:40
193. 1:37.71 @2022-06-23 13:20:47
194. 1:32.08 @2022-06-23 18:33:09
195. 1:53.29 @2022-06-23 18:39:11
196. 1:39.63 @2022-06-23 18:59:42
197. 1:49.54 @2022-06-23 20:08:17
198. 1:44.83 @2022-06-23 20:11:29
199. 1:37.83 @2022-06-23 20:14:47
200. 1:32.48 @2022-06-23 20:17:34
201. 1:40.50 @2022-06-23 20:20:17
202. 1:42.06 @2022-06-23 20:22:56
203. 1:26.77[Almost PB] @2022-06-23 20:51:45
204. 1:42.51 @2022-06-23 20:54:19
205. 1:44.72 @2022-06-23 21:04:01
206. 1:32.64 @2022-06-23 21:17:40
207. 1:35.87 @2022-06-23 21:24:14
208. 1:37.03 @2022-06-23 21:27:10
209. 1:50.63 @2022-06-23 21:33:07
210. 1:34.60[I did a VLS case and it worked lol] @2022-06-23 21:37:31
211. 1:38.11 @2022-06-23 21:40:34
212. 1:53.46 @2022-06-23 21:43:28
213. 1:44.46 @2022-06-23 21:50:33
214. 1:35.70 @2022-06-23 22:07:44
215. 1:42.52 @2022-06-23 22:11:14
216. 1:49.43 @2022-06-23 22:14:10
217. 1:52.71 @2022-06-23 22:17:11
218. 1:36.73 @2022-06-23 22:20:11
219. 1:41.65 @2022-06-23 22:22:49
220. 1:41.04 @2022-06-23 22:26:45
221. 1:40.62 @2022-06-23 22:32:16
222. 1:38.34 @2022-06-23 22:37:53
223. 1:42.26 @2022-06-23 23:37:19
224. 1:42.98 @2022-06-23 23:59:45
225. 1:34.39 @2022-06-24 00:02:36
226. 1:38.82 @2022-06-24 00:06:02
227. 1:42.47 @2022-06-24 00:09:39
228. 2:01.98 @2022-06-24 00:12:28
229. 1:31.11 @2022-06-24 00:21:49
230. 1:23.52[PB lol] @2022-06-24 00:24:15
231. 1:37.93 @2022-06-24 00:27:09
232. 1:35.23 @2022-06-24 00:33:28
233. 1:36.27 @2022-06-24 00:36:00
234. 1:33.02 @2022-06-24 11:46:49
235. 1:54.09 @2022-06-24 11:59:40
236. 1:36.71 @2022-06-25 00:14:10
237. 1:38.67 @2022-06-25 07:12:38
238. 1:38.62 @2022-06-25 07:15:27
239. 1:37.05 @2022-06-25 07:37:07
240. 1:34.61 @2022-06-25 07:39:46
241. 1:53.34 @2022-06-25 07:42:28
242. 1:55.84 @2022-06-25 07:53:01
243. 1:46.06 @2022-06-25 07:55:59
244. 1:44.78 @2022-06-25 07:58:51
245. 1:39.86 @2022-06-25 08:24:59
246. 1:38.86 @2022-06-25 08:28:30
247. 2:03.75 @2022-06-25 08:33:52
248. 1:51.69 @2022-06-25 08:37:07
249. 1:51.42 @2022-06-25 09:21:36
250. 1:31.24 @2022-06-25 09:31:23
251. 1:35.18 @2022-06-25 09:33:43
252. 1:39.74 @2022-06-25 09:36:13
253. 1:42.95 @2022-06-25 09:38:51
254. 1:37.47 @2022-06-25 09:41:29
255. 1:40.93 @2022-06-25 09:44:20
256. 1:46.24 @2022-06-25 09:55:24
257. 1:21.62 @2022-06-25 10:06:03
258. 1:24.75 @2022-06-25 10:08:27
259. 1:28.64 @2022-06-25 10:13:47
260. 1:33.99 @2022-06-25 10:16:20
261. 1:31.49 @2022-06-25 10:18:46
262. 1:51.92 @2022-06-25 17:52:37
263. 1:53.31 @2022-06-25 17:55:43
264. 1:43.48 @2022-06-25 17:58:42
265. 1:29.64 @2022-06-25 18:09:27
266. 1:41.38 @2022-06-25 18:12:20
267. (1:16.07[Pretty fast imo]) @2022-06-25 18:16:05
268. 1:30.07 @2022-06-25 18:20:24
269. 1:44.04 @2022-06-25 18:57:04
270. 1:37.71 @2022-06-25 19:00:51
271. 1:31.86 @2022-06-25 19:03:49
272. 1:28.62 @2022-06-25 20:00:53
273. 1:32.62 @2022-06-25 20:05:05
274. 1:42.18 @2022-06-25 20:08:13
275. 1:41.75 @2022-06-25 20:11:40
276. 1:44.49 @2022-06-25 20:14:50
277. 1:35.28 @2022-06-25 20:56:50
278. 1:26.83 @2022-06-26 12:00:51
279. 1:19.28[The entire 19 secs was spent on LL, finished F2L in 20, S2L at 59] @2022-06-26 12:07:23
280. 1:27.38 @2022-06-26 12:10:08
281. 1:20.91 @2022-06-26 12:12:37
282. 1:22.92 @2022-06-26 12:21:36
283. 1:56.70 @2022-06-26 12:35:04
284. 1:33.78 @2022-06-26 12:37:59
285. 1:34.21 @2022-06-26 12:44:52
286. 1:22.82 @2022-06-26 12:53:28
287. 1:25.30 @2022-06-26 13:04:51
288. 1:32.58 @2022-06-26 13:07:25
289. 1:23.32 @2022-06-26 13:12:46
290. 1:23.45 @2022-06-26 13:15:03
291. 1:24.59 @2022-06-26 13:17:27
292. 1:28.36 @2022-06-26 13:20:00
293. 1:24.48 @2022-06-26 13:22:35
294. 1:27.75 @2022-06-26 13:25:06
295. 1:21.95 @2022-06-26 14:32:17
296. 1:30.55 @2022-06-26 14:38:34
297. 1:35.56 @2022-06-26 14:41:09
298. 1:28.50 @2022-06-26 14:50:47
299. 1:36.18 @2022-06-26 14:53:21
300. 1:28.13 @2022-06-26 14:56:08
301. 1:27.72 @2022-06-26 14:58:38
302. 1:25.60 @2022-06-26 15:01:05
303. 1:29.44 @2022-06-26 15:06:56
304. 1:29.08 @2022-06-26 15:09:31
305. 1:28.63 @2022-06-26 15:12:52
306. 1:34.97 @2022-06-26 15:19:46
307. 1:33.80 @2022-06-26 15:27:17
308. 1:37.19 @2022-06-26 15:30:01
309. 1:26.72 @2022-06-26 15:35:04
310. 1:30.44 @2022-06-26 15:37:34
311. 1:23.39 @2022-06-26 15:44:21
312. 1:22.43 @2022-06-26 15:46:53
313. 1:46.18 @2022-06-26 15:49:49
314. 1:40.04 @2022-06-26 18:35:14
315. 1:38.94 @2022-06-26 18:38:11
316. 1:35.36 @2022-06-26 18:42:26
317. 1:31.70 @2022-06-26 18:50:57
318. 1:29.16 @2022-06-26 18:57:50
319. 1:33.93 @2022-06-26 19:01:09
320. (1:14.31[PB]) @2022-06-26 19:04:40
321. 1:34.71 @2022-06-26 19:07:28
322. 1:31.36 @2022-06-26 19:09:55
323. 1:30.54 @2022-06-26 20:45:13
324. 1:33.61 @2022-06-26 21:42:20
325. 1:37.39 @2022-06-26 21:44:45
326. 1:32.22 @2022-06-26 21:55:26
327. 1:40.63 @2022-06-27 09:15:12
328. 1:22.45 @2022-06-27 10:19:55
329. 1:25.43 @2022-06-27 10:22:18
330. 1:25.91 @2022-06-27 10:24:36
331. 1:31.03 @2022-06-27 10:27:20
332. 1:30.82 @2022-06-27 10:30:12
333. 1:21.03 @2022-06-27 11:22:34
334. 1:23.74 @2022-06-27 14:30:59
335. 1:28.15 @2022-06-27 14:37:51
336. 1:26.37 @2022-06-28 00:07:58
337. 1:32.31 @2022-06-28 00:45:39
338. 1:26.83 @2022-06-28 00:52:00
339. 1:28.38 @2022-06-28 00:56:28
340. 1:21.50 @2022-06-28 00:58:53
341. 1:49.73 @2022-06-28 01:01:44
342. 1:34.30 @2022-06-28 01:24:01
343. 1:28.29 @2022-06-28 10:13:17
344. 1:18.49 @2022-06-29 11:23:14
345. 1:35.73 @2022-06-29 12:07:34
346. 1:25.23 @2022-06-29 12:10:22
347. 1:34.61 @2022-06-29 12:13:04
348. 1:16.99 @2022-06-29 12:17:55
349. 1:36.74 @2022-06-29 12:26:15
350. 1:26.57 @2022-06-29 12:28:54
351. 1:31.62 @2022-06-29 12:39:15
352. 1:26.66 @2022-06-29 12:41:48
353. 1:25.39 @2022-06-29 12:44:26
354. 1:34.22 @2022-06-29 13:05:07
355. 1:17.27 @2022-06-29 13:07:44
356. 1:23.09 @2022-06-29 13:09:54
357. 1:29.58 @2022-06-29 13:34:31
358. 1:34.85 @2022-06-29 13:37:13
359. 1:26.15 @2022-06-29 13:42:06
360. 1:40.74 @2022-06-29 13:44:38
361. 1:32.85 @2022-06-29 13:48:41
362. 1:26.23 @2022-06-29 13:51:29
363. 1:28.19 @2022-06-29 13:56:49
364. 1:34.29 @2022-06-29 13:59:18
365. 1:31.70 @2022-06-29 15:53:29
366. 1:32.02 @2022-06-30 21:19:26
367. 1:35.27 @2022-06-30 21:52:39
368. 1:25.68 @2022-06-30 21:55:35
369. 1:29.06 @2022-06-30 21:58:09
370. 1:25.48 @2022-06-30 22:05:14
371. 1:28.22 @2022-07-01 08:24:37
372. 1:34.53 @2022-07-01 08:36:48
373. 1:25.69 @2022-07-01 09:11:43
374. 1:28.42 @2022-07-01 09:14:10
375. (1:15.84[Almost...]) @2022-07-01 09:16:39
376. 1:20.94 @2022-07-01 09:19:10
377. 1:33.52 @2022-07-01 19:56:35
378. 1:30.71 @2022-07-01 21:05:15
379. 1:34.13 @2022-07-01 21:07:37
380. 1:36.19 @2022-07-01 21:10:16
381. 1:17.94 @2022-07-01 21:12:39
382. 1:28.18 @2022-07-01 21:14:56
383. 1:31.07 @2022-07-02 08:46:15
384. 1:26.24 @2022-07-01 20:06:45
385. 1:30.64 @2022-07-01 20:09:16
386. 1:19.30 @2022-07-01 20:11:55
387. 1:22.80 @2022-07-01 20:14:06
388. 1:21.16 @2022-07-01 20:16:21
389. 1:22.44 @2022-07-01 20:18:42
390. 1:19.07 @2022-07-02 10:02:31
391. 1:26.06 @2022-07-02 10:04:46
392. (1:13.08[PB, almost sub-1:10]) @2022-07-02 15:37:27
393. 1:33.36 @2022-07-02 15:39:58
394. 1:19.59 @2022-07-02 16:30:16
395. 1:38.14 @2022-07-02 23:56:34
396. 1:39.43 @2022-07-02 23:59:14
397. 1:28.59 @2022-07-03 00:03:55
398. 1:27.88 @2022-07-03 00:20:45
399. 1:40.51 @2022-07-03 00:23:20
400. 1:35.08 @2022-07-03 00:39:41
401. 1:18.91 @2022-07-03 11:59:33
402. 1:32.90 @2022-07-03 12:01:56
403. 1:30.04 @2022-07-03 12:04:27
404. 1:22.79 @2022-07-03 12:06:58
405. 1:27.50 @2022-07-03 12:09:23
406. 1:21.30 @2022-07-03 12:55:18
407. 1:23.92 @2022-07-03 16:25:33
408. 1:25.71 @2022-07-03 16:27:57
409. 1:30.65 @2022-07-03 17:26:30
410. 1:16.85 @2022-07-03 20:50:01
411. 1:30.73 @2022-07-03 20:52:19
412. 1:29.23 @2022-07-03 20:54:54
413. 1:36.95 @2022-07-03 20:57:31
414. 1:20.13 @2022-07-03 21:11:17
415. 1:22.84 @2022-07-03 21:13:32
416. 1:26.10 @2022-07-03 21:16:02
417. 1:32.49 @2022-07-03 22:54:10
418. 1:27.08 @2022-07-03 22:59:20
419. (1:12.57[Slow solves help lmao]) @2022-07-04 00:59:31
420. 1:20.42 @2022-07-04 01:10:10
421. 1:27.70 @2022-07-04 01:37:03
422. 1:29.66 @2022-07-04 02:31:45
423. 1:24.36 @2022-07-04 02:34:24
424. 1:32.06 @2022-07-04 16:10:14
425. 1:27.29 @2022-07-04 16:13:03
426. 1:30.47 @2022-07-04 16:15:25
427. 1:25.24 @2022-07-04 16:22:08
428. 1:29.32 @2022-07-04 16:24:36
429. (1:13.09) @2022-07-04 16:27:13
430. 1:22.00 @2022-07-04 16:33:48
431. (1:16.55) @2022-07-04 16:36:24
432. (1:15.38) @2022-07-04 16:41:16
433. 1:22.74 @2022-07-04 16:43:23
434. 1:23.30 @2022-07-04 16:48:43
435. 1:17.06 @2022-07-05 17:05:52
436. 1:24.41 @2022-07-05 17:13:58
437. 1:19.27 @2022-07-05 21:26:18
438. 1:25.79 @2022-07-05 21:30:34
439. 1:19.48 @2022-07-05 21:44:04
440. (1:12.31[Speedy Star and F2L]) @2022-07-05 22:20:25
441. (1:09.91[PB2]) @2022-07-05 22:22:36
442. 1:20.78 @2022-07-06 10:30:43
443. 1:29.19 @2022-07-06 10:33:15
444. 1:18.11 @2022-07-06 12:20:34
445. 1:20.63 @2022-07-06 13:56:17
446. 1:16.57 @2022-07-06 13:58:43
447. (1:16.21) @2022-07-06 14:00:55
448. (1:16.52) @2022-07-06 14:03:29
449. 1:17.47 @2022-07-06 14:05:47
450. 1:48.69 @2022-07-06 14:07:59
451. 1:19.30 @2022-07-06 14:21:27
452. (1:16.34) @2022-07-06 19:40:21
453. 1:16.97 @2022-07-06 19:42:38
454. (1:11.95) @2022-07-06 19:44:49
455. 1:17.45 @2022-07-06 20:44:19
456. 1:21.88 @2022-07-06 20:47:55
457. 1:29.42 @2022-07-07 04:32:12
458. 1:23.08 @2022-07-07 04:42:21
459. 1:21.07 @2022-07-07 04:44:51
460. 1:25.08 @2022-07-07 04:47:08
461. (1:15.79) @2022-07-07 05:37:59
462. 1:31.35 @2022-07-07 05:43:48
463. 1:23.53 @2022-07-07 08:55:31
464. 1:18.53 @2022-07-07 08:57:54
465. 1:18.62 @2022-07-07 09:01:10
466. (1:12.80) @2022-07-07 10:42:09
467. 1:23.72 @2022-07-07 10:44:19
468. 1:41.95 @2022-07-07 14:01:31
469. 1:29.69 @2022-07-07 14:25:34
470. 1:19.78 @2022-07-07 14:27:49
471. (1:13.53) @2022-07-07 15:18:09
472. 1:25.41 @2022-07-07 15:20:16
473. 1:17.31 @2022-07-07 15:22:42
474. 1:17.42 @2022-07-07 15:31:57
475. 1:37.39 @2022-07-07 15:34:12
476. 1:36.89 @2022-07-07 15:45:39
477. 1:22.55 @2022-07-07 15:55:22
478. 1:21.52 @2022-07-07 15:58:53
479. 1:24.04 @2022-07-07 16:20:03
480. (1:16.51[OLL skip lol]) @2022-07-07 17:16:57
481. 1:23.28 @2022-07-07 17:20:57
482. 1:19.87 @2022-07-07 17:23:08
483. 1:25.33 @2022-07-07 17:25:32
484. 1:17.03 @2022-07-07 21:34:48
485. 1:31.12 @2022-07-07 21:42:38
486. 1:24.89 @2022-07-07 22:04:07
487. 1:20.91 @2022-07-07 22:06:37
488. (1:10.73) @2022-07-07 22:09:14
489. (1:16.45) @2022-07-07 22:11:34
490. 1:19.09 @2022-07-07 22:20:56
491. (1:16.25) @2022-07-07 22:25:49
492. (1:13.31) @2022-07-07 22:35:02
493. 1:21.29 @2022-07-07 22:37:36
494. 1:18.24 @2022-07-07 22:40:05
495. 1:24.85 @2022-07-07 22:44:54
496. 1:20.96 @2022-07-07 22:47:22
497. 1:23.81 @2022-07-07 23:02:55
498. (1:12.70) @2022-07-07 23:05:16
499. (1:16.12) @2022-07-07 23:07:23
500. (1:15.54) @2022-07-07 23:09:32



Now for the big stuff, sub-1.


----------



## Timona (Jul 8, 2022)

Megaminx PB.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-08
single: *1:05.08*

Time List:
12. 1:05.08 @2022-07-08 20:47:54


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> 500 Megaminx solves, over the span of one month. Went from averaging around 3 mins to around 1:20. Mad stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or "Beat Dada"


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 8, 2022)

As soon as I saw Dada the Super Mario theme just decided to play in my head lol.


----------



## Timona (Jul 9, 2022)

I finally finished learning Megaminx 4LLL.


----------



## Timona (Jul 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-10 (solving from 2022-07-10 08:09:14 to 2022-07-10 08:26:32)
avg of 5: 1:18.44

Time List:
1. (1:10.91) @2022-07-10 08:09:14 
2. 1:20.73 @2022-07-10 08:14:14 
3. 1:17.76 @2022-07-10 08:16:28 
4. 1:16.82 @2022-07-10 08:18:38 
5. (1:26.74) @2022-07-10 08:26:32

Currently averaging a little under 1:20. Current splits are ~30 secs Star and F2L, ~35 secs S2L and ~12 secs LL, 15 secs max. There's a lot of deadtime in between the steps so I have to work on Lookahead during F2L and S2L and recognition during LL. I might start learning some PLLs, but that's not my main priority rn. Main priority is improving F2L because 30 secs is a lot, damn. I'm gonna be working on F2L efficiency. And finally, I'll try and get a new Megaminx, a smaller one this time because I can't do U2' flick with my left hand since the puzzle gets in the way. Recommend some smaller Megaminxes cus I don't know any.


----------



## Timona (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm in shock.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11 (solving from 2022-07-11 19:33:23 to 2022-07-11 19:39:59)
avg of 5: *9.62*

Time List:
1. (9.05) D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B U2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 R' F' U' B2 L F L'  @2022-07-11 19:33:23
2. 9.57 R D' R2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U2 L B' L2 F2 U'  @2022-07-11 19:36:31
3. 9.65 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R U2 L' D F' U' R2 F' R'  @2022-07-11 19:38:27
4. (13.45) U D F' R2 L' U B D' L2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 B  @2022-07-11 19:39:01
5. 9.64 F' U F2 B2 U2 R U' F R U2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U B2 R2 @2022-07-11 19:39:59

I was going to do an a025 but as I got these solves I just stopped to reconstruct all of them lol. Most of them were weird in one way or the other.
1. Weird xcross, i dont know why i did that but I got a 9 so I'm not complaining.
2. This one isn't weird.
3. FreeFOP
4. This one is just bad.
5. I solved the cross on top, but it worked out.

~Edit~
One solve later and I get PB3 and ao12 PB. I'm on a roll, damn.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11
avg of 12: *10.73*

Time List:
4421. 12.34 B L' U R' B' U F L2 D' F R2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 B U2 B2 
4422. 11.95 R' B' R F2 D F D2 L U B2 D2 R2 F' B' R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 
4423. 9.48 R2 L2 U2 F' R2 U' D' F' L' R2 F2 R2 U D2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 D' 
4424. 12.09 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' B' R D2 F U' F R 
4425. 12.28 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R' B' L' U' B R B' R2 F 
4426. 9.05 D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B U2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 R' F' U' B2 L F L' 
4427. 9.57 R D' R2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U2 L B' L2 F2 U' 
4428. 9.65 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R U2 L' D F' U' R2 F' R' 
4429. 13.45 U D F' R2 L' U B D' L2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 B 
4430. 9.64 F' U F2 B2 U2 R U' F R U2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 U B2 R2 
4431. 7.89 R2 D U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F U2 L2 D F R B' D' 
4432. 11.22 R L2 F L U R F' U2 L' D L2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 U B2


----------



## Timona (Jul 12, 2022)

Weird solve lol



CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## Timona (Jul 14, 2022)

4x4

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-14
avg of 25: 46.90

Time List:
46.80, (52.57), 48.96, (40.60), 43.75, 46.45, 46.21, 44.26, 46.41, (40.63), (53.90), 43.49, 50.54, 46.73, 48.57, 46.13, 44.83, 47.04, 52.30, 48.25, 48.41, 47.99, 46.36, 49.20, 42.29


----------



## Timona (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm finally forcing myself to learn full CLL, without AUFs for now. Let's see how long until I give up.


----------



## Timona (Jul 14, 2022)

In other news,


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 14, 2022)

LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garf (Jul 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> In other news,
> 
> View attachment 19967


If you have discord, I will train you in the ways of the megaminx.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> In other news,
> 
> View attachment 19967


I thought you weren't going? 
anyway gj on getting into the comp
YOU BETTER BREAK SOME NRS (but no pressure)


----------



## gsingh (Jul 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> In other news,
> 
> View attachment 19967


NR Time?


----------



## Timona (Jul 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> NR Time?


Maybe. I can try for 4x4 tho, if Dada doesn't get a sub-45 avg then, which is highly unlikely. I'll just set some reasonable goals tho. I can try for 2x2 too, if I can finish learning and mastering CLL this month. 3x3, I just have to get *very lucky.*


----------



## Timona (Jul 15, 2022)

> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-15
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...



Asides from PLL and inspection, the entire solve was rotationless, fullstep too.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-15
single: 6.69

Time List:
4622. 6.69[wut] L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F' L2 B U2 F2 U' R' B2 D F2 U' F' L2 U2

x2 // inspection
U R' F R r' U r // xcross
U R' U R // 2nd pair
U' L U L2 U L U2 L' U L // 3rd & 4th pairs
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL

41STM / 6.69sec =6.13TPS


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 15, 2022)

Maybe you can get NR single for something? You'd need a bit of luck but singles can't be entirely taken out of the picture.


----------



## Timona (Jul 15, 2022)

*Lagos Open Goals

2x2*: Sub-2 single / sub-3 average (I can contest NR)
*3x3*: Sub-10 single / sub-12 average
*4x4*: Sub-40 single / sub-45 average (I can definitely contest NR)
*3x3 OH*: Sub-23 single / sub-27 average (Don't really care)
*5x5*: Sub-1:25 single / sub-1:35 average
*Megaminx*: Sub-58 single / Sub-1:10 average

Megaminx seems a bit ambitious, but I have a Yuhu coming before the comp so I'm confident in dropping my times when it comes.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> but I have a Yuhu coming before the comp so I'm confident in dropping my times when it comes.



Nice! Dropped my average by 20-30 seconds the day I got the YuHu, I doubt it's going to give you that much of a drop since you're way better than me already but you will see better results quickly for sure.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> Maybe. I can try for 4x4 tho, if Dada doesn't get a sub-45 avg then, which is highly unlikely. I'll just set some reasonable goals tho. I can try for 2x2 too, if I can finish learning and mastering CLL this month. 3x3, I just have to get *very lucky.*


Try 2x2, it will be the easiest. I can help you if you want.


----------



## Timona (Jul 17, 2022)

Now to start the cleaning process. But il do that when I'm back from church. Why did I do this


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> Now to start the cleaning process. But il do that when I'm back from church. Why did I do this
> View attachment 19989


Why you take apart your 5x5 
4x4 is hard enough
I'm always wondering what happened to Kevin Hays' 7x7 after it popped during potential WR single though


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Lagos Open Goals
> 
> 2x2*: Sub-2 single / sub-3 average (I can contest NR)
> *3x3*: Sub-10 single / sub-12 average
> ...


Hope you can beat Dadadadadadadadadadadadadada


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 17, 2022)

When @DynaXT pointed it out and I saw @Imsoosm 's message, Dada the Super Mario theme was legit actually ringing in my head for a few minutes.


----------



## Timona (Jul 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> Now to start the cleaning process. But il do that when I'm back from church. Why did I do this
> View attachment 19989


I finally finished cleaning and assembling the 5x5. Did it make me faster? Nah, but it made it usable for now, until I get a better one.
I've paused my Megaminx grind for now, until the Yuhu comes.

Now for my CLL progression. I currently know
- 4/4 H
- 6/6 Pi
- 4/6 T
- 1/6 L (F R' F' R U R U' R')
- 3/6 U
- 6/6 Sune with scuffed recognition
- 1/6 AS (Regular anti-Sune alg)

Which sums up to 25/42. I still have a long way to go.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> When @DynaXT pointed it out and I saw @Imsoosm 's message, Dada the Super Mario theme was legit actually ringing in my head for a few minutes.


You have just ruined the next hour of my life,

thank you
Dada dada da dadadadada


----------



## Timona (Jul 18, 2022)

Really shocked myself with this one.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-18
avg of 5: 43.08

Time List:
1. (45.29) D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 B2 D L' U B' F2 L B D' B' Uw2 Fw2 B Rw2 R Fw2 L R2 B L D2 Uw' B2 U' Fw2 L' U Rw' Fw Uw2 F2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 
2. 42.74 F' B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 D F' U2 R F' U' L' B U2 Uw2 F' U Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 B' Rw2 L2 D F Rw Fw2 B D2 Rw' B Uw Fw' F' Uw2 F L2 R 
3. 42.07 R2 U' F2 D L2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 D L' F' D' L2 B2 U2 F' D U Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 D L2 R2 D' L' Uw2 L2 Uw2 U' Fw' Rw2 Fw' L' Fw2 F2 U2 F Uw' B Rw' F2 D 
4. 44.42 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F' U F D' B' R U2 L D2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 F L' Fw2 L' Fw2 B' Rw2 L' R' Uw' L' R2 Uw2 D2 Fw Uw L' Fw Rw U F' Rw2 
5. (39.56) D' F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B F' U' B R' D2 B' R2 D R Rw2 Uw2 F U2 L Uw2 R' U2 F L Fw2 F Uw B2 Rw2 Fw2 D F2 U Fw' Uw B2 Rw2 Fw F L'


----------



## Timona (Jul 20, 2022)

So I had a really nice 4x4 session today. The 35.04 is my new PB single, quite lucky with a PLL skip.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...





Spoiler: Mo3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
mean of 3: *40.54*

Time List:
19. 35.04[Mad] D' U2 R U2 L2 F2 R U2 R B2 U2 F2 B' R2 B U' B R' U2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 B' R' Fw2 B' F2 L' Fw2 B R Uw B U B2 F2 Uw' Rw' U Fw2 Rw B2 Rw' Uw2
20. 46.81 B R' B2 U2 F' D' F R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U D' R2 B2 L2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 B' U' Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 D U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U' R Fw Rw' D2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw
21. 39.76 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 B' D' B' D2 Fw2 L U2 Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 F R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Uw' L2 F2 D2 F' Fw' Rw D' Fw F' Rw F2 R





Spoiler: Ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
avg of 5: *39.23*

Time List:
18. 41.69 F2 R' F2 B D' F R' D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 L' B' U' Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 B2 R' D L Uw2 Fw2 D2 R D Fw' B2 D2 F U' F Uw' Fw2 R' B Uw Rw D'
19. 35.04[Mad] D' U2 R U2 L2 F2 R U2 R B2 U2 F2 B' R2 B U' B R' U2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 B' R' Fw2 B' F2 L' Fw2 B R Uw B U B2 F2 Uw' Rw' U Fw2 Rw B2 Rw' Uw2
20. 46.81 B R' B2 U2 F' D' F R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U D' R2 B2 L2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 B' U' Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 D U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U' R Fw Rw' D2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw
21. 39.76 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 B' D' B' D2 Fw2 L U2 Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 F R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Uw' L2 F2 D2 F' Fw' Rw D' Fw F' Rw F2 R
22. 36.25 L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R B' F R U2 L B D Fw2 R F2 R D' Fw2 D Fw2 R D B2 Rw2 U' Fw' U L B2 L2 Uw Fw F' U' Rw R' D'





Spoiler: Ao12



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20
avg of 12: *43.19*

Time List:
15. 38.33[........] F' R' F' D2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 L' U2 B R' U B D Uw2 F L2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 D F U2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 L2 B D' U' Uw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 B2 Uw'
16. 41.73 D U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U R B F2 R' D2 L' R D2 F Fw2 L U Fw2 D2 R D2 Fw2 D Rw2 D L' Fw B L' R2 B' Uw' Rw' Uw2 B' D' Fw' Uw'
17. 50.88 L2 F U2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 D' L' B' U' B' R' U2 Fw2 R2 D' F2 B' Uw2 L2 U2 Fw2 D' L2 Fw2 Rw B U2 Rw L Uw2 L U' Fw' Uw Fw' L'
18. 41.69 F2 R' F2 B D' F R' D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 L' B' U' Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 B2 R' D L Uw2 Fw2 D2 R D Fw' B2 D2 F U' F Uw' Fw2 R' B Uw Rw D'
19. 35.04[Mad] D' U2 R U2 L2 F2 R U2 R B2 U2 F2 B' R2 B U' B R' U2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 B' R' Fw2 B' F2 L' Fw2 B R Uw B U B2 F2 Uw' Rw' U Fw2 Rw B2 Rw' Uw2
20. 46.81 B R' B2 U2 F' D' F R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U D' R2 B2 L2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 B' U' Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 D U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U' R Fw Rw' D2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw
21. 39.76 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 B' D' B' D2 Fw2 L U2 Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 F R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Uw' L2 F2 D2 F' Fw' Rw D' Fw F' Rw F2 R
22. 36.25 L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R B' F R U2 L B D Fw2 R F2 R D' Fw2 D Fw2 R D B2 Rw2 U' Fw' U L B2 L2 Uw Fw F' U' Rw R' D'
23. 46.56 U2 B' L' B2 U B' R L F L' B2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L' B2 R2 Uw2 B Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 R' F U2 Rw2 U2 L R2 Uw' L B U2 Rw' B Uw' D2 Rw Uw' F' D2
24. 49.34 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R F D F2 L U' B' L' D2 Rw2 F2 D Fw2 L' U' D2 Fw2 R' D R2 Fw' R2 Uw2 R F2 D Uw' Fw' F' Uw2 L Uw Fw2
25. 44.84 D2 B U F D2 R2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 D Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L F2 D2 Rw2 D R U2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw' U Rw2 R' Fw R' B D B' Rw Uw2 Rw' U
26. 46.62 D2 L' U2 B D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' D' B2 R U' L' F' U2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 D Rw2 B' D B D' Rw2 B U Rw' F' D Rw U' Fw2 Uw Rw' R Uw2 R U2



It's quite funny how my ao5 PB is lower than my mo3. I'm still not sub-45 tho...


----------



## Timona (Jul 21, 2022)

Really good 2x2 ao100 session. I managed to break my ao12 PB from 3.580 to 3.529.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-21
> solves/total: 99/100
> 
> single
> ...



I guess I'm currently averaging around 4.2-ish. I still have a lot of CLLs left to learn, not to even mention AUF recognition.


----------



## Timona (Jul 22, 2022)

sub-45

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-22 (solving from 2022-07-22 14:22:54 to 2022-07-22 14:40:14)
avg of 12: 44.98

Time List:
1. 46.89 R2 D B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 L' D' F' U' B F2 D2 B2 F' L2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 R' D Fw2 F2 U L Fw2 Uw2 Fw B' U' F' B Uw Fw' R2 Uw B2 Uw' D' @2022-07-22 14:22:54 
2. 42.87 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 U' F' R U2 B2 F R' U' R' Fw2 U' Rw2 L2 F' Uw2 U' F2 D Rw2 R2 L' B' Rw' L' B R2 Fw Uw' L Uw' Rw B F' Rw @2022-07-22 14:24:06 
3. (37.46) D' U2 L F2 L B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R D' R' U2 F' D2 R F2 D Uw2 Rw2 F U Fw2 F2 D' F' Uw2 L2 D Rw D F2 L R U' Fw' Uw' F2 Rw D' U2 F' @2022-07-22 14:25:13 
4. (48.83) U L F2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U F' U' B2 R U' R B F2 Fw2 Uw2 D' R U B2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 D R' B2 Fw' F' L' U Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 F2 @2022-07-22 14:26:16 
5. 47.05 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 D U2 R2 F L B' D2 U' F R D L R Uw2 Rw2 B2 R' B2 D' L Fw2 D' L Uw2 R Fw' D' Fw2 B2 U R2 Rw' F' Uw R F2 B2 L' @2022-07-22 14:27:29 
6. 44.40 D L2 D R' D' F' U2 B' U B2 D' B2 U F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F2 Fw2 L B D2 Fw2 F Rw2 Uw2 L' F' D2 Uw Rw2 Uw' D' F2 L *Fw2 Fw* Uw B' D2 Fw' F R @2022-07-22 14:32:14 
7. 47.77 L2 D R B' U2 L F R' U' F' U2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 B' L2 F Uw2 B2 R Uw2 R2 F B2 R Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw Rw2 D' L Rw Uw B2 Uw F' D' Fw2 B @2022-07-22 14:33:23 
8. 43.31 D B' L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 U L2 R' F2 U' R B2 U B D2 Uw2 B' D2 Rw2 F' R2 L B' F' Uw2 B' L U2 Uw F' D B' Fw L2 D B Rw' Uw Fw @2022-07-22 14:35:07 
9. 47.29 U2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 B' U' F' D' B F2 R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B U F' Rw2 Fw2 U2 B' U2 B' D' Rw' L' Uw2 F Rw' F2 D' Fw Uw B' L D Rw' @2022-07-22 14:36:21 
10. 42.23 D' L2 U' L2 B2 R F L' D R2 F U2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F' Rw2 B' D' R2 L2 Fw2 U' B Uw2 D2 U F2 Rw B2 R L D L2 Uw Rw' Uw L D' R2 U @2022-07-22 14:37:34 
11. 43.60 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L B' D2 L' F' L F' U' F2 Uw2 Fw2 U' B Rw2 F Uw2 D U' F' B' L2 Rw U R2 F B2 Uw Rw' U' L' Fw R' Fw2 L @2022-07-22 14:39:02 
12. 44.34 B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 L2 R U' L2 D2 F' U B' R' F2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 B Uw2 U' R2 Uw2 Rw2 U B R2 U2 Fw2 Rw' R B L F2 Uw Fw' D F2 Rw' U' B' R @2022-07-22 14:40:14

Also, I think there's something wrong with my csTimer, scramble 6, I don't think Fw should come after Fw2


----------



## Timona (Jul 23, 2022)

So I decided I was going to learn standalone algs for the 22 (21?) Parity+PLL cases on 4x4. I currently average around 45 seconds know so I don't so why not, only thing stopping me is the dedication to actually go through with it. I have handpicked the algs I wanna learn from this page on the wiki and compiled them into this doc so I can easily access them. I picked algs than didn't need weird fingertricks and I made sure to not pick algorithms that used inner slice moves (r2 and l2 are exempted but not as common), so most of the algs are wide moves and/or outer layer -gen.

Why am I doing this? Surely, there's nothing wrong with doing PLL from a correct angle to get the Opp Swap Parity but I just want to learn these algs so I can shave off a couple of moves from my solves. At most I would be able to shave off 2-3 seconds so in the long run, it might not even be worth it.

If you're wondering what algs I have selected, I compiled them into this doc.


----------



## Timona (Jul 23, 2022)

Megaminx is a bit shaky rn, considering I done a solve for a long time. Unsurprisingly, I've forgotten some algs, since I literally just learnt them, so I still have some algs to re-learn.
Man, I can't wait for my Yuhu to come

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-23 (solving from 2022-07-23 22:26:02 to 2022-07-23 22:36:58)
avg of 5: 1:24.24

Time List:
1. 1:26.68 @2022-07-23 22:26:02 
2. 1:22.54 @2022-07-23 22:28:28 
3. (1:14.56) @2022-07-23 22:30:48 
4. 1:23.49 @2022-07-23 22:34:00 
5. (1:30.76) @2022-07-23 22:36:58


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 23, 2022)

What megaminx do you use right now?


----------



## Timona (Jul 23, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> What megaminx do you use right now?


Just a budget Qiyi Qiheng Megaminx.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Just a budget Qiyi Qiheng Megaminx.


A see a YuHu in your future. Also, when you going to England?


----------



## Timona (Jul 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> A see a YuHu in your future. Also, when you going to England?


Should be around Aug/Sept.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Should be around Aug/Sept.


After Lagos Open, right?


----------



## Timona (Jul 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> After Lagos Open, right?


Yeah. I don't even think I might be able to go for Lagos Open since I have driving lessons for a month and since my dad paid for the lessons, way more than I paid for comp registration, he's not gonna let me go. The comp date creeps into the driving lessons so yeah, I can't go.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 24, 2022)

Where will you move in England?


----------



## Timona (Jul 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Where will you move in England?


South Wales, not exactly England


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> South Wales, not exactly England


Okay. There should be lots of comps there so you will get to compete.



EDIT: The Gloucestershire comp (Aug 27-28) is 1hr 20min from South Wales....


REGISTRATION OPENS IN 2 DAYS BRO HURRY UK COMPS FILL UP FAZZT.


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> South Wales, not exactly England


Ohh you're moving, nicee. I've been to South Wales, the mountains are beautiful. You should visit Snowdon and Cardiff, which you probably know anyway lol. Good luck I guess!


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Okay. There should be lots of comps there so you will get to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow it has to be at the end of August, literally the only week I'm not home.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> South Wales, not exactly England


Going to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?


----------



## Timona (Jul 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Going to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?


Surely that's not a real place


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Surely that's not a real place


It is, though the official name is much shorter. They lengthened it to attract tourists, I believe.


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 24, 2022)

Yeah, the official name is only Llanfairpwllgwyngyll


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 24, 2022)

What about Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu in New Zealand? (my home country yey)


----------



## gsingh (Jul 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Yeah. I don't even think I might be able to go for Lagos Open since I have driving lessons for a month and since my dad paid for the lessons, way more than I paid for comp registration, he's not gonna let me go. The comp date creeps into the driving lessons so yeah, I can't go.


surely he'll let you skip a day of lessons for your comp?


----------



## Timona (Jul 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> surely he'll let you skip a day of lessons for your comp?


Let me do a quick analysis of why he won't let me go.

Local Currency is Naira, represented by #, 1USD=425NGN

Competition Registration - #2500
Driving Lessons - #25,000
Round Trip by myself (PH to Lagos and back to PH) - #123,670
Round Trip incl. Mum and Sis - #349,345
Hotel Accommodation - #60,000

If I go alone, the total is gonna be $431.66. If I go with my mum and my sister, total is gonna be $962. If you didn't notice, I'm in a third-world country and that is a s__t ton of money.
The amount I spent for registration is nothing in comparison to the least costliest thing there, which is driving.

*I haven't even included feeding.

If he lets me go, it's gonna be a s__t ton of money that he's gonna spend, and no man in their right mind would spend that much just to have my name on the WCA database.

TBH, it's better if I attend competitions outside the country because the transport situation will definitely be better.


----------



## Timona (Jul 25, 2022)

While I'm waiting for my Yuhu to come, instead of not doing any solves at all, I'm gonna be grinding Megaminx. I've already forgotten some OLLs, which is really bad, so I'm gonna learn them back. I might even start learning some Megaminx PLLs, particularly EPLLs. I'll also go through a list of Megaminx OLLs, that carry over from 3x3, which means there should be 57 of them. I already know some of them, it's just about finding the rest of them so I can easily recognise them. I currently average around 1:20 and I want to be sub-1:20 consistently.

For 4x4, I've started learning the Parity PLLs, still haven't mastered them yet.


----------



## Garf (Jul 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> While I'm waiting for my Yuhu to come, instead of not doing any solves at all, I'm gonna be grinding Megaminx. I've already forgotten some OLLs, which is really bad, so I'm gonna learn them back. I might even start learning some Megaminx PLLs, particularly EPLLs. I'll also go through a list of Megaminx OLLs, that carry over from 3x3, which means there should be 57 of them. I already know some of them, it's just about finding the rest of them so I can easily recognise them. I currently average around 1:20 and I want to be sub-1:20 consistently.
> 
> For 4x4, I've started learning the Parity PLLs, still haven't mastered them yet.


Uh... some algorithms that you know might not work, because of the R2/R2' rule.


----------



## Timona (Jul 25, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Uh... some algorithms that you know might not work, because of the R2/R2' rule.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. SpeedcubeDB might have alt algs


----------



## Timona (Jul 25, 2022)

2-3-4 Relay ao5, just for fun. 57.39 is PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
avg of 5: 1:04.68

Time List:
1:04.01, 1:06.31, (1:08.99), (*57.39*), 1:03.72


----------



## Timona (Jul 25, 2022)

Got this in Let's Cube with @Imsoosm

7.29

R' F D' L D L' U2 B' D F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 F2

z2 y' x // inspection
D R' U x' // cross
R' U R U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U R U R' U' *F U' F' * // 2nd pair
R' F R F' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' U // OLL

48STM / 7.29sec =6.58TPS


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> z2 y' x // inspection


_Inefficient inspection _


----------



## Timona (Jul 25, 2022)

I've re-learnt the OCLLs I forgot. Now to begin relearning the H-perms. Lockups and corner twists are more frequent on the Megaminx. Still a decent average tho

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25 (solving from 2022-07-25 23:03:27 to 2022-07-25 23:15:21)
avg of 5: 1:20.59

Time List:
1. 1:17.80 @2022-07-25 23:03:27 
2. (1:12.15) @2022-07-25 23:08:16 
3. (DNF(1:22.56)) @2022-07-25 23:10:22 (I did the wrong K-perm)
4. 1:28.88 @2022-07-25 23:12:55 
5. 1:15.10 @2022-07-25 23:15:21


----------



## Timona (Jul 26, 2022)

Really good average.


----------



## Timona (Jul 27, 2022)

My laptop got taken so that means I'm stuck with csTimer on my tablet, which means I can't do as many solves. At least my cubes weren't taken this time, so i can still slow solve Megaminx and 4x4.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-27
avg of 12: 45.82

Time List:
1. 45.47 F2 L' D2 B R2 F L2 F2 D2 F D2 F' R2 U F2 L' D R2 B Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 D F2 U F U' L2 Rw' R' F2 R' F' Fw D Rw' Fw' Uw' L U L 
2. 43.66 U F2 D2 L2 B' D' F2 R F' R' U2 R U2 R B2 R' F2 B2 R L Rw2 Fw2 R' U2 L' Fw2 L' B2 F Uw2 L' R2 Uw R' B2 F' U' Fw' Uw2 Rw' L Uw2 L2 Fw' Rw' 
3. 45.22 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 U B D' L2 D L F D' Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 R U2 Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 L2 Fw Rw2 L U' D' Fw Uw B' Rw' L2 D Rw' D 
4. 45.52 B U R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D U F2 L B L' R' F' D' B' F' Uw2 Fw2 F U2 B2 Uw2 B' R' Uw2 R D2 L' Uw U' F2 L2 B' Uw Fw2 Rw U2 B Uw2 D' F2 
5. (37.74) L F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 D R B2 R D' R D L2 Rw2 F' D' B L2 F' Rw2 U Fw2 D U2 F' Rw R' U Rw L Uw' Rw D' L2 Uw R2 Fw2 L' 
6. (50.47) F2 R' D2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B' L2 U' L2 B' L' Uw2 Rw2 D' F Rw2 F' B' U' L2 F' R2 D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D' L Uw Rw2 Fw' D' F' Uw' L2 B 
7. 49.05 F R' U' D F2 U2 R L2 F' U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 D' Uw2 R B2 Rw2 U Fw2 R D' L2 U Fw2 U' B Rw2 Fw D' U B L Uw' F Rw' Uw' R2 Uw' F2 
8. 48.01 F' B2 D2 B' R' U D2 R' B' D B2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 B2 Uw2 R B' Rw2 D2 Fw2 F Rw2 L B2 F R' B Uw Rw2 Uw' F R' Rw Uw' Rw' U D2 B2 Rw R' 
9. 42.34 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D U' B R B2 L U' B2 F2 L' U' R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' R Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 L' Uw2 F' R2 D' B Uw U' D' F' Fw' Uw Fw' R2 L' D Rw' 
10. 44.96 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R' D' R2 U' L U R2 F' L' Rw2 F U Rw2 F D B Rw2 U F Rw2 F R2 Rw F2 L2 D Rw' Fw R' L' Fw R Uw L' F2 
11. 44.09 B2 U R2 U R B R2 U F' D B2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U' Uw2 Rw2 L' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 L U R Uw2 R U' F' L' Fw R2 U Rw' Fw' Uw' F Rw' L2 R2 
12. 49.89 U B' R2 D' B' U2 R2 F L' U2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U F2 B2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 L2 Uw2 D2 F' Rw2 U B F' D R B U2 Rw B2 L Uw' F Rw R2 F Uw'


----------



## Timona (Jul 27, 2022)

Really good start, kinda fell off at the end.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-27
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 38.28
worst: 55.57

mean of 3
current: 49.59 (σ = 2.12)
best: 41.78 (σ = 3.07)

avg of 5
current: 49.10 (σ = 1.28)
best: 43.19 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 12
current: 46.58 (σ = 3.12)
best: 44.48 (σ = 2.01)

avg of 25
current: 45.49 (σ = 3.10)
best: 45.49 (σ = 3.10)

Average: 45.49 (σ = 3.10)
Mean: 45.62

Time List:
1. 39.28 L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F L U2 L U B2 U2 R' B' L' R2 Fw2 L D L' Uw2 Fw2 U L' D' F2 R F2 Fw D L2 U2 L Fw2 Rw' Uw' L2 Fw' D2 F2 Uw 
2. 50.46 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 B U L' B D R' F U' F Rw2 F L2 Uw2 U Rw2 L2 Fw2 B2 D Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' U' F2 D Rw Uw' R2 Fw U2 L' R' Fw 
3. 41.30 D2 R' L F2 L F R F B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 D F2 L' Fw2 U' L' D' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L F2 D L' Uw2 U2 Fw' D B2 Rw2 D' B Uw' Rw' R Fw' L2 Fw' 
4. 42.30 U2 F' D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L' U' L R2 U2 L2 R' Rw2 Fw2 D2 F' U D Fw2 B2 F Rw2 F' D F' Rw' B U' L2 F Rw' Uw' Fw' R2 F2 B2 D2 Fw 
5. 47.93 F U' D2 R' F2 L' F U' B R F2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 Rw2 B D' Rw2 L2 F Rw2 U' B2 D2 Rw F' R' U2 L Fw' B Rw' U Fw' Uw' D' L' 
6. 45.62 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 R' D F R' U' L2 D' L2 B' L Rw2 U' Rw2 F' U' F L2 Uw2 U B2 R2 Fw2 Rw D' R L B' Uw' Fw2 F' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' 
7. 44.80 B L' U2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U L' B D' U F2 R2 F2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L2 B L2 Fw2 U' Rw L' U' R2 L2 Fw R' Uw F D Rw F' L' 
8. 45.74 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L R' U F D B' R' U' L2 F2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' D' U2 Fw2 B Uw2 U' Rw' D B2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 Rw R2 Uw' B' D2 
9. 43.39 F U2 R2 F' R U' D B2 R D2 R L2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 F' U' Rw2 Fw2 B2 F' R' Fw2 L' F' Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 B' Uw' B U2 B2 Rw Fw Uw' Fw F' R2 D 
10. 43.74 U2 D R D2 L2 U F' B R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 Rw2 D F2 Uw2 U' F D F2 Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 R Uw2 U' B' U' Rw Uw' Fw2 B Uw' Rw2 F' R 
11. 40.74 L' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 L' F R2 B' F2 R' B D Uw2 B2 L' B U2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B R' D2 L2 B' Uw L2 U Rw2 U Rw D2 Fw' B' Uw Fw B2 U 
12. 55.57 D2 B L' U2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R B2 L2 U2 R' B' R' D' R' D F U' Fw2 L Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 L2 F U2 B2 Uw2 U2 L Uw F D' Rw2 R' F2 Fw L2 Uw' B' U2 L2 Uw2 
13. 43.51 B R U' L D' R' F' B D' F' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 R' F' Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 L2 U2 L' D2 B' Uw' B' F2 R2 F Fw Uw Fw U' R2 F2 L 
14. 46.46 U R' U F U' L F U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F Uw2 Rw2 L' B L Fw2 Rw2 R Uw2 F L2 Fw2 B' D' L' Uw' L2 F2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw D2 Fw' 
15. 43.29 B' U2 D L F' U2 B U' F' U2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 L2 U' Fw2 L2 Uw2 D' B' D' B2 D' Rw2 U2 Fw2 B D R' F' Rw F2 Rw Fw' Uw' B' Rw2 F' Uw Rw Fw 
16. 48.82 D F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U L' D B' L2 D R' F D' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R L' B' Uw2 Fw2 R B' Rw2 B2 U2 R Uw B2 U' B R' Rw' F' Rw2 U' D Rw' Uw2 
17. 42.52 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U L D F2 U' F D2 U' L' F D2 Fw2 R B2 Uw2 D R U L Uw2 L U2 B2 D' Fw' D2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D Uw' Rw' L D2 Fw2 
18. 50.30 R2 L D' F2 B2 D B' R' D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B Rw2 F2 Uw2 R B2 D Rw2 L Uw2 D F2 R U' Fw' D L2 U R Fw2 Rw Uw' F' R' U2 Rw U2 
19. 44.04 U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B' R' F' L' F2 L2 F' U F Fw2 Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 U2 R' B2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 Uw D F' Uw' B' Uw Fw U' D' Fw Rw Fw Uw 
20. 38.28 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F D2 L U' F L' U B' D2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' U2 R Uw2 L D2 B Uw2 F' Uw' Rw2 B L B' R' D Fw Uw2 Fw L Fw2 D2 
21. 43.02 U2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 D2 L' F2 U2 F' R2 U' L F D B D2 R B2 Fw2 D Rw2 F' D Rw2 U' F Uw2 B' U' L2 Rw Fw2 L' Fw2 D R Fw Uw2 R' Fw Rw D2 F2 
22. 50.54 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B' D' R' F' L2 D' B R B F Rw2 F' Uw2 R' Fw2 B L Uw2 L2 Uw2 R B2 F Uw L2 F' D2 R U2 Rw' Fw' B' L' Uw' D' Rw' 
23. 52.01 L U' L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R F2 R' F' L' B D' R2 U2 Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 R' U Fw2 L' D' R' Fw' U B D' Fw' F D B' Uw F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' 
24. 48.68 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 F U2 R D L2 F' L R' Fw2 Uw2 L' U Rw2 B2 U2 Fw2 F2 R Fw2 D2 R' Fw Rw2 Fw R' U' B Uw' D R Fw Uw2 F2 
25. 48.08 F' L' B U' L2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 F' R' B' U L' B Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B R B' Uw2 L' F' L' Fw2 R Uw' Fw2 B2 F R B Fw' R' Fw Rw' Fw' Rw Uw


Thinking of racing to sub-40 4x4 since that's kinda my goal for this year. Is anyone down?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> Thinking of racing to sub-40 4x4 since that's kinda my goal for this year. Is anyone down?


Ah, he** nah


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Thinking of racing to sub-40 4x4 since that's kinda my goal for this year. Is anyone down?


Why not, gonna lose but I need a reason to practice 4x4.


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

I got my laptop back so I'm gonna *try* to do a Megaminx ao100. If I can't I'll at least do an ao25.


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

Sub-1:20, quite decent. Had a good start, bad ending. I tried to learn PLLs today, but I could only learn 2, U2+ and J1- since they kept showing up.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28 (solving from 2022-07-28 08:47:56 to 2022-07-28 20:53:32)
> solves/total: 50/50
> 
> single
> ...


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

mega?


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> mega?


yeah


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

what are you averaging on 5x5 rn?


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what are you averaging at 5x5 rn?


1:33-1:38 with Yau


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

Pain


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> Pain
> View attachment 20114


how?


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> how?


I'm stuck at 1:20 till my Yuhu comes. I might be able to drop 5-10 seconds when it comes but I still have a long way to sub-1. I'm still chill about it tho since it's just been a little over a month since I started Megaminx.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 28, 2022)

Timona said:


> I'm stuck at 1:20 till my Yuhu comes. I might be able to drop 5-10 seconds when it comes but I still have a long way to sub-1. I'm still chill about it tho since it's just been a little over a month since I started Megaminx.


Which megaminx are you using currently?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 29, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Which megaminx are you using currently?


Qiyi Qiheng I believe


----------



## Timona (Jul 29, 2022)

Clean.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-29
*avg of 50: 45.00*

Time List:
46.32, 40.75, 43.66, 43.60, 44.60, 48.46, 44.12, (52.99), 40.78, 44.20, 41.59, 48.52, 41.33, (52.69), 49.30, 41.24, (36.84), 49.81, 48.44, 42.11, 46.80, 45.54, 41.33, 46.64, 46.77, 43.97, 47.33, 45.42, 41.40, 50.22, 43.77, 41.51, 48.09, 47.47, (38.77), 47.54, 45.81, 46.35, (1:02.45), 48.43, 42.60, 42.95, 47.00, (38.26), 43.46, 46.28, 45.00, 47.50, 41.77, 40.35


----------



## Timona (Jul 30, 2022)

It's the end of the month, you know what that means. I did an ao25 for the shorter events and an ao12 for the longer ones i.e. Megaminx and 5x5.

This 2x2 session was actually insane, I managed to get sub-4.


Spoiler: 2x2



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
*avg of 25: 3.934*

Time List:
1. 3.063 R' U2 F R F' U F2 U2 R2 
2. 2.394 F' R F2 U' F2 U' F' U R' U' 
3. (6.762) F2 U' R F2 U' R' U R2 F 
4. 4.578 U2 F2 U F R U' F' R' F 
5. 3.542 U R2 F U' F2 R U2 F' U R' 
6. 2.729 F' U2 R U' F2 U' F R F 
7. 2.524 R' F R' F' R2 U2 F' U F' 
8. 4.009 F U R' U F' R2 F' U R' 
9. 4.306 F2 U R2 U' F R' F U2 F' 
10. 4.334 R2 F R' F R2 U2 F U' F 
11. 4.292 U F' U R' F U F' R' U' 
12. 3.374 U2 F U' R U' F U' R2 U R' 
13. 4.486 F R U F' R2 U2 F U F2 R' 
14. 4.783 F2 U' F U2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 
15. 4.436 R' F2 U' R F' U F U' F' 
16. (2.220) F U' R2 U2 F R' F2 U2 F' 
17. 3.930 F2 R F2 U' F' U R' F' U2 
18. 3.117 U' R U R F R2 F R2 U2 
19. (5.507) R' U' R' F2 R2 F' R' F R2 
20. 3.974 R2 U' R' U' F2 U R' F2 R' 
21. 5.158 U2 R2 U F' R2 U R F2 R 
22. 4.796 F' R' F' U' R2 F R F2 U2 
23. 4.545 R2 F2 R F' U F2 U F2 R' 
24. 4.238 R U' R U2 R' F U' F2 U' R2 
25. (1.880) U' R U F' U R F2 U F2



I didn't really touch 3x3 that much, but this average was still decent


Spoiler: 3x3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
*avg of 25: 12.45*

Time List:
1. (9.99) U F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 B D2 R' U2 L D2 B2 F' D L2 R2 
2. (10.49) F D B2 F2 D U R2 U L2 U B2 F' R' U F' U' B' F D 
3. 13.76 B2 R2 F R2 F D2 F U2 F R D2 B L' D2 F2 D L' R 
4. 13.50 U' L B L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 B2 U' B' F2 L2 B2 L' 
5. 12.27 L2 B R2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 B2 F2 L U2 L2 B R' U' F L' D' R' 
6. 13.24 B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' F' L' B' L' U R F2 R U 
7. 12.75 L2 D2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 B' U' B2 D2 B2 L D2 F L2 
8. 14.06 B L2 U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 B R' U2 L2 D R F' U' F 
9. 11.83 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R B2 U L2 D2 F2 
10. 12.69 B' D' B2 R' L D' R U' F R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 R 
11. (15.42) L U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R' F L2 R' B2 U' B D 
12. 11.74 B' F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U B U2 R F' L2 R D F 
13. 13.73 F' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' F R2 B' D2 F D' F U2 L' B U2 L' F R' 
14. 10.69 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D R' D' L' R' B R2 F2 L2 U L 
15. 10.77 D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D' U2 L' D L' U' R' B D' B2 F' 
16. 12.02 U2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 F U F D2 B R2 B' F' R2 
17. 11.12 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U R' F R' B' F' L U' L2 U' 
18. 11.95 F B' D2 R U R D' L' F2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
19. 14.21 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F D B L' R B F R' U2 F' D2 
20. 12.41 L2 B' F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 D B R' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 
21. (14.49) L2 D' U2 F R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 D' R D' B2 D' L2 U R' 
22. 12.48 L F2 R B2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R B' U' R' D R B L R D2 
23. 10.76 U2 R2 U2 L' B' L U2 L B' U R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 
24. 13.09 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L' B2 L2 F' U L B' F2 L 
25. 12.31 B2 U2 B U2 B L2 B' R2 B' D2 B L F L2 B D' L' R2 D' L'



I'm really proud of my 4x4 progress (Bruh 4x4 is a shorter event lmao)


Spoiler: 4x4



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
*avg of 25: 45.28*

Time List:
1. 43.87 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 F' D B U' B2 L' F D2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R' U Fw2 L Fw2 D' Fw2 U F2 Fw L2 F2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw B Uw Fw2 Uw2 R2 
2. 46.74 B' L2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 F U' B2 L D' L2 U' B' F D Fw2 R U D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R U Rw2 L' Fw2 L' Fw' Uw2 B' R' F2 Uw Rw U2 L B' Rw Fw2 
3. (38.21) R U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 L D2 U' L' B' F2 D' R Fw2 Rw2 L' B' Uw2 D2 L F L Uw2 L' B' F' Uw' R' D2 Rw2 Uw B U' Fw D' Rw' Fw2 F B' 
4. 46.34 B D' B2 D2 L2 B R U' F2 R2 L' B2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 B Fw2 R' D2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 L' F2 D R2 L Fw Uw2 B2 L2 D' Fw2 F' Uw Fw Uw' F2 D2 Rw2 R 
5. 44.31 F L B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F L U F U' L2 D' U Fw2 Uw2 L U Rw2 D L D U' Fw2 U L' U2 Fw D2 L' U2 Fw D' U' Uw Fw F B' Rw F' 
6. 43.25 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D B U' F2 D2 L F' U' R F2 D Fw2 Uw2 D' B' Uw2 D' R2 B' D' B' Rw2 F' Rw R' B' D' Fw' U' B2 L' D' Rw' Uw' R2 
7. 48.85 U2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' U' L F D2 L B U' B' Uw2 L U2 Fw2 D Fw2 R2 F2 U R2 L' Uw2 Fw2 F R' Uw2 L Fw' U Uw' Rw' D' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 D' 
8. 43.78 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R U' B' F2 L2 U' B' U' Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R' B2 Fw' R' U Fw2 B L' F2 Rw D Fw U2 B' Uw 
9. 46.07 U2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 D F R' F' L R' D' U' F2 Fw2 L' Fw2 R2 D' F2 U' Rw2 B2 L' D L2 Fw R' Uw2 D L' U Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw D' Fw' L2 
10. 44.96 D' B' U B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R U' R2 F D2 L' D Rw2 F' U2 R' Fw2 F Uw2 L B' D2 L Uw2 B' Uw' U2 Fw' Uw2 U L2 Uw' U Fw 
11. 48.06 D2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R D2 R2 B' F' L' B' R F' Uw2 R' U' B2 Uw2 L U D2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw B' Rw2 Fw' D L' Uw' Rw Uw D Fw2 U' 
12. (52.24) R2 D2 F U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F R' U B L' F' R B' L' U2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 B' D2 L2 D' U2 Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 B Rw B2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw L2 R2 Fw2 L2 
13. 48.92 U2 B' D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D L' U2 L F' U' L2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L D U R Uw2 U' Fw L2 D' R2 Fw D' Fw2 L2 Rw Uw U2 Rw' B' Rw' 
14. 45.17 B' R' F2 D2 R2 B R2 F L2 F' L2 B2 R2 U B2 L' F' U2 L U2 Rw2 U B Uw2 F Rw2 R2 D R2 F' B2 U2 B Rw Fw2 R2 L' D Fw' Uw Fw' Rw R2 Fw' F2 R2 
15. 43.97 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L F2 L' B' L2 B2 F U L D2 B U' Uw2 B' U2 R Fw2 F2 D2 R' Fw2 R' L F Uw Rw2 D R2 B2 D2 R' Fw R Uw' Fw' F2 B' 
16. 44.59 U2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 L U2 R' D2 B' D' R2 U L' B2 R F L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B D Fw2 B' D B' Uw2 F' Uw2 F2 Rw' U' B2 Rw R2 Fw2 R2 Uw' B Rw2 Uw Rw' B2 
17. 46.42 L F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 R' U' F' D' R2 U' R' B' Rw2 U' Fw2 L U2 F2 D' F2 Rw2 D' R2 L' B U Fw' U' B Rw2 B Uw F Uw2 L Fw U' R 
18. 41.41 B' L' U' L' B U2 B U R' F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F B2 D2 F2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' U' Rw2 B2 Rw2 F' U2 B D2 Rw' B' R U L Uw' B' D Fw R U' Rw2 
19. 47.07 L' B' U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B D' R' F L2 R U2 Fw2 L' R' Fw2 U2 R Fw2 Uw2 B Rw2 F Rw2 R Uw' L2 Uw F D Rw2 Fw' U B2 Rw R2 Fw2 Uw2 
20. 45.98 U2 L' F' U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 B L' D R' D L' D Uw2 R B' Uw2 U2 F2 B2 L Uw2 Fw2 F' D2 Uw' L2 Uw R2 D' Fw' Rw U2 L' D' Fw U' D 
21. 44.65 B2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B R2 D' F2 R U' L' U L D B2 Uw2 R Fw2 L2 U R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 R U' F2 U' Fw' B R F U' Rw L' Fw' B' Uw D F2 B' 
22. 42.37 U' B U D2 R' D2 R B' U' R2 D L2 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 U B' Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 R2 F2 D F' B L2 U' B2 Rw' B U F U Uw R2 Fw L Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 
23. (40.17) R' B2 L2 B' L F' L' B2 R U2 F2 U2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 D' B U2 B2 R2 F Rw2 B' U2 F U' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R U F2 Fw L F2 Uw U Fw2 L2 
24. (55.07) L R2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 D2 B U2 F L D' B D2 B Rw2 B' Rw2 F' D Rw2 Uw2 D' B Uw2 U' B' Rw' Uw2 U B' U' L Uw Rw L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' 
25. 44.15 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' R D U2 B U2 Fw2 Rw2 L Uw2 R2 F Rw2 F' R2 D2 B' R Uw F2 Rw2 Uw' U' L Fw2 Rw' Fw B' D2 Fw



Still haven't bought the MGC5.


Spoiler: 5x5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30 (solving from 2022-07-30 12:17:28 to 2022-07-30 16:23:16)
*avg of 12: 1:37.01*

Time List:
1. 1:31.25 @2022-07-30 12:17:28 
2. 1:37.54 @2022-07-30 12:19:46 
3. 1:37.97 @2022-07-30 12:23:25 
4. 1:48.26 @2022-07-30 12:29:11 
5. 1:33.92 @2022-07-30 12:31:48 
6. 1:29.10 @2022-07-30 12:34:01 
7. (1:28.59) @2022-07-30 12:56:48 
8. 1:33.49 @2022-07-30 14:17:43 
9. (1:48.33) @2022-07-30 14:22:46 
10. 1:45.31 @2022-07-30 16:18:22 
11. 1:35.25 @2022-07-30 16:20:59 
12. 1:38.01 @2022-07-30 16:23:16



lol


Spoiler: 3x3 OH



imagine doing OH lul



Absolutely splendid. This is not a representation of what I average normally, I just got lucky.


Spoiler: Megaminx



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30 (solving from 2022-07-30 16:29:50 to 2022-07-30 17:02:41)
*avg of 12: 1:18.45*

Time List:
1. 1:23.32 @2022-07-30 16:29:50 
2. 1:15.47 @2022-07-30 16:32:02 
3. (1:28.21) @2022-07-30 16:34:32 
4. (1:08.64[Oh wow]) @2022-07-30 16:36:47 
5. 1:21.48 @2022-07-30 16:38:48 
6. 1:14.42 @2022-07-30 16:50:28 
7. 1:15.41 @2022-07-30 16:52:32 
8. 1:15.79 @2022-07-30 16:54:29 
9. 1:10.13 @2022-07-30 16:56:30 
10. 1:26.67 @2022-07-30 16:58:23 
11. 1:21.19 @2022-07-30 17:00:37 
12. 1:20.58 @2022-07-30 17:02:41



I did an ao25 this morning as a warmup. I might actually grind Skewb bruh


Spoiler: Skewb



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
*avg of 25: 9.51*

Time List:
1. 9.33 B' L' U L U' L U' B' 
2. 12.17 L' U R' B' U' L U' R 
3. 9.75 B U' R U' B R L U L' 
4. 8.41 R U R' U R' B L B' 
5. (14.19) R' B R L B U' B' R 
6. 12.68 R L' U L B' U L' R'
7. (5.74) R B' L' R B' R' L U R' 
8. 6.78 R' U' L' U' L' R B R' 
9. 8.60 L' U L U' R' U R U 
10. 10.73 R L U R' B R L B L 
11. 7.56 U L U B' U L' R' L B' 
12. 8.42 L' B L' U' L U' B R' 
13. 9.30 B U' L' B R' L' U L 
14. 9.14 U' L' B' U R U' R L R 
15. 7.14 B' U B' L U' B U' R 
16. (17.59) R' B R L' B' R' B' R' U 
17. 10.33 U' R' L' B U' R L' U B 
18. 11.20 L' R' L B U L U' L 
19. 8.25 R U' B L' B U' L' B R' 
20. 7.40 R B' U B L U B' R L' 
21. 9.66 R L R B R' U B U' L' 
22. (6.68) B' U R U' R' B L U' 
23. 9.88 L' U' B' L' R B' R' B' U 
24. 10.03 U' L R' L' B' R L' B' U 
25. 12.88 L U' L' B L' R B' R


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

Pog

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31
avg of 5: 10.50

Time List:
4774. 10.79 F' R2 B2 R' F' R2 L U' R2 U2 F2 L U2 L U2 L2 D2 L U2 B2
4775. 9.61 B2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L B' D' B2 U' L B F2 D'
4776. 13.17 F' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L2 B L' B2 L' B2 D' F R' U2 F' U
4777. 9.87 B D' L2 F U2 B U2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 B' L' D F' L' B F U
4778. 10.84 B R L2 B2 D L B2 R F' R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B' D

One thing I've noticed is that for almost every *F2L* case I always AUF before solving it, I gotta change that.


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> bruh then you rotate after you do AUF????
> 
> You gotta change that immediately, imagine doing a y2 on an N perm or something


lmao I meant F2L, if you check the recons, I always do U2 or U before I do the F2L case. It's better than rotations but I wanna learn F2L from multiple angles.


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

So I'm gonna be grinding Skewb and 2x2 this week, as well as learning colour neutral CFOP. I wanna fully learn Sarah's Intermediate since I just gave up on learning it, maybe I can finally start averaging sub-8. For 2x2, I just wanna learn finish learning CLL.


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

5x5 ao5 PB I got earlier today

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31 (solving from 2022-07-31 15:24:24 to 2022-07-31 15:36:34)
*avg of 5: 1:28.74*

Time List:
1732. (1:22.38) @2022-07-31 15:24:24 
1733. 1:30.07 @2022-07-31 15:26:25 
1734. 1:31.15 @2022-07-31 15:28:43 
1735. (1:31.66) @2022-07-31 15:31:10 
1736. 1:25.01 @2022-07-31 15:36:34

I'm pretty sure with a proper cube, I would probably be averaging around 1:25


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

I've been solving 5x5 all day and these were the solves I managed to do, just an ao50.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31 (solving from 2022-07-31 14:44:13 to 2022-07-31 23:21:32)
> *avg of 50: 1:34.28*
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I also got this nice ao5 at towards the end of the session.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31 (solving from 2022-07-31 23:02:15 to 2022-07-31 23:12:17)
avg of 5: 1:29.64

Time List:
1761. 1:29.61 @2022-07-31 23:02:15 
1762. 1:28.81 @2022-07-31 23:04:35 
1763. 1:30.49 @2022-07-31 23:07:02 
1764. 1:38.17 @2022-07-31 23:09:29 
1765. 1:25.92 @2022-07-31 23:12:17

I'm currently averaging around 1:36 (based on ao100) which is decent. I'll start working to get the MGC5 so I can finally die in peace. 
Tomorrow for real, I'll start practicing Skewb.


----------



## Timona (Aug 1, 2022)

Skewb ao12 PB woooo!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-01
*avg of 12: 7.99*

Time List:
1. 8.27 L U' R' L' U' R B' R L'
2. (12.94) L' U R' U B' L' U L R
3. (2.80) U L' R B' U L' R' U
4. 11.62 B' R' U L R' L' U' B'
5. 9.63 R B' L' R B' U' B L U'
6. 5.62 L' U' B R' U' R U R B
7. 6.11 R' L R U' L B R' U'
8. 7.80 R U B' L' R' B L R
9. 5.54 L U' B' R U R' B U' L'
10. 8.70 L' R B R B R' L B'
11. 7.20 U L B' R' U L' R B' U'
12. 9.42 B R' U' R' L R' L' R U' R'


----------



## Timona (Aug 1, 2022)

So I was grinding Green solves and then I got this insane scramble which I couldn't pass, I solved it and got a PB single lol (It says 33 cus the CN solves are in a different session, I might merge the sessions so I can have the PB where my regular CFOP solves are). Not to be nitpicky but it could have definitely been faster if I didn't use so many F moves in the xxcross.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-01
*single: 5.69*

Time List:
33. 5.69 L2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U F R D B' R' B' U2 R2

x2 y' // inspection
U' F L F U' R FU' F' // xxcross
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL(CP)

33STM / 5.69sec =5.8TPS


----------



## Timona (Aug 2, 2022)

Megaminx PB while solving for @Corner Swap's August comp lol. S2L was done at 54 which is mad, usually I'm done at around 1:05.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-02
*single: 1:03.73*

Time List:
731. 1:03.73 @2022-08-02 14:15:14


----------



## Timona (Aug 2, 2022)

Day 2 of the Skewb grind, I've finally learnt all the Sarah's Intermediate OLL cases.
All that's left to learn is fingertricks for the Z perm and H perm since they use R U moves instead of Sledges/Hedges.



> *Day 2*
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-02
> avg of 25: 8.45
> 
> ...


----------



## ANGTFT (Aug 2, 2022)

Hi, I average 6 seconds on skewb. I know Sarah's advanced oll cases. I don't recommend the R U version of either of those algorithms for Z perm and H perm. In my experience, the sledge/hedge is faster for me. Also a tip on H perm I am linking a video that teaches how to recognize and cancel into no H perm. It helps so much since H perm is one of the more time-consuming algs.


----------



## Timona (Aug 3, 2022)

ANGTFT said:


> Hi, I average 6 seconds on skewb. I know Sarah's advanced oll cases. I don't recommend the R U version of either of those algorithms for Z perm and H perm. In my experience, the sledge/hedge is faster for me. Also a tip on H perm I am linking a video that teaches how to recognize and cancel into no H perm. It helps so much since H perm is one of the more time-consuming algs.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 3, 2022)

i suggest using this notation, its kinda standard between most good skewbers:







there is a skewb discord also





__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## Timona (Aug 3, 2022)

LMAO, you can't make this up, i got the same ao25 as yesterday.
I learnt the new H-perm today, which is basically all I've learnt since yesterday.



> *Day 3*
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
> avg of 25: 8.45
> 
> ...


----------



## Timona (Aug 3, 2022)

Double post, but the Yuhu finally came! Haven't done any solves yet, but OOTB it turns great. I thought the weird grooves wear bigger but thank God they're not. I'm not gonna switch the Grey and black pieces yet tho, I'll leave it for when I'm really bored.

Now, time to finally be faster than @Garf


----------



## Garf (Aug 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> Double post, but the Yuhu finally came! Haven't done any solves yet, but OOTB it turns great. I thought the weird grooves wear bigger but thank God they're not. I'm not gonna switch the Grey and black pieces yet tho, I'll leave it for when I'm really bored.
> 
> Now, time to finally be faster than @Garf


Bet.
Might as well rename it "Racing to be faster than Garf/Anthony T"


----------



## Timona (Aug 3, 2022)

I am beaming so hard rn

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
*single: 59.05*

Time List:
41. 59.05[HELL YEAH!] @2022-08-03 21:42:11


----------



## gsingh (Aug 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> I am beaming so hard rn
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
> single: 59.05
> ...


megaminx?


----------



## Timona (Aug 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> megaminx?


Yup


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 3, 2022)

That is a certified “HELL YEAH” moment, indeed


----------



## Timona (Aug 3, 2022)

I've done 50 solves on the Yuhu so I can get used to the feel of it, I'm absolutely loving it. I basically broke all my PBs, which is mad for sure. I still have a lot to work on before sub-1 tho, majorly - lookahead, efficiency and last layer. I'm gonna swap out the Grey pieces for the Black tonight, since it would probably look cooler and help my LL a little.
Minor goal for now, sub-1:10.



Spoiler: First Solves on the Yuhu



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03 (solving from 2022-08-03 16:31:05 to 2022-08-03 22:07:25)
solves/total: 50/50

single
*best: 59.05*
worst: 1:28.82

mean of 3
current: 1:14.99 (σ = 6.92)
*best: 1:09.38* (σ = 6.95)

avg of 5
current: 1:16.05 (σ = 1.45)
*best: 1:10.70* (σ = 1.12)

avg of 12
current: 1:14.90 (σ = 2.90)
*best: 1:12.01* (σ = 1.98)

avg of 25
current: 1:13.64 (σ = 2.88)
*best: 1:13.39* (σ = 3.16)

avg of 50
current: 1:13.92 (σ = 2.88)
*best: 1:13.92* (σ = 2.88)

Average: 1:13.92 (σ = 2.88)
Mean: 1:13.87

Time List:
1. 1:14.62 @2022-08-03 16:31:05
2. 1:14.22 @2022-08-03 16:33:06
3. 1:13.69 @2022-08-03 16:35:42
4. 1:13.27 @2022-08-03 16:37:52
5. 1:17.10 @2022-08-03 16:40:00
6. 1:15.38 @2022-08-03 16:42:03
7. 1:09.57 @2022-08-03 16:44:10
8. 1:11.81 @2022-08-03 16:46:08
9. 1:11.89 @2022-08-03 16:48:05
10. 1:08.48 @2022-08-03 16:50:26
11. 1:10.72 @2022-08-03 16:56:04
12. 1:14.04 @2022-08-03 16:58:06
13. 1:18.59 @2022-08-03 17:02:35
14. 1:23.32 @2022-08-03 17:04:47
15. 1:13.62 @2022-08-03 17:07:19
16. 1:11.91 @2022-08-03 17:09:18
17. 1:13.69 @2022-08-03 17:11:14
18. 1:12.68 @2022-08-03 17:55:42
19. 1:19.99 @2022-08-03 17:57:43
20. 1:15.09 @2022-08-03 17:59:57
21. 1:14.42 @2022-08-03 18:02:08
22. 1:16.96 @2022-08-03 18:04:12
23. 1:19.70 @2022-08-03 18:06:17
24. 1:05.09 @2022-08-03 18:08:25
25. 1:14.54 @2022-08-03 18:10:58
26. 1:16.33 @2022-08-03 18:13:05
27. 1:28.82 @2022-08-03 18:16:54
28. 1:02.72[Come on bruh] @2022-08-03 18:19:10
29. 1:16.58 @2022-08-03 18:21:01
30. 1:08.83 @2022-08-03 18:25:27
31. 1:12.32 @2022-08-03 18:32:44
32. 1:11.17 @2022-08-03 18:35:13
33. 1:11.24 @2022-08-03 18:37:41
34. 1:14.07 @2022-08-03 18:42:12
35. 1:11.83 @2022-08-03 18:50:26
36. 1:13.64 @2022-08-03 18:55:55
I went out to go do something...
37. 1:11.61 @2022-08-03 21:33:57
38. 1:09.88 @2022-08-03 21:35:55
39. 1:18.46 @2022-08-03 21:37:59
40. 1:15.47 @2022-08-03 21:40:13
41. 59.05[HELL YEAH!] @2022-08-03 21:42:11
42. 1:16.45 @2022-08-03 21:46:50
43. 1:15.82 @2022-08-03 21:48:53
44. 1:14.06 @2022-08-03 21:51:27
45. 1:12.34 @2022-08-03 21:53:29
46. 1:17.47 @2022-08-03 21:55:26
47. 1:16.10 @2022-08-03 21:57:40
48. 1:22.10 @2022-08-03 21:59:38
49. 1:08.28 @2022-08-03 22:05:25
50. 1:14.58 @2022-08-03 22:07:25



Now, back to the Skewb grind.


----------



## AidenCubes (Aug 4, 2022)

i think ill start mega


----------



## Timona (Aug 4, 2022)

Bruh, another one

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
single: 59.40

Time List:
791. 59.40[lol wut] @2022-08-04 07:47:26


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> 41. 59.05[HELL YEAH!] @2022-08-03 21:42:11


Congrats on sub-1! Btw I main a yuhu too


----------



## Timona (Aug 4, 2022)

The 2.71 is PB2. 


> *Day 4
> *
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
> avg of 25: 8.20
> ...



I'm gonna stop here though, I wanna practice Megaminx instead. I'll continue practicing Skewb and when I start averaging sub-7 or so, I'll learn Sarah's Advanced.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 4, 2022)

The scramble for the 2.71's really nice, first solve that wasn't +2 was 1.88.


----------



## Timona (Aug 4, 2022)

Megaminx PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04 (solving from 2022-08-04 21:13:03 to 2022-08-04 21:49:38)
*avg of 5: 1:08.42*

Time List:
808. 1:04.23[I SPENT LIKE 5 SECONDS ON RECOGNITION WTF] @2022-08-04 21:13:03 
809. 1:07.02 @2022-08-04 21:43:39 
810. 1:08.27 @2022-08-04 21:45:34 
811. 1:09.97 @2022-08-04 21:47:34 
812. 1:16.94[Forgot CPLL] @2022-08-04 21:49:38


----------



## Timona (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm gonna lay off the timing for now and focus on slow solving to improve efficiency, especially in Star and F2L.
From what I understand, to be sub-1:10, Star and F2L should be around 23 seconds, mine is currently 30 seconds, so I really have to work on that. S2L seems fine-ish to me, I'll still try to improve efficiency tho.

This isn't PB or anything, just a really nice session.


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05 (solving from 2022-08-05 20:24:57 to 2022-08-05 20:58:14)
> avg of 12: 1:11.49
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## Garf (Aug 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> I'm gonna lay off the timing for now and focus on slow solving to improve efficiency, especially in Star and F2L.
> From what I understand, to be sub-1:10, Star and F2L should be around 23 seconds, mine is currently 30 seconds, so I really have to work on that. S2L seems fine-ish to me, I'll still try to improve efficiency tho.
> 
> This isn't PB or anything, just a really nice session.


Also focus on LL and s2l lookahead. It is important NOT TO PAUSE during LL, especially during EP. (Other parts, too. But mostly EP)
Make sure to track some edges during CO so that you can easily know what the EP is when you get it.


----------



## Timona (Aug 5, 2022)

2x2 PB lol



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-05
> *avg of 5: 2.702*
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Timona said:


> The 2.71 is PB2.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna stop here though, I wanna practice Megaminx instead. I'll continue practicing Skewb and when I start averaging sub-7 or so, I'll learn Sarah's Advanced.


*sub 5

you dont need advanced that soon bro


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 6, 2022)

Timona said:


> The 2.71 is PB2.


got 2.08


----------



## LBr (Aug 6, 2022)

Timona said:


> Surely that's not a real place


Yes but is name was lengthened to attract wider attention


----------



## Timona (Aug 7, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 5: 11.37

Time List:
1. 10.49 B2 D L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L D' F2 U' F' R' U 
2. (15.46) R U2 R F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R D L' B R2 F' R2 
3. (10.20) F2 D L' U' R' F' R' L2 F U2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B L' D' 
4. 11.70 U2 F L D' L' U' R' D2 F U2 D2 R2 F2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 
5. 11.92 R2 B2 L D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R D2 F U L' B2 D B2 R U2 B2 L2


----------



## Timona (Aug 9, 2022)

Found an ao12 I did from before I became active on the forums. I was still using redux for 4x4 and a month later after, I switched to Yau, I was averaging around 1 minute. 6 months after learning 4x4 and I'm averaging around 45.


----------



## Timona (Aug 9, 2022)

Feels good man.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-09
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...



Does this mean I'm sub-12 now?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 9, 2022)

Timona said:


> Feels good man.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean I'm sub-12 now?


Looks like it to me!
Good job!
Now both you and Imsoosm can pass me and my 11.5 purgatory!


----------



## Timona (Aug 9, 2022)

I passed 5000 solves and I didn't even know. anyway, sub-12 ao200.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-09
> *avg of 200: 11.84*
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## Timona (Aug 10, 2022)

I finally got around to timing Megaminx. I've watched a good number of example solves, all that's left is implementing them in solves.
I'm also gonna work on LL, I wanna learn all the EPLLs, and some standalone cases, like W and M.


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10
avg of 12: 1:11.07

Time List:
1:18.65, 1:13.58, 1:08.89, (1:19.69), 1:08.85, (1:04.10), 1:14.92, 1:09.62, 1:12.74, 1:04.78, 1:13.22, 1:05.49


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

With the YuHu? Or the Qiheng.


----------



## Timona (Aug 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> With the YuHu? Or the Qiheng.


Yuhu


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> Yuhu


okay, if it was with the qiheng, you would be potentially like sub-45


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> Lmao, nah. The Yuhu is the good one, I got it like last week. The Qiheng is the bad non-mag one. I'm averaging around 1:13-15 rn with the Yuhu. Sub-45 is so far off, like world-class level.


I know. I said if that 1:11 average was with the QiHeng, when you got the YuHu you could potentially be sub-45. Sorry if I didn't word it correctly.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I know. I said if that 1:11 average was with the QiHeng, when you got the YuHu you could potentially be sub-45. Sorry if I didn't word it correctly.


Hardware doesn't make that huge of a difference and the Qiheng (and the S) aren't _that _bad. Hungarian Supernova TPS is already hindered by the shape of the puzzle so your times are actually mostly affected by how good your look-ahead is. Followed by that is LL efficiency (beginners is much slower than 4LLL and 3LLL is faster than 4. 2LLL isn't as big of importance) and hardware. While there are limits to this, like using the outer layers of an MF8 Gigaminx as your Hungarian Supernova main methinks in this case it would not be as extreme as what you are proposing.


----------



## Timona (Aug 11, 2022)

Today I learnt a V1- and M-perm, which is funny cus I already learnt it like 2 weeks ago, so this is a relearning.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-11 (solving from 2022-08-11 22:48:22 to 2022-08-11 23:00:53)
avg of 5: 1:10.23

Time List:
1. 1:07.34 @2022-08-11 22:48:22
2. 1:09.54 @2022-08-11 22:52:16
3. (1:07.01) @2022-08-11 22:54:15
4. 1:13.81 @2022-08-11 22:56:08
5. (DNF(1:16.12)[Forgot to learn W-perm]) @2022-08-11 23:00:53


----------



## Timona (Aug 12, 2022)

Pog. Missed PB ao5 by 0.3 lol

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-12 (solving from 2022-08-12 12:13:41 to 2022-08-12 12:31:39)
avg of 5: 9.95

Time List:
5217. 11.34 F U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U L D2 L' D L D' 
5218. 9.00 D L2 F R F U B' L B' F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 
5219. 9.50 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B R' D' F R B' D U L2 (so many free pairs lmao)
5220. 11.83 B R' L' F' B R' B2 L B' R2 D' L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U' 
5221. 8.76 L2 B2 D F D2 B R' F D' U2 B2 R2 F2 B2 R' F2 L D2 L2 (so many free pairs again)


----------



## Timona (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm getting some really good solves today lmao. FreeFOP tho 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-12
single: 7.89

Time List:
5239. 7.89 L F L F2 B D2 F2 D' B R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 L B2 R2 U2 L' @2022-08-12 13:00:04

x2 y // inspection
U' R' U2 F' U' F // Partial xcross
L U' L2 U L // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R' U R U M U2 M' // 4th pair and last cross edge
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U' // OLL

36STM / 7.89sec =4.56TPS


----------



## Timona (Aug 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Bruh how did you do second and third pair in the back without rotating
> I would probably have done a y2 and see that lol


I saw the Blue Orange corner go in as I was solving the Red-Blue. Likewise, I also saw the Orange-Green get paired up as I was solving the Blue-Orange. I can definitely say my lookahead has gotten better
Also, I'm trying to rotate less.


----------



## Timona (Aug 12, 2022)

*sub-12 ao500. *

Today was the only day where I was free from driving, so I have been solving 3x3 all day and now I can say I'm sub-12 (I did like 200 solves in 2 days lol, I need to touch grass).
Now, I really have to get a new cube, this Qiyi won't make sub-10.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-12
> *avg of 500: 11.98*
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## Timona (Aug 13, 2022)

2x2 PBs.
I could have finished this earlier and then I stopped at 90 solves to watch Spiderman: Homecoming lol. anyway, good movie



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...


----------



## Timona (Aug 13, 2022)

4x4 PB single lol, scramble is D R U2 B U2 R Uw2 L' F Uw F' U Fw2 Uw2 U' F' B2 U' F2 U L R F' L Uw2 R2 B L2 Uw L R' D' Uw' F' R Uw' U2 D F2 R2


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 13, 2022)

Still haven’t beaten my 31.31 though smh


----------



## Timona (Aug 15, 2022)

Megaminx

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
avg of 5: 1:09.84

Time List:
(1:17.98), 1:13.57, (1:03.01), 1:06.91, 1:09.03


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

Timona said:


> Megaminx
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
> avg of 5: 1:09.84
> ...


Dang, you are good. Is that sub-NR?


----------



## Timona (Aug 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Dang, you are good. Is that sub-NR?


Nah, its like 2 secs off. I still wanna grind a little, I want my first official average to be sub-1. I'm just hoping i can attend a comp before this year ends.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

When are you going to England?


----------



## Timona (Aug 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> When are you going to England?


I don't even know anymore...


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

Technically, you haven't been unregistered from Lagos Open yet.........


----------



## Timona (Aug 15, 2022)

Sub-NR, finally.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
*avg of 5: 1:07.15*

Time List:
(1:03.01), 1:06.91, 1:09.03, (1:18.65), 1:05.50

Still gotta practice more. 
anyway, Cake Day tomorrow.


----------



## Timona (Aug 16, 2022)

Pog. I DNF'ed the 59 cus I learnt the second Jperm, but I didnt know how to recognise it.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16 (solving from 2022-08-16 09:21:54 to 2022-08-16 11:04:06)
> solves/total: 24/25
> 
> single
> ...



*Edit*: 58.05 is PB, last PB was 59.05.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 16, 2022)

Timona said:


> 24. 1:24.75[my brain just went off.] @2022-08-16 11:01:46


Dang, 1:24 is really bad for you... If I get even a 1:30 I'll be yelling my head off


----------



## Timona (Aug 17, 2022)

So yeah, I'm currently learning ZZ.

*Why? *I did a ZZ example solve and it looked fun and boom, I wanna learn the full method. Also, 3x3 has been a bit boring.

It's been a long time since I learnt a new method (not counting Mehta, I only know the steps) and that was in 2019. So this time I wanna do it right.

First off, I wanna be able to plan out full EO (without planning the Line or cross) in inspection, then practice a lot and get good at detecting bad edges.
Then I wanna be able to plan out EOLine in inspection. And still practice a lot. I'm already decent enough at F2L so that's not gonna be a problem for me.
My goal for the end of the year is to be sub-14 with ZZ (meaning a sub-14 ao200). I'll still be using 2LLL tho, cus I'm genuinely so scared of learning ZBLL. When I hit the goal, then I'll proceed to learn one of the variants.

Welp, wish me luck.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> So yeah, I'm currently learning ZZ.
> 
> *Why? *I did a ZZ example solve and it looked fun and boom, I wanna learn the full method. Also, 3x3 has been a bit boring.
> 
> ...


I would learn COLL, if you can execute and/or predict the PLL during COLL, it can be quick.

please dont switch


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 17, 2022)

I literally just made a ZZ session on csTimer for fun lol.


----------



## Timona (Aug 17, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-17
single: 12.15

Time List:
12. 12.15 D2 F' U' F' B' U R' D2 L' D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2



Spoiler: Reconstruction






> x2 // inspection
> R' F U2 R2 F R F' // EO
> R D R' D' R' D L // Cross
> U L U' L' // 1st pair
> ...






This is currently how all my solves have been (it's just 12 solves). I do EO then I start thinking of the cross or line.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 17, 2022)

Damnit your single is already better than mine


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> So yeah, I'm currently learning ZZ.
> 
> *Why? *I did a ZZ example solve and it looked fun and boom, I wanna learn the full method. Also, 3x3 has been a bit boring.
> 
> ...



Just doing basic eocross OCLL PLL can take you sub8 to sub7. Also ZBLL really isn’t that bad. Just learn good algs and about the different way to recognize it before starting and learning with weird recog.


----------



## Timona (Aug 18, 2022)

Just making sure I get the EO correctly. I can't remember the rest.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
avg of 5: 16.48

Time List:
1. 15.35 U R2 B2 L2 F L D' B2 L' U2 L B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B' L 
2. 17.08 L2 U L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B' F2 L2 D2 L D2 B' D2 B F R2 

3. 17.00 F L B2 L' F2 R' U2 R B2 R' D2 F2 B L' D' L2 B2 D2 F' L' 
x2 U2 R2 F

4. (14.46) R' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R2 F D R D2 F' L2 R2 D' 
x2 U2 R' F R F' 

5. (18.90) R D R' B' U' F' R' U2 F R' U2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 D2
x2 D R F B2 U' B'


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 18, 2022)

Um what do you average normally on 3x3 with CFOP? (please don't switch from CFOP to ZZ)


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 18, 2022)

Guys, if he does switch, that's a good thing!
He says he's been finding 3x3 a little boring, so anything more fun is great. Plus, I like seeing something other than CFOP every so often.


----------



## hyn (Aug 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> So yeah, I'm currently learning ZZ.
> 
> *Why? *I did a ZZ example solve and it looked fun and boom, I wanna learn the full method. Also, 3x3 has been a bit boring.
> 
> ...


Go and be free from conformity


----------



## Timona (Aug 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Um what do you average normally on 3x3 with CFOP? (please don't switch from CFOP to ZZ)


11-12.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 18, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Guys, if he does switch, that's a good thing!
> He says he's been finding 3x3 a little boring, so anything more fun is great. Plus, I like seeing something other than CFOP every so often.


honestly i am also learning ZZ, but I am scared I might end up liking it and then everyone will call me non CFOP user which I don't think I will like and idk what potential ZZ has so i can't make a decision on should I learn it or not


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> honestly i am also learning ZZ, but I am scared I might end up liking it and then everyone will call me non CFOP user which I don't think I will like



How to say you're under 13 without saying you're under 13.


----------



## zzcuberman (Aug 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> honestly i am also learning ZZ, but I am scared I might end up liking it and then everyone will call me non CFOP user which I don't think I will like and idk what potential ZZ has so i can't make a decision on should I learn it or not


First lesson in life. Don't care what other people think. Also. ZZ-A or ZZ-C++ has great move count and speed with eocross. Just do what you have fun doin


----------



## Timona (Aug 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> honestly i am also learning ZZ, but I am scared I might end up liking it and then everyone will call me non CFOP user which I don't think I will like and idk what potential ZZ has so i can't make a decision on should I learn it or not


F__k what people think lol, if you like it then stick to it.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 18, 2022)

but no current wr is with zz, and I wanted to break nr average. also I see people have quite a hard time getting sub-7 with zz, so I don't really know

but the real reason I was learning ZZ was for EO which I want to learn for FMC, so yes I will learn ZZ, its just that I haven't decided if I will use it for speedsolving


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> F__k what people think


My life motto


----------



## Timona (Aug 18, 2022)

I guess I should start learning EOLine now. 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
avg of 5: 15.28

Time List:
1. 14.53 B2 D2 L' U' B2 R B R' F' U2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2
2. 14.55 U B2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U' F2 U2 F' L B2 R' B2 D'
3. 16.77 U2 R2 B R2 B L2 D2 R2 F U2 F D F R' B F2 D' L' B D2
4. (17.07) R' F' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L U L' F' R D R
5. (13.37) D2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F L F2 D L' F2 U L' R

Any good videos out there?


----------



## TheKravCuber (Aug 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> but no current wr is with zz, and I wanted to break nr average. also I see people have quite a hard time getting sub-7 with zz, so I don't really know
> 
> but the real reason I was learning ZZ was for EO which I want to learn for FMC, so yes I will learn ZZ, its just that I haven't decided if I will use it for speedsolving


well wr single is technically with zz... 
but besides that there's no reason to not try out other methods or switching to them! If you find the method to be more fun then you should use it!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> Any good videos out there?


I used Phil Yu's video from like 2013. It is on the longer side, and it is rather amateur, but he does explain it well.

The tldw is:


You orient all the edges, which makes it so that they can be solved without doing an F/B turns.
There are a few different rules you can use to determine if an edge is oriented, but they boil down to tracing the edge to see if it can be solved without doing an F/B turn.
If you have 4 edges that are "bad" (They require a F/B turn) you put them all on the F/B face and do a 90 degree turn
If you have 2 edges that are bad, you put one on either the F/B face, then do a 90 degree turn on that face. This sets it up so that you now have 4 bad edges.
If you have 6 bad edges, you can either solve 4 first, then the other 2. Or you can solve 3 edges to get 4 remaining
The other cases just boil down to these cases

After the edges are oriented, you solve the front and back pieces of the cross to make a line

Here is an example EOLine


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> I guess I should start learning EOLine now.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
> avg of 5: 15.28
> ...


EOLine is outdated. The end goal should be EOCross. As an in between, plan any 2 edges. Don’t restrict yourself to just EOLine then adding Dr Dl.


----------



## Timona (Aug 18, 2022)

I finally have a thousand Megaminx solves.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-18
> avg of 1000: 1:26.69
> 
> Time List:
> (3:33.43), (3:16.63), (2:50.08), (3:16.40), (2:26.43), (2:48.09), (2:42.76), (2:16.91), (2:06.05), (2:13.12), (2:24.06), (2:15.42), (2:14.27), (2:28.65), (2:19.14), (2:11.51), (2:29.00), (2:09.59), (2:23.02), (2:16.84), (2:12.04), 1:56.22, 1:48.05, 1:51.37, (2:10.48), 1:50.30, (2:06.53), (2:08.39), 2:02.93, (2:17.46), (2:05.71), (2:05.55), 1:59.98, (2:11.03), (2:11.27), (2:09.13), (2:11.35), (2:08.04), (2:20.11), (2:10.12), 1:58.70, (2:06.24), 1:56.76, (2:37.63), (2:14.29), (2:20.68), 1:57.30, (2:07.24), (2:08.49), 1:53.59, 2:03.23, 1:51.67, 1:46.03, (2:05.24), 1:50.12, 1:55.30, 1:53.20, 1:55.30[Messed up the last face before LL], 1:54.70, 1:52.79, 1:46.27[E-perm], 1:56.20, 1:58.57, 1:57.29, 1:47.75, 1:58.94, (2:10.93), 1:35.70[J-Perm lol, let's go], 1:54.91, 1:43.55, 1:54.77, 1:41.66, 1:51.10, 1:52.31, 1:47.65, 1:53.35, 1:59.54, 2:00.49, 1:59.86, 1:53.48, 2:00.83, 1:58.31, 1:59.62, (2:12.40), 1:35.83, 1:45.66, 1:49.22, 1:44.73, 1:54.14, 1:45.11, 1:52.79, 1:47.98, 1:59.56, 1:45.64, 1:41.75, 1:55.06, 1:52.21, 1:50.41, 1:47.97, 2:04.64, 1:45.67, 1:42.93, 1:36.65, 1:58.32, 1:23.84[lol], 1:55.11, 2:00.37, 1:58.83, 1:53.73, 1:40.11, 1:30.91, 1:49.20, 1:39.29, 1:57.32, 1:50.49, 1:35.13, 1:44.90, 1:47.61, 1:39.07, 1:41.51, 1:48.67, 1:43.54, 1:40.70, 1:44.67, 1:59.30, 1:58.62, 1:34.32, 1:43.49, 1:36.01, 1:37.31, 1:36.00, 1:57.12, 1:49.08, 1:54.91[Probably the worst solve I've done.], 1:40.94, 1:29.12[E-perm], 1:41.61, 1:33.39, 1:49.21, 1:38.26, 1:56.58, 1:46.55, 1:42.39, 1:45.10, 1:54.19, 1:55.86, 1:44.72, 1:49.05, 1:43.11, 1:35.73, 1:46.06, (2:31.01[Bruh]), 1:25.33, 1:41.17, 1:46.77, (2:08.77), 1:33.77, 1:54.86, 1:52.52, 1:54.88, 1:37.44, 1:35.20, 2:02.88, 1:32.65, 1:31.86, (2:13.07), 1:51.32, 2:04.03, 1:47.42, 1:46.61, 1:35.51, 1:51.53, 1:49.81, 1:38.37, 1:40.46, 1:37.40, 1:55.14, (2:11.84), 1:39.81, 1:31.00, 1:46.80, 1:31.18, 1:39.00, 1:47.11, 1:51.35, 1:56.39, 1:39.69, 1:47.24, 1:36.78, 1:25.23, 1:44.93, 1:47.86, 1:37.71, 1:32.08, 1:53.29, 1:39.63, 1:49.54, 1:44.83, 1:37.83, 1:32.48, 1:40.50, 1:42.06, 1:26.77[Almost PB], 1:42.51, 1:44.72, 1:32.64, 1:35.87, 1:37.03, 1:50.63, 1:34.60[I did a VLS case and it worked lol], 1:38.11, 1:53.46, 1:44.46, 1:35.70, 1:42.52, 1:49.43, 1:52.71, 1:36.73, 1:41.65, 1:41.04, 1:40.62, 1:38.34, 1:42.26, 1:42.98, 1:34.39, 1:38.82, 1:42.47, 2:01.98, 1:31.11, 1:23.52[PB lol], 1:37.93, 1:35.23, 1:36.27, 1:33.02, 1:54.09, 1:36.71, 1:38.67, 1:38.62, 1:37.05, 1:34.61, 1:53.34, 1:55.84, 1:46.06, 1:44.78, 1:39.86, 1:38.86, 2:03.75, 1:51.69, 1:51.42, 1:31.24, 1:35.18, 1:39.74, 1:42.95, 1:37.47, 1:40.93, 1:46.24, 1:21.62, 1:24.75, 1:28.64, 1:33.99, 1:31.49, 1:51.92, 1:53.31, 1:43.48, 1:29.64, 1:41.38, 1:16.07[Pretty fast imo], 1:30.07, 1:44.04, 1:37.71, 1:31.86, 1:28.62, 1:32.62, 1:42.18, 1:41.75, 1:44.49, 1:35.28, 1:26.83, 1:19.28[The entire 19 secs was spent on LL, finished F2L in 20, S2L at 59], 1:27.38, 1:20.91, 1:22.92, 1:56.70, 1:33.78, 1:34.21, 1:22.82, 1:25.30, 1:32.58, 1:23.32, 1:23.45, 1:24.59, 1:28.36, 1:24.48, 1:27.75, 1:21.95, 1:30.55, 1:35.56, 1:28.50, 1:36.18, 1:28.13, 1:27.72, 1:25.60, 1:29.44, 1:29.08, 1:28.63, 1:34.97, 1:33.80, 1:37.19, 1:26.72, 1:30.44, 1:23.39, 1:22.43, 1:46.18, 1:40.04, 1:38.94, 1:35.36, 1:31.70, 1:29.16, 1:33.93, 1:14.31[PB], 1:34.71, 1:31.36, 1:30.54, 1:33.61, 1:37.39, 1:32.22, 1:40.63, 1:22.45, 1:25.43, 1:25.91, 1:31.03, 1:30.82, 1:21.03, 1:23.74, 1:28.15, 1:26.37, 1:32.31, 1:26.83, 1:28.38, 1:21.50, 1:49.73, 1:34.30, 1:28.29, 1:18.49, 1:35.73, 1:25.23, 1:34.61, 1:16.99, 1:36.74, 1:26.57, 1:31.62, 1:26.66, 1:25.39, 1:34.22, 1:17.27, 1:23.09, 1:29.58, 1:34.85, 1:26.15, 1:40.74, 1:32.85, 1:26.23, 1:28.19, 1:34.29, 1:31.70, 1:32.02, 1:35.27, 1:25.68, 1:29.06, 1:25.48, 1:28.22, 1:34.53, 1:25.69, 1:28.42, 1:15.84[Almost...], 1:20.94, 1:33.52, 1:30.71, 1:34.13, 1:36.19, 1:17.94, 1:28.18, 1:31.07, 1:26.24, 1:30.64, 1:19.30, 1:22.80, 1:21.16, 1:22.44, 1:19.07, 1:26.06, 1:13.08[PB, almost sub-1:10], 1:33.36, 1:19.59, 1:38.14, 1:39.43, 1:28.59, 1:27.88, 1:40.51, 1:35.08, 1:18.91, 1:32.90, 1:30.04, 1:22.79, 1:27.50, 1:21.30, 1:23.92, 1:25.71, 1:30.65, 1:16.85, 1:30.73, 1:29.23, 1:36.95, 1:20.13, 1:22.84, 1:26.10, 1:32.49, 1:27.08, 1:12.57[Slow solves help lmao], 1:20.42, 1:27.70, 1:29.66, 1:24.36, 1:32.06, 1:27.29, 1:30.47, 1:25.24, 1:29.32, 1:13.09, 1:22.00, 1:16.55, 1:15.38, 1:22.74, 1:23.30, 1:17.06, 1:24.41, 1:19.27, 1:25.79, 1:19.48, 1:12.31[Speedy Star and F2L], 1:09.91[PB2], 1:20.78, 1:29.19, 1:18.11, 1:20.63, 1:16.57, 1:16.21, 1:16.52, 1:17.47, 1:48.69, 1:19.30, 1:16.34, 1:16.97, 1:11.95, 1:17.45, 1:21.88, 1:29.42, 1:23.08, 1:21.07, 1:25.08, 1:15.79, 1:31.35, 1:23.53, 1:18.53, 1:18.62, 1:12.80, 1:23.72, 1:41.95, 1:29.69, 1:19.78, 1:13.53, 1:25.41, 1:17.31, 1:17.42, 1:37.39, 1:36.89, 1:22.55, 1:21.52, 1:24.04, 1:16.51[OLL skip lol], 1:23.28, 1:19.87, 1:25.33, 1:17.03, 1:31.12, 1:24.89, 1:20.91, 1:10.73, 1:16.45, 1:19.09, 1:16.25, 1:13.31, 1:21.29, 1:18.24, 1:24.85, 1:20.96, 1:23.81, 1:12.70, 1:16.12, 1:15.54, 1:17.11, 1:19.97, 1:11.60, 1:21.12, 1:18.97, 1:26.51, 1:14.76, 1:18.64, 1:25.04, 1:26.80, 1:22.91, (1:05.08[i am speed]), 1:21.81, 1:19.73, 1:13.20, 1:24.66, 1:18.71, 1:21.38, 1:18.00, 1:17.99, 1:13.17, 1:13.33, (1:07.28), 1:19.13, 1:19.65, 1:24.22, 1:23.49, 1:23.44, 1:17.26, 1:12.97, 1:26.23, 1:22.87, 1:16.47, 1:22.37, 1:22.81, 1:17.17, 1:21.38, 1:19.39, 1:15.33, 1:20.09, 1:27.45, 1:23.52, 1:29.83, 1:10.91, 1:20.73, 1:17.76, 1:16.82, 1:26.74, 1:18.69, 1:23.62, 1:20.28, 1:16.62, 1:15.19, 1:17.49, 1:20.54, 1:28.77, 1:23.54, 1:15.23, 1:19.87, 1:14.16, 1:20.69, 1:23.20, 1:29.40, 1:17.83, 1:16.87, 1:23.03, 1:19.67, 1:21.32, 1:30.66, 1:19.27, 1:22.58, 1:21.63, 1:22.22, 1:08.68, 1:29.87, 1:13.85, 1:13.84, 1:26.30, 1:29.50, 1:22.76, 1:14.90, 1:22.09, 1:21.59, 1:24.21, 1:14.62, 1:30.52, 1:34.25, 1:26.68, 1:22.54, 1:14.56, 1:23.49, 1:30.76, 1:11.23, 1:14.70, 1:23.77, 1:14.88, 1:24.65, 1:20.64, 1:22.33, 1:29.23, 1:15.38, 1:21.51, 1:15.80, 1:21.09, 1:22.81, 1:17.83, 1:27.11, 1:29.61, 1:17.68, 1:18.51, 1:19.83, 1:34.08, 1:12.34, 1:24.83, 1:16.19, 1:26.68, 1:30.49, 1:17.80, 1:12.15, (DNF(1:22.56)), 1:28.88, 1:15.10, 1:20.38, 1:14.29, 1:24.64, 1:08.37[NOOOOOO LOCKUPS], 1:24.56, 1:24.33, 1:19.65, 1:20.78, 1:18.15, 1:21.31, 1:30.52, 1:12.71, 1:14.78, 1:23.23, 1:15.81, 1:10.11, 1:16.01, 1:17.17, 1:19.69, 1:25.04[bruh I did 3 OCLLs], 1:17.33, 1:24.55, 1:24.49, 1:18.20, 1:17.19, 1:18.58, 1:22.06, 1:24.19, 1:24.15, 1:17.90, 1:38.53, 1:20.63, 1:25.89, 1:16.99, 1:17.61, 1:20.75, 1:16.93, 1:19.44, 1:24.07, 1:30.75, 1:30.26, 1:25.67, 1:14.02, 1:18.30, 1:21.43, 1:15.60, 1:31.04, 1:24.06, 1:20.91, 1:25.51, 1:20.08, (1:06.36), 1:23.81, 1:20.14, 1:21.05, 1:24.16, 1:19.91, 1:22.82, 1:19.62, 1:19.93, 1:14.12, 1:12.86, 1:14.05, 1:20.84, 1:19.61, 1:09.29, 1:20.97, 1:21.00, 1:18.35, 1:18.35, 1:17.07, 1:13.67, 1:16.86, 1:16.86, 1:18.08, 1:19.24, 1:22.37, 1:15.53, 1:14.71, 1:22.93, 1:17.23, 1:23.66, 1:24.33, 1:24.57, 1:29.98, 1:24.36, 1:24.08, 1:13.45, 1:22.92, 1:15.70, 1:14.70, 1:17.78, 1:23.32, 1:15.47, 1:28.21, 1:08.64[Oh wow], 1:21.48, 1:14.42, 1:15.41, 1:15.79, 1:10.13, 1:26.67, 1:21.19, 1:20.58, 1:12.98, 1:20.54, 1:19.08, 1:15.90, (1:03.73), (1:07.45), 1:14.62, 1:14.22, 1:13.69, 1:13.27, 1:17.10, 1:15.38, 1:09.57, 1:11.81, 1:11.89, 1:08.48, 1:10.72, 1:14.04, 1:18.59, 1:23.32, 1:13.62, 1:11.91, 1:13.69, 1:12.68, 1:19.99, 1:15.09, 1:14.42, 1:16.96, 1:19.70, (1:05.09), 1:14.54, 1:16.33, 1:28.82, (1:02.72[Come on bruh]), 1:16.58, 1:08.83, 1:12.32, 1:11.17, 1:11.24, 1:14.07, 1:11.83, 1:13.64, 1:11.61, 1:09.88, 1:18.46, 1:15.47, (59.05[HELL YEAH!]), 1:16.45, 1:15.82, 1:14.06, 1:12.34, 1:17.47, 1:16.10, 1:22.10, 1:08.28, 1:14.58, 1:17.92, 1:10.48, 1:13.90, 1:16.85, 1:28.18, 1:13.95, 1:09.45, 1:14.83, (59.40[lol wut]), 1:17.43, 1:17.35, (1:00.76), 1:21.16, 1:08.02, 1:13.77, 1:18.84, 1:14.16, 1:10.07, 1:24.89, 1:10.64, (1:04.79), 1:12.55, 1:13.60, 1:12.94, 1:12.94, (1:04.23[I SPENT LIKE 4 SECONDS ON RECOGNITION WTF]), (1:07.02), 1:08.27, 1:09.97, 1:16.94[Forgot CPLL], 1:19.60, 1:11.43, 1:19.65, 1:19.33, 1:14.88, 1:11.12, 1:15.17, 1:09.54, (1:06.35), (1:06.22), 1:14.35, 1:11.63, 1:16.77, 1:08.00, 1:23.01, 1:17.57, 1:09.12, 1:10.73, 1:14.88, (1:02.42[breh]), 1:15.58, 1:10.12, 1:14.19, 1:12.52, 1:12.39, 1:20.44, 1:08.83, (1:06.50), 1:15.27, 1:08.03, 1:07.98, 1:11.48, 1:10.39, 1:11.49, 1:17.07, 1:14.89, 1:09.17, 1:19.38, (1:07.39), 1:17.49, 1:15.00, 1:13.72, 1:09.60, 1:15.70, 1:13.78, 1:18.65, 1:13.58, 1:08.89, 1:19.69, 1:08.85, (1:04.10), 1:14.92, 1:09.62, 1:12.74, (1:04.78), 1:13.22, (1:05.49), 1:14.00, 1:12.02, 1:15.34, 1:08.25, (1:07.03), 1:08.51, 1:19.03, 1:14.12, 1:14.98, 1:16.87, (1:07.34), 1:09.54, (1:07.01), 1:13.81, (DNF(1:16.12)[Forgot to learn W-perm]), 1:09.92, 1:16.11, 1:12.03, 1:11.89, 1:18.04, 1:21.77, 1:13.77, 1:15.34, 1:20.52, 1:14.91, 1:29.27, 1:22.76, 1:18.34, (1:06.42), 1:25.79, 1:28.63, 1:23.17, 1:10.99, 1:31.44, 1:22.02, 1:12.75, 1:13.53, 1:15.31, 1:15.63, 1:27.17, 1:22.73, 1:15.58, 1:22.56, 1:12.74, (1:06.23), 1:20.05, 1:10.40, 1:15.96, 1:13.53, 1:16.32, 1:14.90, 1:13.25, (1:07.17), 1:14.43, (1:07.81), 1:13.28, (1:02.39), 1:10.86, 1:18.42, 1:17.98, 1:13.57, (1:03.01), (1:06.91), 1:09.03, 1:18.65, (1:05.50), 1:12.73, 1:09.58, 1:10.84, 1:15.94, 1:13.75, (1:06.21), 1:09.70, 1:22.46, 1:18.21, 1:14.62, 1:10.93, 1:18.49, (1:06.00), 1:14.98, (1:07.11), 1:12.69, 1:15.74, 1:21.44, 1:15.69, 1:10.59, 1:13.36, 1:21.63, (1:06.84), (1:07.15), 1:23.12, (1:06.27), (1:06.32), 1:16.96, (1:06.76), 1:09.94, 1:16.19, 1:08.07, 1:11.78, (58.05[tied my PB somehow>???]), (DNF(59.85)), 1:10.91, 1:14.74, (1:02.53[1 look OLL, 2 look PLL]), (1:02.92[.......]), 1:17.92, (1:05.72), 1:24.75[mr brain just went off.], 1:14.65, (1:04.39), 1:09.96, 1:10.51, (1:07.25), 1:08.40, 1:13.25, (1:05.81), 1:16.15, 1:10.43, 1:18.56, 1:12.82, (1:06.83), (1:05.81), (1:02.28), 1:08.67, 1:10.51, 1:20.38, 1:15.46, 1:12.67, 1:13.73, 1:09.92, 1:10.53



By 2000 solves, I should be averaging sub-1. I think. I hope.


----------



## Timona (Aug 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-19
single: 12.47

Time List:
72. 12.47 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' F2 D L F' L2 B2 D R' U' R2 B2 R



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 // inspection
D2 L' R' D' R' F // EO
L D R' D' R' U2 B2 // Cross
U2 R' U R U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U2 // PLL


----------



## Timona (Aug 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-19
single: 9.63

Time List:
84. 9.63 B U B2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L' R' B' L U B' R D2 F



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 // inspection
U2 R' F R F' R' D L D' // EOxcross (accidental)
U R U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL



After x2, there's only 2 bad edges. The way I handle 2 bad edges, I move them to UF and FR and do a sledge which orients them both. I solved the cross after, I didn't know it was an xcross lol.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-19
> single: 9.63
> 
> Time List:
> 84. 9.63 B U B2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L' R' B' L U B' R D2 F


Nice solve!

For your second pair though, I personally much prefer using this alg, L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2. I've found for myself that it's more fast and less awkward. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Timona (Aug 20, 2022)

I would've podiumed lmao.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 20, 2022)

Timona said:


> I would've podiumed lmao.
> 
> View attachment 20488


Where are you ranked?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 20, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Where are you ranked?


He didn't go because his dad didn't let him.


----------



## Timona (Aug 20, 2022)

ZZ practice has been going well. I haven't learnt EOLine yet, I'm still trying to predict EO properly in inspection, I get it correct most of the time. My only saving grace is that my F2L is decently fast. 



> *Ao25*
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-20
> avg of 25: 14.84
> ...


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> He didn't go because his dad didn't let him.


wait but he's 19


----------



## Timona (Aug 20, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> wait but he's 19


*But i'm Nigerian and the parents are always right. *

I'm just kidding lol, we're moving to the UK so we're focusing all the money into the migration and the trip to Lagos just for a cubing competition was too expensive so he didn't let me go. I don't even have that kind of money.


----------



## LBr (Aug 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> I would've podiumed lmao.
> 
> View attachment 20488


Damn you could have won the whole thing


----------



## zzcuberman (Aug 21, 2022)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Nice solve!
> 
> For your second pair though, I personally much prefer using this alg, L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2. I've found for myself that it's more fast and less awkward.
> 
> Keep it up!


I would put the pair over the slot. insert the corner. and solve that case. its more moves but theres no regrip whatsofever. or you could do LUD alg


----------



## LBr (Aug 21, 2022)

LBr said:


> Damn you could have won the whole thing


But on a side note, will be cool to have you in the Uk, there are lots of comps so you won’t have to worry


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> we're focusing all the money into the *migration*


Migration as in you'll go back or migration as in moving? Sorry if you mentioned this before but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Timona (Aug 22, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Migration as in you'll go back or migration as in moving? Sorry if you mentioned this before but I couldn't find anything.


Moving


----------



## Timona (Aug 23, 2022)

So I've been playing around with FMC (courtesy of @Imsoosm ), since I was learning ZZ and it's really fun. I just did this solve this morning, for fun. No troubleshooting or anything, I just look to see where I can blockbuild and use LS tricks.

R' U' F U R L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 R F' L D' B' L R' F' R' U' F


Spoiler: 47



x2 F D2 L' R' F D' R2 B2 // EOarrow
R U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R // Right Block
U' L U' L2 U2 L U L U' L U' L' U L // Left Block
U2 L' R' U2 L R B U' F U2 B' U F' U // Optimal PLL

x2 F D2 L' R' F D' R2 B2 R U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' L U' L2 U2 L U L U' L U' L' U L U2 L' R' U2 L R B U' F U2 B' U F' U



My current PB is 38, it can definitely be better. I'll just stick to LS and PLL for now, until I learn NISS or all the other fancy stuff.


----------



## Timona (Aug 25, 2022)

4x4.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-25
avg of 50: 44.14

Time List:
43.43, 39.96, 45.01, 40.65, 43.83, 42.31, 39.08, 45.79, (37.72), 43.07, 41.13, 45.02, 47.25, 44.31, 47.18[popped at parity], 44.49, (52.60), 47.09, 44.70, 42.04, 43.27, 46.97, 45.04, 44.16, 46.25, 45.21, 45.05, 46.40, 42.15, 48.64, 46.69, (53.61), 45.81, 38.77, 42.26, 43.82, 45.85, 44.58, 42.78, 47.56, (36.03), (37.20), 39.50, 47.50, 41.64, 46.13, 38.04, (51.79), 43.97, 47.82


----------



## Timona (Aug 26, 2022)

4x4 PB2 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-26
single: 34.68

Time List:
1838. 34.68[What No parity does to a mf] L B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 B' U' R B2 F U' F2 D F2 Uw2 F L' R2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 F B D2 L F' D' F Uw Rw2 R Uw2 U2 B' Fw' Uw Rw Uw L' Fw @2022-08-26 11:04:00


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 26, 2022)

Ah crap you're getting closer to me...


----------



## Timona (Aug 26, 2022)

4x4 PB ao5.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-31
*avg of 5: 38.97*

Time List:
40.34, 44.57, 38.52, 37.35, 38.04


----------



## Timona (Aug 27, 2022)

New PB!!
I decided to grind a little Megaminx before I slept yesterday and I got some insane times. The session started cus I was trying out Balint again. anyway, I got a 53, with a very lucky LL - I did the one edge EO alg and then CO solved, so I finished with a J-perm and then CP. Immediately after that I got a 54, with 2LLL, same lucky Last layer. So now, I currently have a sub-1 mo3 and sub-1:05 ao5.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27 (solving from 2022-08-26 23:30:45 to 2022-08-26 23:49:17)
*avg of 5: 1:04.00*

Time List:
1072. 53.89[lol] @2022-08-26 23:30:45 
1073. 54.11[2LLL] @2022-08-26 23:43:21 
1074. 1:09.93 @2022-08-26 23:45:04 
1075. 1:10.33 @2022-08-26 23:47:00 
1076. 1:07.96 @2022-08-26 23:49:17

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27 (solving from 2022-08-26 23:30:45 to 2022-08-26 23:45:04)
*mean of 3: 59.31*

Time List:
1072. 53.89[lol] @2022-08-26 23:30:45 
1073. 54.11[2LLL] @2022-08-26 23:43:21 
1074. 1:09.93 @2022-08-26 23:45:04


----------



## Timona (Aug 27, 2022)

My luck ran out. My times are back to normal.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27 (solving from 2022-08-27 11:53:48 to 2022-08-27 12:18:08)
avg of 12: 1:12.55

Time List:
1. 1:13.66 @2022-08-27 11:53:48 
2. 1:07.50 @2022-08-27 11:55:43 
3. 1:09.51 @2022-08-27 11:57:29 
4. 1:09.47 @2022-08-27 11:59:19 
5. (DNF(1:14.85)) @2022-08-27 12:01:22 
6. 1:17.18 @2022-08-27 12:06:09 
7. 1:13.68 @2022-08-27 12:08:09 
8. 1:12.69 @2022-08-27 12:10:10 
9. 1:12.28 @2022-08-27 12:12:16 
10. 1:19.46 @2022-08-27 12:14:10 
11. (1:04.23) @2022-08-27 12:16:16 
12. 1:10.11 @2022-08-27 12:18:08


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> 1072. 53.89[lol] @2022-08-26 23:30:45


max park moment (context: 59.74)


----------



## Timona (Aug 27, 2022)

ao200 is currently sub-45, so I guess I would consider myself sub-45 on 4x4. Up next, sub-40.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27
*avg of 200: 44.72*

Time List:
40.01, 46.60, 45.68, 44.70, 44.81, 44.77, 39.85, 39.82, 45.92, 43.74, 51.58, 47.23, 38.69, 49.50, DNF(47.63), 46.41, 51.44, 39.94, 43.37, 51.59, 44.78, 56.47, 47.03, 49.12, 42.37, 46.85, 51.15, 46.83, 49.45, 41.91, 46.50, 48.70, 42.53, 40.86, 45.70, 48.76, 45.97, 42.37, 38.97, 52.41, 39.81, 37.43, 44.23, 41.11, 41.14, 50.70, 43.60, 48.00, 41.26, 53.02, 42.36, 51.91, 43.43, 39.96, 45.01, 40.65, 43.83, 42.31, 39.08, 45.79, 37.72, 43.07, 41.13, 45.02, 47.25, 44.31, 47.18[popped at parity], 44.49, 52.60, 47.09, 44.70, 42.04, 43.27, 46.97, 45.04, 44.16, 46.25, 45.21, 45.05, 46.40, 42.15, 48.64, 46.69, 53.61, 45.81, 38.77, 42.26, 43.82, 45.85, 44.58, 42.78, 47.56, 36.03, 37.20, 39.50, 47.50, 41.64, 46.13, 38.04, 51.79, 43.97, 47.82, 38.59, 43.73, 46.91, 43.55, 46.03, 40.26[sick scramble], 42.49[DP], 45.54[DP], 50.52[bruh DP], 46.65[DP], 49.22[DP], 43.54, 44.56, 44.93, 42.16, 58.95, 40.53, 41.26, 51.92, 48.65, 38.53, 38.15, 38.68[3 38s ], 45.78, 46.03, 45.04, 47.95, 52.12, 45.02, 44.59, 36.63, 39.29, 50.42, 49.44, 40.49, 44.06, 43.21, 48.60, 41.60, 39.82, 47.51, 37.18, 45.74, 42.90, 50.14, 48.73, 47.89, 49.15, 49.65, 47.01, 40.27, 41.75, 34.68[What No parity does to a mf], 41.88, 43.11, 45.76, 45.57, 43.19, 51.08, 45.22, 50.56, 47.53, 44.50, 39.35, 49.48, 47.68, 43.95, 42.36, 45.87, 44.99, 47.02, 50.56, 40.34, 44.57, 38.52, 37.35, 38.04, 46.07, 51.25, 45.96, 43.28, 50.54, 47.97, 41.78, 47.97, 36.11, 39.97, 46.95, 41.64, 48.30, 43.92, 47.22, 43.31, 38.94, 39.03, 43.19, 44.44, 46.57


----------



## Timona (Aug 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> It's the end of the month, you know what that means.


Well, it's the end of the month again.

Didn't really practice 2x2 that much.


Spoiler: 2x2



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
*avg of 25: 3.757*

Time List:
1. 4.279 U F' R2 F' R' F' U2 R' U2
2. 4.290 F U R' F2 U R' F' U2 R
3. 2.018 F2 R2 U2 F U R2 U' F2 R2
4. 4.267 R' F2 R' F U' R U2 F2 U'
5. 4.492 R' U2 R' F2 U' F U F' R'
6. 4.356 F2 R' F' R U2 R' U2 F U2
7. 4.881 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U F2 R'
8. 3.286 F R' F2 U' F R U2 F' U2
9. 3.301 U' F' R2 F2 U' F' U R2 U
10. 3.803 R2 U F2 U2 F' U R2 U' F
11. 2.354 F' U2 F2 U' R' F' R F2 U R' U'
12. 4.750 F' R2 U2 R F R2 F R' F'
13. (6.998) R2 F U' F' R U2 F R U'
14. 4.146 R' F2 U' F2 U R' F R U2
15. 3.711 R2 U F2 U F' R2 F' U2 R'
16. 4.306 R2 F R2 U R' U2 R2 F2 R2
17. 3.567 R U2 R F' U2 F' U2 R U2 R2
18. (1.566 [onelooked because it's literally the easiest scramble ever]) U2 R2 U' F2 U' F U' R2 F2
19. 4.577 U2 R U' R U2 R' U' F R'
20. (1.763[lol wut]) U R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2
21. (5.540) R' U F' R' U2 R' F2 R U' R'
22. 3.162 R2 F2 R' F2 U F U F2 R'
23. 3.877 F R' F U2 R2 F' R U2 F'
24. 2.407 R U R' F' R F' R2 U R
25. 3.077 U2 F' U R U R F' R2 U2



I got sub-12 this month and I learnt ZZ. Poggers!
Also my cube feels like s__t rn so I can't do 25 solves.


Spoiler: 3x3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
*avg of 12: 11.83*

Time List:
1. 12.35 L U2 F2 L U2 B2 R' D2 L F2 R2 U' L' R U F R2 B' U' L2
2. (9.47) D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F L B' F D2 R2 U R' B2
3. 12.15 F' D2 B2 R' L2 U F R F2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 R' F
4. 11.68 F D F' U2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F L' D2 B D' B U L R2
5. 12.09 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 F' L' D' U' L2 U2 F L' B' F2
6. (13.42) U' R F2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 U' R' D' U' B D' B2 L2
7. 11.22 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D' U' R2 F' D F' L' U' B2 L R B R2
8. 9.53 F U2 R2 B F R2 D2 R2 U2 F R' D' B' D L' B2 D' B F2
9. 13.41 B' D L2 F U' R F L' B' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2
10. 11.17 B R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 U2 R2 U F2 L' D R' F' L B L B
11. 12.38 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 L' B2 U2 B' R F' L R2 F2
12. 12.28 F2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U B R' U2 L' D R' F2 L'



I'm finally sub-45


Spoiler: 4x4



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
*avg of 25: 44.53*

Time List:
42.33, 47.35, (51.55), 45.50, 40.61, 43.73, 42.66, 45.81, 42.29, 40.26, 50.57, 40.74, 48.25, 46.65, (40.12), 45.63, 44.35, 45.51, 47.70, (38.69), 40.54, (51.94), 47.73, 44.84, 42.07



I'm planning on buying the Valk 5 soon.


Spoiler: 5x5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
*avg of 12: 1:37.50*

Time List:
1:34.64, 1:39.81, 1:37.30, 1:33.96, 1:38.72, (1:52.61), 1:37.30, 1:37.80, 1:31.54, 1:40.74, (1:27.07), 1:43.15



I finally finished learning Sarah's Intermediate. Also, PB ao5 at the end lol.


Spoiler: S-Cube



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
*avg of 25: 7.92*

Time List:
9.99, 7.98, 9.22, 8.12, 7.42, 6.11, (11.20), 9.97, 7.38, 6.62, 6.41, (10.29), 9.52, 7.45, 8.91, 9.62, 8.92, (4.16), 8.13, 7.42, 9.40, 5.66, (5.20), 6.78, 5.35

*avg of 5: 5.93*

Time List:
21. 9.40 L' B' U' L B' U B' R'
22. 5.66 L R' B R U R' B L
23. 5.20 B L' R' B L' B R L
24. 6.78 B U' B' U R' B L' U
25. 5.35 L B' R L B U R' U



1:00.02


Spoiler: Ball Cube



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
*avg of 12: 1:11.19*

Time List:
1:10.07, 1:02.03, 1:16.42, (1:00.02), 1:15.48, 1:13.24, 1:13.63, 1:18.58, 1:02.44, 1:06.35, 1:13.68, (1:20.67)



For September, I'm just gonna be grinding 4x4 and Megaminx.


----------



## Timona (Aug 29, 2022)

PB by 0.08. Wish I could recon it, but I only remember the F2C and the ending.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
*single: 33.11*

Time List:
2014. 33.11 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 D L B' F U L' R' B2 D2 Uw2 L' F2 Rw2 Fw2 R F' Uw2 L' F Uw2 B Uw L D F R U2 Fw' Rw' D2 R Uw U' Fw2 @2022-08-29 16:20:43


----------



## Timona (Aug 30, 2022)

Another solve I can't recon. Solid solve tho. Of course, no parity.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-30
*single: 32.68*

Time List:
2144. 32.68 U2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L B2 R' B' U L D' U F Rw2 Uw2 U' F' Uw2 D' F' Uw2 U' F D' R2 Rw F D' Rw' Fw' R' Uw' L Fw2 U' Fw Rw'


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 30, 2022)

*chuckles* I’m in danger.


----------



## Timona (Aug 30, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> *chuckles* I’m in danger.


I literally cannot get 31.xx *unless* I get a LL skip, which is rare af.


----------



## Timona (Aug 31, 2022)

Timona said:


> //////////////////////////


Bruh, finished Edge pairing at 26 secs, F2L was easy.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-31
*single: 32.53*

Time List:
2185. 32.53 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U' R2 D L2 F U2 L' R' D2 U2 B R D' R Fw2 Rw2 F R2 Uw2 R' B' R' F Uw2 L Uw2 L Uw' Rw2 F L2 Fw2 F' Uw' Fw' U' Rw D2 R


----------



## Timona (Sep 4, 2022)

4x4.



Spoiler: Ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
solves/total: 51/51

single
best: 35.03
worst: 51.72

mean of 3
current: 42.95 (σ = 5.52)
best: 38.81 (σ = 3.62)

avg of 5
current: 45.75 (σ = 2.01)
best: 40.00 (σ = 2.49)

avg of 12
current: 44.48 (σ = 3.24)
best: *41.50* (σ = 2.57)

avg of 25
current: 43.70 (σ = 2.72)
best: *41.83* (σ = 3.18)

avg of 50
current: 42.97 (σ = 3.10)
best: *42.97* (σ = 3.10)

Average: 42.89 (σ = 3.11)
Mean: 42.93

Time List:
39.27, 37.48, 43.52, 41.47, 41.14, 35.97, 49.07, 43.94, 39.86, 39.37, 43.25, 45.74, 41.02, 41.83, 51.72, 45.16, 45.38, 35.03, 46.55, 36.92, 45.94, 43.90, 37.97, 42.78, 35.69, 44.35, 39.24, 46.08, 45.39, 43.75, 47.39, 39.39, 44.21, 41.48, 40.95, 45.78, 45.35, 43.12, 39.36, 41.04, 41.59, 49.41, 45.07, 40.19, 51.64, 42.19, 45.99, 47.62, 48.10, 43.63, 37.12


----------



## Timona (Sep 5, 2022)

4x4 practice has been going well, I'm averaging around 42-44 now, with the occassional sub-40. The main thing i gotta work on is efficiency during Centres and Cross edges, and reducing pauses, especially during edge pairing and F2L. I've pretty much nailed down F2C (ignore the fact that I still can't plan First 2 Centres lol) and 3x3 stage, though I might still learn come COLLs.

I'm also thinking of getting a new 4x4 cus the Qiyi MS twists so freaking much, not just corner twists but even center piece twists??? Maybe its something to do with my turning style, I don't even turn that aggressive lol. I might get either the GAN 460 (purely for aesthetics, it has rounded wings pieces lol), the YJ MGC 4x4, or the Moyu Aosu WR M.

Also this guy's TPS is insane...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> 4x4 practice has been going well, I'm averaging around 42-44 now, with the occassional sub-40. The main thing i gotta work on is efficiency during Centres and Cross edges, and reducing pauses, especially during edge pairing and F2L. I've pretty much nailed down F2C (ignore the fact that I still can't plan First 2 Centres lol) and 3x3 stage, though I might still learn come COLLs.
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting a new 4x4 cus the Qiyi MS twists so freaking much, not just corner twists but even center piece twists??? Maybe its something to do with my turning style, I don't even turn that aggressive lol. I might get either the GAN 460 (purely for aesthetics, it has rounded wings pieces lol), the YJ MGC 4x4, or the Moyu Aosu WR M (Dada suggested it).
> 
> Also this guy's TPS is insane...


Pleaseee don't get the gan, it's such a waste of money. I'd go with the mgc or ambition, they're a lot better for the price


----------



## LBr (Sep 5, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Pleaseee don't get the gan, it's such a waste of money. I'd go with the mgc or ambition, they're a lot better for the price


Ambition pops too much, wrm is crunchy and has bad corner cutting. The mgc is probably the best, also the zhisu, but that also pops a lot ootb


----------



## Timona (Sep 5, 2022)

I might just f__k around and learn K4 or Triforce, maybe even both. They're both very cool 4x4 methods and if I do get around to learning them, my goal is to be sub-1 with them.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 5, 2022)

LBr said:


> Ambition pops too much, wrm is crunchy and has bad corner cutting. The mgc is probably the best, also the zhisu, but that also pops a lot ootb


Maybe for you, I know as a rather rough turner the ambition pops pretty much never for me, and I can't say the same about the wrm or mgc.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 6, 2022)

The Ambition pops? Yet another thing I'm doing wrong on 4x4...


----------



## Timona (Sep 6, 2022)

Splendid.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Timona (Sep 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 20639


Yeah, I knew already lol.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Yeah, I knew already lol.


Going?


----------



## Timona (Sep 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Going?


Yup, registration isnt open yet tho


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 7, 2022)

mmmmm.... yes child....

national records' we will see
if sir Timona decides to attend

see the yoda reference? anyone?


----------



## Timona (Sep 7, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Driving lessons are going to be over?


Yeah, they're pretty much done.


----------



## Timona (Sep 7, 2022)

Now, to do this in comp.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-07
avg of 5: *41.78*

Time List:
1. (39.41) U' L F' B U' R D' B L B R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 B U2 D2 Rw2 U L Fw2 F2 U' Fw2 L' U L2 R' U2 Fw' L F' Rw2 D Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw D Rw2 L F2 
2. 42.76 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 B' L' R F U' L' R2 D' B Uw2 Fw2 U B' Rw2 D' B2 Uw2 B U' Fw2 F2 D Rw' D F2 B R' Fw Uw F' U' B' Rw' R' 
3. (44.15) F2 D' B U F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' R B2 D B' U' F U2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F Uw2 D2 R F Uw2 R2 B' L' D2 Uw' B' F' Uw' B' L' Rw B U' Fw Uw R' D2 
4. 39.43 B' U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' B F U2 F R' F2 U Rw2 D B2 Uw2 L' Uw2 D2 R2 Uw2 D R D Fw D L' R2 D2 Uw Rw Uw B Uw L' D2 
5. 43.14 U2 R F2 L' U F D' B R' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 L2 F Fw2 Uw2 F' L F Rw2 R' L Uw2 U2 L2 B Uw' R' L2 Fw2 R' Uw' D' Rw' Fw U2 Fw2 D2 Rw


----------



## Timona (Sep 10, 2022)

Just a little ao25.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-10
avg of 25: *42.38*

Time List:
42.53, 44.90, 46.68, 40.12, 40.04, 43.78, 41.63, (36.99), 47.32, (48.14), 38.37, 45.98, 45.40, 41.14, 38.92, (50.73), 39.01, 44.86, 41.95, 40.95, 42.96, 38.85, 45.47, 39.13, (38.17)


----------



## Timona (Sep 12, 2022)

I audibly gasped lmao, i was so shocked. It was with a G-perm too

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-12
*single: 31.78*

Time List:
441. 31.78 D' L D B U B L' B' U2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 Rw2 B R' Uw2 L' U2 Fw2 B' Uw2 U2 B2 L2 F' Uw B' R U R Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw L2 Uw' Rw L

*Edit*: Rode the wave and got a sub-40 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-12
*avg of 12: 39.80*

Time List:
31.78, 35.55, 39.16, 40.36, 46.39, 42.59, 36.74, 35.42, 49.93, 41.26, 38.03, 42.51


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

Could you give me some tips on how to be sub-1? I know yau and 3-2-3 edges.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> Yup, registration isnt open yet tho


It opened 4 days ago and there is only 1 person registered, lol.


----------



## Timona (Sep 12, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Could you give me some tips on how to be sub-1? I know yau and 3-2-3 edges.


- Practice. It's cliche, I know, but its the only way to properly improve your lookahead.
- Watch Feliks' video on Yau 3-2-3 edge pairing special cases.
- Turn slow during cross edges, no need to spam TPS here
- Watch a s--t ton of example solves
- Do slow solves to implement the things you've learnt from example solves
- Watch Jperms 4x4 sub-1 video. I basically watched it mutliple times, worked on each step of what he said and then it stuck with me.
- Practice.



gsingh said:


> It opened 4 days ago and there is only 1 person registered, lol.


Bummer. I asked some of the guys and they said they'll be there, I don't know why they haven't registered tho


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> - Practice. It's cliche, I know, but its the only way to properly improve your lookahead.
> - Watch Feliks' video on Yau 3-2-3 edge pairing special cases.
> - Turn slow during cross edges, no need to spam TPS here
> - Watch a s--t ton of example solves
> ...


Thanks. Will do them as soon as I'm out of school.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 12, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Thanks. Will do them as soon as I'm out of school.


Why not just do them during school?














Jk. Kids, don't grind 5x5 during math class like I'm doing right now.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Why not just do them during school?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I grind 3x3 during math class. Lol


----------



## Timona (Sep 13, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-13
avg of 12: *40.98*

Time List:
39.09, 38.87, (37.00), 37.42, 38.72, 38.24[N-perm], 44.52, 39.36, 45.29, (45.34), 44.62, 43.64


----------



## Timona (Sep 14, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-14
avg of 12: *42.59*

Time List:
45.37, 43.46, 41.70, (50.86), 42.90, 38.27, 41.70, 46.88, (37.85), 40.24, 47.01, 38.36

Asides from planning F2C and getting a new cube, any tips for sub-40? Currently, i'm just working on being consistent.


----------



## Timona (Sep 15, 2022)

Good progress. Currently averaging around 43 secs.



> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...


----------



## Timona (Sep 17, 2022)

3x3 sucks.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-17
avg of 5: 11.61

Time List:
1. (8.82) B2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F' L2 D' L2 R B2 U2 B2 R' 
2. 12.34 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 U L2 F L' B2 U R D' F' L F2 R 
3. 10.75 D L' D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U' B' L' U2 F' D2 F' U' 
4. 11.73 L' B' F2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 D L2 U L D' B L R' B 
5. (13.84) U2 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 R B2 R' U L' D' F' L' U' R B2 U'


----------



## Timona (Sep 17, 2022)

September is moving so fast, I didnt realise half of the month is gone

anyway, I'm satisfied with my 4x4 progress for now so I've decided to grind Megaminx till the month ends. Which is basically watching example solves and implementing what I've learnt in solves.

Also, i didnt realise the Yuhu v2 is a "budget" magnetic



Spoiler: Some solves I did today, with a sub-1



Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-17
avg of 12: 1:09.95

Time List:
1:04.96, 1:09.03, 1:10.72, *59.34*, 1:08.66, 1:16.20, 1:13.50, 1:05.37, 1:06.96, 1:14.71, 1:24.51, 1:09.37


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> September is moving so fast, I didnt realise half of the month is gone
> 
> anyway, I'm satisfied with my 4x4 progress for now so I've decided to grind Megaminx till the month ends. Which is basically watching example solves and implementing what I've learnt in solves.
> 
> ...


In what world is a $12USD magnetic 3x3 dodecahedron not budget? Budget means cheap, not bad. I'm surprised people still think that way.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 17, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> In what world is a $12USD magnetic 3x3 dodecahedron not budget? Budget means cheap, not bad. I'm surprised people still think that way.


I do believe the value of a dollar is quite a bit higher, so it might not be cheap for him. At least I think that's what he was referring to


----------



## Timona (Sep 18, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> In what world is a $12USD magnetic 3x3 dodecahedron not budget? Budget means cheap, not bad. I'm surprised people still think that way.





Eli Apperson said:


> so it might not be cheap for him


Yeah it wasn't cheap for me, I'm in a 3rd world country.


----------



## Timona (Sep 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
avg of 12: 1:11.27

Time List:
1:11.55, 1:11.96, 1:09.62, (1:19.11), 1:11.19, 1:09.42, (1:00.19), 1:14.91, 1:09.80, 1:06.68, 1:16.96, 1:10.57


----------



## Timona (Sep 24, 2022)

*Some Updates lol

2x2*
PB ao5



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
> avg of 5: *2.410*
> 
> Time List:
> ...



The rest were some sort of skip that I can't remember how I got them.

*3x3*
Got this nice ao12 the other day that's 0.25 away from my PB



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
> avg of 12: 10.97
> 
> Time List:
> ...





Spoiler: Bonus ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
avg of 5: 10.89

Time List:
5674. 9.46 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 F' L' B' L' F2 R' B' D R
5675. 11.78 R' F2 R D2 F2 R U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B U F L' B F' R2 B2 F
5676. 10.48 B L2 U' R' U' F' B2 U2 B' R U2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 L B2 D2
5677. 10.42 F' L2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L D' F R' B' U' F2 L2
5678. 12.16 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 R2 D U2 F2 B' U B' D F2 L' U F2 R B'



*4x4*
PB ao5 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
avg of 5: *37.34*

Time List:
45.24, 37.72, 35.25, 39.04, 32.84

*Megaminx*
PB fail lol. I was "done" with S2L at 46 secs, only to rotate and see that I inserted a corner wrong, so I had to correct the corner. The LL was really easy so if I hadn't messed S2L, would have definitely been sub-53.89.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
single: 58.73

Time List:
1165. 58.73 @2022-09-21 16:12:15

Asides from that I haven't really solved much this week. It's a shame really.


----------



## Timona (Sep 25, 2022)

Mehta FTW! I think this is PB with Mehta.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-25
single: *15.99*

Time List:
5785. 15.99 B U2 B L' B2 L2 U' L' D2 B' R2 B U2 F U2 F' D2 F R2 L2

z' y' r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 // FB
U2 R u' R U R U' R u' R U' R' U // 3QB
R' F R2 F' R' // EOLE
U2 R2 U2 R2' U' R U R' U R U2 R' // 6CO
U2 R2 U R2' // APDR
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL

57STM / 15.99sec =3.56TPS


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 26, 2022)

Are you going to Lagos in October? You can win some events 

(lol 5 ppl registered)


----------



## Timona (Sep 27, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-27 (solving from 2022-09-27 11:55:39 to 2022-09-27 12:02:04)
mean of 3: *9.85*

Time List:
5866. 9.98 U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 B D2 B U' L' D2 R D2 B' L' @2022-09-27 11:55:39
5867. 9.62 B D' F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R2 F2 B U' F' D L U' R2 U' @2022-09-27 12:00:47
5868. 9.94 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' B' D U B' U' R' U2 B L' @2022-09-27 12:02:04


----------



## Timona (Sep 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> Well, it's the end of the month again.


The end of the month is nigh.

Wow, I actually practiced 2x2. What a surprise.


Spoiler: 2x2



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-28
*avg of 25: 3.754*

Time List:
1. 4.117 U2 R' F2 R2 U F' U2 R2 U'
2. 3.799 R' U2 F2 R F R2 U2 F U'
3. 4.487 U F U2 F R' F' U F2 U'
4. (2.317) U R2 U2 F' U' F U F R'
5. 3.411 F' U F R2 F' R2 F' U' F
6. 3.910 R2 U F R2 U2 F' R F R2
7. 2.829 R' F R U2 R U2 F R2 U2
8. 3.223 U2 F2 R2 U' R' U R U2 F'
9. 3.680 R2 U' F R' U2 F U' R2 F'
10. 3.663 F2 R U' R F' U F' U' R2
11. (4.645) F2 U2 F' U R2 F R' U' F'
12. 3.841 U R' F R F' R2 F R' U'
13. 4.197 R2 F R U2 R' U F U' R F2
14. 4.578 U' F U' F2 R' U' R F R'
15. 3.910 F2 R' U' F R2 U' R F' R'
16. 4.512 F U' F2 R F R F' U' F'
17. 3.850 U2 R U' R F2 R' U' R F
18. 3.387 F2 R F2 U' F' R U2 R' U2
19. 3.790 U2 R U' F R' F2 U F U'
20. 4.428 R F' R U R2 F2 U R' U' F'
21. 4.062 F2 R2 U R' U F2 R2 U2 F' R'
22. (1.995) R2 F' R U F' R U2 R' F'
23. 2.372 U' R F' U F' U R F2 U2
24. (4.663) U2 F2 R F2 U' R' U' F R'
25. 2.791 U' F' R2 U R' F2 R F' R



Bad cube lol.


Spoiler: 3x3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-28
*avg of 25: 11.92*

Time List:
1. (9.21) L2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R D F' U' B2 L2 D B2 F' R'
2. 11.94 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R' B' F2 R' D' L' D' B' R
3. (10.04) F B U' L' U2 L D U2 F R2 U2 F D2 B D2 L2 B' R2 B
4. 11.46 R' D2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 L U R U2 R' F D L' B
5. 11.20 D L2 B' F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 D R' B2 U' L' R U2 L
6. (14.82) R B' L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R F L' B' U B' F
7. 12.37 R' U R B L' F U R B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2
8. 10.39 U2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 B' U' L F R' U' B' L' D2 U'
9. 13.14 B' R' F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B' R U B D' B2 F2
10. 13.22 B' D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 B R2 B2 F L' F' R2 F' D' B' D' R D
11. 11.95 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U R U' L' R' D U B R2 U' B
12. 10.81 R' F' U' R' D F' B' U' R' U2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2
13. 12.26 L F U2 L2 B R2 D2 F L2 B2 F' R2 F2 U' R' B2 D' L' U2 L2
14. 11.26 F' B2 U D2 L' U' F B2 R U D B2 D' R2 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2
15. 13.71 U F L U' F2 U B R' U D2 B R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F'
16. 11.57 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' R2 D' B' L D B2 R' F2 D U'
17. (14.25) R L D' R B' L' D B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 F2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F L'
18. 12.80 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D R B L2 F L U2 B2 L' R2
19. 11.81 R' D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 R' U B' D' L F2 D' U'
20. 11.94 R D2 R B D' B U' F U B2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B L2 B
21. 12.84 U' R B' L2 F2 R F' L B2 U' D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 B'
22. 12.43 R L U2 R2 D' F' L' D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 B U2
23. 11.22 F2 R' D' R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' L2 F' D2 L B' F' D B'
24. 11.42 L' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' L R2 D2 R D U' R2
25. 10.68 F' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F' L2 B L' D B2 L D2

BTW, first 5 solves is a 10.9 ao5 lol



Bonus ZZ ao12 because why not?


Spoiler: ZZ



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
*avg of 12: 17.23*

Time List:
1. 17.32 F' B2 L2 R2 U R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B' L D' F L' D L2
2. 15.01 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B' R' U2 L R2 B U' B' U2 B2
3. 19.13 R2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 F L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R D2
4. (12.75) F2 D F' L2 F U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 D' L U' L' R' B U2
5. (21.72) F R2 F' U2 R2 B D2 F U2 B2 D2 B' L F D B' L' F D L
6. 15.11 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D L' F' R' D' U L' R B'
7. 17.20 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L D' B' F2 U2 F' L2 R'
8. 15.57 B U2 L2 B2 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L' F2 D R D2 L2 B L2
9. 15.57 L' B' R' F' L F2 L' U' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F U'
10. 17.60 U' F R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F' U F L R' B D2 R'
11. 21.58 U' L F R' D2 F2 U R D B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' F'
12. 18.20 R' U2 F2 D L2 U F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R F' D2 B2 F L' F L'



I mainly practiced 4x4 this month. Currently averaging 42-44. Sheesh,


Spoiler: 4x4 best event!



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
*avg of 25: 42.79*

Time List:
37.53, 46.62, 42.66, 41.10, 41.24, 42.95, (50.16), (33.82[Clean.]), 41.25, (37.04), 42.71, 47.83, 42.52, (49.36), 45.52, 37.30, 39.28, 40.39, 45.13, 47.62, 43.60, 41.94, 40.94, 43.95, 46.46



My 5x5 turns so bad rn, it's unusable  (if you want proof look at my Weekly comp times lmao)

I haven't had time to practice Megaminx. No time to watch example solves either... My hands have also started hurting whenever I try to solve Mega. Bruh


Spoiler: The Hungarian Supernova



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
*avg of 12: 1:11.42*

Time List:
1:10.83, 1:19.48, (1:06.69), 1:08.64, 1:10.22, 1:12.45, 1:11.34, 1:10.82, 1:11.31, 1:10.12, (DNF(1:15.64)), 1:09.01[my fingers hurt.]



Didn't practice Skewb too lol, asides from when I was gonna do Weekly Comp. S**t average.


Spoiler: S-cube



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
*avg of 25: 8.87*

Time List:
1. 7.86 R U' B' R U L R' U B'
2. 11.15 R' U L U R' U B U
3. 9.03 R U R L' R' B R B R'
4. 8.44 B U' B L' U' R L' U B'
5. 7.38 U' B' R L' U R' U' B L'
6. 7.30 U' B U L' B L U' R L
7. 8.94 B' U' B' U R' U R L' U
8. (5.15) L B R U' L R B R B
9. 7.25 L R' B U' R' U L' U'
10. 7.61 U' B R' B R L' B' L'
11. 8.91 U' B' L U' R' U R' B'
12. 9.72 B' U' R L B' R L B
13. 7.23 U' B' L' R' U R B L'
14. 8.26 R U L' U L R U B'
15. 12.10 B L' R' L U B L' R'
16. 8.07 U R U B R U' B' R B
17. (5.90) L R B' U B' U' B U R'
18. 8.13 L B L U R L B' L B
19. (14.27) L U' R B' U L' U B
20. 10.87 U' B L B' U L' R U' B
21. 9.12 R B' R' U' B R' L U R'
22. (DNF(8.02)) L U' B' L' U B L B
23. 8.10 L' U' B' U' R' U' B L'
24. 11.43 U' B R L' U' R' B' L' U'
25. 9.31 B' L' U R' L U L U'


----------



## Timona (Sep 30, 2022)

FMC PB from this week's comp, scramble 3.

R' U' F R B2 L D2 L2 D2 F U B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' F


Spoiler: 37 moves



x2 L' U2 B' // EOLine
L' U L2 U L2 R' U' R2 L U' L' // LB
U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' // RB
R' U2 R2 U R D' R U R' D R' U2 R' U// ZBLL

*Final Solution*
x2 L' U2 B' L' U L2 U L2 R' U' R2 L U' L' U2 R' U R' U R' U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R D' R U R' D R' U2 R' U



Nice.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 30, 2022)

NO you beat me by one move.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 20639


It's next week. Are you going?


----------



## Timona (Sep 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> It's next week. Are you going?


Nah, my dad said no. Good news tho, my mum's in the UK already.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> NO you beat me by one move.


i beat u by 7


----------



## hyn (Oct 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> FMC PB from this week's comp, scramble 3.
> 
> R' U' F R B2 L D2 L2 D2 F U B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' F
> 
> ...


How many ZBLLs do u know?


----------



## Timona (Oct 1, 2022)

hyn said:


> How many ZBLLs do u know?


Exact amount, idk. I just know some cus I learn algs randomly.


----------



## Timona (Oct 1, 2022)

Time to be sub-10.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> Time to be sub-10.
> View attachment 20849


Your old main was a Qiyi Warrior W, right? You will be sub-11, for sure, with this. Good luck!

(I recommend keeping it loose as it will corner-cut a lot better.)


----------



## Timona (Oct 2, 2022)

The new cube is working lol, OH PB single from yesterday.



> *15.86*
> R B U' F' D' F D B2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 B2 R U
> 
> D' U L F' D2 // cross
> ...



Sub-20 OH single with ZZ, from this morning.



> *18.81*
> B R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' R' B' R D' L' U2 B2 L'
> 
> x2 B' U R D F D' L2 R D2 // EOcross
> ...


----------



## Timona (Oct 2, 2022)

*Goals for October
2x2
- *Finish learning CLL. I have just L, AS and U left.
- Finish learning Ortega PBL lol

*3x3*
- Do a ton of untimed solves and planning first pair
- Maybe learn some COLLs/ZBLLs
- I'm still contemplating switching to ZZ fully, since I'm so close to sub-10 with CFOP. I'll still be practicing and improving my ZZ
- Review my algs and switching some up

*4x4*
- Improve centres and cross edges efficiency and watch a ton of example solves

*5x5
- *Get either the MGC or Valk 5

*Megaminx*
- Do slow and untimed solves and watch example solves

*3x3 OH
- *Learn OH algs lol
- Switch to my left hand lol

*FMC
- *Learn NISS (for some reason, I still don't get it)


----------



## Timona (Oct 4, 2022)

Missed OH PB by 0.03

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-04
*single: 15.89*

Time List:
940. 15.89 F2 B U2 L U' F' L U' R U2 L B2 L' D2 L' F2 B2 L B2 R'

y' x' L U R' U2 x' U2 x' // cross
y U' R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R2 U R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 4th pair
R U' L' U R' U' L // ZBLL

41STM


----------



## Timona (Oct 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
avg of 12: 10.95

Time List:
1. (7.95) U2 B' D F2 U F2 D L2 U B2 D' B2 U' R B F2 D U2 L2 D2 B' 
2. 10.01 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U L' U L D' R' B' R' D2 R2 U 
3. 11.90 B2 L' D R' U2 B' R U L D2 F' R2 U2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F' R2 F2 
4. 11.94 R' L' B' U F' L F2 L U' L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U L2 U2 B' 
5. 11.32 F2 R L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L D R' F' L2 U F2 U 
6. 8.95 R' D2 R F2 D2 L D2 B2 F2 L D B' L2 F D R2 F D F 
7. 9.37 U' B' L' R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D B D U2 R D' U R 
8. (13.29) U' B2 U2 R F D2 B2 U' R F B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D 
9. 10.95 R2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 F2 L D2 R' B2 R' D' L' B2 F U2 L2 U2 R' 
10. 12.15 D' L' B F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D L' R2 B U L' U2 R2 
11. 10.14 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 U L' B' U' L R' B L B2 
12. 12.76 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 R2 U' F' D' B F' D2 U R' F'


----------



## Timona (Oct 6, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
avg of 5: 9.70

Time List:
767. 8.88 F2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R2 D B' D' R' F U2 R' F R'
768. 8.85 L2 D F2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B R' D' F' D2 U R2 F2 R2 F
769. 12.05 R2 L2 B' U L B D F D2 F U2 B D2 F R2 F U2 D2 F2 D
770. 11.36 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 B' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 D R B
771. 8.25 F2 B L2 D' R B U F D R B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L' U2 D2 L B2 L2


----------



## Timona (Oct 9, 2022)

One week after using the RS3M, I have more than a thousand solves on it already and I've pretty much broken all my PBs.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-09
avg of 5: *9.45*

Time List:
1037. 9.08 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L U2 L F2 D2 L B F U' B2 R2 F' U' L'
1038. 9.41 B' L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F' R' D L B L' F2 R' D L' D2
1039. 9.32 L2 F' U2 F L2 F L2 F R2 F U2 D B' L2 B R2 F2 L B2 F'
1040. 10.77 U R' U2 D2 R U' F' U' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2
1041. 9.61 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 U F D L U' B2 L B' F2 L'



Spoiler: mo3 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-09
mean of 3: *9.00*

Time List:
1065. 9.67 B D2 F L2 R2 B R2 F L2 F2 L2 F D U' F' D' B' L' U' B F2
1066. 8.86 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R' D B2 D' U' F D2 U L'
1067. 8.48 U2 R' D' R' L D B F2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 L B2 D2 F2 U' B2





Spoiler: Sub-10 ao12 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-09
avg of 12: *9.91*

Time List:
1065. 9.67 B D2 F L2 R2 B R2 F L2 F2 L2 F D U' F' D' B' L' U' B F2
1066. 8.86 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R' D B2 D' U' F D2 U L'
1067. 8.48 U2 R' D' R' L D B F2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 L B2 D2 F2 U' B2
1068. 10.89 L B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D R' B2 L' F' L' D' R'
1069. 10.80 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 B R2 B' D2 U' F D' R' B' U L2 D' R2
1070. 9.29 R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' F' U' L' D2 F L D2 U
1071. 13.51 D L F' D2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B' L F R'
1072. 11.93 B U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F L' F2 U' B R D2 F U2
1073. 8.57 U F R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' F L' R2 F2 U
1074. 10.19 L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' R' D L2 B' U F2 L U2
1075. 10.39 U2 F' L F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D U2 F R D2 U2 L2 D' F'
1076. 8.39 U2 R' B R2 D L' F U' D B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L'





Spoiler: sub-11 ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-09
avg of 100: *10.86*

Time List:
1015. 9.58 D' F R2 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B F R' B' R2 F' R
1016. 13.06 F U D R' U2 F D' B2 R' B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 F R2
1017. 11.57 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U B2 F' R2 B D' L' U'
1018. 10.90 U' F2 L F D' R' B2 L' F L2 U' L2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U
1019. 9.32 B' R2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 U' F2 D' U' L B L' F U' F R'
1020. 9.80 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R B' U' L B U F2 D2 B' U2
1021. 9.50 U L F B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L D' U' R' D2 U2 F
1022. 11.00 L' U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R' F L' B' L' U B' L'
1023. 9.63 D F2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 B' R U' B' F' L B' R B' F2
1024. 10.84 B2 R F U' D2 F L D F' D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2
1025. 10.17 D2 L2 R' F2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F L2 U' B' D2 U2 R' D B'
1026. 11.63 U' L2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R' B' R' F L2 U L' R' U B
1027. 13.43 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 L D2 B2 F D R D F D2 U' R U2
1028. 10.06 R2 B D2 B F2 U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F' L D2 F D' B' L' F2 U B
1029. 12.20 R' F2 R D2 R F2 D2 L R D' F2 D F' U R2 B2 F2 U2
1030. 12.62 R' U' L2 F D2 B2 L' U' R' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2
1031. 10.61 F2 B2 L' F D2 B U F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R B2 R B2 R B2 D' L2
1032. 10.83 B2 U' L F D2 F D F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F
1033. 15.44 B2 L2 B' L2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L B' D2 U' L2 D2 U
1034. 11.06 L' D L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R F2 L U2 B F
1035. 10.30 U R D2 F' U' L2 U' L' U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 U B2 R2
1036. 9.97 L2 B' R F D' R2 L2 U' B D' R2 F2 R2 U' D' L2 D' B2 D F2
1037. 9.08 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L U2 L F2 D2 L B F U' B2 R2 F' U' L'
1038. 9.41 B' L2 U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F' R' D L B L' F2 R' D L' D2
1039. 9.32 L2 F' U2 F L2 F L2 F R2 F U2 D B' L2 B R2 F2 L B2 F'
1040. 10.77 U R' U2 D2 R U' F' U' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2
1041. 9.61 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 U F D L U' B2 L B' F2 L'
1042. 10.94 L2 F' U' R L' F2 R' B' R' U2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U L2 D
1043. 9.37 D B' L D' F R' F' B2 D' U2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R
1044. 11.73 R' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' L R U2 B' R2 U B U2
1045. 11.46 D2 R B L2 U L2 U' F' U F2 U2 F B2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2
1046. 10.75 U R D' F2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B F2 D L R' D2 U'
1047. 10.31 F' U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 L D B L' B2 D' F2
1048. 16.26 U B2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R F D L F' R B2 D' U
1049. 10.06 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 L B U F' R F2 D B' F' D2
1050. 11.42 L U' L B2 R' F' D' B L' D2 L2 U R2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2
1051. 12.47 B2 R' D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F' U B U L' F R'
1052. 10.66 L' B' L' R2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 F' R2 F' U F R2 D' B D R'
1053. 10.43 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L' F' R F2 D' U2 L U2 L2
1054. 11.69 R U R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U2 F' R B2 L U F R' U
1055. 9.83 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 R B2 F2 D2 R D B U' R' D B L2 D B'
1056. 11.56 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 B2 U R' F' L' B L2 D' F2 L
1057. 10.76 L' F2 D' F' B2 L U R2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 R2 D' B2
1058. 8.67 F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U F L' B' R D' U L' F L2 R2
1059. 10.21 F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B R2 D' R B' R' F' U2 L
1060. 13.07 L B2 D R2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 L B' R F D' R B U' F2
1061. 12.82 R2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B U' F' U R F U B D2 U'
1062. 10.04 F' L F U B' D2 L F' B2 U2 D L2 U' F2 U F2 B2 D2 B
1063. 10.15 U F' R2 F2 D U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L U R F L F2 R2
1064. 12.57  D2 L' U2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F L2 D2 L2 B F L' B L2 U L2 D F'
1065. 9.67 B D2 F L2 R2 B R2 F L2 F2 L2 F D U' F' D' B' L' U' B F2
1066. 8.86 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R' D B2 D' U' F D2 U L'
1067. 8.48 U2 R' D' R' L D B F2 R' D2 R B2 L D2 L B2 D2 F2 U' B2
1068. 10.89 L B2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F D R' B2 L' F' L' D' R'
1069. 10.80 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 B R2 B' D2 U' F D' R' B' U L2 D' R2
1070. 9.29 R' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' F' U' L' D2 F L D2 U
1071. 13.51 D L F' D2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B' L F R'
1072. 11.93 B U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F L' F2 U' B R D2 F U2
1073. 8.57 U F R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' F L' R2 F2 U
1074. 10.19 L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' R' D L2 B' U F2 L U2
1075. 10.39 U2 F' L F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D U2 F R D2 U2 L2 D' F'
1076. 8.39 U2 R' B R2 D L' F U' D B2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 L'
1077. 12.18 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R' B U R2 B2 U2 D L2 D R2 U F2 B D2
1078. 12.47 L U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U L' B2 F R F2 D2 U B
1079. 10.67 F2 U' F B L' U' B2 D F2 B2 L F2 L' D2 F2 B2 L U2 F'
1080. 10.38 U2 L B U' D2 F B2 R L2 F L2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 D
1081. 10.72 L2 F2 L2 F R F' U2 L F2 R2 L2 B2 D R2 D R2 U2 R2 U'
1082. 11.31 F B2 D2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U' L' B' L2 F' R F2 L' U2
1083. 8.80 D2 R2 B2 D R' F R2 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 L
1084. 13.04 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F R' B U2 B' R' U R' B'
1085. 9.44 R D2 L F2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 D' U R B' U2 B' U2 R
1086. 10.56 L2 F D2 L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R D U2 F2 R' U F D' F
1087. 9.75 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L B2 F' R' B L2 U2 B2 U2
1088. 16.97 L D' F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 R U B R' D F2 U2
1089. 11.77 F2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 F L R2 D F' D L
1090. 8.74 D2 F2 R' U F2 L' D R2 F R2 L D2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 L U2
1091. 10.75 B' R2 F D F D R' L2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 D2 F L2 B U2 B2 D R
1092. 10.45 U' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F' L2 R2 U R F' D' B L2
1093. 11.08 U2 L U2 R U2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 R U' L' D2 R2 U' L2 F L'
1094. 12.16 R F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L U R' D' L2 F' L R' F2
1095. 9.25 D' F' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D' F2 L F' U F2 U2 L'
1096. 9.03 F L2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L D' B2 U' R2 D2 B D
1097. 10.57 U F2 R' B' R L' B' U2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B' R
1098. 9.96 U F' D2 B2 R' B' R' U B2 R2 U2 F' B' U2 F' L2 B U2 L2 R'
1099. 10.92 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' L D2 F' U2 F' U L' D2 F
1100. 11.71 F2 D L' F B' R F' D' R' D2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 D
1101. 10.53 B2 D B L2 U2 L' U R' D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U' B'
1102. 10.44 R' B' R U2 B U' R2 D L' F2 D2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2
1103. 10.96 D' R2 F2 L B' U L R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D F2
1104. 13.42 D' L' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B U B' U B R2
1105. 12.44 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 B L2 D' R F2 D2 L' U'
1106. 12.36 L' U R' F' L' U2 L D L' D2 R2 B L2 F' U2 B' U2 B' L2 B
1107. 12.25 U2 R' U' L' D' L F' U' R U2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U L2 U' L2
1108. 12.46 L F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D U B2 D U2 B' R F D' R2 B2 L F R2
1109. 12.22 L2 B2 F R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 B D L' U R D R2
1110. 10.46 B L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B L2 D' L R F' D' R
1111. 10.93 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 L B' L' D B F2 D' R' U
1112. 12.10 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R U R' F' U B R' D U' L
1113. 10.59 F2 R' B' D2 F' R2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B F U' L2 U2 B' L D R F'
1114. 11.92 F R' B' D L D B2 U L F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 B' L2 F2





Spoiler


----------



## Timona (Oct 11, 2022)

Almost sub-10. Absolutely insane.





Spoiler: Solutions



1. 8.70 F' R2 B2 F' L2 B L D2 L B2 D2 L' F' D2 L' F' U'
2. 9.21 R L2 B' U' F L D' B' R' U2 R F2 R F2 D2 L2 B' L D'
3. 9.44 U R' F' L' F2 L R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' U L2 F2 R U' L2
4. 11.66 R2 U' B' U' D2 L' F U' F U R F L2 B' D2 F2 R2 B



Also my OH was insane. The 17 and 16 were PLL skips.


----------



## Timona (Oct 11, 2022)

PB ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-11 (solving from 2022-10-11 21:52:55 to 2022-10-11 21:56:31)
avg of 5: *9.30*

Time List:
7475. 9.83 B F2 D2 F2 R F2 L' U2 R D2 L F2 R' D' F' L' B' F R2 D' R' @2022-10-11 21:52:55
7476. 8.67 U' B' U2 R2 D B2 D2 U L2 B2 U L2 F R F2 L' B2 R2 U @2022-10-11 21:53:45
7477. 10.72 R' U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D F' R B' D2 B' R' D2 B' L @2022-10-11 21:54:05
7478. 8.81 R L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D R U' L' R' U2 F' D2 @2022-10-11 21:54:37
7479. 9.27 D R2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 F2 R' D L2 F' D L' R' U F2 @2022-10-11 21:56:31

Edit: one solve later and it's 9.26.


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-11 (solving from 2022-10-11 21:53:45 to 2022-10-11 23:00:10)
avg of 5: 9.26

Time List:
7476. 8.67 U' B' U2 R2 D B2 D2 U L2 B2 U L2 F R F2 L' B2 R2 U @2022-10-11 21:53:45 
7477. 10.72 R' U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 D F' R B' D2 B' R' D2 B' L @2022-10-11 21:54:05 
7478. 8.81 R L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D R U' L' R' U2 F' D2 @2022-10-11 21:54:37 
7479. 9.27 D R2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 F2 R' D L2 F' D L' R' U F2 @2022-10-11 21:56:31 
7480. 9.69 D2 F L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 B F2 L2 R U' L' R2 D' B L2 D' B2 @2022-10-11 23:00:10



Also PB ao12.


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-11 (solving from 2022-10-11 21:52:35 to 2022-10-11 23:03:14)
> avg of 12: *9.86*
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## Timona (Oct 12, 2022)

OH PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-12
*avg of 12: 24.07*

Time List:
1132. 28.47 R' F2 L2 R U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 R' U L B2 D2 R' D2 F' U' R2
1133. 31.12 F D L B U2 F R' F U' R2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 B'
1134. 25.01 D F D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B D B2 D2 R' D F
1135. 25.85 U F L R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' B D2 U' R' U2 L2 R'
1136. 20.49 D B' D' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F' U B' L' D' U F2
1137. 23.79 B2 D R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D F' R' F' L2 B' R' F2 U' R2
1138. 23.51 U2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' R2 F' L' R' B' R D R' D U' L2
1139. 26.80 U F2 U B2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B' L B2 D' B' L2 D2 B' L
1140. 20.43 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F R2 B' U2 F2 L D' F R2 F2 L U' R
1141. 24.71 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L U F' D2 U' L' B' L R D'
1142. 21.27 R U2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R F' L U L R2 U' L' R
1143. 20.84 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 F L' R' B D' F' U L U


----------



## Timona (Oct 13, 2022)

PB ao5 while doing an ao25

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-13 (solving from 2022-10-13 17:06:41 to 2022-10-13 17:08:14)
avg of 5: *9.13*

Time List:
7823. 8.25 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 B' L U' B F2 U2 R' U' L2 B' @2022-10-13 17:06:41
7824. 9.49 D F2 D2 B R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' U B2 L' U B' D2 L'  @2022-10-13 17:07:04
7825. 8.38 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 B' U2 F' U' B D' B U' B2 R B  @2022-10-13 17:07:30
7826. 10.49 F R2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 L B U' R2 F' U' L B @2022-10-13 17:07:50
7827. 9.52 F' L' B' U2 L2 D' R' U2 L' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 @2022-10-13 17:08:14



Spoiler: the ao25 in question



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-13 (solving from 2022-10-13 16:58:08 to 2022-10-13 17:09:37)
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 8.25
worst: 14.67

mean of 3
current: 10.63 (σ = 0.97)
best: *8.71* (σ = 0.68)

avg of 5
current: 10.36 (σ = 0.78)
best: *9.13* (σ = 0.65)

avg of 12
current: 10.64 (σ = 1.17)
best: 10.64 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 25
current: 10.76 (σ = 0.76)
best: 10.76 (σ = 0.76)

Average: 10.76 (σ = 0.76)
Mean: 10.83

Time List:
1. 10.00 F2 R B2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' F2 L' F' L2 U F' L' D F2 L2 F' @2022-10-13 16:58:08
2. 10.18 L D2 F' R2 L U' B L D2 F B2 D2 B' U2 F D2 B U2 B' U2 @2022-10-13 16:58:31
3. 10.52 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L' U2 R' B F2 U L R' D R' @2022-10-13 16:58:51
4. 11.16 F2 U2 R2 D L D' B' U F' R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 R' @2022-10-13 16:59:13
5. 13.33 R2 L2 F R L D2 B' D2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 L F' @2022-10-13 16:59:38
6. 10.46 U B2 L U L2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 R F' L' B2 F' @2022-10-13 17:00:11
7. 9.89 F' R U' F B D' L D2 L2 U' D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 F R2 @2022-10-13 17:00:37
8. 11.25 D' F2 L D2 B2 R F R' L F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 @2022-10-13 17:01:00
9. 11.27 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 L2 R B L' U L' U L F2 U2 @2022-10-13 17:01:24
10. 9.63 R2 D F2 B U2 F' D' L' B' U2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 L F2 D2 R U2 L2 @2022-10-13 17:01:46
11. 10.70 R' B2 U F2 U' F D' F L2 U2 F R2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U' @2022-10-13 17:02:07
12. 11.61 F' D2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D B R D L2 D' L' U B R2 @2022-10-13 17:02:28
13. 11.32 F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B' F U B R B D2 L B F L2 @2022-10-13 17:03:02
14. 14.67 L U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R F2 L B2 F2 R2 B U F D' F U' B2 F2 D' @2022-10-13 17:03:25
15. 11.24 D' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D B2 F U B F' D' R U2 L' B R @2022-10-13 17:04:39
16. 12.30 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U R' F' U2 R B L' F2 U F' @2022-10-13 17:05:07
17. 11.18 R2 U R2 U2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F U' R U L F2 U F R2 @2022-10-13 17:05:29
18. 11.46 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R B2 R U2 D R2 B' U2 R B L2 R' @2022-10-13 17:05:52
19. 8.25 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 B' L U' B F2 U2 R' U' L2 B' @2022-10-13 17:06:41
20. 9.49 D F2 D2 B R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' U B2 L' U B' D2 L' @2022-10-13 17:07:04
21. 8.38 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 B' U2 F' U' B D' B U' B2 R B @2022-10-13 17:07:30
22. 10.49 F R2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 L B U' R2 F' U' L B @2022-10-13 17:07:50
23. 9.52 F' L' B' U2 L2 D' R' U2 L' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 @2022-10-13 17:08:14
24. 11.30 F2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' L' F2 L' F' L2 R' B' F' D' @2022-10-13 17:09:15
25. 11.07 L' D2 L' D B' U' B R' B U F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' L2 @2022-10-13 17:09:37


----------



## Timona (Oct 15, 2022)

New OH PB. Right-hand supremacy!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-14
*single: 15.35*

Time List:
1295. 15.35 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D R2 F' L' D R F' R2 D2 R2 F' U2



Spoiler: recon



y' U R' B' x2 y U R U' R' D' U R U' R' D' // xxcross
U' R U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U R // 3rd and 4th pairs
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // OLL
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // PLL

51STM / 15.35sec =3.32TPS


----------



## Timona (Oct 15, 2022)

ao100. The 7 was amazing.



Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 7.01
worst: 17.65

mean of 3
current: 11.72 (σ = 0.96)
best: 9.54 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 5
current: 11.54 (σ = 0.66)
best: 9.89 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 12
current: 11.53 (σ = 1.29)
best: 10.15 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 25
current: 11.34 (σ = 1.12)
best: *10.24* (σ = 0.59)

avg of 50
current: 11.21 (σ = 1.15)
best: 10.67 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 100
current: 10.95 (σ = 1.11)
best: 10.95 (σ = 1.11)

Average: 10.95 (σ = 1.11)
Mean: 11.01

Time List:
1. 11.57 F U L D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U F' D2 L' R' F L U 
2. 10.32 F' B U B2 U R2 U F' D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 B' 
3. 9.63 B L2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 L B' L2 B F' U F' 
4. 11.35 B' R' U F2 L U2 F L2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 L' U R 
5. 9.45 L D2 F2 B' L U' R B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 L D R 
6. 10.82 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L' F R F L B' L U2 R' 
7. 11.75 R' F2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 U2 R B2 R2 D' F' R F U F2 L B' R2 
8. 8.69 R B2 D F2 D B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' B R B' U' F L F' U' B' 
9. 9.50 L2 D' R' D' F U2 F' L' F' R2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B U' 
10. 10.43 U2 B' U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R D' L R' D' B2 D' 
11. 11.06 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F2 L D U' F L' B' F L' F' 
12. 10.12 D2 L' F U' B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D' L' R F' D' R U2 L' 
13. 9.90 R U2 F D' F' R2 D U2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R F D 
14. 10.38 U' R F L F' B R2 D R' B L2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 L2 
15. 9.28 B R2 F' U L U F U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L D' 
16. 10.60 R' L2 D2 B F L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' D L' B' U L R D 
17. 11.00 L' B' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R D2 F2 L U2 R' U F' U' B' L F2 D' 
18. 9.80 U' L' U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 R' U2 B L F D L2 
19. 11.28 U B' D2 F' L2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 D' F L B' R B' U' L2 
20. 11.00 U L' F2 D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' L D U' B2 D2 L' B F2 
21. 10.30 R' L' D' F' L' U L' F' L U2 F U2 B R2 L2 B' D2 R2 B L2 D2 
22. 9.90 D2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 F2 L F2 R' D2 U R B D U2 F D' L2 D 
23. 8.73 U2 B L2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 L2 B R D F R2 D F2 R B2 U' 
24. 10.42 L' D2 R D' F' D L2 B' L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U 
25. 10.33 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L' R F' L' B D B D2 L2 
26. 9.45 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F U2 R' U2 L' D F2 R' B F 
27. 12.57 U' L' B U F2 D B D' F R2 U2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F U2 F' 
28. 11.60 D F D2 F2 D F' D' R U2 D2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 D 
29. 12.69 L' U' F2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U F' D' B' D2 
30. 11.02 B2 L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 D' F' L' R2 B2 D' B R2 F' 
31. 13.31 D2 R U2 L2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' F L2 B L' B F2 
32. 9.86 R F2 R2 D2 R U2 B2 R D2 F2 R D' B' D2 B' F2 D L U' B' 
33. 10.39 R2 B' U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F L' B' F2 R B2 L2 F' 
34. 12.36 F D' R' U F' L F' B L' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 F L2 B U2 B R2 B 
35. 7.01 L B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 L D2 R2 B2 R' F L2 D' U L2 F' R B2 D' 
36. 11.81 L2 F2 U' F R' U D2 L D F2 R F2 L D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L' 
37. 10.67 D F2 L D' F B' D' F R' U2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 
38. DNF(9.06) F' U B' D' F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 L B2 D L B D B2 
39. 11.13 L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 B F2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 D' B' L2 R F2 D' 
40. 10.99 F2 U B' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 F' U F2 L R F' D2 
41. 9.33 R L2 D' F U' L D R' F' L' B2 D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 
42. 10.43 B U' D2 F2 L F2 U2 L B2 D2 L' R2 D2 L F' U' F' U F' D U 
43. 10.06 D2 R' L2 F B' L U' F' B R2 U2 L D2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 L' 
44. 9.95 U R D2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R' B' D' F R F U' 
45. 11.40 R2 F2 D' F2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R' F U' L' U B2 U2 L2 B2 
46. 11.28 U L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L' F D F L2 B2 U' L2 F 
47. 10.07 L F R2 D' R2 D R U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D F' U' 
48. 15.65 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' F' L R' U B R2 
49. 9.44 D2 F D B' U2 L F' U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F L' 
50. 12.98 L' B' L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R' B2 F2 U' F2 U B D2 
51. 11.25 U' D' F U2 L U2 R2 F' D R U2 R L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R 
52. 10.55 U R' L B L F2 R' U2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 D F' 
53. 11.29 L U F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D' B2 F2 L R U' F 
54. 11.69 L2 F U' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 R' F2 U' R D' U' R B 
55. 9.77 D F L' F B' U' B' D U2 L2 F2 R U2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F 
56. 14.60 R2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D U2 B2 L B2 L' B2 D F' L' D U' 
57. 10.69 R U' L' U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D' L D' L U' B D2 L' 
58. 10.98 F L' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D L2 D L2 F2 B' D' B' U' L B2 F' 
59. 10.09 U' D' F' L B' R D' B' R U B2 U D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 
60. 12.39 B' U2 L2 F L2 F L2 B2 U2 F' L B2 L' R2 D L R2 F D L' 
61. 9.08 L2 U' F R2 U' D' R' D2 L F U2 L2 F2 R2 F B2 U2 F L2 B2 
62. 10.90 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 B' F' R U' B2 F' L' F U' F2 R' 
63. 9.90 L R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 D L2 B L' D U' R2 B L' 
64. 11.17 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 B D R2 B U B2 F2 D2 R' 
65. 10.82 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U' L D2 F2 D B F D2 U L 
66. 11.38 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 U R2 U R2 D' L U L2 D' B' F2 L D' F' 
67. 10.99 B2 D' B2 L D2 R2 U2 L D2 L F2 L2 R' D' L' D R' U' F L' 
68. 9.73 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 B D2 U R2 F U F2 D F D 
69. 12.54 L F' R B D' B U' F2 R' F D2 L2 F B R2 F' L2 B' L2 B 
70. 17.65 F R' U R2 D B L F' D' R B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 R' 
71. 10.00 U' L' B L' U L' D2 B D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' 
72. 10.10 L2 U' R2 F R' F' L' F2 D' B F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U 
73. 14.95 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U F' U2 B L' F D B R2 D 
74. 9.23 L F' D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 R' U L' B' U2 L D' L' 
75. 12.23 B2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' U L2 R' D R F2 D B' 
76. 8.84 F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 D2 B' L' D F' L U' F2 L2 B 
77. 12.73 R D2 F' R2 U' F' L' D' U2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 
78. 11.42 U2 L' D2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F L D B R' D2 L B' D 
79. 11.27 D L' D' B R' L' F' R2 L F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 U2 L' D2 U' 
80. 11.96 L2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L' U L' R2 D B' L2 F U 
81. 10.87 R U D' B2 D B' L2 U L' D B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 
82. 13.47 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U F2 B U R2 D F' L' F' R D' F 
83. 10.18 R' D2 F' R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B L' B' L2 B' D' U 
84. 8.69 L R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B L' R2 U' F U2 F L 
85. 12.26 L' F L' F2 R B' L U R2 D2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 L' U 
86. 10.68 U2 F2 R B2 U R2 D' B2 D' U' L2 R2 U2 B L' F' D L' R' D2 
87. 11.55 L2 D' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D2 R B2 L' R' U F' D2 R B' D' R2 
88. 10.97 L' U F' U' B' L2 B L' B' R F2 D2 L D2 L2 B2 R D2 B2 U2 
89. 11.58 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B2 R D2 L' R' D B U L' D' F' D' U2 B 
90. 13.58 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 U B U2 F' D' L U' R D2 L2 
91. 11.51 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B R2 U' L D B2 R' D L' B2 F' 
92. 9.12 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L' D L' R2 B D' B' 
93. 13.66 D2 B' D R U' D R U' R2 B2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 
94. 9.13 U L2 F' L2 F' L U D2 R' F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 L B 
95. 11.98 B2 U' R' U' B U2 L' U2 B' U F2 R2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U' 
96. 12.29 U' F D' F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B L D2 B F D B 
97. 10.04 R2 F' R U2 R2 U B2 R' U' L2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 
98. 12.81 D2 R' D' B2 U F' R2 L' F' U' L2 D' L2 D B2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 U2 
99. 11.03 U' B' R F2 D2 R U2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L' R' B' U2 R' U2 F2 D' F2 
100. 11.31 D' L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L' F' R D' F U L' U2 B2 R'



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
single: 7.01

Time List:
35. 7.01 L B2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 L D2 R2 B2 R' F L2 D' U L2 F' R B2 D'


Spoiler: 7.99 TPS💀💀



R' D' R d U L' U L // xcross
U' R' U R y L' U L // 2nd & 3rd pairs
y R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' F l R U' l2 U' l2 U l' // OLL
U' R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // PLL

56STM / 7.01sec =7.99TPS



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
single: 9.13

Time List:
94. 9.13 U L2 F' L2 F' L U D2 R' F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 L B


Spoiler: recon



x y' D2 U R2' D' // xcross
y U2 R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U2' R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

50STM / 9.13sec =5.48TPS


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

are you sub 11 now?


----------



## Timona (Oct 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> are you sub 11 now?


nah, my ao500 is around 11.3 so I wouldn't say sub-11.


----------



## Timona (Oct 15, 2022)

I was just trying to do Winter Variation lol

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
single: 0.731

Time List:
4304. 0.731 R' U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2

x y U' R U R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Timona (Oct 17, 2022)

8.27TPS, probably my "fastest" solve ever.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-17
*single: 7.86*

Time List:
8427. 7.86 F2 U' B2 D U2 R2 D B2 D B2 F U2 R U F2 R D2 R2 F2


Spoiler: recon



z2 D2 L R U' R' U' F U' F' // xcross
U R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 R' U R // 4th pair
R U R' F' U' F U R U2 R' // OLL
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U // PLL

65STM / 7.86sec =8.27TPS


----------



## Timona (Oct 18, 2022)

PB ao5. I was literally starting an ao100

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
*avg of 5: 8.85*

Time List:
2. (11.15) U2 R B' R D2 F R F B U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 
3. 8.17 D F2 R2 B2 R' F2 L D2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D 
4. 9.35 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B L' U2 B' D2 F2 L' U' L' R2 
5. (7.69) L2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R B D' B' U L' B' L F R2 
6. 9.02 F U B' U2 R2 F L2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L' D' R2 U' F' R B'


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 18, 2022)

The fact that you are able to reconstruct every solve blows my mind.


----------



## Timona (Oct 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> The fact that you are able to reconstruct every solve blows my mind.


Stewy 2.0


----------



## Timona (Oct 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> PB ao5. I was literally starting an ao100
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
> *avg of 5: 8.85*
> ...


Finally finished the ao100.



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
> avg of 100: 11.06
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

Timona said:


> Finally finished the ao100.


0.01 off my pb ao5 lol


----------



## Timona (Oct 19, 2022)

This was just weird, cus it's in a 12.07 ao5. I wasn't even doing well

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19
single: *6.46*

Time List:
8714. 6.46 U L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B' R U' L2 F2 U2 R' U' L2


Spoiler: recon



y2 D R' U' L2 U L2 F2 L' // xcross
U' R' U R d' L' U L // 2nd & 3rd pairs
U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL

44STM / 6.46sec =6.81TPS



the ao5 lol



> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19
> avg of 5: 12.07
> 
> Time List:
> ...


----------



## Timona (Oct 22, 2022)

New PB finally, with LL skip

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-22
single: *5.289*

Time List:
9375. 5.289 L F R B' D L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 F L2 D


Spoiler: recon



x2 // inspection
D2 L U L F' R' D2 F2 U' // cross
R U' R' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U L' U L U2' L' U L // 2nd pair
y U L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' U R U R' U // 4th pair

35STM / 5.289sec =6.62TPS


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> New PB finally, with LL skip
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-22
> single: *5.289*
> ...


jesus christ 
If u are sub-10 u will get NR lmao


----------



## Timona (Oct 23, 2022)

*Massive Update*
I have a sub-11 ao1000, so I can finally consider myself sub-11.



Spoiler: ao1000 solves



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-23
avg of 1000: *10.987*

Time List:
8721. 10.124 R' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 R2 B' L' D' R F2 U2 F D2 U2 
8722. 8.660 R' L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F' R U2 F' D U2 R' D2 
8723. 11.425 R2 F D R' F' U2 F D2 B' L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U2 D 
8724. 11.139 B2 L' U F B' R2 U L' F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F B2 U2 F2 R' 
8725. 10.603 L F' L2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L R' B' D' U' B' L' 
8726. 11.924 D2 F' L' D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R' U2 B2 U F' U L2 B2 U' R 
8727. 13.075 R' F2 U2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 L' B2 U L' U2 R B2 U 
8728. 10.835 D2 L R U2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 D' L2 F' D L' F' U' B U' R 
8729. 13.953 B' L F' B' U R' D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L' F 
8730. 11.154 U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 D B' F U' F' L' D B' D F R' 
8731. 10.941 L F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F' L' U' R D B U B D2 
8732. 9.879 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U' F L' F R' U2 L2 R2 D 
8733. 10.897 D2 R' D U B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L B D2 R' B' D' B R2 
8734. 10.206 F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 L' U L2 R U2 B D' R2 B F 
8735. 12.650 F2 R2 D R' F' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 D2 L2 U2 F' B' L2 F D R 
8736. 11.540 R2 F' D R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D B' D R' F2 L' D2 U R 
8737. 12.196 R' B2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 B D B' F2 R B2 U' L 
8738. 11.486 B' R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U B' L R2 U R D' F' L 
8739. 12.809 F' L2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 R D2 L' D2 L' D' F' U B2 F D' R' F' 
8740. 11.559 D F B' R' F' L B' U' B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 U 
8741. 11.175 R D R2 D2 L D2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U B L2 U L R B 
8742. 10.053 F' U2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U2 R U L B2 U R F R 
8743. 10.186 F2 D' R2 U D F R2 U' L' U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D 
8744. 10.861 R D2 R2 L2 F' B2 L D B R L' U2 L D2 R' U2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 
8745. 13.406 L B' D2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R' D F' L' D R' 
8746. 13.132 B2 R F2 U' R D' F R' L2 D2 R F2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L F' 
8747. 10.955 U2 F' R2 F L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F D2 R' D R' F U L' D R F 
8748. 11.625 U' B L2 U2 F U2 F R2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 D R2 U2 L' B F U' B2 
8749. 12.972 F2 L D2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L2 F2 B' U2 L F' D' B L B' L 
8750. 13.786 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 D L D2 F D' B' U L U' R B2 
8751. 11.204 L U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R B R D B L2 U' L' U2 L 
8752. 13.120 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 F L2 R' D' R F2 U F' D 
8753. 10.289 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 F' R' B2 F2 U R' D2 F' L2 R2 
8754. 9.922 R U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 R D2 B D B2 L' U' F' U 
8755. 12.671 D2 L2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F' U2 L' U' R' F' L2 D' U' L' 
8756. 12.371 R' B2 L2 F' R' D2 L U B' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 R' L' 
8757. 10.422 D' B R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B R2 D2 F' U B2 D' R F' L R2 D' 
8758. 10.817 D' R2 L' F' U2 L2 U' D2 F' L2 B L2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' R' D' 
8759. 7.588 R' F' U D2 F L' B D' F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 
8760. 10.104 B2 L D2 B U2 F L' D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 F L' 
8761. 10.923 U2 D2 B U2 F' U' D' R' F U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 
8762. 13.222 B' U' F' L2 F' R D' B2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F2 B R2 L2 F L' B' 
8763. 14.483 L D' R L' F' R B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 L D' B' 
8764. 11.860 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' U' R F' L2 D' R F2 D2 L 
8765. 11.964 B' R U2 F2 U' F2 B' L F D2 F L2 F B2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 U 
8766. 9.224 F' L B2 L2 F R2 F L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B D2 U' F' L2 B L' B D 
8767. 10.714 D B L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B' L U F R D U2 
8768. 10.917 D F2 R2 F2 D U B2 D R2 F2 B' R' D R2 U' L' B2 R' B' F2 
8769. 14.040 B2 R F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' U' L F2 D B2 D 
8770. 11.456 F' U F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 F L U' L' 
8771. 14.673 L R2 D2 R2 F D2 F L2 B' F2 D2 F' D L' U2 B' L B D L 
8772. 11.113 B' U2 B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 U R' D2 B' L2 U F' R2 F' 
8773. 12.715 R' B L' U D2 F2 L F2 D' F2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 
8774. 10.683 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 D L2 D' B L' D' R2 B F' R' F' D' 
8775. 11.361 B R2 U2 L' B2 R' F U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' R2 
8776. 10.427 F2 R B2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R B R' B' L' D' F L 
8777. 9.626 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' U' B' D L2 R U' L R B F2 
8778. 9.065 U' L2 D2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L' R B' R B2 D U 
8779. 11.477 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U R F L' R' U' F' R' B' U2 
8780. 13.051+ R F' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 U F' U' L B' D R U' 
8781. 13.605 R2 D R' U2 F' L2 B U R' D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 U' 
8782. 11.160 F U B2 F D2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B U F' U2 L F2 L D 
8783. 11.541 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U' B L2 F2 D' R D2 B L 
8784. 12.611 B L2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D' B L' U' F D' R U2 F2 
8785. 12.027 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 B' L' F' L B2 L' F' D2 U' 
8786. 9.574 R F' L' U' D2 L2 B' D B' R2 F2 B2 U2 R U2 R F2 D2 L D2 R 
8787. 12.504 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D R' F L' R' F L2 D2 B 
8788. 9.383 B' U' L2 U R U R L2 B' U2 F L2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 R' F2 
8789. 11.524 F R2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U B' R2 D2 B' L2 R' B2 D2 
8790. 13.616 L' F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L' D2 B D' B' R' F L 
8791. 11.197 L' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 F R D' F L' B D2 
8792. 13.448+ D L' D2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D' U' R2 F2 B' U' F L' U2 R F D 
8793. 11.343 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R' B' D U2 F R B' U L B' 
8794. 13.532 B R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 F' D B2 U2 F L2 R 
8795. 13.645 F' L F' U D B R L D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 R L 
8796. 10.655 D' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' B' R' B2 R' B' D B' L2 D 
8797. 13.933 D2 R2 D L2 U F2 D B2 L2 B2 U L B U' F' D' R D2 U' R' F2 
8798. 11.174 D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 D L' F2 U' B2 L2 U F' 
8799. 9.819 L' F2 B D' F B L F' R U B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' D2 L2 U2 
8800. 13.986 D' R2 F' U2 B R2 B' F' U2 F L2 U2 L' D' L' B' D R B D2 L2 
8801. 9.505 U' L2 D2 R' B R D' R' F' L2 B' U2 F2 B R2 F' L2 U' 
8802. 11.985 L B' L' D L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B L2 U R' D' U' B' 
8803. 16.547 L2 D F U' R B R F' D R2 L' U2 D2 R U2 L F2 L F2 
8804. 10.931 R' L' B2 R2 B' U B' U' D2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 
8805. 12.574 F2 D2 U2 L U2 L R2 D2 R D2 R' B' U R F U2 R2 D R' U2 
8806. 14.070 U F L F' R2 B' U L' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R B2 L B2 L' D2 R 
8807. 10.271 B L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' U' B2 D2 R F L2 U2 R D2 L' 
8808. 11.123 U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' D R U R2 B' F D2 U' F 
8809. 13.858 F R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' U' L2 D F' 
8810. 10.818 U L' D2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 R' D U2 F L' U' B D 
8811. 10.873 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 F U2 R U' L2 F R D' B R2 U' 
8812. 11.675 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R B' D' L' U B U2 L U2 L F 
8813. 10.750 D L2 U2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F L B2 D2 U' B F U 
8814. 12.178 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 B2 R D' B D2 B' D U L F2 
8815. 11.639 U' D F R D B' D F2 R' U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D 
8816. 11.020 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U B2 R' U' F2 D F U2 B' U R 
8817. 9.576 F R2 U B2 U B' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' F' 
8818. 11.972 F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R B' U F L F2 D2 R B2 U' 
8819. 11.496 F' U R2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 L D2 R2 U' L F2 D' F2 L' B' R 
8820. 10.714 U' L2 U B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F L' D' B' L' F2 D' B2 U2 
8821. 9.550 D' F' L' B2 U D L B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 L B2 R' U2 
8822. 10.368 U B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F U2 F' D2 B U' R' U F' L R D' L2 
8823. 13.081 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R B' U2 F' D U R2 
8824. 8.863 B R' F U2 B R2 D B L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R 
8825. 11.193 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 B R D F2 D' B L F' 
8826. 10.375 L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D U B2 F' L' D B U' R2 U2 R B L' 
8827. 11.310 L2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 L B' D F' U L' R' B 
8828. 8.969 D' R2 U2 B R U R F' D F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L D2 
8829. 12.128 U' B' L' B D' B' D' F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 U' L 
8830. 9.658 R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F' R U B2 L R D2 F D F2 
8831. 11.948 L D B' L' U' F2 U2 L' D F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L U2 
8832. 9.593 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F' L B' R F R' F2 D B U2 
8833. 12.040 U2 L U L2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 F' L2 U2 L B2 F' R U 
8834. 11.276 B' D2 F R B L' U' D F' L2 F R2 F2 R2 B R2 U2 D2 F' D' 
8835. 11.934 D F R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 R D L2 B' D R2 B2 D' 
8836. 9.946 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 F2 U R2 U B2 L U' B F L R' F D F2 
8837. 10.630 D2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 U R2 L' F' R' D2 B L R2 B2 L' R2 
8838. 9.308 L' B' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F D R2 D B' D2 F R' B 
8839. 14.155 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L F' D L2 U B' F2 L' R2 
8840. 9.500 L U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' L2 D' L' R' F2 U' B' 
8841. 10.451 F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 R' F2 D' L2 B' U2 L R' U' 
8842. 12.632 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D F' D R' B F2 D B F 
8843. 11.448 B' R2 F' L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 B R2 D' U' B' R2 B2 D2 L U2 R F' 
8844. 10.245 U2 R' U2 R F' R U F R F2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 
8845. 9.762 R' L2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 B U' F D R' D' F L' R 
8846. 11.428 R U' D2 L2 F R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' L' R B' U' L B' F' 
8847. 11.648 D2 L' R2 B U2 B' L2 B U2 B2 F' D2 R2 F2 R D R2 F2 U F' D 
8848. 11.094 F R' B' U L' B' U L' U F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F' 
8849. 13.003 U2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 D2 B2 D L' B R' U B2 
8850. 9.945 B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F L' B' L D2 F' D L F' 
8851. 12.651 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D L U' B' R U2 F U F2 U 
8852. 11.795 L F B D' R' U R U' L' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 
8853. 12.760 L U2 R B2 U F2 D2 U B2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 B R2 F L2 U 
8854. 10.898 U D2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 L' U2 R' B2 R B2 U R D' F L' B' L 
8855. 11.025 F2 R U2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 L' D' L B' R F D 
8856. 11.692 F' B U' D' B' R' F' B R U R2 F2 B2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 
8857. 11.604 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L U R F2 R' U2 B D L 
8858. 12.312 L' D F2 U' R' L2 U' R' L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' U2 D' 
8859. 10.260 U2 R' B' D' F' U D R' B' F2 L B2 R L F2 R' F2 B2 R' B2 
8860. 8.742 L2 F' D2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U' L2 U L' F' R D2 B' 
8861. 11.575 R' F' B' L U' R2 U R D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L 
8862. 11.847 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U F2 U2 F D2 L' B2 R F D2 L' U' F' 
8863. 11.085 R D B' U2 L' B' U' F B2 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 D R2 D R2 L 
8864. 10.300 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 F U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F L' B R F' L2 F' U R' 
8865. 11.478 B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U' F2 D' F2 B' L2 D U' L U2 B' F2 D' 
8866. 11.706 U' F L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 B' U2 R' F' R2 B U' F' R2 U 
8867. 12.759 L' U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' R' B U R' B F2 L' U2 
8868. 12.180 D2 F U L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 D B2 R B F U' F' D2 L 
8869. 10.624 D' R F R D R F2 B D R F2 B2 L' B2 D2 L D2 F2 R' U2 
8870. 11.477 F L U L B' R U2 L' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F D2 B L2 F' D2 F' R' 
8871. 10.829 L2 F L2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F R' D' L F2 U2 F2 R2 F 
8872. 10.598 L2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R' U2 F L2 D F' D2 B2 F 
8873. 8.956 L U' B2 D2 F2 R' B2 L2 R B2 R F2 D2 U B L' D' R' B' F' 
8874. 11.452 F D' R' D2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' D U' L' F' L2 
8875. 8.636 D F2 U L2 U' F2 D' U B2 R2 B2 U' L' B D2 L B D2 U2 F D' 
8876. 13.336 L2 B D2 B' D2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' D F' R F2 D2 F L2 F 
8877. 10.633 U L U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 B D L D F D R' 
8878. 10.078 B F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 R' B2 R' F' D' B L U' F' 
8879. 9.592 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U L R U2 B R' U2 F' L' R' B' 
8880. 12.139 L2 R2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D F2 L' D' B' R F D' U 
8881. 11.694 R2 U L' B2 L2 D B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L F' L2 B' D B F 
8882. 12.885 D L2 B' U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 F2 L2 F L' F' R' D' F U 
8883. 11.929 R2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R U2 L U R U' B U' 
8884. 11.368 B2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B' D' U2 F U' L' B R' F2 L2 
8885. 12.927 L B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 B' L' D' F2 D U L D' R' 
8886. 10.934 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' U' B' U L' B F U' B2 D2 F2 U2 
8887. 11.515 D U2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 B R F2 L2 R D' B' U2 
8888. 12.530 U2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R' F' U F' U2 L' U' B' D F 
8889. 9.828 R' B D2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 B D2 B2 U2 R D2 B' D R D F D' 
8890. 11.184 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R' U' L2 D' R2 F R2 U2 R' 
8891. 11.633 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B L' U R2 B' U2 F' L' 
8892. 13.027 D' L2 R2 D F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L' D2 L2 F U' B D B L' F 
8893. 8.115 B2 R F' U2 F2 L B2 U B F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D L2 
8894. 12.025 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' L' B F U L R B' L 
8895. 10.162 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 U L' B' D L R' U' L B2 
8896. 11.549 B2 D2 F2 R D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 F' R' U 
8897. 10.678 D2 B2 L2 B D2 F L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 R' F D' R U' F R' F 
8898. 12.647 F2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 B2 L' U' B D2 U' R' D L2 R2 F2 
8899. 10.591 D' L2 B2 R D2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 B' R2 U' L2 U' B R D 
8900. 10.748 U R2 D2 U2 R U2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D' L' D2 L2 
8901. 12.043 D R U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U B2 F2 R' F' R B' U B2 L' U2 
8902. 12.594 D' U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 R2 B' R D R U' R' U' R U' 
8903. 11.360 B' D' F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 D' R' F2 R F' D F L' D2 R 
8904. 11.907 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L B2 F' D' L' B U2 L2 R2 
8905. 13.535 R2 U' R U2 F' D2 B' D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 D R' F L' B' D' L2 
8906. 11.579 B L' D' F' D2 L2 U R' D L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 F R2 U2 B 
8907. 11.057 B' D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 U2 F L' B U' F' U' B' D' U2 F' 
8908. 8.966 D2 L2 B' U B R' D2 F2 U F R2 F L2 F B L2 D2 F D2 F L2 
8909. 11.862 U2 L2 F2 L D2 B R2 U R2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U L2 U R F2 
8910. 9.515 L F L2 F2 U L' B R U' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 
8911. 10.478 L' U2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F' U R D L' B' U' F 
8912. 11.045 U R U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' R F U' L2 U2 F' R 
8913. 9.563 U' F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 F' U2 D' L' U B' L F' L D' U2 
8914. 9.929 B' D' F2 B' R' B' D2 L R2 D L2 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 U R2 L' 
8915. 8.146 B' D' F2 B' R' B' D2 L R2 D L2 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 U R2 L' 
8916. 12.798 L F D2 R2 F' D B' L2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R B 
8917. 10.636 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 D' L R U F2 D2 L2 R' D2 
8918. 10.726 U' B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L2 U' F2 L' U2 L2 B F R 
8919. 13.015 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 F R2 U2 F2 U' B D2 F R F' U' 
8920. 9.912 D R2 U' L2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D R F2 U' B D B' L2 
8921. 12.558 F2 R D' R F' D2 B D2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' U2 L D2 R' B2 U B 
8922. 10.477 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L F' L' U B F2 L U2 F 
8923. 11.440 R D2 L2 U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 B2 F D2 L F R2 D' B F L2 
8924. 9.839 D2 B L D L U D F' D L' U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 D2 R' 
8925. 9.046 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B' D' L F2 U' L' B2 F' L' 
8926. 12.710 U2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U B' U L' B D F2 R2 U' 
8927. 12.498 B' R2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 L' U L U L B U B' F 
8928. 15.818 B2 U2 B U2 F R2 U2 R2 B L2 F U B2 L2 B' D R F2 R2 F2 
8929. 11.774 F' L' U2 F' D2 B D2 B2 L2 F D2 F' R2 F L R2 D F L B2 R2 
8930. 11.536 R2 U2 L2 R D2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' D' B' D2 R2 F2 R' B2 U' R2 
8931. 10.579 U L2 F R' L2 F D R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 F R2 B' D2 L D 
8932. 10.738 L U' B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 B L2 F' L B U' F' U B' R2 
8933. 11.275 R' L D R' F2 B' D2 L F D F2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 
8934. 12.718 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' B' R2 U F' R' B' L2 R F2 
8935. 11.866 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B' U' L2 R U L' R F D 
8936. 9.927 R' B2 D B' D' R2 D F R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D L 
8937. 12.080 L2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L D B L2 F' U R' U L' D 
8938. 11.814 R' D2 R U2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' D F L2 R2 U2 L D B U 
8939. 11.887 D2 R' F' D F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 F L' R2 U2 B' R2 
8940. 11.571 F' D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U R B U2 B F2 U2 L' R2 
8941. 12.891 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R' D B2 D' F R B' F2 D' 
8942. 13.188 F' L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' B R F' R2 D' R' B U2 L 
8943. 9.941 L2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R U2 L B U2 R B' L2 U2 
8944. 11.759 B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F' L' U' R2 B D' L2 B L2 
8945. 10.910 R' F' L2 U L2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 R D2 F U L' F R2 D 
8946. 11.345 F2 L2 U B' D' R2 F U R' F2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R2 
8947. 11.122 F R F D2 F B' D' L2 D2 R' L2 F2 U2 B2 D R' 
8948. 11.108 F R U F D2 B' U2 B' U L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 L 
8949. 11.524 F2 D' L' D2 R' F' R' F B' R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' 
8950. 9.828 U2 L D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 R' B R2 D' U' F L B' 
8951. 11.517 D R2 U B2 R2 U F2 U B2 U' L2 U' R' D' L' B' D B2 U2 F 
8952. 11.971 B' U' B D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 B R' F U2 L D R' 
8953. 11.159 U2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 B' L B' F U2 L R' U' F2 R' 
8954. 10.141 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' R' U2 L2 D' L' F' U L' D R2 
8955. 11.390 U2 F R D F2 U' L' D R2 L F2 R' B2 U2 F2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 B 
8956. 10.862 R D L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 F' R F' R2 D' B L 
8957. 11.054 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' F L B L' U L2 D F2 R' B' 
8958. 11.339 U' R2 U2 F2 R B2 U' B U2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 F' 
8959. 10.238 B' R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 U' B L B F' L2 R U 
8960. 10.991 D' F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F' R2 F2 U' L R F' D L2 D 
8961. 12.098 L B' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 L U L2 U' B' F2 D2 
8962. 9.571 R' U' R L F' B2 R U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F' B2 R2 F2 D 
8963. 11.163 L B D' F R' L2 F B2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L U B' 
8964. 9.951 R2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 R' F D2 B2 L F' D' L F D2 
8965. 12.887 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U' L R D B R F2 U L' B L' 
8966. 10.308 F2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F R2 D L' U R' B F' 
8967. 10.433 R2 U R U F B' D2 L F' R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D' 
8968. 10.659 L U2 L' B D2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U L D L F2 L B 
8969. 11.826 R F L' D' F' U' F B R F' R2 U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F D2 
8970. 9.406 F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 L' B' L R' D2 R' B2 U R' 
8971. 11.391 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B U2 B' U2 R' D B' L' 
8972. 8.814 B2 L F' R2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F R' F2 D R D2 U F2 
8973. 10.623 F2 U2 R2 D2 R D2 L B2 L2 D2 L' D R' D U' R2 B' R2 D' L' 
8974. 10.996 L F R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R U B R2 B' F L2 B' 
8975. 11.602 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 R' U2 L2 U F L' B U' F' R 
8976. 10.757 U2 B' U' L2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R U F2 U2 B D U2 B2 
8977. 9.040 R D B2 R U2 D L B2 L B D2 F D2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 
8978. 10.959 D2 R' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L F D' L' B' R' D' L' 
8979. 9.736 U' L2 D B2 D' F R2 L' U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' D' R2 D F2 U' R2 
8980. 9.825 R U L' U' R' D' F' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L B2 R' F2 R2 B' U2 
8981. 10.080 F' L' F2 R' U2 B' D R' F2 L' D2 R D2 B2 R L U2 D2 B U 
8982. 10.353 L B' D2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B U2 F2 D' R2 F' R D2 B2 D R' 
8983. 10.593 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' D' B L U B' F D2 R2 
8984. 10.295 L B R' U' R' F D' F R F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' 
8985. 9.803 F' D2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 U' B F2 D R D' U B' 
8986. 11.032 D B R F2 R D2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 B2 R' B' U' L' R2 D' U2 L2 
8987. 10.974 U' F' L' D F R2 F2 R' B' R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 B D 
8988. 10.419 F2 R F2 R2 L' B' U L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 
8989. 11.209 R B2 U2 B' U2 B R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R' D' B D' R2 D B L2 
8990. 11.233 U D2 B' D2 U2 F U2 R2 B' F' U2 R2 U' R U' F R' B F' U2 
8991. 8.681 F' U2 F' R L F U D2 F' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U' 
8992. 12.730 R2 F B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U F2 L B' R F D' F2 L' 
8993. 10.160 L2 F2 R D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 D' F R' F D' B' U2 R' B2 
8994. 11.552 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F' L' B L B2 L' U' B F2 
8995. 9.741 R' U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F' D2 R2 F' R' U' L2 R' 
8996. 9.837 F2 R' F R' F L2 U L U2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 B R2 B L2 
8997. 11.021 F L' B2 U L2 U' R' U' B U2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R F2 
8998. 12.284 L2 U' R' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R B' U2 F D R2 F2 
8999. 11.099 R' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 L R' B' D' R' B L' D R D' 
9000. 10.616 U' B R' D2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U L U2 R F' L' B 
9001. 10.611 D B U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 L B' R2 B' L2 R' D2 B2 
9002. 10.646 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F' L' U2 R D' F' U2 L2 F2 U2 B 
9003. 9.466 L2 F B2 R L2 F' R U' L2 F R2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 D2 B U2 B2 
9004. 13.472 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 L' R2 F L2 U F U B U' L2 R' 
9005. 9.948 F' R L2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D L' F2 U' L2 U' L2 
9006. 11.548 L' B R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 B L' R2 F L2 B U' L 
9007. 8.268 D B2 R' D' F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F' L D' F2 R U2 B' 
9008. 11.175 D B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 F U R' D' B2 R F R' D 
9009. 11.653 L U2 R2 F2 B2 U' L B2 D' R2 F D2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 B' D2 B 
9010. 10.524 B' L B R' U2 R2 D' L' U' F' L2 D2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2 L2 B' 
9011. 9.483 F' L2 U2 L2 B U2 F L2 B D2 B U2 R' U' R2 F' R U' R D R 
9012. 11.217 R F L2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 F' R' U' B' U2 B2 F2 L' U2 
9013. 9.462 F' B' D L2 U F' L U2 R F D2 B D2 F D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 R 
9014. 11.206 L' D' B2 R' D2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' D F' R U2 L D F' 
9015. 10.542 F R D' B2 D' R2 B' U R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 B2 R' 
9016. 11.182 L U L F2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 R' U2 L U' R F2 D' L2 B F' 
9017. 10.311 L' U L B' L D2 B D R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R D2 U 
9018. 11.051 D2 R D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 F R U2 B L B' D2 
9019. 12.737 F D' L B U L' F R F' U2 R2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 F' L' 
9020. 10.633 F U F' B' R D' F' D2 L' F' U2 F2 L2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 
9021. 9.461 R D2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 B U2 F R2 B U2 D B D' F L' U' L2 D2 
9022. 11.281 L2 U2 R2 U2 B F U2 F D2 F2 D' R2 F' L2 U' L' B' D B 
9023. 10.945 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F' D2 F D2 U L B F R' U L F2 R 
9024. 11.269 B2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 B L B D2 F' L R' D2 U2 
9025. 8.575 U' L' D B2 D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B U2 F' U' L' R U 
9026. 14.844 B U B' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B D2 U2 B U2 B2 L' F D L' F2 D' R2 
9027. 9.944 L' D2 F2 R2 U' L F' L F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 
9028. 14.073 R2 F' U B2 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D R2 F' L' B' U' L2 D U' 
9029. 9.994 L' U2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' F2 D' U' B F' R' B2 
9030. 11.342 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' L' R' F' U L' D' L2 B2 F' 
9031. 9.258 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B L' U2 F D' F' U F2 U' 
9032. 9.746 R' F R2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D R' D2 L' B U R' D L2 
9033. 11.143 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 D L2 U2 F2 R U R B D' L D' F' U' B 
9034. 11.725 R' D R F2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F R D' L' F2 
9035. 9.594 D R U2 L' U2 F2 R D2 U2 L B2 U2 B' U2 F2 R' B' L2 F2 U' 
9036. 10.020 F R' L2 B' L2 D2 L' B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B D' B 
9037. 10.281 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D F R U2 F' D L F L2 F D' 
9038. 9.470 F D' L2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 L B2 L2 B' L' B2 U F 
9039. 9.785 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 B D2 U L2 R2 B' R F L 
9040. 13.683 B2 R2 D' F2 R' L D L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F U2 R D2 
9041. 10.842 D2 R' F2 U B2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 L D2 R' F U L U 
9042. 9.927 R B2 R' B R2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' B L B' D U2 F2 
9043. 10.409 R U2 L F' U F B2 L' B' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 
9044. 11.989 B L' F' L2 B2 U' R U2 D' F2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U F' R 
9045. 10.305 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' B2 R2 D2 F' U' L R B2 F' U2 L2 B2 
9046. 11.518 U' F2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 D B' D2 U L R' F 
9047. 12.481 F L' D2 U L2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 F U F2 D2 B R B' U 
9048. 12.521 L F' L' U2 D' F D L' U L2 B2 U D2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B 
9049. 10.575 F2 L' U2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' U' F2 D F L' R D 
9050. 10.804 B' L' F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R' D' R2 B L' F R 
9051. 10.521 L D2 F L2 D F R U F2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 B' L2 F D' 
9052. 9.143 F L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R B' L' D2 R2 B' R2 
9053. 11.148 F' B' L' U F2 B D F R2 U' L2 B2 U' D2 B2 U B2 L2 D F2 
9054. 10.461 F' R2 D U2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' D R U B' L' U' L' 
9055. 14.819 U R' F2 U' R U2 D L2 B R' F2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 
9056. 14.459 R F2 B' U F' R' D F L2 D2 F' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 L B2 D' 
9057. 11.007 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 F U' R2 D' U2 R' U' L D L' 
9058. 9.373 L2 B D F' L' D R' L F' U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 
9059. 7.520 F L' F' D' F D' F' D' R' U2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L B2 R' 
9060. 13.083 F D2 F' R D L2 F U2 F2 L' R2 F2 U' D B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 D' 
9061. 9.892 B2 L2 F2 L U' D R' F R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 F 
9062. 10.079 F R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U F' L' F' U' B F2 D L' 
9063. 10.981 R2 B L2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 B' U2 D B' R D2 U' B' L' U2 L' 
9064. 10.890 B2 U F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U' B' D F' D L' B' U' F2 U' R2 
9065. 10.961 B R F R' U' B' U L F' L2 U2 D B2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 U R2 
9066. 9.805 B2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2 B L' B2 U' R B 
9067. 9.054 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 B' U B2 U2 R' F' R D' L' F2 
9068. 10.779 B' R' F L2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D R U F D2 B 
9069. 12.069 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L' B' R' U2 B U' R2 F U' 
9070. 11.070 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R F' D2 L2 U R F2 R B2 U' 
9071. 9.041 L' D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F' D R B2 D2 F' U2 
9072. 11.148 D R L' D2 B' L' F U2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R' B 
9073. 15.073 L D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 D B R' B2 U R' B U' B' F 
9074. 11.013 R D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 U B' L' R D' L' R' D2 
9075. 10.701 D' B' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F D R' U2 L' U F2 L2 
9076. 9.799 B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U B2 U R D2 R2 B L F2 D' F' D' 
9077. 10.472 B2 L2 U' F' B U B L' F2 U2 B2 R U2 L' B2 R' U2 L' D R2 
9078. 11.970 R' D B2 D' B' L' D B2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 R D2 B2 L F2 U2 F 
9079. 11.237 F D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' F R U' L B L' B R2 B 
9080. 11.548 U2 L B' F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 B' D2 B2 L2 R U' F 
9081. 11.472 U2 F' B2 R' U D2 B2 L F L2 U F2 B2 U R2 D R2 L2 F2 B2 
9082. 8.474 L U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L B L2 R' D R' D F 
9083. 9.383 D2 R' F L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 L' U' R2 F U B' U2 
9084. 10.835 F' R2 U' R' F R F2 R' D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 
9085. 8.937 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 B' R U' L U' B' D' L2 F R 
9086. 9.805 D' F2 L' U R D' F' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' D2 R2 U' 
9087. 10.287 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 L U2 L B' L' U' R F' D' B R B' 
9088. 8.644 U2 L2 B' R2 L U' D' F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' 
9089. 9.487 U2 L' F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 L' F' L2 B2 U2 R B2 
9090. 12.298 U2 R2 F' U' F B D2 R F' U D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 
9091. 11.570 R' D F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F' D' U B D' F L' U' 
9092. 10.741 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D F' L' R2 B' L2 B' F R D' 
9093. 11.566 B2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' R' D2 L B' F2 R2 D L2 R F2 
9094. 11.399 B D2 U2 B L2 B L2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 U' B' D R2 F L' D L2 D2 
9095. 10.516 R' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U' L' F D2 U' F U2 B' D L 
9096. 12.441 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' B2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R' F L' D' R2 D2 U' 
9097. 11.191 F2 R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L B' R' D B' L' U2 L' F' U' 
9098. 9.004 F' U' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D U' B' D U2 R U B2 L' F L' F 
9099. 10.919 L2 D' L F R' D B F2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 L' F2 L2 F2 B2 D' L 
9100. 11.784 R' B' D F' R' B R' U R B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 B' 
9101. 14.030 U' L' U2 F2 U2 F L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U L' F L B D' B' 
9102. 9.753 B2 D' F' L U' D2 B L B' D' F' U2 F' L2 B R2 B' U2 B R2 F' 
9103. 11.092 U F2 R D2 B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' U' R2 L' U F L2 B' F L' 
9104. 10.966 D R F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F' U' R F' R F' L 
9105. 10.732 D' L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 L U2 B2 R' F2 B' D' R2 B2 R F' U2 B' 
9106. 11.676 D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 D L U2 L' R U F U2 
9107. 12.057 B2 R F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 F' L D' B2 L U F2 
9108. 10.681 R L' D' F L2 B L' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F D 
9109. 11.660 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R F L2 R2 D' R' D' L B' 
9110. 10.460 D F L' F' B' R L2 D' B' U' D B2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 F2 U' 
9111. 7.841 F D2 B L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 L' U2 F U B' R2 U2 F' D 
9112. 13.897 U2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 R' U2 R' F2 L' R2 F D' B' L U2 F' R' U2 L 
9113. 10.191 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 B F D' L F' R2 D' L2 B2 F' 
9114. 14.436 D F D F2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 U' R2 F L' D' L2 D2 U F R' 
9115. 11.212 L B U2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U L' B' U2 L' F L' B' 
9116. 11.816 L' R2 B2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 D' L R B2 U B' F' L2 D2 
9117. 9.583 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L2 B2 U' B D' U L' R' B' 
9118. 12.829 U2 R D2 R' D' L' F D2 L' F' D2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 
9119. 11.767 L B R L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 R F' R' D' R' B' D' 
9120. 12.803 D' B2 L' D2 L' R' U2 L B2 U2 R' F2 D2 B' U R' U2 L F2 D U2 
9121. 11.859 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U' L B U L F2 L' 
9122. 8.808 F R F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L' R2 U' R B' U' B' 
9123. 7.379 D F2 R F2 L B' D2 L2 D F U2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F 
9124. 9.794 L2 U' F' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 R' U B' L' R' U' L2 
9125. 11.692 D L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L B D R' B' R D L' F 
9126. 9.647 D' B R D2 B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B F' 
9127. 12.098 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D U F2 U' L' D U' B' R' D' B2 R' B' R' B' 
9128. 11.657 L D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 F' U' L U L2 F' U' 
9129. 11.184 B' D' B' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 F R B2 D R D2 U' R2 
9130. 9.634 R' U2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F L2 D B R2 D2 
9131. 10.851 B R U L' F B2 L B U2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F U' F' 
9132. 10.072 R2 F B' L B' D' B2 U' F L B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 
9133. 10.662 R' D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F D' F D2 R' D2 B F' 
9134. 11.803 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F' D F2 U2 R D2 F' L2 F2 L 
9135. 10.609 D' L' F B2 R2 D L2 F D2 L2 F2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 L 
9136. 13.710 B' R' F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 D' F' R B' R 
9137. 9.817 F2 R2 L F U2 D F2 B' U R2 L2 B2 U2 D2 B' U2 F L2 B 
9138. 8.656 U L F2 L2 F' U' B D' B' L2 B2 U2 B2 U D2 L2 U' F2 
9139. 10.560 D F L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F D' B D2 R U L2 B2 U' 
9140. 9.794 R2 L U' R' B' R F' D F' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B R2 D L' 
9141. 9.344 D' R' D' L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' R' D2 B' F' L U F2 
9142. 10.034 F D' L U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 R F2 L' U R2 D' F' L' B2 D2 L' 
9143. 10.275 L' D F2 L' B' L U' L' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R 
9144. 11.009 R B' U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U' F L' D' L B U2 L 
9145. 12.181 R' F2 U L2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 B' U F' L2 R D' L2 B' R 
9146. 10.618 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 R U2 F R' D' U B L D2 
9147. 10.627 U2 L B2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' D2 F R2 D' B2 R U2 R' D' F' 
9148. 10.907 B L' F B2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R D R2 U L' F' R D' 
9149. 11.741 R U R' U' B2 L' D' F B R2 U R2 U2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 
9150. 9.377 R' U' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B' D R' D2 L' D2 F2 R' 
9151. 9.641 D' R F2 R2 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' R2 D' B' U' B2 L 
9152. 11.692 U L B' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U F U2 L' B' D' B2 L 
9153. 10.618 R2 U2 L' B L U D2 L F R F2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 
9154. 10.327 L' D2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 B D2 F L2 F R2 L F' D R U R2 B' L 
9155. 12.605 B U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 F' R F' D2 B D R' U B2 
9156. 10.680 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R U' L' D2 F R B' D' 
9157. 9.232 R D L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F' L D2 F' D U2 L B' 
9158. 11.303 L U2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 R' D L' F' L D B2 U B 
9159. 7.185 F U2 B U2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R D' L B2 L2 F2 L 
9160. 12.142 U' L D' B2 U R2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 D L' U' B D F' U2 L' 
9161. 11.671 U' F2 L' F' U R F L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' R 
9162. 11.685 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' B' U2 B2 F L U B' D' L2 
9163. 11.112 R' F R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 F' D2 U' B F2 R D2 U' L' 
9164. 11.680 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' F' U' R F' R F L R2 
9165. 11.243 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 F' D' B R2 B' L' 
9166. 10.044 U' R D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L R' F U' B' L2 U' F 
9167. 10.877 D B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' R B' F' L2 B' U 
9168. 11.127 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B F L' F' U' B D' R2 B' 
9169. 10.851 F R2 F' R' B' U2 L' U L' D2 R F2 R' D2 R L U2 F2 U2 B' 
9170. 10.415 F' U2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R' U R D' F' U2 B2 D' R2 
9171. 10.413 B2 R B' R L F R' D U2 B D2 B U2 B R2 L2 F' R2 B' 
9172. 11.833 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 U F2 R F L' B' R2 U2 B R2 F2 
9173. 9.500 F' U' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 L' D2 U' B R2 F2 U' F' 
9174. 11.809 U D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B U2 B' F' D2 R' B' R' B R' D' L' F' R2 
9175. 12.039 R F L2 R2 U2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' U2 B' L B U2 
9176. 11.241 R2 B L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D L2 R B' U' B2 D' U2 B2 R' 
9177. 9.425 B' U D R F2 B2 D F' U' R' D2 R' L2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 
9178. 11.386 L2 F2 L' B D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 F D L F U' R B2 
9179. 10.665 D2 F' D' F2 L2 D F2 D U B2 L D' B2 U2 B' U R B 
9180. 10.401 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F L2 R B2 R D2 R D' R2 U2 L 
9181. 11.680 B' L' U L' D' B' U' L2 F' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 L F2 
9182. 9.812 U2 R' L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D F' R2 D R B L' R' U 
9183. 10.791 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 R B' L2 D U' L' R' B R' F' 
9184. 11.759 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F' U2 F2 L' B D2 L2 B' L' 
9185. 10.283 R D' F' U2 F' D2 F U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U' L2 B F U F' L' 
9186. 10.838 B U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B' L2 D' F' L2 U' L' F 
9187. 9.806 U' F' B' R' D L2 B R U2 R2 F B D2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 L 
9188. 11.693 R U L2 D2 B' D2 F U B U2 R2 L' B2 U2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 
9189. 13.572 F' U2 B2 L R B2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 D' R2 D2 R F' L' F2 U2 
9190. 12.137 U2 R U' B U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B' R2 L' U2 R' B' R D F2 
9191. 12.719 D' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L' F' U' R' D2 B F' D L2 B' 
9192. 10.603 L U F' R2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 R' U L2 F2 D2 
9193. 10.356 B2 R2 D R' U' F R2 D' B' L' D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R U2 F2 
9194. 9.533 D2 B2 F' D2 F R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 U B U' B L B' F D2 F 
9195. 13.417 L' F U2 D' R F' U' D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 U 
9196. 12.170 R' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' F2 U' F' D' R F D2 F R B2 R' 
9197. 10.289 U2 L D2 B L2 F L2 R2 B' F2 D2 F D F2 L R' F' R2 
9198. 10.983 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' L U F U2 R2 D F D U R' 
9199. 10.313 B L D2 L2 B L2 F D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D' L2 R' F L' U R2 
9200. 9.932 R2 B' U R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D F2 U B2 R B F' D' L' B' R' 
9201. 11.575 U' R2 F' L' F B' D' R L' D2 L U2 L' F2 U2 D2 L2 B U' L2 
9202. 8.662 L' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R B D' U2 R2 F' U2 F2 
9203. 9.880 B' R' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' B' R' F2 D' L' U2 L 
9204. 9.804 L' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B L F L' R F2 D U' F 
9205. 12.325 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F U2 F D2 B R2 F' D' F L B D' F' U R F' 
9206. 9.212 R L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B' D' B2 R' F L' R B R' D 
9207. 10.303 D L' B2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F L R' B' R2 B 
9208. 10.136 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L' B' L2 D' R D' F' R2 D 
9209. 11.039 B' D2 L F2 U2 L' U2 L U2 R' F R D' R F D2 B' D2 
9210. 11.184 R B' D' F' L B U' R U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U B2 U' 
9211. 11.543 B2 L B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U L2 D' B2 U' F2 L' U B F D' F2 L2 B2 
9212. 10.495 F D R' D B' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L U' 
9213. 10.383 L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 B D2 U B2 F R' D' R' B2 
9214. 11.322 L' D2 B L2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B R2 F2 D' L' R B U2 B L' 
9215. 10.369 U2 B R2 F D2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 R' U' F' L2 F2 L' F D' F' U' 
9216. 11.011 R2 D F2 U L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F D U2 B R B L D2 F R' 
9217. 12.181 R' U R2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U R' F U2 L2 
9218. 11.323 L' U L2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R U R2 D F2 R U' 
9219. 10.439 B D2 L' U' R2 F2 D L U2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 B R2 D2 B' R2 D' 
9220. 9.376 R' D F' U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' L R U' R2 F' L' 
9221. 10.070 U2 F D F R D2 B' U' F U2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' 
9222. 9.986 R F2 R2 D' B' D' B R U2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L D F 
9223. 10.678 R U2 D2 L' U R L' B D2 R2 D F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D R2 
9224. 10.526 L' B R2 U2 F' U2 R B2 U' R2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 U B2 D2 F R2 
9225. 11.539 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 L' F R' U B D U L' B R2 
9226. 9.880 U B' D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U B2 U2 F L R' B L' U2 B2 R 
9227. 7.228 B2 R' L2 U' D R D2 F D R2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' L2 
9228. 12.133 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L2 B' D B R2 B D' L2 U' B' 
9229. 11.975 D2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 L' F U2 L F2 U L2 B D' F 
9230. 12.355 U R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U L F2 U' R F2 R' F D L' B 
9231. 8.976 F2 L' U' R' B2 L2 D' R F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 L2 U' D 
9232. 11.601 F2 D' F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R D' F' U B2 U2 L D2 U2 
9233. 12.582 B' U B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R U B L' D 
9234. 14.173 L D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 D B R' F L F U 
9235. 8.905 D F R B U2 D' B' D2 B R D2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 L B2 U2 B2 L 
9236. 12.144 B' R U' R F2 B2 U D2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 F' L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 D' F2 
9237. 12.492 F' D R U B' L' D L' B R2 D R2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U 
9238. 14.106 L2 R2 F R2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' D' B' D R' F' D L' F L2 
9239. 9.886 F2 U F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' L' B L2 D2 L2 R U F2 D L' 
9240. 12.670 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F D' R D F' L' F' D2 U2 B2 U' 
9241. 11.028 D' L' B2 U R2 U2 F B2 R' L2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 D2 F' 
9242. 10.377 F D2 B U2 B L2 F L2 F D2 L2 F2 R B2 D F' D2 R' B U2 B' 
9243. 9.050 D2 L2 U R' B2 D L' F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 D F2 
9244. 10.957 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 D' L U L R B R' U F2 D2 
9245. 11.899 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B' U F2 L' R B' F2 L2 F2 
9246. 10.525 B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 R' U2 R' U L U2 B' R' 
9247. 11.678 B L' F L2 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B L D' L2 D R' D 
9248. 14.139 D' L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 B U2 R' D B' F' U R' D' R' B2 
9249. 7.523 F L R2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 B F2 R2 L' U' F' D2 R2 F R2 
9250. 12.242 L2 D B2 R' L D B' L F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 R B' R 
9251. 12.256 U2 L D2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' D' B2 U B L D' 
9252. 9.895 D R2 B D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D2 L U2 L F' U F2 D2 F' 
9253. 9.905 D F' B2 U2 D' L F' R' B D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 L2 B' R' 
9254. 8.341 U F L2 D2 L2 B D2 B' F2 U2 F2 R U' L2 D' L' R' D' 
9255. 11.661 B L2 D F U' F' L' U F' B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' D' B2 
9256. 9.619 B' L B2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L R F2 D' B2 L2 U F D' F' D2 
9257. 11.667 L2 U' L' F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 F' D2 B U2 D L B U' R' B' U 
9258. 9.053 L' D' R D2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' B' D B2 F' U' B' D 
9259. 11.890 L2 D R' B L U' B R' U2 F2 B2 L B2 L D2 F2 U2 R' B' D 
9260. 9.507 F2 L D2 L U2 L D2 L F2 U2 B' R' D R F R' F U' L2 
9261. 10.562 B R2 D' L' F' L' U' R' D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L D2 L 
9262. 12.529 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D L B D' U' F' D2 B' R U 
9263. 9.818 R' D F2 R L' D' F' R' B L2 D' R2 U D F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L 
9264. 11.021 F' B' R B2 U' F2 D' L F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B U 
9265. 11.543 U F2 L R U2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F D U R' B R B2 
9266. 10.510 F' L' F' U D' R2 D F' U F2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L' 
9267. 10.858 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D R2 D L F2 R' U B' F D U' 
9268. 10.529 B2 R' F' R2 L' F D B2 U F2 R' U2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 
9269. 9.785 L' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 B D2 R' B D' F2 R' U2 B' 
9270. 10.178 U' L F U L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 R U' L' U B' L2 R' 
9271. 15.133 R2 F L2 D2 U2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F L' B2 F U R2 D L2 U L 
9272. 8.163 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 F' R U R' D2 F' D2 B L U 
9273. 9.502 U' R' D B2 R' L B' L2 B U' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 
9274. 12.486 U' D' F' L U R2 B R L2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 D2 F2 L' F2 D' 
9275. 14.314 U' B D' R2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 R F2 R D2 B' R2 U L2 D F L2 
9276. 9.839 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 R B' U R2 U2 L' F' L' U' R' 
9277. 10.617 D L2 F B' U' R' U2 L B R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 
9278. 10.067 U2 B F R2 B D2 F D2 R2 U2 F R F2 L2 D' R' F' L' U2 B' 
9279. 12.574 D U' L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L' F U' L' U2 R F' R B R2 
9280. 10.919 D' F U' R' F2 R F' B2 L' D2 F2 L B2 L' U2 L' F2 D L 
9281. 9.005 U2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 U L' D F U2 B2 R F' D' L' 
9282. 10.626 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R U L' R2 B2 U' B' D' L2 F 
9283. 13.588 U L U2 D L' U' B R U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R D' 
9284. 12.464 R F' D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D F2 R2 D F R B F' L' F D 
9285. 10.478 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B L B2 F D U B2 L2 B D2 L' 
9286. 11.984 U' L F' R' B' U' R F' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' L2 D2 L B2 D 
9287. 9.936 L D B L' D2 F2 L F R F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U L2 F2 
9288. 11.842 R' F' D F U2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 F U2 F R' U L2 B' U F D' 
9289. 10.994 L U R F2 B' U B L' U D B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' 
9290. 9.579 L' U2 B' U F U D R U' F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U F 
9291. 9.513 U' D R F2 R' U F B R D B2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 D2 R2 U' 
9292. 11.043 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R' B D' U F U' B' L2 U 
9293. 12.422 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 B L F L' F2 U R' D2 
9294. 11.015 L F' B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U2 R2 U2 L' B D2 B' U' B' D U' 
9295. 10.497 F L D F2 B U L F2 U' L2 U2 R' D2 R D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R' 
9296. 12.043 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 F' U2 F U' B L' F2 R B L' F U2 
9297. 11.817 D' L U' D' F' B2 R' L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U D2 R2 B2 U2 R' 
9298. 9.408 U' D2 F R L U2 B' U' R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 D2 B2 U2 
9299. 10.550 R' U2 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 R2 D' F' D' R' B' L' D2 B2 U F' 
9300. 8.573 L F' D2 F2 R' B U L2 B' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 D2 F2 
9301. 9.933 R' L' F' U' L U2 R' B R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 B' 
9302. 10.438 F' U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R' F2 D' R' F' L D2 
9303. 9.556 R L2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 R' B D B' U' L' D 
9304. 11.171 U' B2 R U L2 B' R U B D2 B R2 L2 D2 B U2 B L2 D2 L2 
9305. 11.279 F L2 U2 R D' B L2 D' F B2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 B2 L2 U2 L' 
9306. 11.058 R L B2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' F D' L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 
9307. 9.684 U' D2 R D F2 U R U' B R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 
9308. 10.529 B L2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F2 L2 U L B' R F L U B D 
9309. 11.285 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 R' D2 F R2 D' U' 
9310. 8.941 U2 D R' L U' L' U R2 U' F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F B' 
9311. 10.148 B2 U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' B2 U' L2 F' R' U L' D2 U' B2 
9312. 10.530 B' R2 D' R F' L D R' B2 U2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 D2 R' B2 R' F' R' 
9313. 10.234 L' D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U L U2 B R F U2 F2 R U 
9314. 10.535 R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 U B2 F' U2 L2 U' L' U2 L2 D' F' 
9315. 12.732 U F' D R' F L D' R L2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 U 
9316. 10.563 D2 F' R2 B D2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R U B D2 L2 U F L B 
9317. 11.678 B L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 R' B' L' U B' D' B' R2 U2 
9318. 11.617 B' D2 F2 L' R' D2 R D2 U2 R F2 R U2 F R B R' U R' B2 D' 
9319. 13.287 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' L' B R U' R D F U2 B' 
9320. 10.388 U' L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 L' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B 
9321. 12.206 F B' U' F2 B R' D R2 B' D2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 R B2 R' F2 R2 
9322. 8.438 B2 L' B' L' U' B' U2 L U2 R2 L' B2 L F2 L' F2 R' U R2 
9323. 11.241 F2 D2 L' D R' U R' D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B R 
9324. 9.665 B' U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B R' B' F' U F2 L F L2 B 
9325. 10.573 F2 R' F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 F D' B' D' R B2 F2 
9326. 9.312 R' U' B' D2 R B2 R F2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 F' U B2 D2 R' D' R2 
9327. 12.035 F' D B L2 F2 D' R2 U' R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 U2 D2 F 
9328. 9.258 R' B' U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U L' U R2 D2 B D2 L B' 
9329. 10.259 D' L2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 R2 U L F' D' U B' R2 U2 R D2 
9330. 10.013 R' D2 L B2 R B2 F2 R B2 F' U' L R' D' B2 D' R' 
9331. 10.100 U L' F2 D' B U L' F' B2 U F2 D B2 D R2 D2 B2 U F2 U R' 
9332. 10.691 F' D R2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 L F' L2 U2 B R 
9333. 10.689 B2 R D2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L U B D R D' B 
9334. 11.211 R F' L2 U2 R F2 B' U' L U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' 
9335. 11.250 U L2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 B' F' R2 U2 F2 R F R' B2 U' B' F U2 
9336. 9.270 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R2 D F' R' B2 F' L U2 
9337. 10.016 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B' R2 F R D' R D U B U' F2 D 
9338. 10.842 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L' D2 R U2 R2 D2 U' F L2 F R F' R2 U' F 
9339. 9.763 F' R2 L' D F L U2 F' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U2 R2 
9340. 10.135 D B D2 B U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' D U' B' D' L D' U' L2 
9341. 13.826 B2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' B' D F2 D2 R2 U B U2 R' 
9342. 10.025 D2 L' B' L F R D F' D B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U F 
9343. 11.196 F D L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 F L' F' D' F2 R B' D2 F 
9344. 11.593 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 R' D2 U' B2 R D R' F' D' R2 U R' 
9345. 10.791 U' L' D' R' B U' F R2 B' R2 B2 U F2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 U' 
9346. 11.960 R2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 D2 U2 F D F2 L2 D2 F' U B' R' D 
9347. 11.571 R2 U B2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F L' B2 D2 B L' U B 
9348. 6.999 B R B' U' L B' R U' D2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 D2 R' L2 B' 
9349. 10.589 L' D F2 U2 R2 F' R' F' L' B' R2 D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D F2 U' F2 
9350. 11.608 U2 F2 B R' U B R' U D2 F2 U2 D2 L U2 F2 L U2 F2 B 
9351. 10.428 L' B' R' B' R' U F2 R D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 
9352. 11.955 D L U L B U' F' U' R U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 U2 
9353. 9.599 L' U2 B2 L2 B F2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 R U' R' U2 L B' U B2 U' 
9354. 11.618 D U2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 F2 R' F U2 L U L2 R U 
9355. 11.088 F2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 R2 U' L' F' D' L2 U F2 L D 
9356. 7.206 B2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 L' R2 F2 R D B2 R2 B L' D F R' U2 
9357. 11.457 L U' F L D' B R U D' L' B2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' 
9358. 11.126 R F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 R U' F2 L' U' R' D2 B U 
9359. 10.406 D2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 U R2 D B R' F R2 F2 D 
9360. 9.638 D2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L' F' L B L B D2 B2 U 
9361. 11.067 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R' B D L' B2 D R2 D' F 
9362. 11.566 U' F R' F U B R' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D F2 L' U2 
9363. 10.952 L B' R2 U R' F U D B L2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 
9364. 11.215 B U F' B2 R U' L' D2 R D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' B2 D 
9365. 9.715 L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 D L B U' R B' U' L' B 
9366. 8.657 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 F' R2 F2 D B R' B D' L B' D' 
9367. 12.994 F2 L' U2 R F2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 R B D' B2 R B 
9368. 9.291 L' D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 F' U R D2 B' L' D2 R2 
9369. 9.506 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 U' L' B R' F D U2 F2 R' F' 
9370. 10.733 B U L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L' F D' U' B' L' U' L R2 
9371. 9.838 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 U L2 R2 F2 R D2 B D B' D U L' B 
9372. 10.208 L U2 B' R' B' D R' L F D2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 B' R 
9373. 9.755 B F2 L2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 F D' F R2 F2 L' F' U2 
9374. 9.195 D2 R F2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 F' U2 L R' D L D' F U' R' 
9375. 5.289 L F R B' D L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 F L2 D 
9376. 10.556 L2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 L B2 U2 F D U L U' B U B' 
9377. 12.458 U2 D' R L U D R F' R B2 R' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 B 
9378. 11.861 B U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 F R2 B' D' F' R' F U' B R2 D U' R' 
9379. 9.955 F2 U L B' L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F L2 D2 L D B2 F' U' L U' 
9380. 10.315 U B2 D2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' R B F' U2 L F D' F2 R 
9381. 15.504 F' D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R' F' D' B2 R U' F2 U 
9382. 12.287 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 D' U' L F' R F2 D B' U' F U 
9383. 10.585 U D2 L' B2 U B R L2 F2 D2 F L2 F' B2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 L U2 
9384. 11.224 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L D2 B D' B2 U L' B 
9385. 12.717 R2 F R B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 R U2 F R' U L' R' D' R 
9386. 11.360 L B2 U2 R2 L' U2 R' U' F' R D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 R F2 
9387. 11.226 U' R2 F2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F' U2 B' U B' D2 R B' F U2 R' F2 
9388. 11.409 U L U' D R' U' L D2 L B2 U2 L F2 B2 R' B2 
9389. 10.082 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F2 U' R B D L R' F2 L B L' U 
9390. 16.030 B D' L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 L' B2 L2 B R' 
9391. 9.978 U' B U2 R' L U2 D' F' R2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 L B2 R' F2 B2 U 
9392. 12.641 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F D2 F' L2 F2 R2 D' R F' L2 U B' F' R2 U' 
9393. 12.572 F2 D L2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 U L2 B L' B L2 D2 B R2 U B' 
9394. 8.568 F' B2 L' F' B R2 F D' L U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 U2 D2 L U2 R' 
9395. 12.539 L2 D2 L2 B R2 B' F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R' D F2 R2 B2 L B' D2 U2 
9396. 11.982 R F L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R' U2 L' B2 L' B L' U 
9397. 11.275 D' B' R2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 R' U' L' D' B R U' L' 
9398. 10.990 U' B2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U F U' F' L' F2 D F' U2 L2 
9399. 9.609 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F L2 D L2 F' L' D2 U2 R 
9400. 10.654 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F' L F U2 F' D2 L' U' F 
9401. 10.886 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R D2 L R U2 B2 D' L R U' L B L2 D' F2 
9402. 10.524 F D R B L F' B R' D2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' U L2 U2 
9403. 11.067 D' F D B' R' L B2 D B' R D2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 L' B2 
9404. 9.830 R' U2 L2 B2 L U2 R' D2 R F2 R2 U L' F' D B D' B' U2 R2 
9405. 10.899 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 D' F' U' L R' B2 D' R2 B U2 F2 
9406. 10.691 U2 R D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 U' R' B' R2 F D L2 B2 
9407. 11.144 F' U' B2 R' U2 R U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R F2 R' F U2 R' U' R2 B' U 
9408. 10.297 U F2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 F U' B2 L' D' L' D F U' 
9409. 10.285 B D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 R U2 R2 U L2 F2 R F' D B' 
9410. 12.800 R B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 U2 L' R' D2 B' D' F2 L' B2 U R' D' U 
9411. 12.044 B2 L2 F' L B2 U B2 D B' U' D' B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 
9412. 10.076 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R F U' B2 U F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B D2 
9413. 8.423 B' L F2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 L B2 R' U2 R D' R2 B2 R F' R' D L' 
9414. 10.812 R B2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 D R B L2 B2 F' U' F' D' 
9415. 11.392 R2 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F L' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' R F' 
9416. 11.323 U2 F U' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 B L D2 F2 D' R B' U2 
9417. 11.519 U D' B U2 L D2 F' R2 D F2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B R2 F' B' 
9418. 9.501 F' D F' D R L2 F R U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 F 
9419. 11.928 U' F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L R D2 L' B D B U2 F' 
9420. 10.557 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 L B' D L F2 L F' R2 U2 
9421. 12.091 D2 R U2 R2 U' F L' B2 U D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 L B2 R L 
9422. 11.532 B L2 F R L D L2 F2 R B2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 
9423. 10.847 L' F2 B' U F2 B' L D2 F U L2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 
9424. 9.240 R B2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 U B' R U2 F2 D R B R 
9425. 12.987 F L2 B2 L2 U L2 R2 U B2 D R2 U B R' D' B2 F' L B U' L 
9426. 10.900 R' U2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 B' R D L' B2 U' L2 U2 R 
9427. 10.614 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 B U B2 U2 B' D L F' L2 
9428. 11.320 F2 R D2 F B' D R' F B2 L' F2 B2 D2 R D2 R' B2 D2 L D 
9429. 11.300 U' L' B2 D F D F2 B2 R U2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 D F2 U2 
9430. 10.888 R2 U F2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R B' U F U B2 U' R' 
9431. 7.673 D L D2 U2 B R2 F' U2 B L2 F' D2 R2 B2 R F' L2 F' R2 D' L2 
9432. 12.874 R U2 D2 B L' B2 U' L' D' F' R2 D2 B R2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 
9433. 10.822 B' L B R2 F' B L' U D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F D2 R 
9434. 9.378 U' L' D2 U2 R D2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 F L U2 L D' B2 D R 
9435. 9.251 D' L' F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U F L' B2 U' R' B D' 
9436. 11.379 B U F' R' D B U R2 D U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 L 
9437. 12.016 B U' L2 R2 D R2 D2 U R2 D L2 R2 F' R2 U' R D2 U L' D2 U2 
9438. 9.981 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B' L' D2 R F2 D2 U' L' D' R' 
9439. 10.813 B D' R' F' R F2 D R2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' 
9440. 9.162 B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' U F' L2 B2 U L2 U2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U 
9441. 12.374 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D R D R B L2 U' F2 L D2 
9442. 13.014 U' F R' L U F2 B' L D2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 R2 D' 
9443. 12.581 F2 L' F B' D' F' L U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 R F2 
9444. 10.428 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D B R2 U F U2 L' F D2 B2 R 
9445. 10.812 F2 U L2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U' F' D F' U' B' R U2 B' R2 
9446. 11.511 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 L B2 D B U F' 
9447. 10.748 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 B' D' B2 L D R' U' B' L B' 
9448. 10.651 B' R' F' R2 U2 F R2 B' F' U2 B D2 U2 R F2 D' F2 U L F' 
9449. 10.215 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 B' L2 F2 D R U' B' L2 F2 
9450. 10.357 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U B' L D B2 R' D2 U L F2 
9451. 11.544 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 F L' D' F R' F L U L D2 
9452. 9.122 D F' U' B' D R F D' B F2 U2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 
9453. 10.240 D B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B R U' L2 D' R2 B' D L 
9454. 10.931 D' F2 L B2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 R2 D' F' R D' R2 D2 L' D 
9455. 9.535 L F' D2 B R2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 F' D U F' D' U' L U R U2 
9456. 8.546 D2 U2 F U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' U' R B F2 L U' B2 D' R' F' 
9457. 11.239 B2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R D' B R2 D L2 U B 
9458. 10.393 U' B' L D2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 F' L' D2 B' R B' D' 
9459. 11.183 B2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' L' D U' F R2 B D U2 B2 R2 
9460. 9.599 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U B2 U2 F' D2 L U F R D2 U' B2 
9461. 12.948 U' B2 L U2 L' B2 L2 R F2 U2 R B' L' B L F' U R' F2 
9462. 10.747 U2 F2 R' D L B2 D L2 F R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 
9463. 10.076 F2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' L F L U2 R' B' D' U' B2 
9464. 9.526 F' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F D' L' R D2 R' U L U' 
9465. 11.237 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 B2 L F U' L' U L2 B2 D' U R' 
9466. 9.708 F2 B' R2 U' L' D L' B R2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 D' L 
9467. 10.705 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 U L' F' U' L2 D' L D R' B' L2 
9468. 11.993 B2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' B U2 L F L R' 
9469. 12.440 D F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L U2 B D L2 B L' F L2 
9470. 12.695 F' D' B' L2 D' F B L2 U' D2 B2 R U2 B2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L2 
9471. 11.283 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R D' L B2 D' B U' F' D2 R 
9472. 11.038 D' F L2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 D' L2 F D' L B' U R2 
9473. 11.136 D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B' U L' F' D2 R2 D U2 
9474. 11.245 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 B U B' R' F R2 U B' 
9475. 11.110 R2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' R2 F R' B R2 U' L' 
9476. 11.978 F2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F L F U' R' B U' B2 F L' 
9477. 10.458 F' L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R' F' D2 R' B U R' F' 
9478. 8.352 D' B D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 B L D B2 R' U' L2 D2 
9479. 12.048 U' B2 L2 F U2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R F L2 B' D' U2 L B' 
9480. 10.738 L B' D2 U2 B U2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 R D U' R F2 L2 B' D' 
9481. 12.888 D2 U2 R U2 L' R U2 B2 R' F2 R' D' B L' B' U2 B D B2 D2 
9482. 11.488 D' F' L' D2 B2 L' F U R F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 
9483. 10.493 U' F' R F' U F R B' R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 R' D 
9484. 10.914 F2 R2 L F' U' D' R' F' L2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B 
9485. 9.322 R' B2 L D' B2 U' B2 U B R' D2 R2 L' B2 L D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 
9486. 11.923 B2 D R' L' U' F2 U' R F L2 F2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 L2 
9487. 10.432 F2 D' F' U L' U2 B' L2 U R2 U D F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F' 
9488. 11.051 R' F L' F' R2 B U2 R2 L F2 U2 R L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B' 
9489. 10.648 D F2 L F2 U F' U R2 B' L' D2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 
9490. 11.363 L' R2 B' L2 F R2 F L2 B F' L2 D2 F' L' F2 U F' R2 D B L 
9491. 10.440 B' R U2 D' B' R' B' R B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 
9492. 10.123 R' D2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' L F' R2 F2 D B2 F' R2 F2 
9493. 12.161 D' R' F' B' U2 R L F' L' U' L2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 F 
9494. 11.049 F2 L D R' B' R U2 B L' B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L2 U' 
9495. 10.458 D2 U2 L' U2 R U2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 D B' F' L2 D' B' R U R2 
9496. 11.330 U' L' U' R2 F2 U' B' U2 R' D2 R U2 L' D2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U' L2 
9497. 12.038 B L2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B U2 R' U' F' L' D' F 
9498. 10.875 B L U2 R' F B L B' U2 R2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F U' B2 
9499. 11.057 U' F L2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 F' U F L' F U' 
9500. 11.644 F2 B D L' B D' R2 B L U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 D F2 
9501. 12.668 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R B' D U' R2 D' F' L' 
9502. 10.857 L' D' R' F' R' U2 F R' F' U2 F2 R' U2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 L' D2 B2 
9503. 11.604 B2 L' R' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' D F2 U' B' L' F' U2 R2 
9504. 11.790 B2 L' D2 R D2 L2 B2 R U2 L' B2 U2 B R' F' R' U' F' L2 U' 
9505. 10.898 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B' L' D' U L2 R F2 D U2 F2 
9506. 10.333 U' F R' D2 R F2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 F2 R F U F U' L2 D2 
9507. 10.108 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L' B2 D' F R' D R' D2 
9508. 10.983 F2 L' U2 L D B' U' B' D' B2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F D2 B2 D2 B' 
9509. 11.042 B2 D F2 D2 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B' L F2 D2 R F D' R2 U F' 
9510. 11.980 D' U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R U2 B F2 U' B R' F' U R2 
9511. 10.117 R2 D L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 F2 U' B2 R D' L' F U' B 
9512. 8.672 F' D L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 F' R F' U R B R 
9513. 11.687 U F2 R' B2 L' B R F R' U' R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 
9514. 11.150 L2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' R B2 R2 F D B D L2 F' 
9515. 11.845 U2 D2 L B' R' F' L' B2 D B' U2 R2 L2 F D2 F U2 B R2 B2 U2 
9516. 10.938 L2 F2 R' U D R F R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U' F R' 
9517. 12.852 U R2 L B' L B' D L' F R2 D2 R2 D B2 U D F2 B2 
9518. 11.611 B U' D R' L2 D' L' B' U R' U2 R' F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' 
9519. 11.202 U' F L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B R' D B2 R' B' L 
9520. 11.608 L' B' D R' F' B' L U F U2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B' D' 
9521. 10.492 R2 B2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L' B' U' L D2 L2 B R F' U2 
9522. 10.622 D2 L' R2 D' F2 D U L2 D' B2 F2 U' R B' F' L' U2 B D2 U' 
9523. 10.445 B2 D2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R B2 D B D2 F R' B F L' D F 
9524. 11.471 U R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 R' F' L' B' R2 B' R F U' 
9525. 11.052 D R2 F' D2 F' R2 F' L2 B F' L2 R2 D' B R B F' U B L 
9526. 10.465 F2 R' D' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F' U B' F U L F 
9527. 11.333 F' L' D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 D' R F D' U F D L2 R' 
9528. 9.997 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 B' R' U L2 D2 R2 F R' D' L 
9529. 10.728 U' B' L D2 B2 R B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' F' U2 F D U' B R2 
9530. 9.725 L2 R2 F2 R2 D U R2 U B2 U' L2 F D F L F' L' B' U' L2 U2 
9531. 10.364 F' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 B L2 D R2 B2 R U' R D2 L2 
9532. 10.047 U' L' F L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' B2 D L' D' L' R2 
9533. 13.116 U' F D2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 L F' D' F' R2 U2 L F2 
9534. 10.265 L' B' L B' U2 D2 L R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 
9535. 11.296 R U2 F L D L' D L D2 F2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R L2 U' B' 
9536. 9.897 L R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 D R2 U R F2 R D2 L' B F' L 
9537. 11.988 F' U' R2 D B2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R D' B L F U R D' 
9538. 9.774 L' B L' D2 R' D' B U2 F' U R2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 
9539. 13.263 B' D2 R' U L' D2 B' U F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 
9540. 11.648 F2 L F2 R U' F' R2 B D B2 R F2 U2 R F2 R U2 R' B2 R D2 
9541. 12.154 U R2 D R2 U B2 D U2 L2 U F2 L D2 L2 R U L' B U F' R 
9542. 10.806 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 U L2 F2 R' D B' D' L R2 D' 
9543. 10.064 B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 L' U L2 D U B' R2 D2 B' 
9544. 14.768 F' D R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R F U' B L F2 R 
9545. 9.605 L' F' D L' B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 B D2 L2 U 
9546. 11.650 F2 U2 R L' D R2 B' U' R F U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 
9547. 10.128 F2 U D L' F D L U' R' F2 R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 
9548. 11.320 D2 F U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L F U2 B2 R2 D' L D 
9549. 12.363 D' L D2 R U' R2 B' L D2 B U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 L' 
9550. 8.688 U2 B U' R2 L' F' U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 R' D2 
9551. 10.515 U D2 L2 B' D' L' F' B2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 B 
9552. 13.137 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R D U B' R2 D' B L' F' U 
9553. 15.752 F' L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B U B2 R' U B' D2 U' R2 D' 
9554. 9.686 B D R B2 D' R U' D' R' U2 R F2 R' U2 R2 B2 R F2 B2 L' 
9555. 11.734 R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 B R U' L' D B2 F D2 R' 
9556. 10.778 R' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 U L' B' D2 B' U2 B2 D' R 
9557. 11.514 R D2 U2 L R2 B2 L D2 R B2 D2 U' L F D R' B' R2 D F 
9558. 9.577 U2 R U' R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B R' B' F R' F2 D' F2 
9559. 11.041 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 R B' D F U B2 F' R2 B' D 
9560. 13.088 B' U F' L U' D' L D2 F D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 F' D B2 
9561. 9.255 U R' L D' R2 D2 L U' F R2 L F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 R' 
9562. 11.045 L' D2 F2 R' F2 R B2 L2 R' F2 D' B' U2 F' U' B F' D2 L2 
9563. 9.330 U R D' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' B' L2 D' B2 U2 B' L' 
9564. 9.841 R D2 F D' L2 U' L B' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R F2 B2 R 
9565. 10.223 F2 L2 U' B' D' B2 U2 L' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D 
9566. 12.640 R U2 D L F D2 B D' L' U F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 
9567. 9.548 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 R2 U L2 F U R2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 
9568. 13.015 B D R2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' R2 U F2 L R2 F L' R 
9569. 10.687 L' U' F2 R U2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R D' L2 R2 B' L D B 
9570. 10.573 R' L' U' R' L2 B D' F' R L B2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 
9571. 10.592 F B' U' B2 D F L F2 D L' U2 R B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 
9572. 9.453 D2 L' U2 L F L' B' L2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 U F R' 
9573. 11.805 L F2 L F2 D2 U2 R B2 L D2 B2 D' L' F' U' L B D2 
9574. 11.513 F L B' D2 L' D R2 U B F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 
9575. 10.548 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B F2 R U' F' D2 L' B' R 
9576. 10.353 B2 R2 D F2 R' F U' L2 D2 B U2 F L2 B L2 D2 L2 F' L' F 
9577. 16.789 U B2 U F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U F D' B' L2 R D' L F D2 R' 
9578. 9.794 R' B2 D2 L' B2 F2 L B2 L U2 L' D' R2 U R2 B L' R2 D' R 
9579. 10.691 U2 R2 D2 B R' U2 D F R' L2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 
9580. 10.825 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D' R D' B D2 B' R2 
9581. 11.889 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 L' B U2 F U' L 
9582. 11.651 D' L2 R2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' R' D U2 L U' B2 L2 F D' 
9583. 11.580 R F B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 R B D2 F' D' L2 B D2 
9584. 12.393 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 R B F L' D' R' D' L2 U' R' 
9585. 11.676 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 F L F U' B' F2 
9586. 10.798 D L2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 U R2 B2 U F2 L' D2 U' 
9587. 9.981 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B' L2 U' B D2 U' L B' F' U 
9588. 8.760 B' U L F2 D2 L' B2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 F U' R U B R 
9589. 11.656 R U' R' D' B R2 F L R2 B R2 D2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 
9590. 11.659 F U2 L B2 L2 D U2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D F' L' D' B2 U2 R B' 
9591. 11.709 L D2 L2 R F2 L F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B' L' U2 B D2 F2 U' R2 F' 
9592. 11.088 B2 L2 F' R' L2 U B' L' U' L U' F2 D' B2 R2 U D2 R2 D B2 D' 
9593. 11.365 L' B' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R' F' L' R2 D' U' L D' 
9594. 8.021 L B L2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' R D2 F' R D U' F2 
9595. 13.019 L2 B2 U2 D2 L D' L' F' L2 D' L2 U B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U L' 
9596. 15.060 B' L D F2 R' D2 R' F' R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 B2 D2 L 
9597. 9.814 B' R2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' R D2 B F2 L R' U' R2 
9598. 12.358 D2 L2 D L2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' L' D L' D' U' B L R' 
9599. 13.110 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 U L R2 B F2 L2 R' B D2 F 
9600. 11.948 B2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 R U2 L' B' D' U2 R2 B U L' 
9601. 10.436 R' F2 L' F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U' L B L' R' B U L2 U2 
9602. 9.527 B F U2 R2 B R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' D' F R' U' F2 L R D2 
9603. 9.347 L2 D' L' F' R B2 L' R2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B' R' D 
9604. 11.049 U2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 B2 R' D R' D B2 R' U F D' 
9605. 10.072 U2 L F2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R U L D2 R U' F2 
9606. 11.467 D2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L' D U' F L' D B L2 F2 D2 
9607. 14.020+ B2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 B D B R' D2 L' D' L2 D R U 
9608. 9.629 L2 B U2 B' R2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 R2 F U L B' F' U B D' F D 
9609. 10.230 L2 R B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 L' F' L' D' R U' F U2 
9610. 9.619 R2 D L' D2 B' U F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 F' 
9611. 9.447 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F D' R2 B D2 B U L 
9612. 10.106 R' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 R U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F D F2 
9613. 10.156 R2 D2 L' F L B U' R B' R2 B' D2 F B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' D 
9614. 10.814 D' L' F' U2 F U2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 U L' R2 D R' D2 L' F' 
9615. 11.228 B L D' B L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' R B2 L R' B 
9616. 11.052 D' L' F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F D' B2 U B L' B2 R 
9617. 11.659 B' D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' R F' D' U2 R F' L D R2 
9618. 9.747 F2 B L2 U B U' F' D' R B2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 L' F 
9619. 12.141 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R D' B' U2 L B' L D B2 L' 
9620. 11.405 F' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R' B2 D' R2 U2 L' U' R2 F' 
9621. 12.899 B' L' U B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U F2 R2 L' B' D F R' D2 L2 D2 
9622. 11.270 L2 U2 L B2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 F' D2 L U F L2 B U' L' 
9623. 9.079 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 L F2 L B2 U R B D L' D' U' B2 L2 
9624. 9.974 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B' F U L' D2 L R' D L' F 
9625. 11.734 R' L U' D R B U2 F' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 L 
9626. 11.288 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' R B' D2 F U2 R' U L B D' R 
9627. 10.437 F R U' L' D2 F' D F' L D B2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 
9628. 12.097 R' U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 F D2 L U2 L2 B' R B' R2 
9629. 11.606 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U R F2 D U2 R' B' R' B U B' 
9630. 11.956 R2 B' U D2 F D' R' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 R 
9631. 10.818 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 L B' F2 R B' L' B2 F2 
9632. 11.405 U2 R' F D2 B' U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B R' D' B F D2 B' D2 
9633. 8.684 R' F' U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' R F' L' R2 B' L U F 
9634. 9.925 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' D' L' F U' R2 B2 F L F' 
9635. 10.986 D2 U F D2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L U B F2 U' L' R 
9636. 11.744 R U F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B D R' U L' D' R2 U 
9637. 10.896 B R U' B R U2 D' L2 D L' U2 L D2 R B2 D2 R U2 R 
9638. 9.872 R2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 D U2 B2 U F D' U L' F' R' B2 R B' 
9639. 12.222 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D L2 F R' D' R' U B' D2 B' L 
9640. 8.988 B2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L B R D' L B' D2 R2 D' U2 
9641. 12.317 L U' F' R L U' R B D2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 U' F' 
9642. 11.092 R' F2 R B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 D' F' U R' D2 B2 F' L2 R 
9643. 8.307 B' D B2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U R' F2 R F' R B2 R' D' 
9644. 12.419 L' B' R2 D L2 D2 B R2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 B 
9645. 9.687 R2 F2 D' U B2 F2 D' F2 U L B U2 L' F R2 B R U2 R' 
9646. 9.492 D R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 R' F2 D' R' B U R' B' D' 
9647. 9.516 U2 L F' U B2 D' R L' F' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 
9648. 10.735 F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L' F R' F L' B' R' D2 L' U2 
9649. 12.258 U D2 L F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 B' L' U B' F' R F 
9650. 11.615 L U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' B' L D2 F2 D' F' R2 F 
9651. 9.679 R2 F2 R' U' B2 U' B U' L B' L2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2 B' 
9652. 12.167 L' F2 R B2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 L' U2 B L' D' U' R' F D' L' B2 
9653. 10.022 B' L' U F' U2 R2 L2 F' U R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 B' 
9654. 14.435 F' L2 F U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B L2 R2 U2 D L' D' U R' D F R' B' 
9655. 10.612 F' L' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B L' F' U' F2 D2 B' 
9656. 11.320 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' D F' D' R' U B' F' 
9657. 10.323 F2 R U' R2 L B' D' B2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R U' R' 
9658. 10.261 R D2 F' D2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 R F D L F' D2 
9659. 7.907 L F' D' R2 U' F L2 B R' F2 L F2 D2 R' L2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 
9660. 11.772 F2 R B2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F D' R B2 L' R2 D' R2 
9661. 11.892 F U2 B U2 F L2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' R B2 U L' F' D L' U' 
9662. 11.054 B' L U F B R B U2 R' F L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B 
9663. 11.084 B' U B2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 F' L' D2 F U' L U' B 
9664. 11.479 B D' U' F2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 U R2 U L' F R2 D' L B2 L2 B' 
9665. 10.954 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U F' U' L B' L' D B2 R' D' R2 
9666. 10.287 B U F' D2 U2 L2 B L2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 R' F L B' D2 L2 U' 
9667. 11.265 U D B2 D' R U2 F' B U' R' L U2 F2 R' F2 L F2 L F2 L U2 
9668. 12.656 U D2 R2 L' U R' F L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 L F' 
9669. 9.201 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 B L R' B2 U' R D' U2 R2 
9670. 9.596 L U D2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 F' L' B2 F D' L D B 
9671. 11.623 U B' L F2 R B2 L B2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L D L2 F' L2 F L F2 
9672. 15.839 L' B2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R' D' F R B' L D2 U' 
9673. 10.345 D' R B' L2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R D R F' U' R F 
9674. 10.862 L2 R2 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F U2 L2 U L' R' U L2 D' B' 
9675. 9.363 D' R' F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L F' U2 F2 D L' R B' U 
9676. 10.604 L' U' L2 U2 B U' B R D2 R2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 
9677. 11.018 F2 L D' F R' D2 F U' B F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 
9678. 11.223 L' D' R D2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D F U' L' R' D' L2 B' 
9679. 9.526 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 R D F2 U2 L D2 
9680. 11.826 R U2 R' D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 L' F U R' B U2 F2 
9681. 13.098 U2 R' F D' R F' R' B R L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 
9682. 11.455 U R F2 R2 F2 R F L2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 F' R 
9683. 9.836 R2 D2 L2 R2 F U2 R2 B D2 B2 L' D F2 L2 R F' R D R2 
9684. 10.585 U' B2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' U' F' L2 U2 R2 D B' D2 
9685. 10.770 R' U2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 U L' R2 B' U2 R U L2 D' 
9686. 14.938 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R B' L2 B' L' B2 F' U R 
9687. 12.923 U2 D' R2 L F2 U R' F' L R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D 
9688. 12.928 R' F' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D F' R' D2 F2 L B' R2 F2 
9689. 10.946 U' F R' F2 L2 D2 B' U F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L 
9690. 10.849 R2 D' U2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U B D L D' U R2 B L' R' D' 
9691. 11.233 U L B' U' F R F' B2 R F2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U D B2 L2 
9692. 10.874 D' R2 D' B' R D F L2 U D F2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B D' 
9693. 10.767 D' R' B' U' B2 U' F' L' D R' F2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R 
9694. 11.227 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L' D B2 F2 L' F' D B' D' 
9695. 11.869 L2 F U R2 D' F2 U' R' U2 F L2 U2 D2 F B2 L2 F R2 B' L' 
9696. 9.403 F2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 L' U B2 D B' L' B R2 U2 
9697. 12.107 F D R' U F' B' U2 L' D F2 L' U2 L U2 D2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 
9698. 11.788 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 B' R' B2 D L2 B2 L' U2 F' R 
9699. 11.430 U D' L2 D F B U L F L2 U2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 
9700. 12.422 F B' L' F' B U2 L U' R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D R2 U2 B U2 
9701. 11.859 D' L' F' R D F' B L' B2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' 
9702. 11.011 U B2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R' D' B R' F D F2 L2 D2 R 
9703. 12.922 U R F2 D L2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B' R' U2 B2 F2 L2 U' 
9704. 7.861 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R' B U L' D2 L' B' U' 
9705. 11.984 D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F L2 B R2 F' L' D2 B F R' D F L' U B 
9706. 11.531 D L' F2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B R2 D' U R D' L2 B 
9707. 10.801 F' U' F2 U2 B' R' U L U2 L F2 L U2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B 
9708. 9.202 F R U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 R D2 F2 B L U' L F2 U' R' 
9709. 12.075 L D' R2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 F U2 F' R' U2 L' U' R2 F' L 
9710. 13.691 F2 D2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U' B U2 R2 F' D2 L D' L2 
9711. 12.401 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 U' B' L' D2 U' L' R D2 F' U2 B2 
9712. 11.237 B' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' D' R' F' L2 D2 U' B2 U2 
9713. 11.626 B L' B' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L D2 R F' L2 U R' 
9714. 8.644 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F' L U' L B' D B' F2 U' R' 
9715. 10.347 F R' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 D R2 F L' R2 F L' R F 
9716. 8.195 L B2 U R2 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 U' R F' R' B2 R' U B L D' 
9717. 9.913 F B2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L U2 L' U2 L U' R B D' B' F R2 F2 
9718. 17.429 B D' L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R F' L2 B D' U' R' D2 
9719. 9.352 R2 L' U2 R' D R F' D' B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R U 
9720. 8.876 L' U' L' B2 D2 R F U' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F' U2






Gotta practice more and try to be sub-10, saying sub-11 sounds weird


----------



## Timona (Oct 25, 2022)

*Another Massive Update*
I have finally reached 10,000 solves. Is this impressive? Yes.


----------



## Timona (Oct 28, 2022)

New OH PB ao5, my first sub-20 ao5, LFG!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-28
avg of 5: *19.917*

Time List:
1455. 19.009 U L' U R D2 R' D' B L U' D2 R2 F2 U' D2 B2 L2 
1456. 22.575 U' F D2 L2 R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' U' R F' D F' L' B' D U 
1457. 18.168 F R2 B' U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R' B L' F L2 B D' 
1458. 30.024 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' B' U B L2 F' L F' U2 
1459. 15.594 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R F U' B2 L' R2 B L U F'


----------



## Timona (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm in pain.


----------



## Timona (Nov 3, 2022)

So my MGC5 came, time to grind till I'm sub-1:10



First timed solve was already sub-old PB lmao

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-03
single: *1:11.124*

Time List:
1. 1:11.124[LMAOOOO ] U' F' R' Rw' Bw' Uw2 Bw2 B' Uw' L D U2 Uw F2 Uw Bw2 R Rw' Uw R2 Uw' Rw2 L' Lw Fw' U F' R' Rw2 D Rw2 R2 F R L' Rw' D2 B2 D2 Bw' D2 F2 Fw' Bw2 Rw F' R' Bw2 Uw' B D2 Dw Uw2 L2 U2 L Uw U Lw L2

I'll update again when I have a 100 solves, still trying to get used to the cube.


----------



## Timona (Nov 4, 2022)

*Update*
I've done up to 100 solves but I can't say that I've gotten used to the cube. But I'm happy with it, it felt free, a little too free, and I couldn't tighten it cus the screwdriver that came with it was faulty so I has to use the one that came with the RS3M. But I've adjusted it to a point where I can use it comfortably, might still tension it a little.

anyway, I broke all my PBs and I can say that I'm consistently sub-1:30 now. 

I'm shooting for at least sub-1:20 before the year ends so I still need to practice more.


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-04
> solves/total: 100/100
> 
> single
> ...


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 4, 2022)

Timona said:


> So my MGC5 came, time to grind till I'm sub-1:10
> I'm shooting for at least sub-1:20 before the year ends so I still need to practice more.


NR time.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> NR time.


he will just sign up for a comp and not turn up


----------



## Timona (Nov 4, 2022)

5x5 PB, 2 secs off the old one.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-04
single: *1:09.838*

Time List:
125. 1:09.838 R2 D2 Rw2 Fw R L Bw L R' Bw2 Lw' Rw' R' F' B' L' D' Dw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 F D L' D2 Uw2 F' Lw' Fw Bw2 U R B Dw2 L Fw U Dw Rw Fw2 Uw D' B2 Dw' B R U2 Uw Bw2 Uw' F Bw2 Lw' B2 Fw2 D Dw2 B R2 Bw2


----------



## Timona (Nov 4, 2022)

5x5 PB ao5, almost sub-1:20...

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-04
avg of 5: *1:20.040*

Time List:
132. 1:15.957 Bw Lw' U' Fw' D' Rw B' F Bw Dw Rw F Uw2 Fw B2 Uw' D2 Rw' L2 R2 Fw2 L' Fw2 D' B Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw' U Lw' Fw' L2 B' R' Lw D2 U F' D' R2 D' Rw Bw2 D U Rw2 B2 Uw' Bw2 R Rw Fw' F D2 F2 Dw Bw U2 D2 
133. 1:24.606 L Rw' Dw2 Lw D' Uw L' U2 Fw U' D2 R' F' Bw' R2 B' Uw F Fw' L2 Fw Rw Fw' Rw2 U2 L' Dw2 D2 Uw F' D R' F2 Uw U B2 Uw' Lw2 Uw' R' Lw Dw' U Rw' F L Fw' Rw' Uw' L' Lw2 B D' Rw Bw Lw2 D2 Lw2 F' Uw2 
134. 1:13.960 U2 D2 F U' Bw2 R2 F' Uw' D Rw' R B2 D2 Uw' Bw2 F' Lw2 Fw' D2 F' Uw Dw L Fw Bw' R2 U D2 Lw' D' B' D Fw2 Uw' Bw2 B Fw Rw B D2 Rw U Bw' Dw2 R2 B Bw2 R' Rw' L Lw' Uw' Rw2 B R2 Bw2 Uw' L2 F Fw 
135. 1:30.786 B Bw' R Uw2 Fw' Bw B2 Rw' Fw' B R' L' Lw2 D L' F' L B Fw F Dw Fw' D2 Rw2 U Dw R2 U2 Fw' D2 R' D' B2 F2 Uw2 Fw Bw2 Lw2 U Bw' Lw2 F' Bw R' F' D B' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 R' Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw2 D Uw2 B' F D2 
136. 1:19.558 L' R Fw U2 L D2 L Fw2 B2 Rw' Uw Lw Rw' L2 B' Dw2 R' Lw2 Rw F' Uw' L' B D' Uw2 F' Fw' D2 U' Uw R Rw' Bw' Lw2 F' Uw F2 Uw' B' Lw' Rw2 F U' B Dw2 Rw2 U2 Bw B2 Uw' Fw Dw Fw' U' L2 D' Uw2 Dw' B2 R'


----------



## Timona (Nov 5, 2022)

Timona said:


> 5x5 PB ao5, almost sub-1:20...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-04
> avg of 5: *1:20.040*
> ...


Scratch that, I broke it this morning twice, first time, 1:19 and now 1:17.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-05
avg of 5: *1:17.40*

Time List:
158. 1:12.67 D2 Rw2 U Dw D' R2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' L2 B' Dw Lw D U2 Fw2 D Lw' Uw U2 B Uw2 Bw' Lw B2 Fw Rw F Lw' L U' B2 U L' U' R2 Dw D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw Dw' D Bw U R U R Uw2 Fw R' Uw2 F Lw D Dw2 
159. 1:21.42 D L F L B' U' L Bw' B2 Lw2 F Bw2 D' Fw' U' Rw' Bw2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw D2 R' U' Lw2 Dw' F2 Dw' Bw' Fw Lw Fw' B' L D' Uw Dw2 F' Lw2 Uw' D L2 Bw D Uw R L2 Rw' U' Dw2 Rw Bw' D' Dw2 B' Bw L' B2 Uw' 
160. 1:17.53 B F' R2 D Rw' Lw Bw F Lw Dw' F2 D2 B D2 Bw2 Fw2 F' R2 U Lw2 R2 D' Uw2 L' Dw' Bw Fw2 B Lw Fw' Lw2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Dw Uw' Lw2 L Uw' F2 Dw2 D' R U2 F' Rw2 D Uw2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 L' Fw' Uw R2 Fw' L2 F' 
161. 1:19.95 F B' R' F2 Rw' Uw2 F' Rw' Fw' R2 Lw2 Dw' F' B2 Fw2 U Uw2 B' Uw F2 Fw' B' Uw F L' B' Lw2 Bw L Rw' Fw' Lw2 Uw' Fw B2 R F' D' Bw B2 Uw Dw B' Fw' Uw' Bw R2 Rw Uw2 D' R' Lw Bw2 L2 Fw Bw Uw2 Rw2 F Lw2 
162. 1:14.72 R2 Fw' L' B' L' D Uw' Fw Dw2 R2 L2 U' L' F' Fw R Uw2 B U D' Lw B F2 D B2 D' R Fw2 Dw2 L' Bw' R' B R2 Rw2 Bw' Lw U Uw Dw Bw' Uw' Dw Bw2 Rw2 U Dw' Lw L F2 Fw' Bw R2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw Rw' Uw' Dw Bw'


----------



## Timona (Nov 7, 2022)

5x5 PB single. The solve was so good, everything was going well until the 3x3 stage, then I got PLL skip

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-07
single: *1:06.75*

Time List:
249. 1:06.75 Rw Dw Lw' Fw2 Lw' D' Dw Fw' Lw2 Dw2 L2 D2 B R' L' B' D' B D F2 Bw' R' U2 L R' D' Lw2 B2 L' Dw' R Dw Fw' L2 F' L2 U' R2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' L2 R' F Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' B2 Bw' U' Bw2 Rw' R2 Lw L2 D L' R'


----------



## LwBigcubes (Nov 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> 5x5 PB single. The solve was so good, everything was going well until the 3x3 stage, then I got PLL skip
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-07
> single: *1:06.75*
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Timona (Nov 7, 2022)

Just got PB ao5. Almost at 300 solves rn.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-07
avg of 5: *1:16.69*

Time List:
281. 1:16.30 Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Dw Rw2 Bw2 L' Fw2 Rw' U2 L Uw2 B Uw2 L' D2 R2 Rw' Fw Lw U2 D Uw' Fw2 Lw U2 R2 Dw F' R' Lw2 B' D Lw' R2 Uw2 F Fw Lw2 U F2 Dw' L' D Bw D' L2 Bw2 Uw2 F R2 Bw' U2 Fw R2 Uw2 U Bw2 U2
282. 1:23.57 D' Lw2 D Rw2 Dw2 Fw' U' F2 Rw2 Lw L R F Rw' Uw' Bw' D' Fw R Uw U2 R' Lw' D2 Dw2 F B L Rw2 F' D L' Fw2 Lw B D2 F' U Lw2 R2 Fw2 D2 F' Bw U Rw Bw' Rw Lw R2 L2 U B' Bw' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 U2
283. 1:17.44 L2 Lw2 Dw Lw' Fw Uw2 D' Lw Dw Bw' D Bw' Fw' U2 Bw' Uw F' Lw2 L' Uw B F2 R2 Fw D' Lw' Dw2 Uw' B2 D' Fw Lw Fw' Bw2 Dw2 Lw' R2 F' Rw F B Dw2 R' Lw Bw' Dw R Rw2 B' Rw' Dw' U2 Bw2 B2 D R U Rw2 D' Lw
284. 1:16.33 R2 F Lw2 D' Uw Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 U' Rw' L' Bw Lw Dw' Fw' U' Lw' Dw R L2 Dw' R Fw' Bw U2 Dw L Fw2 L' Uw' U2 Bw Dw Uw Lw' Bw2 Rw' R2 Uw' R Rw' Lw' Fw L' B' Uw L Uw2 B Uw2 R2 Rw F2 L' Uw' Rw' F Fw Lw' L
285. 1:12.96 Fw' Bw2 L' D Uw2 U Fw Lw' D' Lw Uw' Bw Rw' Bw' F2 Dw2 U' Bw R Fw' B' F R Uw2 Fw' U2 Dw B Lw2 D' B' Rw' L2 Uw2 B' L' R' Bw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw F2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Lw' Bw' Uw2 F' D' F U' Rw2 Dw2 D R' D2 R'

My solves are so inconsistent lmao, one minute I get 1:15, the next minute I get a 1:30.


----------



## Timona (Nov 8, 2022)

Decent progress today. I basically broke all my PBs since I was getting really good times (by my standards). Currently averaging around 1:20.

*Single*


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-08
> single: *1:04.80*
> 
> Time List:
> 331. 1:04.80[Damn bro] B' Uw R Dw' Fw2 U2 F' Fw' L' U' D Uw2 Rw D2 B Fw2 D' Lw2 D R Bw2 B' Dw F' Fw' L' Fw B' Bw2 Uw2 L2 Lw Dw Rw2 D2 Fw Rw' Lw2 D B Lw2 F2 Rw Lw' Fw' Uw' R' Fw' Dw B' D' F' Dw' Bw F2 B' D' Rw2 B' R



*Ao5* (Sub-NR)


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-08
> avg of 5: *1:13.98*
> 
> Time List:
> 1:09.77, 1:19.39, 1:13.91, 1:14.73, 1:13.29



*Ao12*


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-08
> avg of 12: *1:14.76*
> 
> Time List:
> 1:15.50, 1:09.77, 1:19.39, 1:13.91, 1:14.73, 1:13.29, 1:18.87, 1:29.91, 1:13.88, 1:04.80[Damn bro], 1:11.44, 1:16.81





Spoiler: Solves from today



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-08 (solving from 2022-11-08 08:19:47 to 2022-11-08 13:53:50)
solves/total: 28/28

single
best: *1**:04.80*
worst: 1:30.27

mean of 3
current: 1:22.15 (σ = 3.35)
best: *1:10.04* (σ = 4.70)

avg of 5
current: 1:20.65 (σ = 0.94)
best: *1:13.98* (σ = 0.72)

avg of 12
current: 1:18.06 (σ = 4.35)
best: *1:14.76* (σ = 3.03)

avg of 25
current: 1:18.00 (σ = 4.09)
best: *1:18.00* (σ = 4.09)

Average: 1:18.99 (σ = 4.69)
Mean: 1:18.95

Time List:
1. 1:27.90 @2022-11-08 08:19:47
2. 1:25.40 @2022-11-08 08:21:58
3. 1:24.45 @2022-11-08 08:44:09
4. 1:16.99 @2022-11-08 08:48:29
5. 1:22.65 @2022-11-08 08:50:25
6. 1:16.13 @2022-11-08 12:59:45
7. 1:17.20 @2022-11-08 13:03:04
8. 1:26.09 @2022-11-08 13:07:55
9. 1:13.25 @2022-11-08 13:10:15
10. 1:30.27 @2022-11-08 13:12:08
11. 1:21.63 @2022-11-08 13:14:14
12. 1:15.50 @2022-11-08 13:17:24
13. 1:09.77 @2022-11-08 13:19:22
14. 1:19.39 @2022-11-08 13:21:19
15. 1:13.91 @2022-11-08 13:25:12
16. 1:14.73 @2022-11-08 13:27:06
17. 1:13.29 @2022-11-08 13:28:55
18. 1:18.87 @2022-11-08 13:33:25
19. 1:29.91 @2022-11-08 13:35:55
20. 1:13.88 @2022-11-08 13:38:00
21. 1:04.80[Damn bro] @2022-11-08 13:39:46
22. 1:11.44 @2022-11-08 13:42:17
23. 1:16.81 @2022-11-08 13:44:10
24. 1:18.36  @2022-11-08 13:45:59
25. 1:21.45 @2022-11-08 13:47:53
26. 1:20.90 @2022-11-08 13:49:51
27. 1:25.95 @2022-11-08 13:51:47
28. 1:19.61 @2022-11-08 13:53:50


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> I don't know how close any of those places are to South Wales...


There's a comp in Cheltenham in August 2023, very close to South Wales and there's 5x5. Go destroy Dada.


----------



## Timona (Nov 8, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> There's a comp in Cheltenham in August 2023, very close to South Wales and there's 5x5. Go destroy Dada.


Dada is sub-1:05 now


----------



## DynaXT (Nov 8, 2022)

Timona said:


> Dada is sub-1:05 now


Are you saying you can't improve 10 seconds in 9 months.


----------



## Timona (Nov 8, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Are you saying you can't improve 10 seconds in 9 months.


I'll try


----------



## Timona (Nov 11, 2022)

5x5 PB ao5 by 0.26. Also, 500th solve on the MGC.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-11 (solving from 2022-11-11 12:38:42 to 2022-11-11 13:30:29)
avg of 5: *1:**13.72*

Time List:
496. 1:15.95 @2022-11-11 12:38:42
497. 1:14.88 @2022-11-11 12:41:49
498. 1:12.35 @2022-11-11 12:49:58
499. 1:13.92 @2022-11-11 12:51:46
500. 1:10.20 @2022-11-11 13:30:29


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> 5x5 PB ao5 by 0.26. Also, 500th solve on the MGC.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-11 (solving from 2022-11-11 12:38:42 to 2022-11-11 13:30:29)
> avg of 5: *1:**13.72*
> ...


why you take 38 minutes to scramble lol

anyway, gj!!!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Are you saying you can't improve 10 seconds in 9 months.


Are you saying dada can't improve 10 seconds in 9 months.


----------



## Timona (Nov 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> why you take 38 minutes to scramble lol
> 
> anyway, gj!!!!


It wasn't to scramble lol, I went to the market and got back, then I did the 500th solve, hence the time jump.


----------



## Timona (Nov 16, 2022)

PB.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-16
single: *1:03.57*

Time List:
2492. 1:03.57 D' Uw' R Uw' L B F' Uw' B D2 Uw2 F2 Dw' Lw F R B' U' L Dw' F2 Bw R2 Uw Bw' R2 Bw' F2 Uw2 Lw L Uw2 B' F' L R' Dw U Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Lw Dw D R2 L' U' Dw' B2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 F' Uw Rw2 U' Rw Bw Uw' Dw'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 16, 2022)

2492?!?!


----------



## Timona (Nov 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 2492?!?!


I merged my MGC solves with my old 5x5 solves. I only had like 520 timed solves with the MGC before I merged the sessions tho


----------



## Timona (Nov 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-18
avg of 5: *1:10.96*

Time List:
1:11.34, 1:11.81, 1:15.20, 1:09.73, 1:08.29


----------



## Timona (Nov 26, 2022)

Sub-1:15 ao50. The grind is paying off.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-26
avg of 50: *1:14.93*

Time List:
(1:25.33), 1:15.57, 1:18.29, 1:11.52, 1:18.08, 1:13.39, 1:11.45, 1:15.14, 1:11.35, 1:17.53, 1:18.06, 1:14.30, 1:16.03, (1:23.89), 1:18.55, 1:12.46, 1:18.37, 1:17.92, 1:20.06, (1:20.74), 1:19.73, 1:10.67, 1:14.58, 1:18.24, (1:09.20), 1:14.72, 1:10.17, 1:10.05, 1:12.80, 1:13.06, 1:15.42, 1:15.56, 1:10.36, 1:16.57, 1:19.65, 1:16.98, 1:11.14, 1:15.15, 1:20.38, 1:09.68, 1:17.30, 1:13.24, 1:11.77, 1:11.21, (1:09.46), 1:14.60, 1:13.75, 1:18.79, 1:13.36, (1:08.24)


----------



## Timona (Dec 9, 2022)

Been a long time since I updated here.

I pretty much spent the rest of November practicing 5x5, got my ao100 to around 1:15, went on a break for 2 weeks-ish and I'm bored enough to pick up a cube again.
This is a pretty decent 5x5 ao5 I did this evening, featuring PB single.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-09
avg of 5: 1:13.94

Time List:
1:15.59, (1:17.15), 1:09.95, (*1:02.57*), 1:16.29

I'm just gonna focus on learning L2E algs since I really don't have the vibe to solve cubes at all.


----------



## Timona (Dec 31, 2022)

Haven't updated this thread in a while since nothing interesting happened, but I finally got that sub-1:15 ao100, right at the end of the year. 



> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
> avg of 100: *1:14.96*
> 
> Time List:
> (1:30.21), 1:18.32, 1:20.54, 1:15.59, 1:17.15, 1:09.95, (1:02.57), 1:16.29, 1:19.92, 1:19.40, 1:11.14, 1:14.19, 1:14.87, 1:18.08, 1:21.80, 1:11.62, 1:12.00, 1:10.30, 1:10.27, 1:06.70, 1:12.64, 1:18.51, 1:18.60, 1:12.18, 1:15.76, 1:16.23, 1:16.28, 1:15.63, 1:18.91, 1:13.62, 1:12.55, 1:16.50, 1:17.20, (1:23.59), 1:14.43, 1:10.74, (1:22.31), 1:13.10, 1:15.87, 1:12.01, 1:17.86, 1:10.64, 1:11.97, 1:15.44, 1:14.87, 1:12.87, 1:14.02, 1:12.75, (1:05.46), 1:17.91, 1:15.27, 1:16.80, 1:17.83, 1:11.37, 1:14.62, 1:15.32, 1:08.28, 1:14.67, (1:23.99), 1:15.50, 1:17.97, 1:21.63, 1:09.15, 1:15.99, 1:12.00, 1:08.31, 1:13.92, (1:28.80), 1:11.75, 1:14.43, 1:15.82, 1:09.92, 1:21.58, 1:12.47, 1:18.19, 1:18.47, 1:17.06, 1:15.52, 1:13.19, 1:15.30, 1:07.84, 1:21.65, (1:02.73), 1:12.99, 1:13.99, 1:19.19, 1:14.32, 1:14.88, 1:20.53, 1:21.38, 1:15.75, 1:19.28, 1:13.37, 1:21.02, (1:03.72), 1:15.03, 1:11.25, (1:04.94), 1:10.62, 1:13.73



Also, sub-1:10 PB ao5 right at the end.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
avg of 5: *1:08.94*

Time List:
(1:03.72), (1:15.03), 1:11.25, 1:04.94, 1:10.62


Happy New Year's in advance


----------

